# Interracial relationships



## Gracie

So....are you one of those folks that think race should stick to race or is it ok (in your opinion) for mixing of the races?

Thought I'd ask cuz I was chatting with my friend  and she said she gets more flack from blacks than she does whites when they are out to dinner or going to a movie (she is white..he is black). Personally, I think it's pretty sad that folks see skin color instead of two people who love each other. And....mixed babies are gorgeous!

This question pertains to black with white, asian with black or white, hispanic with black or white or asian and all vice versa.

Your opinions are...........?


----------



## ChrisL

I see nothing wrong with race mixing.  It only matters that you love and care about the person.


----------



## Gracie

My friend said the women are the worse. Black women. She said they roll their eyes a lot, or flat out are rude and ask him in front of her why he doesn't want chocolate instead of a pasty snail. (She is blonde and scandanavian...so very pale).


----------



## Samson

These days we're lucky if a human is mixing with the same species.



Race should be the least of our concerns.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> My friend said the women are the worse. Black women. She said they roll their eyes a lot, or flat out are rude and ask him in front of her why he doesn't want chocolate instead of a pasty snail. (She is blonde and scandanavian...so very pale).



I've heard that before.  I don't see why it should matter at all.  If you are like and are attracted to a person, that's all that should count IMO, barring other important factors of course, skin color not being one of them.


----------



## Gracie

I dated hispanics, blacks, native americans when I was younger. And then eventually did marry a native american. Never got to date an asian guy though. They usually stick to their own race anyway. At least, the ones I knew. I had asian friends, yes. But dating? None ever showed an interest in asking me, sad to say.


----------



## Esmeralda

Gracie said:


> So....are you one of those folks that think race should stick to race or is it ok (in your opinion) for mixing of the races?
> 
> Thought I'd ask cuz I was chatting with my friend  and she said she gets more flack from blacks than she does whites when they are out to dinner or going to a movie (she is white..he is black). Personally, I think it's pretty sad that folks see skin color instead of two people who love each other. And....mixed babies are gorgeous!
> 
> This question pertains to black with white, asian with black or white, hispanic with black or white or asian and all vice versa.
> 
> Your opinions are...........?



I've been in two long term relationships with black men and one long term relationship with an Asian man. Rarely if ever had any problems with anyone, especially not in more recent times.  In the early 70s I was living with a black man in a medium size town in Oregon. A co-worker was giving me a ride to work. When she found out I lived with a black man, she said she couldn't do it anymore because her husband didn't approve. Another time, with same guy and same town, we called about a house to rent. When we went to look at it, the owner saw we were a mixed race couple and immediately told us the house had been rented though we'd only spoken to her on the phone an hour earlier.  But that was over 40 years ago.  In my experience, since then, I have gotten no bad reactions from anyone.  I've dated Asians, blacks, Native Americans, Hispanics and guys of European extraction.  Has never been a problem. Anyone who even suggests they have an issue, I just ignore anyway.  Idiots.


----------



## Asclepias

As long as its not for the wrong reasons I dont care.


----------



## Noomi

I have dated a couple of black guys. Race doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> I dated hispanics, blacks, native americans when I was younger. And then eventually did marry a native american. Never got to date an asian guy though. They usually stick to their own race anyway. At least, the ones I knew. I had asian friends, yes. But dating? None ever showed an interest in asking me, sad to say.



I grew up in a pretty small town without a lot of minorities, and I've never dated outside of my own race, but if I met a guy I was attracted to and liked, I would date him no matter what his race was.  You know, I've always thought Denzel Washington was kind of cute.


----------



## Gracie

I have another friend that used to be a tenant many years ago in Oxnard when I had property there. He was married, and so was I, but I was attracted to him BIG time. I told him often that he looked like Eddie Murphy..and he always quipped that no...Eddie looked like HIM. 

He moved to Cleveland many years ago after they got a divorce and I lost track of him but a few years ago, he began the hunt and found me. I was stoked. I think he knew I was attracted to him but with us both being married...well....just not cool. But when we talked on the phone for the first time in many years, I told him I thought eventually we would be two old coots and maybe get together, lol. He said that would be fine with him . However, Hubby and I remarried and my old friend met up with a nice gal and they got hitched. So...we are back to where we were when we first met.


----------



## Esmeralda

Asclepias said:


> As long as its not for the wrong reasons I dont care.



Not sure what the 'wrong' reason would be.

For me it's simple: I am attracted to men with olive or darker skin tone, brown eyes, etc.  I think Asian men are often very attractive and have been in two relationships with Chinese men.  All men who are dark complexioned and have dark eyes are more attractive to me.  But I've also been involved with 'white' guys too.  It's the man more than anything else.  

I think Denzel Washington is very attractive, but one of the most attractive things about him is that he has been married to the same woman for about 30 years.   I think he is a quality man.  It&#8217;s character that tops the list of what is attractive to me.


----------



## Gracie

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dated hispanics, blacks, native americans when I was younger. And then eventually did marry a native american. Never got to date an asian guy though. They usually stick to their own race anyway. At least, the ones I knew. I had asian friends, yes. But dating? None ever showed an interest in asking me, sad to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up in a pretty small town without a lot of minorities, and I've never dated outside of my own race, but if I met a guy I was attracted to and liked, I would date him no matter what his race was.  You know, I've always thought Denzel Washington was kind of cute.
Click to expand...



Denzel is awesome. He could park his shoes under my bed any time. Oh. Wait. I ain't young any more so..never mind. I just consider him eye candy now.


----------



## Gracie

> olive or darker skin tone, brown eyes



Ha  Ha!!! This reminds me of when R came to live with us when he got out of prison and after marrying J. I hadn't met him yet but knew much about him via her talking about him. So when he was finally released, she went and got him in hubbys truck and brough him home. When he got here, she whispered to me "you know how they work out in prison. Wait til you see him with his shirt off. CHOCOLATE smooth candy!". So being me...soon as he got in and settled, I went and told him I wanted to see his abs...and he pulled his shirt up. Wowza. Smooth, soft, velvety brown skin and abs galore. I was almost jealous of her, lol.


----------



## Asclepias

Esmeralda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as its not for the wrong reasons I dont care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what the 'wrong' reason would be.
> 
> For me it's simple: I am attracted to men with olive or darker skin tone, brown eyes, etc.  I think Asian men are often very attractive and have been in two relationships with Chinese men.  All men who are dark complexioned and have dark eyes are more attractive to me.  But I've also been involved with 'white' guys too.  It's the man more than anything else.
> 
> I think Denzel Washington is very attractive, but one of the most attractive things about him is that he has been married to the same woman for about 30 years.   I think he is a quality man.  Its character that tops the list of what is attractive to me.
Click to expand...


My eldest daughters mother told me that she wanted a mixed baby after she got pregnant a month after I met her. I was too dumb at the time to wear protection and believed her about being on birth control so my fault.  I think thats a terrible excuse to get into a relationship. We broke up 2 years later.

I also worked with a Black guy that would only date white women because he didnt want his child to come out too black.   He got married to a white woman that cheated on him with the neighbor and told him the child was his.


----------



## Indofred

I've had sex with girls from a lot of countries, on two continents.
Chinese, English, German, French, one American, a few from Hong Kong, Malaysian, Indonesian, Pakistani, a couple of African countries I don't recall, and I really tried (but epically failed) with a few Israeli girls. That's just a selection.
Skin colour, race, religion - who gives a shit?
You'd have to be daft to care.


----------



## Gracie

Many seem to care, unfortunately. I remember when I was younger....one of the couples that lived in an apartment next to mine was interracial. She was white..he black. They got a lot of grief from both blacks and whites. This was back in the early 80's.


----------



## SmedlyButler

Gracie said:


> So....are you one of those folks that think race should stick to race or is it ok (in your opinion) for mixing of the races?
> 
> Thought I'd ask cuz I was chatting with my friend  and she said she gets more flack from blacks than she does whites when they are out to dinner or going to a movie (she is white..he is black). Personally, I think it's pretty sad that folks see skin color instead of two people who love each other. And....mixed babies are gorgeous!
> 
> This question pertains to black with white, asian with black or white, hispanic with black or white or asian and all vice versa.
> 
> Your opinions are...........?



Last week I was out for a stroll, having a smoke and watching the world go by. The usual things catch my eye when I'm out and about. How clean is the neighborhood, the colors in the shop windows, kids playing, flowers, trees...That day what really wowed me, actually made me stop and gawk (in secret of course) was a couple (he was white, she had that Middle Eastern beauty that Iranian women sometimes sparkle with). What struck me though was how genuinely happy they seemed. Hand in hand, laughing out loud at each others jokes, almost a dance to their step. The sight of it reminded me of what it was like to be young and in love. I was thankful for the memory and jealous at the same time I guess.


----------



## Indofred

Loads of my mates are in mixed relationships.
Out here, it's mostly European/British/American/Australians with Indonesians, but in the UK, it was black or Indian/Pakistani or Chinese with white.
One Malaysian (Chinese family) girl ended up married to a Turkish bloke - they have two kids now.
I spoke to her a few months ago, they seem very happy.

In reality, mixed marriages are no problem at all, except when interfered in by racist morons.


----------



## Rikurzhen

SmedlyButler said:


> What struck me though was how genuinely happy they seemed. Hand in hand, laughing out loud at each others jokes, almost a dance to their step.



How do you strike a balance between happiness in the moment and heartache from divorce and family destruction in the future? 

Couples who marry with a partner outside of religion, outside of culture and outside of race tend to have higher divorce risk.

No one gets married believing that they're going to get a divorce and yet it happens. 

How much should that higher risk factor into decisions in the present. 

Most people can drive safely without using a seatbelt but we know that seatbelts prevent serious injury and death in the unlikely event of a car accident. People whether by choice or law, modify their behavior in the present to minimize risk in the future.

What's different with relationships? Is it because reason and romance cannot coexist? Is it because the heart overrules the brain?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Indofred said:


> I've had sex with girls from a lot of countries, on two continents.
> Chinese, English, German, French, one American, a few from Hong Kong, Malaysian, Indonesian, Pakistani, a couple of African countries I don't recall, and I really tried (but epically failed) with a few Israeli girls. That's just a selection.
> Skin colour, race, religion - who gives a shit?
> You'd have to be daft to care.



So you are NOT a practicing Muslim, that figures.


----------



## Indofred

RetiredGySgt said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had sex with girls from a lot of countries, on two continents.
> Chinese, English, German, French, one American, a few from Hong Kong, Malaysian, Indonesian, Pakistani, a couple of African countries I don't recall, and I really tried (but epically failed) with a few Israeli girls. That's just a selection.
> Skin colour, race, religion - who gives a shit?
> You'd have to be daft to care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are NOT a practicing Muslim, that figures.
Click to expand...




Indofred said:


> I've had



THIS may help you.


----------



## SmedlyButler

Rikurzhen said:


> SmedlyButler said:
> 
> 
> 
> What struck me though was how genuinely happy they seemed. Hand in hand, laughing out loud at each others jokes, almost a dance to their step.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you strike a balance between happiness in the moment and heartache from divorce and family destruction in the future?
> 
> Couples who marry with a partner outside of religion, outside of culture and outside of race tend to have higher divorce risk.
> 
> No one gets married believing that they're going to get a divorce and yet it happens.
> 
> How much should that higher risk factor into decisions in the present.
> 
> Most people can drive safely without using a seatbelt but we know that seatbelts prevent serious injury and death in the unlikely event of a car accident. People whether by choice or law, modify their behavior in the present to minimize risk in the future.
> 
> What's different with relationships? Is it because reason and romance cannot coexist? Is it because the heart overrules the brain?
Click to expand...


being an asshole, have you looked into 12 step programs. They have one for almost every addiction. Not sure about assholism tho.


----------



## Asclepias

Rikurzhen said:


> SmedlyButler said:
> 
> 
> 
> What struck me though was how genuinely happy they seemed. Hand in hand, laughing out loud at each others jokes, almost a dance to their step.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you strike a balance between happiness in the moment and heartache from divorce and family destruction in the future?
> 
> Couples who marry with a partner outside of religion, outside of culture and outside of race tend to have higher divorce risk.
> 
> No one gets married believing that they're going to get a divorce and yet it happens.
> 
> How much should that higher risk factor into decisions in the present.
> 
> Most people can drive safely without using a seatbelt but we know that seatbelts prevent serious injury and death in the unlikely event of a car accident. People whether by choice or law, modify their behavior in the present to minimize risk in the future.
> 
> What's different with relationships? Is it because reason and romance cannot coexist? Is it because the heart overrules the brain?
Click to expand...


Glass half empty sort of guy.  Figures.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Indofred said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had sex with girls from a lot of countries, on two continents.
> Chinese, English, German, French, one American, a few from Hong Kong, Malaysian, Indonesian, Pakistani, a couple of African countries I don't recall, and I really tried (but epically failed) with a few Israeli girls. That's just a selection.
> Skin colour, race, religion - who gives a shit?
> You'd have to be daft to care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are NOT a practicing Muslim, that figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THIS may help you.
Click to expand...


Amoral random sex with multiple partners out of wedlock.... Ya last I checked that is not sanctioned by the Religion of Islam.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Asclepias said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmedlyButler said:
> 
> 
> 
> What struck me though was how genuinely happy they seemed. Hand in hand, laughing out loud at each others jokes, almost a dance to their step.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you strike a balance between happiness in the moment and heartache from divorce and family destruction in the future?
> 
> Couples who marry with a partner outside of religion, outside of culture and outside of race tend to have higher divorce risk.
> 
> No one gets married believing that they're going to get a divorce and yet it happens.
> 
> How much should that higher risk factor into decisions in the present.
> 
> Most people can drive safely without using a seatbelt but we know that seatbelts prevent serious injury and death in the unlikely event of a car accident. People whether by choice or law, modify their behavior in the present to minimize risk in the future.
> 
> What's different with relationships? Is it because reason and romance cannot coexist? Is it because the heart overrules the brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glass half empty sort of guy.  Figures.
Click to expand...


You don't wear a seatbelt when you drive a car?


----------



## Asclepias

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you strike a balance between happiness in the moment and heartache from divorce and family destruction in the future?
> 
> Couples who marry with a partner outside of religion, outside of culture and outside of race tend to have higher divorce risk.
> 
> No one gets married believing that they're going to get a divorce and yet it happens.
> 
> How much should that higher risk factor into decisions in the present.
> 
> Most people can drive safely without using a seatbelt but we know that seatbelts prevent serious injury and death in the unlikely event of a car accident. People whether by choice or law, modify their behavior in the present to minimize risk in the future.
> 
> What's different with relationships? Is it because reason and romance cannot coexist? Is it because the heart overrules the brain?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glass half empty sort of guy.  Figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't wear a seatbelt when you drive a car?
Click to expand...


One of the saddest analogies I have seen in awhile. There is no threat of death or injury from me getting married to a woman from a different race.

One of the dumbest as well.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Asclepias said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glass half empty sort of guy.  Figures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't wear a seatbelt when you drive a car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the saddest analogies I have seen in awhile. There is no threat of death or injury from me getting married to a woman from a different race.
Click to expand...


Have you met Lorena Bobbitt?


----------



## Asclepias

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't wear a seatbelt when you drive a car?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the saddest analogies I have seen in awhile. There is no threat of death or injury from me getting married to a woman from a different race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you met Lorena Bobbitt?
Click to expand...


No. Why do you ask?


----------



## Gracie

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you strike a balance between happiness in the moment and heartache from divorce and family destruction in the future?
> 
> Couples who marry with a partner outside of religion, outside of culture and outside of race tend to have higher divorce risk.
> 
> No one gets married believing that they're going to get a divorce and yet it happens.
> 
> How much should that higher risk factor into decisions in the present.
> 
> Most people can drive safely without using a seatbelt but we know that seatbelts prevent serious injury and death in the unlikely event of a car accident. People whether by choice or law, modify their behavior in the present to minimize risk in the future.
> 
> What's different with relationships? Is it because reason and romance cannot coexist? Is it because the heart overrules the brain?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glass half empty sort of guy.  Figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't wear a seatbelt when you drive a car?
Click to expand...


Nope.


----------



## Gracie

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't wear a seatbelt when you drive a car?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the saddest analogies I have seen in awhile. There is no threat of death or injury from me getting married to a woman from a different race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you met Lorena Bobbitt?
Click to expand...


----------



## ABikerSailor

Random sex?  I've done it with a lot of different ladies from a lot of different nations.

But then again....................I spent over 20 years in the U.S. Navy and went to a lot of different places.

Relationships?  Totally different story, and no...............race is not a factor for me.  What matters is that we see the world close to the same way, and are willing to see what else is out there.  To do that, we both have to be open minded.

I don't really care what the person I'm dating looks like (I've even dated rather large ladies of differing ethnic varieties), but rather care if the person can help me laugh, works well with me, and is willing to help me become a better person, and I have to be willing to do the same for them.

A relationship isn't based on race or ethnic qualities, it's based on how you are as a person as far as I'm concerned.

I'd rather genuinely like you as a human than be concerned with what your race is.


----------



## Indofred

RetiredGySgt said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are NOT a practicing Muslim, that figures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THIS may help you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amoral random sex with multiple partners out of wedlock.... Ya last I checked that is not sanctioned by the Religion of Islam.
Click to expand...


I used to be a very bad Christian. "I've had", is in the past tense.
Please try to keep up.

Oddly enough, that's what a Chinese girl said to me on the second round of a three in a bed session when I returned from my first trip to Malaysia.


----------



## Gracie

Oh, I was a wild one when I was younger. I was all mellowed out and done by the time I met hubby. Now it's just a distant memory...but a good one, lol.


----------



## Esmeralda

There is a huge difference between having sex with someone and being in a relationship. As far as I can tell, the OP was referring to relationships, not sexual encounters.

From the OP: 





> Interracial relationships
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> So....are you one of those folks that think race should stick to race or is it ok (in your opinion) for mixing of the races?
> 
> Thought I'd ask cuz I was chatting with my friend and she said she gets more flack from blacks than she does whites when they are out to dinner or going to a movie (she is white..he is black). Personally, I think it's pretty sad that folks see skin color instead of two people who love each other. And....mixed babies are gorgeous!
> 
> This question pertains to black with white, asian with black or white, hispanic with black or white or asian and all vice versa.
> 
> Your opinions are...........?


If you have a sexual encounter with someone, it is meaningless and doesn't involve society, your friends and family, etc.  

When you are in a relationship you go out in public, introduce him or her to your family and friends, have children together, etc.  I thought the OP was addressing that kind of issue, not brief sexual encounters. There is a very big difference.  In the pre-Civil War South, male slave owners had sex with their female slaves. It was not a relationship. In the other parts of their lives, these men would never condone interracial relationships or the mixing of races.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Esmeralda said:


> There is a huge difference between having sex with someone and being in a relationship. As far as I can tell, the OP was referring to relationships, not sexual encounters.
> 
> From the OP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interracial relationships
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> So....are you one of those folks that think race should stick to race or is it ok (in your opinion) for mixing of the races?
> 
> Thought I'd ask cuz I was chatting with my friend and she said she gets more flack from blacks than she does whites when they are out to dinner or going to a movie (she is white..he is black). Personally, I think it's pretty sad that folks see skin color instead of two people who love each other. And....mixed babies are gorgeous!
> 
> This question pertains to black with white, asian with black or white, hispanic with black or white or asian and all vice versa.
> 
> Your opinions are...........?
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a sexual encounter with someone, it is meaningless and doesn't involve society, your friends and family, etc.
> 
> When you are in a relationship you go out in public, introduce him or her to your family and friends, have children together, etc.  I thought the OP was addressing that kind of issue, not brief sexual encounters. There is a very big difference.  In the pre-Civil War South, male slave owners had sex with their female slaves. It was not a relationship. In the other parts of their lives, these men would never condone interracial relationships or the mixing of races.
Click to expand...


You're right................there IS  a difference between just having sex and having a relationship.

Having sex means do you have the right working parts, and can you work them sufficiently to bring a decent amount of pleasure to both of the people who are currently participating?

Having a relationship is much more difficult, because not only does it require that you have the right working parts (and can work them decently), but it also requires that you have empathy, compassion, and a healthy understanding of what your partner is looking for.

There are 3 great rules for relationships (that I have learned over the course of my life).

1)  One plus one equals three.  Not only is there you, there is me, and combined, the relationship makes three.

2) A relationship isn't a 50/50 proposition.  It is 2 people combining together to make it 100 percent every day.  Some days, I've got to carry the load and bring 70 or 80 percent, because she may be sick.  Other days, it may be reversed.  It really doesn't matter who is carrying the bulk of the load, it just matters that it makes 100 percent each day.

3)  Final rule, just ask yourself one question (and it's a bitch goddess of a question), do I truly enjoy the person, or, do I enjoy myself through the instrumentality of that person?  If I truly enjoy the person, then it doesn't matter, rich, poor, healthy or sick, I'm going to stick by that person.  If I just enjoy myself through the instrumentality of that person (meaning what can I get out of this relationship), then what happens if I married them for their money and they go broke?  What happens if I marry them for their health and they get sick?  Do I leave or do I stay?

And yeah................if I have a relationship with a person, I'm going to take them out in public and introduce them to everyone I know, because I want my friends to know that I think a lot of the person I'm with.


----------



## Swagger

At the end of the day, we all have the same reproductive organs, so you could argue that we were destined to cross racial boundries in the pursuit of love/happiness. Furthermore, although I'm not really for it, per se, it really is none of anyone's business who other people date/sleep with.

However, there are two things that aren't often mentioned when this topic arises. Firstly, if the relationship turns sour, especially in the case of a Black man/White woman scenario, opinion polls have indicated that the woman above all will be doomed and shunned by prospective partners, as it's been revealed that men are a lot more reluctant to raise a child that doesn't belong to their race than one that does. Secondly, it's been reported that mixed-race children experience big identity issues after adolescence, having to choose what race they most identitfy with; not to mention suspicion and hostility from peers of the race they choose to identify with, and the one they choose not to.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Swagger said:


> Furthermore, although I'm not really for it, per se, it really is none of anyone's business who other people date/sleep with.



Speaking in the abstract, if the community to which you belong is really big on in-group mating practices, then if you want to remain in that community you have to acknowledge that who you marry is their business.

This is how groups come to be defined. When you remove this condition then you are directly attacking diversity in the world.


----------



## WelfareQueen

Don't care and do not have a problem with it.


----------



## Politico

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend said the women are the worse. Black women. She said they roll their eyes a lot, or flat out are rude and ask him in front of her why he doesn't want chocolate instead of a pasty snail. (She is blonde and scandanavian...so very pale).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard that before.  I don't see why it should matter at all.  If you are like and are attracted to a person, that's all that should count IMO, barring other important factors of course, skin color not being one of them.
Click to expand...


It matters to them because interracial dating is the cool thing these days. Can't even turn on a tv show where they don't make it a point to have mixed couples and a minimum of one gay character.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Rikurzhen said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Furthermore, although I'm not really for it, per se, it really is none of anyone's business who other people date/sleep with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking in the abstract, if the community to which you belong is really big on in-group mating practices, then if you want to remain in that community you have to acknowledge that who you marry is their business.
> 
> This is how groups come to be defined. When you remove this condition then you are directly attacking diversity in the world.
Click to expand...


Actually, if you let the group define who it is you should or should not marry, it doesn't attack diversity, it lets those who would remain homogenous able to attack those who they deem not worthy of joining their group.

Diversity means that you let anyone join, regardless of affiliation with race, color, or creed, because you want anyone who is willing to contribute do so.


----------



## NoNukes

Gracie said:


> So....are you one of those folks that think race should stick to race or is it ok (in your opinion) for mixing of the races?
> 
> Thought I'd ask cuz I was chatting with my friend  and she said she gets more flack from blacks than she does whites when they are out to dinner or going to a movie (she is white..he is black). Personally, I think it's pretty sad that folks see skin color instead of two people who love each other. And....mixed babies are gorgeous!
> 
> This question pertains to black with white, asian with black or white, hispanic with black or white or asian and all vice versa.
> 
> Your opinions are...........?



My parents were of mixed race, and it worked out beautifully.


----------



## S.J.

When my wife and I separated, I had relationships with 2 white women, 2 hispanics, and 1 black woman.  My first wife was Italian and my current wife is French/Indian (American).  My daughter is a beautiful model and my son is a great guitar player.  No shortage of looks and talent.  They get it from their parents.


----------



## Gracie

> There is a huge difference between having sex with someone and being in a relationship. As far as I can tell, *the OP was referring to relationships, not sexual encounters.*



Correct to the bold.


----------



## S.J.

Gracie said:


> There is a huge difference between having sex with someone and being in a relationship. As far as I can tell, *the OP was referring to relationships, not sexual encounters.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct to the bold.
Click to expand...

Who said differently?


----------



## Pennywise

It always skeeves me out some. Not a fan, but it's also none of my business what other people do.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Quick question..................why does an interracial relationship skeeve you out?

God gave us free will, which means that we can do what we want.

It also means we can love who we want.

Does it skeeve you out because it goes against your dogma and you can't control it?


----------



## Indofred

S.J. said:


> When my wife and I separated, I had relationships with 2 white women, 2 hispanics, and 1 black woman.  My first wife was Italian and my current wife is French/Indian (American).  My daughter is a beautiful model and my son is a great guitar player.  No shortage of looks and talent.  They get it from their parents.



Assuming a 50/50 mix - their mother must be an absolutely stunning and amazingly intelligent lady.


----------



## Pennywise

ABikerSailor said:


> Quick question..................why does an interracial relationship skeeve you out?
> 
> God gave us free will, which means that we can do what we want.
> 
> It also means we can love who we want.
> 
> Does it skeeve you out because it goes against your dogma and you can't control it?



Dogma?

It looks odd to me, like different species. It has nothing to do with controlling people.


----------



## jillian

I'm wondering why, in this day and age, anyone still cares.


----------



## jillian

Pennywise said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question..................why does an interracial relationship skeeve you out?
> 
> God gave us free will, which means that we can do what we want.
> 
> It also means we can love who we want.
> 
> Does it skeeve you out because it goes against your dogma and you can't control it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogma?
> 
> It looks odd to me, like different species. It has nothing to do with controlling people.
Click to expand...



Interesting. I think that says more about your own prejudices than anything else. I've always thought bi-racial people are generally better looking than average


----------



## Pennywise

jillian said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question..................why does an interracial relationship skeeve you out?
> 
> God gave us free will, which means that we can do what we want.
> 
> It also means we can love who we want.
> 
> Does it skeeve you out because it goes against your dogma and you can't control it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogma?
> 
> It looks odd to me, like different species. It has nothing to do with controlling people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. I think that says more about your own prejudices than anything else. I've always thought bi-racial people are generally better looking than average
Click to expand...


It's perfectly natural to be attracted to people most similar to oneself.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Pennywise said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question..................why does an interracial relationship skeeve you out?
> 
> God gave us free will, which means that we can do what we want.
> 
> It also means we can love who we want.
> 
> Does it skeeve you out because it goes against your dogma and you can't control it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogma?
> 
> It looks odd to me, like different species. It has nothing to do with controlling people.
Click to expand...


Really?  Dogma has nothing to do with controlling people? 

Here's the definition (and yeah...........I'm going to link the definition so you may be able to look it up for yourself).



> dog·ma  [dawg-muh, dog-]  Show IPA
> 
> 
> noun, plural dog·mas or ( Rare ) dog·ma·ta  [dawg-muh-tuh]  Show IPA .
> 
> 1. an official system of principles or tenets concerning faith, morals, behavior, etc., as of a church. Synonyms: doctrine, teachings, set of beliefs, philosophy.
> 
> 
> 2. a specific tenet or doctrine authoritatively laid down, as by a church: the dogma of the Assumption;  the recently defined dogma of papal infallibility.  Synonyms: tenet, canon, law.
> 
> 
> 3. prescribed doctrine proclaimed as unquestionably true by a particular group: the difficulty of resisting political dogma.
> 
> 
> 4. a settled or established opinion, belief, or principle: the classic dogma of objectivity in scientific observation.  Synonyms: conviction, certainty.



Dogma | Define Dogma at Dictionary.com

Sorry, but dogma seems to control a lot of people.  

Wanna talk about how the GOP seems to spew it's own dogma out to the true believers?  If a lot of conservatives on this board hear it from some of their "true leaders" (like Boehner, McConnell, McCain, Bachmann, etc.) they tend to say the same things?


----------



## Rikurzhen

ABikerSailor said:


> Actually, if you let the group define who it is you should or should not marry, it doesn't attack diversity



Did I say that it did? No, I didn't.



> it lets those who would remain homogenous able to attack those who they deem not worthy of joining their group.



Exactly. That's how you develop and then later protect diversity.



> Diversity means that you let anyone join, regardless of affiliation with race, color, or creed, because you want anyone who is willing to contribute do so.



You've got this exactly backwards.

If you have a cup of coffee and a pitcher of cream, you have two diverse liquids. If you empty the pitcher of cream into the cup of coffee, you've just destroyed diversity. You no longer have cream on the table and you no longer have pure coffee. You've created something different but in so doing you've destroyed diversity.

If you find that example too symbolically charged, take a group of English speakers and the same sized group of Spanish speakers and plunk them down on an island cut off from the rest of humanity. Over time the language on that island will blend into a Spanglish. Now you no longer have anyone who understands English nor Spanish. The diversity of language on the island went down from 2 languages, English and Spanish, to one language, Spanglish. 

I don't know where you live, but where I live 1 is less than 2. Diversity of language on that island has decreased.

If you love diversity, like liberals teach us we should, then you should be doing everything in your power to prevent the destruction of diversity in the world.


----------



## Pennywise

ABikerSailor said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question..................why does an interracial relationship skeeve you out?
> 
> God gave us free will, which means that we can do what we want.
> 
> It also means we can love who we want.
> 
> Does it skeeve you out because it goes against your dogma and you can't control it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogma?
> 
> It looks odd to me, like different species. It has nothing to do with controlling people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Dogma has nothing to do with controlling people?
> 
> Here's the definition (and yeah...........I'm going to link the definition so you may be able to look it up for yourself).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dog·ma  [dawg-muh, dog-]  Show IPA
> 
> 
> noun, plural dog·mas or ( Rare ) dog·ma·ta  [dawg-muh-tuh]  Show IPA .
> 
> 1. an official system of principles or tenets concerning faith, morals, behavior, etc., as of a church. Synonyms: doctrine, teachings, set of beliefs, philosophy.
> 
> 
> 2. a specific tenet or doctrine authoritatively laid down, as by a church: the dogma of the Assumption;  the recently defined dogma of papal infallibility.  Synonyms: tenet, canon, law.
> 
> 
> 3. prescribed doctrine proclaimed as unquestionably true by a particular group: the difficulty of resisting political dogma.
> 
> 
> 4. a settled or established opinion, belief, or principle: the classic dogma of objectivity in scientific observation.  Synonyms: conviction, certainty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dogma | Define Dogma at Dictionary.com
> 
> Sorry, but dogma seems to control a lot of people.
> 
> Wanna talk about how the GOP seems to spew it's own dogma out to the true believers?  If a lot of conservatives on this board hear it from some of their "true leaders" (like Boehner, McConnell, McCain, Bachmann, etc.) they tend to say the same things?
Click to expand...


You combined two separate thoughts to create your own narrative of what I said. Now THAT is dogma.

Don't bother asking questions if you aren't going to read the responses accurately.


----------



## S.J.

Indofred said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> When my wife and I separated, I had relationships with 2 white women, 2 hispanics, and 1 black woman.  My first wife was Italian and my current wife is French/Indian (American).  My daughter is a beautiful model and my son is a great guitar player.  No shortage of looks and talent.  They get it from their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming a 50/50 mix - their mother must be an absolutely stunning and amazingly intelligent lady.
Click to expand...

Yep, pretty much.


----------



## Meathead

jillian said:


> I'm wondering why, in this day and age, anyone still cares.


I care very much about my progeny. In that I include both physical mental characteristics, which is why I had been very careful about those specifics in whom I choose to have a child with.

Stock is important to me. Others may of course do whatever they choose.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Meathead said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering why, in this day and age, anyone still cares.
> 
> 
> 
> I care very much about my progeny. In that I include both physical mental characteristics, which is why I had been very careful about those specifics in whom I choose to have a child with.
> 
> *Stock is important to me. Others may of course do whatever they choose*.
Click to expand...


So..................how do you feel about eugenics?


----------



## jillian

Pennywise said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dogma?
> 
> It looks odd to me, like different species. It has nothing to do with controlling people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. I think that says more about your own prejudices than anything else. I've always thought bi-racial people are generally better looking than average
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's perfectly natural to be attracted to people most similar to oneself.
Click to expand...


There are far more important issues than race. Common values, common interests, etc. Race? Meh.


----------



## Meathead

ABikerSailor said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering why, in this day and age, anyone still cares.
> 
> 
> 
> I care very much about my progeny. In that I include both physical mental characteristics, which is why I had been very careful about those specifics in whom I choose to have a child with.
> 
> *Stock is important to me. Others may of course do whatever they choose*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So..................how do you feel about eugenics?
Click to expand...

Selection is part of eugenics, practised to varying degrees by some and not at all by others. It's a very personal choice and some care about their genetic survival and some care less.


----------



## Indofred

Pennywise said:


> It's perfectly natural to be attracted to people most similar to oneself.



I prefer ladies, but whatever floats your boat is ok by me.


----------



## Indofred

jillian said:


> I'm wondering why, in this day and age, anyone still cares.



Stupidity.
Sadly, some people aren't very clever, or they have self hate issues they need to transfer to others.


----------



## jillian

Meathead said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering why, in this day and age, anyone still cares.
> 
> 
> 
> I care very much about my progeny. In that I include both physical mental characteristics, which is why I had been very careful about those specifics in whom I choose to have a child with.
> 
> Stock is important to me. Others may of course do whatever they choose.
Click to expand...


In other words, you believe in the whole aryan master race thing. 

Iif you are representative of "stock", I'd suggest you prove my point, not your racist one.


----------



## Meathead

jillian said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering why, in this day and age, anyone still cares.
> 
> 
> 
> I care very much about my progeny. In that I include both physical mental characteristics, which is why I had been very careful about those specifics in whom I choose to have a child with.
> 
> Stock is important to me. Others may of course do whatever they choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, you believe in the whole aryan master race thing.
> 
> Iif you are representative of "stock", I'd suggest you prove my point, not your racist one.
Click to expand...

There are people with whom I simply do not want to procreate. Genes are passed down from generation to generation and clearly contribute greatly to success and failure. It is instinctive and natural to select whatever (or whoever) is best for your children. 

I sincerely don't give a rat's ass what you call it. Darwin is on my side on this. Far more important to me than some self-righteous blowhard on the internet.

Nothing personal, just the way it is.


----------



## BriannaMichele

Rikurzhen said:


> SmedlyButler said:
> 
> 
> 
> What struck me though was how genuinely happy they seemed. Hand in hand, laughing out loud at each others jokes, almost a dance to their step.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you strike a balance between happiness in the moment and heartache from divorce and family destruction in the future?
> 
> Couples who marry with a partner outside of religion, outside of culture and outside of race tend to have higher divorce risk.
> 
> No one gets married believing that they're going to get a divorce and yet it happens.
> 
> How much should that higher risk factor into decisions in the present.
> 
> Most people can drive safely without using a seatbelt but we know that seatbelts prevent serious injury and death in the unlikely event of a car accident. People whether by choice or law, modify their behavior in the present to minimize risk in the future.
> 
> What's different with relationships? Is it because reason and romance cannot coexist? Is it because the heart overrules the brain?
Click to expand...



Wtf are you talkin about guy? My aunt (white) has been married to the same African man for 30+ years. She's had 8 different types of cancer and has been through chemotherapy and surgery countless times and no matter how much stress is caused by bills, emotional tension, and outside disapproval of their interracial marriage, they still love each other and stick with it come hell or high water. The only thing likely to ruin interracial relationships (outside of the obvious issues that could affect all relationships whether same race or inter) is backlash and hate from racists. If people were more open to themselves and others being in relationships with other races that factor wouldn't exist making interracial relationships just as likely to succeed or fail as any other relationship. People shouldn't concern themselves with other peoples relationships. If two people are happy (no matter what race) than let em be happy. If you don't it's probably because you're not. Misery loves company. 


Pinky


----------



## BriannaMichele

Rikurzhen said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, if you let the group define who it is you should or should not marry, it doesn't attack diversity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say that it did? No, I didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it lets those who would remain homogenous able to attack those who they deem not worthy of joining their group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. That's how you develop and then later protect diversity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity means that you let anyone join, regardless of affiliation with race, color, or creed, because you want anyone who is willing to contribute do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got this exactly backwards.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a cup of coffee and a pitcher of cream, you have two diverse liquids. If you empty the pitcher of cream into the cup of coffee, you've just destroyed diversity. You no longer have cream on the table and you no longer have pure coffee. You've created something different but in so doing you've destroyed diversity.
> 
> 
> 
> If you find that example too symbolically charged, take a group of English speakers and the same sized group of Spanish speakers and plunk them down on an island cut off from the rest of humanity. Over time the language on that island will blend into a Spanglish. Now you no longer have anyone who understands English nor Spanish. The diversity of language on the island went down from 2 languages, English and Spanish, to one language, Spanglish.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where you live, but where I live 1 is less than 2. Diversity of language on that island has decreased.
> 
> 
> 
> If you love diversity, like liberals teach us we should, then you should be doing everything in your power to prevent the destruction of diversity in the world.
Click to expand...



You're not making sense. If I had coffee and creamer in two dishes and mix the coffee and the creamer in a third dish I have created more diversity. And why are you using such ridiculous analogies? Are you sane? 


Pinky


----------



## Pennywise

jillian said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. I think that says more about your own prejudices than anything else. I've always thought bi-racial people are generally better looking than average
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's perfectly natural to be attracted to people most similar to oneself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are far more important issues than race. Common values, common interests, etc. Race? Meh.
Click to expand...


There are a lot of variables that go into choosing a mate. I dated girls of different races but I always ended up back with women most similar to my ethnic heritage. My choice. I find women of European lineage to be the most attractive in every respect. What others choose is not my business.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Meathead said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering why, in this day and age, anyone still cares.
> 
> 
> 
> I care very much about my progeny. In that I include both physical mental characteristics, which is why I had been very careful about those specifics in whom I choose to have a child with.
> 
> Stock is important to me. Others may of course do whatever they choose.
Click to expand...


"species"
"stock"

Are you a human being? or are you some variation on the sub-human, ignorant kkk types?

==============

Early 70s, was with a friend of the opposite sex. We couldn't get served in a restaurant. 

My opinion is, it has no impact on my life, is probably better for our society but is no one's business.


----------



## ChrisL

Yeesh, such ignorance on display.


----------



## Asclepias

Pennywise said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's perfectly natural to be attracted to people most similar to oneself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are far more important issues than race. Common values, common interests, etc. Race? Meh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are a lot of variables that go into choosing a mate. I dated girls of different races but I always ended up back with women most similar to my ethnic heritage. My choice. I find women of European lineage to be the most attractive in every respect. What others choose is not my business.
Click to expand...


If you knew what was really up, you would understand that you dont chose the woman. The woman chooses you.


----------



## Meathead

Luddly Neddite said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering why, in this day and age, anyone still cares.
> 
> 
> 
> I care very much about my progeny. In that I include both physical mental characteristics, which is why I had been very careful about those specifics in whom I choose to have a child with.
> 
> Stock is important to me. Others may of course do whatever they choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "species"
> "stock"
> 
> Are you a human being? or are you some variation on the sub-human, ignorant kkk types?
Click to expand...

No one here is sub-human. You are what you are, and my son and I are who we are. These are tautologies for which I am truly grateful. As in most things in life, there are matters of degree.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Gracie said:


> So....are you one of those folks that think race should stick to race or is it ok (in your opinion) for mixing of the races?



I absolutely encourage the mixing of races.



Swagger said:


> Secondly, it's been reported that mixed-race children experience big identity issues after adolescence, having to choose what race they most identitfy with; not to mention suspicion and hostility from peers of the race they choose to identify with, and the one they choose not to.



I have never had that problem, and I have a great many races in my blood.  So many in fact that I don't identify with any race, instead I absorb from each culture what I like and discard what I do not like.  

I cannot be racist, and others cannot be racist against me, because in merely looking at me, they have no idea what I am.  



ABikerSailor said:


> So..................how do you feel about eugenics?



I feel that Eugenics matters far more than race because in reality, it has nothing to do with it.   Even when race is combined into the same perspective, as witnessed in Nazi Germany, I totally understand the motivation for Eugenics.

Not just to improve the look or beauty of people, but most importantly to improve the health of our species.

I have no problem culling the population of as many genetically inherited diseases and weaknesses as possible- because future generations will be far less likely to have to suffer such a terrible fate.

If that means another holocaust... so be it.


----------



## Pennywise

Asclepias said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are far more important issues than race. Common values, common interests, etc. Race? Meh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of variables that go into choosing a mate. I dated girls of different races but I always ended up back with women most similar to my ethnic heritage. My choice. I find women of European lineage to be the most attractive in every respect. What others choose is not my business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you knew what was really up, you would understand that you dont chose the woman. The woman chooses you.
Click to expand...


There were plenty of black girls that wanted to choose me back in the day.


----------



## Pennywise

Asclepias said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are far more important issues than race. Common values, common interests, etc. Race? Meh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of variables that go into choosing a mate. I dated girls of different races but I always ended up back with women most similar to my ethnic heritage. My choice. I find women of European lineage to be the most attractive in every respect. What others choose is not my business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you knew what was really up, you would understand that you dont chose the woman. The woman chooses you.
Click to expand...


My late dear mother had a saying, "He chases her until she catches him."


----------



## BriannaMichele

Meathead said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I care very much about my progeny. In that I include both physical mental characteristics, which is why I had been very careful about those specifics in whom I choose to have a child with.
> 
> 
> 
> Stock is important to me. Others may of course do whatever they choose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you believe in the whole aryan master race thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Iif you are representative of "stock", I'd suggest you prove my point, not your racist one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are people with whom I simply do not want to procreate. Genes are passed down from generation to generation and clearly contribute greatly to success and failure. It is instinctive and natural to select whatever (or whoever) is best for your children.
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely don't give a rat's ass what you call it. Darwin is on my side on this. Far more important to me than some self-righteous blowhard on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing personal, just the way it is.
Click to expand...



People of mixed race are less likely to have hereditary diseases and more likely to fight off infections and parasites successfully. Mixed race children are more likely to survive their first 5 years of life. Mixed race people also have more symmetry making them 'more attractive'.  The only thing Hitler would have succeeded in with his 'Arian race' is inbreeding and failure. The outbreeding of races and species is key to their success. It's common sense. That's why people in places of  small populations that only breed within that community are more likely to die of the same diseases common in that population and constantly emerge making those diseases a 'reoccurring issue' to say the least. So your theory is extremely flawed. Constant procreation with partners of the same race will eventually result in that races evolutionary failure because you will only be insuring your young will have the same genetic flaws that have been passed down generation after generation.  




Pinky


----------



## Asclepias

BriannaMichele said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you believe in the whole aryan master race thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Iif you are representative of "stock", I'd suggest you prove my point, not your racist one.
> 
> 
> 
> There are people with whom I simply do not want to procreate. Genes are passed down from generation to generation and clearly contribute greatly to success and failure. It is instinctive and natural to select whatever (or whoever) is best for your children.
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely don't give a rat's ass what you call it. Darwin is on my side on this. Far more important to me than some self-righteous blowhard on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing personal, just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> People of mixed race are less likely to have hereditary diseases and more likely to fight off infections and parasites successfully. Mixed race children are more likely to survive their first 5 years of life. Mixed race people also have more symmetry making them 'more attractive'.  The only thing Hitler would have succeeded in with his 'Arian race' is inbreeding and failure. The outbreeding of races and species is key to their success. It's common sense. That's why people in places of  small populations that only breed within that community are more likely to die of the same diseases common in that constantly emerge in that population. So your theory is extremely flawed. Constant procreation with partners of the same race will eventually result in that races evolutionary failure because you will only be insuring your young will have the same genetic flaws that have been passed down generation after generation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
Click to expand...


I disagree that mixed race children look any better but you are spot on about the genetic health of these children. The more diversity you have in your genetics the less likely it is you will have a genetic disease.


----------



## Asclepias

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So....are you one of those folks that think race should stick to race or is it ok (in your opinion) for mixing of the races?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely encourage the mixing of races.
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, it's been reported that mixed-race children experience big identity issues after adolescence, having to choose what race they most identitfy with; not to mention suspicion and hostility from peers of the race they choose to identify with, and the one they choose not to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never had that problem, and I have a great many races in my blood.  So many in fact that I don't identify with any race, instead I absorb from each culture what I like and discard what I do not like.
> 
> I cannot be racist, and others cannot be racist against me, because in merely looking at me, they have no idea what I am.
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> So..................how do you feel about eugenics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel that Eugenics matters far more than race because in reality, it has nothing to do with it.   Even when race is combined into the same perspective, as witnessed in Nazi Germany, I totally understand the motivation for Eugenics.
> 
> Not just to improve the look or beauty of people, but most importantly to improve the health of our species.
> 
> I have no problem culling the population of as many genetically inherited diseases and weaknesses as possible- because future generations will be far less likely to have to suffer such a terrible fate.
> 
> If that means another holocaust... so be it.
Click to expand...


You remind of a girl I knew that lived in Seattle.


----------



## Diana1180

John Abraham...

Abhishek Bachchan ...

Shemar Moore....

Ricky Whittle

.... yes please....

I obviously voted the "who cares" option.


----------



## Meathead

BriannaMichele said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you believe in the whole aryan master race thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Iif you are representative of "stock", I'd suggest you prove my point, not your racist one.
> 
> 
> 
> There are people with whom I simply do not want to procreate. Genes are passed down from generation to generation and clearly contribute greatly to success and failure. It is instinctive and natural to select whatever (or whoever) is best for your children.
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely don't give a rat's ass what you call it. Darwin is on my side on this. Far more important to me than some self-righteous blowhard on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing personal, just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> People of mixed race are less likely to have hereditary diseases and more likely to fight off infections and parasites successfully. Mixed race children are more likely to survive their first 5 years of life. Mixed race people also have more symmetry making them 'more attractive'.  The only thing Hitler would have succeeded in with his 'Arian race' is inbreeding and failure. The outbreeding of races and species is key to their success. It's common sense. That's why people in places of  small populations that only breed within that community are more likely to die of the same diseases common in that constantly emerge in that population. So your theory is extremely flawed. Constant procreation with partners of the same race will eventually result in that races evolutionary failure because you will only be insuring your young will have the same genetic flaws that have been passed down generation after generation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
Click to expand...

I have not procreating with my sisters or cousins you dingbat.

It is indeed rare to read something so convoluted and bereft of common sense. I am grateful that there is an infinitesimally small chance of our gene pools "outbreeding" (sic) given my location as well as some pretty obvious outliers.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Asclepias said:


> You remind of a girl I knew that lived in Seattle.



In what way?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Asclepias said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glass half empty sort of guy.  Figures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't wear a seatbelt when you drive a car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the saddest analogies I have seen in awhile. There is no threat of death or injury from me getting married to a woman from a different race.
> 
> One of the dumbest as well.
Click to expand...


and the danger of divorce is no greater......


----------



## Harry Dresden

Asclepias said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are people with whom I simply do not want to procreate. Genes are passed down from generation to generation and clearly contribute greatly to success and failure. It is instinctive and natural to select whatever (or whoever) is best for your children.
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely don't give a rat's ass what you call it. Darwin is on my side on this. Far more important to me than some self-righteous blowhard on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing personal, just the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People of mixed race are less likely to have hereditary diseases and more likely to fight off infections and parasites successfully. Mixed race children are more likely to survive their first 5 years of life. Mixed race people also have more symmetry making them 'more attractive'.  The only thing Hitler would have succeeded in with his 'Arian race' is inbreeding and failure. The outbreeding of races and species is key to their success. It's common sense. That's why people in places of  small populations that only breed within that community are more likely to die of the same diseases common in that constantly emerge in that population. So your theory is extremely flawed. Constant procreation with partners of the same race will eventually result in that races evolutionary failure because you will only be insuring your young will have the same genetic flaws that have been passed down generation after generation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree that mixed race children look any better but you are spot on about the genetic health of these children. *The more diversity you have in your genetics the less likely it is you will have a genetic disease*.
Click to expand...


you are right.....and im not saying this to be an ass....but Dogs are the examples of that....mongrels are usually pretty healthy compared to pure breeds and dont usually have all the genetic disorders pure breeds have....


----------



## jillian

Meathead said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I care very much about my progeny. In that I include both physical mental characteristics, which is why I had been very careful about those specifics in whom I choose to have a child with.
> 
> Stock is important to me. Others may of course do whatever they choose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you believe in the whole aryan master race thing.
> 
> Iif you are representative of "stock", I'd suggest you prove my point, not your racist one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are people with whom I simply do not want to procreate. Genes are passed down from generation to generation and clearly contribute greatly to success and failure. It is instinctive and natural to select whatever (or whoever) is best for your children.
> 
> I sincerely don't give a rat's ass what you call it. Darwin is on my side on this. Far more important to me than some self-righteous blowhard on the internet.
> 
> Nothing personal, just the way it is.
Click to expand...


See my prior post.


----------



## Unkotare

Rikurzhen said:


> You don't wear a seatbelt when you drive a car?





If you really think that analogy applies, you are the epitome of a racist coward.


----------



## Asclepias

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You remind of a girl I knew that lived in Seattle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what way?
Click to expand...


The way you think on certain things.


----------



## BriannaMichele

Meathead said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are people with whom I simply do not want to procreate. Genes are passed down from generation to generation and clearly contribute greatly to success and failure. It is instinctive and natural to select whatever (or whoever) is best for your children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely don't give a rat's ass what you call it. Darwin is on my side on this. Far more important to me than some self-righteous blowhard on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing personal, just the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People of mixed race are less likely to have hereditary diseases and more likely to fight off infections and parasites successfully. Mixed race children are more likely to survive their first 5 years of life. Mixed race people also have more symmetry making them 'more attractive'.  The only thing Hitler would have succeeded in with his 'Arian race' is inbreeding and failure. The outbreeding of races and species is key to their success. It's common sense. That's why people in places of  small populations that only breed within that community are more likely to die of the same diseases common in that constantly emerge in that population. So your theory is extremely flawed. Constant procreation with partners of the same race will eventually result in that races evolutionary failure because you will only be insuring your young will have the same genetic flaws that have been passed down generation after generation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not procreating with my sisters or cousins you dingbat.
> 
> 
> 
> It is indeed rare to read something so convoluted and bereft of common sense. I am grateful that there is an infinitesimally small chance of our gene pools "outbreeding" (sic) given my location as well as some pretty obvious outliers.
Click to expand...




Inbreeding isn't just bangin your cousin or sister. It's consists of two people with a common ancestor reproducing. Whether that common ancestor is in recent generations or 10 generations back. Either way it's considered inbreeding.  



Pinky


----------



## reconmark

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you strike a balance between happiness in the moment and heartache from divorce and family destruction in the future?
> 
> Couples who marry with a partner outside of religion, outside of culture and outside of race tend to have higher divorce risk.
> 
> No one gets married believing that they're going to get a divorce and yet it happens.
> 
> How much should that higher risk factor into decisions in the present.
> 
> Most people can drive safely without using a seatbelt but we know that seatbelts prevent serious injury and death in the unlikely event of a car accident. People whether by choice or law, modify their behavior in the present to minimize risk in the future.
> 
> What's different with relationships? Is it because reason and romance cannot coexist? Is it because the heart overrules the brain?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glass half empty sort of guy.  Figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't wear a seatbelt when you drive a car?
Click to expand...


Seat belts and inter-racial marriage = Ad Hominem....



> *No one gets married believing that they're going to get a divorce and yet it happens*



  So by your own statement, you contradict your entire racist rant...

So it doesn't matter what race the two people are, divorce still happens...why are you such a loser???


----------



## reconmark

ABikerSailor said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Furthermore, although I'm not really for it, per se, it really is none of anyone's business who other people date/sleep with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking in the abstract, if the community to which you belong is really big on in-group mating practices, then if you want to remain in that community you have to acknowledge that who you marry is their business.
> 
> This is how groups come to be defined. When you remove this condition then you are directly attacking diversity in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, if you let the group define who it is you should or should not marry, it doesn't attack diversity, it lets those who would remain homogenous able to attack those who they deem not worthy of joining their group.
> 
> Diversity means that you let anyone join, regardless of affiliation with race, color, or creed, because you want anyone who is willing to contribute do so.
Click to expand...


Actually if you let some group decide who you will marry, you are the stupidest chump on the face of the Earth!!!!


----------



## Meathead

BriannaMichele said:


> Inbreeding isn't just bangin your cousin or sister. It's consists of two people with a common ancestor reproducing. Whether that common ancestor is in recent generations or 10 generations back. Either way it's considered inbreeding.
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky


Certainly white Americans numbering 210 million whose ancestors range from Portugal to the Urals have little to worry about. Even Iceland, with it's tiny and isolated population, has survived amazingly well. You are dwelling in matters about which you know precious little.


----------



## reconmark

Meathead said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I care very much about my progeny. In that I include both physical mental characteristics, which is why I had been very careful about those specifics in whom I choose to have a child with.
> 
> Stock is important to me. Others may of course do whatever they choose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "species"
> "stock"
> 
> Are you a human being? or are you some variation on the sub-human, ignorant kkk types?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one here is sub-human. You are what you are, and my son and I are who we are. These are tautologies for which I am truly grateful. As in most things in life, there are matters of degree.
Click to expand...


So when your fellow racists are on this board calling everyone that's not "White", "sub-human"; you disagree with them???


----------



## Meathead

reconmark said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> "species"
> "stock"
> 
> Are you a human being? or are you some variation on the sub-human, ignorant kkk types?
> 
> 
> 
> No one here is sub-human. You are what you are, and my son and I are who we are. These are tautologies for which I am truly grateful. As in most things in life, there are matters of degree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when your fellow racists are on this board calling everyone that's not "White", "sub-human"; you disagree with them???
Click to expand...

Stupid and loaded question. Quit being an asshole and rephrase it, then I'll consider answering.

Btw, have you quit beating your hos yet?


----------



## reconmark

Meathead said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one here is sub-human. You are what you are, and my son and I are who we are. These are tautologies for which I am truly grateful. As in most things in life, there are matters of degree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when your fellow racists are on this board calling everyone that's not "White", "sub-human"; you disagree with them???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid and loaded question. Quit being an asshole and rephrase it, then I'll consider answering.
> 
> Btw, have you quit beating your hos yet?
Click to expand...


Ahhh..."the art of denial..."

Btw...I have never struck you!!!!....


----------



## Meathead

reconmark said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when your fellow racists are on this board calling everyone that's not "White", "sub-human"; you disagree with them???
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid and loaded question. Quit being an asshole and rephrase it, then I'll consider answering.
> 
> Btw, have you quit beating your hos yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhh..."the art of denial..."
> 
> Btw...I have never struck you!!!!....
Click to expand...

I know. You don't have the balls. I was asking about your hos. Stop deflecting an answer!


----------



## BriannaMichele

Meathead said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inbreeding isn't just bangin your cousin or sister. It's consists of two people with a common ancestor reproducing. Whether that common ancestor is in recent generations or 10 generations back. Either way it's considered inbreeding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly white Americans numbering 210 million whose ancestors range from Portugal to the Urals have little to worry about. Even Iceland, with it's tiny and isolated population, has survived amazingly well. You are dwelling in matters about which you know precious little.
Click to expand...



My point is that mixed race people have even less to worry about. You've obviously missed the point and know NOTHING about genetics so maybe you should take the time to read up.

http://anthro.palomar.edu/synthetic/synth_5.htm


Pinky


----------



## reconmark

Meathead said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid and loaded question. Quit being an asshole and rephrase it, then I'll consider answering.
> 
> Btw, have you quit beating your hos yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh..."the art of denial..."
> 
> Btw...I have never struck you!!!!....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know. You don't have the balls. I was asking about your hos. Stop deflecting an answer!
Click to expand...


If you are asking about my "hos" why don't you know what's going on with those closest to you????...balls have nothing to do with it, I simply don't hit hoes.

Now back to the question, when your fellow racist are labeling everyone as a "sub-human" do you disagree with them???

Better yet, I won't derail this thread, it shows racist idiots to be the low hanging fruit on the evolutionary tree.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid and loaded question. Quit being an asshole and rephrase it, then I'll consider answering.
> 
> Btw, have you quit beating your hos yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh..."the art of denial..."
> 
> Btw...I have never struck you!!!!....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know. You don't have the balls. I was asking about your hos. Stop deflecting an answer!
Click to expand...


You are a hoe. That wasnt him beating you. That was me.


----------



## Meathead

BriannaMichele said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inbreeding isn't just bangin your cousin or sister. It's consists of two people with a common ancestor reproducing. Whether that common ancestor is in recent generations or 10 generations back. Either way it's considered inbreeding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly white Americans numbering 210 million whose ancestors range from Portugal to the Urals have little to worry about. Even Iceland, with it's tiny and isolated population, has survived amazingly well. You are dwelling in matters about which you know precious little.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that mixed race people have even less to worry about. You've obviously missed the point and know NOTHING about genetics so maybe you should take the time to read up.
> 
> Modern Theories of Evolution: Small Population Effects
> 
> 
> Pinky
Click to expand...

I clicked on your site because it didn't seem to be ditzish. Please show me where it says that mixed race people have less to worry about. Can you fathom what an isolated population is? Maybe we have lived in different necks of the woods, but I haven't see a lot of "kissing cousins" about. I suspect your experience may be different.

Feel free to show me you're not a ditz by pointing out anything I missed in your link.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh..."the art of denial..."
> 
> Btw...I have never struck you!!!!....
> 
> 
> 
> I know. You don't have the balls. I was asking about your hos. Stop deflecting an answer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a hoe. That wasnt him beating you. That was me.
Click to expand...

you were beating him?! For God's sake, now you're making your gay hos post here?


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly white Americans numbering 210 million whose ancestors range from Portugal to the Urals have little to worry about. Even Iceland, with it's tiny and isolated population, has survived amazingly well. You are dwelling in matters about which you know precious little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that mixed race people have even less to worry about. You've obviously missed the point and know NOTHING about genetics so maybe you should take the time to read up.
> 
> Modern Theories of Evolution: Small Population Effects
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I clicked on your site because it didn't seem to be ditzish. Please show me where it says that mixed race people have less to worry about. Can you fathom what an isolated population is? Maybe we have lived in different necks of the woods, but I haven't see a lot of "kissing cousins" about. I suspect your experience may be different.
> 
> Feel free to show me you're not a ditz by pointing out anything I missed in your link.
Click to expand...


Damn you are dumb for arguing this.

Whites Genetically Weaker Than Blacks, Study Finds | Fox News



> It's been known for years that all non-Africans are descended from a small group, perhaps only a few dozen individuals, who left the continent between 50,000 and 100,000 years ago.





> The doubly diluted genetic diversity has allowed "bad" mutations to build up in the European population, something that the more genetically varied African population has had more success in weeding out.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know. You don't have the balls. I was asking about your hos. Stop deflecting an answer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a hoe. That wasnt him beating you. That was me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you were beating him?! For God's sake, now you're making your gay hos post here?
Click to expand...


I was unaware you were a gay hoe.  I apologize.


----------



## Asclepias

reconmark said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh..."the art of denial..."
> 
> Btw...I have never struck you!!!!....
> 
> 
> 
> I know. You don't have the balls. I was asking about your hos. Stop deflecting an answer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are asking about my "hos" why don't you know what's going on with those closest to you????...balls have nothing to do with it, I simply don't hit hoes.
> 
> Now back to the question, when your fellow racist are labeling everyone as a "sub-human" do you disagree with them???
> 
> Better yet, I won't derail this thread, it shows racist idiots to be the low hanging fruit on the evolutionary tree.
Click to expand...


He will avoid admitting the logic loop you caught him in. You may as well give up.


----------



## reconmark

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know. You don't have the balls. I was asking about your hos. Stop deflecting an answer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a hoe. That wasnt him beating you. That was me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you were beating him?! For God's sake, now you're making your gay hos post here?
Click to expand...


So either you aren't literate or intelligent enough to understand what he wrote...typical.

You won't derail the thread because it makes you the idiot...


----------



## BriannaMichele

Meathead said:


> BriannaMichele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly white Americans numbering 210 million whose ancestors range from Portugal to the Urals have little to worry about. Even Iceland, with it's tiny and isolated population, has survived amazingly well. You are dwelling in matters about which you know precious little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that mixed race people have even less to worry about. You've obviously missed the point and know NOTHING about genetics so maybe you should take the time to read up.
> 
> 
> 
> Modern Theories of Evolution: Small Population Effects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I clicked on your site because it didn't seem to be ditzish. Please show me where it says that mixed race people have less to worry about. Can you fathom what an isolated population is? Maybe we have lived in different necks of the woods, but I haven't see a lot of "kissing cousins" about. I suspect your experience may be different.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to show me you're not a ditz by pointing out anything I missed in your link.
Click to expand...



So you're dumb AND blind..... 


Pinky


----------



## Meathead

reconmark said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a hoe. That wasnt him beating you. That was me.
> 
> 
> 
> you were beating him?! For God's sake, now you're making your gay hos post here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So either you aren't literate or intelligent enough to understand what he wrote...typical.
> 
> You won't derail the thread because it makes you the idiot...
Click to expand...

I'm sorry. I shouldn't have asked anything about you beating hos. I was trying to illustrate a loaded question and I didn't realize you were Asc's rent boy.

Does he beat you often?


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> you were beating him?! For God's sake, now you're making your gay hos post here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So either you aren't literate or intelligent enough to understand what he wrote...typical.
> 
> You won't derail the thread because it makes you the idiot...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry. I shouldn't have asked anything about you beating hos. I was trying to illustrate a loaded question and I didn't realize you were Asc's rent boy.
> 
> Does he beat you often?
Click to expand...


Still deflecting?


----------



## Meathead

Let your rent-boy speak for himself. And FFS, quit beating him.


----------



## reconmark

Meathead said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> you were beating him?! For God's sake, now you're making your gay hos post here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So either you aren't literate or intelligent enough to understand what he wrote...typical.
> 
> You won't derail the thread because it makes you the idiot...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry. I shouldn't have asked anything about you beating hos. I was trying to illustrate a loaded question and I didn't realize you were Asc's rent boy.
> 
> Does he beat you often?
Click to expand...


No, you weren't trying to illustrate anything, as usual you were too stupid and slow to even keep up on a message board...


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Let your rent-boy speak for himself. And FFS, quit beating him.



More deflecting.There is nothing funnier than watching you stick your foot in your mouth.  

Everyone knows you are upset about interracial relationships but you have to keep your emotions under control. You are prone to these blunders of logic.


----------



## Meathead

reconmark said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> So either you aren't literate or intelligent enough to understand what he wrote...typical.
> 
> You won't derail the thread because it makes you the idiot...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. I shouldn't have asked anything about you beating hos. I was trying to illustrate a loaded question and I didn't realize you were Asc's rent boy.
> 
> Does he beat you often?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you weren't trying to illustrate anything, as usual you were too stupid and slow to even keep up on a message board...
Click to expand...

Get away from Asc FFS! If you're going to rent yourself out, you don't have to share your ill-gotten gains with him.

Especially if he still beats you!


----------



## reconmark

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let your rent-boy speak for himself. And FFS, quit beating him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More deflecting.There is nothing funnier than watching you stick your foot in your mouth.
> 
> Everyone knows you are upset about interracial relationships but you have to keep your emotions under control. You are prone to these blunders of logic.
Click to expand...


   Look at his last post, he's making a chump of himself once again...
                    Foot in his mouth, you mean head up his wazoo!!!!... 

                    Back to the topic!!!!!!


----------



## reconmark

Gracie said:


> So....are you one of those folks that think race should stick to race or is it ok (in your opinion) for mixing of the races?
> 
> Thought I'd ask cuz I was chatting with my friend  and she said she gets more flack from blacks than she does whites when they are out to dinner or going to a movie (she is white..he is black). Personally, I think it's pretty sad that folks see skin color instead of two people who love each other. And....mixed babies are gorgeous!
> 
> This question pertains to black with white, asian with black or white, hispanic with black or white or asian and all vice versa.
> 
> Your opinions are...........?



Thank you for this thread...you will notice those that have attempted to derail it.
Speaks volumes...


----------



## Asclepias

reconmark said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So....are you one of those folks that think race should stick to race or is it ok (in your opinion) for mixing of the races?
> 
> Thought I'd ask cuz I was chatting with my friend  and she said she gets more flack from blacks than she does whites when they are out to dinner or going to a movie (she is white..he is black). Personally, I think it's pretty sad that folks see skin color instead of two people who love each other. And....mixed babies are gorgeous!
> 
> This question pertains to black with white, asian with black or white, hispanic with black or white or asian and all vice versa.
> 
> Your opinions are...........?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for this thread...you will notice those that have attempted to derail it.
> Speaks volumes...
Click to expand...


That section where the ladies were talking about Black guys must have gotten to them.


----------



## Mad Scientist

I don't blame Black guys chasin' White wimmen. Most Black wimmen are either too fat or too Ghetto for me.


----------



## reconmark

Asclepias said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So....are you one of those folks that think race should stick to race or is it ok (in your opinion) for mixing of the races?
> 
> Thought I'd ask cuz I was chatting with my friend  and she said she gets more flack from blacks than she does whites when they are out to dinner or going to a movie (she is white..he is black). Personally, I think it's pretty sad that folks see skin color instead of two people who love each other. And....mixed babies are gorgeous!
> 
> This question pertains to black with white, asian with black or white, hispanic with black or white or asian and all vice versa.
> 
> Your opinions are...........?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for this thread...you will notice those that have attempted to derail it.
> Speaks volumes...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That section where the ladies were talking about Black guys must have gotten to them.
Click to expand...


He was envious of their experiences...


----------



## reconmark

Mad Scientist said:


> I don't blame Black guys chasin' White wimmen. Most Black wimmen are either too fat or too Ghetto for me.




Or simply too much woman for you....


----------



## Asclepias

Mad Scientist said:


> I don't blame Black guys chasin' White wimmen. Most Black wimmen are either too fat or too Ghetto for me.



You got it mixed up. They chase each other. Sorry you are not included.


----------



## Asclepias

reconmark said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame Black guys chasin' White wimmen. Most Black wimmen are either too fat or too Ghetto for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or simply too much woman for you....
Click to expand...


Obviously a Black woman wouldnt give him the time of day.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame Black guys chasin' White wimmen. Most Black wimmen are either too fat or too Ghetto for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got it mixed up. They chase each other. Sorry you are not included.
Click to expand...

Rachel Jeantel could never catch anyone but Trayvon.

Ewww!


----------



## Gracie

Are not all races the HUMAN race? The only differences are skin color and maybe some minor physical characteristics...i.e. more slanted yes of asians vs the round eyes of caucasians....blonde haired scandanavians vs dark swarthy middle easterners, etc etc etc. Still, regardless of those physical differences...are we still not all the same?


----------



## Gracie

Enough of the derailing please. Discuss the post, not the poster.


----------



## Meathead

Gracie said:


> Are not all races the HUMAN race? The only differences are skin color and maybe some minor physical characteristics...i.e. more slanted yes of asians vs the round eyes of caucasians....blonde haired scandanavians vs dark swarthy middle easterners, etc etc etc. Still, regardless of those physical differences...are we still not all the same?


Silly preface in light of the question. How can we be the same if we have differences?

I understand your touchy-feely need, but it's still stupid.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not all races the HUMAN race? The only differences are skin color and maybe some minor physical characteristics...i.e. more slanted yes of asians vs the round eyes of caucasians....blonde haired scandanavians vs dark swarthy middle easterners, etc etc etc. Still, regardless of those physical differences...are we still not all the same?
> 
> 
> 
> Silly preface in light of the question. *How can we be the same if we have differences?*
> 
> I understand your touchy-feely need, but it's still stupid.
Click to expand...


Because we are all individuals. You cant be that stupid can you?


----------



## Gracie

Meathead said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not all races the HUMAN race? The only differences are skin color and maybe some minor physical characteristics...i.e. more slanted yes of asians vs the round eyes of caucasians....blonde haired scandanavians vs dark swarthy middle easterners, etc etc etc. Still, regardless of those physical differences...are we still not all the same?
> 
> 
> 
> Silly preface in light of the question. How can we be the same if we have differences?
> 
> I understand your touchy-feely need, but it's still stupid.
Click to expand...



How is it stupid? Are you married? What is the profile on your wife? Most are mixed with something else, right? There is no true division of race, is there? Are you blonde, and she is brunette? Your hair straight and her maybe has some curl? You have brown eyes, hers are green?


----------



## Gracie

"I love you. Will you marry me?"

"I love you too. But I need a genetic test done on you so I know exactly what makes you who you are before I decide to give you children, dear. You may look like my race...but ya never know".


----------



## Meathead

Gracie said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not all races the HUMAN race? The only differences are skin color and maybe some minor physical characteristics...i.e. more slanted yes of asians vs the round eyes of caucasians....blonde haired scandanavians vs dark swarthy middle easterners, etc etc etc. Still, regardless of those physical differences...are we still not all the same?
> 
> 
> 
> Silly preface in light of the question. How can we be the same if we have differences?
> 
> I understand your touchy-feely need, but it's still stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How is it stupid? Are you married? What is the profile on your wife? Most are mixed with something else, right? There is no true division of race, is there? Are you blonde, and she is brunette? Your hair straight and her maybe has some curl? You have brown eyes, hers are green?
Click to expand...

No one's cloned a human as far as I know. Now you have a string of stupid questions.

WTF are you talking about?


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly preface in light of the question. How can we be the same if we have differences?
> 
> I understand your touchy-feely need, but it's still stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it stupid? Are you married? What is the profile on your wife? Most are mixed with something else, right? There is no true division of race, is there? Are you blonde, and she is brunette? Your hair straight and her maybe has some curl? You have brown eyes, hers are green?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one's cloned a human as far as I know. Now you have a string of stupid questions.
> 
> WTF are you talking about?
Click to expand...


WTF are *you* talking about?  That was a dumbass question you asked about differences.


----------



## Gracie

Meathead said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly preface in light of the question. How can we be the same if we have differences?
> 
> I understand your touchy-feely need, but it's still stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it stupid? Are you married? What is the profile on your wife? Most are mixed with something else, right? There is no true division of race, is there? Are you blonde, and she is brunette? Your hair straight and her maybe has some curl? You have brown eyes, hers are green?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one's cloned a human as far as I know. Now you have a string of stupid questions.
> 
> WTF are you talking about?
Click to expand...



I asked a simple question in the OP. Is it beyond you to understand it?
Obviously you have a problem with interracial marriages/relationships. So my question to you, after you made an ass of yourself, was to ask HOW DO YOU KNOW your spouse is "pure" in whatever race you are? How do you know of your own "purity"? Pure means:



> pure
> pyo&#861;or/Submit
> adjective
> not mixed or adulterated with any other substance or material.
> "cars can run on pure alcohol"
> synonyms:	unadulterated, uncontaminated, unmixed, undiluted, unalloyed, unblended; More
> antonyms:	adulterated
> without any extraneous and unnecessary elements.
> "the romantic notion of pure art devoid of social responsibility"
> free of any contamination.
> "the pure, clear waters of Montana"
> synonyms:	clean, clear, fresh, sparkling, unpolluted, uncontaminated, untainted;



So...what if your great great greats and her great great greats were interracial and had kids..which would be you and her...and then you had children. You can't say you are pure any more than anyone else can. So....does this mean the DIFFERENCES must be obviously physical to you?


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is it stupid? Are you married? What is the profile on your wife? Most are mixed with something else, right? There is no true division of race, is there? Are you blonde, and she is brunette? Your hair straight and her maybe has some curl? You have brown eyes, hers are green?
> 
> 
> 
> No one's cloned a human as far as I know. Now you have a string of stupid questions.
> 
> WTF are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are *you* talking about?  That was a dumbass question you asked about differences.
Click to expand...

Settle down Asc. Weak attempts at comebacks are pretty futile when you've been eviscerated on so many threads.

For once have some pride!


----------



## Gracie

You do not condone interracial relationships. Ok. So that means if they are obviously different to you....i.e. skin tone, eye shape, etc....then it's a no no. But my question is...if they have no viewable traits different from you then you consider them part of YOUR race? Really?

In short....you have wishful thinking and judge according to what your eyes see. Right? Have you ever thought about what makes you, you? And where you came from? And all those people who contributed to your very existence and where THEY came from or what race? Prolly not. You just go by what yer eyes say.


----------



## reconmark

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame Black guys chasin' White wimmen. Most Black wimmen are either too fat or too Ghetto for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got it mixed up. They chase each other. Sorry you are not included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rachel Jeantel could never catch anyone but Trayvon.
> 
> Ewww!
Click to expand...







Your World.






The Real World.  





She loves the "taste" of chocolate.


----------



## reconmark

Gracie said:


> "I love you. Will you marry me?"
> 
> "I love you too. But I need a genetic test done on you so I know exactly what makes you who you are before I decide to give you children, dear. You may look like my race...but ya never know".



Why are you dashing the dreams of idiots with logic???


----------



## Gracie

And to remind everyone..this is not a race bait thread. This is to understand what makes some folks think about race, the whys and wherefores of not mixing or mixing, etc etc etc.


----------



## reconmark

gracie said:


> enough of the derailing please. Discuss the post, not the poster.



ok


----------



## Gracie

reconmark said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I love you. Will you marry me?"
> 
> "I love you too. But I need a genetic test done on you so I know exactly what makes you who you are before I decide to give you children, dear. You may look like my race...but ya never know".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you dashing the dreams of idiots with logic???
Click to expand...



 Cuz I can.


----------



## Meathead

Can I sass rent boys?


----------



## Gracie

So...kinda got you gobsmacked with the questions? Seems to me that if you have such an issue with visual differences and what races should be together..or not...you would be able to explain your stance in a way that it makes sense. Or not. It must be the latter, because there is no sense to it, is there?


----------



## Unkotare

This thread feels like more than a few people begging for someone to be pissed at.


----------



## Gracie

Unkotare said:


> This thread feels like more than a few people begging for someone to be pissed at.



Kinda sad, too.


----------



## Rikurzhen

ABikerSailor said:


> So..................how do you feel about eugenics?



Eugenics is freaking terrific. When you choose not to date and marry a woman suffering from Down's Syndrome, you're being a eugenicist. When you choose not to marry a woman who is 300 lbs then you're being a eugenicist. When you choose not to marry a woman who tells you that she has herpes, then you're being a eugenicist. When you choose not to marry a woman who has a vicious temper, then you're being a eugenicist. When you choose not to marry a woman who has an obnoxious laugh, then you're being a eugenicist.

Burn, dirty eugenicist, burn. You need to marry a random woman and not apply any judgment to her. How dare you judge women.



Gracie said:


> Are not all races the HUMAN race?



No. National Geographic explains this to you:

When our ancestors first migrated out of Africa around 60,000 years ago, they were not alone. At that time, at least two other species of hominid cousins walked the Eurasian landmassNeanderthals and Denisovans. As our modern human ancestors migrated through Eurasia, they encountered the Neanderthals and interbred. Because of this, a small amount of Neanderthal DNA was introduced into the modern human gene pool.

Everyone living outside of Africa today has a small amount of Neanderthal in them, carried as a living relic of these ancient encounters.* A team of scientists comparing the full genomes of the two species concluded that most Europeans and Asians have between 1 to 4 percent Neanderthal DNA. Indigenous sub-Saharan Africans have no Neanderthal DNA *because their ancestors did not migrate through Eurasia.​


----------



## Asclepias

Rikurzhen said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> So..................how do you feel about eugenics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugenics is freaking terrific. When you choose not to date and marry a woman suffering from Down's Syndrome, you're being a eugenicist. When you choose not to marry a woman who is 300 lbs then you're being a eugenicist. When you choose not to marry a woman who tells you that she has herpes, then you're being a eugenicist. When you choose not to marry a woman who has a vicious temper, then you're being a eugenicist. When you choose not to marry a woman who has an obnoxious laugh, then you're being a eugenicist.
> 
> Burn, dirty eugenicist, burn. You need to marry a random woman and not apply any judgment to her. How dare you judge women.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not all races the HUMAN race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. National Geographic explains this to you:
> 
> When our ancestors first migrated out of Africa around 60,000 years ago, they were not alone. At that time, at least two other species of hominid cousins walked the Eurasian landmassNeanderthals and Denisovans. As our modern human ancestors migrated through Eurasia, they encountered the Neanderthals and interbred. Because of this, a small amount of Neanderthal DNA was introduced into the modern human gene pool.
> 
> Everyone living outside of Africa today has a small amount of Neanderthal in them, carried as a living relic of these ancient encounters.* A team of scientists comparing the full genomes of the two species concluded that most Europeans and Asians have between 1 to 4 percent Neanderthal DNA. Indigenous sub-Saharan Africans have no Neanderthal DNA *because their ancestors did not migrate through Eurasia.​
Click to expand...



I have yet to meet someone that is pure neanderthal or denisovan. When that day comes then I will decide if I want to race mix.  BTW the Khoisan have neanderthal DNA as well. Thought you might want to know that before you continued making an ass of yourself.


----------



## MikeK

Gracie said:


> My friend said the women are the worse. Black women. She said they roll their eyes a lot, or flat out are rude and ask him in front of her why he doesn't want chocolate instead of a pasty snail. (She is blonde and scandanavian...so very pale).


I'm recalling an incident in a Brooklyn subway station in which four Black girls attacked a mixed couple (White girl/Black man).  It started with insulting comments and ended with both the man and woman being slashed and stabbed.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Asclepias said:


> BTW the Khoisan have neanderthal DNA as well. Thought you might want to know that before you continued making an ass of yourself.



Some Khoisan's mated with Arab or other travelers 3,000 years ago. What they have is neanderthal DNA which hitchhiked on Arab DNA. 

The point is that Africans are true homo sapiens and everyone else is a hybrid, so it's utterly false to claim that we're all the same under the skin.


----------



## Asclepias

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW the Khoisan have neanderthal DNA as well. Thought you might want to know that before you continued making an ass of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Khoisan's mated with Arab or other travelers 3,000 years ago. What they have is neanderthal DNA which hitchhiked on Arab DNA.
> 
> The point is that Africans are true homo sapiens and everyone else is a hybrid, so it's utterly false to claim that we're all the same under the skin.
Click to expand...



Your argument is a logical failure. You are not the same as anyone under the skin unless you have an identical twin. 1-4% of Neanderthal DNA doesn't make you a hybrid dumb ass.


----------



## Zmrzlina

I've dated outside my race more often than not.


----------



## MikeK

Over the years I've observed substantially more White women in the company of Black men than the reverse.  In fact it is relatively rare to see a White man accompanying a Black woman.  This obvious disparity calls to mind implicit suggestions found in common literature wherein ideally attractive women are referred to as _"fair" maidens_ while ideally attractive men are described as _tall, "dark," and handsome._

Comments are invited.


----------



## Asclepias

MikeK said:


> Over the years I've observed substantially more White women in the company of Black men than the reverse.  In fact it is relatively rare to see a White man accompanying a Black woman.  This obvious disparity calls to mind implicit suggestions found in common literature wherein ideally attractive women are referred to as _"fair" maidens"_ while ideally attractive men are described as _tall, "dark," and handsome."_
> 
> Comments are invited.



I doubt that's even close to being he main reason as no one says that stuff anymore. If you are talking about socialization by itself I would agree it could play a hand.  However, that would open up a Pandora's box people would not want to admit to.


----------



## Indofred

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW the Khoisan have neanderthal DNA as well. Thought you might want to know that before you continued making an ass of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Khoisan's mated with Arab or other travelers 3,000 years ago. What they have is neanderthal DNA which hitchhiked on Arab DNA.
> 
> The point is that Africans are true homo sapiens and everyone else is a hybrid, so it's utterly false to claim that we're all the same under the skin.
Click to expand...


DNA is different between the races, racial traits make this clear.
However, why that should make a difference, I do not know.
What's next, no mixed marriages with different hair colours, heights or people that can curl their tongue and not?

Men and women have different DNA, perhaps we should all go for same sex marriages.


----------



## Rikurzhen

MikeK said:


> Over the years I've observed substantially more White women in the company of Black men than the reverse.  In fact it is relatively rare to see a White man accompanying a Black woman.  This obvious disparity calls to mind implicit suggestions found in common literature wherein ideally attractive women are referred to as _"fair" maidens"_ while ideally attractive men are described as _tall, "dark," and handsome."_
> 
> Comments are invited.



The more parsimonious explanation is that race overlaps with sex appeal.

Men find feminine women attractive. There exists a hierarchy of femininity with Asian women at the top and black women at the bottom. The reverse order for men. Black men are most masculine to women and Asian men the least.

This explanation works very well to explain the rank ordering of interracial couples. Asian women have the highest rate of marrying outside of race and black women the least. Black men the highest rate and Asian men the least.

Black women and Asian men are the ones most often left standing in the game of interracial dating Musical Chairs. They are also the two groups who most complain about people engaged in interracial dating. Black women don't like white women stealing black men and Asian men don't like white men stealing Asian women.


----------



## Gracie

Rikurzhen said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the years I've observed substantially more White women in the company of Black men than the reverse.  In fact it is relatively rare to see a White man accompanying a Black woman.  This obvious disparity calls to mind implicit suggestions found in common literature wherein ideally attractive women are referred to as _"fair" maidens"_ while ideally attractive men are described as _tall, "dark," and handsome."_
> 
> Comments are invited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more parsimonious explanation is that race overlaps with sex appeal.
> 
> Men find feminine women attractive. There exists a hierarchy of femininity with Asian women at the top and black women at the bottom. The reverse order for men. Black men are most masculine to women and Asian men the least.
> 
> This explanation works very well to explain the rank ordering of interracial couples. Asian women have the highest rate of marrying outside of race and black women the least. Black men the highest rate and Asian men the least.
> 
> Black women and Asian men are the ones most often left standing in the game of interracial dating Musical Chairs. They are also the two groups who most complain about people engaged in interracial dating. Black women don't like white women stealing black men and Asian men don't like white men stealing Asian women.
Click to expand...


No links to back that up? Still....it does smack of being pretty much what I think too.


----------



## Mr Natural

Mutts are almost always smarter and healthier than pure breeds.


Same with humans.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Gracie said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the years I've observed substantially more White women in the company of Black men than the reverse.  In fact it is relatively rare to see a White man accompanying a Black woman.  This obvious disparity calls to mind implicit suggestions found in common literature wherein ideally attractive women are referred to as _"fair" maidens"_ while ideally attractive men are described as _tall, "dark," and handsome."_
> 
> Comments are invited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more parsimonious explanation is that race overlaps with sex appeal.
> 
> Men find feminine women attractive. There exists a hierarchy of femininity with Asian women at the top and black women at the bottom. The reverse order for men. Black men are most masculine to women and Asian men the least.
> 
> This explanation works very well to explain the rank ordering of interracial couples. Asian women have the highest rate of marrying outside of race and black women the least. Black men the highest rate and Asian men the least.
> 
> Black women and Asian men are the ones most often left standing in the game of interracial dating Musical Chairs. They are also the two groups who most complain about people engaged in interracial dating. Black women don't like white women stealing black men and Asian men don't like white men stealing Asian women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No links to back that up? Still....it does smack of being pretty much what I think too.
Click to expand...


This chart illustrates the sex disparity with respect to out-marriage.  Notice the Black and Asian out-marriage rates. Just as I noted and what you observed.







Here we get into more details. White women who marry black men tend to be not so well educated and of lower economic class. White women who marry Asian men tend to be better educated than their peers who marry white men. The White man and Asian woman education demographic is almost certainly skewed by the presence of foreign brides. I don't recall ever seeing any reference to American white women seeking Asian grooms from Asia.


----------



## MikeK

Rikurzhen said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the years I've observed substantially more White women in the company of Black men than the reverse.  In fact it is relatively rare to see a White man accompanying a Black woman.  This obvious disparity calls to mind implicit suggestions found in common literature wherein ideally attractive women are referred to as _"fair" maidens"_ while ideally attractive men are described as _tall, "dark," and handsome."_
> 
> Comments are invited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more parsimonious explanation is that race overlaps with sex appeal.
> 
> Men find feminine women attractive. There exists a hierarchy of femininity with Asian women at the top and black women at the bottom. The reverse order for men. Black men are most masculine to women and Asian men the least.
> 
> This explanation works very well to explain the rank ordering of interracial couples. Asian women have the highest rate of marrying outside of race and black women the least. Black men the highest rate and Asian men the least.
> 
> Black women and Asian men are the ones most often left standing in the game of interracial dating Musical Chairs. They are also the two groups who most complain about people engaged in interracial dating. Black women don't like white women stealing black men and Asian men don't like white men stealing Asian women.
Click to expand...

I think you're probably right.  I say _probably_ because I don't know if I've ever seen an Asian man or woman involved outside their race.  If I have it's been too infrequent to inhabit my memory.  

When I was stationed in Japan and Okinawa in the mid-1950s the only contact the vast majority of GIs had with Japanese women were with prostitutes -- who were generally shunned by Japanese men.   I know there were romances, even marriages, between American GIs and ordinary (non-prostitute) Japanese women but I never saw it and it was extremely rare.  What I do know is the Japanese men would regard such women with absolute contempt and I recall hearing about one situation in which a Japanese woman was murdered by her brother for becoming romantically involved with a Marine.  

Asians are generally exclusive and rarely interact closely with other racial categories.


----------



## Gracie

> Asians are generally exclusive and rarely interact closely with other racial categories.



And since they are very much related...native americans are like their asian cousins. VERY rare for them (full bloods) to marry outside the tribe/nation.


----------



## S.J.

Mr Clean said:


> Mutts are almost always smarter and healthier than pure breeds.
> 
> 
> Same with humans.


Bullshit.  Explain the Asians.


----------



## Swagger

Gracie said:


> Asians are generally exclusive and rarely interact closely with other racial categories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since they are very much related...native americans are like their asian cousins. VERY rare for them (full bloods) to marry outside the tribe/nation.
Click to expand...


Do you think that wanting their offspring to be "full bloods" Asians (Oriental and Sub-Continental) and Native Americans are racist? Because you know damn well that whenever a White person directly expresses the same desire they're almost always branded as a racist.

Furthermore, would you say that Jews are racist, seeing as they outwardly prefer to keep marriage within the faith/Tribe, thus you never see any Jewish "muts"? The same applies to Arabs, and Indians.

Shit, when you think about it, most of the world is incredibly (and overtly) racist. Seriously, you should see how Blacks are portrayed on Arabic TV stations. Makes pre-Civil Rights America tame by comparison.


----------



## ABikerSailor

S.J. said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mutts are almost always smarter and healthier than pure breeds.
> 
> 
> Same with humans.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  Explain the Asians.
Click to expand...


Interesting that you should say that Asians are less than Mutts.  Wanna tell your side of the story S.J.?

Asians are generally better at critical thinking than most of the Western World.

But then again....................I guess that's because they don't watch reality tv.

Me?  I watch news and whatever can teach me something.  That's why I like Discovery, the History Channel and whatever else can teach me something, even if it is just the news.

But then again, I actually like being informed about the world I live in.  Most people don't.


----------



## Swagger

The only thing the History Channel will ever teach you, ABS, is that the Nazis were bad, which, given who owns it, should come as no surprise. Any other period or events they cover outside of WWII usually falls woefully short in terms of historical accuracy.


----------



## westwall

Gracie said:


> So....are you one of those folks that think race should stick to race or is it ok (in your opinion) for mixing of the races?
> 
> Thought I'd ask cuz I was chatting with my friend  and she said she gets more flack from blacks than she does whites when they are out to dinner or going to a movie (she is white..he is black). Personally, I think it's pretty sad that folks see skin color instead of two people who love each other. And....mixed babies are gorgeous!
> 
> This question pertains to black with white, asian with black or white, hispanic with black or white or asian and all vice versa.
> 
> Your opinions are...........?









I'm white, but my first real girlfriend was black.  Back when it actually was frowned upon.  She was a wonderful girl though and I didn't care what others thought.  One of our best friends is a mixed race family, we could care less.  Once again, they and their kids are wonderful people.


----------



## Unkotare

Rikurzhen said:


> ... it's utterly false to claim that we're all the same under the skin.




There is more genetic diversity within 'racial' groups than between them, so your attempt at justifying your cowardice fails yet again.


----------



## Rotagilla

Unkotare said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... it's utterly false to claim that we're all the same under the skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is more genetic diversity within 'racial' groups than between them, so your attempt at justifying your cowardice fails yet again.
Click to expand...


"Race" is more than just "skin color". Intelligent people know this.


----------



## Unkotare

Pennywise said:


> It's perfectly natural to be attracted to people most similar to oneself.




Start a new thread if you intend to come out of the closet here. Don't troll another thread to death.


----------



## Unkotare

Rikurzhen said:


> take a group of English speakers and the same sized group of Spanish speakers and plunk them down on an island cut off from the rest of humanity. Over time the language on that island will blend into a Spanglish.





That is not necessarily the case at all.


----------



## Unkotare

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> I cannot be racist...




Of course you can.


----------



## Meathead

Unkotare said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> take a group of English speakers and the same sized group of Spanish speakers and plunk them down on an island cut off from the rest of humanity. Over time the language on that island will blend into a Spanglish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not necessarily the case at all.
Click to expand...

He's not far wrong:

Pitkern language - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Unkotare

Gracie said:


> I... They usually stick to their own race anyway. ...





That's ridiculous.


----------



## Unkotare

Meathead said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> take a group of English speakers and the same sized group of Spanish speakers and plunk them down on an island cut off from the rest of humanity. Over time the language on that island will blend into a Spanglish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not necessarily the case at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not far wrong..
Click to expand...




Pretty far wrong. There are too many variables involved for categorical statements like the one in question.


----------



## Unkotare

Rotagilla said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... it's utterly false to claim that we're all the same under the skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is more genetic diversity within 'racial' groups than between them, so your attempt at justifying your cowardice fails yet again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Race" is more than just "skin color". Intelligent people know this.
Click to expand...



Is that what you 'heard'? I doubt you run into any in your circles. The FACT is that there is more genetic diversity within 'racial' groups than between them.


----------



## Warrior102

When I was younger I dated a couple of black women. Heck, I dated women of many nationalities/races during my 23 years in the Navy. My son is currently seeing a pretty black girl now. She's wonderful. Love having her over. I don't have a problem with this at all.


----------



## Rotagilla

Unkotare said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is more genetic diversity within 'racial' groups than between them, so your attempt at justifying your cowardice fails yet again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Race" is more than just "skin color". Intelligent people know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you 'heard'? I doubt you run into any in your circles. The FACT is that there is more genetic diversity within 'racial' groups than between them.
Click to expand...



"Race" is more than just "skin color".

There are physical, mental and biological differences among the races.


----------



## Unkotare

Rotagilla said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Race" is more than just "skin color". Intelligent people know this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you 'heard'? I doubt you run into any in your circles. The FACT is that there is more genetic diversity within 'racial' groups than between them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Race" is more than just "skin color".
> 
> There are physical, mental and biological differences among the races.
Click to expand...



Do you think that if you avoid the FACT I so kindly informed you of it will go away? Doesn't work like that, champ.


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I... They usually stick to their own race anyway. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's ridiculous.
Click to expand...


It is not ridiculous.  With a lot of people who immigrated here from the South American countries, it is most certainly true.  They have their own communities and a lot of them do not like outsiders.  I knew an illegal immigrant from Colombia and she let me on a lot of things that go on in some of the Latino immigrant communities.  She told me that some of them would actually get angry with her because they thought she wasn't making her children speak Spanish enough.  So yes, some of them do practice self segregation.  A lot of them do not trust the "white" people or the authorities.


----------



## Unkotare

ABikerSailor said:


> ...................I guess that's because they don't watch reality tv.
> 
> Me?  I watch news and whatever can teach me something.  That's why I like Discovery, the History Channel and whatever else can teach me something, even if it is just the news.
> 
> But then again, I actually like being informed about the world I live in.  Most people don't.




You are in the most homogeneous relationship of all: you are madly in love with _yourself_.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I... They usually stick to their own race anyway. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not ridiculous.  ...
Click to expand...




It is ridiculous. The quote you referenced was not about Latinos, but since you brought it up...

Asian and Latino people are the most likely to "outmarry" in the United States. 





Your comments about Latino-Americans and the use of English are even more misleading.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Gracie said:


> So....are you one of those folks that think race should stick to race or is it ok (in your opinion) for mixing of the races?
> 
> Thought I'd ask cuz I was chatting with my friend  and she said she gets more flack from blacks than she does whites when they are out to dinner or going to a movie (she is white..he is black). Personally, I think it's pretty sad that folks see skin color instead of two people who love each other. And....mixed babies are gorgeous!
> 
> This question pertains to black with white, asian with black or white, hispanic with black or white or asian and all vice versa.
> 
> Your opinions are...........?



Geneticists and biologists confirm there's only one race, homo sapiens. Differences in skin pigmentation don't equal different races or sub-species. 

Interethnic marriage and procreation only makes the offspring stronger retaining positive genetic traits while submerging weaker ones. All monoethnic breeding results in weaker offspring as seen in Jews, blacks, and royal families where genetic conditions arrise from insufficient genetic variety.


----------



## Asclepias

Rotagilla said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Race" is more than just "skin color". Intelligent people know this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you 'heard'? I doubt you run into any in your circles. The FACT is that there is more genetic diversity within 'racial' groups than between them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Race" is more than just "skin color".
> 
> *There are physical, mental and biological *differences among the races.
Click to expand...


You are a idiot. Everything is physical even thinking.  Physical differences are not confined to people of different colors. You can have physical differences within a  "racial" group. You can find people of the same physical type across the "races".


----------



## Asclepias

Rikurzhen said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more parsimonious explanation is that race overlaps with sex appeal.
> 
> Men find feminine women attractive. There exists a hierarchy of femininity with Asian women at the top and black women at the bottom. The reverse order for men. Black men are most masculine to women and Asian men the least.
> 
> This explanation works very well to explain the rank ordering of interracial couples. Asian women have the highest rate of marrying outside of race and black women the least. Black men the highest rate and Asian men the least.
> 
> Black women and Asian men are the ones most often left standing in the game of interracial dating Musical Chairs. They are also the two groups who most complain about people engaged in interracial dating. Black women don't like white women stealing black men and Asian men don't like white men stealing Asian women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No links to back that up? Still....it does smack of being pretty much what I think too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This chart illustrates the sex disparity with respect to out-marriage.  Notice the Black and Asian out-marriage rates. Just as I noted and what you observed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we get into more details. White women who marry black men tend to be not so well educated and of lower economic class. White women who marry Asian men tend to be better educated than their peers who marry white men. The White man and Asian woman education demographic is almost certainly skewed by the presence of foreign brides. I don't recall ever seeing any reference to American white women seeking Asian grooms from Asia.
Click to expand...



Your focus on marriage is not a good indicator of anything other than marriage stats.  Its too simplistic. People by far get involved in relationships long before getting married and increasingly so.  All of the variables on interracial relationships are too numerous to list.  I see the main factors as being under 2 headings. Instinct and societal influence.

With instinct you have the body responding to pheromones and other chemical stimulus. Simple urges we cant control.

Societal influence is a whole different ball game and in large part the problem with interracial relationships.  What other people think about our choices.


----------



## Spoonman

Gracie said:


> So....are you one of those folks that think race should stick to race or is it ok (in your opinion) for mixing of the races?
> 
> Thought I'd ask cuz I was chatting with my friend  and she said she gets more flack from blacks than she does whites when they are out to dinner or going to a movie (she is white..he is black). Personally, I think it's pretty sad that folks see skin color instead of two people who love each other. And....mixed babies are gorgeous!
> 
> This question pertains to black with white, asian with black or white, hispanic with black or white or asian and all vice versa.
> 
> Your opinions are...........?



i think its personal preference and race shouldn't even be a consideration.  whether its who we date, are friends with, hire.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Unkotare said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is more genetic diversity within 'racial' groups than between them, so your attempt at justifying your cowardice fails yet again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Race" is more than just "skin color". Intelligent people know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you 'heard'? I doubt you run into any in your circles. The FACT is that there is more genetic diversity within 'racial' groups than between them.
Click to expand...


The FACT is that you don't know what you're talking about so you really should think twice about coming off as the expert. Richard Lewontin's finding has been debunked. 

Is it really so hard for you leftists to MAKE SURE that the authoritative crap you vomit out of your mouth is actually, you know, true?

In popular articles that play down the genetical differences among human populations, it is often stated that about 85% of the total genetical variation is due to individual differences within populations and only 15% to differences between populations or ethnic groups. It has therefore been proposed that the division of Homo sapiens into these groups is not justified by the genetic data. This conclusion, due to R.C. Lewontin in 1972, is unwarranted because the argument ignores the fact that most of the information that distinguishes populations is hidden in the correlation structure of the data and not simply in the variation of the individual factors. The underlying logic, which was discussed in the early years of the last century, is here discussed using a simple genetical example. BioEssays 25:798801, 2003. © 2003 Wiley Periodicals, Inc.​


----------



## MikeK

Delta4Embassy said:


> Geneticists and biologists confirm there's only one race, homo sapiens. Differences in skin pigmentation don't equal different races or sub-species.
> 
> Interethnic marriage and procreation only makes the offspring stronger retaining positive genetic traits while submerging weaker ones. All monoethnic breeding results in weaker offspring as seen in Jews, blacks, and royal families where genetic conditions arrise from insufficient genetic variety.


While an element of truth attends your thesis the fact is it refers mainly to inbreeding at the incestuous level.  While there are examples of successful racial *inter*-breeding there also are examples of broadly successful ethnic *in*breeding.  Some outstanding examples are the Scandinavian peoples and certain African tribes, such as the Zulu, Masai, Mandingo, et al.  

What will become of a union between a Negro and a Caucasian will depend entirely on respective genetic lineage rather than on racial disparity.


----------



## Indofred

Rotagilla said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Race" is more than just "skin color". Intelligent people know this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you 'heard'? I doubt you run into any in your circles. The FACT is that there is more genetic diversity within 'racial' groups than between them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Race" is more than just "skin color".
> 
> There are physical, mental and biological differences among the races.
Click to expand...


If that's true, why would it matter?

However, I'd rather like you to explain what these differences are, just so we know.


----------



## Indofred

Oh, bugger it.
You have to be a serious idiot to be racist.

People are people - live with it.


----------



## WinterBorn

It boggles my mind that some people haven't got enough to do, but think who someone befriends or falls in love with is any of their business.

Why does it matter??


----------



## Rikurzhen

WinterBorn said:


> It boggles my mind that some people haven't got enough to do, but think who someone befriends or falls in love with is any of their business.
> 
> Why does it matter??



Because culture and community are the result of the aggregation of individuals. 

Take this down to a smaller scale. Tribes. The way to shape the culture of the tribe is to banish the iconoclast who is causing all sorts of trouble. 

If the tribe is split between two factions, then the tribe actually splits into two different tribes because the alternative of 24/365 cultural warfare within one tribe is awful to endure.


----------



## reconmark

Rikurzhen said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It boggles my mind that some people haven't got enough to do, but think who someone befriends or falls in love with is any of their business.
> 
> Why does it matter??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because culture and community are the result of the aggregation of individuals.
> 
> Take this down to a smaller scale. Tribes. The way to shape the culture of the tribe is to banish the iconoclast who is causing all sorts of trouble.
> 
> If the tribe is split between two factions, then the tribe actually splits into two different tribes because the alternative of 24/365 cultural warfare within one tribe is awful to endure.
Click to expand...


So, in other words we as Americans should kick out all the stupid inbred racists who seek to stick their noses into others business and seek to split this country, causing all kinds of trouble...well, hell, finally we agree on something!!!


----------



## Asclepias

Rikurzhen said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It boggles my mind that some people haven't got enough to do, but think who someone befriends or falls in love with is any of their business.
> 
> Why does it matter??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because culture and community are the result of the aggregation of individuals.
> 
> Take this down to a smaller scale. Tribes. The way to shape the culture of the tribe is to banish the iconoclast who is causing all sorts of trouble.
> 
> If the tribe is split between two factions, then the tribe actually splits into two different tribes because the alternative of 24/365 cultural warfare within one tribe is awful to endure.
Click to expand...


Your philosophy is reminiscent of all failed leaders.  A true leader can keep the tribe together by finding common ground or ostracizing the malcontent until they come around to the remainder of the tribes way of thinking.  If the malcontent is a better or equal leader then nature will dictate the split and there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Rikurzhen

reconmark said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It boggles my mind that some people haven't got enough to do, but think who someone befriends or falls in love with is any of their business.
> 
> Why does it matter??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because culture and community are the result of the aggregation of individuals.
> 
> Take this down to a smaller scale. Tribes. The way to shape the culture of the tribe is to banish the iconoclast who is causing all sorts of trouble.
> 
> If the tribe is split between two factions, then the tribe actually splits into two different tribes because the alternative of 24/365 cultural warfare within one tribe is awful to endure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, in other words we as Americans should kick out all the stupid inbred racists who seek to stick their noses into others business and seek to split this country, causing all kinds of trouble...well, hell, finally we agree on something!!!
Click to expand...


There are a lot worse alternatives than an organized Big Sort to split up the US. The liberals can take one side, they can take the poor people, they can implement their desired communist system, they can open their borders wide and invite everyone to join them. The other, normal people, can be punished by having their own society free of liberals, free of multiculturalism, free of open borders, free of communism. 

The trick is to enforce the separation after the fact though. As we see going on right now, liberals befoul their nest in California and can't stand living in the mess they've created so they hightail it to Colorado and keep voting the same way, bring the same nest befoulment to Colorado that they inflicted upon California.

Once you kick us out of your part of the country, we need to insure that you don't follow us and ask to join us a few years later. You made your multicultural bed, so sleep in it.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Asclepias said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It boggles my mind that some people haven't got enough to do, but think who someone befriends or falls in love with is any of their business.
> 
> Why does it matter??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because culture and community are the result of the aggregation of individuals.
> 
> Take this down to a smaller scale. Tribes. The way to shape the culture of the tribe is to banish the iconoclast who is causing all sorts of trouble.
> 
> If the tribe is split between two factions, then the tribe actually splits into two different tribes because the alternative of 24/365 cultural warfare within one tribe is awful to endure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your philosophy is reminiscent of all failed leaders.  A true leader can keep the tribe together by finding common ground or ostracizing the malcontent until they come around to the remainder of the tribes way of thinking.  If the malcontent is a better or equal leader then nature will dictate the split and there is nothing wrong with that.
Click to expand...


My philosophy mirrors that of a physician conducting triage - making hard decisions which lead to the best outcomes, rather than trying to be the nice guy and ending up killing the patients unnecessarily when futile efforts are expended on too many.


----------



## Asclepias

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because culture and community are the result of the aggregation of individuals.
> 
> Take this down to a smaller scale. Tribes. The way to shape the culture of the tribe is to banish the iconoclast who is causing all sorts of trouble.
> 
> If the tribe is split between two factions, then the tribe actually splits into two different tribes because the alternative of 24/365 cultural warfare within one tribe is awful to endure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your philosophy is reminiscent of all failed leaders.  A true leader can keep the tribe together by finding common ground or ostracizing the malcontent until they come around to the remainder of the tribes way of thinking.  If the malcontent is a better or equal leader then nature will dictate the split and there is nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My philosophy mirrors that of a physician conducting triage - making hard decisions which lead to the best outcomes, rather than trying to be the nice guy and ending up killing the patients unnecessarily when futile efforts are expended on too many.
Click to expand...


You have no where near the intellect of a physician conducting triage. You have brainwashed yourself into believing you actually know what you are talking about.  That's exactly why I used the term "failed leader".  You dont have the capability to see the best outcomes. You allow fear and ignorance guide you instead. It comes out frequently in your postings.


----------



## reconmark

Rikurzhen said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because culture and community are the result of the aggregation of individuals.
> 
> Take this down to a smaller scale. Tribes. The way to shape the culture of the tribe is to banish the iconoclast who is causing all sorts of trouble.
> 
> If the tribe is split between two factions, then the tribe actually splits into two different tribes because the alternative of 24/365 cultural warfare within one tribe is awful to endure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, in other words we as Americans should kick out all the stupid inbred racists who seek to stick their noses into others business and seek to split this country, causing all kinds of trouble...well, hell, finally we agree on something!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are a lot worse alternatives than an organized Big Sort to split up the US. The liberals can take one side, they can take the poor people, they can implement their desired communist system, they can open their borders wide and invite everyone to join them. The other, normal people, can be punished by having their own society free of liberals, free of multiculturalism, free of open borders, free of communism.
> 
> The trick is to enforce the separation after the fact though. As we see going on right now, liberals befoul their nest in California and can't stand living in the mess they've created so they hightail it to Colorado and keep voting the same way, bring the same nest befoulment to Colorado that they inflicted upon California.
> 
> Once you kick us out of your part of the country, we need to insure that you don't follow us and ask to join us a few years later. You made your multicultural bed, so sleep in it.
Click to expand...


AAhhh...so now that your earlier analogy came around to bite you in the ass, you want to move the goal posts???...really predictable on your part.

Now let me explain why you are a loser...have always been a loser...will continue to be a loser.



> *The liberals can take one side, they can take the poor people,*



The largest group of middle class citizens happen to be liberals, they are also the group with the highest percentage of formal education. 
Were they to consolidate and go anywhere, you could forget about your career at jiffy lube.

If by statistical analysis all the White racist decided to consolidate and move anywhere, they would automatically recede decades in terms of intellectual, educational, medical and technological day to day conveniences.

There would be no need for more intelligent and educated folks to follow you into self-induced starvation and poverty, however, because most liberals, moderates and independents aren't as socially irresponsible as you, we will leave foodstuffs and quilts on your borders so that you all don't starve and freeze to death every winter.

The last 40 years of White supremacist have taught society one thing about their ability to be self sufficient.

They resort to bank robbery, armored car robbery, drug sales, organized crime and selling racist knick -knacks to like minded losers.

Our biggest problems will be racist scavengers going through our garbage at night to feed their bastards and attempting to recruit the more intelligent Whites to uplift their medieval
standard of living. 

Sorry, how long does it take for stupid folk to realize they are stupid???
For 200 years folk like you have failed...there's no longer any Jim Crow, codified segregation, rampant lynching or sexual assaults of Black women.

People laugh at your "ghost suits", fake nazi attire and your cheap "doc martin" boots.
The KKK is a club for the lower class to circle jerk and become reminiscent of times they never even lived in.

When a supremacist does step out of line and runs his mouth, it usually resorts in a well deserved ass whipping.


So hit me up and let me know the date of this epic racial awakening...


----------



## ChrisL

reconmark said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It boggles my mind that some people haven't got enough to do, but think who someone befriends or falls in love with is any of their business.
> 
> Why does it matter??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because culture and community are the result of the aggregation of individuals.
> 
> Take this down to a smaller scale. Tribes. The way to shape the culture of the tribe is to banish the iconoclast who is causing all sorts of trouble.
> 
> If the tribe is split between two factions, then the tribe actually splits into two different tribes because the alternative of 24/365 cultural warfare within one tribe is awful to endure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, in other words we as Americans should kick out all the stupid inbred racists who seek to stick their noses into others business and seek to split this country, causing all kinds of trouble...well, hell, finally we agree on something!!!
Click to expand...


Yes exactly.  I don't know why some people think it is their business.  I wouldn't want somebody telling me that I couldn't be with a certain person because of his skin color.  It's hard to imagine that people still think this way.


----------



## ChrisL

reconmark said:


> When a supremacist does step out of line and runs his mouth, it usually resorts in a well deserved ass whipping.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHLOtQvS6MQ&feature=player_detailpage
> 
> So hit me up and let me know the date of this epic racial awakening...



That is an awesome vid.  The white supremacist in the video probably doesn't even know HOW to read.  Lol!


----------



## Unkotare

Rotagilla said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Race" is more than just "skin color". Intelligent people know this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you 'heard'? I doubt you run into any in your circles. *The FACT is that there is more genetic diversity within 'racial' groups than between them*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Race" is more than just "skin color".
> 
> There are physical, mental and biological differences among the races.
Click to expand...




I've informed you twice now. Are you scared of FACTS as well as anyone you perceive as different? Your inferiority complex is well-deserved. You quoted me twice, you can at least try reading it once.


----------



## Unkotare

Rikurzhen said:


> My philosophy mirrors that of a physician conducting triage - ....




Cowardice is not a "philosophy." You seem to have no choice but to let your irrational fears rule your so-called life, but know that most of humanity has left you behind.


----------



## Unkotare

Rikurzhen said:


> There are a lot worse alternatives than an organized Big Sort to split up the US. ...




Not going to happen, loser. And don't pretend you have a "side" at all. There is no "us" for you, just your own weakness. You don't represent any political orientation, you represent a mistake of evolution. Just you, alone. 



Has this discussion really strayed so far from the OP to mental defectives dreaming of dividing up the nation? Wtf?


----------



## Unkotare

WinterBorn said:


> It boggles my mind that some people haven't got enough to do, but think who someone befriends or falls in love with is any of their business.
> 
> Why does it matter??




And why is THAT apparently too perplexing a concept for some to even grasp? You knew a topic like this would attract flies, but this has gotten ridiculous.


----------



## Rotagilla

Unkotare said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you 'heard'? I doubt you run into any in your circles. *The FACT is that there is more genetic diversity within 'racial' groups than between them*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Race" is more than just "skin color".
> 
> There are physical, mental and biological differences among the races.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've informed you twice now. Are you scared of FACTS as well as anyone you perceive as different? Your inferiority complex is well-deserved. You quoted me twice, you can at least try reading it once.
Click to expand...


...yet you can't deny that race exists.

"race" is more than just "skin color".

There are physical, mental and biological differences among the races.


----------



## Rotagilla

reconmark said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, in other words we as Americans should kick out all the stupid inbred racists who seek to stick their noses into others business and seek to split this country, causing all kinds of trouble...well, hell, finally we agree on something!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot worse alternatives than an organized Big Sort to split up the US. The liberals can take one side, they can take the poor people, they can implement their desired communist system, they can open their borders wide and invite everyone to join them. The other, normal people, can be punished by having their own society free of liberals, free of multiculturalism, free of open borders, free of communism.
> 
> The trick is to enforce the separation after the fact though. As we see going on right now, liberals befoul their nest in California and can't stand living in the mess they've created so they hightail it to Colorado and keep voting the same way, bring the same nest befoulment to Colorado that they inflicted upon California.
> 
> Once you kick us out of your part of the country, we need to insure that you don't follow us and ask to join us a few years later. You made your multicultural bed, so sleep in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AAhhh...so now that your earlier analogy came around to bite you in the ass, you want to move the goal posts???...really predictable on your part.
> 
> Now let me explain why you are a loser...have always been a loser...will continue to be a loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The liberals can take one side, they can take the poor people,*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The largest group of middle class citizens happen to be liberals, they are also the group with the highest percentage of formal education.
> Were they to consolidate and go anywhere, you could forget about your career at jiffy lube.
> 
> If by statistical analysis all the White racist decided to consolidate and move anywhere, they would automatically recede decades in terms of intellectual, educational, medical and technological day to day conveniences.
> 
> There would be no need for more intelligent and educated folks to follow you into self-induced starvation and poverty, however, because most liberals, moderates and independents aren't as socially irresponsible as you, we will leave foodstuffs and quilts on your borders so that you all don't starve and freeze to death every winter.
> 
> The last 40 years of White supremacist have taught society one thing about their ability to be self sufficient.
> 
> They resort to bank robbery, armored car robbery, drug sales, organized crime and selling racist knick -knacks to like minded losers.
> 
> Our biggest problems will be racist scavengers going through our garbage at night to feed their bastards and attempting to recruit the more intelligent Whites to uplift their medieval
> standard of living.
> 
> Sorry, how long does it take for stupid folk to realize they are stupid???
> For 200 years folk like you have failed...there's no longer any Jim Crow, codified segregation, rampant lynching or sexual assaults of Black women.
> 
> People laugh at your "ghost suits", fake nazi attire and your cheap "doc martin" boots.
> The KKK is a club for the lower class to circle jerk and become reminiscent of times they never even lived in.
> 
> When a supremacist does step out of line and runs his mouth, it usually resorts in a well deserved ass whipping.
> 
> 
> 
> So hit me up and let me know the date of this epic racial awakening...
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBijwPC7ATg]Blacks Will Lose Race War - YouTube[/ame]

Load up in the truck!


----------



## Indofred

Rotagilla said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Race" is more than just "skin color".
> 
> There are physical, mental and biological differences among the races.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've informed you twice now. Are you scared of FACTS as well as anyone you perceive as different? Your inferiority complex is well-deserved. You quoted me twice, you can at least try reading it once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...yet you can't deny that race exists.
> 
> "race" is more than just "skin color".
> 
> *There are physical, mental and biological differences among the races*.
Click to expand...


So, list the, explain why these are bad things and why mixed race marriages will actual cause some sort of problem.
I'd be especially interested to know about mental and biological differences.
Do non white people have two kidneys, green blood, what?
Mental differences - interesting stuff. Please expand on your point by explaining what they are.


----------



## Unkotare

'Race' exists to the extent that frightened little lambs need it to exist so they have something to hide behind.


----------



## WinterBorn

Rotagilla said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Race" is more than just "skin color".
> 
> There are physical, mental and biological differences among the races.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've informed you twice now. Are you scared of FACTS as well as anyone you perceive as different? Your inferiority complex is well-deserved. You quoted me twice, you can at least try reading it once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...yet you can't deny that race exists.
> 
> "race" is more than just "skin color".
> 
> There are physical, mental and biological differences among the races.
Click to expand...


Yes there are.  And they are very minor differences in skeletal structure or the like.  Certainly not enough to matter in real life.

Now I am sure you can find sources that show these differences.    But can you find reputable sources that show the difference count for anything?


----------



## WinterBorn

Rikurzhen said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It boggles my mind that some people haven't got enough to do, but think who someone befriends or falls in love with is any of their business.
> 
> Why does it matter??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because culture and community are the result of the aggregation of individuals.
> 
> Take this down to a smaller scale. Tribes. The way to shape the culture of the tribe is to banish the iconoclast who is causing all sorts of trouble.
> 
> If the tribe is split between two factions, then the tribe actually splits into two different tribes because the alternative of 24/365 cultural warfare within one tribe is awful to endure.
Click to expand...


Any group that wants to split off and form their own group, simply because of interracial relationship is welcome to go.  They are obviously too ignorant to be worth expending energy trying to keep. 

If we cater to whining of the lowest in our society we will never accomplish much.


----------



## reconmark

Rotagilla said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot worse alternatives than an organized Big Sort to split up the US. The liberals can take one side, they can take the poor people, they can implement their desired communist system, they can open their borders wide and invite everyone to join them. The other, normal people, can be punished by having their own society free of liberals, free of multiculturalism, free of open borders, free of communism.
> 
> The trick is to enforce the separation after the fact though. As we see going on right now, liberals befoul their nest in California and can't stand living in the mess they've created so they hightail it to Colorado and keep voting the same way, bring the same nest befoulment to Colorado that they inflicted upon California.
> 
> Once you kick us out of your part of the country, we need to insure that you don't follow us and ask to join us a few years later. You made your multicultural bed, so sleep in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAhhh...so now that your earlier analogy came around to bite you in the ass, you want to move the goal posts???...really predictable on your part.
> 
> Now let me explain why you are a loser...have always been a loser...will continue to be a loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The liberals can take one side, they can take the poor people,*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The largest group of middle class citizens happen to be liberals, they are also the group with the highest percentage of formal education.
> Were they to consolidate and go anywhere, you could forget about your career at jiffy lube.
> 
> If by statistical analysis all the White racist decided to consolidate and move anywhere, they would automatically recede decades in terms of intellectual, educational, medical and technological day to day conveniences.
> 
> There would be no need for more intelligent and educated folks to follow you into self-induced starvation and poverty, however, because most liberals, moderates and independents aren't as socially irresponsible as you, we will leave foodstuffs and quilts on your borders so that you all don't starve and freeze to death every winter.
> 
> The last 40 years of White supremacist have taught society one thing about their ability to be self sufficient.
> 
> They resort to bank robbery, armored car robbery, drug sales, organized crime and selling racist knick -knacks to like minded losers.
> 
> Our biggest problems will be racist scavengers going through our garbage at night to feed their bastards and attempting to recruit the more intelligent Whites to uplift their medieval
> standard of living.
> 
> Sorry, how long does it take for stupid folk to realize they are stupid???
> For 200 years folk like you have failed...there's no longer any Jim Crow, codified segregation, rampant lynching or sexual assaults of Black women.
> 
> People laugh at your "ghost suits", fake nazi attire and your cheap "doc martin" boots.
> The KKK is a club for the lower class to circle jerk and become reminiscent of times they never even lived in.
> 
> When a supremacist does step out of line and runs his mouth, it usually resorts in a well deserved ass whipping.
> 
> 
> 
> So hit me up and let me know the date of this epic racial awakening...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBijwPC7ATg]Blacks Will Lose Race War - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Load up in the truck!
Click to expand...


Yes, this is "proof" in your mind...  

Again, when is this great racial awakening going to take place???
What tree stump can I leave the bastards food scraps and blankets on???


----------



## Rikurzhen

WinterBorn said:


> Yes there are.  And they are very minor differences in skeletal structure or the like.  Certainly not enough to matter in real life.
> 
> Now I am sure you can find sources that show these differences.    But can you find reputable sources that show the difference count for anything?



Compared to white Americans, blacks have:


lower marriage rates and higher divorce rates;

    more unwed motherhood and  fatherless children;

    children with lower high school and college graduation rates and more school discipline problems;

    lower credit ratings,

    commission of much more violent crime than Euros,

    higher rates of obesity, HIV, and STDs;

    lower performance on grade school testing, the  SAT, the ACT, medical school exams (MCAT), law school exams (LSAT), the bar exam, police and fire exams, the military entrance exam, and teachers' exams.

The consequences of this are felt all throughout society. This miserable recession/depression stems from the fact that do-gooder politicians corrupted the banking system be creating incentives/mandates for banks to lend to uncreditworthy customers in order to boost black and Hispanic home ownership rates. Government tried to address black dysfunction and that almost collapsed the whole economy.

Schools have turned to shit because Job #1 is no longer to educate each child to their maximum potential, the primary mission now is to close the achievement gap. That's impossible to do, so all sorts of degraded standards are put in place in order to make it look like "we're all the same."

Liberals are screaming about gun control because they can't scream about black violence.

The single best predictor for homicide in a neighborhood or city is proportion of black population. That beats, by a long shot, the concentration of guns or wealth inequality.







Liberals have to pretend that they're worried about gun violence. That the duck hunter or the country farmer are dangerous to everyone. Liberals tend to cluster into big cities and also living in the urban environment are a lot of blacks. It's the blacks who are the danger to urban liberals, not gun owners, but liberals can't say that, so they direct their ire at a broad group in order to vent. 

The list goes on and on. The consequences for society are very costly. Crime, family life, dysfunction, lack of educational progress, corrupted hiring and promotion standards, abandonment of merit in the workplace replaced with racial quotas, . . . . these are all REAL dynamics, they all have REAL costs and they all have REAL corrupting influences on the ideals which work as the cement that holds a society together. The mission of public schooling has to be corrupted, the mortgage market and creditworthiness have to be corrupted, merit has to be corrupted.


----------



## Asclepias

Rikurzhen said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there are.  And they are very minor differences in skeletal structure or the like.  Certainly not enough to matter in real life.
> 
> Now I am sure you can find sources that show these differences.    But can you find reputable sources that show the difference count for anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to white Americans, blacks have:
> 
> 
> lower marriage rates and higher divorce rates;
> 
> more unwed motherhood and  fatherless children;
> 
> children with lower high school and college graduation rates and more school discipline problems;
> 
> lower credit ratings,
> 
> commission of much more violent crime than Euros,
> 
> higher rates of obesity, HIV, and STDs;
> 
> lower performance on grade school testing, the  SAT, the ACT, medical school exams (MCAT), law school exams (LSAT), the bar exam, police and fire exams, the military entrance exam, and teachers' exams.
> 
> The consequences of this are felt all throughout society. This miserable recession/depression stems from the fact that do-gooder politicians corrupted the banking system be creating incentives/mandates for banks to lend to uncreditworthy customers in order to boost black and Hispanic home ownership rates. Government tried to address black dysfunction and that almost collapsed the whole economy.
> 
> Schools have turned to shit because Job #1 is no longer to educate each child to their maximum potential, the primary mission now is to close the achievement gap. That's impossible to do, so all sorts of degraded standards are put in place in order to make it look like "we're all the same."
> 
> Liberals are screaming about gun control because they can't scream about black violence.
> 
> The single best predictor for homicide in a neighborhood or city is proportion of black population. That beats, by a long shot, the concentration of guns or wealth inequality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals have to pretend that they're worried about gun violence. That the duck hunter or the country farmer are dangerous to everyone. Liberals tend to cluster into big cities and also living in the urban environment are a lot of blacks. It's the blacks who are the danger to urban liberals, not gun owners, but liberals can't say that, so they direct their ire at a broad group in order to vent.
> 
> The list goes on and on. The consequences for society are very costly. Crime, family life, dysfunction, lack of educational progress, corrupted hiring and promotion standards, abandonment of merit in the workplace replaced with racial quotas, . . . . these are all REAL dynamics, they all have REAL costs and they all have REAL corrupting influences on the ideals which work as the cement that holds a society together. The mission of public schooling has to be corrupted, the mortgage market and creditworthiness have to be corrupted, merit has to be corrupted.
Click to expand...


You did all the hard work and typing for nothing.  Now prove to the board how any of that has to do with genetics and not the result of a social caste system.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Asclepias said:


> You did all the hard work and typing for nothing.  Now prove to the board how any of that has to do with genetics and not the result of a social caste system.



The go-to explanation is that social class is responsible. Well, it sure isn't parental income which is causing the problem for we see the children of rich black parents can't outperform the children of poor white parents.







And it sure isn't about parental education. The black children of couples with graduate degrees are outperformed by the white and Asian children raised in homes where the parents have only a HS diploma.


----------



## Asclepias

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did all the hard work and typing for nothing.  Now prove to the board how any of that has to do with genetics and not the result of a social caste system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The go-to explanation is that social class is responsible. Well, it sure isn't parental income which is causing the problem for we see the children of rich black parents can't outperform the children of poor white parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it sure isn't about parental education. The black children of couples with graduate degrees are outperformed by the white and Asian children raised in homes where the parents have only a HS diploma.
Click to expand...


Like most cretins you lack the ability to think beyond what is presented to you and form and intelligent thought.  Thats how statistics are used to fool the gullible people such as yourself.  Show me on the graph where it displays the length of time these Blacks have been in the upper class.  I can tell you from experience if it is 2 or more generations they will soundly outperform white children with families that are in the same time frame.  Next show me on the graph where these kids may faced discrimination and other events that affected their motivation to do well or pay attention in class.  You have to ask more questions so you can come to intelligent well informed conclusions.  You simply have to do better and not let people lead you around by the nose by showing you a spreadsheet.  The more information you have the closer you will get to the truth. By the way do you have a link to the page you got those graphs from?  

Last question. How did you link this to genetics?  Just curious.  Because people from Africa outperform everyone in the US and England when it comes to scholastic achievement.  Are you saying the reason for the low scores is because AFrican Americans have too much white DNA in them?



> According to U.S. Census Bureau data, in an analysis performed by the Journal of Blacks in Higher Education, African immigrants here were more likely to be college educated than any other immigrant group.  Not only that, but *African immigrants are also more highly educated than any other native-born ethnic group including white Americans.  (Gasp) The 48.9% of all African immigrants that have earned a college degree is slightly higher than the percentage of degreed Asian immigrants, twice the rate of native-born whites, and four times the rate of native-born African Americans*.



If thats not it how do you explain the Black Mensa members?


----------



## WinterBorn

Rikurzhen said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there are.  And they are very minor differences in skeletal structure or the like.  Certainly not enough to matter in real life.
> 
> Now I am sure you can find sources that show these differences.    But can you find reputable sources that show the difference count for anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to white Americans, blacks have:
> 
> 
> lower marriage rates and higher divorce rates;
> 
> more unwed motherhood and  fatherless children;
> 
> children with lower high school and college graduation rates and more school discipline problems;
> 
> lower credit ratings,
> 
> commission of much more violent crime than Euros,
> 
> higher rates of obesity, HIV, and STDs;
> 
> lower performance on grade school testing, the  SAT, the ACT, medical school exams (MCAT), law school exams (LSAT), the bar exam, police and fire exams, the military entrance exam, and teachers' exams.
> 
> The consequences of this are felt all throughout society. This miserable recession/depression stems from the fact that do-gooder politicians corrupted the banking system be creating incentives/mandates for banks to lend to uncreditworthy customers in order to boost black and Hispanic home ownership rates. Government tried to address black dysfunction and that almost collapsed the whole economy.
> 
> Schools have turned to shit because Job #1 is no longer to educate each child to their maximum potential, the primary mission now is to close the achievement gap. That's impossible to do, so all sorts of degraded standards are put in place in order to make it look like "we're all the same."
> 
> Liberals are screaming about gun control because they can't scream about black violence.
> 
> The single best predictor for homicide in a neighborhood or city is proportion of black population. That beats, by a long shot, the concentration of guns or wealth inequality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals have to pretend that they're worried about gun violence. That the duck hunter or the country farmer are dangerous to everyone. Liberals tend to cluster into big cities and also living in the urban environment are a lot of blacks. It's the blacks who are the danger to urban liberals, not gun owners, but liberals can't say that, so they direct their ire at a broad group in order to vent.
> 
> The list goes on and on. The consequences for society are very costly. Crime, family life, dysfunction, lack of educational progress, corrupted hiring and promotion standards, abandonment of merit in the workplace replaced with racial quotas, . . . . these are all REAL dynamics, they all have REAL costs and they all have REAL corrupting influences on the ideals which work as the cement that holds a society together. The mission of public schooling has to be corrupted, the mortgage market and creditworthiness have to be corrupted, merit has to be corrupted.
Click to expand...


The post to which I replied had stated "There are physical, mental and biological differences among the races.".    That was (and I thought it obvious) what I was asking for.  Actual physical, mental, and biological differences between the races that amount to something.

What you copied and pasted was all about sociological differences.

And since those differences are based on averages, and not every black person, they are addressable and fixable.

I am asking for scientific facts, not socialogical nonsense.

All of the things you listed are, for the most part, based on personal choices.  And whites make the same personal choices.

Teach your sons and daughters to make good choices and expect the same from their partners.  Problem solved.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Asclepias said:


> By the way do you have a link to the page you got those graphs from?



This SAT data is all over the place. The source is the SAT Technical Bulletin. This has been reported for years. Here's a PBS article on the phenomenon (back then $70,000 was the equivalent of today's $200,000):

One of the most disturbing, I think perhaps the most disturbing fact in our whole book is that black students coming from families earning over 70,000 are doing worse on their SATS, on average--it's always on average--than white students from families in the lowest income group. You want to cry hearing that figure. I mean, it's so terrible.​


> Last question. How did you link this to genetics?  Just curious.



You have to be a creationist to believe that evolution stops at the neck. It is logically impossible to posit that every racial group has the identical distribution of intelligence.

Secondly, you can perform a mental experiment and even verify it with social science evidence.

Intelligence = genetics + environment.
Social Outcome = genetics + schooling + intelligence + poverty/wealth + neighborhood + income + parental education + . . . . 

The second one is the most interesting because it is the most wide-ranging. 

Come up with every single damn variable in the environment which you believe causes the social disparity. Throw everything plus the kitchen sink into the pot. All of those variables should, together, and with the addition of genetics, explain 100% of the social disparity.

Now look at individual effects from each variable. Add up those effects. What's left over is explained either by genetics or some mystery variable that you haven't included.

The children of two black physicians are raised by well educated parents, they're raised in an environment of wealth, they're raised in good neighborhoods, their peer networks are children of the same social class, they attend good schools.  And yet the children of the white janitor and white cafeteria lady outperform on the SAT. This situation does a pretty good job of invalidating the effects which are supposed to arise from quality of schools, parental influences, wealth and income.



> Because people from Africa outperform everyone in the US and England when it comes to scholastic achievement.



That's not surprising. Every population group has very intelligent people. There are some very smart people born in Africa. The problem for them is that they're born in Africa and this really limits their economic future - they can't exploit their smarts in those dysfunctional societies. So they immigrate to the US and they do very well for themselves.

This is a selection effect focused on African IMMIGRANTS, not on people from Africa. That is, immigrants from Africa are not randomly selected. We're getting a lot of folks who are the cream of the crop. These are not the refugees who need to be resettled. There's an experiment for you. Compare the outcomes of voluntary immigrants who qualify to immigrate to the US to that of the refugees we accept from Somalia, folks who are randomly selected.  



> If thats not it how do you explain the Black Mensa members?



Intelligence in a population follows a normal distribution. There are smart black people. It's just that there proportion is smaller than seen in other groups.

Here is the Journal Of Blacks in Higher Education:






Let's be more specific about the SAT racial gap among high-scoring applicants. In 2005, 153,132 African Americans took the SAT test.* They made up 10.4 percent of all SAT test takers. *But only 1,132 African-American college-bound students scored 700 or above on the math SAT and only 1,205 scored at least 700 on the verbal SAT. Nationally, more than 100,000 students of all races scored 700 or above on the math SAT and 78,025 students scored 700 or above on the verbal SAT. Thus, in this top-scoring category of all SAT test takers, *blacks made up only 1.1 percent of the students scoring 700* or higher on the math test and only* 1.5 percent* of the students scoring 700 or higher on the verbal SAT.

If we eliminate Asians and other minorities from the statistics and compare just white and black students, we find that* 5.8 percent of all white SAT test takers scored 700 or above* on the verbal portion of the test. *But only 0.79 percent of all black SAT test takers scored at this level.* Therefore, whites were more than *seven times as likely as blacks* to score 700 or above on the verbal SAT. Overall, there are more than 39 times as many whites as blacks who scored at least 700 on the verbal SAT.

On the math SAT, only 0.7 percent of all black test takers scored at least 700 compared to 6.3 percent of all white test takers. Thus, whites were *nine times as likely as blacks to score 700 or above on the math SAT.* Overall, there were *45 times as many whites as blacks who scored 700 or above on the math SAT.
*
If we raise the top-scoring threshold to students scoring 750 or above on both the math and verbal SAT  a level equal to the mean score of students entering the nation's most selective colleges such as Harvard, Princeton, and CalTech  *we find that in the entire country 244 blacks scored 750* or above on the math SAT and 363 black students scored 750 or above on the verbal portion of the test. Nationwide, *33,841 students scored at least 750 on the math test *and 30,479 scored at least 750 on the verbal SAT. Therefore, black students made up 0.7 percent of the test takers who scored 750 or above on the math test and 1.2 percent of all test takers who scored 750 or above on the verbal section.

Once again, if we eliminate Asians and other minorities from the calculations and compare only blacks and whites, we find that 0.2 percent of all black test takers scored 750 or above on the verbal SAT compared to 2.2 percent of all white test takers. Thus, whites were 11 times as likely as blacks to score 750 or above on the verbal portion of the test. Overall, there were 49 times as many whites as blacks who scored at or above the 750 level.

On the math SAT, only 0.16 percent of all black test takers scored 750 or above compared to 1.8 percent of white test takers. Thus, whites were more than 11 times as likely as blacks to score 750 or above on the math SAT. Overall, *there were more than 61 times as many whites as blacks who scored 750 or above on the math section of the SAT.*

In a race-neutral competition for the approximately 50,000 places for first-year students at the nation's 25 top-ranked universities, high-scoring blacks would be buried by a huge mountain of high-scoring non-black students. Today, under prevailing affirmative action admissions policies, *there are about 3,000 black first-year students matriculating at these 25 high-ranking universities, about 6 percent of all first-year students at these institutions.* But if these schools operated under a strict *race-neutral admissions policy *where SAT scores were the most important qualifying yardstick, these universities could fill their freshman classes almost exclusively with students who score at the very top of the SAT scoring scale. As shown previously, *black students make up at best between 1 and 2 percent of these high-scoring groups.*​
I highlighted a few sections in red. Those points are key to understanding what is going on. When we look about and see disproportionate representation, what we're doing is counting number of white people and number of black people. What we should be doing is counting people based on their capability. For positions which require a lot of mental firepower, in a completely non-discriminatory environment, we should expect to find 45 high achieving whites for every 1 high achieving black. That's the natural baseline. If we find 100:1 then we can probably infer some form of discrimination or inability to locate intelligent black people in the applicant pool or inability to pay high enough for the highly sought after intelligent black person to want to come to work for the organization.

If we see that there is a 20:1 ratio then we can infer that the black person was hired BECAUSE he was black, not because he was qualified, statistically speaking of course.


----------



## Asclepias

I know there are some highly intelligent people in Africa.  As a matter of fact probably most are above average. They commonly speak 3 or 4 languages. 

You are not making sense.  If its genetics and Africans are more pure super Saharan, how is it they come over and out perform everyone else? They are not different genetically other than having a higher percentage of super Saharan DNA. They answer is that they have more resources to draw from, motivation, and less time in our racial caste system.



> Intelligence = genetics + environment



Thats a false equation.  if that were true then all children would do equally as well from the same familiy.  Frequently some children will be successful while some will end up on skid row.

However, lets assume that is true. If Intelligence = genetics + environment how can you assume  someone is unintelligent if they have a bad environment?  How exactly do you test for that?  How do you know the children are not doing well in school because they are pissed off due to racism?  How do you capture that on any test?


----------



## Rikurzhen

WinterBorn said:


> The post to which I replied had stated "There are physical, mental and biological differences among the races.".    That was (and I thought it obvious) what I was asking for.  Actual physical, mental, and biological differences* between the races that amount to something.*



Amount to something as defined how?

Here are differences in health with respect to strokes:






Here are personality differences:








> And since those differences are based on averages, and not every black person, they are addressable and fixable.
> 
> I am asking for scientific facts, not socialogical nonsense.



Almost all outcomes that people care about are expressed in the context of society. Income, crime, career, marriage, children.  Most of these outcomes begin with the individual. The individual is driven by genes and environment.

Of course these figures don't apply to every black person. 

Look, we have a problem of male domestic violence. Does that mean that every man strikes his wife? If society talks about the problem of male violence, does that mean that every non-violent man should take offense? Does that mean every non-violent man should work to shut people up about talking about male violence?

If the general observation doesn't apply to you, then you have no reason to be offended. 



> All of the things you listed are, for the most part, based on personal choices.  And whites make the same personal choices.



No, most of those are not based on personal choices, something which a person can will himself to do differently. There are limits to how effective brainwashing and behavior modification techniques can go. People do what they do because they're naturally inclined to do what they want to do. Sure, people are not robots, but the personal choices that we all make are not reason-driven all the time, we can't will ourselves to be something that runs counter to our nature.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Asclepias said:


> Intelligence = genetics + environment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a false equation.  if that were true then all children would do equally as well from the same familiy.  Frequently some children will be successful while some will end up on skid row.
Click to expand...


You don't share the identical environment to your sibling. When you look at the world, your sibling influences your environment. When you sibling looks out, he's not there, you're there influencing his environment. Your interactions with parents are different than his. You have friends which are different than his. And so on.


----------



## Asclepias

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intelligence = genetics + environment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a false equation.  if that were true then all children would do equally as well from the same familiy.  Frequently some children will be successful while some will end up on skid row.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't share the identical environment to your sibling. When you look at the world, your sibling influences your environment. When you sibling looks out, he's not there, you're there influencing his environment. Your interactions with parents are different than his. You have friends which are different than his. And so on.
Click to expand...


Save it. You are trying to do the rope a dope and there is no rope. You are only a dope.

You have hypothesized, conjectured, and confused yourself to the point you are contradicting yourself.  At some point you have start thinking if your conclusions are not provable on any individual level you are simply wrong.  It cant be genetics simply because Africans are more African than African-Americans.  It has to be a combination of factors that are only provable when the socio-economic level of all Black people are the same as other races and there is no racial caste system in existence..


----------



## Indofred

Let me see.
You bring a bunch of people in as slaves with no rights.
After freedom, you treat them worse than stray dogs.
Up to not all that many years ago, you refused education and even seats on buses.

Now you wonder why so many are poorly educated.
I see where the fucking morons are, and I'll be happy to give you a clue - it's the racist cretins.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Indofred said:


> Let me see.
> You bring a bunch of people in as slaves with no rights.
> After freedom, you treat them worse than stray dogs.
> Up to not all that many years ago, you refused education and even seats on buses.
> 
> Now you wonder why so many are poorly educated.
> I see where the fucking morons are, and I'll be happy to give you a clue - it's the racist cretins.



Let me see. 

Some Indonesian dude ignores evidence from his own country and regurgitates American liberal dogma.

Chinese Indonesians:

Their population grew rapidly during the colonial period when *workers were contracted from their home provinces in southern China*. Indonesia's 2010 census reported more than 2.8 million self-identified ethnic Chinese: 1.20 percent of the country's population.[1] Under the Dutch ethnic classification policy, Chinese Indonesians were considered "foreign orientals"; as such, *they struggled to enter the colonial and national sociopolitical scene*, despite successes in their economic endeavors. Evidence of *discrimination against Chinese Indonesians can be found throughout the history of Indonesia*, although government policies implemented since 1998 have attempted to redress this. Resentment of ethnic Chinese economic aptitude grew in the 1950s as native Indonesian merchants felt they could not remain competitive.​

Discrimination against Chinese Indonesians:

Discrimination and violence against people of Chinese descent in Indonesia has been recorded since at least 1740, when the Dutch Colonial Government killed up to 10,000 people of Chinese descent during the Chinezenmoord. In the period since then, discrimination and violence have been recorded both foreign and Indonesian governments. The worst outbreaks took place in 1998, when hundreds of Chinese were killed and dozens more raped during the May 1998 riots.

The discrimination can take the form of violence, diction or language use, and restrictive legislation. Due to this discrimination, Chinese Indonesians have suffered an identity crisis, unable to be accepted by both native Chinese and native Indonesians. . . 

Beginning in the Colonial Era, legislation was introduced specifically against Chinese Indonesians. One of the first was in 1816 and required ethnic Chinese to carry a special pass at all times.[7] This was later expanded on during the Sukarno regime, with all Chinese Indonesians being required to state their intent to stay Indonesian citizens in 1958[a] and in 1959 being forbidden from doing business outside of urban areas.*[8]

This continued into the New Order. Chinese Indonesians were forced to choose Indonesian-sounding names,[c][9] forbidden to practice their traditions,[d][10] and required to obtain extra proof of citizenship.[d][11] In total, forty five directly or indirectly discriminatory laws were passed during the New Order.[12] Although the majority of this legislation was rescinded during the presidencies of Abdurrahman Wahid and Megawati Sukarnoputri,[13] instances of enforcement continue*​*

How has all this discrimination kept Indonesian Chinese down?

By the 1950s virtually all retail stores in Indonesia were owned by ethnic Chinese entrepreneurs, whose businesses ranged from selling groceries to construction material. Discontentment soon grew among indigenous merchants who felt unable to compete with ethnic Chinese businesses.[111] Under pressure from indigenous merchants, the government enacted the Benteng program and Presidential Regulation 10 of 1959, which imposed restrictions on ethnic Chinese importers and rural retailers. Ethnic Chinese businesses persisted, owing to their integration into larger networks throughout Southeast Asia, and their dominance continued despite continuous state and private efforts to encourage the growth of indigenous capital. . . . 

Indigenous businessmen once again demanded greater investment support from the government in the 1970s, but legislative efforts failed to reduce ethnic Chinese dominance.[114] In a 1995 study published by the East Asia Analytical Unit of Australia's Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade, approximately 73 percent of the market capitalization value of publicly listed companies (excluding foreign and state-owned companies) were owned by Chinese Indonesians. Additionally, they owned 68 percent of the top 300 conglomerates and nine of the top ten private sector groups at the end of 1993.[115] This figure propagated the general belief that ethnic Chinesethen estimated at 3 percent of the populationcontrolled 70 percent of the economy.
​*


----------



## BriannaMichele

Only racists are terrified of the idea of two people from "different races" having a relationship and possibly reproducing. What are they so afraid of?  Healthier children?  The bettering of humans genetically as a whole? Evolutionary advances? What kind of person doesn't want what's natural and what's best for his or her species? (Not saying that people HAVE to have interracial relationships) but if people want to why stand in their way if they're actually producing healthy children whether knowingly or not? Outbreeding "breeds out" hereditary diseases and genetic flaws. Biracial children (such as myself) are a sign of evolutionary advance as well as social advances. I'm not saying that me and every other biracial or multi-racial person is superman but we are here in greater numbers than ever and that shows that humans are moving forward. Anyone who wants to pedal backwards is just afraid. It's about time people stopped concerning themselves with where people's ancestors originated from and start learning more about people emotionally and intellectually. People  who reject potentially compatible partners of another "race" simply because of their skin tone are essentially rejecting potential happiness. If people would stop spending so much time being hateful and intimidated, they'd be surprised at how quickly they find happiness. 


Pinky


----------



## reconmark

BriannaMichele said:


> Only racists are terrified of the idea of two people from "different races" having a relationship and possibly reproducing. What are they so afraid of?  Healthier children?  The bettering of humans genetically as a whole? Evolutionary advances? What kind of person doesn't want what's natural and what's best for his or her species? (Not saying that people HAVE to have interracial relationships) but if people want to why stand in their way if they're actually producing healthy children whether knowingly or not? Outbreeding "breeds out" hereditary diseases and genetic flaws. Biracial children (such as myself) are a sign of evolutionary advance as well as social advances. I'm not saying that me and every other biracial or multi-racial person is superman but we are here in greater numbers than ever and that shows that humans are moving forward. Anyone who wants to pedal backwards is just afraid. It's about time people stopped concerning themselves with where people's ancestors originated from and start learning more about people emotionally and intellectually. People  who reject potentially compatible partners of another "race" simply because of their skin tone are essentially rejecting potential happiness. If people would stop spending so much time being hateful and intimidated, they'd be surprised at how quickly they find happiness.
> 
> 
> Pinky



What you will find is that educated people, moral people, sensible people and intelligent people of all races could care less what other people choose to do in their choice of marriage and relationships.

It is usually the less intelligent and educated that have no accomplishments and intellectual abilities that cause them to believe that the greatest accomplishment in their lives involves something they had absolutely nothing to do with.

Look all over the Globe at so called "racialist" and the assorted names they assign to themselves, it's composed of the less able of society that are looking for something to elevate their social status and give their lives a purpose that they are incapable of initiating themselves.


----------



## Asclepias

BriannaMichele said:


> Only racists are terrified of the idea of two people from "different races" having a relationship and possibly reproducing. What are they so afraid of?  Healthier children?  The bettering of humans genetically as a whole? Evolutionary advances? What kind of person doesn't want what's natural and what's best for his or her species? (Not saying that people HAVE to have interracial relationships) but if people want to why stand in their way if they're actually producing healthy children whether knowingly or not? Outbreeding "breeds out" hereditary diseases and genetic flaws. Biracial children (such as myself) are a sign of evolutionary advance as well as social advances. I'm not saying that me and every other biracial or multi-racial person is superman but we are here in greater numbers than ever and that shows that humans are moving forward. Anyone who wants to pedal backwards is just afraid. It's about time people stopped concerning themselves with where people's ancestors originated from and start learning more about people emotionally and intellectually. People  who reject potentially compatible partners of another "race" simply because of their skin tone are essentially rejecting potential happiness. If people would stop spending so much time being hateful and intimidated, they'd be surprised at how quickly they find happiness.
> 
> 
> Pinky



In the case of white racists I can only point to abject fear. They know their genes are recessive and they fear they will disappear.  In the case of others I can only think they harbor a mentality that seeks to preserve their look. I've heard Black racists say white people dilute the purity by introducing mental issues and instability.  All of them are equally retarded.


----------



## Unkotare

reconmark said:


> It is usually the less intelligent and educated that have no accomplishments and intellectual abilities that cause them to believe that the greatest accomplishment in their lives involves something they had absolutely nothing to do with.
> 
> Look all over the Globe at so called "racialist" and the assorted names they assign to themselves, it's composed of the less able of society that are looking for something to elevate their social status and give their lives a purpose that they are incapable of initiating themselves.




Make sure Asclepias reads your post carefully. He needs it.


----------



## Unkotare

reconmark said:


> What you will find is that educated people, moral people, sensible people and intelligent people of all races could care less what other people choose to do in their choice of marriage and relationships.



The likes of 'friends,' 'tank,' 'rikurzhen,' and such ilk certainly support your thesis. 

If that loser 52ndStreet ever comes back here, I hope he gets a chance to read your words of wisdom.


----------



## Asclepias

Unkotare said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is usually the less intelligent and educated that have no accomplishments and intellectual abilities that cause them to believe that the greatest accomplishment in their lives involves something they had absolutely nothing to do with.
> 
> Look all over the Globe at so called "racialist" and the assorted names they assign to themselves, it's composed of the less able of society that are looking for something to elevate their social status and give their lives a purpose that they are incapable of initiating themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure Asclepias reads your post carefully. He needs it.
Click to expand...


If you notice I agree 100% with his post.  You were the one that got angry when I mentioned I had a Korean ex girlfriend remember?


----------



## Indofred

Rikurzhen said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see.
> You bring a bunch of people in as slaves with no rights.
> After freedom, you treat them worse than stray dogs.
> Up to not all that many years ago, you refused education and even seats on buses.
> 
> Now you wonder why so many are poorly educated.
> I see where the fucking morons are, and I'll be happy to give you a clue - it's the racist cretins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see.
> 
> Some Indonesian dude ignores evidence from his own country and regurgitates American liberal dogma.
> 
> Chinese Indonesians:
> 
> Their population grew rapidly during the colonial period when *workers were contracted from their home provinces in southern China*. Indonesia's 2010 census reported more than 2.8 million self-identified ethnic Chinese: 1.20 percent of the country's population.[1] Under the* Dutch ethnic classification policy*, Chinese Indonesians were considered "foreign orientals"; as such, *they struggled to enter the colonial and national sociopolitical scene*​
> 
> 
> Discrimination and violence against people of Chinese descent in Indonesia has been recorded since at least 1740, when the *Dutch Colonial Government *killed up to 10,000 people of Chinese descent during the Chinezenmoord.
> Beginning in* the Colonial Era*, legislation was introduced specifically against Chinese Indonesians.
> 
> This continued into *the New Order*. Chinese Indonesians were forced to choose Indonesian-sounding names,[c][9] forbidden to practice their traditions,​
Click to expand...


Yes, the *White European Dutch colonials *were terrible to the Chinese in Indonesia.
As for the new order, perhaps you should do a little research before you mention them.
The first president was seen as getting too close to the 'communists' so, assisted by the CIA (see their bombing campaign against Indonesian civilians), America assisted a takeover by Surharto.
*This U.S. backed dictator* set out on an anti communist purge, murdering thousands.
The United states of Arse looked the other way, as they continued to do when he murdered a bunch more in Tim Tim.
As with many foreign backed dictators, he eventually got kicked out but his legacy remains.
Prabowo, an American trained arse who is guilty of many dodgy actions, is trying for the presidency, with his supporters demanding a coup if he looses all his appeals.
The CIA trained disgraced ex military officer is trying to return Indonesia to the US backed dictatorships that killed so many Chinese people.

So, what was that about Indonesians?
*IT WAS DOWN TO THE DUTCH AND AMERICAN BACKED DICTATORS.*

Learn to research your point - it'll save you from looking stupid.


----------



## Meathead

Indofred said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see.
> You bring a bunch of people in as slaves with no rights.
> After freedom, you treat them worse than stray dogs.
> Up to not all that many years ago, you refused education and even seats on buses.
> 
> Now you wonder why so many are poorly educated.
> I see where the fucking morons are, and I'll be happy to give you a clue - it's the racist cretins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see.
> 
> Some Indonesian dude ignores evidence from his own country and regurgitates American liberal dogma.
> 
> Chinese Indonesians:
> 
> Their population grew rapidly during the colonial period when *workers were contracted from their home provinces in southern China*. Indonesia's 2010 census reported more than 2.8 million self-identified ethnic Chinese: 1.20 percent of the country's population.[1] Under the* Dutch ethnic classification policy*, Chinese Indonesians were considered "foreign orientals"; as such, *they struggled to enter the colonial and national sociopolitical scene*​
> 
> 
> Discrimination and violence against people of Chinese descent in Indonesia has been recorded since at least 1740, when the *Dutch Colonial Government *killed up to 10,000 people of Chinese descent during the Chinezenmoord.
> Beginning in* the Colonial Era*, legislation was introduced specifically against Chinese Indonesians.
> 
> This continued into *the New Order*. Chinese Indonesians were forced to choose Indonesian-sounding names,[c][9] forbidden to practice their traditions,​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the *White European Dutch colonials *were terrible to the Chinese in Indonesia.
> As for the new order, perhaps you should do a little research before you mention them.
> The first president was seen as getting too close to the 'communists' so, assisted by the CIA (see their bombing campaign against Indonesian civilians), America assisted a takeover by Surharto.
> *This U.S. backed dictator* set out on an anti communist purge, murdering thousands.
> The United states of Arse looked the other way, as they continued to do when he murdered a bunch more in Tim Tim.
> As with many foreign backed dictators, he eventually got kicked out but his legacy remains.
> Prabowo, an American trained arse who is guilty of many dodgy actions, is trying for the presidency, with his supporters demanding a coup if he looses all his appeals.
> The CIA trained disgraced ex military officer is trying to return Indonesia to the US backed dictatorships that killed so many Chinese people.
> 
> So, what was that about Indonesians?
> *IT WAS DOWN TO THE DUTCH AND AMERICAN BACKED DICTATORS.*
> 
> Learn to research your point - it'll save you from looking stupid.
Click to expand...

It is very easy to ignore morons from unsuccessful and backward countries and religions.

Seriously, do you know what I mean despite my obvious transgression?


----------



## GWV5903

I am a WASP married to a beautiful Mexican American for 24 years...


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see.
> 
> Some Indonesian dude ignores evidence from his own country and regurgitates American liberal dogma.
> 
> Chinese Indonesians:
> 
> Their population grew rapidly during the colonial period when *workers were contracted from their home provinces in southern China*. Indonesia's 2010 census reported more than 2.8 million self-identified ethnic Chinese: 1.20 percent of the country's population.[1] Under the* Dutch ethnic classification policy*, Chinese Indonesians were considered "foreign orientals"; as such, *they struggled to enter the colonial and national sociopolitical scene*​
> 
> 
> Discrimination and violence against people of Chinese descent in Indonesia has been recorded since at least 1740, when the *Dutch Colonial Government *killed up to 10,000 people of Chinese descent during the Chinezenmoord.
> Beginning in* the Colonial Era*, legislation was introduced specifically against Chinese Indonesians.
> 
> This continued into *the New Order*. Chinese Indonesians were forced to choose Indonesian-sounding names,[c][9] forbidden to practice their traditions,​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the *White European Dutch colonials *were terrible to the Chinese in Indonesia.
> As for the new order, perhaps you should do a little research before you mention them.
> The first president was seen as getting too close to the 'communists' so, assisted by the CIA (see their bombing campaign against Indonesian civilians), America assisted a takeover by Surharto.
> *This U.S. backed dictator* set out on an anti communist purge, murdering thousands.
> The United states of Arse looked the other way, as they continued to do when he murdered a bunch more in Tim Tim.
> As with many foreign backed dictators, he eventually got kicked out but his legacy remains.
> Prabowo, an American trained arse who is guilty of many dodgy actions, is trying for the presidency, with his supporters demanding a coup if he looses all his appeals.
> The CIA trained disgraced ex military officer is trying to return Indonesia to the US backed dictatorships that killed so many Chinese people.
> 
> So, what was that about Indonesians?
> *IT WAS DOWN TO THE DUTCH AND AMERICAN BACKED DICTATORS.*
> 
> Learn to research your point - it'll save you from looking stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very easy to ignore morons from unsuccessful and backward countries and religions.
> 
> Seriously, do you know what I mean despite my obvious transgression?
Click to expand...


The only thing you mean is you are stupid.  He certainly blew your ass up and made you look like a moron.


----------



## Meathead

GWV5903 said:


> I am a WASP married to a beautiful Mexican American for 24 years...


Who cares? Do you imagine you're picking up a turd? Leave that to the self-righteou.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the *White European Dutch colonials *were terrible to the Chinese in Indonesia.
> As for the new order, perhaps you should do a little research before you mention them.
> The first president was seen as getting too close to the 'communists' so, assisted by the CIA (see their bombing campaign against Indonesian civilians), America assisted a takeover by Surharto.
> *This U.S. backed dictator* set out on an anti communist purge, murdering thousands.
> The United states of Arse looked the other way, as they continued to do when he murdered a bunch more in Tim Tim.
> As with many foreign backed dictators, he eventually got kicked out but his legacy remains.
> Prabowo, an American trained arse who is guilty of many dodgy actions, is trying for the presidency, with his supporters demanding a coup if he looses all his appeals.
> The CIA trained disgraced ex military officer is trying to return Indonesia to the US backed dictatorships that killed so many Chinese people.
> 
> So, what was that about Indonesians?
> *IT WAS DOWN TO THE DUTCH AND AMERICAN BACKED DICTATORS.*
> 
> Learn to research your point - it'll save you from looking stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> It is very easy to ignore morons from unsuccessful and backward countries and religions.
> 
> Seriously, do you know what I mean despite my obvious transgression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing you mean is you are stupid.  He certainly blew your ass up and made you look like a moron.
Click to expand...

Huh?

OK, you're upset that I didn't mention jungle bunnies I guess. 

*Let me rephrase, It is very easy to ignore morons from unsuccessful and backward countries and religions and jungle bunnies.*

Better?


----------



## Indofred

Meathead said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a WASP married to a beautiful Mexican American for 24 years...
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares? Do you imagine you're picking up a turd? Leave that to the self-righteou.
Click to expand...


I believe that "turd" comment about his wife was way out of order.
I very rarely report a post with the hope of seeing someone banned, but you really deserve it.


----------



## Meathead

Indofred said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a WASP married to a beautiful Mexican American for 24 years...
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares? Do you imagine you're picking up a turd? Leave that to the self-righteou.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that "turd" comment about his wife was way out of order.
> I very rarely report a post with the hope of seeing someone banned, but you really deserve it.
Click to expand...

I've never reported anyone, and the reference was to his signature on political correctness.

Get a life.


----------



## Meathead

Meathead said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares? Do you imagine you're picking up a turd? Leave that to the self-righteou.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that "turd" comment about his wife was way out of order.
> I very rarely report a post with the hope of seeing someone banned, but you really deserve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never reported anyone, and the reference was to his signature on political correctness.
> 
> Get a life.
Click to expand...

Here, nothing to do with his wife or yours:

"Political correctness is a doctrine, fostered by a delusional, illogical minority, and rabidly promoted by an unscrupulous mainstream media, which holds forth the proposition that it is entirely possible to pick up a turd by the clean end."


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is very easy to ignore morons from unsuccessful and backward countries and religions.
> 
> Seriously, do you know what I mean despite my obvious transgression?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you mean is you are stupid.  He certainly blew your ass up and made you look like a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?
> 
> OK, you're upset that I didn't mention jungle bunnies I guess.
> 
> *Let me rephrase, It is very easy to ignore morons from unsuccessful and backward countries and religions and jungle bunnies.*
> 
> Better?
Click to expand...


Rewriting it doesnt change the abject embarrassment you must feel having been blown out of the water with on your post. You look like the biggest dumbass of the century cave monkey.


----------



## Unkotare

Asclepias said:


> You were the one that got angry when I mentioned I had a Korean ex girlfriend remember?




I remember you lying your ass off as usual. I remember telling you a hundred times I couldn't give less of a shit who made the mistake of spending time with you. Consistent with what everyone here knows about you by now, you lied your ass off then and have continued to lie since. You are a dishonest, racist, dimwitted failure of a human being. Take a poll and see if I'm alone in this assessment. You wouldn't dare, of course.


----------



## Asclepias

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were the one that got angry when I mentioned I had a Korean ex girlfriend remember?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember you lying your ass off as usual. I remember telling you a hundred times I couldn't give less of a shit who made the mistake of spending time with you. Consistent with what everyone here knows about you by now, you lied your ass off then and have continued to lie since. You are a dishonest, racist, dimwitted failure of a human being. Take a poll and see if I'm alone in this assessment. You wouldn't dare, of course.
Click to expand...



Your post says different Unk  You almost had burst a blood vessel in your head.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-relations-racism/326184-addressed-to-people-who-are-not-racists-9.html#post8215433



Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...NO.
> 
> 
> Just how stupid are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Don't get frantic Unk. it was only a few Koreans that corroborated her story. One was a girlfriend of mine here in the states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're full of shit, racist. Everyone knows by now.
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were the one that got angry when I mentioned I had a Korean ex girlfriend remember?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember you lying your ass off as usual. I remember telling you a hundred times I couldn't give less of a shit who made the mistake of spending time with you. Consistent with what everyone here knows about you by now, you lied your ass off then and have continued to lie since. You are a dishonest, racist, dimwitted failure of a human being. Take a poll and see if I'm alone in this assessment. You wouldn't dare, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your post says different Unk
Click to expand...



No it doesn't, you moron. What I rightly called you out on was your absurd claim that _all_ Korean people believed that black men had tails. TAILS. That was and is an incredibly stupid thing to say, even for someone of your limitations. Since I happen to know and have known literally thousands of Korean people, I knew right away that you were talking out your ass as usual. In either an amazing display of reading comprehension failure or an equally amazing display of your usual dishonesty, you attempted to claim my comments were about you and some woman who allegedly made the mistake of spending time with you. After correcting your error hundreds of times and assuring you that I couldn't give less of a shit who might be stupid enough to voluntarily spend time with you, you have continued to propagate this lie. You can't help it. It is your personal failing that you are an incorrigible, pathological liar. EVERYONE here is aware of this disorder of yours.


----------



## Two Thumbs

My first was a gorgeous black lady named Karen.  She had the kind of body that you'd cut a muther fukker for.

Dumbest thing ever was in pubic the men were giving me the stink eye instead of checker her out.  was mostly older white guys and young black men.

fortunately Im a big guy, so I didn't get any beaf


----------



## Asclepias

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember you lying your ass off as usual. I remember telling you a hundred times I couldn't give less of a shit who made the mistake of spending time with you. Consistent with what everyone here knows about you by now, you lied your ass off then and have continued to lie since. You are a dishonest, racist, dimwitted failure of a human being. Take a poll and see if I'm alone in this assessment. You wouldn't dare, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post says different Unk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesn't, you moron. What I rightly called you out on was your absurd claim that _all_ Korean people believed that black men had tails. TAILS. That was and is an incredibly stupid thing to say, even for someone of your limitations. Since I happen to know and have known literally thousands of Korean people, I knew right away that you were talking out your ass as usual. In either an amazing display of reading comprehension failure or an equally amazing display of your usual dishonesty, you attempted to claim my comments were about you and some woman who allegedly made the mistake of spending time with you. After correcting your error hundreds of times and assuring you that I couldn't give less of a shit who might be stupid enough to voluntarily spend time with you, you have continued to propagate this lie. You can't help it. It is your personal failing that you are an incorrigible, pathological liar. EVERYONE here is aware of this disorder of yours.
Click to expand...


Yes it does. You didnt rightly call me out unless you cant read and we know with your penchant for trying to correct grammar you can read. So we know you were upset over me having a Korean ex.





Asclepias said:


> In korea *(I am generalizing)* they hated the Japanese with a passion. They also despised white people.  They thought black men grew tails after midnight.



Then you started trying to tell me you know more Korean people than I did.  Once I told you I didnt care and told you about my experiences in Korea where a shop owner told me the same thing. You started losing your cool.



Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did too but not thousands. Maybe your whiney personality made them not open up to you? Maybe you should talk to some people that have been asked if they had a tail. Thats how I discovered a lot of Koreans thought that. A lady that owned a store asked to see my tail. I initially got mad until I saw she was deadly serious. *She told me she had found out from her mother and everybody (Koreans) thought that.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...NO.
> 
> 
> Just how stupid are you?
Click to expand...


I never ever said all Koreans thought that. So why are you lying to cover up your racism?



Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...NO.
> 
> 
> Just how stupid are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Don't get frantic Unk. it was only a few Koreans that corroborated her story. One was a girlfriend of mine here in the states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're full of shit, racist. Everyone knows by now.
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

Then we had the grandaddy lie of all time when you tried to pretend you were not responding to my Korean ex.



Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about that, you stupid shit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got really shook up when I mentioned I had a Korean ex. Why did that bother you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When the hell did you mention such a thing and what gave you the false impression that I was "shook up," moron?
Click to expand...


----------



## GWV5903

Meathead said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a WASP married to a beautiful Mexican American for 24 years...
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares? Do you imagine you're picking up a turd? Leave that to the self-righteou.
Click to expand...


Hey Reiner you're the only turd I see here...

To bad that meat lacks brains...


----------



## Indofred

Meathead said:


> jungle bunnies.[/B]



That says a hell of a lot more about you than it does me  - more so when you consider I'm a white English chap.


----------



## Unkotare

Anyone who puts their pathetic racism ahead of spending time with a pretty girl might as well be a eunuch.


----------



## Unkotare

Asslickius' well-earned reputation as a shameless liar speaks for itself yet again.



Watch as the subject responds on cue. Hey, Asslickius: I don't now nor have I ever given a shit who or what may or may not make the mistake of willingly spending any time with a low-life, racist imbecile like you. 


3...2...1...


----------



## Asclepias

Unkotare said:


> Asslickius' well-earned reputation as a shameless liar speaks for itself yet again.
> 
> Watch as the subject responds on cue. Hey, Asslickius: I don't now nor have I ever given a shit who or what may or may not make the mistake of willingly spending any time with a low-life, racist imbecile like you.
> 
> 
> 3...2...1...



Your fake mental ploys have no effect on me Unk. You should know that by now.  We know you care because you just lied to cover it up.  Why did you get upset about me and my Korean ex then lie about what I said to hide it?

You claimed I said all Koreans thought that but the proof is there for everyone to see. What do you have to say for yourself? You just got busted being a racist.


----------



## Indofred

Unkotare said:


> Anyone who puts their pathetic racism ahead of spending time with a pretty girl might as well be a eunuch.



Or maybe racists are gay.


----------



## DriftingSand

I didn't vote because I can't make that judgement call for others.  I've been married three times.  All were white like myself.  I've been involved with lots of women over the years.  During that time I only fell in love with a non-white one time. She was half Sioux Indian (half Irish).  She was beautiful.  We lived together for just under a year.  

I've met many sweet, intelligent, and pretty non-white women in my life but I'm personally drawn to women of my own race in most cases.  There's just something about blue or green eyes that draws my attention.


----------



## Esmeralda

DriftingSand said:


> I didn't vote because I can't make that judgement call for others.  I've been married three times.  All were white like myself.  I've been involved with lots of women over the years.  During that time I only fell in love with a non-white one time. She was half Sioux Indian (half Irish).  She was beautiful.  We lived together for just under a year.
> 
> I've met many sweet, intelligent, and pretty non-white women in my life but I'm personally drawn to women of my own race in most cases.  There's just something about blue or green eyes that draws my attention.



For me it is the looks of the man, and I like men with dark hair, eyes and skin.  I've been involved and in long term relationships with men from various ethnic and racial backgrounds.  In a way, opposites attract. However, one of my longest long term relationships was with a blue eyd Pole.  So, there ya go. It's the man that is important beyond anything else.


----------



## Unkotare

Esmeralda said:


> For me it is the looks of the man, and I like men with dark hair, eyes and skin.





So you only go for men who have eyes and skin? How superficial!


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Anyone who puts their pathetic racism ahead of spending time with a pretty girl might as well be a eunuch.


.


----------



## Alan Stallion

Race is an artificial concept designed to divide us. "Mixing" therefore is irrelevant.


----------



## S.J.

Esmeralda said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't vote because I can't make that judgement call for others.  I've been married three times.  All were white like myself.  I've been involved with lots of women over the years.  During that time I only fell in love with a non-white one time. She was half Sioux Indian (half Irish).  She was beautiful.  We lived together for just under a year.
> 
> I've met many sweet, intelligent, and pretty non-white women in my life but I'm personally drawn to women of my own race in most cases.  There's just something about blue or green eyes that draws my attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it is the looks of the man, and I like men with dark hair, eyes and skin.  *I've been involved and in long term relationships with men from various ethnic and racial backgrounds.*  In a way, opposites attract. However, one of my longest long term relationships was with a blue eyd Pole.  So, there ya go. It's the man that is important beyond anything else.
Click to expand...

No offense, but it sounds like you've slept with a lot of men.  Do you consider yourself a whore?


----------



## Unkotare

S.J. said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't vote because I can't make that judgement call for others.  I've been married three times.  All were white like myself.  I've been involved with lots of women over the years.  During that time I only fell in love with a non-white one time. She was half Sioux Indian (half Irish).  She was beautiful.  We lived together for just under a year.
> 
> I've met many sweet, intelligent, and pretty non-white women in my life but I'm personally drawn to women of my own race in most cases.  There's just something about blue or green eyes that draws my attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it is the looks of the man, and I like men with dark hair, eyes and skin.  *I've been involved and in long term relationships with men from various ethnic and racial backgrounds.*  In a way, opposites attract. However, one of my longest long term relationships was with a blue eyd Pole.  So, there ya go. It's the man that is important beyond anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No offense, but it sounds like you've slept with a lot of men.  Do you consider yourself a whore?
Click to expand...





I was going to post the exact same thing to you.


----------



## S.J.

Unkotare said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't vote because I can't make that judgement call for others.  I've been married three times.  All were white like myself.  I've been involved with lots of women over the years.  During that time I only fell in love with a non-white one time. She was half Sioux Indian (half Irish).  She was beautiful.  We lived together for just under a year.
> 
> I've met many sweet, intelligent, and pretty non-white women in my life but I'm personally drawn to women of my own race in most cases.  There's just something about blue or green eyes that draws my attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it is the looks of the man, and I like men with dark hair, eyes and skin.  *I've been involved and in long term relationships with men from various ethnic and racial backgrounds.*  In a way, opposites attract. However, one of my longest long term relationships was with a blue eyd Pole.  So, there ya go. It's the man that is important beyond anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No offense, but it sounds like you've slept with a lot of men.  Do you consider yourself a whore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to post the exact same thing to you.
Click to expand...

Says the guy who plays with poop.

Top definition
Unkotareunknown (-0.036)
unkotare \ woon-ko-ta-re \ , noun;

Japanese. Roughly translated as dripping poop. This word is used to describe a pornographic genre commonly known as Scat.


----------



## Unkotare

S.J. said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't vote because I can't make that judgement call for others.  I've been married three times.  All were white like myself.  I've been involved with lots of women over the years.  During that time I only fell in love with a non-white one time. She was half Sioux Indian (half Irish).  She was beautiful.  We lived together for just under a year.
> 
> I've met many sweet, intelligent, and pretty non-white women in my life but I'm personally drawn to women of my own race in most cases.  There's just something about blue or green eyes that draws my attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it is the looks of the man, and I like men with dark hair, eyes and skin.  *I've been involved and in long term relationships with men from various ethnic and racial backgrounds.*  In a way, opposites attract. However, one of my longest long term relationships was with a blue eyd Pole.  So, there ya go. It's the man that is important beyond anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No offense, but it sounds like you've slept with a lot of men.  Do you consider yourself a whore?
Click to expand...





It sounds like you've slept with a lot of men.


----------



## Meathead

Unkotare said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't vote because I can't make that judgement call for others.  I've been married three times.  All were white like myself.  I've been involved with lots of women over the years.  During that time I only fell in love with a non-white one time. She was half Sioux Indian (half Irish).  She was beautiful.  We lived together for just under a year.
> 
> I've met many sweet, intelligent, and pretty non-white women in my life but I'm personally drawn to women of my own race in most cases.  There's just something about blue or green eyes that draws my attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it is the looks of the man, and I like men with dark hair, eyes and skin.  *I've been involved and in long term relationships with men from various ethnic and racial backgrounds.*  In a way, opposites attract. However, one of my longest long term relationships was with a blue eyd Pole.  So, there ya go. It's the man that is important beyond anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No offense, but it sounds like you've slept with a lot of men.  Do you consider yourself a whore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like you've slept with a lot of men.
Click to expand...

Sounds like Esmaralda's been around all right.


----------



## Unkotare

Meathead said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't vote because I can't make that judgement call for others.  I've been married three times.  All were white like myself.  I've been involved with lots of women over the years.  During that time I only fell in love with a non-white one time. She was half Sioux Indian (half Irish).  She was beautiful.  We lived together for just under a year.
> 
> I've met many sweet, intelligent, and pretty non-white women in my life but I'm personally drawn to women of my own race in most cases.  There's just something about blue or green eyes that draws my attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it is the looks of the man, and I like men with dark hair, eyes and skin.  *I've been involved and in long term relationships with men from various ethnic and racial backgrounds.*  In a way, opposites attract. However, one of my longest long term relationships was with a blue eyd Pole.  So, there ya go. It's the man that is important beyond anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No offense, but it sounds like you've slept with a lot of men.  Do you consider yourself a whore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like you've slept with a lot of men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like Esmaralda's been around all right.
Click to expand...




Unlikely she's been with as many men as S.J. has.


----------



## Meathead

Unkotare said:


> Unlikely she's been with as many men as S.J. has.


Dunno. She's been around forever and around the block countless times.


----------



## MikeK

Alan Stallion said:


> Race is an artificial concept designed to divide us. "Mixing" therefore is irrelevant.


The idea that humankind is a mammalian animal _species_ is unacceptable to some, thus the substitute designation, "race."  But use of the word _race_ when referring to the taxonomic divisions within the human species becomes awkward when the concept of a human "race" arises.  I must ask, do I belong to the Caucasian "race" or to the Human "race?"  That simple equation summarily dismisses the validity and usefulness of the word _race_ with regard to divisions within the human species.

The simple reality is we humans are another species of animal and, as is it within other animal types, our species is divided into recognizable _*sub-species*_, each manifesting its own uniquely distinguishable physical and behavioral characteristics.

Another commonly used term for _sub-species_ when referring to varying types within a "lesser" animal category is, _breed_ -- as in, "Another _breed_ of cat."


----------



## MikeK

DriftingSand said:


> [...]
> 
> I've met many sweet, intelligent, and pretty non-white women in my life but I'm personally drawn to women of my own race in most cases.  There's just something about blue or green eyes that draws my attention.


That preference is perfectly natural.  Like all other animal types, *under normal circumstances* we humans are drawn to and are most comfortable with that which is most familiar to us.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Samson said:


> These days we're lucky if a human is mixing with the same species.
> 
> 
> 
> Race should be the least of our concerns.


Do you know of any people "involved " with other animals besides the hillbillies who have been fucking sheep long before "these days"?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

MikeK said:


> Alan Stallion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Race is an artificial concept designed to divide us. "Mixing" therefore is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that humankind is a mammalian animal _species_ is unacceptable to some, thus the substitute designation, "race."  But use of the word _race_ when referring to the taxonomic divisions within the human species becomes awkward when the concept of a human "race" arises.  I must ask, do I belong to the Caucasian "race" or to the Human "race?"  That simple equation summarily dismisses the validity and usefulness of the word _race_ with regard to divisions within the human species.
> 
> The simple reality is we humans are another species of animal and, as is it within other animal types, our species is divided into recognizable _*sub-species*_, each manifesting its own uniquely distinguishable physical and behavioral characteristics.
> 
> Another commonly used term for _sub-species_ when referring to varying types within a "lesser" animal category is, _breed_ -- as in, "Another _breed_ of cat."
Click to expand...

So you're saying that the various races are "sub species " of the "human race" ?? I don't think so. That are just a different variety like different color roses are.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Asclepias said:


> As long as its not for the wrong reasons I dont care.


What would the wrong reason be?


----------



## Asclepias

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as its not for the wrong reasons I dont care.
> 
> 
> 
> What would the wrong reason be?
Click to expand...

See my previous post.

Interracial relationships


----------



## Mickiel

Most of the white girls I have had tripped me out ;  they were nice and very sexual , they always want you to  rock them hard.


----------



## ptbw forever

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> These days we're lucky if a human is mixing with the same species.
> 
> 
> 
> Race should be the least of our concerns.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know of any people "involved " with other animals besides the hillbillies who have been fucking sheep long before "these days"?
Click to expand...

Left wing lunatics in Europe and hundreds of thousands of women on porn sites(all of them left wing yuppies).


----------



## ptbw forever

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Stallion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Race is an artificial concept designed to divide us. "Mixing" therefore is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that humankind is a mammalian animal _species_ is unacceptable to some, thus the substitute designation, "race."  But use of the word _race_ when referring to the taxonomic divisions within the human species becomes awkward when the concept of a human "race" arises.  I must ask, do I belong to the Caucasian "race" or to the Human "race?"  That simple equation summarily dismisses the validity and usefulness of the word _race_ with regard to divisions within the human species.
> 
> The simple reality is we humans are another species of animal and, as is it within other animal types, our species is divided into recognizable _*sub-species*_, each manifesting its own uniquely distinguishable physical and behavioral characteristics.
> 
> Another commonly used term for _sub-species_ when referring to varying types within a "lesser" animal category is, _breed_ -- as in, "Another _breed_ of cat."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying that the various races are "sub species " of the "human race" ?? I don't think so. That are just a different variety like different color roses are.
Click to expand...

Different color roses are identical, except for color.

Different "colored" humans literally have noticeable differences throughout the body that don't even account for skin "color".


----------



## Michelle420

I would date anyone if I feel a connection and they have qualities I look for in a person.


----------



## Unkotare

If it weren't so pathetic, it would be funny how some weaklings obsess over non-issues like skin color. Talk about losers...


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know, I like the quote that the French have concerning mixing the races..........

"In the dark, all cats are grey", meaning that skin color doesn't really matter. 

I adopted that attitude when I joined the Navy.


----------



## Unkotare

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, I like the quote that the French have concerning mixing the races..........
> 
> "In the dark, all cats are grey", meaning that skin color doesn't really matter.
> 
> I adopted that attitude when I joined the Navy.





Only you changed the word "grey."


----------



## Unkotare

Just kidding


----------



## ABikerSailor

Unkotare said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I like the quote that the French have concerning mixing the races..........
> 
> "In the dark, all cats are grey", meaning that skin color doesn't really matter.
> 
> I adopted that attitude when I joined the Navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only you changed the word "grey."
Click to expand...


The color can be spelled both ways.


----------



## Unkotare

ABikerSailor said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I like the quote that the French have concerning mixing the races..........
> 
> "In the dark, all cats are grey", meaning that skin color doesn't really matter.
> 
> I adopted that attitude when I joined the Navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only you changed the word "grey."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The color can be spelled both ways.
Click to expand...




Not the point.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Gracie said:


> So....are you one of those folks that think race should stick to race or is it ok (in your opinion) for mixing of the races?
> 
> Thought I'd ask cuz I was chatting with my friend  and she said she gets more flack from blacks than she does whites when they are out to dinner or going to a movie (she is white..he is black). Personally, I think it's pretty sad that folks see skin color instead of two people who love each other. And....mixed babies are gorgeous!
> 
> This question pertains to black with white, asian with black or white, hispanic with black or white or asian and all vice versa.
> 
> Your opinions are...........?



My guess is that the poll results will likely be a pretty fair representation of the percentage of Americans who are racist. Looks like about 13%.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend said the women are the worse. Black women. She said they roll their eyes a lot, or flat out are rude and ask him in front of her why he doesn't want chocolate instead of a pasty snail. (She is blonde and scandanavian...so very pale).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard that before.  I don't see why it should matter at all.  If you are like and are attracted to a person, that's all that should count IMO, barring other important factors of course, skin color not being one of them.
Click to expand...


Racism is born from insecurity. I suspect the reaction of the black woman in this case is insecurity as well.


----------



## Mickiel

Mickiel said:


> Most of the white girls I have had tripped me out ;  they were nice and very sexual , they always want you to  rock them hard.




And the White girls I have had who were experiencing being with a Black man for the first time; its like I took them to another planet, and they could never go back.

Strange.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Gracie said:


> I dated hispanics, blacks, native americans when I was younger. And then eventually did marry a native american. Never got to date an asian guy though. They usually stick to their own race anyway. At least, the ones I knew. I had asian friends, yes. But dating? None ever showed an interest in asking me, sad to say.



I dated an Asian girl for awhile. The sex was really good, but I was always horny an hour later.


----------



## Unkotare

BuckToothMoron said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dated hispanics, blacks, native americans when I was younger. And then eventually did marry a native american. Never got to date an asian guy though. They usually stick to their own race anyway. At least, the ones I knew. I had asian friends, yes. But dating? None ever showed an interest in asking me, sad to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dated an Asian girl for awhile. The sex was really good, but I was always horny an hour later.
Click to expand...




Loser virgin joke ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Mickiel

Mickiel said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the white girls I have had tripped me out ;  they were nice and very sexual , they always want you to  rock them hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the White girls I have had who were experiencing being with a Black man for the first time; its like I took them to another planet, and they could never go back.
> 
> Strange.
Click to expand...



It was like I baptized them into a new life? Like they were freed.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Unkotare said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dated hispanics, blacks, native americans when I was younger. And then eventually did marry a native american. Never got to date an asian guy though. They usually stick to their own race anyway. At least, the ones I knew. I had asian friends, yes. But dating? None ever showed an interest in asking me, sad to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dated an Asian girl for awhile. The sex was really good, but I was always horny an hour later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loser virgin joke ^^^^^^^^
Click to expand...

Guess you'd know.


----------



## Mickiel

Mickiel said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the white girls I have had tripped me out ;  they were nice and very sexual , they always want you to  rock them hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the White girls I have had who were experiencing being with a Black man for the first time; its like I took them to another planet, and they could never go back.
> 
> Strange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was like I baptized them into a new life? Like they were freed.
Click to expand...


I always wondered why so many White girls were coming to us , they came in droves.  I had so many of them in college , I lost count. I think it was more sexual than anything else. I don't think it was mostly relational ;  they were starved.  They were acting desperate to me. Like they were addicts. You know, like they heard so much about us that they had to know.

That's how it was in the 70's and 80's. Now its mellowed but they still act like they need;  like they long;  so I know that means White men are not treating their women right. Not all of them, but enough of them.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Mickiel said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the white girls I have had tripped me out ;  they were nice and very sexual , they always want you to  rock them hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the White girls I have had who were experiencing being with a Black man for the first time; its like I took them to another planet, and they could never go back.
> 
> Strange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was like I baptized them into a new life? Like they were freed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always wondered why so many White girls were coming to us , they came in droves.  I had so many of them in college , I lost count. I think it was more sexual than anything else. I don't think it was mostly relational ;  they were starved.  They were acting desperate to me. Like they were addicts. You know, like they heard so much about us that they had to know.
> 
> That's how it was in the 70's and 80's. Now its mellowed but they still act like they need;  like they long;  so I know that means White men are not treating their women right. Not all of them, but enough of them.
Click to expand...


Hmm, interesting way to put it- "white men are not treating their women right". It kind of implies white girls belong to white men. How are the black men treating "their" women?


----------



## Mickiel

BuckToothMoron said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the white girls I have had tripped me out ;  they were nice and very sexual , they always want you to  rock them hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the White girls I have had who were experiencing being with a Black man for the first time; its like I took them to another planet, and they could never go back.
> 
> Strange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was like I baptized them into a new life? Like they were freed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always wondered why so many White girls were coming to us , they came in droves.  I had so many of them in college , I lost count. I think it was more sexual than anything else. I don't think it was mostly relational ;  they were starved.  They were acting desperate to me. Like they were addicts. You know, like they heard so much about us that they had to know.
> 
> That's how it was in the 70's and 80's. Now its mellowed but they still act like they need;  like they long;  so I know that means White men are not treating their women right. Not all of them, but enough of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, interesting way to put it- "white men are not treating their women right". It kind of implies white girls belong to white men. How are the black men treating "their" women?
Click to expand...



In my view , no different than White men. Men don't know how to treat women. Period.  Not the majority of us.


----------



## Unkotare

BuckToothMoron said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dated hispanics, blacks, native americans when I was younger. And then eventually did marry a native american. Never got to date an asian guy though. They usually stick to their own race anyway. At least, the ones I knew. I had asian friends, yes. But dating? None ever showed an interest in asking me, sad to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dated an Asian girl for awhile. The sex was really good, but I was always horny an hour later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loser virgin joke ^^^^^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess you'd know.
Click to expand...






You offer too much information.


----------



## Gracie

Y'all know this thread is 3 years old, dontcha?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Rikurzhen said:


> SmedlyButler said:
> 
> 
> 
> What struck me though was how genuinely happy they seemed. Hand in hand, laughing out loud at each others jokes, almost a dance to their step.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you strike a balance between happiness in the moment and heartache from divorce and family destruction in the future?
> 
> Couples who marry with a partner outside of religion, outside of culture and outside of race tend to have higher divorce risk.
> 
> No one gets married believing that they're going to get a divorce and yet it happens.
> 
> How much should that higher risk factor into decisions in the present.
> 
> Most people can drive safely without using a seatbelt but we know that seatbelts prevent serious injury and death in the unlikely event of a car accident. People whether by choice or law, modify their behavior in the present to minimize risk in the future.
> 
> What's different with relationships? Is it because reason and romance cannot coexist? Is it because the heart overrules the brain?
Click to expand...

"Couples who marry with a partner outside of religion, outside of culture and outside of race tend to have higher divorce risk." ??I don't know that for a fact. You might want to provide some documentation when you post something like that. In any case, even if true, when a couple is in love- when they believe in each other and their future together, should they walk away from it because of some statistical probability of failure? If that were the case, no one should get married given the dismal success rates of marriages in general


----------



## anotherlife

Interracial going is in!  We all need it.  I recommend Africans, their skin remains young and wrinkle free for 60++ years.  Even Americans can get happy this way, because some ghetto cows are proud to be over 300 pounds.  .


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

anotherlife said:


> Interracial going is in!  We all need it.  I recommend Africans, their skin remains young and wrinkle free for 60++ years.  Even Americans can get happy this way, because some ghetto cows are proud to be over 300 pounds.  .


----------



## Desperado

Nothing good can come of it:
OJ and Nicole Brown Simpson
Stanley Anne Durham and Barack Hussein Obama Sr
FBI agent named Daniela Greene who married the ISIS fighter Denis Cuspert
Female FBI agent married ISIS terrorist she was investigating - Hot Air


----------



## Moonglow

Frankly I don't care who you shack up with, it's not any of my business..


----------



## S.J.

Unkotare said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't vote because I can't make that judgement call for others.  I've been married three times.  All were white like myself.  I've been involved with lots of women over the years.  During that time I only fell in love with a non-white one time. She was half Sioux Indian (half Irish).  She was beautiful.  We lived together for just under a year.
> 
> I've met many sweet, intelligent, and pretty non-white women in my life but I'm personally drawn to women of my own race in most cases.  There's just something about blue or green eyes that draws my attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it is the looks of the man, and I like men with dark hair, eyes and skin.  *I've been involved and in long term relationships with men from various ethnic and racial backgrounds.*  In a way, opposites attract. However, one of my longest long term relationships was with a blue eyd Pole.  So, there ya go. It's the man that is important beyond anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No offense, but it sounds like you've slept with a lot of men.  Do you consider yourself a whore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like you've slept with a lot of men.
Click to expand...

Says the pervert who gets turned on by fecal matter.
Google


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> If it weren't so pathetic, it would be funny how some weaklings obsess over non-issues like skin color. Talk about losers...




Darker people are more tropical people, and more tropical people had much different natural selections, their attitudes, and intelligence is much different than ours.


----------



## Chuz Life

Gracie said:


> So....are you one of those folks that think race should stick to race or is it ok (in your opinion) for mixing of the races?
> 
> Thought I'd ask cuz I was chatting with my friend  and she said she gets more flack from blacks than she does whites when they are out to dinner or going to a movie (she is white..he is black). Personally, I think it's pretty sad that folks see skin color instead of two people who love each other. And....mixed babies are gorgeous!
> 
> This question pertains to black with white, asian with black or white, hispanic with black or white or asian and all vice versa.
> 
> Your opinions are...........?



Interesting thread and poll. 

I am in an interracial marriage, myself (14 years now) and I see both the good and bad in it. 

It's a bit of a paradox. 

One person of one race / heritage falls in love with someone of another race / heritage... on the surface, that seems only like a beautiful thing.

However, as it plays out in the long term. . . . generation by generation the heritage and clear identity gets lost. Faster in some cases than others. For example, my wife's mom was 100% Japanese. . .  yet, my wife never learned to speak a word of it, never visited her folks in Japan and never really felt her heritage was much of a part of her identity at all. Sometimes it was even a burden. (in school she was mistaken for hispanic and she was the target of racists attacks)


----------



## Unkotare

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it weren't so pathetic, it would be funny how some weaklings obsess over non-issues like skin color. Talk about losers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darker people are more tropical people, and more tropical people had much different natural selections, their attitudes, and intelligence is much different than ours.
Click to expand...




Brought to you by Stormfront 'science.'


----------



## Unkotare

Chuz Life said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So....are you one of those folks that think race should stick to race or is it ok (in your opinion) for mixing of the races?
> 
> Thought I'd ask cuz I was chatting with my friend  and she said she gets more flack from blacks than she does whites when they are out to dinner or going to a movie (she is white..he is black). Personally, I think it's pretty sad that folks see skin color instead of two people who love each other. And....mixed babies are gorgeous!
> 
> This question pertains to black with white, asian with black or white, hispanic with black or white or asian and all vice versa.
> 
> Your opinions are...........?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting thread and poll.
> 
> I am in an interracial marriage, myself (14 years now) and I see both the good and bad in it.
> 
> It's a bit of a paradox.
> 
> One person of one race / heritage falls in love with someone of another race / heritage... on the surface, that seems only like a beautiful thing.
> 
> However, as it plays out in the long term. . . . generation by generation the heritage and clear identity gets lost. Faster in some cases than others. For example, my wife's mom was 100% Japanese. . .  yet, my wife never learned to speak a word of it, never visited her folks in Japan and never really felt her heritage was much of a part of her identity at all...)
Click to expand...




Sounds typically American. What's wrong with that?


----------



## MikeK

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> So you're saying that the various races are "sub species " of the "human race" ?? I don't think so. That are just a different variety like different color roses are.


Are you saying that color is the only distinguishing factor in identifying the various "races?"  

What are your thoughts about color being a widely variable factor exclusively within the Caucasian "race."  I.e., Caucasians can have blond hair, black hair, brown hair, or red hair.  All other races have black hair exclusively.  Caucasians have brown eyes, blue eyes, or green eyes.  All other races have brown eyes exclusively.  

I am Caucasian.  At the end of each of the summers when I was a lifeguard my skin was as dark as some negroes -- and darker than some.  Did that mean I was a temporary negro?  Or is color the least relevant factor in distinguishing the various "races."


----------



## MikeK

Mickiel said:


> And the White girls I have had who were experiencing being with a Black man for the first time; its like I took them to another planet, and they could never go back.
> 
> Strange.


Presuming you've given that rather happy circumstance some thought, what do you attribute such a captivating performance to?  Your natural equipment, special skills, pheromonal stimuli, acrobatic technique, or just some personal magnificence?


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Mickiel said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the white girls I have had tripped me out ;  they were nice and very sexual , they always want you to  rock them hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the White girls I have had who were experiencing being with a Black man for the first time; its like I took them to another planet, and they could never go back.
> 
> Strange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was like I baptized them into a new life? Like they were freed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always wondered why so many White girls were coming to us , they came in droves.  I had so many of them in college , I lost count. I think it was more sexual than anything else. I don't think it was mostly relational ;  they were starved.  They were acting desperate to me. Like they were addicts. You know, like they heard so much about us that they had to know.
> 
> That's how it was in the 70's and 80's. Now its mellowed but they still act like they need;  like they long;  so I know that means White men are not treating their women right. Not all of them, but enough of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, interesting way to put it- "white men are not treating their women right". It kind of implies white girls belong to white men. How are the black men treating "their" women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In my view , no different than White men. Men don't know how to treat women. Period.  Not the majority of us.
Click to expand...


Oops, you missed my point. White woman don't belong to white men. They aren't their women. Nor do Black women belong to black men. You seem to feel differently. Is that a black thing?


----------



## Gracie

Skin color. That's what it boils down to. People are people. Period.


----------



## Mickiel

MikeK said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the White girls I have had who were experiencing being with a Black man for the first time; its like I took them to another planet, and they could never go back.
> 
> Strange.
> 
> 
> 
> Presuming you've given that rather happy circumstance some thought, what do you attribute such a captivating performance to?  Your natural equipment, special skills, pheromonal stimuli, acrobatic technique, or just some personal magnificence?
Click to expand...



When I was younger , I perhaps did some of all the things you listed, and I am sure the women enjoyed it. I think much of the attraction was physical back then; how a man looks and shapes. But now I think those things are still attractions, but women are looking at how they " Sense a man" , looking at how he thinks and what kind of demeanor he has. His spirit, you know, our ways and being.

If they find a man that their spirit likes, and he appeals directly to her sexual desires; then I think she will be happy and things could grow from there.


----------



## Mickiel

BuckToothMoron said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the White girls I have had who were experiencing being with a Black man for the first time; its like I took them to another planet, and they could never go back.
> 
> Strange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was like I baptized them into a new life? Like they were freed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always wondered why so many White girls were coming to us , they came in droves.  I had so many of them in college , I lost count. I think it was more sexual than anything else. I don't think it was mostly relational ;  they were starved.  They were acting desperate to me. Like they were addicts. You know, like they heard so much about us that they had to know.
> 
> That's how it was in the 70's and 80's. Now its mellowed but they still act like they need;  like they long;  so I know that means White men are not treating their women right. Not all of them, but enough of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, interesting way to put it- "white men are not treating their women right". It kind of implies white girls belong to white men. How are the black men treating "their" women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In my view , no different than White men. Men don't know how to treat women. Period.  Not the majority of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oops, you missed my point. White woman don't belong to white men. They aren't their women. Nor do Black women belong to black men. You seem to feel differently. Is that a black thing?
Click to expand...



You have misjudged me, I do not believe any one belongs to anyone!

The phraseology " " Its a Black thing", means the same thing as " Its a White thing", its a culture thing, its a natural way of being that is a result of many circumstances. But it can be perverted by people. In example , if a man states that this woman belongs to him , and he Only" means they are in relationship together, I understand that. But if he says, " She is mine" and he treats her like he owns her, that is perversion.


----------



## ChrisL

BuckToothMoron said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the White girls I have had who were experiencing being with a Black man for the first time; its like I took them to another planet, and they could never go back.
> 
> Strange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was like I baptized them into a new life? Like they were freed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always wondered why so many White girls were coming to us , they came in droves.  I had so many of them in college , I lost count. I think it was more sexual than anything else. I don't think it was mostly relational ;  they were starved.  They were acting desperate to me. Like they were addicts. You know, like they heard so much about us that they had to know.
> 
> That's how it was in the 70's and 80's. Now its mellowed but they still act like they need;  like they long;  so I know that means White men are not treating their women right. Not all of them, but enough of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, interesting way to put it- "white men are not treating their women right". It kind of implies white girls belong to white men. How are the black men treating "their" women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In my view , no different than White men. Men don't know how to treat women. Period.  Not the majority of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oops, you missed my point. White woman don't belong to white men. They aren't their women. Nor do Black women belong to black men. You seem to feel differently. Is that a black thing?
Click to expand...


You totally bagged and tagged him!


----------



## Chuz Life

Gracie said:


> Skin color. That's what it boils down to. People are people. Period.



What about cultures and traditions?

If you seriously value the culture and traditions of any particular race of people (or all of them) - Then why do anything to dilute it?

Interracial marriages do just that.


----------



## WinterBorn

Chuz Life said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skin color. That's what it boils down to. People are people. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about cultures and traditions?
> 
> If you seriously value the culture and traditions of any particular race of people (or all of them) - Then why do anything to dilute it?
> 
> Interracial marriages do just that.
Click to expand...


I pity anyone who chooses a mate based on criteria that is mainly about what their grandparents and ancestors did, instead of choosing one that fits them and their life.    People should love and marry the person who compliments them best and makes their life fuller and better.  To do otherwise is to sacrifice your own happiness for people who no longer exist.


----------



## Chuz Life

WinterBorn said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skin color. That's what it boils down to. People are people. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about cultures and traditions?
> 
> If you seriously value the culture and traditions of any particular race of people (or all of them) - Then why do anything to dilute it?
> 
> Interracial marriages do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I pity anyone who chooses a mate based on criteria that is mainly about what their grandparents and ancestors did, instead of choosing one that fits them and their life.    People should love and marry the person who compliments them best and makes their life fuller and better.  To do otherwise is to sacrifice your own happiness for people who no longer exist.
Click to expand...


I  don't disagree with you on that entirely. However,  I  can't ignore how it's  a sure fire way to erode and dilute distinct races and cultures into oblivion.


----------



## Unkotare

Chuz Life said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skin color. That's what it boils down to. People are people. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about cultures and traditions?
> 
> If you seriously value the culture and traditions of any particular race of people (or all of them) - Then why do anything to dilute it?
> 
> Interracial marriages do just that.
Click to expand...






Somebody doesn't understand culture or history.


----------



## Chuz Life

Unkotare said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skin color. That's what it boils down to. People are people. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about cultures and traditions?
> 
> If you seriously value the culture and traditions of any particular race of people (or all of them) - Then why do anything to dilute it?
> 
> Interracial marriages do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody doesn't understand culture or history.
Click to expand...


But you can set me straight on it.

Right?

Ok... I'll bite.

Let's hear it.


----------



## Coyote

Chuz Life said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skin color. That's what it boils down to. People are people. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about cultures and traditions?
> 
> If you seriously value the culture and traditions of any particular race of people (or all of them) - Then why do anything to dilute it?
> 
> Interracial marriages do just that.
Click to expand...


Race isn't culture, it's just an artificial/arbritrary biological definition.


----------



## Unkotare

Chuz Life said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skin color. That's what it boils down to. People are people. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about cultures and traditions?
> 
> If you seriously value the culture and traditions of any particular race of people (or all of them) - Then why do anything to dilute it?
> 
> Interracial marriages do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody doesn't understand culture or history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you can set me straight on it.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Ok... I'll bite.
> 
> Let's hear it.
Click to expand...







Cultures always change. That is the nature of culture. Humans have always interacted wherever and whenever possible. Nothing to fear.


----------



## Aries

Gracie said:


> So....are you one of those folks that think race should stick to race or is it ok (in your opinion) for mixing of the races?
> 
> Thought I'd ask cuz I was chatting with my friend  and she said she gets more flack from blacks than she does whites when they are out to dinner or going to a movie (she is white..he is black). Personally, I think it's pretty sad that folks see skin color instead of two people who love each other. And....mixed babies are gorgeous!
> 
> This question pertains to black with white, asian with black or white, hispanic with black or white or asian and all vice versa.
> 
> Your opinions are...........?


I am white and my husband is hispanic. My first day on this board I was told by a member that being a race mixer was punishable by death in his opinion. I was astonished. Being from NY, I have never heard such rhetoric.
But to me race does not make a person. It does not play a factor in how I view, relate to, interact with, and chose to build relationships with people at all.


----------



## MikeK

Mickiel said:


> When I was younger , I perhaps did some of all the things you listed, and I am sure the women enjoyed it. I think much of the attraction was physical back then; how a man looks and shapes. But now I think those things are still attractions, but women are looking at how they " Sense a man" , looking at how he thinks and what kind of demeanor he has. His spirit, you know, our ways and being.
> 
> If they find a man that their spirit likes, and he appeals directly to her sexual desires; then I think she will be happy and things could grow from there.


I'm inclined to believe the attraction that draws White women to Black men is primarily physical rather than anything spiritual, intellectual, or purely emotional.  Because I can't imagine women being drawn to a man who is short, 200 pounds overweight with bad breath, rotten teeth and balding -- no matter how "nice" he is.

If we examine historical literature, beginning with Shakespeare's, _Othello,_ we find that sex appeal between the gender holds that men are attracted to _*fair*_ (white) maidens, while women are attracted to men who are tall, _*dark*_ (presumably black), and handsome.  The implication of this observation is affirmed by the fact that finding White women in the company of Black men is increasingly common (owing to proportionately increasing acceptance of integration) while finding Black women in the company of White men is consistently rare. 

Edith Piaf, the former prostitute and beloved French cabaret singer of the 1920s, shocked the women (and enlightened the men) of Europe and America during that era by saying _*deep in the soul of even the most demure and seemingly chaste woman rests a wanton whore whose smoldering passions long for release.*_  Piaf also raised eyebrows in Paris and New York by brazenly appearing in public in the company of Black men. 

What do you think of the idea that consorting with a Black man enables a White woman to release the raging whore within her, the hidden persona which cannot, or will not, respond to the attentions of a White lover.   Shakespeare delicately suggests exactly this circumstance in his descriptions of Desdemona's attraction to Othello, the Black Moor?  Your descriptions of the sexual responses of the White women you've known clearly suggest a release from inhibition. 

If this is true the remaining question is whether the inhibition is rooted in sociological or psychological factors, or a little of both.


----------



## Mickiel

MikeK said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was younger , I perhaps did some of all the things you listed, and I am sure the women enjoyed it. I think much of the attraction was physical back then; how a man looks and shapes. But now I think those things are still attractions, but women are looking at how they " Sense a man" , looking at how he thinks and what kind of demeanor he has. His spirit, you know, our ways and being.
> 
> If they find a man that their spirit likes, and he appeals directly to her sexual desires; then I think she will be happy and things could grow from there.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm inclined to believe the attraction that draws White women to Black men is primarily physical rather than anything spiritual, intellectual, or purely emotional.  Because I can't imagine women being drawn to a man who is short, 200 pounds overweight with bad breath, rotten teeth and balding -- no matter how "nice" he is.
> 
> If we examine historical literature, beginning with Shakespeare's, _Othello,_ we find that sex appeal between the gender holds that men are attracted to _*fair*_ (white) maidens, while women are attracted to men who are tall, _*dark*_ (presumably black), and handsome.  The implication of this observation is affirmed by the fact that finding White women in the company of Black men is increasingly common (owing to proportionately increasing acceptance of integration) while finding Black women in the company of White men is consistently rare.
> 
> Edith Piaf, the former prostitute and beloved French cabaret singer of the 1920s, shocked the women (and enlightened the men) of Europe and America during that era by saying _*deep in the soul of even the most demure and seemingly chaste woman rests a wanton whore whose smoldering passions long for release.*_  Piaf also raised eyebrows in Paris and New York by brazenly appearing in public in the company of Black men.
> 
> What do you think of the idea that consorting with a Black man enables a White woman to release the raging whore within her, the hidden persona which cannot, or will not, respond to the attentions of a White lover.   Shakespeare delicately suggests exactly this circumstance in his descriptions of Desdemona's attraction to Othello, the Black Moor?  Your descriptions of the sexual responses of the White women you've known clearly suggest a release from inhibition.
> 
> If this is true the remaining question is whether the inhibition is rooted in sociological or psychological factors, or a little of both.
Click to expand...



I think a bit of both, and a few more things could factor in as well. The sex could serve to only draw her into the man, but his intellect can keep her with him. His character can prolong the session to create a marriage , and his emotional content my be her dream come true.

Of course this would be hard for most White men to accept;  and I understand why. A penis does not have a brain , or character ; but it may have emotional content?? It just might!


----------



## anotherlife

Gracie said:


> Skin color. That's what it boils down to. People are people. Period.



No, many are aliens masquerading as humans.  Some are even lizard types.  What if you meet those?


----------



## Moonglow

anotherlife said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skin color. That's what it boils down to. People are people. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, many are aliens masquerading as humans.  Some are even lizard types.  What if you meet those?
Click to expand...

They can eat the bugs in yer house..


----------



## anotherlife

Moonglow said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skin color. That's what it boils down to. People are people. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, many are aliens masquerading as humans.  Some are even lizard types.  What if you meet those?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can eat the bugs in yer house..
Click to expand...


Hmmm I may be a bug come to think of it this is kinky. Yeeppeeee.


----------



## MikeK

Aries said:


> I am white and my husband is hispanic. My first day on this board I was told by a member that being a race mixer was punishable by death in his opinion. I was astonished. Being from NY, I have never heard such rhetoric.
> But to me race does not make a person. It does not play a factor in how I view, relate to, interact with, and chose to build relationships with people at all.


I was raised in and lived most of my life in New York.  I've known many Hispanics, most of whom I think of as White (as are Italians).  Some Hispanics are Black and some are a mixture of Black and various South American Indian derivatives.  

Re: the race-mixing comment:  Don't be surprised by anything you read in this forum.  While most of the participants are reasonable and friendly there are a few whose prescriptions need adjustment.


----------



## Aries

MikeK said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am white and my husband is hispanic. My first day on this board I was told by a member that being a race mixer was punishable by death in his opinion. I was astonished. Being from NY, I have never heard such rhetoric.
> But to me race does not make a person. It does not play a factor in how I view, relate to, interact with, and chose to build relationships with people at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I was raised in and lived most of my life in New York.  I've known many Hispanics, most of whom I think of as White (as are Italians).  Some Hispanics are Black and some are a mixture of Black and various South American Indian derivatives.
> 
> Re: the race-mixing comment:  Don't be surprised by anything you read in this forum.  While most of the participants are reasonable and friendly there are a few whose prescriptions need adjustment.
Click to expand...

I am half sicilian and half Irish (some consider me mixed) he is half Irish half puerto rican. I am from a very diverse city and just don't understand how people can discriminate based on skin color.


----------



## Aries

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it weren't so pathetic, it would be funny how some weaklings obsess over non-issues like skin color. Talk about losers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you miss my thread on what separates the races? Genetically, physical appearance and nothing else. Attitudes and intelligence have more to do with how someone is raised.
> Darker people are more tropical people, and more tropical people had much different natural selections, their attitudes, and intelligence is much different than ours.
Click to expand...


----------



## Aries

ptbw forever said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Stallion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Race is an artificial concept designed to divide us. "Mixing" therefore is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that humankind is a mammalian animal _species_ is unacceptable to some, thus the substitute designation, "race."  But use of the word _race_ when referring to the taxonomic divisions within the human species becomes awkward when the concept of a human "race" arises.  I must ask, do I belong to the Caucasian "race" or to the Human "race?"  That simple equation summarily dismisses the validity and usefulness of the word _race_ with regard to divisions within the human species.
> 
> The simple reality is we humans are another species of animal and, as is it within other animal types, our species is divided into recognizable _*sub-species*_, each manifesting its own uniquely distinguishable physical and behavioral characteristics.
> 
> Another commonly used term for _sub-species_ when referring to varying types within a "lesser" animal category is, _breed_ -- as in, "Another _breed_ of cat."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying that the various races are "sub species " of the "human race" ?? I don't think so. That are just a different variety like different color roses are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Different color roses are identical, except for color.
> 
> Different "colored" humans literally have noticeable differences throughout the body that don't even account for skin "color".
Click to expand...

Our genetics differ in physical appearance alone.


----------



## Aries

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, I like the quote that the French have concerning mixing the races..........
> 
> "In the dark, all cats are grey", meaning that skin color doesn't really matter.
> 
> I adopted that attitude when I joined the Navy.


Before the navy did you think differently of race?


----------



## Chuz Life

Unkotare said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skin color. That's what it boils down to. People are people. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about cultures and traditions?
> 
> If you seriously value the culture and traditions of any particular race of people (or all of them) - Then why do anything to dilute it?
> 
> Interracial marriages do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody doesn't understand culture or history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you can set me straight on it.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Ok... I'll bite.
> 
> Let's hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures always change. That is the nature of culture. Humans have always interacted wherever and whenever possible. Nothing to fear.
Click to expand...


So, since cultures always gradually change over time.... it's perfectly ok to force change it by mixing it up with other races and other heritages too. Right? 

Anything goes!

Then, one day.... the race and or culture is lost. Too few numbers to keep it alive anymore. But, who cares? Right? We can always just read about the way it was or used to be in the history books. That's good enough for everybody.


----------



## Aries

Chuz Life said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skin color. That's what it boils down to. People are people. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about cultures and traditions?
> 
> If you seriously value the culture and traditions of any particular race of people (or all of them) - Then why do anything to dilute it?
> 
> Interracial marriages do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody doesn't understand culture or history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you can set me straight on it.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Ok... I'll bite.
> 
> Let's hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures always change. That is the nature of culture. Humans have always interacted wherever and whenever possible. Nothing to fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, since cultures always gradually change over time.... it's perfectly ok to force change it by mixing it up with other races and other heritages too. Right?
> 
> Anything goes!
> 
> Then, one day.... the race and or culture is lost. Too few numbers to keep it alive anymore. But, who cares? Right? We can always just read about the way it was or used to be in the history books. That's good enough for everybody.
Click to expand...

We're heading that way, and fast. Don't like it? Better find another country.


The Changing Face of America


----------



## ptbw forever

Aries said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Stallion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Race is an artificial concept designed to divide us. "Mixing" therefore is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that humankind is a mammalian animal _species_ is unacceptable to some, thus the substitute designation, "race."  But use of the word _race_ when referring to the taxonomic divisions within the human species becomes awkward when the concept of a human "race" arises.  I must ask, do I belong to the Caucasian "race" or to the Human "race?"  That simple equation summarily dismisses the validity and usefulness of the word _race_ with regard to divisions within the human species.
> 
> The simple reality is we humans are another species of animal and, as is it within other animal types, our species is divided into recognizable _*sub-species*_, each manifesting its own uniquely distinguishable physical and behavioral characteristics.
> 
> Another commonly used term for _sub-species_ when referring to varying types within a "lesser" animal category is, _breed_ -- as in, "Another _breed_ of cat."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying that the various races are "sub species " of the "human race" ?? I don't think so. That are just a different variety like different color roses are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Different color roses are identical, except for color.
> 
> Different "colored" humans literally have noticeable differences throughout the body that don't even account for skin "color".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our genetics differ in physical appearance alone.
Click to expand...

Which goes far beyond just skin color.


----------



## ptbw forever

Aries said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about cultures and traditions?
> 
> If you seriously value the culture and traditions of any particular race of people (or all of them) - Then why do anything to dilute it?
> 
> Interracial marriages do just that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody doesn't understand culture or history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you can set me straight on it.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Ok... I'll bite.
> 
> Let's hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures always change. That is the nature of culture. Humans have always interacted wherever and whenever possible. Nothing to fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, since cultures always gradually change over time.... it's perfectly ok to force change it by mixing it up with other races and other heritages too. Right?
> 
> Anything goes!
> 
> Then, one day.... the race and or culture is lost. Too few numbers to keep it alive anymore. But, who cares? Right? We can always just read about the way it was or used to be in the history books. That's good enough for everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're heading that way, and fast. Don't like it? Better find another country.
> 
> 
> The Changing Face of America
Click to expand...

More like just change it again.


----------



## Chuz Life

Aries said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about cultures and traditions?
> 
> If you seriously value the culture and traditions of any particular race of people (or all of them) - Then why do anything to dilute it?
> 
> Interracial marriages do just that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody doesn't understand culture or history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you can set me straight on it.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Ok... I'll bite.
> 
> Let's hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures always change. That is the nature of culture. Humans have always interacted wherever and whenever possible. Nothing to fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, since cultures always gradually change over time.... it's perfectly ok to force change it by mixing it up with other races and other heritages too. Right?
> 
> Anything goes!
> 
> Then, one day.... the race and or culture is lost. Too few numbers to keep it alive anymore. But, who cares? Right? We can always just read about the way it was or used to be in the history books. That's good enough for everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're heading that way, and fast. Don't like it? Better find another country.
> 
> 
> The Changing Face of America
Click to expand...


I acknowledge that it's changing fast. Whether I like it or not. If you read my earlier post, you will see that I am in an interracial marriage, myself. 

I probably won't live long enough to see the full impact of all the interracial mixing going on. . . but I believe some day when certain races start disappearing because of all of the "mixing. . . " 

More and more are going to see it as a net loss as I am now predicting it will be.


----------



## Aries

ptbw forever said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Stallion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Race is an artificial concept designed to divide us. "Mixing" therefore is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that humankind is a mammalian animal _species_ is unacceptable to some, thus the substitute designation, "race."  But use of the word _race_ when referring to the taxonomic divisions within the human species becomes awkward when the concept of a human "race" arises.  I must ask, do I belong to the Caucasian "race" or to the Human "race?"  That simple equation summarily dismisses the validity and usefulness of the word _race_ with regard to divisions within the human species.
> 
> The simple reality is we humans are another species of animal and, as is it within other animal types, our species is divided into recognizable _*sub-species*_, each manifesting its own uniquely distinguishable physical and behavioral characteristics.
> 
> Another commonly used term for _sub-species_ when referring to varying types within a "lesser" animal category is, _breed_ -- as in, "Another _breed_ of cat."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying that the various races are "sub species " of the "human race" ?? I don't think so. That are just a different variety like different color roses are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Different color roses are identical, except for color.
> 
> Different "colored" humans literally have noticeable differences throughout the body that don't even account for skin "color".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our genetics differ in physical appearance alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which goes far beyond just skin color.
Click to expand...

Physical appearance is shallow.


----------



## Aries

ptbw forever said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody doesn't understand culture or history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you can set me straight on it.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Ok... I'll bite.
> 
> Let's hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures always change. That is the nature of culture. Humans have always interacted wherever and whenever possible. Nothing to fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, since cultures always gradually change over time.... it's perfectly ok to force change it by mixing it up with other races and other heritages too. Right?
> 
> Anything goes!
> 
> Then, one day.... the race and or culture is lost. Too few numbers to keep it alive anymore. But, who cares? Right? We can always just read about the way it was or used to be in the history books. That's good enough for everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're heading that way, and fast. Don't like it? Better find another country.
> 
> 
> The Changing Face of America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like just change it again.
Click to expand...

How so? A little home grown terrorism? Go to for every far right nut case!


----------



## Aries

Chuz Life said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody doesn't understand culture or history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you can set me straight on it.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Ok... I'll bite.
> 
> Let's hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures always change. That is the nature of culture. Humans have always interacted wherever and whenever possible. Nothing to fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, since cultures always gradually change over time.... it's perfectly ok to force change it by mixing it up with other races and other heritages too. Right?
> 
> Anything goes!
> 
> Then, one day.... the race and or culture is lost. Too few numbers to keep it alive anymore. But, who cares? Right? We can always just read about the way it was or used to be in the history books. That's good enough for everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're heading that way, and fast. Don't like it? Better find another country.
> 
> 
> The Changing Face of America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I acknowledge that it's changing fast. Whether I like it or not. If you read my earlier post, you will see that I am in an interracial marriage, myself.
> 
> I probably won't live long enough to see the full impact of all the interracial mixing going on. . . but I believe some day when certain races start disappearing because of all of the "mixing. . . "
> 
> More and more are going to see it as a net loss as I am now predicting it will be.
Click to expand...

But you chose the love of your life over future hypothetical "loss" (evolution) of cultures. As every human should- best wishes.


----------



## ptbw forever

Aries said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you can set me straight on it.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Ok... I'll bite.
> 
> Let's hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures always change. That is the nature of culture. Humans have always interacted wherever and whenever possible. Nothing to fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, since cultures always gradually change over time.... it's perfectly ok to force change it by mixing it up with other races and other heritages too. Right?
> 
> Anything goes!
> 
> Then, one day.... the race and or culture is lost. Too few numbers to keep it alive anymore. But, who cares? Right? We can always just read about the way it was or used to be in the history books. That's good enough for everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're heading that way, and fast. Don't like it? Better find another country.
> 
> 
> The Changing Face of America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like just change it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so? A little home grown terrorism? Go to for every far right nut case!
Click to expand...

Increase the white birth rate.

Racialize right wing politics.


That would radically change the demographics of the country.


----------



## ptbw forever

Aries said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that humankind is a mammalian animal _species_ is unacceptable to some, thus the substitute designation, "race."  But use of the word _race_ when referring to the taxonomic divisions within the human species becomes awkward when the concept of a human "race" arises.  I must ask, do I belong to the Caucasian "race" or to the Human "race?"  That simple equation summarily dismisses the validity and usefulness of the word _race_ with regard to divisions within the human species.
> 
> The simple reality is we humans are another species of animal and, as is it within other animal types, our species is divided into recognizable _*sub-species*_, each manifesting its own uniquely distinguishable physical and behavioral characteristics.
> 
> Another commonly used term for _sub-species_ when referring to varying types within a "lesser" animal category is, _breed_ -- as in, "Another _breed_ of cat."
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying that the various races are "sub species " of the "human race" ?? I don't think so. That are just a different variety like different color roses are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Different color roses are identical, except for color.
> 
> Different "colored" humans literally have noticeable differences throughout the body that don't even account for skin "color".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our genetics differ in physical appearance alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which goes far beyond just skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Physical appearance is shallow.
Click to expand...

Not really, no.


----------



## Chuz Life

Aries said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you can set me straight on it.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Ok... I'll bite.
> 
> Let's hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures always change. That is the nature of culture. Humans have always interacted wherever and whenever possible. Nothing to fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, since cultures always gradually change over time.... it's perfectly ok to force change it by mixing it up with other races and other heritages too. Right?
> 
> Anything goes!
> 
> Then, one day.... the race and or culture is lost. Too few numbers to keep it alive anymore. But, who cares? Right? We can always just read about the way it was or used to be in the history books. That's good enough for everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're heading that way, and fast. Don't like it? Better find another country.
> 
> 
> The Changing Face of America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I acknowledge that it's changing fast. Whether I like it or not. If you read my earlier post, you will see that I am in an interracial marriage, myself.
> 
> I probably won't live long enough to see the full impact of all the interracial mixing going on. . . but I believe some day when certain races start disappearing because of all of the "mixing. . . "
> 
> More and more are going to see it as a net loss as I am now predicting it will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you chose the love of your life over future hypothetical "loss" (eveolution) of cultures. As every human should- best wishes.
Click to expand...


My wife was already of mixed race. So, marrying her did not change anything in that way.


----------



## Aries

ptbw forever said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures always change. That is the nature of culture. Humans have always interacted wherever and whenever possible. Nothing to fear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, since cultures always gradually change over time.... it's perfectly ok to force change it by mixing it up with other races and other heritages too. Right?
> 
> Anything goes!
> 
> Then, one day.... the race and or culture is lost. Too few numbers to keep it alive anymore. But, who cares? Right? We can always just read about the way it was or used to be in the history books. That's good enough for everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're heading that way, and fast. Don't like it? Better find another country.
> 
> 
> The Changing Face of America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like just change it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so? A little home grown terrorism? Go to for every far right nut case!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Increase the white birth rate.
> 
> Racialize right wing politics.
> 
> 
> That would radically change the demographics of the country.
Click to expand...

How are you going to increase white birth rate?


----------



## Aries

Chuz Life said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures always change. That is the nature of culture. Humans have always interacted wherever and whenever possible. Nothing to fear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, since cultures always gradually change over time.... it's perfectly ok to force change it by mixing it up with other races and other heritages too. Right?
> 
> Anything goes!
> 
> Then, one day.... the race and or culture is lost. Too few numbers to keep it alive anymore. But, who cares? Right? We can always just read about the way it was or used to be in the history books. That's good enough for everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're heading that way, and fast. Don't like it? Better find another country.
> 
> 
> The Changing Face of America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I acknowledge that it's changing fast. Whether I like it or not. If you read my earlier post, you will see that I am in an interracial marriage, myself.
> 
> I probably won't live long enough to see the full impact of all the interracial mixing going on. . . but I believe some day when certain races start disappearing because of all of the "mixing. . . "
> 
> More and more are going to see it as a net loss as I am now predicting it will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you chose the love of your life over future hypothetical "loss" (eveolution) of cultures. As every human should- best wishes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My wife was already of mixed race. So, marrying her did not change anything in that way.
Click to expand...

My mother is 100% Irish, my father is 100% sicilian. Sicilian DNA has traces of African and Arab, from mixing, being conquered and what not over the centuries. So I guess technically I was already mixed as well. It is quite apparent in family photos I must say. With one group I stick out as the light one and with the other side I stick out as the dark one.


----------



## ptbw forever

Aries said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, since cultures always gradually change over time.... it's perfectly ok to force change it by mixing it up with other races and other heritages too. Right?
> 
> Anything goes!
> 
> Then, one day.... the race and or culture is lost. Too few numbers to keep it alive anymore. But, who cares? Right? We can always just read about the way it was or used to be in the history books. That's good enough for everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> We're heading that way, and fast. Don't like it? Better find another country.
> 
> 
> The Changing Face of America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like just change it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so? A little home grown terrorism? Go to for every far right nut case!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Increase the white birth rate.
> 
> Racialize right wing politics.
> 
> 
> That would radically change the demographics of the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are you going to increase white birth rate?
Click to expand...

By chipping away at the anti-white societal double standards, educating white people about their culture, and allowing tribalism and racism  expressed by non-whites at an ever growing scale to push white people into enclaves.

Eventually white guilt will literally die out and white Democrats that give legitimacy to the Democratic Party's anti-white antics will also die out.


----------



## Chuz Life

Aries said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, since cultures always gradually change over time.... it's perfectly ok to force change it by mixing it up with other races and other heritages too. Right?
> 
> Anything goes!
> 
> Then, one day.... the race and or culture is lost. Too few numbers to keep it alive anymore. But, who cares? Right? We can always just read about the way it was or used to be in the history books. That's good enough for everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> We're heading that way, and fast. Don't like it? Better find another country.
> 
> 
> The Changing Face of America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I acknowledge that it's changing fast. Whether I like it or not. If you read my earlier post, you will see that I am in an interracial marriage, myself.
> 
> I probably won't live long enough to see the full impact of all the interracial mixing going on. . . but I believe some day when certain races start disappearing because of all of the "mixing. . . "
> 
> More and more are going to see it as a net loss as I am now predicting it will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you chose the love of your life over future hypothetical "loss" (eveolution) of cultures. As every human should- best wishes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My wife was already of mixed race. So, marrying her did not change anything in that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My mother is 100% Irish, my father is 100% sicilian. Sicilian DNA has traces of African and Arab, from mixing, being conquered and what not over the centuries. So I guess technically I was already mixed as well. It is quite apparent in family photos I must say. With one group I stick out as the light one and with the other side I stick out as the dark one.
Click to expand...


----------



## Moonglow

Chuz Life said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skin color. That's what it boils down to. People are people. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about cultures and traditions?
> 
> If you seriously value the culture and traditions of any particular race of people (or all of them) - Then why do anything to dilute it?
> 
> Interracial marriages do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody doesn't understand culture or history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you can set me straight on it.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Ok... I'll bite.
> 
> Let's hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures always change. That is the nature of culture. Humans have always interacted wherever and whenever possible. Nothing to fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, since cultures always gradually change over time.... it's perfectly ok to force change it by mixing it up with other races and other heritages too. Right?
> 
> Anything goes!
> 
> Then, one day.... the race and or culture is lost. Too few numbers to keep it alive anymore. But, who cares? Right? We can always just read about the way it was or used to be in the history books. That's good enough for everybody.
Click to expand...

yeah, that's all you can do....


----------



## Unkotare

Chuz Life said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skin color. That's what it boils down to. People are people. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about cultures and traditions?
> 
> If you seriously value the culture and traditions of any particular race of people (or all of them) - Then why do anything to dilute it?
> 
> Interracial marriages do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody doesn't understand culture or history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you can set me straight on it.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Ok... I'll bite.
> 
> Let's hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures always change. That is the nature of culture. Humans have always interacted wherever and whenever possible. Nothing to fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, since cultures always gradually change over time.... it's perfectly ok to force change it by mixing it up with other races and other heritages too. Right?
> 
> Anything goes!
> 
> Then, one day.... the race and or culture is lost. Too few numbers to keep it alive anymore. But, who cares? Right? We can always just read about the way it was or used to be in the history books. That's good enough for everybody.
Click to expand...





Just pathetic


----------



## Unkotare

ptbw forever said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures always change. That is the nature of culture. Humans have always interacted wherever and whenever possible. Nothing to fear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, since cultures always gradually change over time.... it's perfectly ok to force change it by mixing it up with other races and other heritages too. Right?
> 
> Anything goes!
> 
> Then, one day.... the race and or culture is lost. Too few numbers to keep it alive anymore. But, who cares? Right? We can always just read about the way it was or used to be in the history books. That's good enough for everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're heading that way, and fast. Don't like it? Better find another country.
> 
> 
> The Changing Face of America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like just change it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so? A little home grown terrorism? Go to for every far right nut case!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Increase the white birth rate.
> 
> Racialize right wing politics.
> 
> 
> That would radically change the demographics of the country.
Click to expand...


----------



## WinterBorn

ptbw forever said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures always change. That is the nature of culture. Humans have always interacted wherever and whenever possible. Nothing to fear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, since cultures always gradually change over time.... it's perfectly ok to force change it by mixing it up with other races and other heritages too. Right?
> 
> Anything goes!
> 
> Then, one day.... the race and or culture is lost. Too few numbers to keep it alive anymore. But, who cares? Right? We can always just read about the way it was or used to be in the history books. That's good enough for everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're heading that way, and fast. Don't like it? Better find another country.
> 
> 
> The Changing Face of America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like just change it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so? A little home grown terrorism? Go to for every far right nut case!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Increase the white birth rate.
> 
> Racialize right wing politics.
> 
> 
> That would radically change the demographics of the country.
Click to expand...

How would you propose to increase the white birth rate?   And is increase the rate of population growth really going to help?  

How about we look at the individual person and stop finding trivial ways to divide the people?


----------



## WinterBorn

ptbw forever said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying that the various races are "sub species " of the "human race" ?? I don't think so. That are just a different variety like different color roses are.
> 
> 
> 
> Different color roses are identical, except for color.
> 
> Different "colored" humans literally have noticeable differences throughout the body that don't even account for skin "color".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our genetics differ in physical appearance alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which goes far beyond just skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Physical appearance is shallow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really, no.
Click to expand...


Yes, it really is.


----------



## anotherlife

Aries said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Stallion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Race is an artificial concept designed to divide us. "Mixing" therefore is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that humankind is a mammalian animal _species_ is unacceptable to some, thus the substitute designation, "race."  But use of the word _race_ when referring to the taxonomic divisions within the human species becomes awkward when the concept of a human "race" arises.  I must ask, do I belong to the Caucasian "race" or to the Human "race?"  That simple equation summarily dismisses the validity and usefulness of the word _race_ with regard to divisions within the human species.
> 
> The simple reality is we humans are another species of animal and, as is it within other animal types, our species is divided into recognizable _*sub-species*_, each manifesting its own uniquely distinguishable physical and behavioral characteristics.
> 
> Another commonly used term for _sub-species_ when referring to varying types within a "lesser" animal category is, _breed_ -- as in, "Another _breed_ of cat."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying that the various races are "sub species " of the "human race" ?? I don't think so. That are just a different variety like different color roses are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Different color roses are identical, except for color.
> 
> Different "colored" humans literally have noticeable differences throughout the body that don't even account for skin "color".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our genetics differ in physical appearance alone.
Click to expand...


That is actually not true, bio observations show that humans are currently splitting into two incompatible species, by blood chemistry.  I forgot the reference article, but it is not the usual  rh positive vs rh negative blood grouping.


----------



## Unkotare

anotherlife said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Stallion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Race is an artificial concept designed to divide us. "Mixing" therefore is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that humankind is a mammalian animal _species_ is unacceptable to some, thus the substitute designation, "race."  But use of the word _race_ when referring to the taxonomic divisions within the human species becomes awkward when the concept of a human "race" arises.  I must ask, do I belong to the Caucasian "race" or to the Human "race?"  That simple equation summarily dismisses the validity and usefulness of the word _race_ with regard to divisions within the human species.
> 
> The simple reality is we humans are another species of animal and, as is it within other animal types, our species is divided into recognizable _*sub-species*_, each manifesting its own uniquely distinguishable physical and behavioral characteristics.
> 
> Another commonly used term for _sub-species_ when referring to varying types within a "lesser" animal category is, _breed_ -- as in, "Another _breed_ of cat."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying that the various races are "sub species " of the "human race" ?? I don't think so. That are just a different variety like different color roses are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Different color roses are identical, except for color.
> 
> Different "colored" humans literally have noticeable differences throughout the body that don't even account for skin "color".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our genetics differ in physical appearance alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is actually not true, bio observations show that humans are currently splitting into two incompatible species, by blood chemistry.  I forgot the reference article, but it is not the usual  rh positive vs rh negative blood grouping.
Click to expand...



   Holy shit, the stupidity...


----------



## Aries

ptbw forever said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're heading that way, and fast. Don't like it? Better find another country.
> 
> 
> The Changing Face of America
> 
> 
> 
> More like just change it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so? A little home grown terrorism? Go to for every far right nut case!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Increase the white birth rate.
> 
> Racialize right wing politics.
> 
> 
> That would radically change the demographics of the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are you going to increase white birth rate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By chipping away at the anti-white societal double standards, educating white people about their culture, and allowing tribalism and racism  expressed by non-whites at an ever growing scale to push white people into enclaves.
> 
> Eventually white guilt will literally die out and white Democrats that give legitimacy to the Democratic Party's anti-white antics will also die out.
Click to expand...

Educate whites about their culture? You probably don't know half of the "white culture" or the history. Now tell me, exactly where did white culture come from? Which country?

That's like saying I'm going to educate Hispanics on their culture and I start teaching a puerto rican about Panamanian traditions. (That's not their culture)


----------



## Aries

anotherlife said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Stallion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Race is an artificial concept designed to divide us. "Mixing" therefore is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that humankind is a mammalian animal _species_ is unacceptable to some, thus the substitute designation, "race."  But use of the word _race_ when referring to the taxonomic divisions within the human species becomes awkward when the concept of a human "race" arises.  I must ask, do I belong to the Caucasian "race" or to the Human "race?"  That simple equation summarily dismisses the validity and usefulness of the word _race_ with regard to divisions within the human species.
> 
> The simple reality is we humans are another species of animal and, as is it within other animal types, our species is divided into recognizable _*sub-species*_, each manifesting its own uniquely distinguishable physical and behavioral characteristics.
> 
> Another commonly used term for _sub-species_ when referring to varying types within a "lesser" animal category is, _breed_ -- as in, "Another _breed_ of cat."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying that the various races are "sub species " of the "human race" ?? I don't think so. That are just a different variety like different color roses are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Different color roses are identical, except for color.
> 
> Different "colored" humans literally have noticeable differences throughout the body that don't even account for skin "color".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our genetics differ in physical appearance alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is actually not true, bio observations show that humans are currently splitting into two incompatible species, by blood chemistry.  I forgot the reference article, but it is not the usual  rh positive vs rh negative blood grouping.
Click to expand...

Interesting. If you find a source please share.


----------



## Cossack1483

TBH.  Once gone black ; there is a very strong chance a White Lady just won't come back.  That's correct ; the obongo DOJ albeit very anti White still reports damaging figures for race mixers.  While White Males raping sheboons is virtually non exsistant ; the converse is disproportionate.  Over 30,000 domestic White Ladies are raped by non whites on an annual basis.  Globally with the propogation of islam ; Euro Women have become not only prey but targets for non whites.


----------



## Mickiel

Cossack1483 said:


> TBH.  Once gone black ; there is a very strong chance a White Lady just won't come back.  That's correct ; the obongo DOJ albeit very anti White still reports damaging figures for race mixers.  While White Males raping sheboons is virtually non exsistant ; the converse is disproportionate.  Over 30,000 domestic White Ladies are raped by non whites on an annual basis.  Globally with the propogation of islam ; Euro Women have become not only prey but targets for non whites.




Its  like switching  cars; once you get something better, you stick with it. Black men simply satisfy White women in many ways. As I have stated , the Black penis has a great emotional content. It invades the woman's body, and her consciousness, bringing her to emotional levels that she totally enjoys.


----------



## Mickiel

I remember when I was in college, and I boned many White women, I did not realize what I was doing to their emotional content. I was just unaware and stupid. I would meet one and take her back to the room, and get to know her. Now in my ignorance, I looked at the sex  as a session; and I would get on her and punish her! Not punish in the pain and hurting sense, but give her the ride of her life! In my mind I was thinking, man, I'm going to tear this up!!

Never realizing that this was a woman, with feelings and emotional content. She is now connected to what I did to her, and mostly ready for relationship. And I hurt a lot of women, both White and Black, and other races. I did that for years, until mature intelligent women broke me from it and taught me to realize just what I was doing.


----------



## Cossack1483

Silly negro .  No real White ever pays a "beast of the field" attention.  We're  talking mudsharks here , again the afore mentioned stinks of beastiality.  Back to the barnyard , sambo.


----------



## Mickiel

Cossack1483 said:


> Silly negro .  No real White ever pays a "beast of the field" attention.  We're  talking mudsharks here , again the afore mentioned stinks of beastiality.  Back to the barnyard , sambo.




It was my pleasure to share with you the ways and means of some of your women, and it was my joy to experience it; my regret to hurt the feelings of so many of them. Over 200 at my last count. That's how ignorant I was, I actually counted them , as if they were cattle.

Oh, those were the days. The old Black man taught me a lesson, we were standing on the hill of the campus, looking down at all the white women. I said, hey, lets hurry down and go get one. The old man said no! Lets take our time and get them all!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Aries said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So....are you one of those folks that think race should stick to race or is it ok (in your opinion) for mixing of the races?
> 
> Thought I'd ask cuz I was chatting with my friend  and she said she gets more flack from blacks than she does whites when they are out to dinner or going to a movie (she is white..he is black). Personally, I think it's pretty sad that folks see skin color instead of two people who love each other. And....mixed babies are gorgeous!
> 
> This question pertains to black with white, asian with black or white, hispanic with black or white or asian and all vice versa.
> 
> Your opinions are...........?
> 
> 
> 
> I am white and my husband is hispanic. My first day on this board I was told by a member that being a race mixer was punishable by death in his opinion. I was astonished. Being from NY, I have never heard such rhetoric.
> But to me race does not make a person. It does not play a factor in how I view, relate to, interact with, and chose to build relationships with people at all.
Click to expand...


The racist New Yorkers mostly moved out to the suburbs, I live in Putnam County, New York there was a lot of racism here from kids growing up, talking about dirty Mexicans, N*ggers, and comparing bad things to Jews.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Aries said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about cultures and traditions?
> 
> If you seriously value the culture and traditions of any particular race of people (or all of them) - Then why do anything to dilute it?
> 
> Interracial marriages do just that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody doesn't understand culture or history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you can set me straight on it.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Ok... I'll bite.
> 
> Let's hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures always change. That is the nature of culture. Humans have always interacted wherever and whenever possible. Nothing to fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, since cultures always gradually change over time.... it's perfectly ok to force change it by mixing it up with other races and other heritages too. Right?
> 
> Anything goes!
> 
> Then, one day.... the race and or culture is lost. Too few numbers to keep it alive anymore. But, who cares? Right? We can always just read about the way it was or used to be in the history books. That's good enough for everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're heading that way, and fast. Don't like it? Better find another country.
> 
> 
> The Changing Face of America
Click to expand...


Liberals are so insistent on destroying White America, this is the monstrosity of our times.


----------



## Unkotare

I don't know what they are feeding the chickens, but there's a lot of chicken shit around here.


----------



## Unkotare

Cossack1483 said:


> Silly negro .  No real White ever pays a "beast of the field" attention.  We're  talking mudsharks here , again the afore mentioned stinks of beastiality.  Back to the barnyard , sambo.




...says the 98lbs virgin hero in momma's basement.


----------



## Chuz Life

Unkotare said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about cultures and traditions?
> 
> If you seriously value the culture and traditions of any particular race of people (or all of them) - Then why do anything to dilute it?
> 
> Interracial marriages do just that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody doesn't understand culture or history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you can set me straight on it.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Ok... I'll bite.
> 
> Let's hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures always change. That is the nature of culture. Humans have always interacted wherever and whenever possible. Nothing to fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, since cultures always gradually change over time.... it's perfectly ok to force change it by mixing it up with other races and other heritages too. Right?
> 
> Anything goes!
> 
> Then, one day.... the race and or culture is lost. Too few numbers to keep it alive anymore. But, who cares? Right? We can always just read about the way it was or used to be in the history books. That's good enough for everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just pathetic
Click to expand...


Your projection has been noted.


----------



## WinterBorn

Cossack1483 said:


> Silly negro .  No real White ever pays a "beast of the field" attention.  We're  talking mudsharks here , again the afore mentioned stinks of beastiality.  Back to the barnyard , sambo.



Spare us the Stormfront nonsense.   No one pays a beast of the field any attention?   LMAO!!   There are plenty of good looking white women who only date black men.  The only "beastiality" here is that your ignorance rivals that of the more stupid barnyard livestock.

Let us know when you grow up and move out of your Mom's house.  Maybe you will be capable of an adult conversation.  Maybe.


----------



## Unkotare

Chuz Life said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody doesn't understand culture or history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you can set me straight on it.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Ok... I'll bite.
> 
> Let's hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures always change. That is the nature of culture. Humans have always interacted wherever and whenever possible. Nothing to fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, since cultures always gradually change over time.... it's perfectly ok to force change it by mixing it up with other races and other heritages too. Right?
> 
> Anything goes!
> 
> Then, one day.... the race and or culture is lost. Too few numbers to keep it alive anymore. But, who cares? Right? We can always just read about the way it was or used to be in the history books. That's good enough for everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your projection has been noted.
Click to expand...





Some people apparently won't stop hyperventilating unless everyone marries their first cousin.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

anotherlife said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Stallion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Race is an artificial concept designed to divide us. "Mixing" therefore is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that humankind is a mammalian animal _species_ is unacceptable to some, thus the substitute designation, "race."  But use of the word _race_ when referring to the taxonomic divisions within the human species becomes awkward when the concept of a human "race" arises.  I must ask, do I belong to the Caucasian "race" or to the Human "race?"  That simple equation summarily dismisses the validity and usefulness of the word _race_ with regard to divisions within the human species.
> 
> The simple reality is we humans are another species of animal and, as is it within other animal types, our species is divided into recognizable _*sub-species*_, each manifesting its own uniquely distinguishable physical and behavioral characteristics.
> 
> Another commonly used term for _sub-species_ when referring to varying types within a "lesser" animal category is, _breed_ -- as in, "Another _breed_ of cat."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying that the various races are "sub species " of the "human race" ?? I don't think so. That are just a different variety like different color roses are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Different color roses are identical, except for color.
> 
> Different "colored" humans literally have noticeable differences throughout the body that don't even account for skin "color".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our genetics differ in physical appearance alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is actually not true, bio observations show that humans are currently splitting into two incompatible species, by blood chemistry.  I forgot the reference article, but it is not the usual  rh positive vs rh negative blood grouping.
Click to expand...

Sounds like a major load of equine excrement to me


----------



## Chuz Life

Unkotare said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you can set me straight on it.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Ok... I'll bite.
> 
> Let's hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures always change. That is the nature of culture. Humans have always interacted wherever and whenever possible. Nothing to fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, since cultures always gradually change over time.... it's perfectly ok to force change it by mixing it up with other races and other heritages too. Right?
> 
> Anything goes!
> 
> Then, one day.... the race and or culture is lost. Too few numbers to keep it alive anymore. But, who cares? Right? We can always just read about the way it was or used to be in the history books. That's good enough for everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your projection has been noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people apparently won't stop hyperventilating unless everyone marries their first cousin.
Click to expand...


Yeah because everyone knows it's either that or marry outside your own race.

Those are the only two choices there are. Right?


----------



## Unkotare

Chuz Life said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures always change. That is the nature of culture. Humans have always interacted wherever and whenever possible. Nothing to fear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, since cultures always gradually change over time.... it's perfectly ok to force change it by mixing it up with other races and other heritages too. Right?
> 
> Anything goes!
> 
> Then, one day.... the race and or culture is lost. Too few numbers to keep it alive anymore. But, who cares? Right? We can always just read about the way it was or used to be in the history books. That's good enough for everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your projection has been noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people apparently won't stop hyperventilating unless everyone marries their first cousin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah because everyone knows it's either that or marry outside your own race.
> 
> Those are the only two choices there are. Right?
Click to expand...




It's impossible to marry outside your race because humans are all of one race. That bullshit the cowardly and stupid panic over is irrelevant.


----------



## Cossack1483

From insecure negros to misguided self hating whiggers ; anti white behavior seems rampant


----------



## anotherlife

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that humankind is a mammalian animal _species_ is unacceptable to some, thus the substitute designation, "race."  But use of the word _race_ when referring to the taxonomic divisions within the human species becomes awkward when the concept of a human "race" arises.  I must ask, do I belong to the Caucasian "race" or to the Human "race?"  That simple equation summarily dismisses the validity and usefulness of the word _race_ with regard to divisions within the human species.
> 
> The simple reality is we humans are another species of animal and, as is it within other animal types, our species is divided into recognizable _*sub-species*_, each manifesting its own uniquely distinguishable physical and behavioral characteristics.
> 
> Another commonly used term for _sub-species_ when referring to varying types within a "lesser" animal category is, _breed_ -- as in, "Another _breed_ of cat."
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying that the various races are "sub species " of the "human race" ?? I don't think so. That are just a different variety like different color roses are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Different color roses are identical, except for color.
> 
> Different "colored" humans literally have noticeable differences throughout the body that don't even account for skin "color".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our genetics differ in physical appearance alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is actually not true, bio observations show that humans are currently splitting into two incompatible species, by blood chemistry.  I forgot the reference article, but it is not the usual  rh positive vs rh negative blood grouping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a major load of equine excrement to me
Click to expand...


Who is equine excrement and how well do you know them?  Americans are the necrophiliac zombie species I'm afraid, if that's what you mean.


----------



## anotherlife

Cossack1483 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly negro .  No real White ever pays a "beast of the field" attention.  We're  talking mudsharks here , again the afore mentioned stinks of beastiality.  Back to the barnyard , sambo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare us the Stormfront nonsense.   No one pays a beast of the field any attention?   LMAO!!   There are plenty of good looking white women who only date black men.  The only "beastiality" here is that your ignorance rivals that of the more stupid barnyard livestock.
> 
> Let us know when you grow up and move out of your Mom's house.  Maybe you will be capable of an adult conversation.  Maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One gets the idea that jigs find the she boon as repulsive as White Men do.  It becomes obvious that White Ladies are cherished and far more desired that non white primates.
Click to expand...


There are species specific differences between us whites and the negros.  For example, negros love fat women and negro women twerk(?) nonstop fox sex.  Blacks don't accept a woman if she is not fat.  This is fully incompatible with whites.


----------



## Liberty777

Diversity will never work. This thread is a perfect example.


----------



## Chuz Life

Unkotare said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, since cultures always gradually change over time.... it's perfectly ok to force change it by mixing it up with other races and other heritages too. Right?
> 
> Anything goes!
> 
> Then, one day.... the race and or culture is lost. Too few numbers to keep it alive anymore. But, who cares? Right? We can always just read about the way it was or used to be in the history books. That's good enough for everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your projection has been noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people apparently won't stop hyperventilating unless everyone marries their first cousin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah because everyone knows it's either that or marry outside your own race.
> 
> Those are the only two choices there are. Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's impossible to marry outside your race *because humans are all of one race.* That bullshit the cowardly and stupid panic over is irrelevant.
Click to expand...


Thank Gawd ignorance like yours is self evident and self defeating.


----------



## Cossack1483

Please , DeMarcus , take the fatties.


----------



## WinterBorn

Cossack1483 said:


> From insecure negros to misguided self hating whiggers ; anti white behavior seems rampant



It is typical for guys of your ilk to assume that someone who does not hate someone because of the color of their skin must, therefore, hate their own race.

Just another sign of the low intellect rampant in your type of fools.


----------



## Cossack1483

Liberty777 said:


> Diversity will never work. This thread is a perfect example.




Correction.  That would be DIEversity.  Diversity equals formerly White.


----------



## WinterBorn

Liberty777 said:


> Diversity will never work. This thread is a perfect example.



Really?   Look at the votes.   86% say "Who cares".   Having a loud-mouthed minority of haters doesn't mean much at all.


----------



## WinterBorn

Cossack1483 said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity will never work. This thread is a perfect example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correction.  That would be DIEversity.  Diversity equals formerly White.
Click to expand...


The overwhelming majority of people in this country don't care what your kind thinks.   That is why, when you and your buddies march, the people there against you outnumber those in your favor (especially those in your favor with the balls to say shit outside of their "clubhouse".


----------



## WinterBorn

anotherlife said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly negro .  No real White ever pays a "beast of the field" attention.  We're  talking mudsharks here , again the afore mentioned stinks of beastiality.  Back to the barnyard , sambo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare us the Stormfront nonsense.   No one pays a beast of the field any attention?   LMAO!!   There are plenty of good looking white women who only date black men.  The only "beastiality" here is that your ignorance rivals that of the more stupid barnyard livestock.
> 
> Let us know when you grow up and move out of your Mom's house.  Maybe you will be capable of an adult conversation.  Maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One gets the idea that jigs find the she boon as repulsive as White Men do.  It becomes obvious that White Ladies are cherished and far more desired that non white primates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are species specific differences between us whites and the negros.  For example, negros love fat women and negro women twerk(?) nonstop fox sex.  Blacks don't accept a woman if she is not fat.  This is fully incompatible with whites.
Click to expand...


YOu need to get out more.  I have seen plenty of hot white women with black men.   I don't care.  It is none of my business, just like it is none of yours.


----------



## WinterBorn

Cossack1483 said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity will never work. This thread is a perfect example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correction.  That would be DIEversity.  Diversity equals formerly White.
Click to expand...


Or there is the diversity between normal people who don't care who someone else dates, and the ignorant haters who think it is their business and who think they are somehow superior because of skin pigment.   Sorry junior, the country, and the world, are becoming more and more diverse.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> I see nothing wrong with race mixing.  It only matters that you love and care about the person.



Lets say you have a granddaughter or daughter and you hear from a neighbor that she's dating a black guy.  Don't tell me that's not going to bother you.  I know he might be a nice guy and skin color SHOULDN'T matter, but it does.  

And even if you'd be totally cool with it, I bet the father wouldn't.

And I don't want to hear black people tell me I'm racist because they don't like their women dating white guys that's a fact.  And sistas definitely don't like to see rich black athletes with a white girl on their arms.  They can deny it but I've heard black people be honest about this.

Now if I had a white friend who had a black wife I wouldn't have a problem with it.  And if I got to know the guy and they were a good person I would accept them as part of the family just like I would any in law.

Same if your daughter starts dating a guy name Habibi Mohammad.  Don't tell me you aren't going to worry about her.


----------



## sealybobo

Gracie said:


> I dated hispanics, blacks, native americans when I was younger. And then eventually did marry a native american. Never got to date an asian guy though. They usually stick to their own race anyway. At least, the ones I knew. I had asian friends, yes. But dating? None ever showed an interest in asking me, sad to say.



I used to think a dot head indian should be easy to get but turns out they only want to date indian guys.  Is that true or do their parents not give them a choice?


----------



## sealybobo

Esmeralda said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So....are you one of those folks that think race should stick to race or is it ok (in your opinion) for mixing of the races?
> 
> Thought I'd ask cuz I was chatting with my friend  and she said she gets more flack from blacks than she does whites when they are out to dinner or going to a movie (she is white..he is black). Personally, I think it's pretty sad that folks see skin color instead of two people who love each other. And....mixed babies are gorgeous!
> 
> This question pertains to black with white, asian with black or white, hispanic with black or white or asian and all vice versa.
> 
> Your opinions are...........?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been in two long term relationships with black men and one long term relationship with an Asian man. Rarely if ever had any problems with anyone, especially not in more recent times.  In the early 70s I was living with a black man in a medium size town in Oregon. A co-worker was giving me a ride to work. When she found out I lived with a black man, she said she couldn't do it anymore because her husband didn't approve. Another time, with same guy and same town, we called about a house to rent. When we went to look at it, the owner saw we were a mixed race couple and immediately told us the house had been rented though we'd only spoken to her on the phone an hour earlier.  But that was over 40 years ago.  In my experience, since then, I have gotten no bad reactions from anyone.  I've dated Asians, blacks, Native Americans, Hispanics and guys of European extraction.  Has never been a problem. Anyone who even suggests they have an issue, I just ignore anyway.  Idiots.
Click to expand...

Notice not a lot of old mixed couples out there?  I know one personally but it seems like black men aren't really the till death do you part type of guys.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dated hispanics, blacks, native americans when I was younger. And then eventually did marry a native american. Never got to date an asian guy though. They usually stick to their own race anyway. At least, the ones I knew. I had asian friends, yes. But dating? None ever showed an interest in asking me, sad to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up in a pretty small town without a lot of minorities, and I've never dated outside of my own race, but if I met a guy I was attracted to and liked, I would date him no matter what his race was.  You know, I've always thought Denzel Washington was kind of cute.
Click to expand...


Would you date a black guy if you still lived in that small town?  Marry a black and then move back to that small home town?  I bet not.


----------



## WinterBorn

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see nothing wrong with race mixing.  It only matters that you love and care about the person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets say you have a granddaughter or daughter and you hear from a neighbor that she's dating a black guy.  Don't tell me that's not going to bother you.  I know he might be a nice guy and skin color SHOULDN'T matter, but it does.
> 
> And even if you'd be totally cool with it, I bet the father wouldn't.
> 
> And I don't want to hear black people tell me I'm racist because they don't like their women dating white guys that's a fact.  And sistas definitely don't like to see rich black athletes with a white girl on their arms.  They can deny it but I've heard black people be honest about this.
> 
> Now if I had a white friend who had a black wife I wouldn't have a problem with it.  And if I got to know the guy and they were a good person I would accept them as part of the family just like I would any in law.
> 
> Same if your daughter starts dating a guy name Habibi Mohammad.  Don't tell me you aren't going to worry about her.
Click to expand...


Until I meet the boy and get to know him, I worry about my daughter dating anyone.   And once I meet him, if he is a nice guy and treats her well, I'm ok with whomever she chooses.   I raised her to have a good head on her shoulders and that she is strong enough to make her own decisions.


----------



## sealybobo

WinterBorn said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly negro .  No real White ever pays a "beast of the field" attention.  We're  talking mudsharks here , again the afore mentioned stinks of beastiality.  Back to the barnyard , sambo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare us the Stormfront nonsense.   No one pays a beast of the field any attention?   LMAO!!   There are plenty of good looking white women who only date black men.  The only "beastiality" here is that your ignorance rivals that of the more stupid barnyard livestock.
> 
> Let us know when you grow up and move out of your Mom's house.  Maybe you will be capable of an adult conversation.  Maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One gets the idea that jigs find the she boon as repulsive as White Men do.  It becomes obvious that White Ladies are cherished and far more desired that non white primates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are species specific differences between us whites and the negros.  For example, negros love fat women and negro women twerk(?) nonstop fox sex.  Blacks don't accept a woman if she is not fat.  This is fully incompatible with whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu need to get out more.  I have seen plenty of hot white women with black men.   I don't care.  It is none of my business, just like it is none of yours.
Click to expand...

Yes white women with black guys but rarely white guys with black women.  You guys are more racist about your black women dating white guys than we are about our white women dating you guys.  We don't give a shit as long as it's not our daughters but in the black community people will say something even when they don't know the black girl dating the white guy.  

I dated a black girl and took her to a Detroit Piston's basketball game.  She was hot.  The brothers looked at me with her and they all yelled, "aw hell no!".  I loved it!!!  No white guy would look at a white girl dating a black guy and say that.  We think it but we would never say it.  LOL


----------



## WinterBorn

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly negro .  No real White ever pays a "beast of the field" attention.  We're  talking mudsharks here , again the afore mentioned stinks of beastiality.  Back to the barnyard , sambo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare us the Stormfront nonsense.   No one pays a beast of the field any attention?   LMAO!!   There are plenty of good looking white women who only date black men.  The only "beastiality" here is that your ignorance rivals that of the more stupid barnyard livestock.
> 
> Let us know when you grow up and move out of your Mom's house.  Maybe you will be capable of an adult conversation.  Maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One gets the idea that jigs find the she boon as repulsive as White Men do.  It becomes obvious that White Ladies are cherished and far more desired that non white primates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are species specific differences between us whites and the negros.  For example, negros love fat women and negro women twerk(?) nonstop fox sex.  Blacks don't accept a woman if she is not fat.  This is fully incompatible with whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu need to get out more.  I have seen plenty of hot white women with black men.   I don't care.  It is none of my business, just like it is none of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes white women with black guys but rarely white guys with black women.  You guys are more racist about your black women dating white guys than we are about our white women dating you guys.  We don't give a shit as long as it's not our daughters but in the black community people will say something even when they don't know the black girl dating the white guy.
> 
> I dated a black girl and took her to a Detroit Piston's basketball game.  She was hot.  The brothers looked at me with her and they all yelled, "aw hell no!".  I loved it!!!  No white guy would look at a white girl dating a black guy and say that.  We think it but we would never say it.  LOL
Click to expand...


"You guys..."?    Hate to break it to you, but I'm a white guy.  In fact, I'm a white, southern guy.   I just don't think it is anyone's business who someone dates or marries but the two people dating or marrying.


----------



## sealybobo

WinterBorn said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see nothing wrong with race mixing.  It only matters that you love and care about the person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets say you have a granddaughter or daughter and you hear from a neighbor that she's dating a black guy.  Don't tell me that's not going to bother you.  I know he might be a nice guy and skin color SHOULDN'T matter, but it does.
> 
> And even if you'd be totally cool with it, I bet the father wouldn't.
> 
> And I don't want to hear black people tell me I'm racist because they don't like their women dating white guys that's a fact.  And sistas definitely don't like to see rich black athletes with a white girl on their arms.  They can deny it but I've heard black people be honest about this.
> 
> Now if I had a white friend who had a black wife I wouldn't have a problem with it.  And if I got to know the guy and they were a good person I would accept them as part of the family just like I would any in law.
> 
> Same if your daughter starts dating a guy name Habibi Mohammad.  Don't tell me you aren't going to worry about her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Until I meet the boy and get to know him, I worry about my daughter dating anyone.   And once I meet him, if he is a nice guy and treats her well, I'm ok with whomever she chooses.   I raised her to have a good head on her shoulders and that she is strong enough to make her own decisions.
Click to expand...


Chances are if he's white you're probably less concerned that he's a dog or player than if he's a black dude.  You know how black guys can't help but cheat?  Is there any truth to that?  I mean coming from a black person's perspective.  Do you feel that most black men are cheaters?  Or a lot of them?  

I've seen skits like on Dave Chappelle illustrating how different black men and white men are in this regard.  Or I was watching this old movie where Sinbad was playing a guy who grew up in a white neighborhood and he was dating this sister and he was trying to be black but he was way too respectful and nerdy to be ghetto.  He was totally making it seem like white guys are way more respectful of the girls feelings.  Pulling out the chair for her, etc.  Do you remember this?  So there must be some truth to the differences between white and black guys.


----------



## sealybobo

WinterBorn said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spare us the Stormfront nonsense.   No one pays a beast of the field any attention?   LMAO!!   There are plenty of good looking white women who only date black men.  The only "beastiality" here is that your ignorance rivals that of the more stupid barnyard livestock.
> 
> Let us know when you grow up and move out of your Mom's house.  Maybe you will be capable of an adult conversation.  Maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One gets the idea that jigs find the she boon as repulsive as White Men do.  It becomes obvious that White Ladies are cherished and far more desired that non white primates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are species specific differences between us whites and the negros.  For example, negros love fat women and negro women twerk(?) nonstop fox sex.  Blacks don't accept a woman if she is not fat.  This is fully incompatible with whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu need to get out more.  I have seen plenty of hot white women with black men.   I don't care.  It is none of my business, just like it is none of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes white women with black guys but rarely white guys with black women.  You guys are more racist about your black women dating white guys than we are about our white women dating you guys.  We don't give a shit as long as it's not our daughters but in the black community people will say something even when they don't know the black girl dating the white guy.
> 
> I dated a black girl and took her to a Detroit Piston's basketball game.  She was hot.  The brothers looked at me with her and they all yelled, "aw hell no!".  I loved it!!!  No white guy would look at a white girl dating a black guy and say that.  We think it but we would never say it.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You guys..."?    Hate to break it to you, but I'm a white guy.  In fact, I'm a white, southern guy.   I just don't think it is anyone's business who someone dates or marries but the two people dating or marrying.
Click to expand...

That's funny all this time I thought you were a black dude.  LOL


----------



## WinterBorn

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see nothing wrong with race mixing.  It only matters that you love and care about the person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets say you have a granddaughter or daughter and you hear from a neighbor that she's dating a black guy.  Don't tell me that's not going to bother you.  I know he might be a nice guy and skin color SHOULDN'T matter, but it does.
> 
> And even if you'd be totally cool with it, I bet the father wouldn't.
> 
> And I don't want to hear black people tell me I'm racist because they don't like their women dating white guys that's a fact.  And sistas definitely don't like to see rich black athletes with a white girl on their arms.  They can deny it but I've heard black people be honest about this.
> 
> Now if I had a white friend who had a black wife I wouldn't have a problem with it.  And if I got to know the guy and they were a good person I would accept them as part of the family just like I would any in law.
> 
> Same if your daughter starts dating a guy name Habibi Mohammad.  Don't tell me you aren't going to worry about her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Until I meet the boy and get to know him, I worry about my daughter dating anyone.   And once I meet him, if he is a nice guy and treats her well, I'm ok with whomever she chooses.   I raised her to have a good head on her shoulders and that she is strong enough to make her own decisions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chances are if he's white you're probably less concerned that he's a dog or player than if he's a black dude.  You know how black guys can't help but cheat?  Is there any truth to that?  I mean coming from a black person's perspective.  Do you feel that most black men are cheaters?  Or a lot of them?
> 
> I've seen skits like on Dave Chappelle illustrating how different black men and white men are in this regard.  Or I was watching this old movie where Sinbad was playing a guy who grew up in a white neighborhood and he was dating this sister and he was trying to be black but he was way too respectful and nerdy to be ghetto.  He was totally making it seem like white guys are way more respectful of the girls feelings.  Pulling out the chair for her, etc.  Do you remember this?  So there must be some truth to the differences between white and black guys.
Click to expand...


I don't worry about skin color.  I worry about the individual.   Granted, I make it clear that if he raises his hand to my daughter I will hunt him down.  But that happens because she is my baby girl.

And, once again, I'm a white guy.


----------



## WinterBorn

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One gets the idea that jigs find the she boon as repulsive as White Men do.  It becomes obvious that White Ladies are cherished and far more desired that non white primates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are species specific differences between us whites and the negros.  For example, negros love fat women and negro women twerk(?) nonstop fox sex.  Blacks don't accept a woman if she is not fat.  This is fully incompatible with whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu need to get out more.  I have seen plenty of hot white women with black men.   I don't care.  It is none of my business, just like it is none of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes white women with black guys but rarely white guys with black women.  You guys are more racist about your black women dating white guys than we are about our white women dating you guys.  We don't give a shit as long as it's not our daughters but in the black community people will say something even when they don't know the black girl dating the white guy.
> 
> I dated a black girl and took her to a Detroit Piston's basketball game.  She was hot.  The brothers looked at me with her and they all yelled, "aw hell no!".  I loved it!!!  No white guy would look at a white girl dating a black guy and say that.  We think it but we would never say it.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You guys..."?    Hate to break it to you, but I'm a white guy.  In fact, I'm a white, southern guy.   I just don't think it is anyone's business who someone dates or marries but the two people dating or marrying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny all this time I thought you were a black dude.  LOL
Click to expand...


LMAO!   Too funny.   No, I'm a white guy.  My avatar is actually a pic of me.

I do have rhythm and a big dick.  Maybe thats it?


----------



## Liberty777

WinterBorn said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity will never work. This thread is a perfect example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?   Look at the votes.   86% say "Who cares".   Having a loud-mouthed minority of haters doesn't mean much at all.
Click to expand...

Easy there buddy don't push the panic button.  Its good you have positive view about things, but I wouldn't put to much stock in those stats. Most people I talk to from all walks of life believe diversity is a tool used by our government. Most people outside of work naturally want to be around their own kind. Why is that wrong? Its not racist. Its a right just like someone who wAnts to marry outside of their race.  Im sure diversity works in some places. But in others not so much.


----------



## Toro

Liberty777 said:


> Diversity will never work. This thread is a perfect example.



Yes. 

Please leave.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Aries said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I like the quote that the French have concerning mixing the races..........
> 
> "In the dark, all cats are grey", meaning that skin color doesn't really matter.
> 
> I adopted that attitude when I joined the Navy.
> 
> 
> 
> Before the navy did you think differently of race?
Click to expand...


I kinda did a bit.  I grew up in Montana, and I didn't meet my first black person until I was a senior in high school.  I've never really been racist, but the people around me were.  

I also remember the day I went off to boot camp.  My Grandparents told me that I was going to meet some people in the military that would be lifelong friends, and I was to feel free to bring anyone home.................as long as they were white. 

To tell you the truth, I was upset with that comment, even though I knew my Grandparents were a bit on the racist side.  

And.............my Grandparents were right..................one of my best friends that I made in boot camp also went to PN school with me, and his name was Leslie Spence, and he was black.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see nothing wrong with race mixing.  It only matters that you love and care about the person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets say you have a granddaughter or daughter and you hear from a neighbor that she's dating a black guy.  Don't tell me that's not going to bother you.  I know he might be a nice guy and skin color SHOULDN'T matter, but it does.
> 
> And even if you'd be totally cool with it, I bet the father wouldn't.
> 
> And I don't want to hear black people tell me I'm racist because they don't like their women dating white guys that's a fact.  And sistas definitely don't like to see rich black athletes with a white girl on their arms.  They can deny it but I've heard black people be honest about this.
> 
> Now if I had a white friend who had a black wife I wouldn't have a problem with it.  And if I got to know the guy and they were a good person I would accept them as part of the family just like I would any in law.
> 
> Same if your daughter starts dating a guy name Habibi Mohammad.  Don't tell me you aren't going to worry about her.
Click to expand...






 More cowardice and  stupidity  on display.


----------



## Liberty777

Toro said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity will never work. This thread is a perfect example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Please leave.
Click to expand...

No thanks


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dated hispanics, blacks, native americans when I was younger. And then eventually did marry a native american. Never got to date an asian guy though. They usually stick to their own race anyway. At least, the ones I knew. I had asian friends, yes. But dating? None ever showed an interest in asking me, sad to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think a dot head indian should be easy to get but turns out ...
Click to expand...





It turns out you are a repulsive loser who no woman of any background would want.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see nothing wrong with race mixing.  It only matters that you love and care about the person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets say you have a granddaughter or daughter and you hear from a neighbor that she's dating a black guy.  Don't tell me that's not going to bother you.  I know he might be a nice guy and skin color SHOULDN'T matter, but it does.
> 
> And even if you'd be totally cool with it, I bet the father wouldn't.
> 
> And I don't want to hear black people tell me I'm racist because they don't like their women dating white guys that's a fact.  And sistas definitely don't like to see rich black athletes with a white girl on their arms.  They can deny it but I've heard black people be honest about this.
> 
> Now if I had a white friend who had a black wife I wouldn't have a problem with it.  And if I got to know the guy and they were a good person I would accept them as part of the family just like I would any in law.
> 
> Same if your daughter starts dating a guy name Habibi Mohammad.  Don't tell me you aren't going to worry about her.
Click to expand...


I don't have any daughters thank god.  But if I did, and the man treated her nicely and respectfully, then I would have NO problems with him dating my daughter, as long as he wasn't a loser, but then losers come in ALL colors, don't they?


----------



## MikeK

Mickiel said:


> [...]
> 
> A penis does not have a brain , or character ; but it may have emotional content?? It just might!


_Emotional content of a penis?"_

Please elaborate on this idea.  I've tried but confess that I can draw no substantive meaning from it.

Are you saying a man can have a distinctly identifiable emotional involvement with his penis?  Or that a woman can emotionally fixate on the penis as an entity separate from any other aspect of the man who is attached to it?


----------



## Cossack1483

MikeK said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> A penis does not have a brain , or character ; but it may have emotional content?? It just might!
> 
> 
> 
> _Emotional content of a penis?"_
> 
> Please elaborate on this idea.  I've tried but confess that I can draw no substantive meaning from it.
> 
> Are you saying a man can have a distinctly identifiable emotional involvement with his penis?  Or that a woman can emotionally fixate on the penis as an entity separate from any other aspect of the man who is attached to it?
Click to expand...


Go to DeMarcus.  He'll elaborate for hours on a favorite subject ; " muh dik".


----------



## Mickiel

MikeK said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> A penis does not have a brain , or character ; but it may have emotional content?? It just might!
> 
> 
> 
> _Emotional content of a penis?"_
> 
> Please elaborate on this idea.  I've tried but confess that I can draw no substantive meaning from it.
> 
> Are you saying a man can have a distinctly identifiable emotional involvement with his penis?  Or that a woman can emotionally fixate on the penis as an entity separate from any other aspect of the man who is attached to it?
Click to expand...


Well I think the consciousness of the person is, at its root, the greatest sex organ; its how you concentrate and focus. How you bring your imagination into play during the intercourse. One can enjoy sex so much , that it becomes an emotion of its own. This is perhaps the average , but one can go beyond average with intercourse and look at it with a kind of " Male inflated pride", and actually be proud of your penis and its performance. And that is the kind of emotional attachment I am hinting at.

You think to yourself that you want to make this woman feel so good, that she has no choice but to love you and be infatuated with your ability. And you become so infatuated with it yourself, that you brag about it with your friends. I used to " Get off" on  this thing, it became a form of manipulation to me, because I noticed how emotionally involved some of the women were with sex. You know some of them, not all of them , each woman is different. But I learned the more deeply I turned this woman on, the more she would do for me. Some of them would give you money man!

These women took sex seriously, I used to tape the sounds some of them would make; I mean with some of them, its like they went into a trance or something, and that was a weird motivation to me to increase my performance as best I could, and some women would bring more out of me than others. And I know beyond any doubt that with some women, it was a fixation; they would beg you not to stop.

I'm serious. I think back on it and laugh, because those days are over with me; sex has returned to normal ; I have gotten older.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So....are you one of those folks that think race should stick to race or is it ok (in your opinion) for mixing of the races?
> 
> Thought I'd ask cuz I was chatting with my friend  and she said she gets more flack from blacks than she does whites when they are out to dinner or going to a movie (she is white..he is black). Personally, I think it's pretty sad that folks see skin color instead of two people who love each other. And....mixed babies are gorgeous!
> 
> This question pertains to black with white, asian with black or white, hispanic with black or white or asian and all vice versa.
> 
> Your opinions are...........?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been in two long term relationships with black men and one long term relationship with an Asian man. Rarely if ever had any problems with anyone, especially not in more recent times.  In the early 70s I was living with a black man in a medium size town in Oregon. A co-worker was giving me a ride to work. When she found out I lived with a black man, she said she couldn't do it anymore because her husband didn't approve. Another time, with same guy and same town, we called about a house to rent. When we went to look at it, the owner saw we were a mixed race couple and immediately told us the house had been rented though we'd only spoken to her on the phone an hour earlier.  But that was over 40 years ago.  In my experience, since then, I have gotten no bad reactions from anyone.  I've dated Asians, blacks, Native Americans, Hispanics and guys of European extraction.  Has never been a problem. Anyone who even suggests they have an issue, I just ignore anyway.  Idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice not a lot of old mixed couples out there?  ...
Click to expand...



Yes, you idiot.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly negro .  No real White ever pays a "beast of the field" attention.  We're  talking mudsharks here , again the afore mentioned stinks of beastiality.  Back to the barnyard , sambo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare us the Stormfront nonsense.   No one pays a beast of the field any attention?   LMAO!!   There are plenty of good looking white women who only date black men.  The only "beastiality" here is that your ignorance rivals that of the more stupid barnyard livestock.
> 
> Let us know when you grow up and move out of your Mom's house.  Maybe you will be capable of an adult conversation.  Maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One gets the idea that jigs find the she boon as repulsive as White Men do.  It becomes obvious that White Ladies are cherished and far more desired that non white primates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are species specific differences between us whites and the negros.  For example, negros love fat women and negro women twerk(?) nonstop fox sex.  Blacks don't accept a woman if she is not fat.  This is fully incompatible with whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu need to get out more.  I have seen plenty of hot white women with black men.   I don't care.  It is none of my business, just like it is none of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes white women with black guys but rarely white guys with black women.  You guys are more racist about your black women dating white guys than we are about our white women dating you guys.  We don't give a shit as long as it's not our daughters but in the black community people will say something even when they don't know the black girl dating the white guy.
> 
> I dated a black girl and took her to a Detroit Piston's basketball game.  She was hot.  The brothers looked at me with her and they all yelled, "aw hell no!".  I loved it!!!  No white guy would look at a white girl dating a black guy and say that.  We think it but we would never say it.  LOL
Click to expand...






More failed fiction from bobobullshit.


----------



## Unkotare

WinterBorn said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are species specific differences between us whites and the negros.  For example, negros love fat women and negro women twerk(?) nonstop fox sex.  Blacks don't accept a woman if she is not fat.  This is fully incompatible with whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu need to get out more.  I have seen plenty of hot white women with black men.   I don't care.  It is none of my business, just like it is none of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes white women with black guys but rarely white guys with black women.  You guys are more racist about your black women dating white guys than we are about our white women dating you guys.  We don't give a shit as long as it's not our daughters but in the black community people will say something even when they don't know the black girl dating the white guy.
> 
> I dated a black girl and took her to a Detroit Piston's basketball game.  She was hot.  The brothers looked at me with her and they all yelled, "aw hell no!".  I loved it!!!  No white guy would look at a white girl dating a black guy and say that.  We think it but we would never say it.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You guys..."?    Hate to break it to you, but I'm a white guy.  In fact, I'm a white, southern guy.   I just don't think it is anyone's business who someone dates or marries but the two people dating or marrying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny all this time I thought you were a black dude.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!   Too funny.   No, I'm a white guy.  My avatar is actually a pic of me.
> 
> I do have rhythm and a big dick.  Maybe thats it?
Click to expand...





Bobobullshit is just stupid. That's it.


----------



## Muhammed

Gracie said:


> So....are you one of those folks that think race should stick to race or is it ok (in your opinion) for mixing of the races?
> 
> Thought I'd ask cuz I was chatting with my friend  and she said she gets more flack from blacks than she does whites when they are out to dinner or going to a movie (she is white..he is black). Personally, I think it's pretty sad that folks see skin color instead of two people who love each other. And....mixed babies are gorgeous!
> 
> This question pertains to black with white, asian with black or white, hispanic with black or white or asian and all vice versa.
> 
> Your opinions are...........?


To each, their own.

I've dated women of many races and have always preferred white girls.


----------



## sealybobo

WinterBorn said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are species specific differences between us whites and the negros.  For example, negros love fat women and negro women twerk(?) nonstop fox sex.  Blacks don't accept a woman if she is not fat.  This is fully incompatible with whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu need to get out more.  I have seen plenty of hot white women with black men.   I don't care.  It is none of my business, just like it is none of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes white women with black guys but rarely white guys with black women.  You guys are more racist about your black women dating white guys than we are about our white women dating you guys.  We don't give a shit as long as it's not our daughters but in the black community people will say something even when they don't know the black girl dating the white guy.
> 
> I dated a black girl and took her to a Detroit Piston's basketball game.  She was hot.  The brothers looked at me with her and they all yelled, "aw hell no!".  I loved it!!!  No white guy would look at a white girl dating a black guy and say that.  We think it but we would never say it.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You guys..."?    Hate to break it to you, but I'm a white guy.  In fact, I'm a white, southern guy.   I just don't think it is anyone's business who someone dates or marries but the two people dating or marrying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny all this time I thought you were a black dude.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!   Too funny.   No, I'm a white guy.  My avatar is actually a pic of me.
> 
> I do have rhythm and a big dick.  Maybe thats it?
Click to expand...

No, you actually look like a black guy. Not if I look closer but I just assumed for so long you were a brother from bama.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu need to get out more.  I have seen plenty of hot white women with black men.   I don't care.  It is none of my business, just like it is none of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes white women with black guys but rarely white guys with black women.  You guys are more racist about your black women dating white guys than we are about our white women dating you guys.  We don't give a shit as long as it's not our daughters but in the black community people will say something even when they don't know the black girl dating the white guy.
> 
> I dated a black girl and took her to a Detroit Piston's basketball game.  She was hot.  The brothers looked at me with her and they all yelled, "aw hell no!".  I loved it!!!  No white guy would look at a white girl dating a black guy and say that.  We think it but we would never say it.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You guys..."?    Hate to break it to you, but I'm a white guy.  In fact, I'm a white, southern guy.   I just don't think it is anyone's business who someone dates or marries but the two people dating or marrying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny all this time I thought you were a black dude.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!   Too funny.   No, I'm a white guy.  My avatar is actually a pic of me.
> 
> I do have rhythm and a big dick.  Maybe thats it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you actually look like a black guy. Not if I look closer but I just assumed for so long you were a brother from bama.
Click to expand...


He looks like a white guy to me!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Marion Morrison

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it weren't so pathetic, it would be funny how some weaklings obsess over non-issues like skin color. Talk about losers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darker people are more tropical people, and more tropical people had much different natural selections, their attitudes, and intelligence is much different than ours.
Click to expand...


Bite me, yanqui, I'm a Tropical person. 

All that "melanin" stuff?

Black people get sunburned before I do more often than not.

Much more often than not, I don't care if they're coal black.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it weren't so pathetic, it would be funny how some weaklings obsess over non-issues like skin color. Talk about losers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darker people are more tropical people, and more tropical people had much different natural selections, their attitudes, and intelligence is much different than ours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bite me, yanqui, I'm a Tropical person.
> 
> All that "melanin" stuff?
> 
> Black people get sunburned before I do more often than not.
> 
> Much more often than not, I don't care if they're coal black.
Click to expand...


What are you?  An Iron Man or something?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

WinterBorn said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity will never work. This thread is a perfect example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correction.  That would be DIEversity.  Diversity equals formerly White.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The overwhelming majority of people in this country don't care what your kind thinks.   That is why, when you and your buddies march, the people there against you outnumber those in your favor (especially those in your favor with the balls to say shit outside of their "clubhouse".
Click to expand...


I'm so glad many in my beloved Poland, think differently than the idiots here.

Notice that the nations who Chimped out the most with genocidal imperialism like Americans, British, Germans, French, Spaniards etc. are also first in line to support their own demise to  be replaced by third-World non-Whites.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see nothing wrong with race mixing.  It only matters that you love and care about the person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets say you have a granddaughter or daughter and you hear from a neighbor that she's dating a black guy.  Don't tell me that's not going to bother you.  I know he might be a nice guy and skin color SHOULDN'T matter, but it does.
> 
> And even if you'd be totally cool with it, I bet the father wouldn't.
> 
> And I don't want to hear black people tell me I'm racist because they don't like their women dating white guys that's a fact.  And sistas definitely don't like to see rich black athletes with a white girl on their arms.  They can deny it but I've heard black people be honest about this.
> 
> Now if I had a white friend who had a black wife I wouldn't have a problem with it.  And if I got to know the guy and they were a good person I would accept them as part of the family just like I would any in law.
> 
> Same if your daughter starts dating a guy name Habibi Mohammad.  Don't tell me you aren't going to worry about her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have any daughters thank god.  But if I did, and the man treated her nicely and respectfully, then I would have NO problems with him dating my daughter, as long as he wasn't a loser, but then losers come in ALL colors, don't they?
Click to expand...

Ultimately if he treats her right and it lasts I'd be happy but if it didn't I'd say I knew it. Not a lot of old mixed couples. You see the occasional young white girls with jungle fever and if shes lucky she gets to be his baby mama.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it weren't so pathetic, it would be funny how some weaklings obsess over non-issues like skin color. Talk about losers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darker people are more tropical people, and more tropical people had much different natural selections, their attitudes, and intelligence is much different than ours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bite me, yanqui, I'm a Tropical person.
> 
> All that "melanin" stuff?
> 
> Black people get sunburned before I do more often than not.
> 
> Much more often than not, I don't care if they're coal black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you?  An Iron Man or something?
Click to expand...


Nope, just some cracker.


----------



## Marion Morrison

While I'm not against interracial relationships, it does cause problems for their kids. (I had many mixed friends growing up)

If it's right for you, that's fine. 

I will call a mudshark a mudshark in a minute, though. 

Obvious mudsharks are obvious.


----------



## sealybobo

Marion Morrison said:


> While I'm not against interracial relationships, it does cause problems for their kids. (I had many mixed friends growing up)
> 
> If it's right for you, that's fine.
> 
> I will call a mudshark a mudshark in a minute, though.
> 
> Obvious mudsharks are obvious.


What problems?


----------



## Marion Morrison

sealybobo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm not against interracial relationships, it does cause problems for their kids. (I had many mixed friends growing up)
> 
> If it's right for you, that's fine.
> 
> I will call a mudshark a mudshark in a minute, though.
> 
> Obvious mudsharks are obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> What problems?
Click to expand...


Other kids picking on them, self-identity problems. Things like that.

The self identity thing isn't so bad if the kid is well-adjusted.

Other kids picking on them is the biggest problem, I got into a fight or .. a few over that.


----------



## sealybobo

Marion Morrison said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm not against interracial relationships, it does cause problems for their kids. (I had many mixed friends growing up)
> 
> If it's right for you, that's fine.
> 
> I will call a mudshark a mudshark in a minute, though.
> 
> Obvious mudsharks are obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> What problems?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Other kids picking on them, self-identity problems. Things like that.
> 
> The self identity thing isn't so bad if the kid is well-adjusted.
> 
> Other kids picking on them is the biggest problem, I got into a fight or .. a few over that.
Click to expand...

My buddy Brad was mixed. Well to do black dad. I think his parents lasted and brads a doctor today. 

Yes people called him n word but that was 1980s.


----------



## Marion Morrison

sealybobo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm not against interracial relationships, it does cause problems for their kids. (I had many mixed friends growing up)
> 
> If it's right for you, that's fine.
> 
> I will call a mudshark a mudshark in a minute, though.
> 
> Obvious mudsharks are obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> What problems?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Other kids picking on them, self-identity problems. Things like that.
> 
> The self identity thing isn't so bad if the kid is well-adjusted.
> 
> Other kids picking on them is the biggest problem, I got into a fight or .. a few over that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My buddy Brad was mixed. Well to do black dad. I think his parents lasted and brads a doctor today.
> 
> Yes people called him n word but that was 1980s.
Click to expand...


Yeah well, it's like that. Maybe not today, it's all SJW today, and that's worse.


----------



## sealybobo

Marion Morrison said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm not against interracial relationships, it does cause problems for their kids. (I had many mixed friends growing up)
> 
> If it's right for you, that's fine.
> 
> I will call a mudshark a mudshark in a minute, though.
> 
> Obvious mudsharks are obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> What problems?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Other kids picking on them, self-identity problems. Things like that.
> 
> The self identity thing isn't so bad if the kid is well-adjusted.
> 
> Other kids picking on them is the biggest problem, I got into a fight or .. a few over that.
Click to expand...

I got picked on for being the only Greek.


----------



## ricechickie

Marion Morrison said:


> While I'm not against interracial relationships, it does cause problems for their kids. (I had many mixed friends growing up)
> 
> If it's right for you, that's fine.
> 
> I will call a mudshark a mudshark in a minute, though.
> 
> Obvious mudsharks are obvious.



What's a mudshark?


----------



## Marion Morrison

ricechickie said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm not against interracial relationships, it does cause problems for their kids. (I had many mixed friends growing up)
> 
> If it's right for you, that's fine.
> 
> I will call a mudshark a mudshark in a minute, though.
> 
> Obvious mudsharks are obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's a mudshark?
Click to expand...


A silly white girl that only goes for black guys ever. No matter how bad they are for her. I kinda get the feeling you're black.

I like you, you have sense. Moreso than many others.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm not against interracial relationships, it does cause problems for their kids. (I had many mixed friends growing up)
> 
> If it's right for you, that's fine.
> 
> I will call a mudshark a mudshark in a minute, though.
> 
> Obvious mudsharks are obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's a mudshark?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A silly white girl that only goes for black guys ever. No matter how bad they are for her. *I kinda get the feeling you're black.
> 
> I like you, you have sense.* Moreso than many others.
Click to expand...


Are YOU a mudshark?


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm not against interracial relationships, it does cause problems for their kids. (I had many mixed friends growing up)
> 
> If it's right for you, that's fine.
> 
> I will call a mudshark a mudshark in a minute, though.
> 
> Obvious mudsharks are obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> What problems?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Other kids picking on them, self-identity problems. Things like that.
> 
> The self identity thing isn't so bad if the kid is well-adjusted.
> 
> Other kids picking on them is the biggest problem, I got into a fight or .. a few over that.
Click to expand...


Kids get picked on for ALL kinds of things.  Is this a good reason why you should avoid a relationship with someone that you care for, regardless of the color of that person's skin?


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm not against interracial relationships, it does cause problems for their kids. (I had many mixed friends growing up)
> 
> If it's right for you, that's fine.
> 
> I will call a mudshark a mudshark in a minute, though.
> 
> Obvious mudsharks are obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's a mudshark?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A silly white girl that only goes for black guys ever. No matter how bad they are for her. *I kinda get the feeling you're black.
> 
> I like you, you have sense.* Moreso than many others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are YOU a mudshark?
Click to expand...


No, I've had some black girlfriends, though.

I don't see race that much. It's all about attraction and compatibility for me.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm not against interracial relationships, it does cause problems for their kids. (I had many mixed friends growing up)
> 
> If it's right for you, that's fine.
> 
> I will call a mudshark a mudshark in a minute, though.
> 
> Obvious mudsharks are obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> What problems?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Other kids picking on them, self-identity problems. Things like that.
> 
> The self identity thing isn't so bad if the kid is well-adjusted.
> 
> Other kids picking on them is the biggest problem, I got into a fight or .. a few over that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kids get picked on for ALL kinds of things.  Is this a good reason why you should avoid a relationship with someone that you care for, regardless of the color of that person's skin?
Click to expand...


No it's not.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm not against interracial relationships, it does cause problems for their kids. (I had many mixed friends growing up)
> 
> If it's right for you, that's fine.
> 
> I will call a mudshark a mudshark in a minute, though.
> 
> Obvious mudsharks are obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> What problems?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Other kids picking on them, self-identity problems. Things like that.
> 
> The self identity thing isn't so bad if the kid is well-adjusted.
> 
> Other kids picking on them is the biggest problem, I got into a fight or .. a few over that.
Click to expand...


Using this logic, I guess if you named your kid "Richard," your child is at a disadvantage.  Lol.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm not against interracial relationships, it does cause problems for their kids. (I had many mixed friends growing up)
> 
> If it's right for you, that's fine.
> 
> I will call a mudshark a mudshark in a minute, though.
> 
> Obvious mudsharks are obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> What problems?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Other kids picking on them, self-identity problems. Things like that.
> 
> The self identity thing isn't so bad if the kid is well-adjusted.
> 
> Other kids picking on them is the biggest problem, I got into a fight or .. a few over that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using this logic, I guess if you named your kid "Richard," your child is at a disadvantage.  Lol.
Click to expand...


You dang skippy! I'd pick a Biblical name anyway.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu need to get out more.  I have seen plenty of hot white women with black men.   I don't care.  It is none of my business, just like it is none of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes white women with black guys but rarely white guys with black women.  You guys are more racist about your black women dating white guys than we are about our white women dating you guys.  We don't give a shit as long as it's not our daughters but in the black community people will say something even when they don't know the black girl dating the white guy.
> 
> I dated a black girl and took her to a Detroit Piston's basketball game.  She was hot.  The brothers looked at me with her and they all yelled, "aw hell no!".  I loved it!!!  No white guy would look at a white girl dating a black guy and say that.  We think it but we would never say it.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You guys..."?    Hate to break it to you, but I'm a white guy.  In fact, I'm a white, southern guy.   I just don't think it is anyone's business who someone dates or marries but the two people dating or marrying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny all this time I thought you were a black dude.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!   Too funny.   No, I'm a white guy.  My avatar is actually a pic of me.
> 
> I do have rhythm and a big dick.  Maybe thats it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you actually look like a black guy. Not if I look closer but I just assumed for so long you were a brother from bama.
Click to expand...



Fucking idiot.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes white women with black guys but rarely white guys with black women.  You guys are more racist about your black women dating white guys than we are about our white women dating you guys.  We don't give a shit as long as it's not our daughters but in the black community people will say something even when they don't know the black girl dating the white guy.
> 
> I dated a black girl and took her to a Detroit Piston's basketball game.  She was hot.  The brothers looked at me with her and they all yelled, "aw hell no!".  I loved it!!!  No white guy would look at a white girl dating a black guy and say that.  We think it but we would never say it.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You guys..."?    Hate to break it to you, but I'm a white guy.  In fact, I'm a white, southern guy.   I just don't think it is anyone's business who someone dates or marries but the two people dating or marrying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny all this time I thought you were a black dude.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!   Too funny.   No, I'm a white guy.  My avatar is actually a pic of me.
> 
> I do have rhythm and a big dick.  Maybe thats it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you actually look like a black guy. Not if I look closer but I just assumed for so long you were a brother from bama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He looks like a white guy to me!
Click to expand...



Bobobraindead is an idiot.


----------



## Unkotare

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity will never work. This thread is a perfect example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correction.  That would be DIEversity.  Diversity equals formerly White.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The overwhelming majority of people in this country don't care what your kind thinks.   That is why, when you and your buddies march, the people there against you outnumber those in your favor (especially those in your favor with the balls to say shit outside of their "clubhouse".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm so glad many in my beloved Poland, think differently than the idiots here......
Click to expand...



Bye, don't come back.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "You guys..."?    Hate to break it to you, but I'm a white guy.  In fact, I'm a white, southern guy.   I just don't think it is anyone's business who someone dates or marries but the two people dating or marrying.
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny all this time I thought you were a black dude.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!   Too funny.   No, I'm a white guy.  My avatar is actually a pic of me.
> 
> I do have rhythm and a big dick.  Maybe thats it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you actually look like a black guy. Not if I look closer but I just assumed for so long you were a brother from bama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He looks like a white guy to me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bobobraindead is an idiot.
Click to expand...


Now that that's been established, what next?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity will never work. This thread is a perfect example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correction.  That would be DIEversity.  Diversity equals formerly White.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The overwhelming majority of people in this country don't care what your kind thinks.   That is why, when you and your buddies march, the people there against you outnumber those in your favor (especially those in your favor with the balls to say shit outside of their "clubhouse".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm so glad many in my beloved Poland, think differently than the idiots here......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bye, don't come back.
Click to expand...


Let Polack man be. He's alright. He has some interesting theories.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm not against interracial relationships, it does cause problems for their kids. (I had many mixed friends growing up)
> 
> If it's right for you, that's fine.
> 
> I will call a mudshark a mudshark in a minute, though.
> 
> Obvious mudsharks are obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> What problems?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Other kids picking on them, self-identity problems. Things like that.
> 
> The self identity thing isn't so bad if the kid is well-adjusted.
> 
> Other kids picking on them is the biggest problem, I got into a fight or .. a few over that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got picked on for being the only Greek.
Click to expand...



No you didn't, you lying sack of shit.


----------



## Unkotare

Marion Morrison said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity will never work. This thread is a perfect example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correction.  That would be DIEversity.  Diversity equals formerly White.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The overwhelming majority of people in this country don't care what your kind thinks.   That is why, when you and your buddies march, the people there against you outnumber those in your favor (especially those in your favor with the balls to say shit outside of their "clubhouse".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm so glad many in my beloved Poland, think differently than the idiots here......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bye, don't come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let Polack man be. He's alright. He has some interesting theories.
Click to expand...



He's an idiot and a spineless bastard.


----------



## WinterBorn

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu need to get out more.  I have seen plenty of hot white women with black men.   I don't care.  It is none of my business, just like it is none of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes white women with black guys but rarely white guys with black women.  You guys are more racist about your black women dating white guys than we are about our white women dating you guys.  We don't give a shit as long as it's not our daughters but in the black community people will say something even when they don't know the black girl dating the white guy.
> 
> I dated a black girl and took her to a Detroit Piston's basketball game.  She was hot.  The brothers looked at me with her and they all yelled, "aw hell no!".  I loved it!!!  No white guy would look at a white girl dating a black guy and say that.  We think it but we would never say it.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You guys..."?    Hate to break it to you, but I'm a white guy.  In fact, I'm a white, southern guy.   I just don't think it is anyone's business who someone dates or marries but the two people dating or marrying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny all this time I thought you were a black dude.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!   Too funny.   No, I'm a white guy.  My avatar is actually a pic of me.
> 
> I do have rhythm and a big dick.  Maybe thats it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you actually look like a black guy. Not if I look closer but I just assumed for so long you were a brother from bama.
Click to expand...


Ok.   No biggie.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correction.  That would be DIEversity.  Diversity equals formerly White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The overwhelming majority of people in this country don't care what your kind thinks.   That is why, when you and your buddies march, the people there against you outnumber those in your favor (especially those in your favor with the balls to say shit outside of their "clubhouse".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm so glad many in my beloved Poland, think differently than the idiots here......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bye, don't come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let Polack man be. He's alright. He has some interesting theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's an idiot and a spineless bastard.
Click to expand...


You have yet to give us any reasons why we should bring in Muslims?

There's just not a lot of logic going on there, you shouldn't be calling anyone an idiot.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Unkotare said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correction.  That would be DIEversity.  Diversity equals formerly White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The overwhelming majority of people in this country don't care what your kind thinks.   That is why, when you and your buddies march, the people there against you outnumber those in your favor (especially those in your favor with the balls to say shit outside of their "clubhouse".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm so glad many in my beloved Poland, think differently than the idiots here......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bye, don't come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let Polack man be. He's alright. He has some interesting theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's an idiot and a spineless bastard.
Click to expand...


Oh, are you talking about my Polish friend?

That's really his picture, keep that in mind. Seriously. I'm sure he shovels snow by hand.

He's not an idiot just..different. His parents were 1st-gen immigrants I believe.

Definitely not spineless.


----------



## Marion Morrison

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The overwhelming majority of people in this country don't care what your kind thinks.   That is why, when you and your buddies march, the people there against you outnumber those in your favor (especially those in your favor with the balls to say shit outside of their "clubhouse".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad many in my beloved Poland, think differently than the idiots here......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bye, don't come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let Polack man be. He's alright. He has some interesting theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's an idiot and a spineless bastard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have yet to give us any reasons why we should bring in Muslims?
> 
> There's just not a lot of logic going on there, you shouldn't be calling anyone an idiot.
Click to expand...


There are no reasons to bring Muslims into the US.

No good ones, anyway.


----------



## Unkotare

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The overwhelming majority of people in this country don't care what your kind thinks.   That is why, when you and your buddies march, the people there against you outnumber those in your favor (especially those in your favor with the balls to say shit outside of their "clubhouse".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad many in my beloved Poland, think differently than the idiots here......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bye, don't come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let Polack man be. He's alright. He has some interesting theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's an idiot and a spineless bastard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have yet to give us any reasons why we should bring in Muslims?....
Click to expand...



You realize when you resort to a straw man that it is obvious you've given up, right?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad many in my beloved Poland, think differently than the idiots here......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye, don't come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let Polack man be. He's alright. He has some interesting theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's an idiot and a spineless bastard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have yet to give us any reasons why we should bring in Muslims?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You realize when you resort to a straw man that it is obvious you've given up, right?
Click to expand...


Where rawman, most ronorable Unkotare?


----------



## Unkotare

Marion Morrison said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The overwhelming majority of people in this country don't care what your kind thinks.   That is why, when you and your buddies march, the people there against you outnumber those in your favor (especially those in your favor with the balls to say shit outside of their "clubhouse".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad many in my beloved Poland, think differently than the idiots here......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bye, don't come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let Polack man be. He's alright. He has some interesting theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's an idiot and a spineless bastard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, are you talking about my Polish friend?
> 
> That's really his picture, keep that in mind. .......
Click to expand...





I thought you said let him be. Why are you bringing up that the spineless idiot is also ugly? That's just cruel.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Unkotare said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad many in my beloved Poland, think differently than the idiots here......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye, don't come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let Polack man be. He's alright. He has some interesting theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's an idiot and a spineless bastard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, are you talking about my Polish friend?
> 
> That's really his picture, keep that in mind. .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said let him be. Why are you bringing up that the spineless idiot is also ugly? That's just cruel.
Click to expand...


I said let him be. Who are you to tell anyone to not come back?

My money says Polack boy could break your back pretty easily.

I like the guy, he has his merits.

You sir, are lacking of merits.


----------



## Unkotare

Marion Morrison said:


> ... Who are you to tell anyone to not come back?....




An American who doesn't hate America.


----------



## Unkotare

Marion Morrison said:


> [....
> 
> My money says Polack boy could break your back pretty easily......




You know what they say about a fool and his money...


----------



## Marion Morrison

Unkotare said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Who are you to tell anyone to not come back?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An American who doesn't hate America.
Click to expand...


I'll give you that one.


----------



## anotherlife

WinterBorn said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly negro .  No real White ever pays a "beast of the field" attention.  We're  talking mudsharks here , again the afore mentioned stinks of beastiality.  Back to the barnyard , sambo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare us the Stormfront nonsense.   No one pays a beast of the field any attention?   LMAO!!   There are plenty of good looking white women who only date black men.  The only "beastiality" here is that your ignorance rivals that of the more stupid barnyard livestock.
> 
> Let us know when you grow up and move out of your Mom's house.  Maybe you will be capable of an adult conversation.  Maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One gets the idea that jigs find the she boon as repulsive as White Men do.  It becomes obvious that White Ladies are cherished and far more desired that non white primates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are species specific differences between us whites and the negros.  For example, negros love fat women and negro women twerk(?) nonstop fox sex.  Blacks don't accept a woman if she is not fat.  This is fully incompatible with whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu need to get out more.  I have seen plenty of hot white women with black men.   I don't care.  It is none of my business, just like it is none of yours.
Click to expand...


No.  The shapes of women is everybody's business.  It's meant to be that way.


----------



## WinterBorn

anotherlife said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly negro .  No real White ever pays a "beast of the field" attention.  We're  talking mudsharks here , again the afore mentioned stinks of beastiality.  Back to the barnyard , sambo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare us the Stormfront nonsense.   No one pays a beast of the field any attention?   LMAO!!   There are plenty of good looking white women who only date black men.  The only "beastiality" here is that your ignorance rivals that of the more stupid barnyard livestock.
> 
> Let us know when you grow up and move out of your Mom's house.  Maybe you will be capable of an adult conversation.  Maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One gets the idea that jigs find the she boon as repulsive as White Men do.  It becomes obvious that White Ladies are cherished and far more desired that non white primates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are species specific differences between us whites and the negros.  For example, negros love fat women and negro women twerk(?) nonstop fox sex.  Blacks don't accept a woman if she is not fat.  This is fully incompatible with whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu need to get out more.  I have seen plenty of hot white women with black men.   I don't care.  It is none of my business, just like it is none of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  The shapes of women is everybody's business.  It's meant to be that way.
Click to expand...


I enjoy women's shapes too.   But it is none of my business who they date or marry unless I am involved with them.


----------



## anotherlife

WinterBorn said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spare us the Stormfront nonsense.   No one pays a beast of the field any attention?   LMAO!!   There are plenty of good looking white women who only date black men.  The only "beastiality" here is that your ignorance rivals that of the more stupid barnyard livestock.
> 
> Let us know when you grow up and move out of your Mom's house.  Maybe you will be capable of an adult conversation.  Maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One gets the idea that jigs find the she boon as repulsive as White Men do.  It becomes obvious that White Ladies are cherished and far more desired that non white primates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are species specific differences between us whites and the negros.  For example, negros love fat women and negro women twerk(?) nonstop fox sex.  Blacks don't accept a woman if she is not fat.  This is fully incompatible with whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu need to get out more.  I have seen plenty of hot white women with black men.   I don't care.  It is none of my business, just like it is none of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  The shapes of women is everybody's business.  It's meant to be that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I enjoy women's shapes too.   But it is none of my business who they date or marry unless I am involved with them.
Click to expand...


You are involved by the statistical game of chances.  If a woman ruins her shape then she is off the grid, so your chances for any woman is reduced by her, nationally reduced by 75 % pt down to a 25 % chance for you.


----------



## WinterBorn

anotherlife said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One gets the idea that jigs find the she boon as repulsive as White Men do.  It becomes obvious that White Ladies are cherished and far more desired that non white primates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are species specific differences between us whites and the negros.  For example, negros love fat women and negro women twerk(?) nonstop fox sex.  Blacks don't accept a woman if she is not fat.  This is fully incompatible with whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu need to get out more.  I have seen plenty of hot white women with black men.   I don't care.  It is none of my business, just like it is none of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  The shapes of women is everybody's business.  It's meant to be that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I enjoy women's shapes too.   But it is none of my business who they date or marry unless I am involved with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are involved by the statistical game of chances.  If a woman ruins her shape then she is off the grid, so your chances for any woman is reduced by her, nationally reduced by 75 % pt down to a 25 % chance for you.
Click to expand...


I haven't had any trouble in years.   But then, I don't require they be skinny.   I just don't like obese.


----------



## anotherlife

WinterBorn said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are species specific differences between us whites and the negros.  For example, negros love fat women and negro women twerk(?) nonstop fox sex.  Blacks don't accept a woman if she is not fat.  This is fully incompatible with whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu need to get out more.  I have seen plenty of hot white women with black men.   I don't care.  It is none of my business, just like it is none of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  The shapes of women is everybody's business.  It's meant to be that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I enjoy women's shapes too.   But it is none of my business who they date or marry unless I am involved with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are involved by the statistical game of chances.  If a woman ruins her shape then she is off the grid, so your chances for any woman is reduced by her, nationally reduced by 75 % pt down to a 25 % chance for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't had any trouble in years.   But then, I don't require they be skinny.   I just don't like obese.
Click to expand...


There is scientific evidence, that what makes a woman most valuable is her central grooves.  The central grooves need to be around 15 % less in circumference than her hips.  This number maximizes her attractiveness.  Not only nationally but worldwide.


----------



## WinterBorn

anotherlife said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu need to get out more.  I have seen plenty of hot white women with black men.   I don't care.  It is none of my business, just like it is none of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  The shapes of women is everybody's business.  It's meant to be that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I enjoy women's shapes too.   But it is none of my business who they date or marry unless I am involved with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are involved by the statistical game of chances.  If a woman ruins her shape then she is off the grid, so your chances for any woman is reduced by her, nationally reduced by 75 % pt down to a 25 % chance for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't had any trouble in years.   But then, I don't require they be skinny.   I just don't like obese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is scientific evidence, that what makes a woman most valuable is her central grooves.  The central grooves need to be around 15 % less in circumference than her hips.  This number maximizes her attractiveness.  Not only nationally but worldwide.
Click to expand...


Ok.   But averages don't effect what I find attractive.   I am sure there is a study that says blondes with blue eyes are the most attractive too.   Not to me.


----------



## Preacher

Never dated outside my race and never will. Married a white woman from a 99.9% white county who had never even seen a negro much less dated one. Race mixing is absolutely disgusting and vile and race mixers deserve the same penalty anyone convicted of treason does because that's exactly what it is treason to defile your race like that. I disowned my mother's daughter for her disgusting race mixing.She was allowed at 15 to date an older negro who knocked her up at 17 and they then married and divorced a few years later and she was left with 2 DISGUSTING looking mongrels that look NOTHING like her. I bar her from any contact with my family,on top of being a disgusting race mixer she is a professional liar and thief. She now ONLY dates non whites....absolutely disgusting.


----------



## WinterBorn

Odium said:


> Never dated outside my race and never will. Married a white woman from a 99.9% white county who had never even seen a negro much less dated one. Race mixing is absolutely disgusting and vile and race mixers deserve the same penalty anyone convicted of treason does because that's exactly what it is treason to defile your race like that. I disowned my mother's daughter for her disgusting race mixing.She was allowed at 15 to date an older negro who knocked her up at 17 and they then married and divorced a few years later and she was left with 2 DISGUSTING looking mongrels that look NOTHING like her. I bar her from any contact with my family,on top of being a disgusting race mixer she is a professional liar and thief. She now ONLY dates non whites....absolutely disgusting.



Treason is a crime against your nation.   It is actually illegal.   Interracial dating & marriage is not illegal.   While I give my allegiance to my country, I do not give my allegiance to every person with the same color skin as I have.


----------



## anotherlife

Odium said:


> Never dated outside my race and never will. Married a white woman from a 99.9% white county who had never even seen a negro much less dated one. Race mixing is absolutely disgusting and vile and race mixers deserve the same penalty anyone convicted of treason does because that's exactly what it is treason to defile your race like that. I disowned my mother's daughter for her disgusting race mixing.She was allowed at 15 to date an older negro who knocked her up at 17 and they then married and divorced a few years later and she was left with 2 DISGUSTING looking mongrels that look NOTHING like her. I bar her from any contact with my family,on top of being a disgusting race mixer she is a professional liar and thief. She now ONLY dates non whites....absolutely disgusting.



But you don't need a negro to pimp you out, a white bully can do that too.


----------



## anotherlife

WinterBorn said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  The shapes of women is everybody's business.  It's meant to be that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy women's shapes too.   But it is none of my business who they date or marry unless I am involved with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are involved by the statistical game of chances.  If a woman ruins her shape then she is off the grid, so your chances for any woman is reduced by her, nationally reduced by 75 % pt down to a 25 % chance for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't had any trouble in years.   But then, I don't require they be skinny.   I just don't like obese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is scientific evidence, that what makes a woman most valuable is her central grooves.  The central grooves need to be around 15 % less in circumference than her hips.  This number maximizes her attractiveness.  Not only nationally but worldwide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok.   But averages don't effect what I find attractive.   I am sure there is a study that says blondes with blue eyes are the most attractive too.   Not to me.
Click to expand...


The chances there are the expectation probabilities.  It is low on the expectation graph that a man would want a fat woman, that sounds more like a fetish.


----------



## WinterBorn

anotherlife said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy women's shapes too.   But it is none of my business who they date or marry unless I am involved with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are involved by the statistical game of chances.  If a woman ruins her shape then she is off the grid, so your chances for any woman is reduced by her, nationally reduced by 75 % pt down to a 25 % chance for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't had any trouble in years.   But then, I don't require they be skinny.   I just don't like obese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is scientific evidence, that what makes a woman most valuable is her central grooves.  The central grooves need to be around 15 % less in circumference than her hips.  This number maximizes her attractiveness.  Not only nationally but worldwide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok.   But averages don't effect what I find attractive.   I am sure there is a study that says blondes with blue eyes are the most attractive too.   Not to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The chances there are the expectation probabilities.  It is low on the expectation graph that a man would want a fat woman, that sounds more like a fetish.
Click to expand...


There is a wide range of sizes.   While some prefer very slim women, I like a woman with some curves.  Not obese, but I don't need to see ribs.


----------



## MikeK

Mickiel said:


> [...]
> 
> I'm serious. I think back on it and laugh, because those days are over with me; sex has returned to normal ; I have gotten older.


Thanks for the substantive reply. It has given me much to think about, so expect some relevant responses soon.  Meanwhile, here is a joke you might find funny:

A Black guy meets a girl and they end up in a motel.  While getting undressed the girl looks at the Black fellow's penis, which is not very typical of Black men, and asks, _"Who do you expect to satisfy with that little thing,"_ whereupon the Black guy flies into a rage and beats the hell out of the girl.

A White guy meets a girl and they end up in a motel.  While getting undressed the girl looks at the White fellow's penis, which is very typical of White men, and asks, _"Who do you expect to satisfy with that little thing,"_ whereupon the White guy smiles politely and says, _"Me."_


----------



## Preacher

Aries said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about cultures and traditions?
> 
> If you seriously value the culture and traditions of any particular race of people (or all of them) - Then why do anything to dilute it?
> 
> Interracial marriages do just that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody doesn't understand culture or history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you can set me straight on it.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Ok... I'll bite.
> 
> Let's hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures always change. That is the nature of culture. Humans have always interacted wherever and whenever possible. Nothing to fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, since cultures always gradually change over time.... it's perfectly ok to force change it by mixing it up with other races and other heritages too. Right?
> 
> Anything goes!
> 
> Then, one day.... the race and or culture is lost. Too few numbers to keep it alive anymore. But, who cares? Right? We can always just read about the way it was or used to be in the history books. That's good enough for everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're heading that way, and fast. Don't like it? Better find another country.
> 
> 
> The Changing Face of America
Click to expand...


Better prepare for a LOT of blood shed...don't like it? Find another country! Want a taste of what's to come? Go look up a book called The Turner Diaries and read the chapter called Day of the Rope. 



WinterBorn said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never dated outside my race and never will. Married a white woman from a 99.9% white county who had never even seen a negro much less dated one. Race mixing is absolutely disgusting and vile and race mixers deserve the same penalty anyone convicted of treason does because that's exactly what it is treason to defile your race like that. I disowned my mother's daughter for her disgusting race mixing.She was allowed at 15 to date an older negro who knocked her up at 17 and they then married and divorced a few years later and she was left with 2 DISGUSTING looking mongrels that look NOTHING like her. I bar her from any contact with my family,on top of being a disgusting race mixer she is a professional liar and thief. She now ONLY dates non whites....absolutely disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treason is a crime against your nation.   It is actually illegal.   Interracial dating & marriage is not illegal.   While I give my allegiance to my country, I do not give my allegiance to every person with the same color skin as I have.
Click to expand...

Obviously. The jew has done a VERY good job of brainwashing the populace.


----------



## anotherlife

WinterBorn said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are involved by the statistical game of chances.  If a woman ruins her shape then she is off the grid, so your chances for any woman is reduced by her, nationally reduced by 75 % pt down to a 25 % chance for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had any trouble in years.   But then, I don't require they be skinny.   I just don't like obese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is scientific evidence, that what makes a woman most valuable is her central grooves.  The central grooves need to be around 15 % less in circumference than her hips.  This number maximizes her attractiveness.  Not only nationally but worldwide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok.   But averages don't effect what I find attractive.   I am sure there is a study that says blondes with blue eyes are the most attractive too.   Not to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The chances there are the expectation probabilities.  It is low on the expectation graph that a man would want a fat woman, that sounds more like a fetish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a wide range of sizes.   While some prefer very slim women, I like a woman with some curves.  Not obese, but I don't need to see ribs.
Click to expand...


I think you have pointed out the exact problem.  Yes, a wide range of sizes used to be the case for 6000 years and should be what is healthy.  But this was eliminated recently when 75 % of all women decided to do just one exact size, the obese size.  That is where the problem comes from.  I think a % ratio problem.


----------



## ptbw forever

Aries said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> More like just change it again.
> 
> 
> 
> How so? A little home grown terrorism? Go to for every far right nut case!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Increase the white birth rate.
> 
> Racialize right wing politics.
> 
> 
> That would radically change the demographics of the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are you going to increase white birth rate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By chipping away at the anti-white societal double standards, educating white people about their culture, and allowing tribalism and racism  expressed by non-whites at an ever growing scale to push white people into enclaves.
> 
> Eventually white guilt will literally die out and white Democrats that give legitimacy to the Democratic Party's anti-white antics will also die out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Educate whites about their culture? You probably don't know half of the "white culture" or the history. Now tell me, exactly where did white culture come from? Which country?
> 
> That's like saying I'm going to educate Hispanics on their culture and I start teaching a puerto rican about Panamanian traditions. (That's not their culture)
Click to expand...

White culture is European culture.

In America(literally created to be a sort of new Europe) white people are all European mutts(I am a combination of Scottish, Dutch and German myself with an Old English first name) , so teaching any and all parts of European history works to educate them.

In Europe it is simply a matter of teaching them about their country of origin and then teaching about when all of Western Europe allied together to fight common enemies(Muslims, mostly, but also really Jews as well) to establish a sense of light pan-Europeanisn.


----------



## ptbw forever

Odium said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody doesn't understand culture or history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you can set me straight on it.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Ok... I'll bite.
> 
> Let's hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures always change. That is the nature of culture. Humans have always interacted wherever and whenever possible. Nothing to fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, since cultures always gradually change over time.... it's perfectly ok to force change it by mixing it up with other races and other heritages too. Right?
> 
> Anything goes!
> 
> Then, one day.... the race and or culture is lost. Too few numbers to keep it alive anymore. But, who cares? Right? We can always just read about the way it was or used to be in the history books. That's good enough for everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're heading that way, and fast. Don't like it? Better find another country.
> 
> 
> The Changing Face of America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better prepare for a LOT of blood shed...don't like it? Find another country! Want a taste of what's to come? Go look up a book called The Turner Diaries and read the chapter called Day of the Rope.
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never dated outside my race and never will. Married a white woman from a 99.9% white county who had never even seen a negro much less dated one. Race mixing is absolutely disgusting and vile and race mixers deserve the same penalty anyone convicted of treason does because that's exactly what it is treason to defile your race like that. I disowned my mother's daughter for her disgusting race mixing.She was allowed at 15 to date an older negro who knocked her up at 17 and they then married and divorced a few years later and she was left with 2 DISGUSTING looking mongrels that look NOTHING like her. I bar her from any contact with my family,on top of being a disgusting race mixer she is a professional liar and thief. She now ONLY dates non whites....absolutely disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Treason is a crime against your nation.   It is actually illegal.   Interracial dating & marriage is not illegal.   While I give my allegiance to my country, I do not give my allegiance to every person with the same color skin as I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously. The jew has done a VERY good job of brainwashing the populace.
Click to expand...

The Turner Diaries are not going to happen.


----------



## Preacher

ptbw forever said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you can set me straight on it.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Ok... I'll bite.
> 
> Let's hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures always change. That is the nature of culture. Humans have always interacted wherever and whenever possible. Nothing to fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, since cultures always gradually change over time.... it's perfectly ok to force change it by mixing it up with other races and other heritages too. Right?
> 
> Anything goes!
> 
> Then, one day.... the race and or culture is lost. Too few numbers to keep it alive anymore. But, who cares? Right? We can always just read about the way it was or used to be in the history books. That's good enough for everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're heading that way, and fast. Don't like it? Better find another country.
> 
> 
> The Changing Face of America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better prepare for a LOT of blood shed...don't like it? Find another country! Want a taste of what's to come? Go look up a book called The Turner Diaries and read the chapter called Day of the Rope.
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never dated outside my race and never will. Married a white woman from a 99.9% white county who had never even seen a negro much less dated one. Race mixing is absolutely disgusting and vile and race mixers deserve the same penalty anyone convicted of treason does because that's exactly what it is treason to defile your race like that. I disowned my mother's daughter for her disgusting race mixing.She was allowed at 15 to date an older negro who knocked her up at 17 and they then married and divorced a few years later and she was left with 2 DISGUSTING looking mongrels that look NOTHING like her. I bar her from any contact with my family,on top of being a disgusting race mixer she is a professional liar and thief. She now ONLY dates non whites....absolutely disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Treason is a crime against your nation.   It is actually illegal.   Interracial dating & marriage is not illegal.   While I give my allegiance to my country, I do not give my allegiance to every person with the same color skin as I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously. The jew has done a VERY good job of brainwashing the populace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Turner Diaries are not going to happen.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately not. I can always hope though


----------



## Desperado

Race mixing will lead to the ultimate demise of the United States.


----------



## Unkotare

ptbw forever said:


> [.. America(literally created to be a sort of new Europe) ...






Wrong.


----------



## WinterBorn

Odium said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody doesn't understand culture or history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you can set me straight on it.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Ok... I'll bite.
> 
> Let's hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures always change. That is the nature of culture. Humans have always interacted wherever and whenever possible. Nothing to fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, since cultures always gradually change over time.... it's perfectly ok to force change it by mixing it up with other races and other heritages too. Right?
> 
> Anything goes!
> 
> Then, one day.... the race and or culture is lost. Too few numbers to keep it alive anymore. But, who cares? Right? We can always just read about the way it was or used to be in the history books. That's good enough for everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're heading that way, and fast. Don't like it? Better find another country.
> 
> 
> The Changing Face of America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better prepare for a LOT of blood shed...don't like it? Find another country! Want a taste of what's to come? Go look up a book called The Turner Diaries and read the chapter called Day of the Rope.
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never dated outside my race and never will. Married a white woman from a 99.9% white county who had never even seen a negro much less dated one. Race mixing is absolutely disgusting and vile and race mixers deserve the same penalty anyone convicted of treason does because that's exactly what it is treason to defile your race like that. I disowned my mother's daughter for her disgusting race mixing.She was allowed at 15 to date an older negro who knocked her up at 17 and they then married and divorced a few years later and she was left with 2 DISGUSTING looking mongrels that look NOTHING like her. I bar her from any contact with my family,on top of being a disgusting race mixer she is a professional liar and thief. She now ONLY dates non whites....absolutely disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Treason is a crime against your nation.   It is actually illegal.   Interracial dating & marriage is not illegal.   While I give my allegiance to my country, I do not give my allegiance to every person with the same color skin as I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously. The jew has done a VERY good job of brainwashing the populace.
Click to expand...


I've read the Turner Diaries.  Poorly written drivel.   And not even close to any reality we will see.


----------



## Preacher

WinterBorn said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you can set me straight on it.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Ok... I'll bite.
> 
> Let's hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures always change. That is the nature of culture. Humans have always interacted wherever and whenever possible. Nothing to fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, since cultures always gradually change over time.... it's perfectly ok to force change it by mixing it up with other races and other heritages too. Right?
> 
> Anything goes!
> 
> Then, one day.... the race and or culture is lost. Too few numbers to keep it alive anymore. But, who cares? Right? We can always just read about the way it was or used to be in the history books. That's good enough for everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're heading that way, and fast. Don't like it? Better find another country.
> 
> 
> The Changing Face of America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better prepare for a LOT of blood shed...don't like it? Find another country! Want a taste of what's to come? Go look up a book called The Turner Diaries and read the chapter called Day of the Rope.
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never dated outside my race and never will. Married a white woman from a 99.9% white county who had never even seen a negro much less dated one. Race mixing is absolutely disgusting and vile and race mixers deserve the same penalty anyone convicted of treason does because that's exactly what it is treason to defile your race like that. I disowned my mother's daughter for her disgusting race mixing.She was allowed at 15 to date an older negro who knocked her up at 17 and they then married and divorced a few years later and she was left with 2 DISGUSTING looking mongrels that look NOTHING like her. I bar her from any contact with my family,on top of being a disgusting race mixer she is a professional liar and thief. She now ONLY dates non whites....absolutely disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Treason is a crime against your nation.   It is actually illegal.   Interracial dating & marriage is not illegal.   While I give my allegiance to my country, I do not give my allegiance to every person with the same color skin as I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously. The jew has done a VERY good job of brainwashing the populace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've read the Turner Diaries.  Poorly written drivel.   And not even close to any reality we will see.
Click to expand...

You better hope not.  The US keeps subsidizing the lazy masses and making the working folks pay for all of it and the country will collapse on its self. From there its all up in the air....can you imagine the chimp out that happens when the groids in Apelanta don't get their welfare and food stamps?! Oh man its gonna be fun!


----------



## Unkotare

Desperado said:


> Race mixing will lead to the ultimate demise of the United States.




Are you scared, widdle won?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Race mixing will lead to the ultimate demise of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you scared, widdle won?
Click to expand...


It's totally "Cool" to degrade the First-World toward the Third-World.


----------



## Aries

ptbw forever said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> How so? A little home grown terrorism? Go to for every far right nut case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Increase the white birth rate.
> 
> Racialize right wing politics.
> 
> 
> That would radically change the demographics of the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are you going to increase white birth rate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By chipping away at the anti-white societal double standards, educating white people about their culture, and allowing tribalism and racism  expressed by non-whites at an ever growing scale to push white people into enclaves.
> 
> Eventually white guilt will literally die out and white Democrats that give legitimacy to the Democratic Party's anti-white antics will also die out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Educate whites about their culture? You probably don't know half of the "white culture" or the history. Now tell me, exactly where did white culture come from? Which country?
> 
> That's like saying I'm going to educate Hispanics on their culture and I start teaching a puerto rican about Panamanian traditions. (That's not their culture)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White culture is European culture.
> 
> In America(literally created to be a sort of new Europe) white people are all European mutts(I am a combination of Scottish, Dutch and German myself with an Old English first name) , so teaching any and all parts of European history works to educate them.
> 
> In Europe it is simply a matter of teaching them about their country of origin and then teaching about when all of Western Europe allied together to fight common enemies(Muslims, mostly, but also really Jews as well) to establish a sense of light pan-Europeanisn.
Click to expand...

Ah, and the Spanish, they are certainly considered European correct?


----------



## Mickiel

MikeK said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> I'm serious. I think back on it and laugh, because those days are over with me; sex has returned to normal ; I have gotten older.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the substantive reply. It has given me much to think about, so expect some relevant responses soon.  Meanwhile, here is a joke you might find funny:
> 
> A Black guy meets a girl and they end up in a motel.  While getting undressed the girl looks at the Black fellow's penis, which is not very typical of Black men, and asks, _"Who do you expect to satisfy with that little thing,"_ whereupon the Black guy flies into a rage and beats the hell out of the girl.
> 
> A White guy meets a girl and they end up in a motel.  While getting undressed the girl looks at the White fellow's penis, which is very typical of White men, and asks, _"Who do you expect to satisfy with that little thing,"_ whereupon the White guy smiles politely and says, _"Me."_
Click to expand...



Your welcome , its rare that I talk about sex. I have reached a point in my life, where its far less important to me ; but I understand those who have the crave. Size of the penis is important to some women, not so much to others. Its like a cook; some of them are better than others, but its all in the individual taste. In my personal view, woman is God's finest creation , and the vagina is truly an amazing piece of work ;  and I have had some women who are so sexual, their vagina just seems to rain sperm , like a flood of liquid joy!

I remember one girl, years ago; when we finished , I got up and she was still on the bed, she curled up into a ball ; she turned her head towards me and said in a stimulating whisper , " I want some more!" Like a drug addict that was in dire need of another fix! She reacted to anything I did to her , responded to every touch. And gave the best verbal moans and sexual verbal language I have ever heard.

Its nothing like a sexual woman. She seemed fixated on my penis; I asked her why she keeps looking at it, and she said " I just like looking at it." And she could not keep her body off of it. This kind of thing can drive a man nuts , if he has no control; its one of the reasons why men rape women. They are so fixated on women, that they feel as if they can take it by force.

Lust can be a force unto itself!


----------



## WinterBorn

I have a radical idea.  How about you date who you want, I'll date who I want, and we mind our own business about who others want to date?

Kind of a freedom thing.


----------



## Desperado

Unkotare said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Race mixing will lead to the ultimate demise of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you scared, widdle won?
Click to expand...

No, just feel bad for the country


----------



## ptbw forever

Aries said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Increase the white birth rate.
> 
> Racialize right wing politics.
> 
> 
> That would radically change the demographics of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> How are you going to increase white birth rate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By chipping away at the anti-white societal double standards, educating white people about their culture, and allowing tribalism and racism  expressed by non-whites at an ever growing scale to push white people into enclaves.
> 
> Eventually white guilt will literally die out and white Democrats that give legitimacy to the Democratic Party's anti-white antics will also die out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Educate whites about their culture? You probably don't know half of the "white culture" or the history. Now tell me, exactly where did white culture come from? Which country?
> 
> That's like saying I'm going to educate Hispanics on their culture and I start teaching a puerto rican about Panamanian traditions. (That's not their culture)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White culture is European culture.
> 
> In America(literally created to be a sort of new Europe) white people are all European mutts(I am a combination of Scottish, Dutch and German myself with an Old English first name) , so teaching any and all parts of European history works to educate them.
> 
> In Europe it is simply a matter of teaching them about their country of origin and then teaching about when all of Western Europe allied together to fight common enemies(Muslims, mostly, but also really Jews as well) to establish a sense of light pan-Europeanisn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, and the Spanish, they are certainly considered European correct?
Click to expand...

You mean the Spaniards?

Of course they are.


----------



## ptbw forever

WinterBorn said:


> I have a radical idea.  How about you date who you want, I'll date who I want, and we mind our own business about who others want to date?
> 
> Kind of a freedom thing.


And the country will continue to balkanize while morons like you ignore all the problems.


----------



## ptbw forever

Unkotare said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> [.. America(literally created to be a sort of new Europe) ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
Click to expand...

You are even dumber than I thought.

America was created(when it was finally founded) to be a Europe without kings and without a national religion that those kings could persecute you for not adhering to.

America was the new Europe until World War 2 started.


----------



## WinterBorn

ptbw forever said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a radical idea.  How about you date who you want, I'll date who I want, and we mind our own business about who others want to date?
> 
> Kind of a freedom thing.
> 
> 
> 
> And the country will continue to balkanize while morons like you ignore all the problems.
Click to expand...


I  not ignoring problems.   I am ignoring trivial bullshit that isn't a problem, but a personal choice.

There are a LOT of problems in our nation.  But who is dating whom is not only not at the top of the list, it is not on the first page.


----------



## miketx

WinterBorn said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are species specific differences between us whites and the negros.  For example, negros love fat women and negro women twerk(?) nonstop fox sex.  Blacks don't accept a woman if she is not fat.  This is fully incompatible with whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu need to get out more.  I have seen plenty of hot white women with black men.   I don't care.  It is none of my business, just like it is none of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes white women with black guys but rarely white guys with black women.  You guys are more racist about your black women dating white guys than we are about our white women dating you guys.  We don't give a shit as long as it's not our daughters but in the black community people will say something even when they don't know the black girl dating the white guy.
> 
> I dated a black girl and took her to a Detroit Piston's basketball game.  She was hot.  The brothers looked at me with her and they all yelled, "aw hell no!".  I loved it!!!  No white guy would look at a white girl dating a black guy and say that.  We think it but we would never say it.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You guys..."?    Hate to break it to you, but I'm a white guy.  In fact, I'm a white, southern guy.   I just don't think it is anyone's business who someone dates or marries but the two people dating or marrying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny all this time I thought you were a black dude.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!   Too funny.   No, I'm a white guy.  My avatar is actually a pic of me.
> 
> I do have rhythm and a big dick.  Maybe thats it?
Click to expand...

Whose dick is it?


----------



## Unkotare

ptbw forever said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> [.. America(literally created to be a sort of new Europe) ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are even dumber than I thought.
> 
> America was created(when it was finally founded) to be a Europe without kings and without a national religion that those kings could persecute you for not adhering to.
> 
> America was the new Europe until World War 2 started.
Click to expand...



Wrong. The above post reflects a complete ignorance of history and American principles.


----------



## ChrisL

Odium said:


> Never dated outside my race and never will. Married a white woman from a 99.9% white county who had never even seen a negro much less dated one. Race mixing is absolutely disgusting and vile and race mixers deserve the same penalty anyone convicted of treason does because that's exactly what it is treason to defile your race like that. I disowned my mother's daughter for her disgusting race mixing.She was allowed at 15 to date an older negro who knocked her up at 17 and they then married and divorced a few years later and she was left with 2 DISGUSTING looking mongrels that look NOTHING like her. I bar her from any contact with my family,on top of being a disgusting race mixer she is a professional liar and thief. She now ONLY dates non whites....absolutely disgusting.



Well, there are some white guys who do the same things.  I think what is most important is that the person is good and caring, not his or her skin color.  While I agree that "thug culture" is a problem, not ALL black men are thugs.  There are some nice ones out there.  Haven't you ever had any black friends?


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never dated outside my race and never will. Married a white woman from a 99.9% white county who had never even seen a negro much less dated one. Race mixing is absolutely disgusting and vile and race mixers deserve the same penalty anyone convicted of treason does because that's exactly what it is treason to defile your race like that. I disowned my mother's daughter for her disgusting race mixing.She was allowed at 15 to date an older negro who knocked her up at 17 and they then married and divorced a few years later and she was left with 2 DISGUSTING looking mongrels that look NOTHING like her. I bar her from any contact with my family,on top of being a disgusting race mixer she is a professional liar and thief. She now ONLY dates non whites....absolutely disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there are some white guys who do the same things.  I think what is most important is that the person is good and caring, not his or her skin color.  While I agree that "thug culture" is a problem, not ALL black men are thugs.  There are some nice ones out there.  Haven't you ever had any black friends?
Click to expand...





The question would make more sense without the adjective.


----------



## Liberty777

WinterBorn said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are involved by the statistical game of chances.  If a woman ruins her shape then she is off the grid, so your chances for any woman is reduced by her, nationally reduced by 75 % pt down to a 25 % chance for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had any trouble in years.   But then, I don't require they be skinny.   I just don't like obese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is scientific evidence, that what makes a woman most valuable is her central grooves.  The central grooves need to be around 15 % less in circumference than her hips.  This number maximizes her attractiveness.  Not only nationally but worldwide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok.   But averages don't effect what I find attractive.   I am sure there is a study that says blondes with blue eyes are the most attractive too.   Not to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The chances there are the expectation probabilities.  It is low on the expectation graph that a man would want a fat woman, that sounds more like a fetish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a wide range of sizes.   While some prefer very slim women, I like a woman with some curves.  Not obese, but I don't need to see ribs.
Click to expand...

Hell man we do agree on some things. When I was a youngster my saying was if she ain't thick she don't get no d###.


----------



## Preacher

ChrisL said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never dated outside my race and never will. Married a white woman from a 99.9% white county who had never even seen a negro much less dated one. Race mixing is absolutely disgusting and vile and race mixers deserve the same penalty anyone convicted of treason does because that's exactly what it is treason to defile your race like that. I disowned my mother's daughter for her disgusting race mixing.She was allowed at 15 to date an older negro who knocked her up at 17 and they then married and divorced a few years later and she was left with 2 DISGUSTING looking mongrels that look NOTHING like her. I bar her from any contact with my family,on top of being a disgusting race mixer she is a professional liar and thief. She now ONLY dates non whites....absolutely disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there are some white guys who do the same things.  I think what is most important is that the person is good and caring, not his or her skin color.  While I agree that "thug culture" is a problem, not ALL black men are thugs.  There are some nice ones out there.  Haven't you ever had any black friends?
Click to expand...


Not really a FRIEND but I knew a black kid when I was maybe 4 or 5...the rest of my life it was me and my cousins and our group of friends that hung out together. Nowadays I don't particularly care for other people so don't have "friends" per say...just acquaintances that I have known for long periods of time.


----------



## Unkotare

No friends, as I expected.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never dated outside my race and never will. Married a white woman from a 99.9% white county who had never even seen a negro much less dated one. Race mixing is absolutely disgusting and vile and race mixers deserve the same penalty anyone convicted of treason does because that's exactly what it is treason to defile your race like that. I disowned my mother's daughter for her disgusting race mixing.She was allowed at 15 to date an older negro who knocked her up at 17 and they then married and divorced a few years later and she was left with 2 DISGUSTING looking mongrels that look NOTHING like her. I bar her from any contact with my family,on top of being a disgusting race mixer she is a professional liar and thief. She now ONLY dates non whites....absolutely disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there are some white guys who do the same things.  I think what is most important is that the person is good and caring, not his or her skin color.  While I agree that "thug culture" is a problem, not ALL black men are thugs.  There are some nice ones out there.  Haven't you ever had any black friends?
Click to expand...

Yes but knowing what we know about our friends, how many of us would like them dating our sisters?


----------



## sealybobo

Odium said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never dated outside my race and never will. Married a white woman from a 99.9% white county who had never even seen a negro much less dated one. Race mixing is absolutely disgusting and vile and race mixers deserve the same penalty anyone convicted of treason does because that's exactly what it is treason to defile your race like that. I disowned my mother's daughter for her disgusting race mixing.She was allowed at 15 to date an older negro who knocked her up at 17 and they then married and divorced a few years later and she was left with 2 DISGUSTING looking mongrels that look NOTHING like her. I bar her from any contact with my family,on top of being a disgusting race mixer she is a professional liar and thief. She now ONLY dates non whites....absolutely disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there are some white guys who do the same things.  I think what is most important is that the person is good and caring, not his or her skin color.  While I agree that "thug culture" is a problem, not ALL black men are thugs.  There are some nice ones out there.  Haven't you ever had any black friends?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really a FRIEND but I knew a black kid when I was maybe 4 or 5...the rest of my life it was me and my cousins and our group of friends that hung out together. Nowadays I don't particularly care for other people so don't have "friends" per say...just acquaintances that I have known for long periods of time.
Click to expand...

The only guy who's OK for my daughter or sister is the guy who stays with her till death do they part. Anyone until then can fuck off white black or arab


----------



## Unkotare

Desperado said:


> Race mixing will lead to the ultimate demise of the United States.



Going on 241 years so far and it hasn't yet. Find something else to wet your pants over.


----------



## Desperado

Unkotare said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Race mixing will lead to the ultimate demise of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going on 241 years so far and it hasn't yet. Find something else to wet your pants over.
Click to expand...

Wrong - In just 50 years look how far we have fallen.

Loving v. Virginia, 388 U.S. 1, is a landmark civil rights decision of the United States Supreme Court, which invalidated laws prohibiting interracial marriage. Wikipedia
Date decided: 1967


----------



## ricechickie

Desperado said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Race mixing will lead to the ultimate demise of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going on 241 years so far and it hasn't yet. Find something else to wet your pants over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong - In just 50 years look how far we have fallen.
> 
> Loving v. Virginia, 388 U.S. 1, is a landmark civil rights decision of the United States Supreme Court, which invalidated laws prohibiting interracial marriage. Wikipedia
> Date decided: 1967
Click to expand...


There were plenty of interracial relationships before the Supreme Court "legalized" it.


----------



## Unkotare

Desperado said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Race mixing will lead to the ultimate demise of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going on 241 years so far and it hasn't yet. Find something else to wet your pants over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong - In just 50 years look how far we have fallen.
> 
> Loving v. Virginia, 388 U.S. 1, is a landmark civil rights decision of the United States Supreme Court, which invalidated laws prohibiting interracial marriage. Wikipedia
> Date decided: 1967
Click to expand...



'Race mixing' (stupid term) has taken place every single day that the Republic has existed, and it will every single day in the future, only increasing over time. There must be something real somewhere for you to be scared of.


----------



## Liberty777

If interbreeding started to effect the existence of any race would it still be acceptable?


----------



## Unkotare

Humans have always 'mixed' with every kind of human they could. If this were not the case, we wouldn't be here.


----------



## Preacher

Liberty777 said:


> If interbreeding started to effect the existence of any race would it still be acceptable?


Of course! To people who hate white people it would. That's the entire goal! The white race and the asian race are the ONLY races that stand in the way of the Jewish control of the world. Its why mass invasion,DIEversity,multicultism is ONLY pushed on WHITE nations and secondly and FAR less on Asian nations who refuse to accept "immigrants".


----------



## Unkotare

The broken record of the brainless.


----------



## Liberty777

Unkotare said:


> Humans have always 'mixed' with every kind of human they could. If this were not the case, we wouldn't be here.


Please answer the question.


----------



## Liberty777

Odium said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If interbreeding started to effect the existence of any race would it still be acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course! To people who hate white people it would. That's the entire goal! The white race and the asian race are the ONLY races that stand in the way of the Jewish control of the world. Its why mass invasion,DIEversity,multicultism is ONLY pushed on WHITE nations and secondly and FAR less on Asian nations who refuse to accept "immigrants".
Click to expand...

Most Jews are white, why would they want to destroy their own?


----------



## Preacher

Liberty777 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If interbreeding started to effect the existence of any race would it still be acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course! To people who hate white people it would. That's the entire goal! The white race and the asian race are the ONLY races that stand in the way of the Jewish control of the world. Its why mass invasion,DIEversity,multicultism is ONLY pushed on WHITE nations and secondly and FAR less on Asian nations who refuse to accept "immigrants".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Jews are white, why would they want to destroy their own?
Click to expand...

They don't see themselves as white and genetic testing has shown they are a race all to themselves. Jews Are a ‘Race,’ Genes Reveal


----------



## Unkotare

Liberty777 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Humans have always 'mixed' with every kind of human they could. If this were not the case, we wouldn't be here.
> 
> 
> 
> Please answer the question.
Click to expand...



I have.


----------



## esthermoon

Liberty777 said:


> If interbreeding started to effect the existence of any race would it still be acceptable?


This is a very interesting question. I don't know how to reply to that but I can say I've heard that European and Asian genetic traits are recessive and African traits are "stronger". 
I don't know if that's true or not, but if true that means that Europeans and Asian could theoretically disappear...


----------



## Liberty777

Unkotare said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Humans have always 'mixed' with every kind of human they could. If this were not the case, we wouldn't be here.
> 
> 
> 
> Please answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have.
Click to expand...

No you didn't.


----------



## Liberty777

esthermoon said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If interbreeding started to effect the existence of any race would it still be acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very interesting question. I don't know how to reply to that but I can say I've heard that European and Asian genetic traits are recessive and African traits are "stronger".
> I don't know if that's true or not, but if true that means that Europeans and Asian could theoretically disappear...
Click to expand...

So it wouldn't bother you if interbreeding caused the mongoloid race to slowly disappear.


----------



## Unkotare

Liberty777 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Humans have always 'mixed' with every kind of human they could. If this were not the case, we wouldn't be here.
> 
> 
> 
> Please answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didn't.
Click to expand...



I certainly did.


----------



## Unkotare

Human Skin Color Variation | The Smithsonian Institution's Human Origins Program


----------



## Unkotare

One Species, Living Worldwide | The Smithsonian Institution's Human Origins Program


----------



## Unkotare

Human Family Tree | The Smithsonian Institution's Human Origins Program


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Liberty777 said:


> If interbreeding started to effect the existence of any race would it still be acceptable?



"Race" is a social construct, and exists only in the minds of people as a way of creating distinctions between tribal groups.

The "existence" of race will never be threatened as long as human nature retains the drive for tribalism, no matter how much "interbreeding" occurs.


----------



## Liberty777

Odium said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If interbreeding started to effect the existence of any race would it still be acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course! To people who hate white people it would. That's the entire goal! The white race and the asian race are the ONLY races that stand in the way of the Jewish control of the world. Its why mass invasion,DIEversity,multicultism is ONLY pushed on WHITE nations and secondly and FAR less on Asian nations who refuse to accept "immigrants".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Jews are white, why would they want to destroy their own?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't see themselves as white and genetic testing has shown they are a race all to themselves. Jews Are a ‘Race,’ Genes Reveal
Click to expand...

Science is always changing, what has been proven today could change tommorow. This has made it hard for me to trust certain scientific findings. Im not saying science isn't useful,because that would be foolish, but there just some things humans will never know.  This is just my personal feeling on the matter. I don't have any dealings with Jews but if what your saying about them not identifying as caucasoid is true then that surely is messed up.


----------



## Liberty777

theDoctorisIn said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If interbreeding started to effect the existence of any race would it still be acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Race" is a social construct, and exists only in the minds of people as a way of creating distinctions between tribal groups.
> 
> The "existence" of race will never be threatened as long as human nature retains the drive for tribalism, no matter how much "interbreeding" occurs.
Click to expand...

Your dodging the question.  Yes or no


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Liberty777 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If interbreeding started to effect the existence of any race would it still be acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Race" is a social construct, and exists only in the minds of people as a way of creating distinctions between tribal groups.
> 
> The "existence" of race will never be threatened as long as human nature retains the drive for tribalism, no matter how much "interbreeding" occurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dodging the question.  Yes or no
Click to expand...


I'm not "dodging" the question, I'm denying its legitimacy.

Your question is meaningless.


----------



## Unkotare

Low genetic variation


----------



## Liberty777

theDoctorisIn said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If interbreeding started to effect the existence of any race would it still be acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Race" is a social construct, and exists only in the minds of people as a way of creating distinctions between tribal groups.
> 
> The "existence" of race will never be threatened as long as human nature retains the drive for tribalism, no matter how much "interbreeding" occurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dodging the question.  Yes or no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not "dodging" the question, I'm denying its legitimacy.
> 
> Your question is meaningless.
Click to expand...

No your dodging the question.  I can see why and that's cool.


----------



## esthermoon

Liberty777 said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If interbreeding started to effect the existence of any race would it still be acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very interesting question. I don't know how to reply to that but I can say I've heard that European and Asian genetic traits are recessive and African traits are "stronger".
> I don't know if that's true or not, but if true that means that Europeans and Asian could theoretically disappear...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it wouldn't bother you if interbreeding caused the mongoloid race to slowly disappear.
Click to expand...

Every ethnicity should be preserved.
But I'm not sure interracial relationships can "wipe out" any ethnic group; of course I could be wrong because I'm not a geneticist


----------



## Liberty777

esthermoon said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If interbreeding started to effect the existence of any race would it still be acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very interesting question. I don't know how to reply to that but I can say I've heard that European and Asian genetic traits are recessive and African traits are "stronger".
> I don't know if that's true or not, but if true that means that Europeans and Asian could theoretically disappear...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it wouldn't bother you if interbreeding caused the mongoloid race to slowly disappear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every ethnicity should be preserved.
> But I'm not sure interracial relationships can "wipe out" any ethnic group; of course I could be wrong because I'm not a geneticist
Click to expand...

I never said it would, that's why I started my question with If.  It was hypothetical.  Thank you for answering.


----------



## Asclepias

Mickiel said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the white girls I have had tripped me out ;  they were nice and very sexual , they always want you to  rock them hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the White girls I have had who were experiencing being with a Black man for the first time; its like I took them to another planet, and they could never go back.
> 
> Strange.
Click to expand...

True. Its amazing how they act when they have a Black man for the first time. Its like they cant get enough.


----------



## esthermoon

Liberty777 said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If interbreeding started to effect the existence of any race would it still be acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very interesting question. I don't know how to reply to that but I can say I've heard that European and Asian genetic traits are recessive and African traits are "stronger".
> I don't know if that's true or not, but if true that means that Europeans and Asian could theoretically disappear...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it wouldn't bother you if interbreeding caused the mongoloid race to slowly disappear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every ethnicity should be preserved.
> But I'm not sure interracial relationships can "wipe out" any ethnic group; of course I could be wrong because I'm not a geneticist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said it would, that's why I started my question with If.  It was hypothetical.  Thank you for answering.
Click to expand...

You're welcome Liberty777 
Thanks for asking!


----------



## Asclepias

esthermoon said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If interbreeding started to effect the existence of any race would it still be acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very interesting question. I don't know how to reply to that but I can say I've heard that European and Asian genetic traits are recessive and African traits are "stronger".
> I don't know if that's true or not, but if true that means that Europeans and Asian could theoretically disappear...
Click to expand...

Only Caucasians would disappear.  There are way too many Asians for their traits to die out. Whats kind of interesting is that Asians share a lot of traits with Africans so if everyone mixed the end result would be a race that looked like Tiger Woods probably.


----------



## Liberty777

Asclepias said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If interbreeding started to effect the existence of any race would it still be acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very interesting question. I don't know how to reply to that but I can say I've heard that European and Asian genetic traits are recessive and African traits are "stronger".
> I don't know if that's true or not, but if true that means that Europeans and Asian could theoretically disappear...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only Caucasians would disappear.  There are way too many Asians for their traits to die out. Whats kind of interesting is that Asians share a lot of traits with Africans so if everyone mixed the end result would be a race that looked like Tiger Woods probably.
Click to expand...

 If that were true would it concern you to know the white race would disappear


----------



## Liberty777

esthermoon said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If interbreeding started to effect the existence of any race would it still be acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very interesting question. I don't know how to reply to that but I can say I've heard that European and Asian genetic traits are recessive and African traits are "stronger".
> I don't know if that's true or not, but if true that means that Europeans and Asian could theoretically disappear...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it wouldn't bother you if interbreeding caused the mongoloid race to slowly disappear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every ethnicity should be preserved.
> But I'm not sure interracial relationships can "wipe out" any ethnic group; of course I could be wrong because I'm not a geneticist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said it would, that's why I started my question with If.  It was hypothetical.  Thank you for answering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're welcome Liberty777
> Thanks for asking!
Click to expand...

A true lady, hold on to those values they are rare thing in our world today.


----------



## Asclepias

Liberty777 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If interbreeding started to effect the existence of any race would it still be acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very interesting question. I don't know how to reply to that but I can say I've heard that European and Asian genetic traits are recessive and African traits are "stronger".
> I don't know if that's true or not, but if true that means that Europeans and Asian could theoretically disappear...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only Caucasians would disappear.  There are way too many Asians for their traits to die out. Whats kind of interesting is that Asians share a lot of traits with Africans so if everyone mixed the end result would be a race that looked like Tiger Woods probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true would it concern you to know the white race would disappear
Click to expand...

Not at all. There is nothing positive the white race in general brings to the table.  Civilization begin without the white race and thats also how it will end.  Its also actually genetically beneficial for the white race to cease to exist as we know it.


----------



## Liberty777

Asclepias said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If interbreeding started to effect the existence of any race would it still be acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very interesting question. I don't know how to reply to that but I can say I've heard that European and Asian genetic traits are recessive and African traits are "stronger".
> I don't know if that's true or not, but if true that means that Europeans and Asian could theoretically disappear...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only Caucasians would disappear.  There are way too many Asians for their traits to die out. Whats kind of interesting is that Asians share a lot of traits with Africans so if everyone mixed the end result would be a race that looked like Tiger Woods probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true would it concern you to know the white race would disappear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all. There is nothing positive the white race in general brings to the table.  Civilization begin without the white race and thats also how it will end.  Its also actually genetically beneficial for the white race to cease to exist as we know it.
Click to expand...

Thank you for being honest about how you fell, I may not agree with your answer but you didn't dodge and that's all I was asking for.


----------



## Unkotare

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody doesn't understand culture or history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you can set me straight on it.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Ok... I'll bite.
> 
> Let's hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures always change. That is the nature of culture. Humans have always interacted wherever and whenever possible. Nothing to fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, since cultures always gradually change over time.... it's perfectly ok to force change it by mixing it up with other races and other heritages too. Right?
> 
> Anything goes!
> 
> Then, one day.... the race and or culture is lost. Too few numbers to keep it alive anymore. But, who cares? Right? We can always just read about the way it was or used to be in the history books. That's good enough for everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're heading that way, and fast. Don't like it? Better find another country.
> 
> 
> The Changing Face of America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals are so insistent on destroying White America, this is the monstrosity of our times.
Click to expand...



This is the paranoia of the simpletons.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you can set me straight on it.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Ok... I'll bite.
> 
> Let's hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures always change. That is the nature of culture. Humans have always interacted wherever and whenever possible. Nothing to fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, since cultures always gradually change over time.... it's perfectly ok to force change it by mixing it up with other races and other heritages too. Right?
> 
> Anything goes!
> 
> Then, one day.... the race and or culture is lost. Too few numbers to keep it alive anymore. But, who cares? Right? We can always just read about the way it was or used to be in the history books. That's good enough for everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're heading that way, and fast. Don't like it? Better find another country.
> 
> 
> The Changing Face of America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals are so insistent on destroying White America, this is the monstrosity of our times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is the paranoia of the simpletons.
Click to expand...


Why do you fight so vigorously for the demise of Whites, simpleton?


----------



## yiostheoy

Gracie said:


> So....are you one of those folks that think race should stick to race or is it ok (in your opinion) for mixing of the races?
> 
> Thought I'd ask cuz I was chatting with my friend  and she said she gets more flack from blacks than she does whites when they are out to dinner or going to a movie (she is white..he is black). Personally, I think it's pretty sad that folks see skin color instead of two people who love each other. And....mixed babies are gorgeous!
> 
> This question pertains to black with white, asian with black or white, hispanic with black or white or asian and all vice versa.
> 
> Your opinions are...........?


This thread has been around for a while.

The issue has been around for millennia.


----------



## yiostheoy

The proper response is going to depend on your family and friends.

You can always change your friends.  Friends come and go.  While enemies accumulate.

You are stuck with your family.  Although estrangement is always an option as well.

If your spouse's family hates you that will be uncomfortable and awkward.

I know lots of Asian families who want their child to stick within the Asian race.  So the issue is not just white-on-anything exclusively.

At any rate, now onto the topic -- .

If you are going to embrace an extra-racial spouse, you yourself need to respect their race.

I myself respect Japanese and Mexicans.  So for me this would be no problem.

I can't say that about Negroes, Arabs, or Chinese however.

With Indians and Persians I am fine since technically these are Aryan Caucasian.  Many people think of them as different but they really are not.

You just need to know your own limitations and those of your family -- your mom, dad, brothers and sisters.


----------



## yiostheoy

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you can set me straight on it.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Ok... I'll bite.
> 
> Let's hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures always change. That is the nature of culture. Humans have always interacted wherever and whenever possible. Nothing to fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, since cultures always gradually change over time.... it's perfectly ok to force change it by mixing it up with other races and other heritages too. Right?
> 
> Anything goes!
> 
> Then, one day.... the race and or culture is lost. Too few numbers to keep it alive anymore. But, who cares? Right? We can always just read about the way it was or used to be in the history books. That's good enough for everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're heading that way, and fast. Don't like it? Better find another country.
> 
> 
> The Changing Face of America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals are so insistent on destroying White America, this is the monstrosity of our times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is the paranoia of the simpletons.
Click to expand...

Uko I like Japs.  Just not Jap Scrap cars.  FYI.


----------



## yiostheoy

Asclepias said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If interbreeding started to effect the existence of any race would it still be acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very interesting question. I don't know how to reply to that but I can say I've heard that European and Asian genetic traits are recessive and African traits are "stronger".
> I don't know if that's true or not, but if true that means that Europeans and Asian could theoretically disappear...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only Caucasians would disappear.  There are way too many Asians for their traits to die out. Whats kind of interesting is that Asians share a lot of traits with Africans so if everyone mixed the end result would be a race that looked like Tiger Woods probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true would it concern you to know the white race would disappear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all. There is nothing positive the white race in general brings to the table.  Civilization begin without the white race and thats also how it will end.  Its also actually genetically beneficial for the white race to cease to exist as we know it.
Click to expand...

I get that Negroes still hate Whites (that's also what the Injuns call us/them).

But you have to remember there is enough blame to go around.

It was other African Negroes who enslaved opposing tribes of Negroes and traded them to Arabs for trinkets.

Then the Arabs traded them to the Jews.

Then the Jews traded them to the Dutch.

Then the Dutch traded them to the Spanish and to the English.

Then there were 250 years of American slavery (North and Central).

The part that militant Negroes forget is that a lot of Whites then died in a huge Civil War freeing the slaves, which war was triggered by slavery (according to U.S. Grant in his memoirs) but was about States seceding from the Federal Union.

Many including Grant wanted to relocated the freed slaves to Hispaniola (Haiti) because they could foresee Negro poverty and rioting in the future.

Congress however would not fund it.

Now we have Negro poverty and rioting with us forever.

And the latest scourge is the BLM movement of murdering cops.

Things just keep getting worse in spite of everything LBJ tried to accomplish.


----------



## yiostheoy

Asclepias said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If interbreeding started to effect the existence of any race would it still be acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very interesting question. I don't know how to reply to that but I can say I've heard that European and Asian genetic traits are recessive and African traits are "stronger".
> I don't know if that's true or not, but if true that means that Europeans and Asian could theoretically disappear...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only Caucasians would disappear.  There are way too many Asians for their traits to die out. Whats kind of interesting is that Asians share a lot of traits with Africans so if everyone mixed the end result would be a race that looked like Tiger Woods probably.
Click to expand...

Ultimately I think most if not all races will merge into one super hybrid race.

This was also Adolf's greatest fear.


----------



## yiostheoy

Liberty777 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If interbreeding started to effect the existence of any race would it still be acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course! To people who hate white people it would. That's the entire goal! The white race and the asian race are the ONLY races that stand in the way of the Jewish control of the world. Its why mass invasion,DIEversity,multicultism is ONLY pushed on WHITE nations and secondly and FAR less on Asian nations who refuse to accept "immigrants".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Jews are white, why would they want to destroy their own?
Click to expand...

You can ask Ropey for his own expert Canadian opinion on this.

Jews are Semitic which means they originally came from Babylonia before it was invaded by Arabs, who are also Semitic.

Although they look perfectly white we consider them unique and not closely related to Caucasians (aka Indo-European aka Aryan) because of their unique blood traits and ancient language and history.

The funny thing (means ironic) that most people don't understand is that the white American and white European race (which is the same -- we are a melting  pot of Germanic, French, Spanish, Keltic, Baltic, Slavic etc.) are more closely related to Persians and Indians (from India) than to the Jews.

You can correct me if I'm wrong here Ropey .


----------



## yiostheoy

Race is what we wear on our faces and skin.

Whatever is in our hearts is totally different however.

It is the individual's heart that is good or evil not their race.


----------



## Unkotare

yiostheoy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures always change. That is the nature of culture. Humans have always interacted wherever and whenever possible. Nothing to fear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, since cultures always gradually change over time.... it's perfectly ok to force change it by mixing it up with other races and other heritages too. Right?
> 
> Anything goes!
> 
> Then, one day.... the race and or culture is lost. Too few numbers to keep it alive anymore. But, who cares? Right? We can always just read about the way it was or used to be in the history books. That's good enough for everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're heading that way, and fast. Don't like it? Better find another country.
> 
> 
> The Changing Face of America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals are so insistent on destroying White America, this is the monstrosity of our times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is the paranoia of the simpletons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uko I like Japs.  Just not Jap Scrap cars.  FYI.
Click to expand...






I know spelling is hard, but the word is "Japanese."


----------



## ptbw forever

esthermoon said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If interbreeding started to effect the existence of any race would it still be acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very interesting question. I don't know how to reply to that but I can say I've heard that European and Asian genetic traits are recessive and African traits are "stronger".
> I don't know if that's true or not, but if true that means that Europeans and Asian could theoretically disappear...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it wouldn't bother you if interbreeding caused the mongoloid race to slowly disappear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every ethnicity should be preserved.
> But I'm not sure interracial relationships can "wipe out" any ethnic group; of course I could be wrong because I'm not a geneticist
Click to expand...

You are wrong because you don't have mass race mixing in your country.

You can't even comprehend what it is like to have your ancestral homeland turned into a multicultural cesspool.


----------



## Unkotare

ptbw forever said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If interbreeding started to effect the existence of any race would it still be acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very interesting question. I don't know how to reply to that but I can say I've heard that European and Asian genetic traits are recessive and African traits are "stronger".
> I don't know if that's true or not, but if true that means that Europeans and Asian could theoretically disappear...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it wouldn't bother you if interbreeding caused the mongoloid race to slowly disappear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every ethnicity should be preserved.
> But I'm not sure interracial relationships can "wipe out" any ethnic group; of course I could be wrong because I'm not a geneticist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong because you don't have mass race mixing in your country.
> 
> You can't even comprehend what it is like to have your ancestral homeland turned into a multicultural cesspool.
Click to expand...





Neither can you.


----------



## ptbw forever

Unkotare said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If interbreeding started to effect the existence of any race would it still be acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very interesting question. I don't know how to reply to that but I can say I've heard that European and Asian genetic traits are recessive and African traits are "stronger".
> I don't know if that's true or not, but if true that means that Europeans and Asian could theoretically disappear...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it wouldn't bother you if interbreeding caused the mongoloid race to slowly disappear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every ethnicity should be preserved.
> But I'm not sure interracial relationships can "wipe out" any ethnic group; of course I could be wrong because I'm not a geneticist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong because you don't have mass race mixing in your country.
> 
> You can't even comprehend what it is like to have your ancestral homeland turned into a multicultural cesspool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither can you.
Click to expand...

Your idiocy knows no bounds.

Guess where most of my ancestry comes from, retard?

Germany's Secret Islamic Horror: How Blind Elites Are Destroying A Once-Great Nation


----------



## Unkotare

ptbw forever said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very interesting question. I don't know how to reply to that but I can say I've heard that European and Asian genetic traits are recessive and African traits are "stronger".
> I don't know if that's true or not, but if true that means that Europeans and Asian could theoretically disappear...
> 
> 
> 
> So it wouldn't bother you if interbreeding caused the mongoloid race to slowly disappear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every ethnicity should be preserved.
> But I'm not sure interracial relationships can "wipe out" any ethnic group; of course I could be wrong because I'm not a geneticist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong because you don't have mass race mixing in your country.
> 
> You can't even comprehend what it is like to have your ancestral homeland turned into a multicultural cesspool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither can you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your idiocy knows no bounds.
> 
> Guess where most of my ancestry comes from, retard?
> 
> Germany's Secret Islamic Horror: How Blind Elites Are Destroying A Once-Great Nation
Click to expand...



Where do you live?


----------



## ptbw forever

Unkotare said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it wouldn't bother you if interbreeding caused the mongoloid race to slowly disappear.
> 
> 
> 
> Every ethnicity should be preserved.
> But I'm not sure interracial relationships can "wipe out" any ethnic group; of course I could be wrong because I'm not a geneticist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong because you don't have mass race mixing in your country.
> 
> You can't even comprehend what it is like to have your ancestral homeland turned into a multicultural cesspool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither can you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your idiocy knows no bounds.
> 
> Guess where most of my ancestry comes from, retard?
> 
> Germany's Secret Islamic Horror: How Blind Elites Are Destroying A Once-Great Nation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you live?
Click to expand...

How is that relevant in any way to what I said?


----------



## Unkotare

ptbw forever said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every ethnicity should be preserved.
> But I'm not sure interracial relationships can "wipe out" any ethnic group; of course I could be wrong because I'm not a geneticist
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong because you don't have mass race mixing in your country.
> 
> You can't even comprehend what it is like to have your ancestral homeland turned into a multicultural cesspool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither can you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your idiocy knows no bounds.
> 
> Guess where most of my ancestry comes from, retard?
> 
> Germany's Secret Islamic Horror: How Blind Elites Are Destroying A Once-Great Nation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is that relevant in any way to what I said?
Click to expand...




Answer the question.


----------



## ptbw forever

Unkotare said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong because you don't have mass race mixing in your country.
> 
> You can't even comprehend what it is like to have your ancestral homeland turned into a multicultural cesspool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither can you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your idiocy knows no bounds.
> 
> Guess where most of my ancestry comes from, retard?
> 
> Germany's Secret Islamic Horror: How Blind Elites Are Destroying A Once-Great Nation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is that relevant in any way to what I said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
Click to expand...

Answer mine first.


----------



## Unkotare

ptbw forever said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither can you.
> 
> 
> 
> Your idiocy knows no bounds.
> 
> Guess where most of my ancestry comes from, retard?
> 
> Germany's Secret Islamic Horror: How Blind Elites Are Destroying A Once-Great Nation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is that relevant in any way to what I said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer mine first.
Click to expand...




Illogical dope.


----------



## ptbw forever

Unkotare said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your idiocy knows no bounds.
> 
> Guess where most of my ancestry comes from, retard?
> 
> Germany's Secret Islamic Horror: How Blind Elites Are Destroying A Once-Great Nation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is that relevant in any way to what I said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer mine first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illogical dope.
Click to expand...

Coward.


----------



## Unkotare

ptbw forever said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you live?
> 
> 
> 
> How is that relevant in any way to what I said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer mine first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illogical dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coward.
Click to expand...




Because YOU are afraid to answer a question?

???????


----------



## ptbw forever

Unkotare said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is that relevant in any way to what I said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer mine first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illogical dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because YOU are afraid to answer a question?
> 
> ???????
Click to expand...

No, because YOU are afraid of having your logic judged to be pathetic.

My ancestral homeland is fucking Germany, and it is being destroyed, dipshit.

Where my family now lives has absolutely NOTHING to do with that fact.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

ptbw forever said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very interesting question. I don't know how to reply to that but I can say I've heard that European and Asian genetic traits are recessive and African traits are "stronger".
> I don't know if that's true or not, but if true that means that Europeans and Asian could theoretically disappear...
> 
> 
> 
> So it wouldn't bother you if interbreeding caused the mongoloid race to slowly disappear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every ethnicity should be preserved.
> But I'm not sure interracial relationships can "wipe out" any ethnic group; of course I could be wrong because I'm not a geneticist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong because you don't have mass race mixing in your country.
> 
> You can't even comprehend what it is like to have your ancestral homeland turned into a multicultural cesspool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither can you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your idiocy knows no bounds.
> 
> Guess where most of my ancestry comes from, retard?
> 
> Germany's Secret Islamic Horror: How Blind Elites Are Destroying A Once-Great Nation
Click to expand...


He sometimes say's he's Irish, sometimes says he's American... In both cases thinks it's "Cool" for both of his heritages to vanish.

One would have to be very emotionally detached, and mentally dull-witted to support the demise of their own, by the third-World riff-raff brigade.

I've asked him numerous times what's the benefits of this all, he just mouths off like he was a Negro.


----------



## Unkotare

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it wouldn't bother you if interbreeding caused the mongoloid race to slowly disappear.
> 
> 
> 
> Every ethnicity should be preserved.
> But I'm not sure interracial relationships can "wipe out" any ethnic group; of course I could be wrong because I'm not a geneticist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong because you don't have mass race mixing in your country.
> 
> You can't even comprehend what it is like to have your ancestral homeland turned into a multicultural cesspool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither can you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your idiocy knows no bounds.
> 
> Guess where most of my ancestry comes from, retard?
> 
> Germany's Secret Islamic Horror: How Blind Elites Are Destroying A Once-Great Nation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He sometimes say's he's Irish, sometimes says he's American... .
Click to expand...




I'm always American, Polish Nazi.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every ethnicity should be preserved.
> But I'm not sure interracial relationships can "wipe out" any ethnic group; of course I could be wrong because I'm not a geneticist
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong because you don't have mass race mixing in your country.
> 
> You can't even comprehend what it is like to have your ancestral homeland turned into a multicultural cesspool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither can you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your idiocy knows no bounds.
> 
> Guess where most of my ancestry comes from, retard?
> 
> Germany's Secret Islamic Horror: How Blind Elites Are Destroying A Once-Great Nation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He sometimes say's he's Irish, sometimes says he's American... .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always American, Polish Nazi.
Click to expand...


You've said you're Irish before.... Are you Irish Catholic, or Irish Protestant?... There is a difference.


----------



## Unkotare

ptbw forever said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> Answer mine first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illogical dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because YOU are afraid to answer a question?
> 
> ???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, because YOU are afraid of having your logic judged to be pathetic.
> 
> My ancestral homeland is fucking Germany, and it is being destroyed, dipshit.
> 
> Where my family now lives has absolutely NOTHING to do with that fact.
Click to expand...




When was the last time you spent more than 6 months at a time in Germany, poser?


----------



## Unkotare

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong because you don't have mass race mixing in your country.
> 
> You can't even comprehend what it is like to have your ancestral homeland turned into a multicultural cesspool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither can you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your idiocy knows no bounds.
> 
> Guess where most of my ancestry comes from, retard?
> 
> Germany's Secret Islamic Horror: How Blind Elites Are Destroying A Once-Great Nation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He sometimes say's he's Irish, sometimes says he's American... .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always American, Polish Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've said you're Irish before.... .
Click to expand...


American, of Irish ancestry. Pay attention, Polish Nazi.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither can you.
> 
> 
> 
> Your idiocy knows no bounds.
> 
> Guess where most of my ancestry comes from, retard?
> 
> Germany's Secret Islamic Horror: How Blind Elites Are Destroying A Once-Great Nation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He sometimes say's he's Irish, sometimes says he's American... .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always American, Polish Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've said you're Irish before.... .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American, of Irish ancestry. Pay attention, Polish Nazi.
Click to expand...


Protestant, or Catholic?
Why do you refuse to answer this simple question?


----------



## ptbw forever

Unkotare said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Answer mine first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illogical dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because YOU are afraid to answer a question?
> 
> ???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, because YOU are afraid of having your logic judged to be pathetic.
> 
> My ancestral homeland is fucking Germany, and it is being destroyed, dipshit.
> 
> Where my family now lives has absolutely NOTHING to do with that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time you spent more than 6 months at a time in Germany, poser?
Click to expand...

What the hell does that have to do with anything?

Does my DNA magically not trace back to Germany because you called me a "poser"?


----------



## Unkotare

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your idiocy knows no bounds.
> 
> Guess where most of my ancestry comes from, retard?
> 
> Germany's Secret Islamic Horror: How Blind Elites Are Destroying A Once-Great Nation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He sometimes say's he's Irish, sometimes says he's American... .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always American, Polish Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've said you're Irish before.... .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American, of Irish ancestry. Pay attention, Polish Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Protestant, or Catholic?
> Why do you refuse to answer this simple question?
Click to expand...



Are you now asking about my faith?


----------



## Unkotare

ptbw forever said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illogical dope.
> 
> 
> 
> Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because YOU are afraid to answer a question?
> 
> ???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, because YOU are afraid of having your logic judged to be pathetic.
> 
> My ancestral homeland is fucking Germany, and it is being destroyed, dipshit.
> 
> Where my family now lives has absolutely NOTHING to do with that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time you spent more than 6 months at a time in Germany, poser?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the hell does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Does my DNA magically not trace back to Germany because you called me a "poser"?
Click to expand...





= you are talking out your ass and you know it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> He sometimes say's he's Irish, sometimes says he's American... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always American, Polish Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've said you're Irish before.... .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American, of Irish ancestry. Pay attention, Polish Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Protestant, or Catholic?
> Why do you refuse to answer this simple question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you now asking about my faith?
Click to expand...


Most Irish Americans are Protestants of a Ulster background, they aren't true Irish, they were actually lowland Germanic Scots bought in by Britain to oppress the real Irish Catholics.

I ask this, because you act like a Brit...


----------



## ptbw forever

Unkotare said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because YOU are afraid to answer a question?
> 
> ???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, because YOU are afraid of having your logic judged to be pathetic.
> 
> My ancestral homeland is fucking Germany, and it is being destroyed, dipshit.
> 
> Where my family now lives has absolutely NOTHING to do with that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time you spent more than 6 months at a time in Germany, poser?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the hell does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Does my DNA magically not trace back to Germany because you called me a "poser"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = you are talking out your ass and you know it.
Click to expand...

Your posts are incomprehensible...and you apparently don't know it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

ptbw forever said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because YOU are afraid to answer a question?
> 
> ???????
> 
> 
> 
> No, because YOU are afraid of having your logic judged to be pathetic.
> 
> My ancestral homeland is fucking Germany, and it is being destroyed, dipshit.
> 
> Where my family now lives has absolutely NOTHING to do with that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time you spent more than 6 months at a time in Germany, poser?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the hell does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Does my DNA magically not trace back to Germany because you called me a "poser"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = you are talking out your ass and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your posts are incomprehensible...and you apparently don't know it.
Click to expand...


He's probably a welfare recipient, he's on here all day, and a lot of the night.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Most Brits  I've dealt with online act just like Unkotare, big mouth, obnoxious, anti-racist, fail trolls.

The Americans are a little more civilized from my experience, probably because they mixed with more civilized Whites, like Germans, Swedes, Italians, Poles, Irish Catholics etc.


----------



## Unkotare

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always American, Polish Nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've said you're Irish before.... .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American, of Irish ancestry. Pay attention, Polish Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Protestant, or Catholic?
> Why do you refuse to answer this simple question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you now asking about my faith?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Irish Americans are Protestants of a Ulster background, ....
Click to expand...



Wrong.


----------



## Unkotare

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, because YOU are afraid of having your logic judged to be pathetic.
> 
> My ancestral homeland is fucking Germany, and it is being destroyed, dipshit.
> 
> Where my family now lives has absolutely NOTHING to do with that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time you spent more than 6 months at a time in Germany, poser?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the hell does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Does my DNA magically not trace back to Germany because you called me a "poser"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = you are talking out your ass and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your posts are incomprehensible...and you apparently don't know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's probably a welfare recipient.....
Click to expand...



Wrong again, Polish Nazi.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've said you're Irish before.... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American, of Irish ancestry. Pay attention, Polish Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Protestant, or Catholic?
> Why do you refuse to answer this simple question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you now asking about my faith?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Irish Americans are Protestants of a Ulster background, ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
Click to expand...


Surveys in the 1990s show that of Americans who identify themselves as "Irish", 51% said they were Protestant and 36% identified as Catholic. In the South, Protestants account for 73% of those claiming Irish origins, while Catholics account for 19%. It is common for Protestant Scotch-Irish Americans to call themselves "Irish", in particular because most immigration to colonial America was of Protestant settlers, so there was no need to distinguish themselves from Irish Catholics. In the North, 45% of those claiming Irish origin are Catholic, while 39% are Protestant.[97] Many African Americans and Native Americans claim Irish Protestant or Scots-Irish ancestry.[98]

Irish Americans - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time you spent more than 6 months at a time in Germany, poser?
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Does my DNA magically not trace back to Germany because you called me a "poser"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = you are talking out your ass and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your posts are incomprehensible...and you apparently don't know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's probably a welfare recipient.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, Polish Nazi.
Click to expand...


What's your profession, besides being the biggest idiot, and the biggest fail troll on this forum?


----------



## ptbw forever

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Does my DNA magically not trace back to Germany because you called me a "poser"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = you are talking out your ass and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your posts are incomprehensible...and you apparently don't know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's probably a welfare recipient.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, Polish Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's your profession, besides being the biggest idiot, and the biggest fail troll on this forum?
Click to expand...

Supposedly he has multiple degrees.

LOL!!!!!!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

ptbw forever said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> = you are talking out your ass and you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> Your posts are incomprehensible...and you apparently don't know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's probably a welfare recipient.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, Polish Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's your profession, besides being the biggest idiot, and the biggest fail troll on this forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Supposedly he has multiple degrees.
> 
> LOL!!!!!!
Click to expand...


He's still online.... But all I hear is "crickets"


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

ptbw forever said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because YOU are afraid to answer a question?
> 
> ???????
> 
> 
> 
> No, because YOU are afraid of having your logic judged to be pathetic.
> 
> My ancestral homeland is fucking Germany, and it is being destroyed, dipshit.
> 
> Where my family now lives has absolutely NOTHING to do with that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time you spent more than 6 months at a time in Germany, poser?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the hell does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Does my DNA magically not trace back to Germany because you called me a "poser"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = you are talking out your ass and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your posts are incomprehensible...and you apparently don't know it.
Click to expand...


When he's not on this forum... He can be seen driving his Donkey... He drives his Donkey manual...He clutches the Donkey's stick and shifts the Donkey's stick into 2nd gear, 3rd gear, and then 4th gear.


----------



## Unkotare

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Does my DNA magically not trace back to Germany because you called me a "poser"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = you are talking out your ass and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your posts are incomprehensible...and you apparently don't know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's probably a welfare recipient.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, Polish Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's your profession, besides being the biggest idiot, and the biggest fail troll on this forum?
Click to expand...




Are you still here, buffoon?


----------



## Unkotare

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> American, of Irish ancestry. Pay attention, Polish Nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protestant, or Catholic?
> Why do you refuse to answer this simple question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you now asking about my faith?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Irish Americans are Protestants of a Ulster background, ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surveys in the 1990s show that of Americans who identify themselves as "Irish", 51% said they were Protestant and 36% identified as Catholic. In the South, Protestants account for 73% of those claiming Irish origins, while Catholics account for 19%. It is common for Protestant Scotch-Irish Americans to call themselves "Irish", in particular because most immigration to colonial America was of Protestant settlers, so there was no need to distinguish themselves from Irish Catholics. In the North, 45% of those claiming Irish origin are Catholic, while 39% are Protestant.[97] Many African Americans and Native Americans claim Irish Protestant or Scots-Irish ancestry.[98]
> 
> Irish Americans - Wikipedia
Click to expand...





The Polish Nazi's reference library: wiki & stormfront. Pathetic.


----------



## Unkotare

ptbw forever said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> = you are talking out your ass and you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> Your posts are incomprehensible...and you apparently don't know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's probably a welfare recipient.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, Polish Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's your profession, besides being the biggest idiot, and the biggest fail troll on this forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Supposedly he has multiple degrees.
> 
> LOL!!!!!!
Click to expand...




"Supposedly"?


----------



## yiostheoy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Most Brits  I've dealt with online act just like Unkotare, big mouth, obnoxious, anti-racist, fail trolls.
> 
> The Americans are a little more civilized from my experience, probably because they mixed with more civilized Whites, like Germans, Swedes, Italians, Poles, Irish Catholics etc.


Unkotare is a Jap not a Brit SobieskiSavedEurope .


----------



## yiostheoy

Unkotare said:


> I know spelling is hard, but the word is "Japanese."


But to make it rhyme you have to say Jap Scrap.


----------



## yiostheoy

ptbw forever said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If interbreeding started to effect the existence of any race would it still be acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very interesting question. I don't know how to reply to that but I can say I've heard that European and Asian genetic traits are recessive and African traits are "stronger".
> I don't know if that's true or not, but if true that means that Europeans and Asian could theoretically disappear...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it wouldn't bother you if interbreeding caused the mongoloid race to slowly disappear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every ethnicity should be preserved.
> But I'm not sure interracial relationships can "wipe out" any ethnic group; of course I could be wrong because I'm not a geneticist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong because you don't have mass race mixing in your country.
> 
> You can't even comprehend what it is like to have your ancestral homeland turned into a multicultural cesspool.
Click to expand...

Viet Nam is tremendously influenced by a century of French interbreeding.

That's why Vietnamese girls are so beautiful.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

yiostheoy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most Brits  I've dealt with online act just like Unkotare, big mouth, obnoxious, anti-racist, fail trolls.
> 
> The Americans are a little more civilized from my experience, probably because they mixed with more civilized Whites, like Germans, Swedes, Italians, Poles, Irish Catholics etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare is a Jap not a Brit SobieskiSavedEurope .
Click to expand...


He admitted to being Irish, but still hasn't said what kind of Irish he is.


----------



## Unkotare

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most Brits  I've dealt with online act just like Unkotare, big mouth, obnoxious, anti-racist, fail trolls.
> 
> The Americans are a little more civilized from my experience, probably because they mixed with more civilized Whites, like Germans, Swedes, Italians, Poles, Irish Catholics etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare is a Jap not a Brit SobieskiSavedEurope .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He admitted to being Irish, but still hasn't said what kind of Irish he is.
Click to expand...





I "admitted" to being American.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most Brits  I've dealt with online act just like Unkotare, big mouth, obnoxious, anti-racist, fail trolls.
> 
> The Americans are a little more civilized from my experience, probably because they mixed with more civilized Whites, like Germans, Swedes, Italians, Poles, Irish Catholics etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare is a Jap not a Brit SobieskiSavedEurope .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He admitted to being Irish, but still hasn't said what kind of Irish he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I "admitted" to being American.
Click to expand...


Those identifying as "American first" are more prevalent in Appalachia...


----------



## Unkotare

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most Brits  I've dealt with online act just like Unkotare, big mouth, obnoxious, anti-racist, fail trolls.
> 
> The Americans are a little more civilized from my experience, probably because they mixed with more civilized Whites, like Germans, Swedes, Italians, Poles, Irish Catholics etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare is a Jap not a Brit SobieskiSavedEurope .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He admitted to being Irish, but still hasn't said what kind of Irish he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I "admitted" to being American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those identifying as "American first" are more prevalent in Appalachia...
Click to expand...




More ignorant nonsense.


----------



## Unkotare

Polish Nazi is still adding nothing but the stupid.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most Brits  I've dealt with online act just like Unkotare, big mouth, obnoxious, anti-racist, fail trolls.
> 
> The Americans are a little more civilized from my experience, probably because they mixed with more civilized Whites, like Germans, Swedes, Italians, Poles, Irish Catholics etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare is a Jap not a Brit SobieskiSavedEurope .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He admitted to being Irish, but still hasn't said what kind of Irish he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I "admitted" to being American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those identifying as "American first" are more prevalent in Appalachia...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More ignorant nonsense.
Click to expand...


The American first ethnicity peaks in Appalachia...


----------



## Unkotare

More stupidity from the Polish Nazi.


----------



## esthermoon

yiostheoy said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If interbreeding started to effect the existence of any race would it still be acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very interesting question. I don't know how to reply to that but I can say I've heard that European and Asian genetic traits are recessive and African traits are "stronger".
> I don't know if that's true or not, but if true that means that Europeans and Asian could theoretically disappear...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it wouldn't bother you if interbreeding caused the mongoloid race to slowly disappear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every ethnicity should be preserved.
> But I'm not sure interracial relationships can "wipe out" any ethnic group; of course I could be wrong because I'm not a geneticist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong because you don't have mass race mixing in your country.
> 
> You can't even comprehend what it is like to have your ancestral homeland turned into a multicultural cesspool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Viet Nam is tremendously influenced by a century of French interbreeding.
> 
> That's why Vietnamese girls are so beautiful.
Click to expand...

Thank you yiostheoy! Too kind of you!


----------



## ptbw forever

esthermoon said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very interesting question. I don't know how to reply to that but I can say I've heard that European and Asian genetic traits are recessive and African traits are "stronger".
> I don't know if that's true or not, but if true that means that Europeans and Asian could theoretically disappear...
> 
> 
> 
> So it wouldn't bother you if interbreeding caused the mongoloid race to slowly disappear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every ethnicity should be preserved.
> But I'm not sure interracial relationships can "wipe out" any ethnic group; of course I could be wrong because I'm not a geneticist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong because you don't have mass race mixing in your country.
> 
> You can't even comprehend what it is like to have your ancestral homeland turned into a multicultural cesspool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Viet Nam is tremendously influenced by a century of French interbreeding.
> 
> That's why Vietnamese girls are so beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you yiostheoy! Too kind of you!
Click to expand...

You are not French in the least.


----------



## istand

Gracie said:


> My friend said the women are the worse. Black women. She said they roll their eyes a lot, or flat out are rude and ask him in front of her why he doesn't want chocolate instead of a pasty snail. (She is blonde and scandanavian...so very pale).


Please don't generalize on all black women. Most of us don't even care. Well i might be biased since i am looking at this as an African woman rather than a "black" one.


----------



## Gracie

istand said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend said the women are the worse. Black women. She said they roll their eyes a lot, or flat out are rude and ask him in front of her why he doesn't want chocolate instead of a pasty snail. (She is blonde and scandanavian...so very pale).
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't generalize on all black women. Most of us don't even care. Well i might be biased since i am looking at this as an African woman rather than a "black" one.
Click to expand...

So...let me ask you, if I may? There is some confusion..maybe you can answer for many here:

Do you prefer to be called African Woman over Black Woman? And is Negro a bad word? What about "colored"?


----------



## Paul Essien

For me personally. I have never dated outside my race (Despite many offers) or had sex outside my race. The woman I'm married to is a black woman and my two kids are black. That's my opinion on this.


----------



## Unkotare

Chuz Life said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skin color. That's what it boils down to. People are people. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about cultures and traditions?
> 
> If you seriously value the culture and traditions of any particular race of people (or all of them) - Then why do anything to dilute it?
> 
> Interracial marriages do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody doesn't understand culture or history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you can set me straight on it.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Ok... I'll bite.
> 
> Let's hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures always change. That is the nature of culture. Humans have always interacted wherever and whenever possible. Nothing to fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, since cultures always gradually change over time.... it's perfectly ok to force change it by mixing it up with other races and other heritages too. Right?
> 
> Anything goes!
> 
> Then, one day.... the race and or culture is lost. Too few numbers to keep it alive anymore. But, who cares? Right? We can always just read about the way it was or used to be in the history books. That's good enough for everybody.
Click to expand...




"Force"?

?????


----------



## sealybobo

J


istand said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend said the women are the worse. Black women. She said they roll their eyes a lot, or flat out are rude and ask him in front of her why he doesn't want chocolate instead of a pasty snail. (She is blonde and scandanavian...so very pale).
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't generalize on all black women. Most of us don't even care. Well i might be biased since i am looking at this as an African woman rather than a "black" one.
Click to expand...

Jeter black or snipes?


----------



## impuretrash




----------



## Chuz Life

Unkotare said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about cultures and traditions?
> 
> If you seriously value the culture and traditions of any particular race of people (or all of them) - Then why do anything to dilute it?
> 
> Interracial marriages do just that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody doesn't understand culture or history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you can set me straight on it.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Ok... I'll bite.
> 
> Let's hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures always change. That is the nature of culture. Humans have always interacted wherever and whenever possible. Nothing to fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, since cultures always gradually change over time.... it's perfectly ok to force change it by mixing it up with other races and other heritages too. Right?
> 
> Anything goes!
> 
> Then, one day.... the race and or culture is lost. Too few numbers to keep it alive anymore. But, who cares? Right? We can always just read about the way it was or used to be in the history books. That's good enough for everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Force"?
> 
> ?????
Click to expand...


Do you have a better word for it?


----------



## Faun

Unkotare said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about cultures and traditions?
> 
> If you seriously value the culture and traditions of any particular race of people (or all of them) - Then why do anything to dilute it?
> 
> Interracial marriages do just that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody doesn't understand culture or history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you can set me straight on it.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Ok... I'll bite.
> 
> Let's hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures always change. That is the nature of culture. Humans have always interacted wherever and whenever possible. Nothing to fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, since cultures always gradually change over time.... it's perfectly ok to force change it by mixing it up with other races and other heritages too. Right?
> 
> Anything goes!
> 
> Then, one day.... the race and or culture is lost. Too few numbers to keep it alive anymore. But, who cares? Right? We can always just read about the way it was or used to be in the history books. That's good enough for everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Force"?
> 
> ?????
Click to expand...

Yeah, that poster used to be a white male until he was forced to become a black woman who was forced to have an abortion so the government could force her to take food stamps and force her to use an ObamaPhone to force her to call for ObamaCare.


----------



## Unkotare

Chuz Life said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody doesn't understand culture or history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you can set me straight on it.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Ok... I'll bite.
> 
> Let's hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures always change. That is the nature of culture. Humans have always interacted wherever and whenever possible. Nothing to fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, since cultures always gradually change over time.... it's perfectly ok to force change it by mixing it up with other races and other heritages too. Right?
> 
> Anything goes!
> 
> Then, one day.... the race and or culture is lost. Too few numbers to keep it alive anymore. But, who cares? Right? We can always just read about the way it was or used to be in the history books. That's good enough for everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Force"?
> 
> ?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a better word for it?
Click to expand...




Free will 


Choice 


Human nature 


Love 


Not being a freakish coward


----------



## Cossack1483

Free will.  Correct.  Jews will not replace us.  We will not misceginate.  Pure Aryan. FGRN.


----------



## Unkotare

Cossack1483 said:


> Free will.  Correct.  Jews will not replace us.  We will not misceginate.  Pure Aryan. FGRN.




What a sad, frightened little nobody.


----------



## sealybobo

Chuz Life said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skin color. That's what it boils down to. People are people. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about cultures and traditions?
> 
> If you seriously value the culture and traditions of any particular race of people (or all of them) - Then why do anything to dilute it?
> 
> Interracial marriages do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody doesn't understand culture or history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you can set me straight on it.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Ok... I'll bite.
> 
> Let's hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures always change. That is the nature of culture. Humans have always interacted wherever and whenever possible. Nothing to fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, since cultures always gradually change over time.... it's perfectly ok to force change it by mixing it up with other races and other heritages too. Right?
> 
> Anything goes!
> 
> Then, one day.... the race and or culture is lost. Too few numbers to keep it alive anymore. But, who cares? Right? We can always just read about the way it was or used to be in the history books. That's good enough for everybody.
Click to expand...

What you want is to be able to control who your daughter dates. You don't care about the American culture because that varies depending on your heritage and nationality. My Greek parents wanted us to marry Greek women. I get it. But good luck with that in America because this is a melting pot.

Good luck keeping your daughter or son from finding a Chinese Mexicans Arabic Jew. That's really what you're worried about. If you raise them right and move to the country you should be alright


----------



## Chuz Life

sealybobo said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about cultures and traditions?
> 
> If you seriously value the culture and traditions of any particular race of people (or all of them) - Then why do anything to dilute it?
> 
> Interracial marriages do just that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody doesn't understand culture or history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you can set me straight on it.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Ok... I'll bite.
> 
> Let's hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures always change. That is the nature of culture. Humans have always interacted wherever and whenever possible. Nothing to fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, since cultures always gradually change over time.... it's perfectly ok to force change it by mixing it up with other races and other heritages too. Right?
> 
> Anything goes!
> 
> Then, one day.... the race and or culture is lost. Too few numbers to keep it alive anymore. But, who cares? Right? We can always just read about the way it was or used to be in the history books. That's good enough for everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you want is to be able to control who your daughter dates. You don't care about the American culture because that varies depending on your heritage and nationality. My Greek parents wanted us to marry Greek women. I get it. But good luck with that in America because this is a melting pot.
> 
> Good luck keeping your daughter or son from finding a Chinese Mexicans Arabic Jew. That's really what you're worried about. If you raise them right and move to the country you should be alright
Click to expand...



My daughter is an adult woman who can date and already has dated all sorts of guys who some I am sure I would not approve of.  My position has NOTHING to do with her or myself. 

Nature (for whatever reason) saw fit to create multiple races. Most of us like that. Different cultures, traditions, foods, etc. 

I see the blending of those races as a possible bad thing because the original "race" yo the extent there was one, is erroded away and eventually lost.  I see that as "forcing" changes to what nature originally gave us. That's it. Nothing more nefarious than that.


----------



## sealybobo

Chuz Life said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody doesn't understand culture or history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you can set me straight on it.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Ok... I'll bite.
> 
> Let's hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures always change. That is the nature of culture. Humans have always interacted wherever and whenever possible. Nothing to fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, since cultures always gradually change over time.... it's perfectly ok to force change it by mixing it up with other races and other heritages too. Right?
> 
> Anything goes!
> 
> Then, one day.... the race and or culture is lost. Too few numbers to keep it alive anymore. But, who cares? Right? We can always just read about the way it was or used to be in the history books. That's good enough for everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you want is to be able to control who your daughter dates. You don't care about the American culture because that varies depending on your heritage and nationality. My Greek parents wanted us to marry Greek women. I get it. But good luck with that in America because this is a melting pot.
> 
> Good luck keeping your daughter or son from finding a Chinese Mexicans Arabic Jew. That's really what you're worried about. If you raise them right and move to the country you should be alright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter is an adult woman who can date and already has dated all sorts of guys who some I am sure I would not approve of.  My position has NOTHING to do with her or myself.
> 
> Nature (for whatever reason) saw fit to create multiple races. Most of us like that. Different cultures, traditions, foods, etc.
> 
> I see the blending of those races as a possible bad thing because the original "race" yo the extent there was one, is erroded away and eventually lost.  I see that as "forcing" changes to what nature originally gave us. That's it. Nothing more nefarious than that.
Click to expand...

That's America. It's why we are called the great experiment.

Your type didn't like when us Greeks started coming over. As much as I agree with you I have to say I'm glad America was more friendly than us when our forefathers came over.

Now I'm ok with a small percent of blacks and Muslims but I wouldn't want to see either become 51% of the population. And Latinos too. We have enough spicy ingredients in our stew


----------



## sealybobo

There was a time when us Greeks weren't one of you whites. Now I'm white. I've assimilated. Is there any white here who would mind your daughter dating a Greek like George Stephanopoulos?


----------



## Chuz Life

sealybobo said:


> There was a time when us Greeks weren't one of you whites. Now I'm white. I've assimilated. Is there any white here who would mind your daughter dating a Greek like George Stephanopoulos?


You are obviously an idiot if that's what you think the take is from what I  said.


----------



## Bonzi

Hwhatever but is easier if you stay with your own kind


----------



## Mr Natural

Fear not xenophopes, it will be a long long time before we evolve into a single race of humanoids.

And besides, mutts are smarter and healthier than pure breeds.


----------



## Unkotare

Bonzi said:


> Hwhatever but is easier if you stay with your own kind




Humans are our "own kind."


----------



## Marion Morrison

You know, I understanding there will be some race-mixing and whatnot, and I'm fine with that.

But when it's just a silly mud shark, it makes wanna say: WTF?

I mean, seriously.

If you're attracted to a particular person, that's fine, it is what itis.

If you're a dumbass bitch and with some guy because of their race? You're a moron.

I know a girl that's like that with Asians. 

Derp!


----------



## sealybobo

Chuz Life said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a time when us Greeks weren't one of you whites. Now I'm white. I've assimilated. Is there any white here who would mind your daughter dating a Greek like George Stephanopoulos?
> 
> 
> 
> You are obviously an idiot if that's what you think the take is from what I  said.
Click to expand...

I think about Greek mother's who's kids are over 40 and don't have any kids. Suddenly they aren't as picky. My parents wouldn't care even if I had a black kid but they freaked out in college when I went out with montique


----------



## Gracie

Chuz Life said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody doesn't understand culture or history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you can set me straight on it.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Ok... I'll bite.
> 
> Let's hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cultures always change. That is the nature of culture. Humans have always interacted wherever and whenever possible. Nothing to fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, since cultures always gradually change over time.... it's perfectly ok to force change it by mixing it up with other races and other heritages too. Right?
> 
> Anything goes!
> 
> Then, one day.... the race and or culture is lost. Too few numbers to keep it alive anymore. But, who cares? Right? We can always just read about the way it was or used to be in the history books. That's good enough for everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you want is to be able to control who your daughter dates. You don't care about the American culture because that varies depending on your heritage and nationality. My Greek parents wanted us to marry Greek women. I get it. But good luck with that in America because this is a melting pot.
> 
> Good luck keeping your daughter or son from finding a Chinese Mexicans Arabic Jew. That's really what you're worried about. If you raise them right and move to the country you should be alright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter is an adult woman who can date and already has dated all sorts of guys who some I am sure I would not approve of.  My position has NOTHING to do with her or myself.
> 
> Nature (for whatever reason) saw fit to create multiple races. Most of us like that. Different cultures, traditions, foods, etc.
> 
> I see the blending of those races as a possible bad thing because the original "race" yo the extent there was one, is erroded away and eventually lost.  I see that as "forcing" changes to what nature originally gave us. That's it. Nothing more nefarious than that.
Click to expand...

Non gender, non race/culture. One big happy fam?

Next will be one world religion. Uh oh.


----------



## impuretrash

Gracie said:


> Non gender, non race/culture. One big happy fam?
> 
> Next will be one world religion. Uh oh.



Politics has replaced religion.


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non gender, non race/culture. One big happy fam?
> 
> Next will be one world religion. Uh oh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politics has replaced religion.
Click to expand...





That's what Marxists want.


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non gender, non race/culture. One big happy fam?
> 
> Next will be one world religion. Uh oh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politics has replaced religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what Marxists want.
Click to expand...


Not saying I think it's a good thing, but there's no use in denying reality. The left are fanatics, and celebrate the eventual demographic and ethnic replacement of nazis like me who crave a return to traditional values.


----------



## Unkotare

If you've already given up, that's your weakness.


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> If you've already given up, that's your weakness.



Who said anything about giving up? I don't have to subject myself to the 'muh hitler' crowd. Self identifying as alt-right might get me thrown in a gulag in the near future.


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you've already given up, that's your weakness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about giving up? I don't have to subject myself to the 'muh hitler' crowd. Self identifying as alt-right might get me thrown in a gulag in the near future.
Click to expand...




You sound scared.


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> You sound scared.



The entire mainstream media and political establishment has put a big target on our heads. Sometimes I'm a bit nervous about it yeah. I could play it safe and just pretend to embrace multiculturalism and leftist social degeneracy...


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sound scared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire mainstream media and political establishment has put a big target on our heads. ......
Click to expand...



"Our"?


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> ... Sometimes I'm a bit nervous about it yeah.......




Sad to live in fear.


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Sometimes I'm a bit nervous about it yeah.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to live in fear.
Click to expand...


According to the celebratory media, white people will become a tiny minority in this country and virtually every western nation on earth in the coming decades. You might see that as a good thing.


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Sometimes I'm a bit nervous about it yeah.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to live in fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to the celebratory media, white people will become a tiny minority in this country and virtually every western nation on earth in the coming decades. You might see that as a good thing.
Click to expand...



"tiny minority" eh? Link?

So sad to live in cowardly fear.


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Sometimes I'm a bit nervous about it yeah.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to live in fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to the celebratory media, white people will become a tiny minority in this country and virtually every western nation on earth in the coming decades. You might see that as a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "tiny minority" eh? Link?
> 
> So sad to live in cowardly fear.
Click to expand...



Derrr look it up yourself you piece of shit.


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Sometimes I'm a bit nervous about it yeah.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to live in fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to the celebratory media, white people will become a tiny minority in this country and virtually every western nation on earth in the coming decades. You might see that as a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "tiny minority" eh? Link?
> 
> So sad to live in cowardly fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Derrr look it up yourself you piece of shit.
Click to expand...



So, you were talking out your ass as I thought.


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> So, you were talking out your ass as I thought.




Google it. I'm not here to hold your hand. Not as if you care anyway, people like you get a big kick out of my legitimate grief at what your precious multiculturalism has and is doing to white nations and people. You've turned the word white into a slur.


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you were talking out your ass as I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google it. I'm not here to hold your hand. ....
Click to expand...



= you're full of shit, liar.


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> .... get a big kick out of my legitimate grief ......




Do you need a hug, snowflake?


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... get a big kick out of my legitimate grief ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need a hug, snowflake?
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

Cossack1483 said:


> Free will.  Correct.  Jews will not replace us.  We will not misceginate.  Pure Aryan. FGRN.


Oh look, a racist ^^^

Whassamatter? Can't you post on Stormfront?


----------



## Faun

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you were talking out your ass as I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google it. I'm not here to hold your hand. Not as if you care anyway, people like you get a big kick out of my legitimate grief at what your precious multiculturalism has and is doing to white nations and people. You've turned the word white into a slur.
Click to expand...

There's nothing to Google. You're full of shit and everyone here, including you, knows it.


----------



## Faun

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... get a big kick out of my legitimate grief ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need a hug, snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 148390
Click to expand...

That's not happening again. Not here. Try it and you'll be squashed like a bug on the windshield of an 18 wheeler.


----------



## impuretrash

Faun said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... get a big kick out of my legitimate grief ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need a hug, snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 148390
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not happening again. Not here. Try it and you'll be squashed like a bug on the windshield of an 18 wheeler.
Click to expand...


Try me.


----------



## Bonzi

Unkotare said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hwhatever but is easier if you stay with your own kind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humans are our "own kind."
Click to expand...

Nah, dream on. You know what I meant and know I'm right. There are exceptions, but few. In heaven you are correct


----------



## Unkotare

Bonzi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hwhatever but is easier if you stay with your own kind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humans are our "own kind."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, dream on. You know what I meant and know I'm right. .....
Click to expand...



No, I'm right. You're just scared.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

My mom was a Jewish girl from Brooklyn.  In the closing days of WWII she married an Iroquois Chippewa from Indiana.

It didn't work out but race wasn't part of it.


----------



## Bonzi

Unkotare said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hwhatever but is easier if you stay with your own kind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humans are our "own kind."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, dream on. You know what I meant and know I'm right. .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm right. You're just scared.
Click to expand...


I'd love for us to all love each other and get along.  But it's just not going to happen this side of life.  It's a wonderful thought, however.


----------



## Unkotare

Bonzi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hwhatever but is easier if you stay with your own kind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humans are our "own kind."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, dream on. You know what I meant and know I'm right. .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm right. You're just scared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd love for us to all love each other and get along.  But it's just not going to happen this side of life.  It's a wonderful thought, however.
Click to expand...





Individuals often don't get along, but people are people.


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... get a big kick out of my legitimate grief ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need a hug, snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 148390
Click to expand...



Listen to what, precious?


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> Listen to what, precious?


----------



## Unkotare

Use your words like a big boy.


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> Use your words like a big boy.


----------



## Unkotare

Scared widdle victim looking for excuses?


----------



## anotherlife

Bonzi said:


> Hwhatever but is easier if you stay with your own kind



How about black girls then? Discounting the fat ones, they stay looking young forever and never wrinkle so it must be much easier with them.


----------



## Cossack1483

Faun said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free will.  Correct.  Jews will not replace us.  We will not misceginate.  Pure Aryan. FGRN.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, a racist ^^^
> 
> Whassamatter? Can't you post on Stormfront?
Click to expand...


Jews are censoring the net ; the Klan is not.   Good post , however , admitting jews are a race.


----------



## Bonzi

Unkotare said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hwhatever but is easier if you stay with your own kind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humans are our "own kind."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, dream on. You know what I meant and know I'm right. .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm right. You're just scared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd love for us to all love each other and get along.  But it's just not going to happen this side of life.  It's a wonderful thought, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Individuals often don't get along, but people are people.
Click to expand...

true, and people tend to enjoy life more being around those most like them


----------



## Asclepias

anotherlife said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hwhatever but is easier if you stay with your own kind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about black girls then? Discounting the fat ones, they stay looking young forever and never wrinkle so it must be much easier with them.
Click to expand...

Even fat Black women stay looking young.  Black women are like goddesses. Being with them is like a religious experience.


----------



## Cossack1483

Asclepias said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hwhatever but is easier if you stay with your own kind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about black girls then? Discounting the fat ones, they stay looking young forever and never wrinkle so it must be much easier with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even fat Black women stay looking young.  Black women are like goddesses. Being with them is like a religious experience.
Click to expand...


Great post.  Keep cleaning the pool.


----------



## Unkotare

Bonzi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Humans are our "own kind."
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, dream on. You know what I meant and know I'm right. .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm right. You're just scared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd love for us to all love each other and get along.  But it's just not going to happen this side of life.  It's a wonderful thought, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Individuals often don't get along, but people are people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> true, and people tend to enjoy life more being around those most like them
Click to expand...





And humans are most like humans.


----------



## MikeK

ChrisL said:


> I've heard that before.  I don't see why it should matter at all.  If you are like and are attracted to a person, that's all that should count IMO, barring other important factors of course, skin color not being one of them.


I think you need to understand that complexion, i.e., _skin color,_ while most instantly recognizable because of its visual immediacy, is least prominent of the distinguishing characteristics of the various "races" (human sub-species).

While the population of India consists of a widely diverse ethnic conglomerate, e.g., the _Bagdi caste,_ the _Banjari,_ the _Bhat_ people, _Bengali Hindus,_ and several others, the complexion of most Indians is comparable to that of Africans, yet they are not Negroes.

The same thing may be said for so-called "White" peoples (Caucasians).  E.g., the complexion of a typical blue-eyed, blond-haired, pure Norwegian, Swede, Icelandic, etc., is significantly lighter than that of the recognizably darker skin of the Caucasian Spaniard, Northern Italian, or Greek.  Yet all are categorically _White._ 

So complexion, alone, does not determine one's ethnic grouping.  The term, "skin color" has been habitually misused over the years.


----------



## Faun

Cossack1483 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free will.  Correct.  Jews will not replace us.  We will not misceginate.  Pure Aryan. FGRN.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, a racist ^^^
> 
> Whassamatter? Can't you post on Stormfront?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews are censoring the net ; the Klan is not.   Good post , however , admitting jews are a race.
Click to expand...

Oh? How are Jews censoring the Internet? You're still posting, right?


----------



## MikeK

Gracie said:


> I dated hispanics, blacks, native americans when I was younger. And then eventually did marry a native american. Never got to date an asian guy though. They usually stick to their own race anyway. At least, the ones I knew. I had asian friends, yes. But dating? None ever showed an interest in asking me, sad to say.


Asians and orthodox Jews are by far the most socially exclusive of all contemporary ethnic groups.


----------



## ChrisL

MikeK said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard that before.  I don't see why it should matter at all.  If you are like and are attracted to a person, that's all that should count IMO, barring other important factors of course, skin color not being one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to understand that complexion, i.e., _skin color,_ while most instantly recognizable because of its visual immediacy, is least prominent of the distinguishing characteristics of the various "races" (human sub-species).
> 
> While the population of India consists of a widely diverse ethnic conglomerate, e.g., the _Bagdi caste,_ the _Banjari,_ the _Bhat_ people, _Bengali Hindus,_ and several others, the complexion of most Indians is comparable to that of Africans, yet they are not Negroes.
> 
> The same thing may be said for so-called "White" peoples (Caucasians).  E.g., the complexion of a typical blue-eyed, blond-haired, pure Norwegian, Swede, Icelandic, etc., is significantly lighter than that of the recognizably darker skin of the Caucasian Spaniard, Northern Italian, or Greek.  Yet all are categorically _White._
> 
> So complexion, alone, does not determine one's ethnic grouping.  The term, "skin color" has been habitually misused over the years.
Click to expand...


No need to be so picky.  You know what I meant!


----------



## Unkotare

MikeK said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dated hispanics, blacks, native americans when I was younger. And then eventually did marry a native american. Never got to date an asian guy though. They usually stick to their own race anyway. At least, the ones I knew. I had asian friends, yes. But dating? None ever showed an interest in asking me, sad to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Asians and orthodox Jews are by far the most socially exclusive of all contemporary ethnic groups.
Click to expand...



Bullshit.


----------



## Asclepias

MikeK said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard that before.  I don't see why it should matter at all.  If you are like and are attracted to a person, that's all that should count IMO, barring other important factors of course, skin color not being one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to understand that complexion, i.e., _skin color,_ while most instantly recognizable because of its visual immediacy, is least prominent of the distinguishing characteristics of the various "races" (human sub-species).
> 
> While the population of India consists of a widely diverse ethnic conglomerate, e.g., the _Bagdi caste,_ the _Banjari,_ the _Bhat_ people, _Bengali Hindus,_ and several others, the complexion of most Indians is comparable to that of Africans, yet they are not Negroes.
> 
> The same thing may be said for so-called "White" peoples (Caucasians).  E.g., the complexion of a typical blue-eyed, blond-haired, pure Norwegian, Swede, Icelandic, etc., is significantly lighter than that of the recognizably darker skin of the Caucasian Spaniard, Northern Italian, or Greek.  Yet all are categorically _White._
> 
> So complexion, alone, does not determine one's ethnic grouping.  The term, "skin color" has been habitually misused over the years.
Click to expand...

Actually East Indians are descended from Africans as the native population of India proves beyond a shadow of a doubt.  Here is an example of the indigenous people of India.


----------



## MikeK

SmedlyButler said:


> Last week I was out for a stroll, having a smoke and watching the world go by. The usual things catch my eye when I'm out and about. How clean is the neighborhood, the colors in the shop windows, kids playing, flowers, trees...That day what really wowed me, actually made me stop and gawk (in secret of course) was a couple (he was white, she had that Middle Eastern beauty that Iranian women sometimes sparkle with). What struck me though was how genuinely happy they seemed. Hand in hand, laughing out loud at each others jokes, almost a dance to their step. The sight of it reminded me of what it was like to be young and in love. I was thankful for the memory and jealous at the same time I guess.


When I was about sixteen I met and became captivated by a fifteen year-old Syrian/Arab girl named Amali (Emily) who lived in Brooklyn's "Little Egypt."

The first time I saw her I was stunned.  Her her mocha complexion was deep and clear.  She had thick,soft, glossy, blacker-than-black hair, very white teeth, alluring lips, and her eyes had jet black pupils set in milky white with long, thick lashes.  So I know exactly what you mean by the beauty of some Middle-Eastern women -- with their dramatic facial features, their gorgeous coloring, and their voluptuous figures.

Her father found out she'd been seeing me and grounded her, but I never forgot that girl and always wondered what became of her.  I hope she wasn't forced to marry some greasy old slob to satisfy some foul Muslim custom.  That brief episode in my youth strongly influenced my presently hostile feelings for Muslim men.


----------



## Gracie

Many ME men are HOT. Problem is...most of them that are, know it. And they have that wonky culture where they adore their horse more than they do their woman.


----------



## MikeK

Asclepias said:


> Actually East Indians are descended from Africans as the native population of India proves beyond a shadow of a doubt.


So do modern Caucasians descend from African roots, as does the entire human species.  Some have evolved various levels of refinement, others have not.


----------



## Asclepias

MikeK said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually East Indians are descended from Africans as the native population of India proves beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> So do modern Caucasians descend from African roots, as does the entire human species.  Some have evolved various levels of refinement, others have not.
Click to expand...

Modern caucasians (whites are the most modern) went through a period of inbreeding which has stunted their levels of refinement. There is a reason they contributed nothing to the human story of civilization and had to be taught civilization on 2 different occasions.  All they can claim is that they stood on the shoulders of giants if they can get past their insecurities long enough to admit as much.


----------



## MikeK

Gracie said:


> Many ME men are HOT. Problem is...most of them that are, know it. And they have that wonky culture where they adore their horse more than they do their woman.


I agree that some Middle-Eastern men are gifted with enviably handsome features.  That quality is present in many Sicilians, who derive genetically from the Moorish occupiers.  Northern Italians look nothing like Sicilians and most Southern Italians.  They look more like Germans and Swiss.


----------



## Asclepias

MikeK said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many ME men are HOT. Problem is...most of them that are, know it. And they have that wonky culture where they adore their horse more than they do their woman.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that some Middle-Eastern men are gifted with enviably handsome features.  That quality is present in many Sicilians, who derive genetically from the Moorish occupiers.  Northern Italians look nothing like Sicilians and most Southern Italians.  They look more like Germans and Swiss.
Click to expand...

You do realize what the word "Moor" means dont you?  Even in germany they have statues of these Black men.  Imagine my shock when I saw statues like this in germany. I was led to believe the Moors were Arab.


----------



## Gracie

Moors=black

Just sayin'


----------



## Gracie

Meanwhile..back on topic....YOWZER!!!

But even he has green eyes, so he has some honky mixed in there somewhere.


----------



## Gracie

And this poor guy? Deemed "too handsome" and therefore banished supposedly.






Banished: The Man Who’s ‘Too Handsome’ For Saudi Arabia


----------



## Gracie

However...some Moors are brownish. Depends on region and who they got mixed with when mating.


----------



## Gracie

Some would consider her black..or half black. Maybe even hispanic or latino. Nope. Middle Eastern. Pretty, isn't she?


----------



## Asclepias

Gracie said:


> Some would consider her black..or half black. Maybe even hispanic or latino. Nope. Middle Eastern. Pretty, isn't she?


Most ME people have Black ancestry. Matter of fact the indigenous people they never show on TV are Black. The clue is in the tribal names. Most have the word "Black" somewhere in there.

Check this book out by a german guy.


----------



## anotherlife

Gracie said:


> Some would consider her black..or half black. Maybe even hispanic or latino. Nope. Middle Eastern. Pretty, isn't she?



She looks like my horse.  Or I mean my horse looks like she.  Anyways I agree that horses are more important than women.


----------



## Bonzi

Unkotare said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, dream on. You know what I meant and know I'm right. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm right. You're just scared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd love for us to all love each other and get along.  But it's just not going to happen this side of life.  It's a wonderful thought, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Individuals often don't get along, but people are people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> true, and people tend to enjoy life more being around those most like them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And humans are most like humans.
Click to expand...


Really?  I have NOT found that to be the case!  But, if you say so!


----------



## Unkotare

Bonzi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm right. You're just scared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love for us to all love each other and get along.  But it's just not going to happen this side of life.  It's a wonderful thought, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Individuals often don't get along, but people are people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> true, and people tend to enjoy life more being around those most like them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And humans are most like humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  ...
Click to expand...



Really.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually East Indians are descended from Africans as the native population of India proves beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> So do modern Caucasians descend from African roots, as does the entire human species.  Some have evolved various levels of refinement, others have not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Modern caucasians (whites are the most modern) went through a period of inbreeding which has stunted their levels of refinement. There is a reason they contributed nothing to the human story of civilization and had to be taught civilization on 2 different occasions.  All they can claim is that they stood on the shoulders of giants if they can get past their insecurities long enough to admit as much.
Click to expand...


The most inbred Caucasoids are also typically the most successful, such as Ashkenazi Jews, and Northern Europeans.


Asclepias said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually East Indians are descended from Africans as the native population of India proves beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> So do modern Caucasians descend from African roots, as does the entire human species.  Some have evolved various levels of refinement, others have not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Modern caucasians (whites are the most modern) went through a period of inbreeding which has stunted their levels of refinement. There is a reason they contributed nothing to the human story of civilization and had to be taught civilization on 2 different occasions.  All they can claim is that they stood on the shoulders of giants if they can get past their insecurities long enough to admit as much.
Click to expand...


----------



## anotherlife

Bonzi said:


> Really?  I have NOT found that to be the case!  But, if you say so!



Well, look at it logically.  Horses always do what you beat them to do.  But when does a woman do what you beat her to do?  So horses are more important.  Even more important is that black horses and white horses all do what you want.  But when does a black or white woman do what you want?  The ME men have it right, don't they?


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually East Indians are descended from Africans as the native population of India proves beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> So do modern Caucasians descend from African roots, as does the entire human species.  Some have evolved various levels of refinement, others have not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Modern caucasians (whites are the most modern) went through a period of inbreeding which has stunted their levels of refinement. There is a reason they contributed nothing to the human story of civilization and had to be taught civilization on 2 different occasions.  All they can claim is that they stood on the shoulders of giants if they can get past their insecurities long enough to admit as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The most inbred Caucasoids are also typically the most successful, such as Ashkenazi Jews, and Northern Europeans.
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually East Indians are descended from Africans as the native population of India proves beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do modern Caucasians descend from African roots, as does the entire human species.  Some have evolved various levels of refinement, others have not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Modern caucasians (whites are the most modern) went through a period of inbreeding which has stunted their levels of refinement. There is a reason they contributed nothing to the human story of civilization and had to be taught civilization on 2 different occasions.  All they can claim is that they stood on the shoulders of giants if they can get past their insecurities long enough to admit as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Depends on how you measure success. What can you expect when they steal everything and claim its theirs?


----------



## anotherlife

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually East Indians are descended from Africans as the native population of India proves beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> So do modern Caucasians descend from African roots, as does the entire human species.  Some have evolved various levels of refinement, others have not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Modern caucasians (whites are the most modern) went through a period of inbreeding which has stunted their levels of refinement. There is a reason they contributed nothing to the human story of civilization and had to be taught civilization on 2 different occasions.  All they can claim is that they stood on the shoulders of giants if they can get past their insecurities long enough to admit as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The most inbred Caucasoids are also typically the most successful, such as Ashkenazi Jews, and Northern Europeans.
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually East Indians are descended from Africans as the native population of India proves beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do modern Caucasians descend from African roots, as does the entire human species.  Some have evolved various levels of refinement, others have not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Modern caucasians (whites are the most modern) went through a period of inbreeding which has stunted their levels of refinement. There is a reason they contributed nothing to the human story of civilization and had to be taught civilization on 2 different occasions.  All they can claim is that they stood on the shoulders of giants if they can get past their insecurities long enough to admit as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on how you measure success. What can you expect when they steal everything and claim its theirs?
Click to expand...

Now that would be the Slavonic countries and the French.


----------



## monkrules

Esmeralda said:


> For me it's simple: I am attracted to men with olive or darker skin tone, brown eyes, etc.  I think Asian men are often very attractive and have been in two relationships with Chinese men.  All men who are dark complexioned and have dark eyes are more attractive to me.  But I've also been involved with 'white' guys too.  It's the man more than anything else.
> 
> I think Denzel Washington is very attractive, but one of the most attractive things about him is that he has been married to the same woman for about 30 years.   I think he is a quality man.  It&#8217;s character that tops the list of what is attractive to me.


I'm kind of the opposite. I love very white women. The whiter, the better. And blue eyes and natural blonde hair knock me out. There are actually many colors present in a very light-skinned person: white, rose, pink, gold, etc. And at certain moments, they can seem to absolutely glow. Some redheads are gorgeous, too.

I also love some Japanese and East Indian women. 

But dark complexions don't do anything for me. I'll pass.


----------



## monkrules

jillian said:


> Interesting. I think that says more about your own prejudices than anything else. I've always thought bi-racial people are generally better looking than average


I think some of the asian / white marriages produce some nice looking young people. Other combinations not so much, imo.


----------



## Mortimer

Totally ok. Nothing wrong. Just normal.


----------



## Mortimer

I think it is ok, but if someone doesnt want it it is ok too. I dont think its racist, when I see a woman writes in her profile that she doesnt date immigrants or foreigners because they are too dark and exotic i dont write her.

nicht intressiert an auslandsstämmigen männern, ist nicht feindlich, mir gefällt der typ einfach nicht, meist zu dunkel und rassig. was das alter angeht wählerisch meine herren , wer mein v

"not interested in foreign born men, its not offensive i just dont like the type mostly too dark and too exotic."

Plentyofffish


----------



## Paul Essien

White women are the most overrated women on the planet. It's scary when white women take their war paint off





















You knock up a plain or ugly chick who disguises it with hair, clothes, and makeup, you’ll get a plain kid.

*There is no makeup in the womb.*

.In many ways makeup mutes a girl’s uniqueness; it hides her flaws, and moves her toward the mean but to truly know what she looks like without makeup, you’ll need to see her without makeup.

Black women have more beautiful faces, because their color naturally produces shadows and contours that make up is used to do.”


----------



## Unkotare

Race trolling


----------



## ChrisL

Paul Essien said:


> White women are the most overrated women on the planet. It's scary when white women take their war paint off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You knock up a plain or ugly chick who disguises it with hair, clothes, and makeup, you’ll get a plain kid.
> 
> *There is no makeup in the womb.*
> 
> .In many ways makeup mutes a girl’s uniqueness; it hides her flaws, and moves her toward the mean but to truly know what she looks like without makeup, you’ll need to see her without makeup.
> 
> Black women have more beautiful faces, because their color naturally produces shadows and contours that make up is used to do.”



All of those black women are wearing make up too.  Lol.  They also have hair weaves, straighteners, keratin treatments, etc.  I used to work in a salon.


----------



## ChrisL

Fake eyelashes are the newest thing and those drawn on fake eyebrows.  They look retarded if you ask me!


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> Race trolling


Race trolling on a specific part of the board dedicated to talking about race ?

_Yeah that make sense_.


----------



## jillian

monkrules said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. I think that says more about your own prejudices than anything else. I've always thought bi-racial people are generally better looking than average
> 
> 
> 
> I think some of the asian / white marriages produce some nice looking young people. Other combinations not so much, imo.
Click to expand...


I disagree. but I guess to each his own


----------



## impuretrash

Paul Essien said:


> White women are the most overrated women on the planet. It's scary when white women take their war paint off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You knock up a plain or ugly chick who disguises it with hair, clothes, and makeup, you’ll get a plain kid.
> 
> *There is no makeup in the womb.*
> 
> .In many ways makeup mutes a girl’s uniqueness; it hides her flaws, and moves her toward the mean but to truly know what she looks like without makeup, you’ll need to see her without makeup.
> 
> Black women have more beautiful faces, because their color naturally produces shadows and contours that make up is used to do.”




Here's another for your collection..
Classy, beautiful and oh so dignified


----------



## Paul Essien

impuretrash said:


> Here's another for your collection..
> Classy, beautiful and oh so dignified


Sure there are unattractive black women. But the most unattractive black women is still by far more attractive than the most unattractive white women.


----------



## impuretrash

Just stop already. Why aren't you banned yet?


----------



## Paul Essien

impuretrash said:


> Just stop already. Why aren't you banned yet?


Banned for what ?

I don't hold up their poorest and most criminal elements as “what white people are like”.
I don't excuse violence against them saying that "whites kill each other all the time"
I don't make racist jokes about them.
I don't claim that whites are less intelligent than black people
I don't claim that whites have never invented anything and did nothing for civilization
Whenever I say bad stuff about whites it's always to do with there racism.

But for some reason you expect me (A Black man) to write to the white supremacist point of view.

*As if there are not enough people in here doing that already. *

That my posts are such an affront to you just shows how fragile you really are and speaks a lot about the racism you have, where even a small instance of contrary opinions are a threat to you. And causes you to erupt like a hilarious volcano.


----------



## impuretrash

Paul Essien said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just stop already. Why aren't you banned yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for what ?
> 
> I don't make fun of how whites talk or dress or look.
> I don't make fun of the food whites eat or the names they give their children.
> I don't hold up their poorest and most criminal elements as “what white people are like”.
> I don't excuse violence against them saying that "whites kill each other all the time"
> I don't make racist jokes about them.
> I don't claim that whites are less intelligent than black people
> I don't claim that whites have never invented and did nothing for civilisation
> Whenever I say bad stuff about whites it's always to do with there racism#
> 
> But for some reason you expect me (A Black man) to write to the white supremacist point of view.
> 
> *As if there are not enough people in here doing that already. *
> 
> That my posts are such an affront to you just shows how fragile you really are and speaks a lot about the racism you have, where even a small instance of contrary opinions are a threat to you. And causes you to erupt like a hilarious volcano.
Click to expand...



LOL dude I couldn't care less about what you think. How much time and effort did you expend searching photos for your dumb post? You're boring and lame.


----------



## Paul Essien

You say this


impuretrash said:


> LOL dude I couldn't care less about what you think.



But then contradict yourself by saying this


impuretrash said:


> Just stop already. Why aren't you banned yet?


----------



## ChrisL

Paul Essien said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just stop already. Why aren't you banned yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for what ?
> 
> I don't hold up their poorest and most criminal elements as “what white people are like”.
> I don't excuse violence against them saying that "whites kill each other all the time"
> I don't make racist jokes about them.
> I don't claim that whites are less intelligent than black people
> I don't claim that whites have never invented anything and did nothing for civilization
> Whenever I say bad stuff about whites it's always to do with there racism.
> 
> But for some reason you expect me (A Black man) to write to the white supremacist point of view.
> 
> *As if there are not enough people in here doing that already. *
> 
> That my posts are such an affront to you just shows how fragile you really are and speaks a lot about the racism you have, where even a small instance of contrary opinions are a threat to you. And causes you to erupt like a hilarious volcano.
Click to expand...


Is that why you are saying white women are ugly?  Good grief.  Lol.  If you want to defend yourself, there are better ways to go about it than attacking others who have done nothing to you.  You just seem like a douchebag.  Right?  Anyhow, black women wear makeup and can be ugly without it as well.  Beauty is an individual and not a racial quality for the most part.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Asian women too . . .


----------



## impuretrash

ChrisL said:


> Is that why you are saying white women are ugly?  Good grief.  Lol.  If you want to defend yourself, there are better ways to go about it than attacking others who have done nothing to you.  You just seem like a douchebag.  Right?  Anyhow, black women wear makeup and can be ugly without it as well.  Beauty is an individual and not a racial quality for the most part.




Douchebag extraordinaire. Whoops...me typing a few sentences makes him think I'm fragile... LOL what a loser.


----------



## Paul Essien

ChrisL said:


> Is that why you are saying white women are ugly?  Good grief.  Lol.  If you want to defend yourself, there are better ways to go about it than attacking others who have done nothing to you.  You just seem like a douchebag.  Right?  Anyhow, black women wear makeup and can be ugly without it as well.  Beauty is an individual and not a racial quality for the most part.


Once again. I didn't say white women are ugly. I said white women are over-rated. 

Read my words. Instead of trying to read my mind. 

Attacking ? Is this where you go into victim mode now ?

And that makeupless pic of Tyra Banks still looks better Tyra than even the made up ones of white women who are propped up as hot






Jeniffer Hewitt


----------



## ChrisL

Paul Essien said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why you are saying white women are ugly?  Good grief.  Lol.  If you want to defend yourself, there are better ways to go about it than attacking others who have done nothing to you.  You just seem like a douchebag.  Right?  Anyhow, black women wear makeup and can be ugly without it as well.  Beauty is an individual and not a racial quality for the most part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again. I didn't say white women are ugly. I said white women are over-rated.
> 
> Read my words. Instead of trying to read my mind.
> 
> Attacking ? Is this where you go into victim mode now ?
> 
> And that makeupless pic of Tyra Banks still looks better Tyra than even the made up ones of white women who are propped up as hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeniffer Hewitt
Click to expand...


It is the same thing.  Some women know how to apply makeup is all, black and white ones and other races as well.


----------



## ChrisL

Besides that, how can you say if someone's beauty is "overrated."  Obviously beauty is in the eye of the beholder and, more than fake eyelashes and fake eyebrows, a good personality and somebody you can trust and who is your friend is what makes them beautiful.


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^  this coming from a "woman" that over edits her avatar pic making her eyes look like an anime cartoon and her face and ears lopsided...and really, dear, you should take care with those make up apps you use.....it's obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This coming from a woman who needs a hammer and chisel to remove her makeup.    Sorry that I offended your drawn on brows and weird looking face and eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only make up I have on is on my eyes, luv. I have also posted a pic of me without make up....and if you look, my brows are all natural...as is the rest of me...
Click to expand...


Still scary tho.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> You're ugly on the outside as well as on the inside.  End of conversation. Bye bitch.


awwww.....can't take it she's been busted and called out ....


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're ugly on the outside as well as on the inside.  End of conversation. Bye bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> awwww.....can't take it she's been busted and called out ....
Click to expand...


Busted?  Busted on what, you weirdo?  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

I should've listened to MeBelle and the others when they warned me about you.  Thank goodness you aren't a moderator anymore, you demented old coot.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> Oh my god, get lost you strange old woman! Why are you always bothering me? Fuck off old lady.


 coming from the white girl that is only 4 years younger than me......


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> I doubt that. Lol. Anyhow, I'm not interested in your opinions. All you ever really do around here is post silly pictures of half naked women (lesbean) or make nasty comments about other women. You are as worthless as your photos.


Dec. 22, 1973. my dob. nothing to hide...

you just turned 39. Do you know how to add and subtract?


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^  this coming from a "woman" that over edits her avatar pic making her eyes look like an anime cartoon and her face and ears lopsided...and really, dear, you should take care with those make up apps you use.....it's obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This coming from a woman who needs a hammer and chisel to remove her makeup.    Sorry that I offended your drawn on brows and weird looking face and eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only make up I have on is on my eyes, luv. I have also posted a pic of me without make up....and if you look, my brows are all natural...as is the rest of me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WAAAAAY too much eye makeup.  You look like a cheap dime store whore.
Click to expand...






This is so hot. Now grab each other's hair.....that's it....now wrestle each other to the ground...yes, right in that puddle of mud...ooohhh....


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> Okay, bye bye now. Stop pestering me. I really don't care how old and moldy you are.


^^^keeps replying after telling me 'bye'....effing tard...


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> How much longer will I be subjected to your big ugly face? Why are you torturing me like this?


why you keep replying to me?


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^  this coming from a "woman" that over edits her avatar pic making her eyes look like an anime cartoon and her face and ears lopsided...and really, dear, you should take care with those make up apps you use.....it's obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This coming from a woman who needs a hammer and chisel to remove her makeup.    Sorry that I offended your drawn on brows and weird looking face and eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only make up I have on is on my eyes, luv. I have also posted a pic of me without make up....and if you look, my brows are all natural...as is the rest of me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WAAAAAY too much eye makeup.  You look like a cheap dime store whore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so hot. Now grab each other's hair.....that's it....now wrestle each other to the ground...yes, right in that puddle of mud...ooohhh....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd sock her in the face once, and she'd go down like a bag of old brittle bones.    I don't want to beat up an old lady.
Click to expand...





Yeah you do. C'mon, it's just getting good!


----------



## April

Unkotare said:


> Yeah you do. C'mon, it's just getting good!


 typical...


----------



## Windparadox

`
When I date guys, I just have a personal preference for black guys. It works for me.


----------



## Pete7469

There is only one race.

Lots of different ethnic and skin tones, but last I looked all the neanderthals died off, no matter how hard libturds try act like them.


----------



## Hugo Furst

*MOD NOTE:

23 posts deleted for:

off topic,
trolling,
personal attacks,
advocating violence.

If the posters involved want to continue, take it to zone 3 or 4, preferably 4.


but keep your cat fights out of zone 2*


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^  this coming from a "woman" that over edits her avatar pic making her eyes look like an anime cartoon and her face and ears lopsided...and really, dear, you should take care with those make up apps you use.....it's obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This coming from a woman who needs a hammer and chisel to remove her makeup.    Sorry that I offended your drawn on brows and weird looking face and eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only make up I have on is on my eyes, luv. I have also posted a pic of me without make up....and if you look, my brows are all natural...as is the rest of me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WAAAAAY too much eye makeup.  You look like a cheap dime store whore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so hot. Now grab each other's hair.....that's it....now wrestle each other to the ground...yes, right in that puddle of mud...ooohhh....
Click to expand...


----------



## monkrules

anotherlife said:


> How about black girls then? Discounting the fat ones, they stay looking young forever and never wrinkle so it must be much easier with them.


Dream on.....


----------



## bgrouse

Paul Essien said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another for your collection..
> Classy, beautiful and oh so dignified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there are unattractive black women. But the most unattractive black women is still by far more attractive than the most unattractive white women.
Click to expand...

So go white, unless you're scraping the bottom of the barrel and looking for a $5 ho. Then a negress is what you want!


----------



## Cossack1483

This entire topic , tread and posts are very telltale.  Whites need a Nation.  Inter racial relationships at any leve are a dismal fail.  Dieversity is a zio created weapon.


----------



## anotherlife

monkrules said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about black girls then? Discounting the fat ones, they stay looking young forever and never wrinkle so it must be much easier with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Dream on.....
Click to expand...


I understand.  Now spell the word white backwards.


----------



## Asclepias

Paul Essien said:


> White women are the most overrated women on the planet. It's scary when white women take their war paint off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You knock up a plain or ugly chick who disguises it with hair, clothes, and makeup, you’ll get a plain kid.
> 
> *There is no makeup in the womb.*
> 
> .In many ways makeup mutes a girl’s uniqueness; it hides her flaws, and moves her toward the mean but to truly know what she looks like without makeup, you’ll need to see her without makeup.
> 
> Black women have more beautiful faces, because their color naturally produces shadows and contours that make up is used to do.”



I always tell everyone. Theres Black women then there are other women. Hands down Black women are the best looking by far.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Besides that, how can you say if someone's beauty is "overrated."  Obviously beauty is in the eye of the beholder and, more than fake eyelashes and fake eyebrows, a good personality and somebody you can trust and who is your friend is what makes them beautiful.


Its true. White women are held up as the standard of beauty by guess who? White people.  How is this done? Over saturation in every aspect of visual commercialism.  You present images of something long enough you brainwash people. Thats how god and jesus became white instead being Black.


----------



## bgrouse

If you had all the money and power in the world, whom would you marry/date?

Wives & Girlfriends Of 20 Richest Men In The World - SoftandApp

No negresses there!

Looked at the highest paid athletes and intentionally clicked the black guys, since blacks don't contribute much to society outside of music and physical activities. Mayweather is dating a white woman. Jordan looks like he only dates/marries whites. The only black I found was Magic Johnson's wife. I guess all those rich men are self-hating masochists.


----------



## Asclepias

Windparadox said:


> `
> When I date guys, I just have a personal preference for black guys. It works for me.


Youre going to get called a mudshark by some of the posters here. I have no clue what it means or how a shark relates to Black people.


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> If you had all the money and power in the world, whom would you marry/date?
> 
> Wives & Girlfriends Of 20 Richest Men In The World - SoftandApp
> 
> No negresses there!
> 
> Looked at the highest paid athletes and intentionally clicked the black guys, since blacks don't contribute much to society outside of music and physical activities. Mayweather is dating a white woman. Jordan looks like he only dates/marries whites. The only black I found was Magic Johnson's wife. I guess all those rich men are self-hating masochists.


You must be a inbred retard if you cant find a Black celebrity with a Black wife.

Your POTUS and First Lady.








Best NBA Player on the planet.






power couples.
















DWade and Gabrielle





















If you notice all the Black women are forces in their right.  They arent just arm candy.


----------



## tycho1572

I voted "who cares" .. but wouldn't sex a girl who has done that.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

bgrouse said:


> since blacks don't contribute much to society outside of music and physical activities


That is the stupidest fucking thing that I've heard lately!!



CONTRIBUTIONS OF BLACK WOMEN TO SCIENCE AND TECHNOLOGY

List of African-American inventors and scientists - Wikipedia

15 Famous Black Scientists in History


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> I voted "who cares" .. but wouldn't sex a girl who has done that.


Too much pressure to satisfy her huh?


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted "who cares" .. but wouldn't sex a girl who has done that.
> 
> 
> 
> Too much pressure to satisfy her huh?
Click to expand...

I prefer women who don't make questionable decisions.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted "who cares" .. but wouldn't sex a girl who has done that.
> 
> 
> 
> Too much pressure to satisfy her huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer women who don't make questionable decisions.
Click to expand...

However you need to rationalize it.  I know the truth. White women talk about your kind of white guys all the time.


----------



## Asclepias

Pete7469 said:


> There is only one race.
> 
> Lots of different ethnic and skin tones, but last I looked all the neanderthals died off, no matter how hard libturds try act like them.


Its a fact you have neanderthal DNA at this moment in time.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted "who cares" .. but wouldn't sex a girl who has done that.
> 
> 
> 
> Too much pressure to satisfy her huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer women who don't make questionable decisions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> However you need to rationalize it.  I know the truth. White women talk about your kind of white guys all the time.
Click to expand...

I'm good with them telling others I wouldn't fuck them.


----------



## Unkotare

Cossack1483 said:


> This entire topic , tread and posts are very telltale.  Whites need a Nation.  ...




Go find a nation for cowards if that's what you want. It sure as hell won't be this nation.


----------



## Unkotare

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted "who cares" .. but wouldn't sex a girl who has done that.
> 
> 
> 
> Too much pressure to satisfy her huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer women who don't make questionable decisions.
Click to expand...






A paradox that leaves you perpetually alone.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> White women are the most overrated women on the planet. It's scary when white women take their war paint off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You knock up a plain or ugly chick who disguises it with hair, clothes, and makeup, you’ll get a plain kid.
> 
> *There is no makeup in the womb.*
> 
> .In many ways makeup mutes a girl’s uniqueness; it hides her flaws, and moves her toward the mean but to truly know what she looks like without makeup, you’ll need to see her without makeup.
> 
> Black women have more beautiful faces, because their color naturally produces shadows and contours that make up is used to do.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always tell everyone. Theres Black women then there are other women. Hands down Black women are the best looking by far.
Click to expand...


LOL, because everyone love heifer gals with maxillary prognathism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> since blacks don't contribute much to society outside of music and physical activities
> 
> 
> 
> That is the stupidest fucking thing that I've heard lately!!
> 
> 
> 
> CONTRIBUTIONS OF BLACK WOMEN TO SCIENCE AND TECHNOLOGY
> 
> List of African-American inventors and scientists - Wikipedia
> 
> 15 Famous Black Scientists in History
Click to expand...


Lol, which one is comparable to Newton,  Copernicus, Nikola Tesla, Galileo, Wernher Von Braun, Thomas Edison, Korolev, or Niels Bohr?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> since blacks don't contribute much to society outside of music and physical activities
> 
> 
> 
> That is the stupidest fucking thing that I've heard lately!!
> 
> 
> 
> CONTRIBUTIONS OF BLACK WOMEN TO SCIENCE AND TECHNOLOGY
> 
> List of African-American inventors and scientists - Wikipedia
> 
> 15 Famous Black Scientists in History
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, which one is comparable to Newton, Copernicus, Nikola Tesla, Galileo, Thomas Edison, or Niels Bohr?
Click to expand...


Irrelevant. It contradicts you moronic and racist claim


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> since blacks don't contribute much to society outside of music and physical activities
> 
> 
> 
> That is the stupidest fucking thing that I've heard lately!!
> 
> 
> 
> CONTRIBUTIONS OF BLACK WOMEN TO SCIENCE AND TECHNOLOGY
> 
> List of African-American inventors and scientists - Wikipedia
> 
> 15 Famous Black Scientists in History
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, which one is comparable to Newton, Copernicus, Nikola Tesla, Galileo, Thomas Edison, or Niels Bohr?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. It contradicts you moronic and racist claim
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


So, because of unequal collective achievements, they must be equal, gotcha.


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you had all the money and power in the world, whom would you marry/date?
> 
> Wives & Girlfriends Of 20 Richest Men In The World - SoftandApp
> 
> No negresses there!
> 
> Looked at the highest paid athletes and intentionally clicked the black guys, since blacks don't contribute much to society outside of music and physical activities. Mayweather is dating a white woman. Jordan looks like he only dates/marries whites. The only black I found was Magic Johnson's wife. I guess all those rich men are self-hating masochists.
> 
> 
> 
> You must be a inbred retard if you cant find a Black celebrity with a Black wife.
> Your POTUS and First Lady.
> 
> 
> 
> Best NBA Player on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> power couples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DWade and Gabrielle
> 
> 
> If you notice all the Black women are forces in their right.  They arent just arm candy.
Click to expand...

You must be a retarded he-boon if you can't read what I wrote. I said I looked for the RICHEST people, not just "a black celebrity."

Oh and Beyonce is part Native American and part white. Tamia has a white father.

The second from the bottom doesn't look very black, either. Funny how you searched for *black celebrities with black wives* and couldn't come up with 10 before hitting at least 2 part whites and all I had to do was search for *rich people* and post a link. Thanks for making my point for me!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one race.
> 
> Lots of different ethnic and skin tones, but last I looked all the neanderthals died off, no matter how hard libturds try act like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a fact you have neanderthal DNA at this moment in time.
Click to expand...


Who's the only race which has visible strong maxillary prognathism  like Neanderthals did?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> since blacks don't contribute much to society outside of music and physical activities
> 
> 
> 
> That is the stupidest fucking thing that I've heard lately!!
> 
> 
> 
> CONTRIBUTIONS OF BLACK WOMEN TO SCIENCE AND TECHNOLOGY
> 
> List of African-American inventors and scientists - Wikipedia
> 
> 15 Famous Black Scientists in History
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, which one is comparable to Newton, Copernicus, Nikola Tesla, Galileo, Thomas Edison, or Niels Bohr?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. It contradicts you moronic and racist claim
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, because of unequal collective achievements, they must be equal, gotcha.
Click to expand...


It contradicts your idiotic claim that blacks have not contributed beyond music and sports

Who the fuck are you to decide what an equal contribution is? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> since blacks don't contribute much to society outside of music and physical activities
> 
> 
> 
> That is the stupidest fucking thing that I've heard lately!!
> 
> 
> 
> CONTRIBUTIONS OF BLACK WOMEN TO SCIENCE AND TECHNOLOGY
> 
> List of African-American inventors and scientists - Wikipedia
> 
> 15 Famous Black Scientists in History
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, which one is comparable to Newton, Copernicus, Nikola Tesla, Galileo, Thomas Edison, or Niels Bohr?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. It contradicts you moronic and racist claim
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, because of unequal collective achievements, they must be equal, gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It contradicts your idiotic claim that blacks have not contributed beyond music and sports
> 
> Who the fuck are you to decide what an equal contribution is?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Do you understand that bgrouse is the one who just made that claim, not me?


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted "who cares" .. but wouldn't sex a girl who has done that.
> 
> 
> 
> Too much pressure to satisfy her huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer women who don't make questionable decisions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> However you need to rationalize it.  I know the truth. White women talk about your kind of white guys all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm good with them telling others I wouldn't fuck them.
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure most women are happy you wouldnt attempt to fuck them but that has nothing to do with the pressure you feel having to top a Black guy.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one race.
> 
> Lots of different ethnic and skin tones, but last I looked all the neanderthals died off, no matter how hard libturds try act like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a fact you have neanderthal DNA at this moment in time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's the only race which has visible strong maxillary prognathism  like Neanderthals did?
Click to expand...

Whites?  I know you have the hairy bodies, the DNA, and the big heads of neanderthals.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted "who cares" .. but wouldn't sex a girl who has done that.
> 
> 
> 
> Too much pressure to satisfy her huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer women who don't make questionable decisions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> However you need to rationalize it.  I know the truth. White women talk about your kind of white guys all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm good with them telling others I wouldn't fuck them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure most women are happy you wouldnt attempt to fuck them but that has nothing to do with the pressure you feel having to top a Black guy.
Click to expand...

Have you ever worked in a hospital? 

I feel like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## bgrouse

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> since blacks don't contribute much to society outside of music and physical activities
> 
> 
> 
> That is the stupidest fucking thing that I've heard lately!!
> 
> 
> 
> CONTRIBUTIONS OF BLACK WOMEN TO SCIENCE AND TECHNOLOGY
> 
> List of African-American inventors and scientists - Wikipedia
> 
> 15 Famous Black Scientists in History
Click to expand...

First one on your wiki list:

*First African-American department chair at Harvard Medical School*

Haha! That's pretty funny! His achievement is he's the first *BLACK *to do something!

I see lots of other "first Africans" there further down, too!

Another article says "African American astronomer, mathematician and author who who constructed America’s first functional clock." of *Benjamin Banneker (November 9, 1731 – October 9, 1806), *but research indicates Cottey did that a while before that. Garrett Morgan is listed as making the first patented gas mask, but a gas mask appears here dated 1849. Morgan was born in 1877. 
Patent US6529 - Lewis p

Like I said, very limited contributions.


----------



## bgrouse

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the stupidest fucking thing that I've heard lately!!
> 
> 
> 
> CONTRIBUTIONS OF BLACK WOMEN TO SCIENCE AND TECHNOLOGY
> 
> List of African-American inventors and scientists - Wikipedia
> 
> 15 Famous Black Scientists in History
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, which one is comparable to Newton, Copernicus, Nikola Tesla, Galileo, Thomas Edison, or Niels Bohr?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. It contradicts you moronic and racist claim
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, because of unequal collective achievements, they must be equal, gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It contradicts your idiotic claim that blacks have not contributed beyond music and sports
> 
> Who the fuck are you to decide what an equal contribution is?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you understand that bgrouse is the one who just made that claim, not me?
Click to expand...

I didn't even make that claim. I said "since blacks don't contribute *much *to society outside of music and physical activities," and he's turning it around to say "blacks have not contributed beyond music and sports," implying they never contribution anything outside those fields.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too much pressure to satisfy her huh?
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer women who don't make questionable decisions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> However you need to rationalize it.  I know the truth. White women talk about your kind of white guys all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm good with them telling others I wouldn't fuck them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure most women are happy you wouldnt attempt to fuck them but that has nothing to do with the pressure you feel having to top a Black guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever worked in a hospital?
> 
> I feel like a kid in a candy store.
Click to expand...


What does working in hospital have to do with your fear of having to perform after a Black guy has shown her another world?


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> since blacks don't contribute much to society outside of music and physical activities
> 
> 
> 
> That is the stupidest fucking thing that I've heard lately!!
> 
> 
> 
> CONTRIBUTIONS OF BLACK WOMEN TO SCIENCE AND TECHNOLOGY
> 
> List of African-American inventors and scientists - Wikipedia
> 
> 15 Famous Black Scientists in History
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First one on your wiki list:
> 
> *First African-American department chair at Harvard Medical School*
> 
> Haha! That's pretty funny! His achievement is he's the first *BLACK *to do something!
> 
> I see lots of other "first Africans" there further down, too!
> 
> Another article says "African American astronomer, mathematician and author who who constructed America’s first functional clock." of *Benjamin Banneker (November 9, 1731 – October 9, 1806), *but research indicates Cottey did that a while before that. Garrett Morgan is listed as making the first patented gas mask, but a gas mask appears here dated 1849. Morgan was born in 1877.
> Patent US6529 - Lewis p
> 
> Like I said, very limited contributions.
Click to expand...

You forgot Blacks taught whites how to read, write, do math, and gave them their alphabet, calendar etc


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> since blacks don't contribute much to society outside of music and physical activities
> 
> 
> 
> That is the stupidest fucking thing that I've heard lately!!
> 
> 
> 
> CONTRIBUTIONS OF BLACK WOMEN TO SCIENCE AND TECHNOLOGY
> 
> List of African-American inventors and scientists - Wikipedia
> 
> 15 Famous Black Scientists in History
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, which one is comparable to Newton,  Copernicus, Nikola Tesla, Galileo, Wernher Von Braun, Thomas Edison, Korolev, or Niels Bohr?
Click to expand...

Imhotep.


----------



## Pete7469

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Who's the only race which has visible strong maxillary prognathism  like Neanderthals did?



Intergalactic pollacks.


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> since blacks don't contribute much to society outside of music and physical activities
> 
> 
> 
> That is the stupidest fucking thing that I've heard lately!!
> 
> 
> 
> CONTRIBUTIONS OF BLACK WOMEN TO SCIENCE AND TECHNOLOGY
> 
> List of African-American inventors and scientists - Wikipedia
> 
> 15 Famous Black Scientists in History
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First one on your wiki list:
> 
> *First African-American department chair at Harvard Medical School*
> 
> Haha! That's pretty funny! His achievement is he's the first *BLACK *to do something!
> 
> I see lots of other "first Africans" there further down, too!
> 
> Another article says "African American astronomer, mathematician and author who who constructed America’s first functional clock." of *Benjamin Banneker (November 9, 1731 – October 9, 1806), *but research indicates Cottey did that a while before that. Garrett Morgan is listed as making the first patented gas mask, but a gas mask appears here dated 1849. Morgan was born in 1877.
> Patent US6529 - Lewis p
> 
> Like I said, very limited contributions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot Blacks taught whites how to read, write, do math, and gave them their alphabet, calendar etc
Click to expand...

So which blacks did that?


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> since blacks don't contribute much to society outside of music and physical activities
> 
> 
> 
> That is the stupidest fucking thing that I've heard lately!!
> 
> 
> 
> CONTRIBUTIONS OF BLACK WOMEN TO SCIENCE AND TECHNOLOGY
> 
> List of African-American inventors and scientists - Wikipedia
> 
> 15 Famous Black Scientists in History
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First one on your wiki list:
> 
> *First African-American department chair at Harvard Medical School*
> 
> Haha! That's pretty funny! His achievement is he's the first *BLACK *to do something!
> 
> I see lots of other "first Africans" there further down, too!
> 
> Another article says "African American astronomer, mathematician and author who who constructed America’s first functional clock." of *Benjamin Banneker (November 9, 1731 – October 9, 1806), *but research indicates Cottey did that a while before that. Garrett Morgan is listed as making the first patented gas mask, but a gas mask appears here dated 1849. Morgan was born in 1877.
> Patent US6529 - Lewis p
> 
> Like I said, very limited contributions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot Blacks taught whites how to read, write, do math, and gave them their alphabet, calendar etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So which blacks did that?
Click to expand...

Ask the Greeks. Why do you think they praised Blacks for teaching them?


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> since blacks don't contribute much to society outside of music and physical activities
> 
> 
> 
> That is the stupidest fucking thing that I've heard lately!!
> 
> 
> 
> CONTRIBUTIONS OF BLACK WOMEN TO SCIENCE AND TECHNOLOGY
> 
> List of African-American inventors and scientists - Wikipedia
> 
> 15 Famous Black Scientists in History
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First one on your wiki list:
> 
> *First African-American department chair at Harvard Medical School*
> 
> Haha! That's pretty funny! His achievement is he's the first *BLACK *to do something!
> 
> I see lots of other "first Africans" there further down, too!
> 
> Another article says "African American astronomer, mathematician and author who who constructed America’s first functional clock." of *Benjamin Banneker (November 9, 1731 – October 9, 1806), *but research indicates Cottey did that a while before that. Garrett Morgan is listed as making the first patented gas mask, but a gas mask appears here dated 1849. Morgan was born in 1877.
> Patent US6529 - Lewis p
> 
> Like I said, very limited contributions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot Blacks taught whites how to read, write, do math, and gave them their alphabet, calendar etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So which blacks did that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask the Greeks. Why do you think they praised Blacks for teaching them?
Click to expand...

Why don't you just name these blacks who taught whites to read, write, and do math? Is this another case of your negro-loving baseless bullshit?


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the stupidest fucking thing that I've heard lately!!
> 
> 
> 
> CONTRIBUTIONS OF BLACK WOMEN TO SCIENCE AND TECHNOLOGY
> 
> List of African-American inventors and scientists - Wikipedia
> 
> 15 Famous Black Scientists in History
> 
> 
> 
> First one on your wiki list:
> 
> *First African-American department chair at Harvard Medical School*
> 
> Haha! That's pretty funny! His achievement is he's the first *BLACK *to do something!
> 
> I see lots of other "first Africans" there further down, too!
> 
> Another article says "African American astronomer, mathematician and author who who constructed America’s first functional clock." of *Benjamin Banneker (November 9, 1731 – October 9, 1806), *but research indicates Cottey did that a while before that. Garrett Morgan is listed as making the first patented gas mask, but a gas mask appears here dated 1849. Morgan was born in 1877.
> Patent US6529 - Lewis p
> 
> Like I said, very limited contributions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot Blacks taught whites how to read, write, do math, and gave them their alphabet, calendar etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So which blacks did that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask the Greeks. Why do you think they praised Blacks for teaching them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you just name these blacks who taught whites to read, write, and do math? Is this another case of your negro-loving baseless bullshit?
Click to expand...

I already told you to check with the Greek historians like Herodotus.  I'm not here to help you inbred recessive white guy.


----------



## Pete7469

Cossack1483 said:


> This entire topic , tread and posts are very telltale.  Whites need a Nation.  Inter racial relationships at any leve are a dismal fail.  Dieversity is a zio created weapon.



You are an oxygen thief and should have been eaten by turtles.


----------



## Pete7469

There's a whole bunch of new racist turds on the forum. 

They are on immediate ignore by me. 

Let the bed wetting parrots fight diaper wearing national socialist parrots all they like. 

I'll be happy to ignore them both.


----------



## Pete7469

bgrouse said:


> So go white, unless you're scraping the bottom of the barrel and looking for a $5 ho. Then a negress is what you want!



Given the choice between someone made up of your genetic garbage and a lifetime of masturbation my hands win every time.


----------



## Pete7469

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> That is the stupidest fucking thing that I've heard lately!!
> CONTRIBUTIONS OF BLACK WOMEN TO SCIENCE AND TECHNOLOGY
> 
> List of African-American inventors and scientists - Wikipedia
> 
> 15 Famous Black Scientists in History



The alternative to racist socialist assholes is not pseudo intellectual bed wetting socialist assholes like this parasite.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer women who don't make questionable decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> However you need to rationalize it.  I know the truth. White women talk about your kind of white guys all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm good with them telling others I wouldn't fuck them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure most women are happy you wouldnt attempt to fuck them but that has nothing to do with the pressure you feel having to top a Black guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever worked in a hospital?
> 
> I feel like a kid in a candy store.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does working in hospital have to do with your fear of having to perform after a Black guy has shown her another world?
Click to expand...

Some don't see their mistakes until it's too late. 
I recently had to tell a nuclear med tech I already had plans when she invited me out for a cookout.

I won't waste time with anyone who makes bad decisions.


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> First one on your wiki list:
> 
> *First African-American department chair at Harvard Medical School*
> 
> Haha! That's pretty funny! His achievement is he's the first *BLACK *to do something!
> 
> I see lots of other "first Africans" there further down, too!
> 
> Another article says "African American astronomer, mathematician and author who who constructed America’s first functional clock." of *Benjamin Banneker (November 9, 1731 – October 9, 1806), *but research indicates Cottey did that a while before that. Garrett Morgan is listed as making the first patented gas mask, but a gas mask appears here dated 1849. Morgan was born in 1877.
> Patent US6529 - Lewis p
> 
> Like I said, very limited contributions.
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot Blacks taught whites how to read, write, do math, and gave them their alphabet, calendar etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So which blacks did that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask the Greeks. Why do you think they praised Blacks for teaching them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you just name these blacks who taught whites to read, write, and do math? Is this another case of your negro-loving baseless bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you to check with the Greek historians like Herodotus.  I'm not here to help you inbred recessive white guy.
Click to expand...

A quick Google search revealed links to Ancient Egypt, but they weren't black.

DNA from ancient Egyptian mummies reveals their ancestry


----------



## Pete7469

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot Blacks taught whites how to read, write, do math, and gave them their alphabet, calendar etc
> 
> 
> 
> So which blacks did that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask the Greeks. Why do you think they praised Blacks for teaching them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you just name these blacks who taught whites to read, write, and do math? Is this another case of your negro-loving baseless bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you to check with the Greek historians like Herodotus.  I'm not here to help you inbred recessive white guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A quick Google search revealed links to Ancient Egypt, but they weren't black.
> 
> DNA from ancient Egyptian mummies reveals their ancestry
Click to expand...



Let these assholes kill each other.

It's too bad they can't both lose, but we can sell them weapons.


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot Blacks taught whites how to read, write, do math, and gave them their alphabet, calendar etc
> 
> 
> 
> So which blacks did that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask the Greeks. Why do you think they praised Blacks for teaching them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you just name these blacks who taught whites to read, write, and do math? Is this another case of your negro-loving baseless bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you to check with the Greek historians like Herodotus.  I'm not here to help you inbred recessive white guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A quick Google search revealed links to Ancient Egypt, but they weren't black.
> 
> DNA from ancient Egyptian mummies reveals their ancestry
Click to expand...

Thats not ancient Egypt when Blacks ran it. Thats after it was invaded by whites dummy.  Face it. Herodotus said himself the Egyptians were Black. Sorry dude.


----------



## Asclepias

Pete7469 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> So which blacks did that?
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the Greeks. Why do you think they praised Blacks for teaching them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you just name these blacks who taught whites to read, write, and do math? Is this another case of your negro-loving baseless bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you to check with the Greek historians like Herodotus.  I'm not here to help you inbred recessive white guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A quick Google search revealed links to Ancient Egypt, but they weren't black.
> 
> DNA from ancient Egyptian mummies reveals their ancestry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let these assholes kill each other.
> 
> It's too bad they can't both lose, but we can sell them weapons.
Click to expand...

I dont need a weapon. Put me up against bgrouse any day of the week and you will see him lose much worse than Connor Mcgregor.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> However you need to rationalize it.  I know the truth. White women talk about your kind of white guys all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good with them telling others I wouldn't fuck them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure most women are happy you wouldnt attempt to fuck them but that has nothing to do with the pressure you feel having to top a Black guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever worked in a hospital?
> 
> I feel like a kid in a candy store.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does working in hospital have to do with your fear of having to perform after a Black guy has shown her another world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some don't see their mistakes until it's too late.
> I recently had to tell a nuclear med tech I already had plans when she invited me out for a cookout.
> 
> I won't waste time with anyone who makes bad decisions.
Click to expand...

If they are messing with you then thats the mistake. If they mess with a Black guy they are getting the dominant DNA in their blood line. Its about survival not being recessive.


----------



## deanrd

I do have a problem breeding humans with Republicans.  I'm against it.


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> So which blacks did that?
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the Greeks. Why do you think they praised Blacks for teaching them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you just name these blacks who taught whites to read, write, and do math? Is this another case of your negro-loving baseless bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you to check with the Greek historians like Herodotus.  I'm not here to help you inbred recessive white guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A quick Google search revealed links to Ancient Egypt, but they weren't black.
> 
> DNA from ancient Egyptian mummies reveals their ancestry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not ancient Egypt when Blacks ran it. Thats after it was invaded by whites dummy.  Face it. Herodotus said himself the Egyptians were Black. Sorry dude.
Click to expand...

That's not what the article says, idiot!



> Johannes Krause, a University of Tubingen paleogeneticist and an author of the study, said the major finding was that “for 1,300 years, we see complete genetic continuity.” *Despite repeated conquests of Egypt, by Alexander the Great, Greeks, Romans, Arabs and Assyrians — the list goes on — ancient Egyptians showed little genetic change*. “The other big surprise,” Krause said, “was *we didn't find much sub-Saharan African ancestry*.”





> It was not until relatively recently in Egypt's long history that sub-Saharan genetic influences became more pronounced. “In the last 1,500 years, Egypt became more African, if you want,” Krause said.



 Negroes came after, not before. Get it now, you knuckle-dragging ape?


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the Greeks. Why do you think they praised Blacks for teaching them?
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just name these blacks who taught whites to read, write, and do math? Is this another case of your negro-loving baseless bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you to check with the Greek historians like Herodotus.  I'm not here to help you inbred recessive white guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A quick Google search revealed links to Ancient Egypt, but they weren't black.
> 
> DNA from ancient Egyptian mummies reveals their ancestry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let these assholes kill each other.
> 
> It's too bad they can't both lose, but we can sell them weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need a weapon. Put me up against bgrouse any day of the week and you will see him lose much worse than Connor Mcgregor.
Click to expand...

While the negroes are working on their fists, whites have progressed to guns and beyond.


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the Greeks. Why do you think they praised Blacks for teaching them?
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just name these blacks who taught whites to read, write, and do math? Is this another case of your negro-loving baseless bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you to check with the Greek historians like Herodotus.  I'm not here to help you inbred recessive white guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A quick Google search revealed links to Ancient Egypt, but they weren't black.
> 
> DNA from ancient Egyptian mummies reveals their ancestry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not ancient Egypt when Blacks ran it. Thats after it was invaded by whites dummy.  Face it. Herodotus said himself the Egyptians were Black. Sorry dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not what the article says, idiot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johannes Krause, a University of Tubingen paleogeneticist and an author of the study, said the major finding was that “for 1,300 years, we see complete genetic continuity.” *Despite repeated conquests of Egypt, by Alexander the Great, Greeks, Romans, Arabs and Assyrians — the list goes on — ancient Egyptians showed little genetic change*. “The other big surprise,” Krause said, “was *we didn't find much sub-Saharan African ancestry*.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was not until relatively recently in Egypt's long history that sub-Saharan genetic influences became more pronounced. “In the last 1,500 years, Egypt became more African, if you want,” Krause said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Negroes came after, not before. Get it now, you knuckle-dragging ape?
Click to expand...

Dont really care what the article says to be honest. I have Herodotus as a first hand eyewitness and DNA results that show Tut and other Pharaohs were Black.


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just name these blacks who taught whites to read, write, and do math? Is this another case of your negro-loving baseless bullshit?
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you to check with the Greek historians like Herodotus.  I'm not here to help you inbred recessive white guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A quick Google search revealed links to Ancient Egypt, but they weren't black.
> 
> DNA from ancient Egyptian mummies reveals their ancestry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let these assholes kill each other.
> 
> It's too bad they can't both lose, but we can sell them weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need a weapon. Put me up against bgrouse any day of the week and you will see him lose much worse than Connor Mcgregor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While the negroes are working on their fists, whites have progressed to guns and beyond.
Click to expand...

Primarily because they are pussies and not man enough to fight with their fists.  Any weakling can shoot someone. It takes a man to win a fist fight.


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you to check with the Greek historians like Herodotus.  I'm not here to help you inbred recessive white guy.
> 
> 
> 
> A quick Google search revealed links to Ancient Egypt, but they weren't black.
> 
> DNA from ancient Egyptian mummies reveals their ancestry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let these assholes kill each other.
> 
> It's too bad they can't both lose, but we can sell them weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need a weapon. Put me up against bgrouse any day of the week and you will see him lose much worse than Connor Mcgregor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While the negroes are working on their fists, whites have progressed to guns and beyond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Primarily because they are pussies and not man enough to fight with their fists.  Any weakling can shoot someone. It takes a man to win a fist fight.
Click to expand...

Primarily because they have enough brains, unlike you. Leave it to a shitskin to shun technological progress!

*Revisiting that golden age in the African desert does little to advance the case of Afrocentric Egyptologists, who argue that all ancient Egyptians, from King Tut to Cleopatra, were black Africans.*

*Even famed Harvard Egyptologist George Reisner—whose discoveries between 1916 and 1919 offered the first archaeological evidence of Nubian kings who ruled over Egypt—besmirched his own findings by insisting that black Africans could not possibly have constructed the monuments he was excavating. He believed that Nubia’s leaders, including Piye, were light-skinned Egypto-Libyans who ruled over the primitive Africans. That their moment of greatness was so fleeting, he suggested, must be a consequence of the same leaders intermarrying with the “negroid elements.”*

That's from National Geographic. I guess you need to do more than look at the pretty pictures to understand what they're saying!


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick Google search revealed links to Ancient Egypt, but they weren't black.
> 
> DNA from ancient Egyptian mummies reveals their ancestry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let these assholes kill each other.
> 
> It's too bad they can't both lose, but we can sell them weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need a weapon. Put me up against bgrouse any day of the week and you will see him lose much worse than Connor Mcgregor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While the negroes are working on their fists, whites have progressed to guns and beyond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Primarily because they are pussies and not man enough to fight with their fists.  Any weakling can shoot someone. It takes a man to win a fist fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Primarily because they have enough brains, unlike you. Leave it to a shitskin to shun technological progress!
> 
> *Revisiting that golden age in the African desert does little to advance the case of Afrocentric Egyptologists, who argue that all ancient Egyptians, from King Tut to Cleopatra, were black Africans.*
> 
> *Even famed Harvard Egyptologist George Reisner—whose discoveries between 1916 and 1919 offered the first archaeological evidence of Nubian kings who ruled over Egypt—besmirched his own findings by insisting that black Africans could not possibly have constructed the monuments he was excavating. He believed that Nubia’s leaders, including Piye, were light-skinned Egypto-Libyans who ruled over the primitive Africans. That their moment of greatness was so fleeting, he suggested, must be a consequence of the same leaders intermarrying with the “negroid elements.”*
> 
> That's from National Geographic. I guess you need to do more than look at the pretty pictures to understand what they're saying!
Click to expand...

So you admit white boys are pussies. I agree.  They need guns or they would be extinct by now since they cant hold their own.


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> So, because of unequal collective achievements, they must be equal, gotcha.


Sure white people have invented things.

Happy now ?

But at the same time 99.99% of white people have invented nothing.

So called white inventions are not because white people are so much smarter than everyone else but because progress in science and invention is built on what has gone before. The more science you know the more science you can discover.

The more inventions you have at hand, the more new inventions you can come up with. That is why the progress is exponential. It comes from the nature of science and technology, not from the nature of white people's intelligence.

You take the way the world is now and read it back into people’s genes. You forget that you live at only one point in history, that other points in history were different. If you were born 1300 the chineses could ran around bragging about there inventions. If you were born 100BC the Fgyptians could have done the same.

Anglos would have been on top not only since the Battle of Waterloo in 1815 but for most of history. Instead for most of history they were backwards. Before 1500 they were nothing compared to the Chinese, the Persians, the Greeks, the Romans, the Arabs, the Turks, the Egyptians or the Mali Empire at their height.

No one in his right mind in 1500 would have thought that someday English would become a world language, a respected language of learning, science and business. If you said that in 1500 people would have thought you had too much to drink. The apparent differences between the races are produced by accidents of history, not by genes or IQ.

If you want to take in all of human history, that is the 100 thousand years modern man has been on the planet, not just the last 300 years where Northern white Europeans have got their act together, then the Egyptians are by far the most inventive. They invented stuff like, oh, civilization. They have been on top for 40% of human history, more than twice as long as whites. A good fraction of what we think of as “Greek” is Egyptian. Egypt is African. In the past it was much blacker than it is now.

Black people were the original inventors of the disciplines that helped bring the world into the technological age. Mathematics, physics, astronomy, building in stone and bricks, metallurgy and all the root subjects that were necessary to push the world into today's modern age, were begun by in Egypt, Nubia-Kush, Mesopotamia, Sabea and Black Naga India.

Therefore, even if people of European origins have made improvements in ancient technologies and ancient inventions, such as rocketry, computer technology, aerodynamics and others, the basic mathematical formulas and ancient prototypes were invented by Africans.

For example, the Africans invented the binary system which is still used in the Yoruba oracle and was copied by German scientists and applied to computer programming. Many ancient formulas in trigonometry, calculus and physics as well as chemistry (Khem mysteries) came from the scientific discoveries of Blacks in Egypt and Nubia-Kush.

Your talking points sound good on stormfront. They sound good when no-one is there to check them


----------



## Pete7469

deanrd said:


> I do have a problem breeding humans with Republicans.  I'm against it.




LOL!!!

I seriously doubt there is any danger of you breeding at all.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let these assholes kill each other.
> 
> It's too bad they can't both lose, but we can sell them weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need a weapon. Put me up against bgrouse any day of the week and you will see him lose much worse than Connor Mcgregor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While the negroes are working on their fists, whites have progressed to guns and beyond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Primarily because they are pussies and not man enough to fight with their fists.  Any weakling can shoot someone. It takes a man to win a fist fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Primarily because they have enough brains, unlike you. Leave it to a shitskin to shun technological progress!
> 
> *Revisiting that golden age in the African desert does little to advance the case of Afrocentric Egyptologists, who argue that all ancient Egyptians, from King Tut to Cleopatra, were black Africans.*
> 
> *Even famed Harvard Egyptologist George Reisner—whose discoveries between 1916 and 1919 offered the first archaeological evidence of Nubian kings who ruled over Egypt—besmirched his own findings by insisting that black Africans could not possibly have constructed the monuments he was excavating. He believed that Nubia’s leaders, including Piye, were light-skinned Egypto-Libyans who ruled over the primitive Africans. That their moment of greatness was so fleeting, he suggested, must be a consequence of the same leaders intermarrying with the “negroid elements.”*
> 
> That's from National Geographic. I guess you need to do more than look at the pretty pictures to understand what they're saying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit white boys are pussies. I agree.  They need guns or they would be extinct by now since they cant hold their own.
Click to expand...


If a white piece of trash picks a black BOY, she's not one of us anymore.  Look at Obama's mother as a prime example.    You can have the trash.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, because of unequal collective achievements, they must be equal, gotcha.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure white people have invented things.
> 
> Happy now ?
> 
> But at the same time 99.99% of white people have invented nothing.
> 
> So called white inventions are not because white people are so much smarter than everyone else but because progress in science and invention is built on what has gone before. The more science you know the more science you can discover.
> 
> The more inventions you have at hand, the more new inventions you can come up with. That is why the progress is exponential. It comes from the nature of science and technology, not from the nature of white people's intelligence.
> 
> You take the way the world is now and read it back into people’s genes. You forget that you live at only one point in history, that other points in history were different. If you were born 1300 the chineses could ran around bragging about there inventions. If you were born 100BC the Fgyptians could have done the same.
> 
> Anglos would have been on top not only since the Battle of Waterloo in 1815 but for most of history. Instead for most of history they were backwards. Before 1500 they were nothing compared to the Chinese, the Persians, the Greeks, the Romans, the Arabs, the Turks, the Egyptians or the Mali Empire at their height.
> 
> No one in his right mind in 1500 would have thought that someday English would become a world language, a respected language of learning, science and business. If you said that in 1500 people would have thought you had too much to drink. The apparent differences between the races are produced by accidents of history, not by genes or IQ.
> 
> If you want to take in all of human history, that is the 100 thousand years modern man has been on the planet, not just the last 300 years where Northern white Europeans have got their act together, then the Egyptians are by far the most inventive. They invented stuff like, oh, civilization. They have been on top for 40% of human history, more than twice as long as whites. A good fraction of what we think of as “Greek” is Egyptian. Egypt is African. In the past it was much blacker than it is now.
> 
> Black people were the original inventors of the disciplines that helped bring the world into the technological age. Mathematics, physics, astronomy, building in stone and bricks, metallurgy and all the root subjects that were necessary to push the world into today's modern age, were begun by in Egypt, Nubia-Kush, Mesopotamia, Sabea and Black Naga India.
> 
> Therefore, even if people of European origins have made improvements in ancient technologies and ancient inventions, such as rocketry, computer technology, aerodynamics and others, the basic mathematical formulas and ancient prototypes were invented by Africans.
> 
> For example, the Africans invented the binary system which is still used in the Yoruba oracle and was copied by German scientists and applied to computer programming. Many ancient formulas in trigonometry, calculus and physics as well as chemistry (Khem mysteries) came from the scientific discoveries of Blacks in Egypt and Nubia-Kush.
> 
> Your talking points sound good on stormfront. They sound good when no-one is there to check them
Click to expand...


Yes, well while it's true that most Whites have not invented, most who have invented were White.

That's important.

What's also important is that if Irish collective leads to an Ireland, and an Ethiopian collective leads to an Ethiopia.

Then why should we not be concerned with differing intelligences among the races?

No, you couldn't possibly blame it on colonialism, because Ireland was the one colonized, rather than Ethiopia.

I have much more to add, but I don't wish to be late for work.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let these assholes kill each other.
> 
> It's too bad they can't both lose, but we can sell them weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need a weapon. Put me up against bgrouse any day of the week and you will see him lose much worse than Connor Mcgregor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While the negroes are working on their fists, whites have progressed to guns and beyond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Primarily because they are pussies and not man enough to fight with their fists.  Any weakling can shoot someone. It takes a man to win a fist fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Primarily because they have enough brains, unlike you. Leave it to a shitskin to shun technological progress!
> 
> *Revisiting that golden age in the African desert does little to advance the case of Afrocentric Egyptologists, who argue that all ancient Egyptians, from King Tut to Cleopatra, were black Africans.*
> 
> *Even famed Harvard Egyptologist George Reisner—whose discoveries between 1916 and 1919 offered the first archaeological evidence of Nubian kings who ruled over Egypt—besmirched his own findings by insisting that black Africans could not possibly have constructed the monuments he was excavating. He believed that Nubia’s leaders, including Piye, were light-skinned Egypto-Libyans who ruled over the primitive Africans. That their moment of greatness was so fleeting, he suggested, must be a consequence of the same leaders intermarrying with the “negroid elements.”*
> 
> That's from National Geographic. I guess you need to do more than look at the pretty pictures to understand what they're saying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit white boys are pussies. I agree.  They need guns or they would be extinct by now since they cant hold their own.
Click to expand...


LOL, I've fought Whites, and Blacks, and Whites hit much harder.


----------



## Faun

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need a weapon. Put me up against bgrouse any day of the week and you will see him lose much worse than Connor Mcgregor.
> 
> 
> 
> While the negroes are working on their fists, whites have progressed to guns and beyond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Primarily because they are pussies and not man enough to fight with their fists.  Any weakling can shoot someone. It takes a man to win a fist fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Primarily because they have enough brains, unlike you. Leave it to a shitskin to shun technological progress!
> 
> *Revisiting that golden age in the African desert does little to advance the case of Afrocentric Egyptologists, who argue that all ancient Egyptians, from King Tut to Cleopatra, were black Africans.*
> 
> *Even famed Harvard Egyptologist George Reisner—whose discoveries between 1916 and 1919 offered the first archaeological evidence of Nubian kings who ruled over Egypt—besmirched his own findings by insisting that black Africans could not possibly have constructed the monuments he was excavating. He believed that Nubia’s leaders, including Piye, were light-skinned Egypto-Libyans who ruled over the primitive Africans. That their moment of greatness was so fleeting, he suggested, must be a consequence of the same leaders intermarrying with the “negroid elements.”*
> 
> That's from National Geographic. I guess you need to do more than look at the pretty pictures to understand what they're saying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit white boys are pussies. I agree.  They need guns or they would be extinct by now since they cant hold their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a white piece of trash picks a black BOY, she's not one of us anymore.  Look at Obama's mother as a prime example.    You can have the trash.
Click to expand...



"White trash," according to another brain-dead racist rightie...


----------



## Windparadox

Asclepias said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> 
> `When I date guys, I just have a personal preference for black guys. It works for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Youre going to get called a mudshark by some of the posters here. I have no clue what it means or how a shark relates to Black people.
Click to expand...

`
Over the years, I've been going out with black dudes to clubs, movies, shopping, whatever....I've encountered the "_if looks could kill_" stares and of course outright verbal assaults and harassment.  I deal with it. I'm not at all concerned what anonymous avatars think.


----------



## Unkotare

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need a weapon. Put me up against bgrouse any day of the week and you will see him lose much worse than Connor Mcgregor.
> 
> 
> 
> While the negroes are working on their fists, whites have progressed to guns and beyond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Primarily because they are pussies and not man enough to fight with their fists.  Any weakling can shoot someone. It takes a man to win a fist fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Primarily because they have enough brains, unlike you. Leave it to a shitskin to shun technological progress!
> 
> *Revisiting that golden age in the African desert does little to advance the case of Afrocentric Egyptologists, who argue that all ancient Egyptians, from King Tut to Cleopatra, were black Africans.*
> 
> *Even famed Harvard Egyptologist George Reisner—whose discoveries between 1916 and 1919 offered the first archaeological evidence of Nubian kings who ruled over Egypt—besmirched his own findings by insisting that black Africans could not possibly have constructed the monuments he was excavating. He believed that Nubia’s leaders, including Piye, were light-skinned Egypto-Libyans who ruled over the primitive Africans. That their moment of greatness was so fleeting, he suggested, must be a consequence of the same leaders intermarrying with the “negroid elements.”*
> 
> That's from National Geographic. I guess you need to do more than look at the pretty pictures to understand what they're saying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit white boys are pussies. I agree.  They need guns or they would be extinct by now since they cant hold their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a white piece of trash picks a black BOY, she's not one of us anymore.  Look at Obama's mother as a prime example.    You can have the trash.
Click to expand...






"Us"?


----------



## Faun

Unkotare said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the negroes are working on their fists, whites have progressed to guns and beyond.
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily because they are pussies and not man enough to fight with their fists.  Any weakling can shoot someone. It takes a man to win a fist fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Primarily because they have enough brains, unlike you. Leave it to a shitskin to shun technological progress!
> 
> *Revisiting that golden age in the African desert does little to advance the case of Afrocentric Egyptologists, who argue that all ancient Egyptians, from King Tut to Cleopatra, were black Africans.*
> 
> *Even famed Harvard Egyptologist George Reisner—whose discoveries between 1916 and 1919 offered the first archaeological evidence of Nubian kings who ruled over Egypt—besmirched his own findings by insisting that black Africans could not possibly have constructed the monuments he was excavating. He believed that Nubia’s leaders, including Piye, were light-skinned Egypto-Libyans who ruled over the primitive Africans. That their moment of greatness was so fleeting, he suggested, must be a consequence of the same leaders intermarrying with the “negroid elements.”*
> 
> That's from National Geographic. I guess you need to do more than look at the pretty pictures to understand what they're saying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit white boys are pussies. I agree.  They need guns or they would be extinct by now since they cant hold their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a white piece of trash picks a black BOY, she's not one of us anymore.  Look at Obama's mother as a prime example.    You can have the trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Us"?
Click to expand...

By "us" he means...


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need a weapon. Put me up against bgrouse any day of the week and you will see him lose much worse than Connor Mcgregor.
> 
> 
> 
> While the negroes are working on their fists, whites have progressed to guns and beyond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Primarily because they are pussies and not man enough to fight with their fists.  Any weakling can shoot someone. It takes a man to win a fist fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Primarily because they have enough brains, unlike you. Leave it to a shitskin to shun technological progress!
> 
> *Revisiting that golden age in the African desert does little to advance the case of Afrocentric Egyptologists, who argue that all ancient Egyptians, from King Tut to Cleopatra, were black Africans.*
> 
> *Even famed Harvard Egyptologist George Reisner—whose discoveries between 1916 and 1919 offered the first archaeological evidence of Nubian kings who ruled over Egypt—besmirched his own findings by insisting that black Africans could not possibly have constructed the monuments he was excavating. He believed that Nubia’s leaders, including Piye, were light-skinned Egypto-Libyans who ruled over the primitive Africans. That their moment of greatness was so fleeting, he suggested, must be a consequence of the same leaders intermarrying with the “negroid elements.”*
> 
> That's from National Geographic. I guess you need to do more than look at the pretty pictures to understand what they're saying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit white boys are pussies. I agree.  They need guns or they would be extinct by now since they cant hold their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, I've fought Whites, and Blacks, and Whites hit much harder.
Click to expand...

Never been hit by a white guy so that could be true. However, every single one of them I hit dropped like a bad habit. All of them talked a big game but only blushed pink and a pallid white when it came down to actually fighting.


----------



## Cossack1483

The future of civilization relies on racial self segregation.


----------



## Cossack1483

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the negroes are working on their fists, whites have progressed to guns and beyond.
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily because they are pussies and not man enough to fight with their fists.  Any weakling can shoot someone. It takes a man to win a fist fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Primarily because they have enough brains, unlike you. Leave it to a shitskin to shun technological progress!
> 
> *Revisiting that golden age in the African desert does little to advance the case of Afrocentric Egyptologists, who argue that all ancient Egyptians, from King Tut to Cleopatra, were black Africans.*
> 
> *Even famed Harvard Egyptologist George Reisner—whose discoveries between 1916 and 1919 offered the first archaeological evidence of Nubian kings who ruled over Egypt—besmirched his own findings by insisting that black Africans could not possibly have constructed the monuments he was excavating. He believed that Nubia’s leaders, including Piye, were light-skinned Egypto-Libyans who ruled over the primitive Africans. That their moment of greatness was so fleeting, he suggested, must be a consequence of the same leaders intermarrying with the “negroid elements.”*
> 
> That's from National Geographic. I guess you need to do more than look at the pretty pictures to understand what they're saying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit white boys are pussies. I agree.  They need guns or they would be extinct by now since they cant hold their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, I've fought Whites, and Blacks, and Whites hit much harder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never been hit by a white guy so that could be true. However, every single one of them I hit dropped like a bad habit. All of them talked a big game but only blushed pink and a pallid white when it came down to actually fighting.
Click to expand...


Silly negro.  Violence is for africans.


----------



## Asclepias

Cossack1483 said:


> The future of civilization relies on racial self segregation.


If whites self segregate they will die out.  Other races dont have that problem.


----------



## Asclepias

Cossack1483 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily because they are pussies and not man enough to fight with their fists.  Any weakling can shoot someone. It takes a man to win a fist fight.
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily because they have enough brains, unlike you. Leave it to a shitskin to shun technological progress!
> 
> *Revisiting that golden age in the African desert does little to advance the case of Afrocentric Egyptologists, who argue that all ancient Egyptians, from King Tut to Cleopatra, were black Africans.*
> 
> *Even famed Harvard Egyptologist George Reisner—whose discoveries between 1916 and 1919 offered the first archaeological evidence of Nubian kings who ruled over Egypt—besmirched his own findings by insisting that black Africans could not possibly have constructed the monuments he was excavating. He believed that Nubia’s leaders, including Piye, were light-skinned Egypto-Libyans who ruled over the primitive Africans. That their moment of greatness was so fleeting, he suggested, must be a consequence of the same leaders intermarrying with the “negroid elements.”*
> 
> That's from National Geographic. I guess you need to do more than look at the pretty pictures to understand what they're saying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit white boys are pussies. I agree.  They need guns or they would be extinct by now since they cant hold their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, I've fought Whites, and Blacks, and Whites hit much harder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never been hit by a white guy so that could be true. However, every single one of them I hit dropped like a bad habit. All of them talked a big game but only blushed pink and a pallid white when it came down to actually fighting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silly negro.  Violence is for africans.
Click to expand...

Silly caucasoid. Your history books say otherwise.


----------



## Conservative65

Faun said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the negroes are working on their fists, whites have progressed to guns and beyond.
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily because they are pussies and not man enough to fight with their fists.  Any weakling can shoot someone. It takes a man to win a fist fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Primarily because they have enough brains, unlike you. Leave it to a shitskin to shun technological progress!
> 
> *Revisiting that golden age in the African desert does little to advance the case of Afrocentric Egyptologists, who argue that all ancient Egyptians, from King Tut to Cleopatra, were black Africans.*
> 
> *Even famed Harvard Egyptologist George Reisner—whose discoveries between 1916 and 1919 offered the first archaeological evidence of Nubian kings who ruled over Egypt—besmirched his own findings by insisting that black Africans could not possibly have constructed the monuments he was excavating. He believed that Nubia’s leaders, including Piye, were light-skinned Egypto-Libyans who ruled over the primitive Africans. That their moment of greatness was so fleeting, he suggested, must be a consequence of the same leaders intermarrying with the “negroid elements.”*
> 
> That's from National Geographic. I guess you need to do more than look at the pretty pictures to understand what they're saying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit white boys are pussies. I agree.  They need guns or they would be extinct by now since they cant hold their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a white piece of trash picks a black BOY, she's not one of us anymore.  Look at Obama's mother as a prime example.    You can have the trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "White trash," according to another brain-dead racist rightie...
Click to expand...


No, according to choices she made.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily because they have enough brains, unlike you. Leave it to a shitskin to shun technological progress!
> 
> *Revisiting that golden age in the African desert does little to advance the case of Afrocentric Egyptologists, who argue that all ancient Egyptians, from King Tut to Cleopatra, were black Africans.*
> 
> *Even famed Harvard Egyptologist George Reisner—whose discoveries between 1916 and 1919 offered the first archaeological evidence of Nubian kings who ruled over Egypt—besmirched his own findings by insisting that black Africans could not possibly have constructed the monuments he was excavating. He believed that Nubia’s leaders, including Piye, were light-skinned Egypto-Libyans who ruled over the primitive Africans. That their moment of greatness was so fleeting, he suggested, must be a consequence of the same leaders intermarrying with the “negroid elements.”*
> 
> That's from National Geographic. I guess you need to do more than look at the pretty pictures to understand what they're saying!
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit white boys are pussies. I agree.  They need guns or they would be extinct by now since they cant hold their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, I've fought Whites, and Blacks, and Whites hit much harder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never been hit by a white guy so that could be true. However, every single one of them I hit dropped like a bad habit. All of them talked a big game but only blushed pink and a pallid white when it came down to actually fighting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silly negro.  Violence is for africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silly caucasoid. Your history books say otherwise.
Click to expand...


Your kind are so used to being violent you don't consider it that any more.


----------



## Conservative65

Faun said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily because they are pussies and not man enough to fight with their fists.  Any weakling can shoot someone. It takes a man to win a fist fight.
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily because they have enough brains, unlike you. Leave it to a shitskin to shun technological progress!
> 
> *Revisiting that golden age in the African desert does little to advance the case of Afrocentric Egyptologists, who argue that all ancient Egyptians, from King Tut to Cleopatra, were black Africans.*
> 
> *Even famed Harvard Egyptologist George Reisner—whose discoveries between 1916 and 1919 offered the first archaeological evidence of Nubian kings who ruled over Egypt—besmirched his own findings by insisting that black Africans could not possibly have constructed the monuments he was excavating. He believed that Nubia’s leaders, including Piye, were light-skinned Egypto-Libyans who ruled over the primitive Africans. That their moment of greatness was so fleeting, he suggested, must be a consequence of the same leaders intermarrying with the “negroid elements.”*
> 
> That's from National Geographic. I guess you need to do more than look at the pretty pictures to understand what they're saying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit white boys are pussies. I agree.  They need guns or they would be extinct by now since they cant hold their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a white piece of trash picks a black BOY, she's not one of us anymore.  Look at Obama's mother as a prime example.    You can have the trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Us"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By "us" he means...
Click to expand...


You're guessing, AGAIN.


----------



## ChrisL

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need a weapon. Put me up against bgrouse any day of the week and you will see him lose much worse than Connor Mcgregor.
> 
> 
> 
> While the negroes are working on their fists, whites have progressed to guns and beyond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Primarily because they are pussies and not man enough to fight with their fists.  Any weakling can shoot someone. It takes a man to win a fist fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Primarily because they have enough brains, unlike you. Leave it to a shitskin to shun technological progress!
> 
> *Revisiting that golden age in the African desert does little to advance the case of Afrocentric Egyptologists, who argue that all ancient Egyptians, from King Tut to Cleopatra, were black Africans.*
> 
> *Even famed Harvard Egyptologist George Reisner—whose discoveries between 1916 and 1919 offered the first archaeological evidence of Nubian kings who ruled over Egypt—besmirched his own findings by insisting that black Africans could not possibly have constructed the monuments he was excavating. He believed that Nubia’s leaders, including Piye, were light-skinned Egypto-Libyans who ruled over the primitive Africans. That their moment of greatness was so fleeting, he suggested, must be a consequence of the same leaders intermarrying with the “negroid elements.”*
> 
> That's from National Geographic. I guess you need to do more than look at the pretty pictures to understand what they're saying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit white boys are pussies. I agree.  They need guns or they would be extinct by now since they cant hold their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a white piece of trash picks a black BOY, she's not one of us anymore.  Look at Obama's mother as a prime example.    You can have the trash.
Click to expand...


Women don't "belong to you" anyways.  You nor your opinions have any relevance in someone else's life choices.


----------



## Conservative65

ChrisL said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the negroes are working on their fists, whites have progressed to guns and beyond.
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily because they are pussies and not man enough to fight with their fists.  Any weakling can shoot someone. It takes a man to win a fist fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Primarily because they have enough brains, unlike you. Leave it to a shitskin to shun technological progress!
> 
> *Revisiting that golden age in the African desert does little to advance the case of Afrocentric Egyptologists, who argue that all ancient Egyptians, from King Tut to Cleopatra, were black Africans.*
> 
> *Even famed Harvard Egyptologist George Reisner—whose discoveries between 1916 and 1919 offered the first archaeological evidence of Nubian kings who ruled over Egypt—besmirched his own findings by insisting that black Africans could not possibly have constructed the monuments he was excavating. He believed that Nubia’s leaders, including Piye, were light-skinned Egypto-Libyans who ruled over the primitive Africans. That their moment of greatness was so fleeting, he suggested, must be a consequence of the same leaders intermarrying with the “negroid elements.”*
> 
> That's from National Geographic. I guess you need to do more than look at the pretty pictures to understand what they're saying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit white boys are pussies. I agree.  They need guns or they would be extinct by now since they cant hold their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a white piece of trash picks a black BOY, she's not one of us anymore.  Look at Obama's mother as a prime example.    You can have the trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women don't "belong to you" anyways.  You nor your opinions have any relevance in someone else's life choices.
Click to expand...


Never said she did.  I also never said it wasn't her choice and she couldn't make it.  I stated my opinion on what I think if she does.


----------



## ChrisL

Conservative65 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily because they are pussies and not man enough to fight with their fists.  Any weakling can shoot someone. It takes a man to win a fist fight.
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily because they have enough brains, unlike you. Leave it to a shitskin to shun technological progress!
> 
> *Revisiting that golden age in the African desert does little to advance the case of Afrocentric Egyptologists, who argue that all ancient Egyptians, from King Tut to Cleopatra, were black Africans.*
> 
> *Even famed Harvard Egyptologist George Reisner—whose discoveries between 1916 and 1919 offered the first archaeological evidence of Nubian kings who ruled over Egypt—besmirched his own findings by insisting that black Africans could not possibly have constructed the monuments he was excavating. He believed that Nubia’s leaders, including Piye, were light-skinned Egypto-Libyans who ruled over the primitive Africans. That their moment of greatness was so fleeting, he suggested, must be a consequence of the same leaders intermarrying with the “negroid elements.”*
> 
> That's from National Geographic. I guess you need to do more than look at the pretty pictures to understand what they're saying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit white boys are pussies. I agree.  They need guns or they would be extinct by now since they cant hold their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a white piece of trash picks a black BOY, she's not one of us anymore.  Look at Obama's mother as a prime example.    You can have the trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women don't "belong to you" anyways.  You nor your opinions have any relevance in someone else's life choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said she did.  I also never said it wasn't her choice and she couldn't make it.  I stated my opinion on what I think if she does.
Click to expand...


"She's not one of us anymore."  What on earth is that supposed to mean?  What does it matter to you who some other person (white or whatever) decides to have a relationship with?


----------



## PixieStix

I was channel surfing yesterday and found a show called little people. One of the things I noticed is that they little couple not only chose one another mainly because they are little, but they adopted little children. Is there something wrong with them? Are they hateful against regular sized people, or are they gravitating to what they are familiar with and who they are?


----------



## Windparadox

PixieStix said:


> I was channel surfing yesterday and found a show called little people. One of the things I noticed is that they little couple not only chose one another mainly because they are little, but they adopted little children. Is there something wrong with them? Are they hateful against regular sized people, or are they gravitating to what they are familiar with and who they are?


`
People gravitate to the familiar.


----------



## Unkotare

Cossack1483 said:


> The future of civilization relies on racial self segregation.


----------



## Conservative65

ChrisL said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily because they have enough brains, unlike you. Leave it to a shitskin to shun technological progress!
> 
> *Revisiting that golden age in the African desert does little to advance the case of Afrocentric Egyptologists, who argue that all ancient Egyptians, from King Tut to Cleopatra, were black Africans.*
> 
> *Even famed Harvard Egyptologist George Reisner—whose discoveries between 1916 and 1919 offered the first archaeological evidence of Nubian kings who ruled over Egypt—besmirched his own findings by insisting that black Africans could not possibly have constructed the monuments he was excavating. He believed that Nubia’s leaders, including Piye, were light-skinned Egypto-Libyans who ruled over the primitive Africans. That their moment of greatness was so fleeting, he suggested, must be a consequence of the same leaders intermarrying with the “negroid elements.”*
> 
> That's from National Geographic. I guess you need to do more than look at the pretty pictures to understand what they're saying!
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit white boys are pussies. I agree.  They need guns or they would be extinct by now since they cant hold their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a white piece of trash picks a black BOY, she's not one of us anymore.  Look at Obama's mother as a prime example.    You can have the trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women don't "belong to you" anyways.  You nor your opinions have any relevance in someone else's life choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said she did.  I also never said it wasn't her choice and she couldn't make it.  I stated my opinion on what I think if she does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "She's not one of us anymore."  What on earth is that supposed to mean?  What does it matter to you who some other person (white or whatever) decides to have a relationship with?
Click to expand...


Where have I said it matters and that she can't pick whomever she wants?


----------



## ChrisL

Conservative65 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit white boys are pussies. I agree.  They need guns or they would be extinct by now since they cant hold their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a white piece of trash picks a black BOY, she's not one of us anymore.  Look at Obama's mother as a prime example.    You can have the trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women don't "belong to you" anyways.  You nor your opinions have any relevance in someone else's life choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said she did.  I also never said it wasn't her choice and she couldn't make it.  I stated my opinion on what I think if she does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "She's not one of us anymore."  What on earth is that supposed to mean?  What does it matter to you who some other person (white or whatever) decides to have a relationship with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have I said it matters and that she can't pick whomever she wants?
Click to expand...


I want to know what you meant by your comment "she's not one of us anymore"?  What does that mean?  She is not one of who anymore?  It almost sounds like you think because you are white that you own white women or something.


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Yes, well while it's true that most Whites have not invented, most who have invented were White.
> 
> That's important.


That's not true either.

And you know it.

True most important inventions of the past few hundred years were made by white people. But that's only because they have been on top during that time. If it was because white people are born with more brains, then white people would have been on top all throughout history – not just a fifth of it

For example white people would be nowhere without four Chinese inventions:

Gunpowder
The compass
Paper
The printing press.
Their rise to world power was built on these.

And here's the real hypocrisy of the white inventor argument

1) When white people do something good like an invention ?

*History does not matter. And you don't look see if other races (Especially black people) have done the same thing*

2) White white people do something bad like Slavery ?

*History does matter. And you look to see if others (Especially black people) have done the same thing* ("African sold slaves" "Arab sold slaves" etc)

You want to take pride in the good things from whites past (inventions made, battles won, rights fought for) but then act as if the bad things have nothing to do with whites (slavery, genocide and rights not fought for)

But you can't have it both ways.

If the great inventions are proof of the intelligence of whites, then slavery and genocide are proof of the great evil of whites.

You can't claim one without the other.

Or if slavery and genocide came about through the workings of human nature under a particular set of circumstances then the same goes for the inventions too.

Another thing - Can you please reveal to everyone in usmessageboard what you done for mankind ?

You SobieskiSavedEurope.....*YOU*

Have you invented a vaccine that saved lives ? Have you designed the plabe ? You're the one running round this forum bragging and boasting about how smart you are. Well you should have a list a mile long

But you see that's the thing isn't it SobieskiSavedEurope. ?
*
That people like you who rush to herald the superiority of their own group have themselves rarely accomplished anything. *

Rather, you seek to live off the achievements of others with whom they share nothing more than some distant national or ethnic lineage. I feel confident that you have never done anything in the fields of science and technology, such that you could point to your own life as evidence of white superiority

It's never the inventor who says their work is evidence of racial superiority; It's not the great sculptor who announces to the world that their art signifies the racial supremacy of the group to which they belong.

It's only life’s losers who seek out evidence of their own brilliance or potential in the works of others. Only those who secretly harbor suspicions of their own inferiority feel compelled, as a general rule, to insist upon how much better than you they are.

*Truly amazing talents never need to tell others how truly amazing they are. *

They just go out, do the work and demonstrate their excellence silently.  Those who publicly proclaim how great they are, on the other hand, are almost always trying to convince themselves. And given your persistence, you are finding the job harder than you imagined.


----------



## Taz

I appreciate that other races want to mate with white folks. And white folks should occasionally help mankind by breeding with the other races, just as the aliens who made us superior wanted us to.


----------



## Conservative65

ChrisL said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a white piece of trash picks a black BOY, she's not one of us anymore.  Look at Obama's mother as a prime example.    You can have the trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women don't "belong to you" anyways.  You nor your opinions have any relevance in someone else's life choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said she did.  I also never said it wasn't her choice and she couldn't make it.  I stated my opinion on what I think if she does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "She's not one of us anymore."  What on earth is that supposed to mean?  What does it matter to you who some other person (white or whatever) decides to have a relationship with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have I said it matters and that she can't pick whomever she wants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to know what you meant by your comment "she's not one of us anymore"?  What does that mean?  She is not one of who anymore?  It almost sounds like you think because you are white that you own white women or something.
Click to expand...


I've already said I don't own anyone.  That I support her being able to make whatever choice she  is proof of that.  No one is saying she can't make a choice in that matter.  

Figure it out.


----------



## Faun

Conservative65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily because they are pussies and not man enough to fight with their fists.  Any weakling can shoot someone. It takes a man to win a fist fight.
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily because they have enough brains, unlike you. Leave it to a shitskin to shun technological progress!
> 
> *Revisiting that golden age in the African desert does little to advance the case of Afrocentric Egyptologists, who argue that all ancient Egyptians, from King Tut to Cleopatra, were black Africans.*
> 
> *Even famed Harvard Egyptologist George Reisner—whose discoveries between 1916 and 1919 offered the first archaeological evidence of Nubian kings who ruled over Egypt—besmirched his own findings by insisting that black Africans could not possibly have constructed the monuments he was excavating. He believed that Nubia’s leaders, including Piye, were light-skinned Egypto-Libyans who ruled over the primitive Africans. That their moment of greatness was so fleeting, he suggested, must be a consequence of the same leaders intermarrying with the “negroid elements.”*
> 
> That's from National Geographic. I guess you need to do more than look at the pretty pictures to understand what they're saying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit white boys are pussies. I agree.  They need guns or they would be extinct by now since they cant hold their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a white piece of trash picks a black BOY, she's not one of us anymore.  Look at Obama's mother as a prime example.    You can have the trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "White trash," according to another brain-dead racist rightie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, according to choices she made.
Click to expand...

Says you, a brain-dead racist conservative.


----------



## Faun

Conservative65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily because they have enough brains, unlike you. Leave it to a shitskin to shun technological progress!
> 
> *Revisiting that golden age in the African desert does little to advance the case of Afrocentric Egyptologists, who argue that all ancient Egyptians, from King Tut to Cleopatra, were black Africans.*
> 
> *Even famed Harvard Egyptologist George Reisner—whose discoveries between 1916 and 1919 offered the first archaeological evidence of Nubian kings who ruled over Egypt—besmirched his own findings by insisting that black Africans could not possibly have constructed the monuments he was excavating. He believed that Nubia’s leaders, including Piye, were light-skinned Egypto-Libyans who ruled over the primitive Africans. That their moment of greatness was so fleeting, he suggested, must be a consequence of the same leaders intermarrying with the “negroid elements.”*
> 
> That's from National Geographic. I guess you need to do more than look at the pretty pictures to understand what they're saying!
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit white boys are pussies. I agree.  They need guns or they would be extinct by now since they cant hold their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a white piece of trash picks a black BOY, she's not one of us anymore.  Look at Obama's mother as a prime example.    You can have the trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Us"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By "us" he means...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're guessing, AGAIN.
Click to expand...

Nope. He's a self-described rightie.


----------



## Conservative65

Faun said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily because they have enough brains, unlike you. Leave it to a shitskin to shun technological progress!
> 
> *Revisiting that golden age in the African desert does little to advance the case of Afrocentric Egyptologists, who argue that all ancient Egyptians, from King Tut to Cleopatra, were black Africans.*
> 
> *Even famed Harvard Egyptologist George Reisner—whose discoveries between 1916 and 1919 offered the first archaeological evidence of Nubian kings who ruled over Egypt—besmirched his own findings by insisting that black Africans could not possibly have constructed the monuments he was excavating. He believed that Nubia’s leaders, including Piye, were light-skinned Egypto-Libyans who ruled over the primitive Africans. That their moment of greatness was so fleeting, he suggested, must be a consequence of the same leaders intermarrying with the “negroid elements.”*
> 
> That's from National Geographic. I guess you need to do more than look at the pretty pictures to understand what they're saying!
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit white boys are pussies. I agree.  They need guns or they would be extinct by now since they cant hold their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a white piece of trash picks a black BOY, she's not one of us anymore.  Look at Obama's mother as a prime example.    You can have the trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "White trash," according to another brain-dead racist rightie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, according to choices she made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says you, a brain-dead racist conservative.
Click to expand...


You have your opinion and I have mine.


----------



## Faun

Conservative65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit white boys are pussies. I agree.  They need guns or they would be extinct by now since they cant hold their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a white piece of trash picks a black BOY, she's not one of us anymore.  Look at Obama's mother as a prime example.    You can have the trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "White trash," according to another brain-dead racist rightie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, according to choices she made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says you, a brain-dead racist conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have your opinion and I have mine.
Click to expand...

At least you admit you were mistaken when you said  "she's not one of 'us'" since you don't speak for 'us.'


----------



## Conservative65

Faun said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a white piece of trash picks a black BOY, she's not one of us anymore.  Look at Obama's mother as a prime example.    You can have the trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "White trash," according to another brain-dead racist rightie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, according to choices she made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says you, a brain-dead racist conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have your opinion and I have mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you admit you were mistaken when you said  "she's not one of 'us'" since you don't speak for 'us.'
Click to expand...


If you support things like that,  you're not one of us, white trash.  Since you aren't, seems I do speak for us.


----------



## Faun

Conservative65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "White trash," according to another brain-dead racist rightie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, according to choices she made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says you, a brain-dead racist conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have your opinion and I have mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you admit you were mistaken when you said  "she's not one of 'us'" since you don't speak for 'us.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you support things like that,  you're not one of us, white trash.  Since you aren't, seems I do speak for us.
Click to expand...

Wow, it took you only one post to return to speaking for 'us' after admitting you speak for no one but yourself.


----------



## Conservative65

Faun said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, according to choices she made.
> 
> 
> 
> Says you, a brain-dead racist conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have your opinion and I have mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you admit you were mistaken when you said  "she's not one of 'us'" since you don't speak for 'us.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you support things like that,  you're not one of us, white trash.  Since you aren't, seems I do speak for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, it took you only one post to return to speaking for 'us' after admitting you speak for no one but yourself.
Click to expand...


You still haven't realized that being a NL keeps you from being one of us.  You're one of them, BOY.


----------



## Faun

Conservative65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says you, a brain-dead racist conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have your opinion and I have mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you admit you were mistaken when you said  "she's not one of 'us'" since you don't speak for 'us.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you support things like that,  you're not one of us, white trash.  Since you aren't, seems I do speak for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, it took you only one post to return to speaking for 'us' after admitting you speak for no one but yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still haven't realized that being a NL keeps you from being one of us.  You're one of them, BOY.
Click to expand...

I'm proud not to be one of you...


----------



## Conservative65

Faun said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have your opinion and I have mine.
> 
> 
> 
> At least you admit you were mistaken when you said  "she's not one of 'us'" since you don't speak for 'us.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you support things like that,  you're not one of us, white trash.  Since you aren't, seems I do speak for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, it took you only one post to return to speaking for 'us' after admitting you speak for no one but yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still haven't realized that being a NL keeps you from being one of us.  You're one of them, BOY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm proud not to be one of you...
Click to expand...


You assume you have a choice.


----------



## Unkotare

Conservative65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "White trash," according to another brain-dead racist rightie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, according to choices she made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says you, a brain-dead racist conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have your opinion and I have mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you admit you were mistaken when you said  "she's not one of 'us'" since you don't speak for 'us.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you support things like that,  you're not one of us, white trash.  Since you aren't, seems I do speak for us.
Click to expand...





Wait, who is "us" again?


----------



## Faun

Conservative65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least you admit you were mistaken when you said  "she's not one of 'us'" since you don't speak for 'us.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you support things like that,  you're not one of us, white trash.  Since you aren't, seems I do speak for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, it took you only one post to return to speaking for 'us' after admitting you speak for no one but yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still haven't realized that being a NL keeps you from being one of us.  You're one of them, BOY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm proud not to be one of you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You assume you have a choice.
Click to expand...

Life is full of choices. I choose not to be an ignorant racist. And again, proud of it.


----------



## Conservative65

Unkotare said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, according to choices she made.
> 
> 
> 
> Says you, a brain-dead racist conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have your opinion and I have mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you admit you were mistaken when you said  "she's not one of 'us'" since you don't speak for 'us.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you support things like that,  you're not one of us, white trash.  Since you aren't, seems I do speak for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, who is "us" again?
Click to expand...


Not you.  You seem to be one of them.


----------



## Unkotare

Conservative65 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says you, a brain-dead racist conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have your opinion and I have mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you admit you were mistaken when you said  "she's not one of 'us'" since you don't speak for 'us.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you support things like that,  you're not one of us, white trash.  Since you aren't, seems I do speak for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, who is "us" again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not you.  You seem to be one of them.
Click to expand...





Who's "them"?


----------



## Conservative65

Faun said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you support things like that,  you're not one of us, white trash.  Since you aren't, seems I do speak for us.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, it took you only one post to return to speaking for 'us' after admitting you speak for no one but yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still haven't realized that being a NL keeps you from being one of us.  You're one of them, BOY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm proud not to be one of you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You assume you have a choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Life is full of choices. I choose not to be an ignorant racist. And again, proud of it.
Click to expand...


Sure it is.  This case is one where you don't have a choice.  You choose to be a NL and seem proud of it.


----------



## Conservative65

Unkotare said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have your opinion and I have mine.
> 
> 
> 
> At least you admit you were mistaken when you said  "she's not one of 'us'" since you don't speak for 'us.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you support things like that,  you're not one of us, white trash.  Since you aren't, seems I do speak for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, who is "us" again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not you.  You seem to be one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's "them"?
Click to expand...


Do you know what you get when a white woman picks a black?  A future single mother.


----------



## Faun

Conservative65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, it took you only one post to return to speaking for 'us' after admitting you speak for no one but yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still haven't realized that being a NL keeps you from being one of us.  You're one of them, BOY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm proud not to be one of you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You assume you have a choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Life is full of choices. I choose not to be an ignorant racist. And again, proud of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is.  This case is one where you don't have a choice.  You choose to be a NL and seem proud of it.
Click to expand...

Proud to not be like you...


----------



## Unkotare

Conservative65 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least you admit you were mistaken when you said  "she's not one of 'us'" since you don't speak for 'us.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you support things like that,  you're not one of us, white trash.  Since you aren't, seems I do speak for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, who is "us" again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not you.  You seem to be one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's "them"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know what you get when a white woman picks a black?  ....
Click to expand...



Who? What white woman? What black man?


----------



## Conservative65

Unkotare said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you support things like that,  you're not one of us, white trash.  Since you aren't, seems I do speak for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, who is "us" again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not you.  You seem to be one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's "them"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know what you get when a white woman picks a black?  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who? What white woman? What black man?
Click to expand...

Read the OP.  It's 3 years but asked about interracial relationships.  I specifically mentioned white trash females that pick blacks.  

Any of them.


----------



## Faun

Conservative65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm proud not to be one of you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You assume you have a choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Life is full of choices. I choose not to be an ignorant racist. And again, proud of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is.  This case is one where you don't have a choice.  You choose to be a NL and seem proud of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proud to not be like you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one wants to see your brother/uncle or nephew/cousin.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Again you prove to be too stupid to think for yourself; squawking back like a parrot told what to say.


----------



## impuretrash

Faun said:


> Proud to not be like you...




Why can't you haters ever post a dignified and classy example of whiteness and instead cherry pick the ugliest people? Sweet Russian pagan Masha is better than a million of the likes of you:


----------



## Conservative65

Faun said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You assume you have a choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Life is full of choices. I choose not to be an ignorant racist. And again, proud of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is.  This case is one where you don't have a choice.  You choose to be a NL and seem proud of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proud to not be like you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one wants to see your brother/uncle or nephew/cousin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Again you prove to be too stupid to think for yourself; squawking back like a parrot told what to say.
Click to expand...


Not my fault what you claimed was me was really yours.


----------



## Unkotare

Conservative65 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, who is "us" again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not you.  You seem to be one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's "them"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know what you get when a white woman picks a black?  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who? What white woman? What black man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the OP.  It's 3 years but asked about interracial relationships.  I specifically mentioned white trash females that pick blacks.
> 
> Any of them.
Click to expand...







Who's determining "trash" status, and who is being "picked"?


----------



## Conservative65

Unkotare said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not you.  You seem to be one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's "them"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know what you get when a white woman picks a black?  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who? What white woman? What black man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the OP.  It's 3 years but asked about interracial relationships.  I specifically mentioned white trash females that pick blacks.
> 
> Any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's determining "trash" status, and who is being "picked"?
Click to expand...


The white woman making the choice is indicating she chose to be trash.  Just like Obama's mother.


----------



## impuretrash

Faun said:


> Again you prove to be too stupid to think for yourself; squawking back like a parrot told what to say.



приветствуй мать россии!

Стяги грозные вздымая,
Возродим былую Русь!
Сохраним заветы Прави –
Пред Богами я клянусь!


----------



## Faun

Conservative65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Life is full of choices. I choose not to be an ignorant racist. And again, proud of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is.  This case is one where you don't have a choice.  You choose to be a NL and seem proud of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proud to not be like you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one wants to see your brother/uncle or nephew/cousin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Again you prove to be too stupid to think for yourself; squawking back like a parrot told what to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not my fault what you claimed was me was really yours.
Click to expand...

LOL

They're right wingers ... like you.

And like the brain-dead racist conservative you are, you prove again you can't think for yourself. Your, _I know you are but what am I,_ retorts reveal you have the intellect of a 4 year old.


----------



## Unkotare

Conservative65 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's "them"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what you get when a white woman picks a black?  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who? What white woman? What black man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the OP.  It's 3 years but asked about interracial relationships.  I specifically mentioned white trash females that pick blacks.
> 
> Any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's determining "trash" status, and who is being "picked"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The white woman making the choice is indicating she chose to be trash.  ...
Click to expand...




What choice?


----------



## Conservative65

Faun said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is.  This case is one where you don't have a choice.  You choose to be a NL and seem proud of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Proud to not be like you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one wants to see your brother/uncle or nephew/cousin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Again you prove to be too stupid to think for yourself; squawking back like a parrot told what to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not my fault what you claimed was me was really yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> They're right wingers ... like you.
> 
> And like the brain-dead racist conservative you are, you prove again you can't think for yourself. Your, _I know you are but what am I,_ retorts reveal you have the intellect of a 4 year old.
Click to expand...


They are?     

Your posting of things like that claiming something as fact that is mere opinion proves you have the intellect of a n*gger.    How's that average 85 IQ working out for you, boy?


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let these assholes kill each other.
> 
> It's too bad they can't both lose, but we can sell them weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need a weapon. Put me up against bgrouse any day of the week and you will see him lose much worse than Connor Mcgregor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While the negroes are working on their fists, whites have progressed to guns and beyond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Primarily because they are pussies and not man enough to fight with their fists.  Any weakling can shoot someone. It takes a man to win a fist fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Primarily because they have enough brains, unlike you. Leave it to a shitskin to shun technological progress!
> 
> *Revisiting that golden age in the African desert does little to advance the case of Afrocentric Egyptologists, who argue that all ancient Egyptians, from King Tut to Cleopatra, were black Africans.*
> 
> *Even famed Harvard Egyptologist George Reisner—whose discoveries between 1916 and 1919 offered the first archaeological evidence of Nubian kings who ruled over Egypt—besmirched his own findings by insisting that black Africans could not possibly have constructed the monuments he was excavating. He believed that Nubia’s leaders, including Piye, were light-skinned Egypto-Libyans who ruled over the primitive Africans. That their moment of greatness was so fleeting, he suggested, must be a consequence of the same leaders intermarrying with the “negroid elements.”*
> 
> That's from National Geographic. I guess you need to do more than look at the pretty pictures to understand what they're saying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit white boys are pussies. I agree.  They need guns or they would be extinct by now since they cant hold their own.
Click to expand...

Whites use their brains to better their society through technological advancement, while the negro chimps are stuck chucking shit and using a donated white technology here and there. If it makes your knuckle-dragging, inferior negro brain feel better, please go right ahead and assume I wrote something I didn't write about whites being pussies for using their brains. Those so-called "pussies" are still the richest, most powerful, smartest men around and they get to have whatever women they want, which happen to almost always be white. That's because power doesn't come from a fist and beauty doesn't come from fat asses and shit-colored skin. If it did, gorillas would rule the earth.

I also noticed you said nothing of my argument, which soundly defeated your "black alphabet" nonsense. No surprise there! I never expected a dumbass like you to argue coherently. Keep your legends about the mythical smart negro race to the negrohood, as it only impresses the porch monkeys there.


----------



## Conservative65

Unkotare said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what you get when a white woman picks a black?  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who? What white woman? What black man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the OP.  It's 3 years but asked about interracial relationships.  I specifically mentioned white trash females that pick blacks.
> 
> Any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's determining "trash" status, and who is being "picked"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The white woman making the choice is indicating she chose to be trash.  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What choice?
Click to expand...


I've already explained it more than once.  If you can't keep up, move on, NL.


----------



## Unkotare

Conservative65 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who? What white woman? What black man?
> 
> 
> 
> Read the OP.  It's 3 years but asked about interracial relationships.  I specifically mentioned white trash females that pick blacks.
> 
> Any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's determining "trash" status, and who is being "picked"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The white woman making the choice is indicating she chose to be trash.  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What choice?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've already explained it more than once.  If you can't keep up, move on, NL.
Click to expand...






What is "nl"?


----------



## Conservative65

Unkotare said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the OP.  It's 3 years but asked about interracial relationships.  I specifically mentioned white trash females that pick blacks.
> 
> Any of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's determining "trash" status, and who is being "picked"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The white woman making the choice is indicating she chose to be trash.  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What choice?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've already explained it more than once.  If you can't keep up, move on, NL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Figure it out.  You assholes think you're smarter than everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is "nl"?
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

Conservative65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proud to not be like you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants to see your brother/uncle or nephew/cousin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Again you prove to be too stupid to think for yourself; squawking back like a parrot told what to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not my fault what you claimed was me was really yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> They're right wingers ... like you.
> 
> And like the brain-dead racist conservative you are, you prove again you can't think for yourself. Your, _I know you are but what am I,_ retorts reveal you have the intellect of a 4 year old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are?
> 
> Your posting of things like that claiming something as fact that is mere opinion proves you have the intellect of a n*gger.    How's that average 85 IQ working out for you, boy?
Click to expand...

LOL

It's fun watching how your defective brain works.


----------



## Faun

Unkotare said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the OP.  It's 3 years but asked about interracial relationships.  I specifically mentioned white trash females that pick blacks.
> 
> Any of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's determining "trash" status, and who is being "picked"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The white woman making the choice is indicating she chose to be trash.  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What choice?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've already explained it more than once.  If you can't keep up, move on, NL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is "nl"?
Click to expand...

He's too embarrassed to say. He's not a man who stands up for his convictions. I.e., he's not a man.


----------



## Unkotare

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need a weapon. Put me up against bgrouse any day of the week and you will see him lose much worse than Connor Mcgregor.
> 
> 
> 
> While the negroes are working on their fists, whites have progressed to guns and beyond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Primarily because they are pussies and not man enough to fight with their fists.  Any weakling can shoot someone. It takes a man to win a fist fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Primarily because they have enough brains, unlike you. Leave it to a shitskin to shun technological progress!
> 
> *Revisiting that golden age in the African desert does little to advance the case of Afrocentric Egyptologists, who argue that all ancient Egyptians, from King Tut to Cleopatra, were black Africans.*
> 
> *Even famed Harvard Egyptologist George Reisner—whose discoveries between 1916 and 1919 offered the first archaeological evidence of Nubian kings who ruled over Egypt—besmirched his own findings by insisting that black Africans could not possibly have constructed the monuments he was excavating. He believed that Nubia’s leaders, including Piye, were light-skinned Egypto-Libyans who ruled over the primitive Africans. That their moment of greatness was so fleeting, he suggested, must be a consequence of the same leaders intermarrying with the “negroid elements.”*
> 
> That's from National Geographic. I guess you need to do more than look at the pretty pictures to understand what they're saying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit white boys are pussies. I agree.  They need guns or they would be extinct by now since they cant hold their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites use their brains to better their society through technological advancement, while the negro chimps are stuck chucking shit and using a donated white technology here and there. If it makes your knuckle-dragging, inferior negro brain feel better, please go right ahead and assume I wrote something I didn't write about whites being pussies for using their brains. Those so-called "pussies" are still the richest, most powerful, smartest men around and they get to have whatever women they want, which happen to almost always be white. That's because power doesn't come from a fist and beauty doesn't come from fat asses and shit-colored skin. If it did, gorillas would rule the earth.
> 
> I also noticed you said nothing of my argument, which soundly defeated your "black alphabet" nonsense. No surprise there! I never expected a dumbass like you to argue coherently. Keep your legends about the mythical smart negro race to the negrohood, as it only impresses the porch monkeys there.
Click to expand...






98lbs weakling ^^^


----------



## Conservative65

Faun said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's determining "trash" status, and who is being "picked"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white woman making the choice is indicating she chose to be trash.  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What choice?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've already explained it more than once.  If you can't keep up, move on, NL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is "nl"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's too embarrassed to say. He's not a man who stands up for his convictions. I.e., he's not a man.
Click to expand...


No, the USMB filter it too embarrassed to allow it to be said.    

You should be embarrassed to be one.


----------



## Unkotare

Conservative65 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's determining "trash" status, and who is being "picked"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white woman making the choice is indicating she chose to be trash.  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What choice?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've already explained it more than once.  If you can't keep up, move on, NL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Figure it out.  You assholes think you're smarter than everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is "nl"?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





Who is "you assholes"?


----------



## Conservative65

Unkotare said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white woman making the choice is indicating she chose to be trash.  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What choice?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've already explained it more than once.  If you can't keep up, move on, NL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Figure it out.  You assholes think you're smarter than everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is "nl"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is "you assholes"?
Click to expand...


Anyone that can't figure out what NL means.


----------



## Unkotare

Conservative65 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What choice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already explained it more than once.  If you can't keep up, move on, NL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Figure it out.  You assholes think you're smarter than everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is "nl"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is "you assholes"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone that can't figure out what NL means.
Click to expand...





That would seem to include you.


----------



## Faun

Conservative65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white woman making the choice is indicating she chose to be trash.  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What choice?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've already explained it more than once.  If you can't keep up, move on, NL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is "nl"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's too embarrassed to say. He's not a man who stands up for his convictions. I.e., he's not a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the USMB filter it too embarrassed to allow it to be said.
> 
> You should be embarrassed to be one.
Click to expand...

Pussy. Any words can be posted here, if you're smart enough, that is. Apparently, that rules a cunt like you out.


----------



## Conservative65

Unkotare said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've already explained it more than once.  If you can't keep up, move on, NL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figure it out.  You assholes think you're smarter than everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is "nl"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is "you assholes"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone that can't figure out what NL means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would seem to include you.
Click to expand...


I know what it means.


----------



## Faun

Conservative65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've already explained it more than once.  If you can't keep up, move on, NL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is "nl"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's too embarrassed to say. He's not a man who stands up for his convictions. I.e., he's not a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the USMB filter it too embarrassed to allow it to be said.
> 
> You should be embarrassed to be one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy. Any words can be posted here, if you're smart enough, that is. Apparently, that rules a **** like you out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> N*gger.
Click to expand...

LOL

Looks like you're not smart enough to spell it out.


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need a weapon. Put me up against bgrouse any day of the week and you will see him lose much worse than Connor Mcgregor.
> 
> 
> 
> While the negroes are working on their fists, whites have progressed to guns and beyond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Primarily because they are pussies and not man enough to fight with their fists.  Any weakling can shoot someone. It takes a man to win a fist fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Primarily because they have enough brains, unlike you. Leave it to a shitskin to shun technological progress!
> 
> *Revisiting that golden age in the African desert does little to advance the case of Afrocentric Egyptologists, who argue that all ancient Egyptians, from King Tut to Cleopatra, were black Africans.*
> 
> *Even famed Harvard Egyptologist George Reisner—whose discoveries between 1916 and 1919 offered the first archaeological evidence of Nubian kings who ruled over Egypt—besmirched his own findings by insisting that black Africans could not possibly have constructed the monuments he was excavating. He believed that Nubia’s leaders, including Piye, were light-skinned Egypto-Libyans who ruled over the primitive Africans. That their moment of greatness was so fleeting, he suggested, must be a consequence of the same leaders intermarrying with the “negroid elements.”*
> 
> That's from National Geographic. I guess you need to do more than look at the pretty pictures to understand what they're saying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit white boys are pussies. I agree.  They need guns or they would be extinct by now since they cant hold their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites use their brains to better their society through technological advancement, while the negro chimps are stuck chucking shit and using a donated white technology here and there. If it makes your knuckle-dragging, inferior negro brain feel better, please go right ahead and assume I wrote something I didn't write about whites being pussies for using their brains. Those so-called "pussies" are still the richest, most powerful, smartest men around and they get to have whatever women they want, which happen to almost always be white. That's because power doesn't come from a fist and beauty doesn't come from fat asses and shit-colored skin. If it did, gorillas would rule the earth.
> 
> I also noticed you said nothing of my argument, which soundly defeated your "black alphabet" nonsense. No surprise there! I never expected a dumbass like you to argue coherently. Keep your legends about the mythical smart negro race to the negrohood, as it only impresses the porch monkeys there.
Click to expand...

No matter how you slice it your type of white boys are pussies if you dont have a gun. You can write a dissertation and nothing will change about that.

You never had a argument regarding the alphabet. Its already known the Phoneticians are the ones that created the alphabet. Who were the Phoneticians?  That was the name the Greeks called the Canaanites. Who were the Canaanites?  Black people.


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the negroes are working on their fists, whites have progressed to guns and beyond.
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily because they are pussies and not man enough to fight with their fists.  Any weakling can shoot someone. It takes a man to win a fist fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Primarily because they have enough brains, unlike you. Leave it to a shitskin to shun technological progress!
> 
> *Revisiting that golden age in the African desert does little to advance the case of Afrocentric Egyptologists, who argue that all ancient Egyptians, from King Tut to Cleopatra, were black Africans.*
> 
> *Even famed Harvard Egyptologist George Reisner—whose discoveries between 1916 and 1919 offered the first archaeological evidence of Nubian kings who ruled over Egypt—besmirched his own findings by insisting that black Africans could not possibly have constructed the monuments he was excavating. He believed that Nubia’s leaders, including Piye, were light-skinned Egypto-Libyans who ruled over the primitive Africans. That their moment of greatness was so fleeting, he suggested, must be a consequence of the same leaders intermarrying with the “negroid elements.”*
> 
> That's from National Geographic. I guess you need to do more than look at the pretty pictures to understand what they're saying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit white boys are pussies. I agree.  They need guns or they would be extinct by now since they cant hold their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites use their brains to better their society through technological advancement, while the negro chimps are stuck chucking shit and using a donated white technology here and there. If it makes your knuckle-dragging, inferior negro brain feel better, please go right ahead and assume I wrote something I didn't write about whites being pussies for using their brains. Those so-called "pussies" are still the richest, most powerful, smartest men around and they get to have whatever women they want, which happen to almost always be white. That's because power doesn't come from a fist and beauty doesn't come from fat asses and shit-colored skin. If it did, gorillas would rule the earth.
> 
> I also noticed you said nothing of my argument, which soundly defeated your "black alphabet" nonsense. No surprise there! I never expected a dumbass like you to argue coherently. Keep your legends about the mythical smart negro race to the negrohood, as it only impresses the porch monkeys there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how you slice it your type of white boys are pussies if you dont have a gun. You can write a dissertation and nothing will change about that.
> 
> You never had a argument regarding the alphabet. Its already known the Phoneticians are the ones that created the alphabet. Who were the Phoneticians?  That was the name the Greeks called the Canaanites. Who were the Canaanites?  Black people.
Click to expand...

Phoenicia was made up of countries like Egypt and nearby areas.

DNA from ancient Egyptian mummies reveals their ancestry

*Researchers wrung genetic material from 151 Egyptian mummies,  radiocarbon dated between Egypt's New Kingdom (the oldest at 1388 B.C.) to the Roman Period (the youngest at 426 A.D.)*

That period pretty much covers that country's existence and then some. The results are:

*Despite repeated conquests of Egypt, by Alexander the Great, Greeks, Romans, Arabs and Assyrians — the list goes on — ancient Egyptians showed little genetic change. “The other big surprise,” Krause said, “was we didn't find much sub-Saharan African ancestry.” 

Ancient Egyptians were closely related to people who lived along the eastern Mediterranean, the analysis showed. They also shared genetic material with residents of the Turkish peninsula at the time and Europe.

It was not until relatively recently in Egypt's long history that sub-Saharan genetic influences became more pronounced. “In the last 1,500 years, Egypt became more African, if you want,” Krause said.*

Your "black Pharaohs" myth has been soundly debunked. It doesn't work except on your fellow he-boon and she-boon negrohood porch monkeys. The blacks came to the area after the events you credit the negroes with.


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily because they are pussies and not man enough to fight with their fists.  Any weakling can shoot someone. It takes a man to win a fist fight.
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily because they have enough brains, unlike you. Leave it to a shitskin to shun technological progress!
> 
> *Revisiting that golden age in the African desert does little to advance the case of Afrocentric Egyptologists, who argue that all ancient Egyptians, from King Tut to Cleopatra, were black Africans.*
> 
> *Even famed Harvard Egyptologist George Reisner—whose discoveries between 1916 and 1919 offered the first archaeological evidence of Nubian kings who ruled over Egypt—besmirched his own findings by insisting that black Africans could not possibly have constructed the monuments he was excavating. He believed that Nubia’s leaders, including Piye, were light-skinned Egypto-Libyans who ruled over the primitive Africans. That their moment of greatness was so fleeting, he suggested, must be a consequence of the same leaders intermarrying with the “negroid elements.”*
> 
> That's from National Geographic. I guess you need to do more than look at the pretty pictures to understand what they're saying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit white boys are pussies. I agree.  They need guns or they would be extinct by now since they cant hold their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites use their brains to better their society through technological advancement, while the negro chimps are stuck chucking shit and using a donated white technology here and there. If it makes your knuckle-dragging, inferior negro brain feel better, please go right ahead and assume I wrote something I didn't write about whites being pussies for using their brains. Those so-called "pussies" are still the richest, most powerful, smartest men around and they get to have whatever women they want, which happen to almost always be white. That's because power doesn't come from a fist and beauty doesn't come from fat asses and shit-colored skin. If it did, gorillas would rule the earth.
> 
> I also noticed you said nothing of my argument, which soundly defeated your "black alphabet" nonsense. No surprise there! I never expected a dumbass like you to argue coherently. Keep your legends about the mythical smart negro race to the negrohood, as it only impresses the porch monkeys there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how you slice it your type of white boys are pussies if you dont have a gun. You can write a dissertation and nothing will change about that.
> 
> You never had a argument regarding the alphabet. Its already known the Phoneticians are the ones that created the alphabet. Who were the Phoneticians?  That was the name the Greeks called the Canaanites. Who were the Canaanites?  Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phoenicia was made up of countries like Egypt and nearby areas.
> 
> DNA from ancient Egyptian mummies reveals their ancestry
> 
> *Researchers wrung genetic material from 151 Egyptian mummies,  radiocarbon dated between Egypt's New Kingdom (the oldest at 1388 B.C.) to the Roman Period (the youngest at 426 A.D.)*
> 
> That period pretty much covers that country's existence and then some. The results are:
> 
> *Despite repeated conquests of Egypt, by Alexander the Great, Greeks, Romans, Arabs and Assyrians — the list goes on — ancient Egyptians showed little genetic change. “The other big surprise,” Krause said, “was we didn't find much sub-Saharan African ancestry.”
> 
> Ancient Egyptians were closely related to people who lived along the eastern Mediterranean, the analysis showed. They also shared genetic material with residents of the Turkish peninsula at the time and Europe.
> 
> It was not until relatively recently in Egypt's long history that sub-Saharan genetic influences became more pronounced. “In the last 1,500 years, Egypt became more African, if you want,” Krause said.*
> 
> Your "black Pharaohs" myth has been soundly debunked. It doesn't work except on your fellow he-boon and she-boon negrohood porch monkeys. The blacks came to the area after the events you credit the negroes with.
Click to expand...

Egypt was Black as well. However, that had nothing to do with the Canaanites the Greeks called Phonecians. That was a different group of Black people. So tell me who is the father of the Canaanites?  Who is Ham?

http://www.freemaninstitute.com/RTGham.htm

"*Four Sons of Ham (see map below):
*1. Mizraim (*Egypt*)
   2. Cush (Sudan, Ethiopia)
   3. Put (Lybia)
   4. *Canaan *(Hivites, Jebusites, Arvadites, Girgashites, Amorites, Arkites, Sinites, Hittites,
       Sidonians, Perizzites, Zemarites)"


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily because they have enough brains, unlike you. Leave it to a shitskin to shun technological progress!
> 
> *Revisiting that golden age in the African desert does little to advance the case of Afrocentric Egyptologists, who argue that all ancient Egyptians, from King Tut to Cleopatra, were black Africans.*
> 
> *Even famed Harvard Egyptologist George Reisner—whose discoveries between 1916 and 1919 offered the first archaeological evidence of Nubian kings who ruled over Egypt—besmirched his own findings by insisting that black Africans could not possibly have constructed the monuments he was excavating. He believed that Nubia’s leaders, including Piye, were light-skinned Egypto-Libyans who ruled over the primitive Africans. That their moment of greatness was so fleeting, he suggested, must be a consequence of the same leaders intermarrying with the “negroid elements.”*
> 
> That's from National Geographic. I guess you need to do more than look at the pretty pictures to understand what they're saying!
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit white boys are pussies. I agree.  They need guns or they would be extinct by now since they cant hold their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites use their brains to better their society through technological advancement, while the negro chimps are stuck chucking shit and using a donated white technology here and there. If it makes your knuckle-dragging, inferior negro brain feel better, please go right ahead and assume I wrote something I didn't write about whites being pussies for using their brains. Those so-called "pussies" are still the richest, most powerful, smartest men around and they get to have whatever women they want, which happen to almost always be white. That's because power doesn't come from a fist and beauty doesn't come from fat asses and shit-colored skin. If it did, gorillas would rule the earth.
> 
> I also noticed you said nothing of my argument, which soundly defeated your "black alphabet" nonsense. No surprise there! I never expected a dumbass like you to argue coherently. Keep your legends about the mythical smart negro race to the negrohood, as it only impresses the porch monkeys there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how you slice it your type of white boys are pussies if you dont have a gun. You can write a dissertation and nothing will change about that.
> 
> You never had a argument regarding the alphabet. Its already known the Phoneticians are the ones that created the alphabet. Who were the Phoneticians?  That was the name the Greeks called the Canaanites. Who were the Canaanites?  Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phoenicia was made up of countries like Egypt and nearby areas.
> 
> DNA from ancient Egyptian mummies reveals their ancestry
> 
> *Researchers wrung genetic material from 151 Egyptian mummies,  radiocarbon dated between Egypt's New Kingdom (the oldest at 1388 B.C.) to the Roman Period (the youngest at 426 A.D.)*
> 
> That period pretty much covers that country's existence and then some. The results are:
> 
> *Despite repeated conquests of Egypt, by Alexander the Great, Greeks, Romans, Arabs and Assyrians — the list goes on — ancient Egyptians showed little genetic change. “The other big surprise,” Krause said, “was we didn't find much sub-Saharan African ancestry.”
> 
> Ancient Egyptians were closely related to people who lived along the eastern Mediterranean, the analysis showed. They also shared genetic material with residents of the Turkish peninsula at the time and Europe.
> 
> It was not until relatively recently in Egypt's long history that sub-Saharan genetic influences became more pronounced. “In the last 1,500 years, Egypt became more African, if you want,” Krause said.*
> 
> Your "black Pharaohs" myth has been soundly debunked. It doesn't work except on your fellow he-boon and she-boon negrohood porch monkeys. The blacks came to the area after the events you credit the negroes with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Egypt was Black as well.
Click to expand...

It's pointless to argue with a knuckle-dragging he-boon like you. You won't even accept proof that you are wrong. It's like arguing with a gorilla: pointless. 





> However, that had nothing to do with the Canaanites the Greeks called Phonecians. That was a different group of Black people. So tell me who is the father of the Canaanites?



You mean like Lebanon? That's even further away from the negroes! Do you have some evidence that they were black? Or is it another "well known fact" like the black pharaohs bullshit you keep resurrecting?


----------



## Unkotare

Conservative65 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Figure it out.  You assholes think you're smarter than everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is "nl"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is "you assholes"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone that can't figure out what NL means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would seem to include you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what it means.
Click to expand...





Prove it.


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit white boys are pussies. I agree.  They need guns or they would be extinct by now since they cant hold their own.
> 
> 
> 
> Whites use their brains to better their society through technological advancement, while the negro chimps are stuck chucking shit and using a donated white technology here and there. If it makes your knuckle-dragging, inferior negro brain feel better, please go right ahead and assume I wrote something I didn't write about whites being pussies for using their brains. Those so-called "pussies" are still the richest, most powerful, smartest men around and they get to have whatever women they want, which happen to almost always be white. That's because power doesn't come from a fist and beauty doesn't come from fat asses and shit-colored skin. If it did, gorillas would rule the earth.
> 
> I also noticed you said nothing of my argument, which soundly defeated your "black alphabet" nonsense. No surprise there! I never expected a dumbass like you to argue coherently. Keep your legends about the mythical smart negro race to the negrohood, as it only impresses the porch monkeys there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how you slice it your type of white boys are pussies if you dont have a gun. You can write a dissertation and nothing will change about that.
> 
> You never had a argument regarding the alphabet. Its already known the Phoneticians are the ones that created the alphabet. Who were the Phoneticians?  That was the name the Greeks called the Canaanites. Who were the Canaanites?  Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phoenicia was made up of countries like Egypt and nearby areas.
> 
> DNA from ancient Egyptian mummies reveals their ancestry
> 
> *Researchers wrung genetic material from 151 Egyptian mummies,  radiocarbon dated between Egypt's New Kingdom (the oldest at 1388 B.C.) to the Roman Period (the youngest at 426 A.D.)*
> 
> That period pretty much covers that country's existence and then some. The results are:
> 
> *Despite repeated conquests of Egypt, by Alexander the Great, Greeks, Romans, Arabs and Assyrians — the list goes on — ancient Egyptians showed little genetic change. “The other big surprise,” Krause said, “was we didn't find much sub-Saharan African ancestry.”
> 
> Ancient Egyptians were closely related to people who lived along the eastern Mediterranean, the analysis showed. They also shared genetic material with residents of the Turkish peninsula at the time and Europe.
> 
> It was not until relatively recently in Egypt's long history that sub-Saharan genetic influences became more pronounced. “In the last 1,500 years, Egypt became more African, if you want,” Krause said.*
> 
> Your "black Pharaohs" myth has been soundly debunked. It doesn't work except on your fellow he-boon and she-boon negrohood porch monkeys. The blacks came to the area after the events you credit the negroes with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Egypt was Black as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's pointless to argue with a knuckle-dragging he-boon like you. You won't even accept proof that you are wrong. It's like arguing with a gorilla: pointless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, that had nothing to do with the Canaanites the Greeks called Phonecians. That was a different group of Black people. So tell me who is the father of the Canaanites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like Lebanon? That's even further away from the negroes! Do you have some evidence that they were black? Or is it another "well known fact" like the black pharaohs bullshit you keep resurrecting?
Click to expand...

You just contradicted yourself monkey. I gave you the proof. You pretended to not see it.


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites use their brains to better their society through technological advancement, while the negro chimps are stuck chucking shit and using a donated white technology here and there. If it makes your knuckle-dragging, inferior negro brain feel better, please go right ahead and assume I wrote something I didn't write about whites being pussies for using their brains. Those so-called "pussies" are still the richest, most powerful, smartest men around and they get to have whatever women they want, which happen to almost always be white. That's because power doesn't come from a fist and beauty doesn't come from fat asses and shit-colored skin. If it did, gorillas would rule the earth.
> 
> I also noticed you said nothing of my argument, which soundly defeated your "black alphabet" nonsense. No surprise there! I never expected a dumbass like you to argue coherently. Keep your legends about the mythical smart negro race to the negrohood, as it only impresses the porch monkeys there.
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how you slice it your type of white boys are pussies if you dont have a gun. You can write a dissertation and nothing will change about that.
> 
> You never had a argument regarding the alphabet. Its already known the Phoneticians are the ones that created the alphabet. Who were the Phoneticians?  That was the name the Greeks called the Canaanites. Who were the Canaanites?  Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phoenicia was made up of countries like Egypt and nearby areas.
> 
> DNA from ancient Egyptian mummies reveals their ancestry
> 
> *Researchers wrung genetic material from 151 Egyptian mummies,  radiocarbon dated between Egypt's New Kingdom (the oldest at 1388 B.C.) to the Roman Period (the youngest at 426 A.D.)*
> 
> That period pretty much covers that country's existence and then some. The results are:
> 
> *Despite repeated conquests of Egypt, by Alexander the Great, Greeks, Romans, Arabs and Assyrians — the list goes on — ancient Egyptians showed little genetic change. “The other big surprise,” Krause said, “was we didn't find much sub-Saharan African ancestry.”
> 
> Ancient Egyptians were closely related to people who lived along the eastern Mediterranean, the analysis showed. They also shared genetic material with residents of the Turkish peninsula at the time and Europe.
> 
> It was not until relatively recently in Egypt's long history that sub-Saharan genetic influences became more pronounced. “In the last 1,500 years, Egypt became more African, if you want,” Krause said.*
> 
> Your "black Pharaohs" myth has been soundly debunked. It doesn't work except on your fellow he-boon and she-boon negrohood porch monkeys. The blacks came to the area after the events you credit the negroes with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Egypt was Black as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's pointless to argue with a knuckle-dragging he-boon like you. You won't even accept proof that you are wrong. It's like arguing with a gorilla: pointless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, that had nothing to do with the Canaanites the Greeks called Phonecians. That was a different group of Black people. So tell me who is the father of the Canaanites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like Lebanon? That's even further away from the negroes! Do you have some evidence that they were black? Or is it another "well known fact" like the black pharaohs bullshit you keep resurrecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just contradicted yourself monkey. I gave you the proof. You pretended to not see it.
Click to expand...

"Proof?" You wrote a falsehood and asked a question.

With that, I think I'll leave this delusional negro to stew in his falsehoods and myths as there's no use in arguing with him. Anyone who isn't a knuckle-dragging idiot or liar will admit my evidence is quite solid.


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how you slice it your type of white boys are pussies if you dont have a gun. You can write a dissertation and nothing will change about that.
> 
> You never had a argument regarding the alphabet. Its already known the Phoneticians are the ones that created the alphabet. Who were the Phoneticians?  That was the name the Greeks called the Canaanites. Who were the Canaanites?  Black people.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenicia was made up of countries like Egypt and nearby areas.
> 
> DNA from ancient Egyptian mummies reveals their ancestry
> 
> *Researchers wrung genetic material from 151 Egyptian mummies,  radiocarbon dated between Egypt's New Kingdom (the oldest at 1388 B.C.) to the Roman Period (the youngest at 426 A.D.)*
> 
> That period pretty much covers that country's existence and then some. The results are:
> 
> *Despite repeated conquests of Egypt, by Alexander the Great, Greeks, Romans, Arabs and Assyrians — the list goes on — ancient Egyptians showed little genetic change. “The other big surprise,” Krause said, “was we didn't find much sub-Saharan African ancestry.”
> 
> Ancient Egyptians were closely related to people who lived along the eastern Mediterranean, the analysis showed. They also shared genetic material with residents of the Turkish peninsula at the time and Europe.
> 
> It was not until relatively recently in Egypt's long history that sub-Saharan genetic influences became more pronounced. “In the last 1,500 years, Egypt became more African, if you want,” Krause said.*
> 
> Your "black Pharaohs" myth has been soundly debunked. It doesn't work except on your fellow he-boon and she-boon negrohood porch monkeys. The blacks came to the area after the events you credit the negroes with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Egypt was Black as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's pointless to argue with a knuckle-dragging he-boon like you. You won't even accept proof that you are wrong. It's like arguing with a gorilla: pointless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, that had nothing to do with the Canaanites the Greeks called Phonecians. That was a different group of Black people. So tell me who is the father of the Canaanites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like Lebanon? That's even further away from the negroes! Do you have some evidence that they were black? Or is it another "well known fact" like the black pharaohs bullshit you keep resurrecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just contradicted yourself monkey. I gave you the proof. You pretended to not see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Proof?" You wrote a falsehood and asked a question.
> 
> With that, I think I'll leave this delusional negro to stew in his falsehoods and myths. Anyone who isn't a knuckle-dragging idiot or liar will admit my evidence is quite solid.
Click to expand...

Look monkey. I educated you but I cant make you stay educated.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The future of civilization relies on racial self segregation.
> 
> 
> 
> If whites self segregate they will die out.  Other races dont have that problem.
Click to expand...


LOL, because Whites just can't make it without non-Whites, even if we made it this far.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the negroes are working on their fists, whites have progressed to guns and beyond.
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily because they are pussies and not man enough to fight with their fists.  Any weakling can shoot someone. It takes a man to win a fist fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Primarily because they have enough brains, unlike you. Leave it to a shitskin to shun technological progress!
> 
> *Revisiting that golden age in the African desert does little to advance the case of Afrocentric Egyptologists, who argue that all ancient Egyptians, from King Tut to Cleopatra, were black Africans.*
> 
> *Even famed Harvard Egyptologist George Reisner—whose discoveries between 1916 and 1919 offered the first archaeological evidence of Nubian kings who ruled over Egypt—besmirched his own findings by insisting that black Africans could not possibly have constructed the monuments he was excavating. He believed that Nubia’s leaders, including Piye, were light-skinned Egypto-Libyans who ruled over the primitive Africans. That their moment of greatness was so fleeting, he suggested, must be a consequence of the same leaders intermarrying with the “negroid elements.”*
> 
> That's from National Geographic. I guess you need to do more than look at the pretty pictures to understand what they're saying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit white boys are pussies. I agree.  They need guns or they would be extinct by now since they cant hold their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, I've fought Whites, and Blacks, and Whites hit much harder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never been hit by a white guy so that could be true. However, every single one of them I hit dropped like a bad habit. All of them talked a big game but only blushed pink and a pallid white when it came down to actually fighting.
Click to expand...


LOL, so, you don't talk a big game?


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The future of civilization relies on racial self segregation.
> 
> 
> 
> If whites self segregate they will die out.  Other races dont have that problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, because Whites just can't make it without non-Whites, even if we made it this far.
Click to expand...

You only made this far because Blacks and other people of color educated you (twice) and injected better DNA into your race. if you were isolated with no one to interbreed with you would die out due to being recessive. Thats science not speculation.  Why do you think all you white nationalists get so upset when Black guys sex your women?

Whites Genetically Weaker Than Blacks, Study Finds


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily because they are pussies and not man enough to fight with their fists.  Any weakling can shoot someone. It takes a man to win a fist fight.
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily because they have enough brains, unlike you. Leave it to a shitskin to shun technological progress!
> 
> *Revisiting that golden age in the African desert does little to advance the case of Afrocentric Egyptologists, who argue that all ancient Egyptians, from King Tut to Cleopatra, were black Africans.*
> 
> *Even famed Harvard Egyptologist George Reisner—whose discoveries between 1916 and 1919 offered the first archaeological evidence of Nubian kings who ruled over Egypt—besmirched his own findings by insisting that black Africans could not possibly have constructed the monuments he was excavating. He believed that Nubia’s leaders, including Piye, were light-skinned Egypto-Libyans who ruled over the primitive Africans. That their moment of greatness was so fleeting, he suggested, must be a consequence of the same leaders intermarrying with the “negroid elements.”*
> 
> That's from National Geographic. I guess you need to do more than look at the pretty pictures to understand what they're saying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit white boys are pussies. I agree.  They need guns or they would be extinct by now since they cant hold their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, I've fought Whites, and Blacks, and Whites hit much harder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never been hit by a white guy so that could be true. However, every single one of them I hit dropped like a bad habit. All of them talked a big game but only blushed pink and a pallid white when it came down to actually fighting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, so, you don't talk a big game?
Click to expand...

On the internet. In person i am pretty quiet unless someone goes there and makes me show them just how gigantic my game actually is. With white boys I talk alot specifically to make them mad enough to attack me so i can teach them a lesson.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The future of civilization relies on racial self segregation.
> 
> 
> 
> If whites self segregate they will die out.  Other races dont have that problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, because Whites just can't make it without non-Whites, even if we made it this far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You only made this far because Blacks and other people of color educated you and injected better DNA into your race. if you were isolated with no one to interbreed with you would die out due to being recessive. Thats science not speculation.  Why do you think all you white nationalists get so upset when Black guys sex your women?
> 
> Whites Genetically Weaker Than Blacks, Study Finds
Click to expand...


Whites aren't pure, and the less pure they are the bigger savages they tend to be.

Whites genetically weaker?
Is that why Whites dominate science, invention, the World's strongest man competition, make more money, live longer etc.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily because they have enough brains, unlike you. Leave it to a shitskin to shun technological progress!
> 
> *Revisiting that golden age in the African desert does little to advance the case of Afrocentric Egyptologists, who argue that all ancient Egyptians, from King Tut to Cleopatra, were black Africans.*
> 
> *Even famed Harvard Egyptologist George Reisner—whose discoveries between 1916 and 1919 offered the first archaeological evidence of Nubian kings who ruled over Egypt—besmirched his own findings by insisting that black Africans could not possibly have constructed the monuments he was excavating. He believed that Nubia’s leaders, including Piye, were light-skinned Egypto-Libyans who ruled over the primitive Africans. That their moment of greatness was so fleeting, he suggested, must be a consequence of the same leaders intermarrying with the “negroid elements.”*
> 
> That's from National Geographic. I guess you need to do more than look at the pretty pictures to understand what they're saying!
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit white boys are pussies. I agree.  They need guns or they would be extinct by now since they cant hold their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, I've fought Whites, and Blacks, and Whites hit much harder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never been hit by a white guy so that could be true. However, every single one of them I hit dropped like a bad habit. All of them talked a big game but only blushed pink and a pallid white when it came down to actually fighting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, so, you don't talk a big game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On the internet. In person i am pretty quiet unless someone goes there and makes me show them just how gigantic my game actually is. With white boys I talk alot specifically to make them mad enough to attack me so i can teach them a lesson.
Click to expand...


To tell you the truth, most minorities seem more timid.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The future of civilization relies on racial self segregation.
> 
> 
> 
> If whites self segregate they will die out.  Other races dont have that problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, because Whites just can't make it without non-Whites, even if we made it this far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You only made this far because Blacks and other people of color educated you and injected better DNA into your race. if you were isolated with no one to interbreed with you would die out due to being recessive. Thats science not speculation.  Why do you think all you white nationalists get so upset when Black guys sex your women?
> 
> Whites Genetically Weaker Than Blacks, Study Finds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites aren't pure, and the less pure they are the bigger savages they tend to be.
> 
> Whites genetically weaker?
> Is that why Whites dominate science, invention, the World's strongest man competition, make more money, live longer etc.
Click to expand...

I disagree. They are at their most savage in the pure white form which has a high count of neanderthal DNA.

Yes whites are genetically weaker.
Could be. While other races didnt have to worry about their genes, whites fearing they would be wiped out via genetic annihilation, sought scientific ways to save themselves after Blacks taught them how to read and write and do math.  There is a reason whites havent really done anything other than make tools of mass destruction.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit white boys are pussies. I agree.  They need guns or they would be extinct by now since they cant hold their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I've fought Whites, and Blacks, and Whites hit much harder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never been hit by a white guy so that could be true. However, every single one of them I hit dropped like a bad habit. All of them talked a big game but only blushed pink and a pallid white when it came down to actually fighting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, so, you don't talk a big game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On the internet. In person i am pretty quiet unless someone goes there and makes me show them just how gigantic my game actually is. With white boys I talk alot specifically to make them mad enough to attack me so i can teach them a lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To tell you the truth, most minorities seem more timid.
Click to expand...

I agree. Whites are the minority race on the planet so that makes sense.


----------



## Unkotare

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily because they have enough brains, unlike you. Leave it to a shitskin to shun technological progress!
> 
> *Revisiting that golden age in the African desert does little to advance the case of Afrocentric Egyptologists, who argue that all ancient Egyptians, from King Tut to Cleopatra, were black Africans.*
> 
> *Even famed Harvard Egyptologist George Reisner—whose discoveries between 1916 and 1919 offered the first archaeological evidence of Nubian kings who ruled over Egypt—besmirched his own findings by insisting that black Africans could not possibly have constructed the monuments he was excavating. He believed that Nubia’s leaders, including Piye, were light-skinned Egypto-Libyans who ruled over the primitive Africans. That their moment of greatness was so fleeting, he suggested, must be a consequence of the same leaders intermarrying with the “negroid elements.”*
> 
> That's from National Geographic. I guess you need to do more than look at the pretty pictures to understand what they're saying!
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit white boys are pussies. I agree.  They need guns or they would be extinct by now since they cant hold their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, I've fought Whites, and Blacks, and Whites hit much harder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never been hit by a white guy so that could be true. However, every single one of them I hit dropped like a bad habit. All of them talked a big game but only blushed pink and a pallid white when it came down to actually fighting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, so, you don't talk a big game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On the internet. In person i am pretty quiet unless someone goes there and makes me show them just how gigantic my game actually is. With white boys I talk alot specifically to make them mad enough to attack me so i can teach them a lesson.
Click to expand...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The future of civilization relies on racial self segregation.
> 
> 
> 
> If whites self segregate they will die out.  Other races dont have that problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, because Whites just can't make it without non-Whites, even if we made it this far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You only made this far because Blacks and other people of color educated you and injected better DNA into your race. if you were isolated with no one to interbreed with you would die out due to being recessive. Thats science not speculation.  Why do you think all you white nationalists get so upset when Black guys sex your women?
> 
> Whites Genetically Weaker Than Blacks, Study Finds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites aren't pure, and the less pure they are the bigger savages they tend to be.
> 
> Whites genetically weaker?
> Is that why Whites dominate science, invention, the World's strongest man competition, make more money, live longer etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. They are at their most savage in the pure white form which has a high count of neanderthal DNA.
> 
> Yes whites are genetically weaker.
> Could be. While other races didnt have to worry about their genes, whites fearing they would be wiped out via genetic annihilation, sought scientific ways to save themselves after Blacks taught them how to read and write and do math.  There is a reason whites havent really done anything other than make tools of mass destruction.
Click to expand...


Neanderthal DNA, is higher in Native Americans, and Asians.

On the inverse African DNA, is higher in Whites.

As to who told, who to write, maybe you should research Vinca script.


----------



## ptbw forever

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The future of civilization relies on racial self segregation.
> 
> 
> 
> If whites self segregate they will die out.  Other races dont have that problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, because Whites just can't make it without non-Whites, even if we made it this far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You only made this far because Blacks and other people of color educated you (twice) and injected better DNA into your race. if you were isolated with no one to interbreed with you would die out due to being recessive. Thats science not speculation.  Why do you think all you white nationalists get so upset when Black guys sex your women?
> 
> Whites Genetically Weaker Than Blacks, Study Finds
Click to expand...

Thanks for educating me about how mentally inferior you are...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The future of civilization relies on racial self segregation.
> 
> 
> 
> If whites self segregate they will die out.  Other races dont have that problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, because Whites just can't make it without non-Whites, even if we made it this far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You only made this far because Blacks and other people of color educated you and injected better DNA into your race. if you were isolated with no one to interbreed with you would die out due to being recessive. Thats science not speculation.  Why do you think all you white nationalists get so upset when Black guys sex your women?
> 
> Whites Genetically Weaker Than Blacks, Study Finds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites aren't pure, and the less pure they are the bigger savages they tend to be.
> 
> Whites genetically weaker?
> Is that why Whites dominate science, invention, the World's strongest man competition, make more money, live longer etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. They are at their most savage in the pure white form which has a high count of neanderthal DNA.
> 
> Yes whites are genetically weaker.
> Could be. While other races didnt have to worry about their genes, whites fearing they would be wiped out via genetic annihilation, sought scientific ways to save themselves after Blacks taught them how to read and write and do math.  There is a reason whites havent really done anything other than make tools of mass destruction.
Click to expand...




Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The future of civilization relies on racial self segregation.
> 
> 
> 
> If whites self segregate they will die out.  Other races dont have that problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, because Whites just can't make it without non-Whites, even if we made it this far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You only made this far because Blacks and other people of color educated you and injected better DNA into your race. if you were isolated with no one to interbreed with you would die out due to being recessive. Thats science not speculation.  Why do you think all you white nationalists get so upset when Black guys sex your women?
> 
> Whites Genetically Weaker Than Blacks, Study Finds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites aren't pure, and the less pure they are the bigger savages they tend to be.
> 
> Whites genetically weaker?
> Is that why Whites dominate science, invention, the World's strongest man competition, make more money, live longer etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes whites are genetically weaker.
Click to expand...


That study went by genetic diversity.

Whites for starters aren't the least genetically diverse.

Most of Asia, except Arabs, all Australoids, and all Native Americans are less genetically diverse than Whites.

Furthermore, Chimps are much more genetically diverse than Humans, as are most animals, insects etc.

If we were to conclude from such a study, we would conclude that Humans are genetically inferior to most of the planet.


----------



## bgrouse

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The future of civilization relies on racial self segregation.
> 
> 
> 
> If whites self segregate they will die out.  Other races dont have that problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, because Whites just can't make it without non-Whites, even if we made it this far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You only made this far because Blacks and other people of color educated you and injected better DNA into your race. if you were isolated with no one to interbreed with you would die out due to being recessive. Thats science not speculation.  Why do you think all you white nationalists get so upset when Black guys sex your women?
> 
> Whites Genetically Weaker Than Blacks, Study Finds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites aren't pure, and the less pure they are the bigger savages they tend to be.
> 
> Whites genetically weaker?
> Is that why Whites dominate science, invention, the World's strongest man competition, make more money, live longer etc.
Click to expand...

The dumb chimp believes power comes from a fist. The porch monkey Trayvon Martin through that, too. Instead of winning the fight, Tray learned to play dead.


----------



## bgrouse

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If whites self segregate they will die out.  Other races dont have that problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, because Whites just can't make it without non-Whites, even if we made it this far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You only made this far because Blacks and other people of color educated you and injected better DNA into your race. if you were isolated with no one to interbreed with you would die out due to being recessive. Thats science not speculation.  Why do you think all you white nationalists get so upset when Black guys sex your women?
> 
> Whites Genetically Weaker Than Blacks, Study Finds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites aren't pure, and the less pure they are the bigger savages they tend to be.
> 
> Whites genetically weaker?
> Is that why Whites dominate science, invention, the World's strongest man competition, make more money, live longer etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. They are at their most savage in the pure white form which has a high count of neanderthal DNA.
> 
> Yes whites are genetically weaker.
> Could be. While other races didnt have to worry about their genes, whites fearing they would be wiped out via genetic annihilation, sought scientific ways to save themselves after Blacks taught them how to read and write and do math.  There is a reason whites havent really done anything other than make tools of mass destruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If whites self segregate they will die out.  Other races dont have that problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, because Whites just can't make it without non-Whites, even if we made it this far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You only made this far because Blacks and other people of color educated you and injected better DNA into your race. if you were isolated with no one to interbreed with you would die out due to being recessive. Thats science not speculation.  Why do you think all you white nationalists get so upset when Black guys sex your women?
> 
> Whites Genetically Weaker Than Blacks, Study Finds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites aren't pure, and the less pure they are the bigger savages they tend to be.
> 
> Whites genetically weaker?
> Is that why Whites dominate science, invention, the World's strongest man competition, make more money, live longer etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes whites are genetically weaker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That study went by genetic diversity.
> 
> Whites for starters aren't the least genetically diverse.
> 
> Most of Asia, except Arabs, all Australoids, and all Native Americans are less genetically diverse than Whites.
> 
> Furthermore, Chimps are much more genetically diverse than Humans, as are most animals, insects etc.
> 
> If we were to conclude from such a study, we would conclude that Humans are genetically inferior to most of the planet.
Click to expand...

Just give up. Chimps don't accept written arguments. In their culture, debates are solved this way: whoever dies first loses. Thankfully, chimps shun technology and reason, so whites will usually win.


----------



## bgrouse

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The future of civilization relies on racial self segregation.
> 
> 
> 
> If whites self segregate they will die out.  Other races dont have that problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, because Whites just can't make it without non-Whites, even if we made it this far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You only made this far because Blacks and other people of color educated you and injected better DNA into your race. if you were isolated with no one to interbreed with you would die out due to being recessive. Thats science not speculation.  Why do you think all you white nationalists get so upset when Black guys sex your women?
> 
> Whites Genetically Weaker Than Blacks, Study Finds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites aren't pure, and the less pure they are the bigger savages they tend to be.
> 
> Whites genetically weaker?
> Is that why Whites dominate science, invention, the World's strongest man competition, make more money, live longer etc.
Click to expand...

Here's what the moron thinks:



> You forgot Blacks taught whites how to read, write, do math, and gave them their alphabet, calendar etc



Meanwhile, in the real world:

_The SAT includes a critical reading section and a mathematics section, each scored on a scale ranging from 200 to 800 points.19,20 In 2008, the overall average score on the critical reading section was 502, with *White students* having the highest average of any racial/ethnic group (*528*). Asian/Pacific Islander students had the second highest average critical reading score (513), followed by American Indian/Alaska Native (485), Puerto Rican (456), Other Hispanic/Latino (455), Mexican American (454), and *Black students* (*430*).
Although the critical reading and mathematics sections have the same score range, in general, average scores were higher on the mathematics section. The overall average score on the mathematics section was 515 in 2008. Asian/Pacific Islander students had the highest mathematics average in 2008 (581), which was higher than the averages of *White * (*537*), American Indian/Alaska Native (491), Mexican American (463), Other Hispanic/Latino (461), Puerto Rican (453), and *Black *(*426*) students. Although Asian/Pacific Islander and White students improved their mathematics scores from 2006 to 2008 (by 3 points and 1 point, respectively), the performance of all other racial/ethnic groups shown declined by 1 to 3 points.  
_
The morons can't even learn how to do math and language when it's taught to them and he thinks they thought it up from the beginning and taught whites!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, well while it's true that most Whites have not invented, most who have invented were White.
> 
> That's important.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true either.
> 
> And you know it.
> 
> True most important inventions of the past few hundred years were made by white people. But that's only because they have been on top during that time. If it was because white people are born with more brains, then white people would have been on top all throughout history – not just a fifth of it
> 
> For example white people would be nowhere without four Chinese inventions:
> 
> Gunpowder
> The compass
> Paper
> The printing press.
> Their rise to world power was built on these.
Click to expand...


Whites in antiquity weren't without invention, either.

Europe only had dozens of people 8,000 years ago.

But, if we go back to the Cro Magnon period, or the recent era a staggering amount of inventions have come from Europeans.


----------



## Linkiloo

White and black men have proven here that they are all equally ape-like machos who talk crap.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, well while it's true that most Whites have not invented, most who have invented were White.
> 
> That's important.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true either.
> 
> And here's the real hypocrisy of the white inventor argument
> 
> 1) When white people do something good like an invention ?
> 
> *History does not matter. And you don't look see if other races (Especially black people) have done the same thing*
> 
> 2) White white people do something bad like Slavery ?
> 
> *History does matter. And you look to see if others (Especially black people) have done the same thing* ("African sold slaves" "Arab sold slaves" etc)
> 
> You want to take pride in the good things from whites past (inventions made, battles won, rights fought for) but then act as if the bad things have nothing to do with whites (slavery, genocide and rights not fought for)
> 
> But you can't have it both ways.
> 
> If the great inventions are proof of the intelligence of whites, then slavery and genocide are proof of the great evil of whites.
> 
> You can't claim one without the other.
> 
> Or if slavery and genocide came about through the workings of human nature under a particular set of circumstances then the same goes for the inventions too.
Click to expand...


Coming from a Polish background, then no I don't owe you a damn thing.
In fact I don't like Blacks largely because they think ALL Whites owe them.

Poland abolished slavery in the 14th century.

In fact most of the slavery of the World, was abolished by White people.

While, it's true that England did a lot of damage to the World, they spawned the Industrial Revolution.

Portugal enslaved even more Blacks than England, and invented basically nothing.

The irony here is that your Blacks are far more likely to hate English, than Portuguese.

Truly racist clowns, who give Portuguese a free ride, just because of your own ignorance, or your own racism of hating White people.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's never the inventor who says their work is evidence of racial superiority; It's not the great sculptor who announces to the world that their art signifies the racial supremacy of the group to which they belong.
> 
> It's only life’s losers who seek out evidence of their own brilliance or potential in the works of others. Only those who secretly harbor suspicions of their own inferiority feel compelled, as a general rule, to insist upon how much better than you they are.
> 
> *Truly amazing talents never need to tell others how truly amazing they are. *
> 
> They just go out, do the work and demonstrate their excellence silently.  Those who publicly proclaim how great they are, on the other hand, are almost always trying to convince themselves. And given your persistence, you are finding the job harder than you imagined.
Click to expand...


BS, some of the most intelligent White men  were racist, eugenicists, and supremacists.

Nazi member Wernher Von Braun put a man on the Moon.

KKK member Borglum sculpted Mount Rushmore.

Darwin who founded evolution thought of the Fuegian Natives as savages who were hardly Human.

Nikola Tesla spoke of cleansing the savages of this World.

William Shockley who invented the transistor radio spoke of eugenics, and Black inferiority.

James Watson who discovered DN*A* structure, spoke of Blacks not being equal.

Other not notable mentions include philosophers Immanuel Kant, Voltaire, and Schopenhauer, or naturalists Curvier, or *Linnaeus* all racists.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, well while it's true that most Whites have not invented, most who have invented were White.
> 
> That's important.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true either.
> 
> And you know it.
> 
> True most important inventions of the past few hundred years were made by white people. But that's only because they have been on top during that time. If it was because white people are born with more brains, then white people would have been on top all throughout history – not just a fifth of it
> 
> For example white people would be nowhere without four Chinese inventions:
> 
> Gunpowder
> The compass
> Paper
> The printing press.
> Their rise to world power was built on these.
> 
> And here's the real hypocrisy of the white inventor argument
> 
> 1) When white people do something good like an invention ?
> 
> *History does not matter. And you don't look see if other races (Especially black people) have done the same thing*
> 
> 2) White white people do something bad like Slavery ?
> 
> *History does matter. And you look to see if others (Especially black people) have done the same thing* ("African sold slaves" "Arab sold slaves" etc)
> 
> You want to take pride in the good things from whites past (inventions made, battles won, rights fought for) but then act as if the bad things have nothing to do with whites (slavery, genocide and rights not fought for)
> 
> But you can't have it both ways.
> 
> If the great inventions are proof of the intelligence of whites, then slavery and genocide are proof of the great evil of whites.
> 
> You can't claim one without the other.
> 
> Or if slavery and genocide came about through the workings of human nature under a particular set of circumstances then the same goes for the inventions too.
> 
> Another thing - Can you please reveal to everyone in usmessageboard what you done for mankind ?
> 
> You SobieskiSavedEurope.....*YOU*
> 
> Have you invented a vaccine that saved lives ? Have you designed the plabe ? You're the one running round this forum bragging and boasting about how smart you are. Well you should have a list a mile long
> 
> But you see that's the thing isn't it SobieskiSavedEurope. ?
> *
> That people like you who rush to herald the superiority of their own group have themselves rarely accomplished anything. *
> 
> Rather, you seek to live off the achievements of others with whom they share nothing more than some distant national or ethnic lineage. I feel confident that you have never done anything in the fields of science and technology, such that you could point to your own life as evidence of white superiority
> 
> It's never the inventor who says their work is evidence of racial superiority; It
> 
> It's only life’s losers who seek out evidence of their own brilliance or potential in the works of others. Only those who secretly harbor suspicions of their own inferiority feel compelled, as a general rule, to insist upon how much better than you they are.
> 
> *Truly amazing talents never need to tell others how truly amazing they are. *
> 
> They just go out, do the work and demonstrate their excellence silently.  Those who publicly proclaim how great they are, on the other hand, are almost always trying to convince themselves. And given your persistence, you are finding the job harder than you imagined.
Click to expand...


I don't think you're bright enough, or moral enough to grasp, that one can be speaking of what's best for society, by supporting the best, brightest, and most kind to overtake society.

You obviously just think of yourself, and therefor don't understand that not everyone who brings up points, is not necessarily doing it out of themselves, but can be out of societal greatness.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, because of unequal collective achievements, they must be equal, gotcha.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure white people have invented things.
> 
> Happy now ?
> 
> But at the same time 99.99% of white people have invented nothing.
> 
> So called white inventions are not because white people are so much smarter than everyone else but because progress in science and invention is built on what has gone before. The more science you know the more science you can discover.
> 
> The more inventions you have at hand, the more new inventions you can come up with. That is why the progress is exponential. It comes from the nature of science and technology, not from the nature of white people's intelligence.
> 
> You take the way the world is now and read it back into people’s genes. You forget that you live at only one point in history, that other points in history were different. If you were born 1300 the chineses could ran around bragging about there inventions. If you were born 100BC the Fgyptians could have done the same.
> 
> Anglos would have been on top not only since the Battle of Waterloo in 1815 but for most of history. Instead for most of history they were backwards. Before 1500 they were nothing compared to the Chinese, the Persians, the Greeks, the Romans, the Arabs, the Turks, the Egyptians or the Mali Empire at their height.
> 
> No one in his right mind in 1500 would have thought that someday English would become a world language, a respected language of learning, science and business. If you said that in 1500 people would have thought you had too much to drink. The apparent differences between the races are produced by accidents of history, not by genes or IQ.
> 
> If you want to take in all of human history, that is the 100 thousand years modern man has been on the planet, not just the last 300 years where Northern white Europeans have got their act together, then the Egyptians are by far the most inventive. They invented stuff like, oh, civilization. They have been on top for 40% of human history, more than twice as long as whites. A good fraction of what we think of as “Greek” is Egyptian. Egypt is African. In the past it was much blacker than it is now.
> 
> Black people were the original inventors of the disciplines that helped bring the world into the technological age. Mathematics, physics, astronomy, building in stone and bricks, metallurgy and all the root subjects that were necessary to push the world into today's modern age, were begun by in Egypt, Nubia-Kush, Mesopotamia, Sabea and Black Naga India.
> 
> Therefore, even if people of European origins have made improvements in ancient technologies and ancient inventions, such as rocketry, computer technology, aerodynamics and others, the basic mathematical formulas and ancient prototypes were invented by Africans.
> 
> For example, the Africans invented the binary system which is still used in the Yoruba oracle and was copied by German scientists and applied to computer programming. Many ancient formulas in trigonometry, calculus and physics as well as chemistry (Khem mysteries) came from the scientific discoveries of Blacks in Egypt and Nubia-Kush.
> 
> Your talking points sound good on stormfront. They sound good when no-one is there to check them
Click to expand...


You must have missed Lincoln Cathedral the first building to surpass the Egyptian Pyramids, or the scientist Roger Bacon.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> then the Egyptians are by far the most inventive. They invented stuff like, oh, civilization. They have been on top for 40% of human history,
Click to expand...


Egyptians were not Black, nor were they the inventors civilization.

Never heard of Mesopotamia, huh?


----------



## Gracie




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, because of unequal collective achievements, they must be equal, gotcha.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure white people have invented things.
> 
> Happy now ?
> 
> But at the same time 99.99% of white people have invented nothing.
> 
> So called white inventions are not because white people are so much smarter than everyone else but because progress in science and invention is built on what has gone before. The more science you know the more science you can discover.
> 
> The more inventions you have at hand, the more new inventions you can come up with. That is why the progress is exponential. It comes from the nature of science and technology, not from the nature of white people's intelligence.
> 
> You take the way the world is now and read it back into people’s genes. You forget that you live at only one point in history, that other points in history were different. If you were born 1300 the chineses could ran around bragging about there inventions. If you were born 100BC the Fgyptians could have done the same.
> 
> Anglos would have been on top not only since the Battle of Waterloo in 1815 but for most of history. Instead for most of history they were backwards. Before 1500 they were nothing compared to the Chinese, the Persians, the Greeks, the Romans, the Arabs, the Turks, the Egyptians or the Mali Empire at their height.
> 
> No one in his right mind in 1500 would have thought that someday English would become a world language, a respected language of learning, science and business. If you said that in 1500 people would have thought you had too much to drink. The apparent differences between the races are produced by accidents of history, not by genes or IQ.
> 
> If you want to take in all of human history, that is the 100 thousand years modern man has been on the planet, not just the last 300 years where Northern white Europeans have got their act together, then the Egyptians are by far the most inventive. They invented stuff like, oh, civilization. They have been on top for 40% of human history, more than twice as long as whites. A good fraction of what we think of as “Greek” is Egyptian. Egypt is African. In the past it was much blacker than it is now.
> 
> Black people were the original inventors of the disciplines that helped bring the world into the technological age. Mathematics, physics, astronomy, building in stone and bricks, metallurgy and all the root subjects that were necessary to push the world into today's modern age, were begun by in Egypt, Nubia-Kush, Mesopotamia, Sabea and Black Naga India.
Click to expand...


None of those are particularly Black Negroid, in fact only the Nubia-Kush were, and likely half Black Negroid at that. Just like the modern people in that region.

One thing is true though, none of those people are particularly impressive today.

How come?

Maybe because they just had a lot more people, and a better climate, as a head start?


----------



## Conservative65

Faun said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is "nl"?
> 
> 
> 
> He's too embarrassed to say. He's not a man who stands up for his convictions. I.e., he's not a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the USMB filter it too embarrassed to allow it to be said.
> 
> You should be embarrassed to be one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy. Any words can be posted here, if you're smart enough, that is. Apparently, that rules a **** like you out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> N*gger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Looks like you're not smart enough to spell it out.
Click to expand...


As long as you know what it says and understand that it applies to you.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the negroes are working on their fists, whites have progressed to guns and beyond.
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily because they are pussies and not man enough to fight with their fists.  Any weakling can shoot someone. It takes a man to win a fist fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Primarily because they have enough brains, unlike you. Leave it to a shitskin to shun technological progress!
> 
> *Revisiting that golden age in the African desert does little to advance the case of Afrocentric Egyptologists, who argue that all ancient Egyptians, from King Tut to Cleopatra, were black Africans.*
> 
> *Even famed Harvard Egyptologist George Reisner—whose discoveries between 1916 and 1919 offered the first archaeological evidence of Nubian kings who ruled over Egypt—besmirched his own findings by insisting that black Africans could not possibly have constructed the monuments he was excavating. He believed that Nubia’s leaders, including Piye, were light-skinned Egypto-Libyans who ruled over the primitive Africans. That their moment of greatness was so fleeting, he suggested, must be a consequence of the same leaders intermarrying with the “negroid elements.”*
> 
> That's from National Geographic. I guess you need to do more than look at the pretty pictures to understand what they're saying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit white boys are pussies. I agree.  They need guns or they would be extinct by now since they cant hold their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites use their brains to better their society through technological advancement, while the negro chimps are stuck chucking shit and using a donated white technology here and there. If it makes your knuckle-dragging, inferior negro brain feel better, please go right ahead and assume I wrote something I didn't write about whites being pussies for using their brains. Those so-called "pussies" are still the richest, most powerful, smartest men around and they get to have whatever women they want, which happen to almost always be white. That's because power doesn't come from a fist and beauty doesn't come from fat asses and shit-colored skin. If it did, gorillas would rule the earth.
> 
> I also noticed you said nothing of my argument, which soundly defeated your "black alphabet" nonsense. No surprise there! I never expected a dumbass like you to argue coherently. Keep your legends about the mythical smart negro race to the negrohood, as it only impresses the porch monkeys there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how you slice it your type of white boys are pussies if you dont have a gun. You can write a dissertation and nothing will change about that.
> 
> You never had a argument regarding the alphabet. Its already known the Phoneticians are the ones that created the alphabet. Who were the Phoneticians?  That was the name the Greeks called the Canaanites. Who were the Canaanites?  Black people.
Click to expand...


Who are the Phoneticians?  Is that the ebonics spelling of Phoenicians?


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the negroes are working on their fists, whites have progressed to guns and beyond.
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily because they are pussies and not man enough to fight with their fists.  Any weakling can shoot someone. It takes a man to win a fist fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Primarily because they have enough brains, unlike you. Leave it to a shitskin to shun technological progress!
> 
> *Revisiting that golden age in the African desert does little to advance the case of Afrocentric Egyptologists, who argue that all ancient Egyptians, from King Tut to Cleopatra, were black Africans.*
> 
> *Even famed Harvard Egyptologist George Reisner—whose discoveries between 1916 and 1919 offered the first archaeological evidence of Nubian kings who ruled over Egypt—besmirched his own findings by insisting that black Africans could not possibly have constructed the monuments he was excavating. He believed that Nubia’s leaders, including Piye, were light-skinned Egypto-Libyans who ruled over the primitive Africans. That their moment of greatness was so fleeting, he suggested, must be a consequence of the same leaders intermarrying with the “negroid elements.”*
> 
> That's from National Geographic. I guess you need to do more than look at the pretty pictures to understand what they're saying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit white boys are pussies. I agree.  They need guns or they would be extinct by now since they cant hold their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites use their brains to better their society through technological advancement, while the negro chimps are stuck chucking shit and using a donated white technology here and there. If it makes your knuckle-dragging, inferior negro brain feel better, please go right ahead and assume I wrote something I didn't write about whites being pussies for using their brains. Those so-called "pussies" are still the richest, most powerful, smartest men around and they get to have whatever women they want, which happen to almost always be white. That's because power doesn't come from a fist and beauty doesn't come from fat asses and shit-colored skin. If it did, gorillas would rule the earth.
> 
> I also noticed you said nothing of my argument, which soundly defeated your "black alphabet" nonsense. No surprise there! I never expected a dumbass like you to argue coherently. Keep your legends about the mythical smart negro race to the negrohood, as it only impresses the porch monkeys there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how you slice it your type of white boys are pussies if you dont have a gun. You can write a dissertation and nothing will change about that.
> 
> You never had a argument regarding the alphabet. Its already known the Phoneticians are the ones that created the alphabet. Who were the Phoneticians?  That was the name the Greeks called the Canaanites. Who were the Canaanites?  Black people.
Click to expand...




Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the negroes are working on their fists, whites have progressed to guns and beyond.
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily because they are pussies and not man enough to fight with their fists.  Any weakling can shoot someone. It takes a man to win a fist fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Primarily because they have enough brains, unlike you. Leave it to a shitskin to shun technological progress!
> 
> *Revisiting that golden age in the African desert does little to advance the case of Afrocentric Egyptologists, who argue that all ancient Egyptians, from King Tut to Cleopatra, were black Africans.*
> 
> *Even famed Harvard Egyptologist George Reisner—whose discoveries between 1916 and 1919 offered the first archaeological evidence of Nubian kings who ruled over Egypt—besmirched his own findings by insisting that black Africans could not possibly have constructed the monuments he was excavating. He believed that Nubia’s leaders, including Piye, were light-skinned Egypto-Libyans who ruled over the primitive Africans. That their moment of greatness was so fleeting, he suggested, must be a consequence of the same leaders intermarrying with the “negroid elements.”*
> 
> That's from National Geographic. I guess you need to do more than look at the pretty pictures to understand what they're saying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit white boys are pussies. I agree.  They need guns or they would be extinct by now since they cant hold their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites use their brains to better their society through technological advancement, while the negro chimps are stuck chucking shit and using a donated white technology here and there. If it makes your knuckle-dragging, inferior negro brain feel better, please go right ahead and assume I wrote something I didn't write about whites being pussies for using their brains. Those so-called "pussies" are still the richest, most powerful, smartest men around and they get to have whatever women they want, which happen to almost always be white. That's because power doesn't come from a fist and beauty doesn't come from fat asses and shit-colored skin. If it did, gorillas would rule the earth.
> 
> I also noticed you said nothing of my argument, which soundly defeated your "black alphabet" nonsense. No surprise there! I never expected a dumbass like you to argue coherently. Keep your legends about the mythical smart negro race to the negrohood, as it only impresses the porch monkeys there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how you slice it your type of white boys are pussies if you dont have a gun. You can write a dissertation and nothing will change about that.
> 
> You never had a argument regarding the alphabet. Its already known the Phoneticians are the ones that created the alphabet. Who were the Phoneticians?  That was the name the Greeks called the Canaanites. Who were the Canaanites?  Black people.
Click to expand...


If, as you say, black people created the alphabet, when are they going to learn to use it?  The Phoenicians did it around 1050 BC.  That's over 3000 years ago.  That long and blacks still haven't learned.  

As for the guns, you can write all the dissertations you want regarding what you claim.  The statistics say otherwise.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites use their brains to better their society through technological advancement, while the negro chimps are stuck chucking shit and using a donated white technology here and there. If it makes your knuckle-dragging, inferior negro brain feel better, please go right ahead and assume I wrote something I didn't write about whites being pussies for using their brains. Those so-called "pussies" are still the richest, most powerful, smartest men around and they get to have whatever women they want, which happen to almost always be white. That's because power doesn't come from a fist and beauty doesn't come from fat asses and shit-colored skin. If it did, gorillas would rule the earth.
> 
> I also noticed you said nothing of my argument, which soundly defeated your "black alphabet" nonsense. No surprise there! I never expected a dumbass like you to argue coherently. Keep your legends about the mythical smart negro race to the negrohood, as it only impresses the porch monkeys there.
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how you slice it your type of white boys are pussies if you dont have a gun. You can write a dissertation and nothing will change about that.
> 
> You never had a argument regarding the alphabet. Its already known the Phoneticians are the ones that created the alphabet. Who were the Phoneticians?  That was the name the Greeks called the Canaanites. Who were the Canaanites?  Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phoenicia was made up of countries like Egypt and nearby areas.
> 
> DNA from ancient Egyptian mummies reveals their ancestry
> 
> *Researchers wrung genetic material from 151 Egyptian mummies,  radiocarbon dated between Egypt's New Kingdom (the oldest at 1388 B.C.) to the Roman Period (the youngest at 426 A.D.)*
> 
> That period pretty much covers that country's existence and then some. The results are:
> 
> *Despite repeated conquests of Egypt, by Alexander the Great, Greeks, Romans, Arabs and Assyrians — the list goes on — ancient Egyptians showed little genetic change. “The other big surprise,” Krause said, “was we didn't find much sub-Saharan African ancestry.”
> 
> Ancient Egyptians were closely related to people who lived along the eastern Mediterranean, the analysis showed. They also shared genetic material with residents of the Turkish peninsula at the time and Europe.
> 
> It was not until relatively recently in Egypt's long history that sub-Saharan genetic influences became more pronounced. “In the last 1,500 years, Egypt became more African, if you want,” Krause said.*
> 
> Your "black Pharaohs" myth has been soundly debunked. It doesn't work except on your fellow he-boon and she-boon negrohood porch monkeys. The blacks came to the area after the events you credit the negroes with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Egypt was Black as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's pointless to argue with a knuckle-dragging he-boon like you. You won't even accept proof that you are wrong. It's like arguing with a gorilla: pointless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, that had nothing to do with the Canaanites the Greeks called Phonecians. That was a different group of Black people. So tell me who is the father of the Canaanites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like Lebanon? That's even further away from the negroes! Do you have some evidence that they were black? Or is it another "well known fact" like the black pharaohs bullshit you keep resurrecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just contradicted yourself monkey. I gave you the proof. You pretended to not see it.
Click to expand...


No, BOY, your types something and called it proof.


----------



## Unkotare

Conservative65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's too embarrassed to say. He's not a man who stands up for his convictions. I.e., he's not a man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the USMB filter it too embarrassed to allow it to be said.
> 
> You should be embarrassed to be one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy. Any words can be posted here, if you're smart enough, that is. Apparently, that rules a **** like you out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> N*gger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Looks like you're not smart enough to spell it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as you know what it says and understand that it applies to you.
Click to expand...






What does it say?


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> That study went by genetic diversity.
> 
> Whites for starters aren't the least genetically diverse.
> 
> Most of Asia, except Arabs, all Australoids, and all Native Americans are less genetically diverse than Whites.
> 
> Furthermore, Chimps are much more genetically diverse than Humans, as are most animals, insects etc.
> 
> If we were to conclude from such a study, we would conclude that Humans are genetically inferior to most of the planet.


White people are less genetically diverse than Blacks. They obviously have genetic variance between say… Scandinavians and Italians or Anglo Saxons and Spaniards but evidently, those genetic differences are somehow never linked to intelligence.

If there is enough genetic difference for white ppl to have different hair colour, eye colour and different average height, then why not intelligence?

You never want to theorize on which group of White people are the least intelligent. That is only used for talking about black people. Right ?

The answer is because this is not science, it’s politics and to ask that question does not serve the political goals of white supremacy.

You don’t want to face the idea that you might belong to the dumbest group of White people in your little hierarchy, so you theorize that “Whiteness” simply makes all Whites just as capable, and all Blacks equally disadvantaged.


----------



## Conservative65

Unkotare said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the USMB filter it too embarrassed to allow it to be said.
> 
> You should be embarrassed to be one.
> 
> 
> 
> Pussy. Any words can be posted here, if you're smart enough, that is. Apparently, that rules a **** like you out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> N*gger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Looks like you're not smart enough to spell it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as you know what it says and understand that it applies to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does it say?
Click to expand...


If you're too stupid to know now, you're too stupid to know later.


----------



## Cossack1483

Perfect solution.  Establish an Advanced Caucasian Society.  Allow non whites to destroy themselves.  Do not allow non whites to access the benefits created by Europeans.  A simple attitude of "avoid the groid" will disable the joo from weaponizing the mamzer.  For example , why were negros given cars / offered employment? Additionally, disecting the joo from society will diminish the negro problem.


----------



## Conservative65

Unkotare said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is "you assholes"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that can't figure out what NL means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would seem to include you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what it means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
Click to expand...


Already have.  Not my problem you're too stupid to realize it.


----------



## Faun

Conservative65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's too embarrassed to say. He's not a man who stands up for his convictions. I.e., he's not a man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the USMB filter it too embarrassed to allow it to be said.
> 
> You should be embarrassed to be one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy. Any words can be posted here, if you're smart enough, that is. Apparently, that rules a **** like you out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> N*gger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Looks like you're not smart enough to spell it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as you know what it says and understand that it applies to you.
Click to expand...

And you remain too embarrassed to say what you mean. You prove you have no balls to stand up for your convictions. I can live with that.


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> BS, some of the most intelligent White men  were racist, eugenicists, and supremacists.
> 
> Nazi member Wernher Von Braun put a man on the Moon.
> 
> KKK member Borglum sculpted Mount Rushmore.
> 
> Darwin who founded evolution thought of the Fuegian Natives as savages who were hardly Human.
> 
> Nikola Tesla spoke of cleansing the savages of this World.
> 
> William Shockley who invented the transistor radio spoke of eugenics, and Black inferiority.
> 
> James Watson who discovered DNA structure, spoke of Blacks not being equal.
> 
> Other not notable mentions include philosophers Immanuel Kant, Voltaire, and Schopenhauer, or naturalists Curvier, or Linnaeus all racists.


Have I denied that white people have invented stuff ?

No.

So why do you feel the need to produce a list that I already know ?

You're comments about white people inventions assume that whites are completely fair-minded, and that everyone starts from the same position and that racism does not exist and that white ppl can judge merit in a colour-blind way.

I do not know of any study that shows them capable of that. They will take a less qualified white over a black person.

Hell black people was not even allowed to go to school with whites until the 60's and when they did, they needed armed guards for Elizabeth Eckford






But considering you wish to go down the road of ordering societies as inferior or superior, then the way to do it, is to take from the start.

If you want to take in all of human history, that is the 100 thousand years modern man has been on the planet, not just the last 300 years then the Egyptians are by far the most inventive. They invented stuff like, civilization. They have been on top for 40% of human history, more than twice as long as whites. A good fraction of what we think of as “Greek” is Egyptian. Egypt is African. In the past it was much blacker than it is now.

You forget that you live at only ONE point in history, that other points in history were different. If fates were written in people’s genes, then little in the world would change Anglos would have been on top not only since the Battle of Waterloo in 1815 but for most of history. Instead for most of history they were backwards. Before 1500 they were nothing compared to the Chinese, the Persians, the Greeks, the Romans, the Arabs, the Turks, the Egyptians or the Mali Empire at their height.

No one in his right mind in 1500 would have thought that someday English would become a world language, a respected language of learning, science and business. If you
said that in 1500 people would have thought you had too much to drink.

The most important inventions have come from Africa take for example agriculture and metallurgy. They were both developed, independently in West Africa. Humans spent 10s of thousands of years as hunter gatherers before somebody figured out that if you plant seeds in the ground, irrigate and take care of them, you can settle in one area and not have to wander about looking for food.

Seems pretty obvious  but if no-one explained it to you, you’d have no idea how it works. Iron industry, in both smelting and forging for tools and weapons, appeared in Sub-Saharan Africa by 1200 BCE.

*Agriculture and iron smelting were 2 of the most important things man ever discovered because they create a foundation for so many other things.*

The major inventions were almost all from Africa including cooking and mining. From 10000 to 1000 BC, the list is dominated by India ( Indus Valley ), China , Egypt and the Middle-East( Mesopotamia ). Barely any European name is there. Since 1000 BC Greece and Rome starts to appear on the list. It is also important to note the nature of the inventions.

Egyptian inventions ? (Where do I begin ?) Included metal block printing, fountain pen, astrolabic quadrant, hand cannon,, maths, chemistry, government and an emphasis of the kind of tools used in architecture.

Moorish inventions included street lighting, talc, libaries, police force. Middle Eastern inventions included various lamps, pharmacy and various astronomical, optical and medical instruments. Pinhole camera, magnifying lens and inhalation anaesthetic.

Going back even further in the Palolithic era, apart from spear and flute in Germany and canoe in Australia there were Indian inventions included toilet, bathroom, drainage, plastic surgery, cataract surgery, early form of chess. Chinese inventions included trebuchet, gunpowder, compass, suspension bridge, rotary fan, paper, printing press, gun.

I could spend several thousand words referring you to the evidence on this subject, compiled by African and European scholars alike, which demonstrates both the racism and absurdity of your arguments. But if you are truly interested in this material you would be better served to seek out the information yourself, seeing as how it will be far more adequately presented therein than I could do here. You can begin by googling the books of Cheikh Anta Diop, Molefi Asante, and Walter Rodney, Ivan Van Sertima among others; and for you whose racism will most likely lead you to dismiss black scholars on these subjects, you can always examine the writings of Basil Davidson: one of the most respected Africa scholars in modern history, who is decidedly both white and British.

Racial discrimination led to many inventors from non-white communities to be completely disregarded and their works denied due recognition. Since whites theorize blacks are subhuman, then why open the door to a monkey ? For the past 300 years that has been white people's logic, and if they never let blacks get into anything, the logic is safe.

Ever heard of Jagadish Chandra Bose from India ? This is a guy who hardly got the kind of attention his peers got for works on radio transmission. Surely, had there not been the racial discrimination, it is logical to say that more names of non-whites would have appeared in the list of inventors. I must admit to finding it difficult to comprehend the extent of your ignorance that compels you to keep on making statements like yours.

Now I know you will not dispute what I'm saying. You''ll dismiss it

You choose which facts you wishes to believe in. It 's part of how your racist delusion works. If you are going to overlook whatever facts of history that do not suit your argument, then it is pointless to say anything to you. You are locked in your own self-delusion and nothing I say will make any difference.

Debating with people like you is like farting in a windstorm. You have your preconceived notions in place and have no intentions of listening to what anyone has to say.
Why don’t you just come out and say it white man…whites created the planet Earth and every planet in our solar system. SHEESH.


----------



## Paul Essien

Conservative65 said:


> You can't count you blacks fucking monkeys as being diverse.


If you're discussing something and you think you're POV is valid, then show it, you lose the moral high ground when you return to an immature attitude that you should have grown out of a long time ago.

You make foolish observations such as there is one gigantic “White Race” and also believe there is one huge “Black Race” Of course, even the most cursory googling on the subject of African genetic diversity will show you that African peoples have extremely diverse and divergent genetic makeups.

But to you they are all be guided by the same “dumb gene” or the same “violence gene,” or “fast running gene.” Right ?

But to you all look blk ppl are alike. It doesn’t matter if we have a variety of different features, different average heights, have reached different levels of civilization, and self-identify as different peoples.

*NO ! 




*

Blacks are ONE race !! not two, or five, or twenty Black races.........*ONE !!!!! *

*



*

Because in order for you're mumbo jumbo to really work, it requires a genetically homogenous race of Blacks who all share roughly the same DNA.

I would have more respect for you if you manned-up and dropped the pseudo-scientific charade and said,

“I just can't stand black people”

At least that would be true.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That study went by genetic diversity.
> 
> Whites for starters aren't the least genetically diverse.
> 
> Most of Asia, except Arabs, all Australoids, and all Native Americans are less genetically diverse than Whites.
> 
> Furthermore, Chimps are much more genetically diverse than Humans, as are most animals, insects etc.
> 
> If we were to conclude from such a study, we would conclude that Humans are genetically inferior to most of the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> White people are less genetically diverse than Blacks. They obviously have genetic variance between say… Scandinavians and Italians or Anglo Saxons and Spaniards but evidently, those genetic differences are somehow never linked to intelligence.
> 
> If there is enough genetic difference for white ppl to have different hair colour, eye colour and different average height, then why not intelligence?
> 
> You never want to theorize on which group of White people are the least intelligent. That is only used for talking about black people. Right ?
> 
> The answer is because this is not science, it’s politics and to ask that question does not serve the political goals of white supremacy.
> 
> You don’t want to face the idea that you might belong to the dumbest group of White people in your little hierarchy, so you theorize that “Whiteness” simply makes all Whites just as capable, and all Blacks equally disadvantaged.
Click to expand...


South-Eastern Europeans appear to be the least intelligent Europeans on a collective basis, North-Eastern Europeans appear to be the most intelligent Europeans.

How do we know this?

Because of Pisa scores, and IQ scores being higher in nations like Finland, or Estonia, and lower in countries like Albania, and Macedonia.

This fits with the genetic clines, with North-Eastern Europe being further removed from Arabs, and Africans, and South-Eastern Europeans being closer to Arabs, and Africans.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> BS, some of the most intelligent White men  were racist, eugenicists, and supremacists.
> 
> Nazi member Wernher Von Braun put a man on the Moon.
> 
> KKK member Borglum sculpted Mount Rushmore.
> 
> Darwin who founded evolution thought of the Fuegian Natives as savages who were hardly Human.
> 
> Nikola Tesla spoke of cleansing the savages of this World.
> 
> William Shockley who invented the transistor radio spoke of eugenics, and Black inferiority.
> 
> James Watson who discovered DNA structure, spoke of Blacks not being equal.
> 
> Other not notable mentions include philosophers Immanuel Kant, Voltaire, and Schopenhauer, or naturalists Curvier, or Linnaeus all racists.
> 
> 
> 
> Have I denied that white people have invented stuff ?
> 
> No.
> 
> So why do you feel the need to produce a list that I already know ?
Click to expand...


Well, you made it out like racist Whites are only losers.
On the contrary there's been quite a number of intelligent  White racists.


----------



## Cossack1483

So ,  Mr. Essien , would you concurr with the development of "New Africa"?  A colored ethno state?  Say , Jackson MS on roids?  Detroit?  Chicongo?  Memphrica?  All severely negrofied areas just asking to be owned and operated by the negro.  Works for us.


----------



## Conservative65

Paul Essien said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't count you blacks fucking monkeys as being diverse.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're discussing something and you think you're POV is valid, then show it, you lose the moral high ground when you return to an immature attitude that you should have grown out of a long time ago.
> 
> You make foolish observations such as there is one gigantic “White Race” and also believe there is one huge “Black Race” Of course, even the most cursory googling on the subject of African genetic diversity will show you that African peoples have extremely diverse and divergent genetic makeups.
> 
> But to you they are all be guided by the same “dumb gene” or the same “violence gene,” or “fast running gene.” Right ?
> 
> But to you all look blk ppl are alike. It doesn’t matter if we have a variety of different features, different average heights, have reached different levels of civilization, and self-identify as different peoples.
> 
> *NO !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Blacks are ONE race !! not two, or five, or twenty Black races.........*ONE !!!!! *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Because in order for you're mumbo jumbo to really work, it requires a genetically homogenous race of Blacks who all share roughly the same DNA.
> 
> I would have more respect for you if you manned-up and dropped the pseudo-scientific charade and said,
> 
> “I just can't stand black people”
> 
> At least that would be true.
Click to expand...


I don't have a problem with black people.    Black people have a problem with your kind, BOY.


----------



## Faun

Paul Essien said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't count you blacks fucking monkeys as being diverse.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're discussing something and you think you're POV is valid, then show it, you lose the moral high ground when you return to an immature attitude that you should have grown out of a long time ago.
> 
> You make foolish observations such as there is one gigantic “White Race” and also believe there is one huge “Black Race” Of course, even the most cursory googling on the subject of African genetic diversity will show you that African peoples have extremely diverse and divergent genetic makeups.
> 
> But to you they are all be guided by the same “dumb gene” or the same “violence gene,” or “fast running gene.” Right ?
> 
> But to you all look blk ppl are alike. It doesn’t matter if we have a variety of different features, different average heights, have reached different levels of civilization, and self-identify as different peoples.
> 
> *NO !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Blacks are ONE race !! not two, or five, or twenty Black races.........*ONE !!!!! *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Because in order for you're mumbo jumbo to really work, it requires a genetically homogenous race of Blacks who all share roughly the same DNA.
> 
> I would have more respect for you if you manned-up and dropped the pseudo-scientific charade and said,
> 
> “I just can't stand black people”
> 
> At least that would be true.
Click to expand...

You're asking for too much from that one. He's simply not capable of complying. He IS the monkey he's portraying others to be. That's what makes him feel better about himself.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> BS, some of the most intelligent White men  were racist, eugenicists, and supremacists.
> 
> Nazi member Wernher Von Braun put a man on the Moon.
> 
> KKK member Borglum sculpted Mount Rushmore.
> 
> Darwin who founded evolution thought of the Fuegian Natives as savages who were hardly Human.
> 
> Nikola Tesla spoke of cleansing the savages of this World.
> 
> William Shockley who invented the transistor radio spoke of eugenics, and Black inferiority.
> 
> James Watson who discovered DNA structure, spoke of Blacks not being equal.
> 
> Other not notable mentions include philosophers Immanuel Kant, Voltaire, and Schopenhauer, or naturalists Curvier, or Linnaeus all racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems pretty obvious  but if no-one explained it to you, you’d have no idea how it works. Iron industry, in both smelting and forging for tools and weapons, appeared in Sub-Saharan Africa by 1200 BCE.
> 
> *Agriculture and iron smelting were 2 of the most important things man ever discovered because they create a foundation for so many other things.*
Click to expand...


Uh, the Vinca Culture of Serbia 7,500 years ago founded metal smelting, and the Copper age, or so says the evidence.

The Iron age did not start metal smelting, nor the Iron age start in Africa, the Iron age started in now what is Turkey.


----------



## Faun

Conservative65 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't count you blacks fucking monkeys as being diverse.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're discussing something and you think you're POV is valid, then show it, you lose the moral high ground when you return to an immature attitude that you should have grown out of a long time ago.
> 
> You make foolish observations such as there is one gigantic “White Race” and also believe there is one huge “Black Race” Of course, even the most cursory googling on the subject of African genetic diversity will show you that African peoples have extremely diverse and divergent genetic makeups.
> 
> But to you they are all be guided by the same “dumb gene” or the same “violence gene,” or “fast running gene.” Right ?
> 
> But to you all look blk ppl are alike. It doesn’t matter if we have a variety of different features, different average heights, have reached different levels of civilization, and self-identify as different peoples.
> 
> *NO !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Blacks are ONE race !! not two, or five, or twenty Black races.........*ONE !!!!! *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Because in order for you're mumbo jumbo to really work, it requires a genetically homogenous race of Blacks who all share roughly the same DNA.
> 
> I would have more respect for you if you manned-up and dropped the pseudo-scientific charade and said,
> 
> “I just can't stand black people”
> 
> At least that would be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're asking for too much from that one. He's simply not capable of complying. He IS the monkey he's portraying others to be. That's what makes him feel better about himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You assume I follow orders of a black.
> 
> Seems you're the n*gger I've portrayed you to be.
Click to expand...

Wrong again, moron. I make no such assumptions.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> BS, some of the most intelligent White men  were racist, eugenicists, and supremacists.
> 
> Nazi member Wernher Von Braun put a man on the Moon.
> 
> KKK member Borglum sculpted Mount Rushmore.
> 
> Darwin who founded evolution thought of the Fuegian Natives as savages who were hardly Human.
> 
> Nikola Tesla spoke of cleansing the savages of this World.
> 
> William Shockley who invented the transistor radio spoke of eugenics, and Black inferiority.
> 
> James Watson who discovered DNA structure, spoke of Blacks not being equal.
> 
> Other not notable mentions include philosophers Immanuel Kant, Voltaire, and Schopenhauer, or naturalists Curvier, or Linnaeus all racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humans spent 10s of thousands of years as hunter gatherers before somebody figured out that if you plant seeds in the ground, irrigate and take care of them, you can settle in one area and not have to wander about looking for food.
Click to expand...


I have much more to add, which I can't because I actually have a job to get to.

But, 8,000 years ago there were only very small numbers of Europeans, like 20 of them.

Meanwhile, the Mediterranean basin had up to millions 8,000 years.

Furthermore, 8,000 years ago was the Glacial Younger Dryas in Europe, not in the Levant where agriculture was founded.

So, why is it so shocking that the Levant, rather than Europe invented agriculture?


----------



## Unkotare

Conservative65 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pussy. Any words can be posted here, if you're smart enough, that is. Apparently, that rules a **** like you out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N*gger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Looks like you're not smart enough to spell it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as you know what it says and understand that it applies to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does it say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're too stupid to know now, you're too stupid to know later.
Click to expand...





Are you too scared to say it?


----------



## Cossack1483

Unkotare said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> N*gger.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Looks like you're not smart enough to spell it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as you know what it says and understand that it applies to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does it say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're too stupid to know now, you're too stupid to know later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you too scared to say it?
Click to expand...


No , not at all.   JEWS WILL NOT REPLACE US.


----------



## Faun

Cossack1483 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Looks like you're not smart enough to spell it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you know what it says and understand that it applies to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does it say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're too stupid to know now, you're too stupid to know later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you too scared to say it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No , not at all.   JEWS WILL NOT REPLACE US.
Click to expand...

With whom do you believe Jews are trying to replace you?


----------



## Faun

Unkotare said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> N*gger.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Looks like you're not smart enough to spell it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as you know what it says and understand that it applies to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does it say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're too stupid to know now, you're too stupid to know later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you too scared to say it?
Click to expand...

Of course he is, otherwise, he would have. Hell, he even resorted to the silly excuse that the forum filter won't let him when any word can be posted here. He's just another racist pussy.


----------



## Hugo Furst

bgrouse said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The future of civilization relies on racial self segregation.
> 
> 
> 
> If whites self segregate they will die out.  Other races dont have that problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, because Whites just can't make it without non-Whites, even if we made it this far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You only made this far because Blacks and other people of color educated you and injected better DNA into your race. if you were isolated with no one to interbreed with you would die out due to being recessive. Thats science not speculation.  Why do you think all you white nationalists get so upset when Black guys sex your women?
> 
> Whites Genetically Weaker Than Blacks, Study Finds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites aren't pure, and the less pure they are the bigger savages they tend to be.
> 
> Whites genetically weaker?
> Is that why Whites dominate science, invention, the World's strongest man competition, make more money, live longer etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's what the moron thinks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot Blacks taught whites how to read, write, do math, and gave them their alphabet, calendar etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, in the real world:
> 
> _The SAT includes a critical reading section and a mathematics section, each scored on a scale ranging from 200 to 800 points.19,20 In 2008, the overall average score on the critical reading section was 502, with *White students* having the highest average of any racial/ethnic group (*528*). Asian/Pacific Islander students had the second highest average critical reading score (513), followed by American Indian/Alaska Native (485), Puerto Rican (456), Other Hispanic/Latino (455), Mexican American (454), and *Black students* (*430*).
> Although the critical reading and mathematics sections have the same score range, in general, average scores were higher on the mathematics section. The overall average score on the mathematics section was 515 in 2008. Asian/Pacific Islander students had the highest mathematics average in 2008 (581), which was higher than the averages of *White * (*537*), American Indian/Alaska Native (491), Mexican American (463), Other Hispanic/Latino (461), Puerto Rican (453), and *Black *(*426*) students. Although Asian/Pacific Islander and White students improved their mathematics scores from 2006 to 2008 (by 3 points and 1 point, respectively), the performance of all other racial/ethnic groups shown declined by 1 to 3 points.
> _
> The morons can't even learn how to do math and language when it's taught to them and he thinks they thought it up from the beginning and taught whites!
Click to expand...


Source?


----------



## Hugo Furst

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's never the inventor who says their work is evidence of racial superiority; It's not the great sculptor who announces to the world that their art signifies the racial supremacy of the group to which they belong.
> 
> It's only life’s losers who seek out evidence of their own brilliance or potential in the works of others. Only those who secretly harbor suspicions of their own inferiority feel compelled, as a general rule, to insist upon how much better than you they are.
> 
> *Truly amazing talents never need to tell others how truly amazing they are. *
> 
> They just go out, do the work and demonstrate their excellence silently.  Those who publicly proclaim how great they are, on the other hand, are almost always trying to convince themselves. And given your persistence, you are finding the job harder than you imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS, some of the most intelligent White men  were racist, eugenicists, and supremacists.
> 
> Nazi member Wernher Von Braun put a man on the Moon.
> 
> KKK member Borglum sculpted Mount Rushmore.
> 
> Darwin who founded evolution thought of the Fuegian Natives as savages who were hardly Human.
> 
> Nikola Tesla spoke of cleansing the savages of this World.
> 
> William Shockley who invented the transistor radio spoke of eugenics, and Black inferiority.
> 
> James Watson who discovered DN*A* structure, spoke of Blacks not being equal.
> 
> Other not notable mentions include philosophers Immanuel Kant, Voltaire, and Schopenhauer, or naturalists Curvier, or *Linnaeus* all racists.
Click to expand...




SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> BS, some of the most intelligent White men were racist, eugenicists, and supremacists


an oxymoron if I've ever seen one


----------



## Cossack1483

Faun said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you know what it says and understand that it applies to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does it say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're too stupid to know now, you're too stupid to know later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you too scared to say it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No , not at all.   JEWS WILL NOT REPLACE US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With whom do you believe Jews are trying to replace you?
Click to expand...


muds


----------



## Paul Essien

Cossack1483 said:


> So ,  Mr. Essien , would you concurr with the development of "New Africa"?  A colored ethno state?  Say , Jackson MS on roids?  Detroit?  Chicongo?  Memphrica?  All severely negrofied areas just asking to be owned and operated by the negro.  Works for us.


Detroit. Chicago and every where else you mentioned are all controlled by the white supremacists. There is no such thing as a 100% black owned and controlled area not only in America but in the world


----------



## Cossack1483

Detroit is 89% negro.  This would make a good start for a negro nation.   Let's make africa great again and give such venues to the muds.


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Well, you made it out like racist Whites are only losers.
> On the contrary there's been quite a number of intelligent  White racists.


Depends how you define intelligence

The Unabomber was a certified genius and Ted Bundy was of well-above-average intelligence, But if you want to call a man who used to slit women from the vagina to the neck, intelligent that's on you. I'm sure they would have done would well on the Stanford-Binet or Wonderlich Industrial Aptitude Test.

You like to prattle about so called "white inventions" but millions of people in this world live very fulfiling, happy lives without telephones and TV's and I-Phones.

And pretty much all the inventions you talk about are not as important as to what bees accomplish everyday : pollinating plants that bring forth fruit, nuts and berries, and thereby keep the chain of life trotting along.

Without bees humans would have little to eat and struggle to feed the planet. So even creatures to which you'd extend little if any credit for their intelligence, are more important to life on this planet than even the most impressive pile of technological junk you're blabbing on about.

And many of the inventions you claim, were not even invented by the people you claim they were, as it's not about who invents, but who gets the ownership and thus claim it for oneself.

It's about who gets the patent first.

US and UK companies and business people have done it for ages. They see an idea, invention, something which is common somewhere else, go back home, patent it and claim the rights. After that they become the inventors and owners of the said product, no matter how many centuries it has been used by other people in their culture

*And here's the real point about intelligence
*
If IQ is so important and so trustworthy, then don't you demand that all the top positions are given to those with the highest IQ?

Why have elections ? Just give it to the leader with the highest IQ. Why have job interviews or resumes ? Just give it to the person with the highest IQ.

And this is where you  pause. Right ?

"_Oh well, erm...yeah...but...come on....not saying IQ is everything...but erm...yeah it does say something_"

*And that's why guys like you don't drive their arguments to their logical conclusions:
*
Because you know that no human being can be baked down to a number .


----------



## Paul Essien

Cossack1483 said:


> Detroit is 89% negro.  This would make a good start for a negro nation.   Let's make africa great again and give such venues to the muds.


How can you have a black nation in a system of white supremacy ?


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> then the Egyptians are by far the most inventive. They invented stuff like, oh, civilization. They have been on top for 40% of human history,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egyptians were not Black, nor were they the inventors civilization.
> 
> Never heard of Mesopotamia, huh?
Click to expand...

Actually I have already proven the Egyptians were Black. The founder of Egypt was Black as shown in the bible. The Sphinx is a Black man. You dont think people built monuments to Blacks when they werent Black do you? The inventors of civilization was actually in the Ethiopian region and this knowledge migrated to Egypt via the Nile. Egyptians beat the Sumerians by the virtue of location. They were closer to the well of knowledge in Africa. The Sumerians were Blacks as well. There is a reason they called themselves sag-gig-ga or “Black Heads.”  They were Black.  Biblical and scientific evidence point to the fact that they were Black. They just dont tell you white people because it would make you feel more inferior than you already instinctively feel.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, because of unequal collective achievements, they must be equal, gotcha.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure white people have invented things.
> 
> Happy now ?
> 
> But at the same time 99.99% of white people have invented nothing.
> 
> So called white inventions are not because white people are so much smarter than everyone else but because progress in science and invention is built on what has gone before. The more science you know the more science you can discover.
> 
> The more inventions you have at hand, the more new inventions you can come up with. That is why the progress is exponential. It comes from the nature of science and technology, not from the nature of white people's intelligence.
> 
> You take the way the world is now and read it back into people’s genes. You forget that you live at only one point in history, that other points in history were different. If you were born 1300 the chineses could ran around bragging about there inventions. If you were born 100BC the Fgyptians could have done the same.
> 
> Anglos would have been on top not only since the Battle of Waterloo in 1815 but for most of history. Instead for most of history they were backwards. Before 1500 they were nothing compared to the Chinese, the Persians, the Greeks, the Romans, the Arabs, the Turks, the Egyptians or the Mali Empire at their height.
> 
> No one in his right mind in 1500 would have thought that someday English would become a world language, a respected language of learning, science and business. If you said that in 1500 people would have thought you had too much to drink. The apparent differences between the races are produced by accidents of history, not by genes or IQ.
> 
> If you want to take in all of human history, that is the 100 thousand years modern man has been on the planet, not just the last 300 years where Northern white Europeans have got their act together, then the Egyptians are by far the most inventive. They invented stuff like, oh, civilization. They have been on top for 40% of human history, more than twice as long as whites. A good fraction of what we think of as “Greek” is Egyptian. Egypt is African. In the past it was much blacker than it is now.
> 
> Black people were the original inventors of the disciplines that helped bring the world into the technological age. Mathematics, physics, astronomy, building in stone and bricks, metallurgy and all the root subjects that were necessary to push the world into today's modern age, were begun by in Egypt, Nubia-Kush, Mesopotamia, Sabea and Black Naga India.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of those are particularly Black Negroid, in fact only the Nubia-Kush were, and likely half Black Negroid at that. Just like the modern people in that region.
> 
> One thing is true though, none of those people are particularly impressive today.
> 
> How come?
> 
> Maybe because they just had a lot more people, and a better climate, as a head start?
Click to expand...

I already told you that terms like "negroid" that white boys make up to separate Blacks hold no validity. There is no place on any map named negroid. Its a made up term. They were Black and you just have to accept that fact. There is not much you can do about it.


----------



## Unkotare

Cossack1483 said:


> So ,  Mr. Essien , would you concurr with the development of "New Africa"?  A colored ethno state?  Say , Jackson MS on roids?  Detroit?  Chicongo?  Memphrica?  All severely negrofied areas just asking to be owned and operated by the negro.  Works for us.






"Us"? Who the fuck do you fantasize that you speak for?


----------



## Faun

Cossack1483 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does it say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're too stupid to know now, you're too stupid to know later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you too scared to say it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No , not at all.   JEWS WILL NOT REPLACE US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With whom do you believe Jews are trying to replace you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> muds
Click to expand...

Why? And what's your proof?


----------



## Unkotare

Cossack1483 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Looks like you're not smart enough to spell it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you know what it says and understand that it applies to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does it say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're too stupid to know now, you're too stupid to know later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you too scared to say it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No , not at all.   JEWS WILL NOT REPLACE US.
Click to expand...







What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Cossack1483

Paul Essien said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit is 89% negro.  This would make a good start for a negro nation.   Let's make africa great again and give such venues to the muds.
> 
> 
> 
> How can you have a black nation in a system of white supremacy ?
Click to expand...


Go make your own Nation.  Don't suck off Whitey.  Make africa great again or perhaps start a new africa such as detroit , memphrica , apelanta , etc.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Cossack1483 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit is 89% negro.  This would make a good start for a negro nation.   Let's make africa great again and give such venues to the muds.
> 
> 
> 
> How can you have a black nation in a system of white supremacy ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go make your own Nation.  Don't suck off Whitey.  Make africa great again or perhaps start a new africa such as detroit , memphrica , apelanta , etc.
Click to expand...


Perhaps you should help make America great again, and moved to _Bagne de Cayenne._


----------



## MarkDuffy

All my relationships have been interracial. Women are a totally different race and I dare anyone to argue the point!


----------



## Hugo Furst

MarkDuffy said:


> All my relationships have been interracial. Women are a totally different race and I dare anyone to argue the point!





MarkDuffy said:


> Women are a totally different race


You must proscribe to the old, Women are from Venus, Men are from Mars doctrine.

I disagree


Considering how many bitches I've met in my life, I firmly believe women are from Pluto


----------



## MarkDuffy

WillHaftawaite said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> All my relationships have been interracial. Women are a totally different race and I dare anyone to argue the point!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women are a totally different race
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must proscribe to the old, Women are from Venus, Men are from Mars doctrine.
> 
> I disagree
> 
> 
> Considering how many bitches I've met in my life, I firmly believe women are from Pluto
Click to expand...

and the women know we men are from Uranus


----------



## Unkotare

Cossack1483 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit is 89% negro.  This would make a good start for a negro nation.   Let's make africa great again and give such venues to the muds.
> 
> 
> 
> How can you have a black nation in a system of white supremacy ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go make your own Nation.  ... etc.
Click to expand...




Are you going to go make yours?


----------



## bgrouse

WillHaftawaite said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If whites self segregate they will die out.  Other races dont have that problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, because Whites just can't make it without non-Whites, even if we made it this far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You only made this far because Blacks and other people of color educated you and injected better DNA into your race. if you were isolated with no one to interbreed with you would die out due to being recessive. Thats science not speculation.  Why do you think all you white nationalists get so upset when Black guys sex your women?
> 
> Whites Genetically Weaker Than Blacks, Study Finds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites aren't pure, and the less pure they are the bigger savages they tend to be.
> 
> Whites genetically weaker?
> Is that why Whites dominate science, invention, the World's strongest man competition, make more money, live longer etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's what the moron thinks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot Blacks taught whites how to read, write, do math, and gave them their alphabet, calendar etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, in the real world:
> 
> _The SAT includes a critical reading section and a mathematics section, each scored on a scale ranging from 200 to 800 points.19,20 In 2008, the overall average score on the critical reading section was 502, with *White students* having the highest average of any racial/ethnic group (*528*). Asian/Pacific Islander students had the second highest average critical reading score (513), followed by American Indian/Alaska Native (485), Puerto Rican (456), Other Hispanic/Latino (455), Mexican American (454), and *Black students* (*430*).
> Although the critical reading and mathematics sections have the same score range, in general, average scores were higher on the mathematics section. The overall average score on the mathematics section was 515 in 2008. Asian/Pacific Islander students had the highest mathematics average in 2008 (581), which was higher than the averages of *White * (*537*), American Indian/Alaska Native (491), Mexican American (463), Other Hispanic/Latino (461), Puerto Rican (453), and *Black *(*426*) students. Although Asian/Pacific Islander and White students improved their mathematics scores from 2006 to 2008 (by 3 points and 1 point, respectively), the performance of all other racial/ethnic groups shown declined by 1 to 3 points.
> _
> The morons can't even learn how to do math and language when it's taught to them and he thinks they thought it up from the beginning and taught whites!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Source?
Click to expand...


The link is right in the text.


----------



## bgrouse

Paul Essien said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So ,  Mr. Essien , would you concurr with the development of "New Africa"?  A colored ethno state?  Say , Jackson MS on roids?  Detroit?  Chicongo?  Memphrica?  All severely negrofied areas just asking to be owned and operated by the negro.  Works for us.
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit. Chicago and every where else you mentioned are all controlled by the white supremacists. There is no such thing as a 100% black owned and controlled area not only in America but in the world
Click to expand...

I asked you before to show me how white supremacists control the African nation, even giving you an example to explain.

Unqualfied white man admitted into Harvard over more qualfied blacks

Did you respond to that already?


----------



## bgrouse

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you made it out like racist Whites are only losers.
> On the contrary there's been quite a number of intelligent  White racists.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends how you define intelligence
> 
> The Unabomber was a certified genius and Ted Bundy was of well-above-average intelligence, But if you want to call a man who used to slit women from the vagina to the neck, intelligent that's on you. I'm sure they would have done would well on the Stanford-Binet or Wonderlich Industrial Aptitude Test.
Click to expand...

What does being intelligent have to do with being nice?





> You like to prattle about so called "white inventions" but millions of people in this world live very fulfiling, happy lives without telephones and TV's and I-Phones.


Blacks should try living without computers and the internet. Then we won't see their bullshit online.





> And pretty much all the inventions you talk about are not as important as to what bees accomplish everyday : pollinating plants that bring forth fruit, nuts and berries, and thereby keep the chain of life trotting along.


And this has what to do with the relative merits of those inventions? Did blacks invent bees?





> Without bees humans would have little to eat and struggle to feed the planet. So even creatures to which you'd extend little if any credit for their intelligence, are more important to life on this planet than even the most impressive pile of technological junk you're blabbing on about.


This changes nothing regarding intelligence.





> And many of the inventions you claim, were not even invented by the people you claim they were, as it's not about who invents, but who gets the ownership and thus claim it for oneself.
> 
> It's about who gets the patent first.
> 
> US and UK companies and business people have done it for ages. They see an idea, invention, something which is common somewhere else, go back home, patent it and claim the rights. After that they become the inventors and owners of the said product, no matter how many centuries it has been used by other people in their culture
> 
> *And here's the real point about intelligence
> *
> If IQ is so important and so trustworthy, then don't you demand that all the top positions are given to those with the highest IQ?


Because being smart doesn't always equal wanting the best for those under your power?





> Why have elections ? Just give it to the leader with the highest IQ. Why have job interviews or resumes ? Just give it to the person with the highest IQ.
> 
> And this is where you  pause. Right ?
> 
> "_Oh well, erm...yeah...but...come on....not saying IQ is everything...but erm...yeah it does say something_"


IQ stands for _*I*ntelligence _*Q*uotient. Why would I pause?





> *And that's why guys like you don't drive their arguments to their logical conclusions:
> *
> Because you know that no human being can be baked down to a number .


----------



## bgrouse

Paul Essien said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit is 89% negro.  This would make a good start for a negro nation.   Let's make africa great again and give such venues to the muds.
> 
> 
> 
> How can you have a black nation in a system of white supremacy ?
Click to expand...

Have it outside of America, then. Still waiting for you to support how white supremacists rule those countries.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> then the Egyptians are by far the most inventive. They invented stuff like, oh, civilization. They have been on top for 40% of human history,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egyptians were not Black, nor were they the inventors civilization.
> 
> Never heard of Mesopotamia, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I have already proven the Egyptians were Black. The founder of Egypt was Black as shown in the bible. The Sphinx is a Black man. You dont think people built monuments to Blacks when they werent Black do you? The inventors of civilization was actually in the Ethiopian region and this knowledge migrated to Egypt via the Nile. Egyptians beat the Sumerians by the virtue of location. They were closer to the well of knowledge in Africa. The Sumerians were Blacks as well. There is a reason they called themselves sag-gig-ga or “Black Heads.”  They were Black.  Biblical and scientific evidence point to the fact that they were Black. They just dont tell you white people because it would make you feel more inferior than you already instinctively feel.
Click to expand...


Lol, because Ramses, really looked Black Negroid.

Black head could mean Black hair, doof. quite a few Whites have Black hair.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you made it out like racist Whites are only losers.
> On the contrary there's been quite a number of intelligent  White racists.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends how you define intelligence
> 
> The Unabomber was a certified genius and Ted Bundy was of well-above-average intelligence, But if you want to call a man who used to slit women from the vagina to the neck, intelligent that's on you. I'm sure they would have done would well on the Stanford-Binet or Wonderlich Industrial Aptitude Test.
> 
> You like to prattle about so called "white inventions" but millions of people in this world live very fulfiling, happy lives without telephones and TV's and I-Phones.
> 
> And pretty much all the inventions you talk about are not as important as to what bees accomplish everyday : pollinating plants that bring forth fruit, nuts and berries, and thereby keep the chain of life trotting along.
> 
> Without bees humans would have little to eat and struggle to feed the planet. So even creatures to which you'd extend little if any credit for their intelligence, are more important to life on this planet than even the most impressive pile of technological junk you're blabbing on about.
> 
> And many of the inventions you claim, were not even invented by the people you claim they were, as it's not about who invents, but who gets the ownership and thus claim it for oneself.
> 
> It's about who gets the patent first.
> 
> US and UK companies and business people have done it for ages. They see an idea, invention, something which is common somewhere else, go back home, patent it and claim the rights. After that they become the inventors and owners of the said product, no matter how many centuries it has been used by other people in their culture
> 
> *And here's the real point about intelligence
> *
> If IQ is so important and so trustworthy, then don't you demand that all the top positions are given to those with the highest IQ?
> 
> Why have elections ? Just give it to the leader with the highest IQ. Why have job interviews or resumes ? Just give it to the person with the highest IQ.
> 
> And this is where you  pause. Right ?
> 
> "_Oh well, erm...yeah...but...come on....not saying IQ is everything...but erm...yeah it does say something_"
> 
> *And that's why guys like you don't drive their arguments to their logical conclusions:
> *
> Because you know that no human being can be baked down to a number .
Click to expand...


So, you know that the Unabomber was racist.?


----------



## Cossack1483

bgrouse said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So ,  Mr. Essien , would you concurr with the development of "New Africa"?  A colored ethno state?  Say , Jackson MS on roids?  Detroit?  Chicongo?  Memphrica?  All severely negrofied areas just asking to be owned and operated by the negro.  Works for us.
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit. Chicago and every where else you mentioned are all controlled by the white supremacists. There is no such thing as a 100% black owned and controlled area not only in America but in the world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you before to show me how white supremacists control the African nation, even giving you an example to explain.
> 
> Unqualfied white man admitted into Harvard over more qualfied blacks
> 
> Did you respond to that already?
Click to expand...


Why would any self respecting White deal with africa?

Any links to support this anti White post?


----------



## Asclepias

Cossack1483 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, because of unequal collective achievements, they must be equal, gotcha.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure white people have invented things.
> 
> Happy now ?
> 
> But at the same time 99.99% of white people have invented nothing.
> 
> So called white inventions are not because white people are so much smarter than everyone else but because progress in science and invention is built on what has gone before. The more science you know the more science you can discover.
> 
> The more inventions you have at hand, the more new inventions you can come up with. That is why the progress is exponential. It comes from the nature of science and technology, not from the nature of white people's intelligence.
> 
> You take the way the world is now and read it back into people’s genes. You forget that you live at only one point in history, that other points in history were different. If you were born 1300 the chineses could ran around bragging about there inventions. If you were born 100BC the Fgyptians could have done the same.
> 
> Anglos would have been on top not only since the Battle of Waterloo in 1815 but for most of history. Instead for most of history they were backwards. Before 1500 they were nothing compared to the Chinese, the Persians, the Greeks, the Romans, the Arabs, the Turks, the Egyptians or the Mali Empire at their height.
> 
> No one in his right mind in 1500 would have thought that someday English would become a world language, a respected language of learning, science and business. If you said that in 1500 people would have thought you had too much to drink. The apparent differences between the races are produced by accidents of history, not by genes or IQ.
> 
> If you want to take in all of human history, that is the 100 thousand years modern man has been on the planet, not just the last 300 years where Northern white Europeans have got their act together, then the Egyptians are by far the most inventive. They invented stuff like, oh, civilization. They have been on top for 40% of human history, more than twice as long as whites. A good fraction of what we think of as “Greek” is Egyptian. Egypt is African. In the past it was much blacker than it is now.
> 
> Black people were the original inventors of the disciplines that helped bring the world into the technological age. Mathematics, physics, astronomy, building in stone and bricks, metallurgy and all the root subjects that were necessary to push the world into today's modern age, were begun by in Egypt, Nubia-Kush, Mesopotamia, Sabea and Black Naga India.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of those are particularly Black Negroid, in fact only the Nubia-Kush were, and likely half Black Negroid at that. Just like the modern people in that region.
> 
> One thing is true though, none of those people are particularly impressive today.
> 
> How come?
> 
> Maybe because they just had a lot more people, and a better climate, as a head start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you that terms like "negroid" that white boys make up to separate Blacks hold no validity. There is no place on any map named negroid. Its a made up term. They were Black and you just have to accept that fact. There is not much you can do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Groids are repelled by the nomenclature negroid or negro.  Both of which are very descriptive and yet socially acceptable.  The term groid is just an abbreviation for negroid.  Just exactly when is the negroid ever impressive? These words can certainly be used to describe the TNB that has presented itself at kosher behest.
Click to expand...

Most things about caucasoids repell me.  What was your point other than to try to convince me I should lend those terms any credibility?


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> then the Egyptians are by far the most inventive. They invented stuff like, oh, civilization. They have been on top for 40% of human history,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egyptians were not Black, nor were they the inventors civilization.
> 
> Never heard of Mesopotamia, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I have already proven the Egyptians were Black. The founder of Egypt was Black as shown in the bible. The Sphinx is a Black man. You dont think people built monuments to Blacks when they werent Black do you? The inventors of civilization was actually in the Ethiopian region and this knowledge migrated to Egypt via the Nile. Egyptians beat the Sumerians by the virtue of location. They were closer to the well of knowledge in Africa. The Sumerians were Blacks as well. There is a reason they called themselves sag-gig-ga or “Black Heads.”  They were Black.  Biblical and scientific evidence point to the fact that they were Black. They just dont tell you white people because it would make you feel more inferior than you already instinctively feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, because Ramses, really looked Black Negroid.
> 
> Black head could mean Black hair, doof. quite a few Whites have Black hair.
Click to expand...


you white boys be silly.  

DNA Evidence On Egyptian Pharaohs: Ramses III A Sub-Saharan African Black

"A 2012 study done on the mummified remains of Ramesses III and his son determined that both y-chromosomes belonged to Haplogroup E1b1a (Y-DNA). The pharaoh’s y-chromosome belongs to the most frequent haplogroup among contemporary Sub-Saharan y-chromosomes."


----------



## bgrouse

Cossack1483 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So ,  Mr. Essien , would you concurr with the development of "New Africa"?  A colored ethno state?  Say , Jackson MS on roids?  Detroit?  Chicongo?  Memphrica?  All severely negrofied areas just asking to be owned and operated by the negro.  Works for us.
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit. Chicago and every where else you mentioned are all controlled by the white supremacists. There is no such thing as a 100% black owned and controlled area not only in America but in the world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you before to show me how white supremacists control the African nation, even giving you an example to explain.
> 
> Unqualfied white man admitted into Harvard over more qualfied blacks
> 
> Did you respond to that already?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would any self respecting White deal with africa?
> 
> Any links to support this anti White post?
Click to expand...

Why are you asking me? He made the claim. I just asked him to support it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> then the Egyptians are by far the most inventive. They invented stuff like, oh, civilization. They have been on top for 40% of human history,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egyptians were not Black, nor were they the inventors civilization.
> 
> Never heard of Mesopotamia, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I have already proven the Egyptians were Black. The founder of Egypt was Black as shown in the bible. The Sphinx is a Black man. You dont think people built monuments to Blacks when they werent Black do you? The inventors of civilization was actually in the Ethiopian region and this knowledge migrated to Egypt via the Nile. Egyptians beat the Sumerians by the virtue of location. They were closer to the well of knowledge in Africa. The Sumerians were Blacks as well. There is a reason they called themselves sag-gig-ga or “Black Heads.”  They were Black.  Biblical and scientific evidence point to the fact that they were Black. They just dont tell you white people because it would make you feel more inferior than you already instinctively feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, because Ramses, really looked Black Negroid.
> 
> Black head could mean Black hair, doof. quite a few Whites have Black hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you white boys be silly.
> 
> DNA Evidence On Egyptian Pharaohs: Ramses III A Sub-Saharan African Black
> 
> "A 2012 study done on the mummified remains of Ramesses III and his son determined that both y-chromosomes belonged to Haplogroup E1b1a (Y-DNA). The pharaoh’s y-chromosome belongs to the most frequent haplogroup among contemporary Sub-Saharan y-chromosomes."
Click to expand...


How many Sub-Saharans look like this?

Besides, you are aware that haplogroups only pinpoint a minor sliver of paternal ancestry, going by father, grandfather, great grandfather, great, great grandfather etc.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptians were not Black, nor were they the inventors civilization.
> 
> Never heard of Mesopotamia, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I have already proven the Egyptians were Black. The founder of Egypt was Black as shown in the bible. The Sphinx is a Black man. You dont think people built monuments to Blacks when they werent Black do you? The inventors of civilization was actually in the Ethiopian region and this knowledge migrated to Egypt via the Nile. Egyptians beat the Sumerians by the virtue of location. They were closer to the well of knowledge in Africa. The Sumerians were Blacks as well. There is a reason they called themselves sag-gig-ga or “Black Heads.”  They were Black.  Biblical and scientific evidence point to the fact that they were Black. They just dont tell you white people because it would make you feel more inferior than you already instinctively feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, because Ramses, really looked Black Negroid.
> 
> Black head could mean Black hair, doof. quite a few Whites have Black hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you white boys be silly.
> 
> DNA Evidence On Egyptian Pharaohs: Ramses III A Sub-Saharan African Black
> 
> "A 2012 study done on the mummified remains of Ramesses III and his son determined that both y-chromosomes belonged to Haplogroup E1b1a (Y-DNA). The pharaoh’s y-chromosome belongs to the most frequent haplogroup among contemporary Sub-Saharan y-chromosomes."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Sub-Saharans look like this?
> 
> Besides, you are aware that haplogroups only pinpoint a minor sliver of paternal ancestry, going by father, grandfather, great grandfather, great, great grandfather etc.
Click to expand...

Probably close to millions. Why do you ask?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptians were not Black, nor were they the inventors civilization.
> 
> Never heard of Mesopotamia, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I have already proven the Egyptians were Black. The founder of Egypt was Black as shown in the bible. The Sphinx is a Black man. You dont think people built monuments to Blacks when they werent Black do you? The inventors of civilization was actually in the Ethiopian region and this knowledge migrated to Egypt via the Nile. Egyptians beat the Sumerians by the virtue of location. They were closer to the well of knowledge in Africa. The Sumerians were Blacks as well. There is a reason they called themselves sag-gig-ga or “Black Heads.”  They were Black.  Biblical and scientific evidence point to the fact that they were Black. They just dont tell you white people because it would make you feel more inferior than you already instinctively feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, because Ramses, really looked Black Negroid.
> 
> Black head could mean Black hair, doof. quite a few Whites have Black hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you white boys be silly.
> 
> DNA Evidence On Egyptian Pharaohs: Ramses III A Sub-Saharan African Black
> 
> "A 2012 study done on the mummified remains of Ramesses III and his son determined that both y-chromosomes belonged to Haplogroup E1b1a (Y-DNA). The pharaoh’s y-chromosome belongs to the most frequent haplogroup among contemporary Sub-Saharan y-chromosomes."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Sub-Saharans look like this?
> 
> Besides, you are aware that haplogroups only pinpoint a minor sliver of paternal ancestry, going by father, grandfather, great grandfather, great, great grandfather etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably close to millions. Why do you ask?
Click to expand...


Not a whole lot of Blacks have noses, and chins that prominent.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I have already proven the Egyptians were Black. The founder of Egypt was Black as shown in the bible. The Sphinx is a Black man. You dont think people built monuments to Blacks when they werent Black do you? The inventors of civilization was actually in the Ethiopian region and this knowledge migrated to Egypt via the Nile. Egyptians beat the Sumerians by the virtue of location. They were closer to the well of knowledge in Africa. The Sumerians were Blacks as well. There is a reason they called themselves sag-gig-ga or “Black Heads.”  They were Black.  Biblical and scientific evidence point to the fact that they were Black. They just dont tell you white people because it would make you feel more inferior than you already instinctively feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, because Ramses, really looked Black Negroid.
> 
> Black head could mean Black hair, doof. quite a few Whites have Black hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you white boys be silly.
> 
> DNA Evidence On Egyptian Pharaohs: Ramses III A Sub-Saharan African Black
> 
> "A 2012 study done on the mummified remains of Ramesses III and his son determined that both y-chromosomes belonged to Haplogroup E1b1a (Y-DNA). The pharaoh’s y-chromosome belongs to the most frequent haplogroup among contemporary Sub-Saharan y-chromosomes."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Sub-Saharans look like this?
> 
> Besides, you are aware that haplogroups only pinpoint a minor sliver of paternal ancestry, going by father, grandfather, great grandfather, great, great grandfather etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably close to millions. Why do you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a whole lot of Blacks have noses, and chins that prominent.
Click to expand...

I disagree. You arent Black so obviously you dont know what you are talking about.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, because Ramses, really looked Black Negroid.
> 
> Black head could mean Black hair, doof. quite a few Whites have Black hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you white boys be silly.
> 
> DNA Evidence On Egyptian Pharaohs: Ramses III A Sub-Saharan African Black
> 
> "A 2012 study done on the mummified remains of Ramesses III and his son determined that both y-chromosomes belonged to Haplogroup E1b1a (Y-DNA). The pharaoh’s y-chromosome belongs to the most frequent haplogroup among contemporary Sub-Saharan y-chromosomes."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Sub-Saharans look like this?
> 
> Besides, you are aware that haplogroups only pinpoint a minor sliver of paternal ancestry, going by father, grandfather, great grandfather, great, great grandfather etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably close to millions. Why do you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a whole lot of Blacks have noses, and chins that prominent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. You arent Black so obviously you dont know what you are talking about.
Click to expand...


Um, maybe you forget that 20% of African American genes, and 40% of Etihiopian genes are West Eurasian (Caucasoid)


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> you white boys be silly.
> 
> DNA Evidence On Egyptian Pharaohs: Ramses III A Sub-Saharan African Black
> 
> "A 2012 study done on the mummified remains of Ramesses III and his son determined that both y-chromosomes belonged to Haplogroup E1b1a (Y-DNA). The pharaoh’s y-chromosome belongs to the most frequent haplogroup among contemporary Sub-Saharan y-chromosomes."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Sub-Saharans look like this?
> 
> Besides, you are aware that haplogroups only pinpoint a minor sliver of paternal ancestry, going by father, grandfather, great grandfather, great, great grandfather etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably close to millions. Why do you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a whole lot of Blacks have noses, and chins that prominent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. You arent Black so obviously you dont know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, maybe you forget that 20% of African American genes, and 40% of Etihiopian genes are West Eurasian (Caucasoid)
Click to expand...


i'm not even talking about AA's but they are Black so you dont get to exclude them. Most AA's are on average at least 75% Black African or white boy term sub-saharan. If so many of them have thin noses it pretty much invalidates your claim right there.  Pretty sure you dont know what you are talking about regarding Ethiopians either. They say they are Black which makes sense because they are Africans. I know this because one of my best friends is from Ethiopia. Here are some from the Hamer people from Ethiopia. Obviously they are Black. Try again.


----------



## Asclepias




----------



## Asclepias

All Black everything.


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> All Black everything.


They already tested the DNA you knuckle-dragging moron.

*Ancient Egyptians were closely related to people who lived along the eastern Mediterranean, the analysis showed. They also shared genetic material with residents of the Turkish peninsula at the time and Europe.
“The other big surprise,” Krause said, “was we didn't find much sub-Saharan African ancestry.”
*
Egyptians sculpted and drew lots of things symbolically. I guess you believe there was really a sphinx, huh?

Great Sphinx of Giza - Wikipedia

You still haven't explained how these ******* that supposedly taught us dumb whites to read and do math can't teach their own nigglets to do so in the present and fall significantly behind the aforementioned whites.


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Black everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They already tested the DNA you knuckle-dragging moron.
> 
> *Ancient Egyptians were closely related to people who lived along the eastern Mediterranean, the analysis showed. They also shared genetic material with residents of the Turkish peninsula at the time and Europe.
> “The other big surprise,” Krause said, “was we didn't find much sub-Saharan African ancestry.”
> *
> Egyptians sculpted and drew lots of things symbolically. I guess you believe there was really a sphinx, huh?
> 
> Great Sphinx of Giza - Wikipedia
> 
> You still haven't explained how these ******* that supposedly taught us dumb whites to read and do math can't teach their own nigglets to do so in the present and fall significantly behind the aforementioned whites.
Click to expand...

I know they tested the DNA you recessive monkey. It was Black DNA.

You dont symbolically draw Black people and have other white people say these people were Black like Herodotus said.  All cultures use a likeness of themselves even when drawing symbolically you moron.  Yes there is a Sphinx you idiot. Its in Egypt. How do I know? Because I saw it there retard.


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Black everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They already tested the DNA you knuckle-dragging moron.
> 
> *Ancient Egyptians were closely related to people who lived along the eastern Mediterranean, the analysis showed. They also shared genetic material with residents of the Turkish peninsula at the time and Europe.
> “The other big surprise,” Krause said, “was we didn't find much sub-Saharan African ancestry.”
> *
> Egyptians sculpted and drew lots of things symbolically. I guess you believe there was really a sphinx, huh?
> 
> Great Sphinx of Giza - Wikipedia
> 
> You still haven't explained how these ******* that supposedly taught us dumb whites to read and do math can't teach their own nigglets to do so in the present and fall significantly behind the aforementioned whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know they tested the DNA you recessive monkey. It was Black DNA.
Click to expand...

The key difference between your claim and my claim is you posted 0 support for your claim.





> You dont symbolically draw Black people and have other white people say these people were Black like Herodotus said.  All cultures use a likeness of themselves even when drawing symbolically you moron.  Yes there is a Sphinx you idiot. Its in Egypt. How do I know? Because I saw it there retard.


So the Sphinx was a real creature that existed and the Egyptians sculpted its likeness? Hole shit you are retarded!


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Black everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They already tested the DNA you knuckle-dragging moron.
> 
> *Ancient Egyptians were closely related to people who lived along the eastern Mediterranean, the analysis showed. They also shared genetic material with residents of the Turkish peninsula at the time and Europe.
> “The other big surprise,” Krause said, “was we didn't find much sub-Saharan African ancestry.”
> *
> Egyptians sculpted and drew lots of things symbolically. I guess you believe there was really a sphinx, huh?
> 
> Great Sphinx of Giza - Wikipedia
> 
> You still haven't explained how these ******* that supposedly taught us dumb whites to read and do math can't teach their own nigglets to do so in the present and fall significantly behind the aforementioned whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know they tested the DNA you recessive monkey. It was Black DNA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The key difference between your claim and my claim is you posted 0 support for your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont symbolically draw Black people and have other white people say these people were Black like Herodotus said.  All cultures use a likeness of themselves even when drawing symbolically you moron.  Yes there is a Sphinx you idiot. Its in Egypt. How do I know? Because I saw it there retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the Sphinx was a real creature that existed and the Egyptians sculpted its likeness? Hole shit you are retarded!
Click to expand...

I already posted the DNA for Ramses. Just because you cant read doesnt mean its not here.

Just one of many African haplogroups and the one Ramses belongs to.

Haplogroup E-V38 - Wikipedia

"*Haplogroup E-V38* is a human Y-chromosome DNA haplogroup. It is primarily distributed in Africa. E-V38 has two basal branches, E-M329 (formerly E1b1c) and E-M2 (formerly E1b1a); the E-M329 subclade is today almost exclusively found in Ethiopia. E-M2 is the predominant subclade in Western Africa, Central Africa, Southern Africa and the African Great Lakes, and occurs at low frequencies in North Africa and Middle East. E-M2 has several subclades, but many members are included in either E-L485 or E-U175."

No retard. The sphinx is a giant statue of a lion with a Black mans head on it.

Do you honestly think anyone buys your ignorance when the Egyptians left all types of artifacts and DNA and first hand accounts proving they were Black?


----------



## frigidweirdo

Gracie said:


> So....are you one of those folks that think race should stick to race or is it ok (in your opinion) for mixing of the races?
> 
> Thought I'd ask cuz I was chatting with my friend  and she said she gets more flack from blacks than she does whites when they are out to dinner or going to a movie (she is white..he is black). Personally, I think it's pretty sad that folks see skin color instead of two people who love each other. And....mixed babies are gorgeous!
> 
> This question pertains to black with white, asian with black or white, hispanic with black or white or asian and all vice versa.
> 
> Your opinions are...........?



I'm one of those people who think it's not for me to decide who others go out with.


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Black everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They already tested the DNA you knuckle-dragging moron.
> 
> *Ancient Egyptians were closely related to people who lived along the eastern Mediterranean, the analysis showed. They also shared genetic material with residents of the Turkish peninsula at the time and Europe.
> “The other big surprise,” Krause said, “was we didn't find much sub-Saharan African ancestry.”
> *
> Egyptians sculpted and drew lots of things symbolically. I guess you believe there was really a sphinx, huh?
> 
> Great Sphinx of Giza - Wikipedia
> 
> You still haven't explained how these ******* that supposedly taught us dumb whites to read and do math can't teach their own nigglets to do so in the present and fall significantly behind the aforementioned whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know they tested the DNA you recessive monkey. It was Black DNA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The key difference between your claim and my claim is you posted 0 support for your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont symbolically draw Black people and have other white people say these people were Black like Herodotus said.  All cultures use a likeness of themselves even when drawing symbolically you moron.  Yes there is a Sphinx you idiot. Its in Egypt. How do I know? Because I saw it there retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the Sphinx was a real creature that existed and the Egyptians sculpted its likeness? Hole shit you are retarded!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already posted the DNA for Ramses. Just because you cant read doesnt mean its not here.
Click to expand...

And did you bother to click on the link that the article you posted references? Here's what that link says:

_*Contamination from handling and intrusion from microbes create obstacles to the recovery of ancient DNA*.[1] Consequently, most DNA studies have been carried out on modern Egyptian populations with the intent of learning about the influences of historical migrations on the population of Egypt.[2][3][4][5] A study published in 1993 was performed on ancient mummies of the 12th Dynasty, which identified multiple lines of descent, some of which originated in Sub-Saharan Africa.[6]

In 2013, Khairat et al. conducted the first genetic study utilizing *next-generation sequencing* to ascertain the* ancestral lineage of an Ancient Egyptian* individual. The researchers extracted DNA from the heads of five Egyptian mummies that were housed at the institution. All the specimens were dated to between 806 BC and 124 AD, a timeframe corresponding with the Late Dynastic and Ptolemaic periods. The researchers observed that one of the mummified individuals likely belonged to the mtDNA haplogroup I2, a maternal clade that is believed to have originated in *Western Asia*.[7]

A study published in *2017 *described the extraction and analysis of DNA from 151 mummified ancient Egyptian individuals, whose remains were recovered from Abusir el-Meleq in Middle Egypt. Obtaining *well-preserved, uncontaminated DNA* from mummies has been a problem for the field of archaeogenetics and these samples provided "the first reliable data set obtained from ancient Egyptians using high-throughput DNA sequencing methods". The specimens were living in a period stretching from the late New Kingdom to the Roman era (1388BCE–426CE). Complete mitochondrial DNA (mtDNA) sequences were obtained for 90 of the mummies and were compared with each other and with several other ancient and modern datasets. The scientists found that the ancient Egyptian individuals in their own dataset possessed highly similar mitochondrial profiles throughout the examined period. Modern Egyptians generally shared this maternal haplogroup pattern, but also carried more Sub-Saharan African clades. *However, analysis of the mummies' mtDNA haplogroups found that they shared greater mitochondrial affinities with modern populations from the Near East and the Levant compared to modern Egyptians*. Additionally, three of the ancient Egyptian individuals were analysed for Y-DNA, and were observed to bear paternal lineages that are common in both the Middle East and North Africa. The researchers cautioned that the affinities of the examined ancient Egyptian specimens may not be representative of those of all ancient Egyptians since they were from a single archaeological site.[8]_

So the more research they perform and the better the technology gets, the more closely they are able to tie the ancient Egyptians with the Near East and Levant, NOT Sub-Saharan Africa! The source your articles links also says nothing about Ramses being Sub-Saharan/Black.


> Just one of many African haplogroups and the one Ramses belongs to.
> 
> Haplogroup E-V38 - Wikipedia
> 
> "*Haplogroup E-V38* is a human Y-chromosome DNA haplogroup. It is primarily distributed in Africa. E-V38 has two basal branches, E-M329 (formerly E1b1c) and E-M2 (formerly E1b1a); the E-M329 subclade is today almost exclusively found in Ethiopia. E-M2 is the predominant subclade in Western Africa, Central Africa, Southern Africa and the African Great Lakes, and occurs at low frequencies in North Africa and Middle East. E-M2 has several subclades, but many members are included in either E-L485 or E-U175."
> 
> No retard. The sphinx is a giant statue of a lion with a Black mans head on it.



So obviously they sculpted/drew many things symbolically, meaning you can't use the colors or shapes of those works as concrete proof of their appearance.


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Black everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They already tested the DNA you knuckle-dragging moron.
> 
> *Ancient Egyptians were closely related to people who lived along the eastern Mediterranean, the analysis showed. They also shared genetic material with residents of the Turkish peninsula at the time and Europe.
> “The other big surprise,” Krause said, “was we didn't find much sub-Saharan African ancestry.”
> *
> Egyptians sculpted and drew lots of things symbolically. I guess you believe there was really a sphinx, huh?
> 
> Great Sphinx of Giza - Wikipedia
> 
> You still haven't explained how these ******* that supposedly taught us dumb whites to read and do math can't teach their own nigglets to do so in the present and fall significantly behind the aforementioned whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know they tested the DNA you recessive monkey. It was Black DNA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The key difference between your claim and my claim is you posted 0 support for your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont symbolically draw Black people and have other white people say these people were Black like Herodotus said.  All cultures use a likeness of themselves even when drawing symbolically you moron.  Yes there is a Sphinx you idiot. Its in Egypt. How do I know? Because I saw it there retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the Sphinx was a real creature that existed and the Egyptians sculpted its likeness? Hole shit you are retarded!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already posted the DNA for Ramses. Just because you cant read doesnt mean its not here.
> 
> Just one of many African haplogroups and the one Ramses belongs to.
> 
> Haplogroup E-V38 - Wikipedia
> 
> "*Haplogroup E-V38* is a human Y-chromosome DNA haplogroup. It is primarily distributed in Africa. E-V38 has two basal branches, E-M329 (formerly E1b1c) and E-M2 (formerly E1b1a); the E-M329 subclade is today almost exclusively found in Ethiopia. E-M2 is the predominant subclade in Western Africa, Central Africa, Southern Africa and the African Great Lakes, and occurs at low frequencies in North Africa and Middle East. E-M2 has several subclades, but many members are included in either E-L485 or E-U175."
> 
> No retard. The sphinx is a giant statue of a lion with a Black mans head on it.
> 
> Do you honestly think anyone buys your ignorance when the Egyptians left all types of artifacts and DNA and first hand accounts proving they were Black?
Click to expand...

Except that's not what the DNA results showed, you moron! Your own article's referenced source says so!

Oh well...

Can't expect a dumb negro like you to do some research.


----------



## tycho1572

I don't care about people dating outside of their race. That said... I wouldn't date a girl who dated someone outside of hers.


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Black everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They already tested the DNA you knuckle-dragging moron.
> 
> *Ancient Egyptians were closely related to people who lived along the eastern Mediterranean, the analysis showed. They also shared genetic material with residents of the Turkish peninsula at the time and Europe.
> “The other big surprise,” Krause said, “was we didn't find much sub-Saharan African ancestry.”
> *
> Egyptians sculpted and drew lots of things symbolically. I guess you believe there was really a sphinx, huh?
> 
> Great Sphinx of Giza - Wikipedia
> 
> You still haven't explained how these ******* that supposedly taught us dumb whites to read and do math can't teach their own nigglets to do so in the present and fall significantly behind the aforementioned whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know they tested the DNA you recessive monkey. It was Black DNA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The key difference between your claim and my claim is you posted 0 support for your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont symbolically draw Black people and have other white people say these people were Black like Herodotus said.  All cultures use a likeness of themselves even when drawing symbolically you moron.  Yes there is a Sphinx you idiot. Its in Egypt. How do I know? Because I saw it there retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the Sphinx was a real creature that existed and the Egyptians sculpted its likeness? Hole shit you are retarded!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already posted the DNA for Ramses. Just because you cant read doesnt mean its not here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And did you bother to click on the link that the article you posted references? Here's what that link says:
> 
> _*Contamination from handling and intrusion from microbes create obstacles to the recovery of ancient DNA*.[1] Consequently, most DNA studies have been carried out on modern Egyptian populations with the intent of learning about the influences of historical migrations on the population of Egypt.[2][3][4][5] A study published in 1993 was performed on ancient mummies of the 12th Dynasty, which identified multiple lines of descent, some of which originated in Sub-Saharan Africa.[6]
> 
> In 2013, Khairat et al. conducted the first genetic study utilizing *next-generation sequencing* to ascertain the* ancestral lineage of an Ancient Egyptian* individual. The researchers extracted DNA from the heads of five Egyptian mummies that were housed at the institution. All the specimens were dated to between 806 BC and 124 AD, a timeframe corresponding with the Late Dynastic and Ptolemaic periods. The researchers observed that one of the mummified individuals likely belonged to the mtDNA haplogroup I2, a maternal clade that is believed to have originated in *Western Asia*.[7]
> 
> A study published in *2017 *described the extraction and analysis of DNA from 151 mummified ancient Egyptian individuals, whose remains were recovered from Abusir el-Meleq in Middle Egypt. Obtaining *well-preserved, uncontaminated DNA* from mummies has been a problem for the field of archaeogenetics and these samples provided "the first reliable data set obtained from ancient Egyptians using high-throughput DNA sequencing methods". The specimens were living in a period stretching from the late New Kingdom to the Roman era (1388BCE–426CE). Complete mitochondrial DNA (mtDNA) sequences were obtained for 90 of the mummies and were compared with each other and with several other ancient and modern datasets. The scientists found that the ancient Egyptian individuals in their own dataset possessed highly similar mitochondrial profiles throughout the examined period. Modern Egyptians generally shared this maternal haplogroup pattern, but also carried more Sub-Saharan African clades. *However, analysis of the mummies' mtDNA haplogroups found that they shared greater mitochondrial affinities with modern populations from the Near East and the Levant compared to modern Egyptians*. Additionally, three of the ancient Egyptian individuals were analysed for Y-DNA, and were observed to bear paternal lineages that are common in both the Middle East and North Africa. The researchers cautioned that the affinities of the examined ancient Egyptian specimens may not be representative of those of all ancient Egyptians since they were from a single archaeological site.[8]_
> 
> So the more research they perform and the better the technology gets, the more closely they are able to tie the ancient Egyptians with the Near East and Levant, NOT Sub-Saharan Africa! The source your articles links also says nothing about Ramses being Sub-Saharan/Black.
> 
> 
> 
> Just one of many African haplogroups and the one Ramses belongs to.
> 
> Haplogroup E-V38 - Wikipedia
> 
> "*Haplogroup E-V38* is a human Y-chromosome DNA haplogroup. It is primarily distributed in Africa. E-V38 has two basal branches, E-M329 (formerly E1b1c) and E-M2 (formerly E1b1a); the E-M329 subclade is today almost exclusively found in Ethiopia. E-M2 is the predominant subclade in Western Africa, Central Africa, Southern Africa and the African Great Lakes, and occurs at low frequencies in North Africa and Middle East. E-M2 has several subclades, but many members are included in either E-L485 or E-U175."
> 
> No retard. The sphinx is a giant statue of a lion with a Black mans head on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So obviously they sculpted/drew many things symbolically, meaning you can't use the colors or shapes of those works as concrete proof of their appearance.
Click to expand...


The problem with your theory is that you cant cross contaminate DNA and make it come up sub-saharan when the only people handling it are whites and mixed Arabs.  Sorry but the DNA results stand.

White people couldnt even sculpt then so we know they didnt symbolically do anything. Again they wouldnt show themselves as Black people at every turn if they were really white. Sorry but your theory fails primarily because its as retarded as it is ridiculous. 







"
The Greek philosopher Aristotle writes in the 4th century B.C. in Physiognomonica that the "Egyptians and Ethiopians were very black."


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Black everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They already tested the DNA you knuckle-dragging moron.
> 
> *Ancient Egyptians were closely related to people who lived along the eastern Mediterranean, the analysis showed. They also shared genetic material with residents of the Turkish peninsula at the time and Europe.
> “The other big surprise,” Krause said, “was we didn't find much sub-Saharan African ancestry.”
> *
> Egyptians sculpted and drew lots of things symbolically. I guess you believe there was really a sphinx, huh?
> 
> Great Sphinx of Giza - Wikipedia
> 
> You still haven't explained how these ******* that supposedly taught us dumb whites to read and do math can't teach their own nigglets to do so in the present and fall significantly behind the aforementioned whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know they tested the DNA you recessive monkey. It was Black DNA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The key difference between your claim and my claim is you posted 0 support for your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont symbolically draw Black people and have other white people say these people were Black like Herodotus said.  All cultures use a likeness of themselves even when drawing symbolically you moron.  Yes there is a Sphinx you idiot. Its in Egypt. How do I know? Because I saw it there retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the Sphinx was a real creature that existed and the Egyptians sculpted its likeness? Hole shit you are retarded!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already posted the DNA for Ramses. Just because you cant read doesnt mean its not here.
> 
> Just one of many African haplogroups and the one Ramses belongs to.
> 
> Haplogroup E-V38 - Wikipedia
> 
> "*Haplogroup E-V38* is a human Y-chromosome DNA haplogroup. It is primarily distributed in Africa. E-V38 has two basal branches, E-M329 (formerly E1b1c) and E-M2 (formerly E1b1a); the E-M329 subclade is today almost exclusively found in Ethiopia. E-M2 is the predominant subclade in Western Africa, Central Africa, Southern Africa and the African Great Lakes, and occurs at low frequencies in North Africa and Middle East. E-M2 has several subclades, but many members are included in either E-L485 or E-U175."
> 
> No retard. The sphinx is a giant statue of a lion with a Black mans head on it.
> 
> Do you honestly think anyone buys your ignorance when the Egyptians left all types of artifacts and DNA and first hand accounts proving they were Black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that's not what the DNA results showed, you moron! Your own article's referenced source says so!
> 
> Oh well...
> 
> Can't expect a dumb negro like you to do some research.
Click to expand...

Sorry billy goat. Thats exactly what the DNA results showed.

"A 2012 study done on the mummified remains of Ramesses III and his son determined that both y-chromosomes belonged to Haplogroup E1b1a (Y-DNA). The pharaoh’s y-chromosome belongs to the most frequent haplogroup among contemporary *Sub-Saharan y-chromosomes.*

Read more: DNA Evidence On Egyptian Pharaohs: Ramses III A Sub-Saharan African Black"


----------



## flacaltenn

Asclepias said:


> All Black everything.



Of course the regiments of soldiers and OCCURRENCE of Deep Africans in ancient Egypt records would be expected. Because an advanced civilization like Egypt in 1000 to 300BC would be totally integrated with their "neighborhood".  And it's EXPECTED that dynasties like that would have regiments of soldiers, royal emissaries and assistants from the surrounding cultures. 

It's possibly not as TOTAL a picture as you've been led to believe. The DNA evidence is not really that clear because of mixing for centuries. But the link I read said the Deep Africa roots were more prevalent as you closer to the present. Departing from Levant and other Northern strains with time..


----------



## Asclepias

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Black everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the regiments of soldiers and OCCURRENCE of Deep Africans in ancient Egypt records would be expected. Because an advanced civilization like Egypt in 1000 to 300BC would be totally integrated with their "neighborhood".  And it's EXPECTED that dynasties like that would have regiments of soldiers, royal emissaries and assistants from the surrounding cultures.
> 
> It's possibly not as TOTAL a picture as you've been led to believe. The DNA evidence is not really that clear because of mixing for centuries. But the link I read said the Deep Africa roots were more prevalent as you closer to the present. Departing from Levant and other Northern strains with time..
Click to expand...

Its just the opposite. The further you go back in Egypts timeline the Blacker it gets. There is a reason they pointed to the interior of Africa as the land of the of gods. There is a reason their orientation in regards to geographical north was the opposite of what it is now. They viewed present day Africa as the top of the world.  Civilizations always occurs upstream first of major waterways. Upstream on the Nile is in the heart of Black Africa. There is really no debate on the issue. They said these things themselves.


----------



## ChrisL

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Black everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the regiments of soldiers and OCCURRENCE of Deep Africans in ancient Egypt records would be expected. Because an advanced civilization like Egypt in 1000 to 300BC would be totally integrated with their "neighborhood".  And it's EXPECTED that dynasties like that would have regiments of soldiers, royal emissaries and assistants from the surrounding cultures.
> 
> It's possibly not as TOTAL a picture as you've been led to believe. The DNA evidence is not really that clear because of mixing for centuries. But the link I read said the Deep Africa roots were more prevalent as you closer to the present. Departing from Levant and other Northern strains with time..
Click to expand...


Oh come on now.  Don't ruin his "you're a racist, and my race is better than yours" role!


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> They already tested the DNA you knuckle-dragging moron.
> 
> *Ancient Egyptians were closely related to people who lived along the eastern Mediterranean, the analysis showed. They also shared genetic material with residents of the Turkish peninsula at the time and Europe.
> “The other big surprise,” Krause said, “was we didn't find much sub-Saharan African ancestry.”
> *
> Egyptians sculpted and drew lots of things symbolically. I guess you believe there was really a sphinx, huh?
> 
> Great Sphinx of Giza - Wikipedia
> 
> You still haven't explained how these ******* that supposedly taught us dumb whites to read and do math can't teach their own nigglets to do so in the present and fall significantly behind the aforementioned whites.
> 
> 
> 
> I know they tested the DNA you recessive monkey. It was Black DNA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The key difference between your claim and my claim is you posted 0 support for your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont symbolically draw Black people and have other white people say these people were Black like Herodotus said.  All cultures use a likeness of themselves even when drawing symbolically you moron.  Yes there is a Sphinx you idiot. Its in Egypt. How do I know? Because I saw it there retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the Sphinx was a real creature that existed and the Egyptians sculpted its likeness? Hole shit you are retarded!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already posted the DNA for Ramses. Just because you cant read doesnt mean its not here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And did you bother to click on the link that the article you posted references? Here's what that link says:
> 
> _*Contamination from handling and intrusion from microbes create obstacles to the recovery of ancient DNA*.[1] Consequently, most DNA studies have been carried out on modern Egyptian populations with the intent of learning about the influences of historical migrations on the population of Egypt.[2][3][4][5] A study published in 1993 was performed on ancient mummies of the 12th Dynasty, which identified multiple lines of descent, some of which originated in Sub-Saharan Africa.[6]
> 
> In 2013, Khairat et al. conducted the first genetic study utilizing *next-generation sequencing* to ascertain the* ancestral lineage of an Ancient Egyptian* individual. The researchers extracted DNA from the heads of five Egyptian mummies that were housed at the institution. All the specimens were dated to between 806 BC and 124 AD, a timeframe corresponding with the Late Dynastic and Ptolemaic periods. The researchers observed that one of the mummified individuals likely belonged to the mtDNA haplogroup I2, a maternal clade that is believed to have originated in *Western Asia*.[7]
> 
> A study published in *2017 *described the extraction and analysis of DNA from 151 mummified ancient Egyptian individuals, whose remains were recovered from Abusir el-Meleq in Middle Egypt. Obtaining *well-preserved, uncontaminated DNA* from mummies has been a problem for the field of archaeogenetics and these samples provided "the first reliable data set obtained from ancient Egyptians using high-throughput DNA sequencing methods". The specimens were living in a period stretching from the late New Kingdom to the Roman era (1388BCE–426CE). Complete mitochondrial DNA (mtDNA) sequences were obtained for 90 of the mummies and were compared with each other and with several other ancient and modern datasets. The scientists found that the ancient Egyptian individuals in their own dataset possessed highly similar mitochondrial profiles throughout the examined period. Modern Egyptians generally shared this maternal haplogroup pattern, but also carried more Sub-Saharan African clades. *However, analysis of the mummies' mtDNA haplogroups found that they shared greater mitochondrial affinities with modern populations from the Near East and the Levant compared to modern Egyptians*. Additionally, three of the ancient Egyptian individuals were analysed for Y-DNA, and were observed to bear paternal lineages that are common in both the Middle East and North Africa. The researchers cautioned that the affinities of the examined ancient Egyptian specimens may not be representative of those of all ancient Egyptians since they were from a single archaeological site.[8]_
> 
> So the more research they perform and the better the technology gets, the more closely they are able to tie the ancient Egyptians with the Near East and Levant, NOT Sub-Saharan Africa! The source your articles links also says nothing about Ramses being Sub-Saharan/Black.
> 
> 
> 
> Just one of many African haplogroups and the one Ramses belongs to.
> 
> Haplogroup E-V38 - Wikipedia
> 
> "*Haplogroup E-V38* is a human Y-chromosome DNA haplogroup. It is primarily distributed in Africa. E-V38 has two basal branches, E-M329 (formerly E1b1c) and E-M2 (formerly E1b1a); the E-M329 subclade is today almost exclusively found in Ethiopia. E-M2 is the predominant subclade in Western Africa, Central Africa, Southern Africa and the African Great Lakes, and occurs at low frequencies in North Africa and Middle East. E-M2 has several subclades, but many members are included in either E-L485 or E-U175."
> 
> No retard. The sphinx is a giant statue of a lion with a Black mans head on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So obviously they sculpted/drew many things symbolically, meaning you can't use the colors or shapes of those works as concrete proof of their appearance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with your theory is that you cant cross contaminate DNA and make it come up sub-saharan when the only people handling it are whites and mixed Arabs.  Sorry but the DNA results stand.
Click to expand...

It's not _my _theory, it's what the document the article you used sourced! How fucking stupid are you? 





> White people couldnt even sculpt then so we know they didnt symbolically do anything. Again they wouldnt show themselves as Black people at every turn if they were really white. Sorry but your theory fails primarily because its as retarded as it is ridiculous.


They didn't show themselves as black at every turn.

File:Egyptian races.jpg - Wikipedia

When drawn next to one another, you can see a clear difference between the Nubians and Egyptians.


> "
> The Greek philosopher Aristotle writes in the 4th century B.C. in Physiognomonica that the "Egyptians and Ethiopians were very black."



Here's the text of some of his works:

Full text of "The works of Aristotle"

It contains a section titled "PHYSIOGNOMONICA."

I searched it and did not find that quote. Would you like to point it out for me?


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Black everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the regiments of soldiers and OCCURRENCE of Deep Africans in ancient Egypt records would be expected. Because an advanced civilization like Egypt in 1000 to 300BC would be totally integrated with their "neighborhood".  And it's EXPECTED that dynasties like that would have regiments of soldiers, royal emissaries and assistants from the surrounding cultures.
> 
> It's possibly not as TOTAL a picture as you've been led to believe. The DNA evidence is not really that clear because of mixing for centuries. But the link I read said the Deep Africa roots were more prevalent as you closer to the present. Departing from Levant and other Northern strains with time..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its just the opposite. The further you go back in Egypts timeline the Blacker it gets.
Click to expand...

No it doesn't.

_*It was not until relatively recently in Egypt's long history that sub-Saharan genetic influences became more pronounced. “In the last 1,500 years, Egypt became more African, if you want,” Krause said.*_

DNA from ancient Egyptian mummies reveals their ancestry



> There is a reason they pointed to the interior of Africa as the land of the of gods. There is a reason their orientation in regards to geographical north was the opposite of what it is now. They viewed present day Africa as the top of the world.  Civilizations always occurs upstream first of major waterways. Upstream on the Nile is in the heart of Black Africa. There is really no debate on the issue. They said these things themselves.


----------



## flacaltenn

Asclepias said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Black everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the regiments of soldiers and OCCURRENCE of Deep Africans in ancient Egypt records would be expected. Because an advanced civilization like Egypt in 1000 to 300BC would be totally integrated with their "neighborhood".  And it's EXPECTED that dynasties like that would have regiments of soldiers, royal emissaries and assistants from the surrounding cultures.
> 
> It's possibly not as TOTAL a picture as you've been led to believe. The DNA evidence is not really that clear because of mixing for centuries. But the link I read said the Deep Africa roots were more prevalent as you closer to the present. Departing from Levant and other Northern strains with time..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its just the opposite. The further you go back in Egypts timeline the Blacker it gets. There is a reason they pointed to the interior of Africa as the land of the of gods. There is a reason their orientation in regards to geographical north was the opposite of what it is now. They viewed present day Africa as the top of the world.  Civilizations always occurs upstream first of major waterways. Upstream on the Nile is in the heart of Black Africa. There is really no debate on the issue. They said these things themselves.
Click to expand...


Wait up bro.. I'm dealing with some bum info from another poster in this thread. Will get back atcha..


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know they tested the DNA you recessive monkey. It was Black DNA.
> 
> 
> 
> The key difference between your claim and my claim is you posted 0 support for your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont symbolically draw Black people and have other white people say these people were Black like Herodotus said.  All cultures use a likeness of themselves even when drawing symbolically you moron.  Yes there is a Sphinx you idiot. Its in Egypt. How do I know? Because I saw it there retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the Sphinx was a real creature that existed and the Egyptians sculpted its likeness? Hole shit you are retarded!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already posted the DNA for Ramses. Just because you cant read doesnt mean its not here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And did you bother to click on the link that the article you posted references? Here's what that link says:
> 
> _*Contamination from handling and intrusion from microbes create obstacles to the recovery of ancient DNA*.[1] Consequently, most DNA studies have been carried out on modern Egyptian populations with the intent of learning about the influences of historical migrations on the population of Egypt.[2][3][4][5] A study published in 1993 was performed on ancient mummies of the 12th Dynasty, which identified multiple lines of descent, some of which originated in Sub-Saharan Africa.[6]
> 
> In 2013, Khairat et al. conducted the first genetic study utilizing *next-generation sequencing* to ascertain the* ancestral lineage of an Ancient Egyptian* individual. The researchers extracted DNA from the heads of five Egyptian mummies that were housed at the institution. All the specimens were dated to between 806 BC and 124 AD, a timeframe corresponding with the Late Dynastic and Ptolemaic periods. The researchers observed that one of the mummified individuals likely belonged to the mtDNA haplogroup I2, a maternal clade that is believed to have originated in *Western Asia*.[7]
> 
> A study published in *2017 *described the extraction and analysis of DNA from 151 mummified ancient Egyptian individuals, whose remains were recovered from Abusir el-Meleq in Middle Egypt. Obtaining *well-preserved, uncontaminated DNA* from mummies has been a problem for the field of archaeogenetics and these samples provided "the first reliable data set obtained from ancient Egyptians using high-throughput DNA sequencing methods". The specimens were living in a period stretching from the late New Kingdom to the Roman era (1388BCE–426CE). Complete mitochondrial DNA (mtDNA) sequences were obtained for 90 of the mummies and were compared with each other and with several other ancient and modern datasets. The scientists found that the ancient Egyptian individuals in their own dataset possessed highly similar mitochondrial profiles throughout the examined period. Modern Egyptians generally shared this maternal haplogroup pattern, but also carried more Sub-Saharan African clades. *However, analysis of the mummies' mtDNA haplogroups found that they shared greater mitochondrial affinities with modern populations from the Near East and the Levant compared to modern Egyptians*. Additionally, three of the ancient Egyptian individuals were analysed for Y-DNA, and were observed to bear paternal lineages that are common in both the Middle East and North Africa. The researchers cautioned that the affinities of the examined ancient Egyptian specimens may not be representative of those of all ancient Egyptians since they were from a single archaeological site.[8]_
> 
> So the more research they perform and the better the technology gets, the more closely they are able to tie the ancient Egyptians with the Near East and Levant, NOT Sub-Saharan Africa! The source your articles links also says nothing about Ramses being Sub-Saharan/Black.
> 
> 
> 
> Just one of many African haplogroups and the one Ramses belongs to.
> 
> Haplogroup E-V38 - Wikipedia
> 
> "*Haplogroup E-V38* is a human Y-chromosome DNA haplogroup. It is primarily distributed in Africa. E-V38 has two basal branches, E-M329 (formerly E1b1c) and E-M2 (formerly E1b1a); the E-M329 subclade is today almost exclusively found in Ethiopia. E-M2 is the predominant subclade in Western Africa, Central Africa, Southern Africa and the African Great Lakes, and occurs at low frequencies in North Africa and Middle East. E-M2 has several subclades, but many members are included in either E-L485 or E-U175."
> 
> No retard. The sphinx is a giant statue of a lion with a Black mans head on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So obviously they sculpted/drew many things symbolically, meaning you can't use the colors or shapes of those works as concrete proof of their appearance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with your theory is that you cant cross contaminate DNA and make it come up sub-saharan when the only people handling it are whites and mixed Arabs.  Sorry but the DNA results stand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not _my _theory, it's what the document the article you used sourced! How fucking stupid are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people couldnt even sculpt then so we know they didnt symbolically do anything. Again they wouldnt show themselves as Black people at every turn if they were really white. Sorry but your theory fails primarily because its as retarded as it is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't show themselves as black at every turn.
> 
> File:Egyptian races.jpg - Wikipedia
> 
> When drawn next to one another, you can see a clear difference between the Nubians and Egyptians.
> 
> 
> 
> "
> The Greek philosopher Aristotle writes in the 4th century B.C. in Physiognomonica that the "Egyptians and Ethiopians were very black."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the text of some of his works:
> 
> Full text of "The works of Aristotle"
> 
> It contains a section titled "PHYSIOGNOMONICA."
> 
> I searched it and did not find that quote. Would you like to point it out for me?
Click to expand...

Of course they did until whites invaded.

You were looking for the wrong quote dufus.  

"*Too black *a hue marks the coward, *as witness Egyptians
and Ethiopians*":

Here is Herodotus before him.

".. but I myself guessed their Egyptian origin not only because the Colchians are *dark-skinned and curly-haired* ..."

"..but more importantly because Colchians, *Egyptians and Ethiopians* are the only peoples in the world who practise circumcision and who have always done so."

BTW thanks for providing the irrefutable proof by linking to his own words.


----------



## Asclepias

Just because its fun burying you under a mountain of evidence....

Gaston Maspero (1846-1916): "By the almost unanimous testimony of ancient historians, they (Egyptians) belonged to an African race [read: Negro] which first settled in Ethiopia, on the Middle Nile; following the course of the river, they gradually reached the sea. ... Moreover, the Bible states that Mesraim, son of Ham, brother of Chus (Kush) the Ethiopian, and of Canaan, came from Mesopotamia to settle with his children on the banks of the Nile." {endnote 8: Gaston Maspero, Histoire ancienne des peuples de l'Orient. Paris: Hachette, 1917, p. 15, 12th ed. (Translated as: The Dawn of Civilization. London, 1894; reprinted, New York: Frederick Ungar, 1968.)} ...


----------



## ChrisL

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Black everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the regiments of soldiers and OCCURRENCE of Deep Africans in ancient Egypt records would be expected. Because an advanced civilization like Egypt in 1000 to 300BC would be totally integrated with their "neighborhood".  And it's EXPECTED that dynasties like that would have regiments of soldiers, royal emissaries and assistants from the surrounding cultures.
> 
> It's possibly not as TOTAL a picture as you've been led to believe. The DNA evidence is not really that clear because of mixing for centuries. But the link I read said the Deep Africa roots were more prevalent as you closer to the present. Departing from Levant and other Northern strains with time..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its just the opposite. The further you go back in Egypts timeline the Blacker it gets. There is a reason they pointed to the interior of Africa as the land of the of gods. There is a reason their orientation in regards to geographical north was the opposite of what it is now. They viewed present day Africa as the top of the world.  Civilizations always occurs upstream first of major waterways. Upstream on the Nile is in the heart of Black Africa. There is really no debate on the issue. They said these things themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait up bro.. I'm dealing with some bum info from another poster in this thread. Will get back atcha..
Click to expand...


Bum info?


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know they tested the DNA you recessive monkey. It was Black DNA.
> 
> 
> 
> The key difference between your claim and my claim is you posted 0 support for your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont symbolically draw Black people and have other white people say these people were Black like Herodotus said.  All cultures use a likeness of themselves even when drawing symbolically you moron.  Yes there is a Sphinx you idiot. Its in Egypt. How do I know? Because I saw it there retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the Sphinx was a real creature that existed and the Egyptians sculpted its likeness? Hole shit you are retarded!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already posted the DNA for Ramses. Just because you cant read doesnt mean its not here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And did you bother to click on the link that the article you posted references? Here's what that link says:
> 
> _*Contamination from handling and intrusion from microbes create obstacles to the recovery of ancient DNA*.[1] Consequently, most DNA studies have been carried out on modern Egyptian populations with the intent of learning about the influences of historical migrations on the population of Egypt.[2][3][4][5] A study published in 1993 was performed on ancient mummies of the 12th Dynasty, which identified multiple lines of descent, some of which originated in Sub-Saharan Africa.[6]
> 
> In 2013, Khairat et al. conducted the first genetic study utilizing *next-generation sequencing* to ascertain the* ancestral lineage of an Ancient Egyptian* individual. The researchers extracted DNA from the heads of five Egyptian mummies that were housed at the institution. All the specimens were dated to between 806 BC and 124 AD, a timeframe corresponding with the Late Dynastic and Ptolemaic periods. The researchers observed that one of the mummified individuals likely belonged to the mtDNA haplogroup I2, a maternal clade that is believed to have originated in *Western Asia*.[7]
> 
> A study published in *2017 *described the extraction and analysis of DNA from 151 mummified ancient Egyptian individuals, whose remains were recovered from Abusir el-Meleq in Middle Egypt. Obtaining *well-preserved, uncontaminated DNA* from mummies has been a problem for the field of archaeogenetics and these samples provided "the first reliable data set obtained from ancient Egyptians using high-throughput DNA sequencing methods". The specimens were living in a period stretching from the late New Kingdom to the Roman era (1388BCE–426CE). Complete mitochondrial DNA (mtDNA) sequences were obtained for 90 of the mummies and were compared with each other and with several other ancient and modern datasets. The scientists found that the ancient Egyptian individuals in their own dataset possessed highly similar mitochondrial profiles throughout the examined period. Modern Egyptians generally shared this maternal haplogroup pattern, but also carried more Sub-Saharan African clades. *However, analysis of the mummies' mtDNA haplogroups found that they shared greater mitochondrial affinities with modern populations from the Near East and the Levant compared to modern Egyptians*. Additionally, three of the ancient Egyptian individuals were analysed for Y-DNA, and were observed to bear paternal lineages that are common in both the Middle East and North Africa. The researchers cautioned that the affinities of the examined ancient Egyptian specimens may not be representative of those of all ancient Egyptians since they were from a single archaeological site.[8]_
> 
> So the more research they perform and the better the technology gets, the more closely they are able to tie the ancient Egyptians with the Near East and Levant, NOT Sub-Saharan Africa! The source your articles links also says nothing about Ramses being Sub-Saharan/Black.
> 
> 
> 
> Just one of many African haplogroups and the one Ramses belongs to.
> 
> Haplogroup E-V38 - Wikipedia
> 
> "*Haplogroup E-V38* is a human Y-chromosome DNA haplogroup. It is primarily distributed in Africa. E-V38 has two basal branches, E-M329 (formerly E1b1c) and E-M2 (formerly E1b1a); the E-M329 subclade is today almost exclusively found in Ethiopia. E-M2 is the predominant subclade in Western Africa, Central Africa, Southern Africa and the African Great Lakes, and occurs at low frequencies in North Africa and Middle East. E-M2 has several subclades, but many members are included in either E-L485 or E-U175."
> 
> No retard. The sphinx is a giant statue of a lion with a Black mans head on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So obviously they sculpted/drew many things symbolically, meaning you can't use the colors or shapes of those works as concrete proof of their appearance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with your theory is that you cant cross contaminate DNA and make it come up sub-saharan when the only people handling it are whites and mixed Arabs.  Sorry but the DNA results stand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not _my _theory, it's what the document the article you used sourced! How fucking stupid are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people couldnt even sculpt then so we know they didnt symbolically do anything. Again they wouldnt show themselves as Black people at every turn if they were really white. Sorry but your theory fails primarily because its as retarded as it is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't show themselves as black at every turn.
> 
> File:Egyptian races.jpg - Wikipedia
> 
> When drawn next to one another, you can see a clear difference between the Nubians and Egyptians.
> 
> 
> 
> "
> The Greek philosopher Aristotle writes in the 4th century B.C. in Physiognomonica that the "Egyptians and Ethiopians were very black."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the text of some of his works:
> 
> Full text of "The works of Aristotle"
> 
> It contains a section titled "PHYSIOGNOMONICA."
> 
> I searched it and did not find that quote. Would you like to point it out for me?
Click to expand...

By the way clown. There are a couple of grevious errors you made posting that link to the jpg. For starters even it was legit Its showing what the egyptians thought all the other races looked like. Secondly thats a fresco painted by a european centuries later not the real deal. How do we know this? Well because it says so right in the description.

"Depicting (from left): a Berber, a Nubian, an Asiatic, and an Egyptian. Drawing by an unknown artist after a mural of the tomb of Seti I; *Copy by Heinrich von Minutoli (1820). Note that the skin shades are due to the 19th century illustrator, not the Ancient Egyptian original.
*
I will see if i can locate the real one for you just to rub it in.


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> The key difference between your claim and my claim is you posted 0 support for your claim.So the Sphinx was a real creature that existed and the Egyptians sculpted its likeness? Hole shit you are retarded!
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted the DNA for Ramses. Just because you cant read doesnt mean its not here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And did you bother to click on the link that the article you posted references? Here's what that link says:
> 
> _*Contamination from handling and intrusion from microbes create obstacles to the recovery of ancient DNA*.[1] Consequently, most DNA studies have been carried out on modern Egyptian populations with the intent of learning about the influences of historical migrations on the population of Egypt.[2][3][4][5] A study published in 1993 was performed on ancient mummies of the 12th Dynasty, which identified multiple lines of descent, some of which originated in Sub-Saharan Africa.[6]
> 
> In 2013, Khairat et al. conducted the first genetic study utilizing *next-generation sequencing* to ascertain the* ancestral lineage of an Ancient Egyptian* individual. The researchers extracted DNA from the heads of five Egyptian mummies that were housed at the institution. All the specimens were dated to between 806 BC and 124 AD, a timeframe corresponding with the Late Dynastic and Ptolemaic periods. The researchers observed that one of the mummified individuals likely belonged to the mtDNA haplogroup I2, a maternal clade that is believed to have originated in *Western Asia*.[7]
> 
> A study published in *2017 *described the extraction and analysis of DNA from 151 mummified ancient Egyptian individuals, whose remains were recovered from Abusir el-Meleq in Middle Egypt. Obtaining *well-preserved, uncontaminated DNA* from mummies has been a problem for the field of archaeogenetics and these samples provided "the first reliable data set obtained from ancient Egyptians using high-throughput DNA sequencing methods". The specimens were living in a period stretching from the late New Kingdom to the Roman era (1388BCE–426CE). Complete mitochondrial DNA (mtDNA) sequences were obtained for 90 of the mummies and were compared with each other and with several other ancient and modern datasets. The scientists found that the ancient Egyptian individuals in their own dataset possessed highly similar mitochondrial profiles throughout the examined period. Modern Egyptians generally shared this maternal haplogroup pattern, but also carried more Sub-Saharan African clades. *However, analysis of the mummies' mtDNA haplogroups found that they shared greater mitochondrial affinities with modern populations from the Near East and the Levant compared to modern Egyptians*. Additionally, three of the ancient Egyptian individuals were analysed for Y-DNA, and were observed to bear paternal lineages that are common in both the Middle East and North Africa. The researchers cautioned that the affinities of the examined ancient Egyptian specimens may not be representative of those of all ancient Egyptians since they were from a single archaeological site.[8]_
> 
> So the more research they perform and the better the technology gets, the more closely they are able to tie the ancient Egyptians with the Near East and Levant, NOT Sub-Saharan Africa! The source your articles links also says nothing about Ramses being Sub-Saharan/Black.
> 
> 
> 
> Just one of many African haplogroups and the one Ramses belongs to.
> 
> Haplogroup E-V38 - Wikipedia
> 
> "*Haplogroup E-V38* is a human Y-chromosome DNA haplogroup. It is primarily distributed in Africa. E-V38 has two basal branches, E-M329 (formerly E1b1c) and E-M2 (formerly E1b1a); the E-M329 subclade is today almost exclusively found in Ethiopia. E-M2 is the predominant subclade in Western Africa, Central Africa, Southern Africa and the African Great Lakes, and occurs at low frequencies in North Africa and Middle East. E-M2 has several subclades, but many members are included in either E-L485 or E-U175."
> 
> No retard. The sphinx is a giant statue of a lion with a Black mans head on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So obviously they sculpted/drew many things symbolically, meaning you can't use the colors or shapes of those works as concrete proof of their appearance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with your theory is that you cant cross contaminate DNA and make it come up sub-saharan when the only people handling it are whites and mixed Arabs.  Sorry but the DNA results stand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not _my _theory, it's what the document the article you used sourced! How fucking stupid are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people couldnt even sculpt then so we know they didnt symbolically do anything. Again they wouldnt show themselves as Black people at every turn if they were really white. Sorry but your theory fails primarily because its as retarded as it is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't show themselves as black at every turn.
> 
> File:Egyptian races.jpg - Wikipedia
> 
> When drawn next to one another, you can see a clear difference between the Nubians and Egyptians.
> 
> 
> 
> "
> The Greek philosopher Aristotle writes in the 4th century B.C. in Physiognomonica that the "Egyptians and Ethiopians were very black."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the text of some of his works:
> 
> Full text of "The works of Aristotle"
> 
> It contains a section titled "PHYSIOGNOMONICA."
> 
> I searched it and did not find that quote. Would you like to point it out for me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they did until whites invaded.
Click to expand...

What is this in response to?





> You were looking for the wrong quote dufus.


So you quoted it incorrectly, you degenerate ape!





> "*Too black *a hue marks the coward, *as witness Egyptians
> and Ethiopians*":


And it's followed by this:

*and so does also too white a complexion, 
as you may see from women*

So would you draw from that conclusion that all women known to Aristotle were white? Don't be an idiot! 


> Here is Herodotus before him.
> 
> ".. but I myself guessed their Egyptian origin not only because the Colchians are *dark-skinned and curly-haired* ..."
> 
> "..but more importantly because Colchians, *Egyptians and Ethiopians* are the only peoples in the world who practise circumcision and who have always done so."
> 
> 
> 
> BTW thanks for providing the irrefutable proof by linking to his own words.


Oh, gee! Another gem!

*The reliability of Herodotus is sometimes criticized when writing about Egypt.[56][l] Alan B. Lloyd argues that, as a historical document, the writings of Herodotus are seriously defective, and that he was working from "inadequate sources".[50] Nielsen writes: "Though we cannot entirely rule out the possibility of Herodotus having been in Egypt, it must be said that his narrative bears little witness to it."[51] German historian Detlev Fehling questions whether Herodotus ever traveled up the Nile River, and considers doubtful almost everything that he says about Egypt and Ethiopia.[68][52] Fehling states that "there is not the slightest bit of history behind the whole story" about the claim of Herodotus that Pharaoh Sesostris campaigned in Europe, and that he left a colony in Colchia.[54][53][m]*

It's obvious that you have an agenda since you choose to follow unreliable old sources instead of modern scientific ones.



> Just because its fun burying you under a mountain of evidence....
> 
> Gaston Maspero (1846-1916): "By the almost unanimous testimony of ancient historians, they (Egyptians) belonged to an African race [read: Negro] which first settled in Ethiopia, on the Middle Nile; following the course of the river, they gradually reached the sea. ... Moreover, the Bible states that Mesraim, son of Ham, brother of Chus (Kush) the Ethiopian, and of Canaan, came from Mesopotamia to settle with his children on the banks of the Nile." {endnote 8: Gaston Maspero, Histoire ancienne des peuples de l'Orient. Paris: Hachette, 1917, p. 15, 12th ed. (Translated as: The Dawn of Civilization. London, 1894; reprinted, New York: Frederick Ungar, 1968.)} ...



That's a story from a religious book, you dumbass. You read a myth and thought it was real! Your mountain of evidence is a mountain of bullshit.



> By the way clown. There are a couple of grevious errors you made posting that link to the jpg. For starters even it was legit Its showing what the egyptians thought all the other races looked like.


So the Egyptians are only a reliable source if they agree with your bullshit argument?





> Secondly thats a fresco painted by a european centuries later not the real deal. How do we know this? Well because it says so right in the description.
> 
> "Depicting (from left): a Berber, a Nubian, an Asiatic, and an Egyptian. Drawing by an unknown artist after a mural of the tomb of Seti I; *Copy by Heinrich von Minutoli (1820). Note that the skin shades are due to the 19th century illustrator, not the Ancient Egyptian original.*
> 
> I will see if i can locate the real one for you just to rub it in.


----------



## Michelle420

I'd date any race if I had a great connection/attraction to the person.


----------



## Gracie

The topic kinda went south, didn't it? But, I am not complaining. Fascinating reading. I learn something new every time I read entries. I gotta say that I do admire Ascl's additions. Lots of stuff I never knew until he posted 'em.


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted the DNA for Ramses. Just because you cant read doesnt mean its not here.
> 
> 
> 
> And did you bother to click on the link that the article you posted references? Here's what that link says:
> 
> _*Contamination from handling and intrusion from microbes create obstacles to the recovery of ancient DNA*.[1] Consequently, most DNA studies have been carried out on modern Egyptian populations with the intent of learning about the influences of historical migrations on the population of Egypt.[2][3][4][5] A study published in 1993 was performed on ancient mummies of the 12th Dynasty, which identified multiple lines of descent, some of which originated in Sub-Saharan Africa.[6]
> 
> In 2013, Khairat et al. conducted the first genetic study utilizing *next-generation sequencing* to ascertain the* ancestral lineage of an Ancient Egyptian* individual. The researchers extracted DNA from the heads of five Egyptian mummies that were housed at the institution. All the specimens were dated to between 806 BC and 124 AD, a timeframe corresponding with the Late Dynastic and Ptolemaic periods. The researchers observed that one of the mummified individuals likely belonged to the mtDNA haplogroup I2, a maternal clade that is believed to have originated in *Western Asia*.[7]
> 
> A study published in *2017 *described the extraction and analysis of DNA from 151 mummified ancient Egyptian individuals, whose remains were recovered from Abusir el-Meleq in Middle Egypt. Obtaining *well-preserved, uncontaminated DNA* from mummies has been a problem for the field of archaeogenetics and these samples provided "the first reliable data set obtained from ancient Egyptians using high-throughput DNA sequencing methods". The specimens were living in a period stretching from the late New Kingdom to the Roman era (1388BCE–426CE). Complete mitochondrial DNA (mtDNA) sequences were obtained for 90 of the mummies and were compared with each other and with several other ancient and modern datasets. The scientists found that the ancient Egyptian individuals in their own dataset possessed highly similar mitochondrial profiles throughout the examined period. Modern Egyptians generally shared this maternal haplogroup pattern, but also carried more Sub-Saharan African clades. *However, analysis of the mummies' mtDNA haplogroups found that they shared greater mitochondrial affinities with modern populations from the Near East and the Levant compared to modern Egyptians*. Additionally, three of the ancient Egyptian individuals were analysed for Y-DNA, and were observed to bear paternal lineages that are common in both the Middle East and North Africa. The researchers cautioned that the affinities of the examined ancient Egyptian specimens may not be representative of those of all ancient Egyptians since they were from a single archaeological site.[8]_
> 
> So the more research they perform and the better the technology gets, the more closely they are able to tie the ancient Egyptians with the Near East and Levant, NOT Sub-Saharan Africa! The source your articles links also says nothing about Ramses being Sub-Saharan/Black.
> 
> 
> 
> Just one of many African haplogroups and the one Ramses belongs to.
> 
> Haplogroup E-V38 - Wikipedia
> 
> "*Haplogroup E-V38* is a human Y-chromosome DNA haplogroup. It is primarily distributed in Africa. E-V38 has two basal branches, E-M329 (formerly E1b1c) and E-M2 (formerly E1b1a); the E-M329 subclade is today almost exclusively found in Ethiopia. E-M2 is the predominant subclade in Western Africa, Central Africa, Southern Africa and the African Great Lakes, and occurs at low frequencies in North Africa and Middle East. E-M2 has several subclades, but many members are included in either E-L485 or E-U175."
> 
> No retard. The sphinx is a giant statue of a lion with a Black mans head on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So obviously they sculpted/drew many things symbolically, meaning you can't use the colors or shapes of those works as concrete proof of their appearance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with your theory is that you cant cross contaminate DNA and make it come up sub-saharan when the only people handling it are whites and mixed Arabs.  Sorry but the DNA results stand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not _my _theory, it's what the document the article you used sourced! How fucking stupid are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people couldnt even sculpt then so we know they didnt symbolically do anything. Again they wouldnt show themselves as Black people at every turn if they were really white. Sorry but your theory fails primarily because its as retarded as it is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't show themselves as black at every turn.
> 
> File:Egyptian races.jpg - Wikipedia
> 
> When drawn next to one another, you can see a clear difference between the Nubians and Egyptians.
> 
> 
> 
> "
> The Greek philosopher Aristotle writes in the 4th century B.C. in Physiognomonica that the "Egyptians and Ethiopians were very black."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the text of some of his works:
> 
> Full text of "The works of Aristotle"
> 
> It contains a section titled "PHYSIOGNOMONICA."
> 
> I searched it and did not find that quote. Would you like to point it out for me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they did until whites invaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is this in response to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were looking for the wrong quote dufus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you quoted it incorrectly, you degenerate ape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*Too black *a hue marks the coward, *as witness Egyptians
> and Ethiopians*":
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it's followed by this:
> 
> *and so does also too white a complexion,
> as you may see from women*
> 
> So would you draw from that conclusion that all women known to Aristotle were white? Don't be an idiot!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Herodotus before him.
> 
> ".. but I myself guessed their Egyptian origin not only because the Colchians are *dark-skinned and curly-haired* ..."
> 
> "..but more importantly because Colchians, *Egyptians and Ethiopians* are the only peoples in the world who practise circumcision and who have always done so."
> 
> 
> 
> BTW thanks for providing the irrefutable proof by linking to his own words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, gee! Another gem!
> 
> *The reliability of Herodotus is sometimes criticized when writing about Egypt.[56][l] Alan B. Lloyd argues that, as a historical document, the writings of Herodotus are seriously defective, and that he was working from "inadequate sources".[50] Nielsen writes: "Though we cannot entirely rule out the possibility of Herodotus having been in Egypt, it must be said that his narrative bears little witness to it."[51] German historian Detlev Fehling questions whether Herodotus ever traveled up the Nile River, and considers doubtful almost everything that he says about Egypt and Ethiopia.[68][52] Fehling states that "there is not the slightest bit of history behind the whole story" about the claim of Herodotus that Pharaoh Sesostris campaigned in Europe, and that he left a colony in Colchia.[54][53][m]*
> 
> It's obvious that you have an agenda since you choose to follow unreliable old sources instead of modern scientific ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because its fun burying you under a mountain of evidence....
> 
> Gaston Maspero (1846-1916): "By the almost unanimous testimony of ancient historians, they (Egyptians) belonged to an African race [read: Negro] which first settled in Ethiopia, on the Middle Nile; following the course of the river, they gradually reached the sea. ... Moreover, the Bible states that Mesraim, son of Ham, brother of Chus (Kush) the Ethiopian, and of Canaan, came from Mesopotamia to settle with his children on the banks of the Nile." {endnote 8: Gaston Maspero, Histoire ancienne des peuples de l'Orient. Paris: Hachette, 1917, p. 15, 12th ed. (Translated as: The Dawn of Civilization. London, 1894; reprinted, New York: Frederick Ungar, 1968.)} ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a story from a religious book, you dumbass. You read a myth and thought it was real! Your mountain of evidence is a mountain of bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way clown. There are a couple of grevious errors you made posting that link to the jpg. For starters even it was legit Its showing what the egyptians thought all the other races looked like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the Egyptians are only a reliable source if they agree with your bullshit argument?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly thats a fresco painted by a european centuries later not the real deal. How do we know this? Well because it says so right in the description.
> 
> "Depicting (from left): a Berber, a Nubian, an Asiatic, and an Egyptian. Drawing by an unknown artist after a mural of the tomb of Seti I; *Copy by Heinrich von Minutoli (1820). Note that the skin shades are due to the 19th century illustrator, not the Ancient Egyptian original.*
> 
> I will see if i can locate the real one for you just to rub it in.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I would draw from that the Greeks werent too found of you pale skins from their north.  There is a reason they called you people savages.  While here Plato is calling you a coward along with Blacks like the Egyptians and the Ethiopians as he so vividly pointed out. Its amusing to me you never addressed the fact that you got caught trying to pass a forgery as the real thing. What are you excuses for this?


Of course I have an agenda. Its to bury you with evidence from people that actually saw the Egyptians and the words of the Egyptians themselves. So we have numerous greeks who freely admit the Egyptians were Black. We have the Bible that irrefutably says the Egyptians were Black. We have the Egyptians themselves that called their land Kmet which means Black Land or Black People. We have the Egyptians drawing pictures of Black people and making statues of Black people while mysteriously never depicting themselves as whites.. We have Egyptians telling you that the present day continent of Africa was deemed to be the top of the world.  We have the Egyptians proclaiming themselves they came from Black Africa. We even have DNA of Black Pharaohs.  Then we have some insecure white writers trying to argue Herodotus was lying while not offering a shred of proof as to why and not addressing the fact that other Greeks said they were Black.  Gimme a break clown. Who are you going to believe?  

BTW here is the original mural the white guy forged his copy from.


----------



## Asclepias

Gracie said:


> The topic kinda went south, didn't it? But, I am not complaining. Fascinating reading. I learn something new every time I read entries. I gotta say that I do admire Ascl's additions. Lots of stuff I never knew until he posted 'em.


Sorry to mess up your thread.


----------



## Gracie

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The topic kinda went south, didn't it? But, I am not complaining. Fascinating reading. I learn something new every time I read entries. I gotta say that I do admire Ascl's additions. Lots of stuff I never knew until he posted 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to mess up your thread.
Click to expand...

No no no. You are not messing it up. I find it very...educational. Keep going!


----------



## Paul Essien

Cossack1483 said:


> Make africa great again or perhaps start a new africa such as detroit , memphrica , apelanta , etc


If Africa is such a shit hole then why did they have fight whites to get out of there ?

Why did we have Nelson Mandela ? 

A black person in Africa doing for self is not tolerated to the white supemacists,

Go and ask Robert Mugabe how the white supremacist reacted to him demanding that the land of Zimbabwe be returned to black natives. (This is in a country where whites own 90% of the land)

UK and America control most of the huge mineral reserves in Zimbabwe which are crucial to western impearlism. Britain want FULL control of the vast mineral resources like diamonds, gold, platinum, copper which Africa has in abundance and which is virtually all in the hands of western owned companies like Anglo American, SHELL, BP. Mr. Mugabe's Pro-Nationalist policies go against their HUGE interest.

Now do you think the white supremacists would give that up to make Africa great again ?

The mobile phone or I-phone you have in your pocket, or laptop would not even work without congolese coltan

And who do you think mines that ? Yup black Africans. Who control Coltan deposits over there ? Apple and other western corps.

Do you think they will give up that easy to make African great again ?

The USA alone (5% of the world population) consume 30% of produced African natural resources which they purchase at bargain prices or for virtually nothing as debt payback.

In contrast, local infrastructures are crumbling, social programmes and local developments are cut because of the paybacks of interests and the debt itself. Corruption does the rest.

It's not that right that the resource rich African countries are held hostage by the West through debt. The payback is done to a large part as “rebate in kind” by even more resources at ridiculously low prices.

The higher the debt the tougher the negotiation basis and the least favourable for the producing country. Those countries are drawn into handcuff contracts of globally or regionally exclusive authorisations to exploit certain local resources.

In order for Africa to rise. White supremacy has to meet it's demise.

The two can't co-exist as one.

In America history shows that even when blacks are nowhere near whites, liven in a separate town,city, state, country whites still aren’t satisfied

You know whites like you often like to come with the "Go and do for yourself" argument

Well guess what ? Black people did just that in Rosewood and Tulsa

And what did whites do with the aid of the USA government

Burnt it to the ground






This kind of rage, destroying a community they felt they should be superior to out of resentment was the sign of their inherent weakness. That’s why they came in their hundreds to kill a much smaller number of people.

In Rosewood and the Tulsa Race Riot the police handed out guns and badges to hundreds of White men. Other Whites broke into hardware stores and took guns. They killed 100's.

The governor sent the National Guard to disarm Blacks and take them prisoner. But they did not disarm any Whites.

Most insurance policies had a riot exclusion clause and would not pay. And the courts bent over backwards to protect the city and insurance companies.

Both of these places  had had its own hospital, hotels, shops, two newspapers and two cinemas. But when the riot was over, it looked like it had been hit by a war.

The historical example of Rosewood and Tulsa gives the lie that if black people went on their own and built for self everything would be fine. 

Black people have shown themselves to be more than capable of achieving this. The FACT is they have always been prevented.

This aspect does not only apply to America it applies on a global scale too. Its not just Black communities which have been prevented from organically growing and developing. Its countries and states too.

Growth of ones own community can no longer be considered in isolation it has to be within an agreed shared global structure which includes everyone. While the ideology and controlling structure of white supremacy remains firmly in place restrictions will ultimately always apply.

Its no different to slaves growing their own independent business on the plantation. Sooner or later if its successful the master will want a cut of any of the profits or control of it. Eventually either dominating it completely, eliminating it to avoid unfavorable competition or even having it challenge the plantation slave institution itself!



Cossack1483 said:


> Go make your own Nation.  Don't suck off Whitey.
> 
> Make africa great again or perhaps start a new africa such as detroit , memphrica , apelanta , etc.


Suck off whitey ?

White people were sucking off black people because white people depended on laws to defend slavery and segregation so as to elevate whites, politically, socially and economically. 

Whites were dependent on the Naturalization Act of 1790, to make all European immigrants eligible for automatic citizenship, with rights above all black ppl.

Whites were sucking off the land giveaways like the Homestead Act, and housing subsidies that were essentially white-only for years, like FHA and VA loans. Even the GI Bill was largely for whites only, and all of these government efforts were instrumental in creating the white middle class. But it goes deeper than that.

From the earliest days, whites were sucking off the land and resources of the Americas, Africa, and Asia. Since Europe offered no substantial riches from its soil, European economic advance was entirely reliant on the sucking of other people’s land by force, trickery or coercion.

Then these same Europeans relied on slave labor to build a new nation and to create wealth for themselves; wealth that was instrumental to financing the American Revolution, as well as allowing the textile and tobacco industries to emerge as international powerhouses. From 1790 to 1860 alone, whites and the overall economy reaped the benefits of as much as $40 billion in unpaid black labor.

Now I'm sure you'll say "Africans sold their own" this too indicates how dependent whites have been on blacks: having to pay and bribe Africans to catch their own and deliver them to us so as to fatten the profits of European elites. Whites couldn’t even do that themselves.

Then whites were sucking off the Native peoples to teach u farming skills, as the earliest colonists starved to death and turned to cannibalism when the winters came in order to survive. 

Whites were sucking off Mexicans to teach them how to extract gold from riverbeds and quartz (critical to the growth of the economy in the mid-to late-1800s) and whites were sucking off on Asian labor to build the railroads that made transcontinental commerce possible. 

Ninety percent of the labor used to build the Central Pacific Railroad in the 1860s were Chinese, imported for the purpose, and exploited because the rail bosses felt they could better control them than white workers.

Whites relied on black women to suckle and care for their children. They relied on blacks to build the levees that kept rivers like the Mississippi from your doorstep. Whites relied on black girls to fan your sleeping white ladies so as to ensure their comfort. Whites relied on blacks to do everything: cooking, cleaning, making your beds, polishing your shoes, chopping the wood to heat your homes, and nursing us back to health when whites fell ill.

During the civil war, the Confederacy relied on blacks to cook for the troops and make the implements of war they would use in battle. Likewise, the Union relied on nearly 200,000 black soldiers to ultimately win the war. That too, is most assuredly dependence.

And white dependence on black people continues to this day.

Each year, African Americans spend over $500 billion with white-owned companies: money that goes mostly into the pockets of the white owners, white employees, white stockholders, and the white communities in which they live.

And yet you dare say black people are sucking off whitey ? 

Now let’s just cut the crap.

Who would be hurt more: black folks if all welfare programs were shut down tomorrow, or white folks, if blacks decided they were through transferring half-a-trillion dollars each year to white people and were going to keep ourr money in our own communities?

Or what about the ongoing dependence of white businesses on the exploitation of black labor?

Each year, according to estimates from the Urban Institute, over $120 billion in wages are lost to African Americans thanks to discrimination in labor markets. That’s money that doesn’t end up in the hands of the folks who earned it, but rather remains in the bank accounts of whiteowners.

If there were no black folks around, whites would have no one to blame but themselves for the crime that occurred; no one to blame but themselves when u didn’t get the jobs u wanted; no one to blame but themselves when your lives turned out to be less than you’d expected. In short, u need blk people, especially in a subordinate role, as a way to build yourselves up, and provide a sense of self-worth u otherwise lack.


----------



## Paul Essien

bgrouse said:


> I asked you before to show me how white supremacists control the African nation, even giving you an example to explain.
> 
> Unqualfied white man admitted into Harvard over more qualfied blacks
> 
> Did you respond to that already?


For the 2nd time.


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> So, you know that the Unabomber was racist.?


I don't know. 

But I believe he is. 

Why ?

Because I can't prove it.

But someone has to be racist.


----------



## Paul Essien

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Black everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They already tested the DNA you knuckle-dragging moron.
> 
> *Ancient Egyptians were closely related to people who lived along the eastern Mediterranean, the analysis showed. They also shared genetic material with residents of the Turkish peninsula at the time and Europe.
> “The other big surprise,” Krause said, “was we didn't find much sub-Saharan African ancestry.”
> *
> Egyptians sculpted and drew lots of things symbolically. I guess you believe there was really a sphinx, huh?
> 
> Great Sphinx of Giza - Wikipedia
> 
> You still haven't explained how these ******* that supposedly taught us dumb whites to read and do math can't teach their own nigglets to do so in the present and fall significantly behind the aforementioned whites.
Click to expand...

Cmon. Everyone knows that Egyptians are White!!






White people like to think that their civilization emanates from Antiquity (Greece and Rome) which itself emanates from Ancient Egypt.

In these fictionalised barely-historical tales of the beginnings of White civilization, White people like to think that their White ancestors ruled these places. Obviously, this is completely untrue. Greeks may have looked more Arab than anything else.

But if you are marketing a movie, it is the easiest way to do it. Plant loads of white people in the film. It is bound to appeal to the White dollar.

Look....Yeah Yeah I know.....I know that the.“*Black people never developed a civilization*” belief is one of the most stalwart and enduring mythologies among white supremacists and that may be true if you get your history from Stormfront or quack YouTube historians.

But if you actually go to University, or even subscribe to magazines like… I don’t know… National Geographic, you will learn about Black Pharaohs as a matter of course, as well as many other high Egyptian officials.

Egypt was first settled by blacks. They built the first civilization. Black people were the first to have government, street, talk, soap, study Maths, Physics, Chemistry.

With time other people came in from other areas of the world because they heard of its glory and grandeur. Those who decided to settle married the indigenous people and with time some of them became light skinned.

You and others have reason to downplay the blackness of ancient Egypt while blacks have reason to play it up because if civilization goes all the way back to Egypt and if it turned out to be founded by black people.......what would that say ?

*Reconstructions : *

Using high-powered computers, experts can now get a rough idea of how someone looked from their skull. They make a living at it by doing it for the police for murder cases. When the same thing is done to the skulls of King Tut and Queen Nefertiti, here is what you got :









*What they said in ancient times ::*


Herodotus said Egyptians had black skin and woolly hair, which is how he said the Ethiopians looked too.
Aristotle called both the Ethiopians and Egyptians black.
The Bible calls both the Ethiopians and Egyptians sons of Ham.
The Egyptians themselvessaw themselves as belonging to their own race, different from blacks to the south – but also different from all their other neighbours. On the other hand:
They called themselves kemet - “black”, though some say it just means they are from the land of black soil (the Nile).
They said they came from the land of Punt – a place they drew as having elephants and giraffes

*What the DNA says :*

Present-day Egyptians are, by blood, about 60% Eurasian, like the Arabs who took over their country, and 40% black African. In the past they were, if anything, blacker because since the glory days of Ancient Egypt they have been taken over by the Persians, Greeks, Romans and Arabs.


----------



## Bonzi

I don't personally have any issues with interracial relationships.

I just think there is a better chance for a good one if you hook up with someone that is very much like you, and not just in color, in all ways.....


----------



## Cossack1483

Again , Sir ,  sounds great to me.  Let me the first to offer you the opportunity to create your own racial destiny.  Old or New Africa , irrelevant.  Make either one great.  Please.    Point is ;  self segregation is for the future of civilization.


----------



## Cossack1483

Hmmm, interesting.  My Bible refers to the afore mentioned as tares , strangers and mamzers.


----------



## Paul Essien

Cossack1483 said:


> Again , Sir ,  sounds great to me.  Let me the first to offer you the opportunity to create your own racial destiny.  Old or New Africa , irrelevant.  Make either one great.  Please.    Point is ;  self segregation is for the future of civilization.


You arguing for something you already have. You're like Ronald McDonald demanding that he should have right to own a burger shop.

That is USA is already one the most segregated places on earth

You wake up ? Look one way ? What do you see ? White people !!

Look another way ? Yipee !!! More white people !!






Suburban life is an unnatural form of social organization from a human perspective. Children grow up in a relative social vacuum. Many of the pathologies in today’s youth (the school shootings, the “emo” culture, cutting, eating disorders are related to the social isolation imposed on young people by the suburban lifestyle.

Also the suburban lifestyle consumes a high level of natural resources to sustain an individual life. Petroleum to fuel not only the high level of automobile use, but also to supply utilities, water and sewer service to a large number of small individual users. Paving, repairing, plowing and maintaining miles and miles of roadway used by few users.

All down to the system of racism

As the point of peak oil is passed and the natural cycle of supply and demand is driving up the price of petroleum, millions of Americans are feeling the sting of the suburban lifestyle, at the gas pump and on their utility bill.

 However, in America, the number of Americans inhabiting suburbs is so large, the infrastructure that has been built to support the suburbs so vast, that they simply lack the ability, from an economic perspective, to effect any sort of mass movement of populace from the suburbs into the cities.


----------



## Cossack1483

Where do you live?  I see nothing but colored folk.  I do know many White enclaves but the cities are from 80-90% non white.  What about mexifornia?  LOL.  Chicongo?   Face it , Dude , multi culturalism is a tragic fail for all.  Blax have Separatist leadership as well ; I can relate.  So , what is it that makes folks keep shilling for a tired , broken down system?


----------



## MarkDuffy

*Mummy DNA unravels ancient Egyptians’ ancestry*
Genetic analysis reveals a close relationship with Middle Easterners, not central Africans.

Mummy DNA unravels ancient Egyptians’ ancestry ~ Nature

DNA discovery reveals relatives of ancient Egyptians - CNN

_The team's findings do come with one obvious caveat: "All our genetic data (was) obtained from a single site in Middle Egypt and may not be representative for all of ancient Egypt," the paper concedes._


----------



## Unkotare

Bonzi said:


> I don't personally have any issues with interracial relationships.
> 
> I just think there is a better chance for a good one if you hook up with someone that is very much like you, and not just in color, in all ways.....




Didn't always work out so well for the Pharos.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again , Sir ,  sounds great to me.  Let me the first to offer you the opportunity to create your own racial destiny.  Old or New Africa , irrelevant.  Make either one great.  Please.    Point is ;  self segregation is for the future of civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> You arguing for something you already have. You're like Ronald McDonald demanding that he should have right to own a burger shop.
> 
> That is USA is already one the most segregated places on earth
> 
> You wake up ? Look one way ? What do you see ? White people !!
> 
> Look another way ? Yipee !!! More white people !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suburban life is an unnatural form of social organization from a human perspective. Children grow up in a relative social vacuum. Many of the pathologies in today’s youth (the school shootings, the “emo” culture, cutting, eating disorders are related to the social isolation imposed on young people by the suburban lifestyle.
> 
> Also the suburban lifestyle consumes a high level of natural resources to sustain an individual life. Petroleum to fuel not only the high level of automobile use, but also to supply utilities, water and sewer service to a large number of small individual users. Paving, repairing, plowing and maintaining miles and miles of roadway used by few users.
> 
> All down to the system of racism
> 
> As the point of peak oil is passed and the natural cycle of supply and demand is driving up the price of petroleum, millions of Americans are feeling the sting of the suburban lifestyle, at the gas pump and on their utility bill.
> 
> However, in America, the number of Americans inhabiting suburbs is so large, the infrastructure that has been built to support the suburbs so vast, that they simply lack the ability, from an economic perspective, to effect any sort of mass movement of populace from the suburbs into the cities.
Click to expand...



We are nowhere near running out of oil.


As far as suburbs being dangerous, unhealthy places to grow up compared to urban centers - you absolutely do not believe that nonsense.


----------



## MarkDuffy

The Two Lands & King Menes - Ancient Egypt for Kids

Ancient Egypt was a land in flux. Lots of talk about uniting the two kingdoms of lower and upper. 

Studies have been done on Pharoahs & family along with mummies. These indicate the higher class, normal people did not mummy. This I would assume means more evidence of invaders rather than indigenous peoples. Kinda like trying to find Native American in our DNA of today. 

Also, it is not scientific to assume that the original human was black cuz he came from Africa. Black might be a derived characteristic, not an original one.


----------



## Asclepias

MarkDuffy said:


> The Two Lands & King Menes - Ancient Egypt for Kids
> 
> Ancient Egypt was a land in flux. Lots of talk about uniting the two kingdoms of lower and upper.
> 
> Studies have been done on Pharoahs & family along with mummies. These indicate the higher class, normal people did not mummy. This I would assume means more evidence of invaders rather than indigenous peoples. Kinda like trying to find Native American in our DNA of today.
> 
> Also, it is not scientific to assume that the original human was black cuz he came from Africa. Black might be a derived characteristic, not an original one.


Black is the color the first homo sapiens had as a skin color. That was worked out long before humans became human.  About 1 million years before the first homo sapiens. There is also scientific proof of this fact. Basically its natures best design because the melanin protects against the suns rays. The gene for light (white) skin is relatively new appearing just over 10k years ago as a mutation. Its not just a coincidence that the Egyptians revered the color Black as did the civilizations of the Indus Valley. Their gods were Black because Black was the color of divinity.

Also of note is that upper Egypt literally is in the south near Sudan while lower Egypt is closer to europe.  This is in line with the way the Egyptians oriented themselves geographically with the continent of Africa associated with going forward and europe being behind them..


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> And did you bother to click on the link that the article you posted references? Here's what that link says:
> 
> _*Contamination from handling and intrusion from microbes create obstacles to the recovery of ancient DNA*.[1] Consequently, most DNA studies have been carried out on modern Egyptian populations with the intent of learning about the influences of historical migrations on the population of Egypt.[2][3][4][5] A study published in 1993 was performed on ancient mummies of the 12th Dynasty, which identified multiple lines of descent, some of which originated in Sub-Saharan Africa.[6]
> 
> In 2013, Khairat et al. conducted the first genetic study utilizing *next-generation sequencing* to ascertain the* ancestral lineage of an Ancient Egyptian* individual. The researchers extracted DNA from the heads of five Egyptian mummies that were housed at the institution. All the specimens were dated to between 806 BC and 124 AD, a timeframe corresponding with the Late Dynastic and Ptolemaic periods. The researchers observed that one of the mummified individuals likely belonged to the mtDNA haplogroup I2, a maternal clade that is believed to have originated in *Western Asia*.[7]
> 
> A study published in *2017 *described the extraction and analysis of DNA from 151 mummified ancient Egyptian individuals, whose remains were recovered from Abusir el-Meleq in Middle Egypt. Obtaining *well-preserved, uncontaminated DNA* from mummies has been a problem for the field of archaeogenetics and these samples provided "the first reliable data set obtained from ancient Egyptians using high-throughput DNA sequencing methods". The specimens were living in a period stretching from the late New Kingdom to the Roman era (1388BCE–426CE). Complete mitochondrial DNA (mtDNA) sequences were obtained for 90 of the mummies and were compared with each other and with several other ancient and modern datasets. The scientists found that the ancient Egyptian individuals in their own dataset possessed highly similar mitochondrial profiles throughout the examined period. Modern Egyptians generally shared this maternal haplogroup pattern, but also carried more Sub-Saharan African clades. *However, analysis of the mummies' mtDNA haplogroups found that they shared greater mitochondrial affinities with modern populations from the Near East and the Levant compared to modern Egyptians*. Additionally, three of the ancient Egyptian individuals were analysed for Y-DNA, and were observed to bear paternal lineages that are common in both the Middle East and North Africa. The researchers cautioned that the affinities of the examined ancient Egyptian specimens may not be representative of those of all ancient Egyptians since they were from a single archaeological site.[8]_
> 
> So the more research they perform and the better the technology gets, the more closely they are able to tie the ancient Egyptians with the Near East and Levant, NOT Sub-Saharan Africa! The source your articles links also says nothing about Ramses being Sub-Saharan/Black.
> So obviously they sculpted/drew many things symbolically, meaning you can't use the colors or shapes of those works as concrete proof of their appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with your theory is that you cant cross contaminate DNA and make it come up sub-saharan when the only people handling it are whites and mixed Arabs.  Sorry but the DNA results stand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not _my _theory, it's what the document the article you used sourced! How fucking stupid are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people couldnt even sculpt then so we know they didnt symbolically do anything. Again they wouldnt show themselves as Black people at every turn if they were really white. Sorry but your theory fails primarily because its as retarded as it is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't show themselves as black at every turn.
> 
> File:Egyptian races.jpg - Wikipedia
> 
> When drawn next to one another, you can see a clear difference between the Nubians and Egyptians.
> 
> 
> 
> "
> The Greek philosopher Aristotle writes in the 4th century B.C. in Physiognomonica that the "Egyptians and Ethiopians were very black."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the text of some of his works:
> 
> Full text of "The works of Aristotle"
> 
> It contains a section titled "PHYSIOGNOMONICA."
> 
> I searched it and did not find that quote. Would you like to point it out for me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they did until whites invaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is this in response to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were looking for the wrong quote dufus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you quoted it incorrectly, you degenerate ape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*Too black *a hue marks the coward, *as witness Egyptians
> and Ethiopians*":
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it's followed by this:
> 
> *and so does also too white a complexion,
> as you may see from women*
> 
> So would you draw from that conclusion that all women known to Aristotle were white? Don't be an idiot!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Herodotus before him.
> 
> ".. but I myself guessed their Egyptian origin not only because the Colchians are *dark-skinned and curly-haired* ..."
> 
> "..but more importantly because Colchians, *Egyptians and Ethiopians* are the only peoples in the world who practise circumcision and who have always done so."
> 
> 
> 
> BTW thanks for providing the irrefutable proof by linking to his own words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, gee! Another gem!
> 
> *The reliability of Herodotus is sometimes criticized when writing about Egypt.[56][l] Alan B. Lloyd argues that, as a historical document, the writings of Herodotus are seriously defective, and that he was working from "inadequate sources".[50] Nielsen writes: "Though we cannot entirely rule out the possibility of Herodotus having been in Egypt, it must be said that his narrative bears little witness to it."[51] German historian Detlev Fehling questions whether Herodotus ever traveled up the Nile River, and considers doubtful almost everything that he says about Egypt and Ethiopia.[68][52] Fehling states that "there is not the slightest bit of history behind the whole story" about the claim of Herodotus that Pharaoh Sesostris campaigned in Europe, and that he left a colony in Colchia.[54][53][m]*
> 
> It's obvious that you have an agenda since you choose to follow unreliable old sources instead of modern scientific ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because its fun burying you under a mountain of evidence....
> 
> Gaston Maspero (1846-1916): "By the almost unanimous testimony of ancient historians, they (Egyptians) belonged to an African race [read: Negro] which first settled in Ethiopia, on the Middle Nile; following the course of the river, they gradually reached the sea. ... Moreover, the Bible states that Mesraim, son of Ham, brother of Chus (Kush) the Ethiopian, and of Canaan, came from Mesopotamia to settle with his children on the banks of the Nile." {endnote 8: Gaston Maspero, Histoire ancienne des peuples de l'Orient. Paris: Hachette, 1917, p. 15, 12th ed. (Translated as: The Dawn of Civilization. London, 1894; reprinted, New York: Frederick Ungar, 1968.)} ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a story from a religious book, you dumbass. You read a myth and thought it was real! Your mountain of evidence is a mountain of bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way clown. There are a couple of grevious errors you made posting that link to the jpg. For starters even it was legit Its showing what the egyptians thought all the other races looked like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the Egyptians are only a reliable source if they agree with your bullshit argument?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly thats a fresco painted by a european centuries later not the real deal. How do we know this? Well because it says so right in the description.
> 
> "Depicting (from left): a Berber, a Nubian, an Asiatic, and an Egyptian. Drawing by an unknown artist after a mural of the tomb of Seti I; *Copy by Heinrich von Minutoli (1820). Note that the skin shades are due to the 19th century illustrator, not the Ancient Egyptian original.*
> 
> I will see if i can locate the real one for you just to rub it in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would draw from that the Greeks werent too found of you pale skins from their north.  There is a reason they called you people savages.  While here Plato is calling you a coward along with Blacks like the Egyptians and the Ethiopians as he so vividly pointed out. Its amusing to me you never addressed the fact that you got caught trying to pass a forgery as the real thing. What are you excuses for this?
> 
> Of course I have an agenda. Its to bury you with evidence from people that actually saw the Egyptians and the words of the Egyptians themselves. So we have numerous greeks who freely admit the Egyptians were Black.
Click to expand...

I addressed your sources individually already. You're posting stuff out of context and referring to mythology. I am referring to scientific fact. Can your degenerate negro brain comprehend that?





> We have the Bible that irrefutably says the Egyptians were Black. We have the Egyptians themselves that called their land Kmet which means Black Land or Black People. We have the Egyptians drawing pictures of Black people and making statues of Black people while mysteriously never depicting themselves as whites.. We have Egyptians telling you that the present day continent of Africa was deemed to be the top of the world.  We have the Egyptians proclaiming themselves they came from Black Africa. We even have DNA of Black Pharaohs.  Then we have some insecure white writers trying to argue Herodotus was lying while not offering a shred of proof as to why and not addressing the fact that other Greeks said they were Black.  Gimme a break clown. Who are you going to believe?
> 
> BTW here is the original mural the white guy forged his copy from.



Actually, this looks more like the original:



I suspect the author got the color of the two figures on the right from the legs. Do those look black to you?


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with your theory is that you cant cross contaminate DNA and make it come up sub-saharan when the only people handling it are whites and mixed Arabs.  Sorry but the DNA results stand.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not _my _theory, it's what the document the article you used sourced! How fucking stupid are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people couldnt even sculpt then so we know they didnt symbolically do anything. Again they wouldnt show themselves as Black people at every turn if they were really white. Sorry but your theory fails primarily because its as retarded as it is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't show themselves as black at every turn.
> 
> File:Egyptian races.jpg - Wikipedia
> 
> When drawn next to one another, you can see a clear difference between the Nubians and Egyptians.
> 
> 
> 
> "
> The Greek philosopher Aristotle writes in the 4th century B.C. in Physiognomonica that the "Egyptians and Ethiopians were very black."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the text of some of his works:
> 
> Full text of "The works of Aristotle"
> 
> It contains a section titled "PHYSIOGNOMONICA."
> 
> I searched it and did not find that quote. Would you like to point it out for me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they did until whites invaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is this in response to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were looking for the wrong quote dufus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you quoted it incorrectly, you degenerate ape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*Too black *a hue marks the coward, *as witness Egyptians
> and Ethiopians*":
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it's followed by this:
> 
> *and so does also too white a complexion,
> as you may see from women*
> 
> So would you draw from that conclusion that all women known to Aristotle were white? Don't be an idiot!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Herodotus before him.
> 
> ".. but I myself guessed their Egyptian origin not only because the Colchians are *dark-skinned and curly-haired* ..."
> 
> "..but more importantly because Colchians, *Egyptians and Ethiopians* are the only peoples in the world who practise circumcision and who have always done so."
> 
> 
> 
> BTW thanks for providing the irrefutable proof by linking to his own words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, gee! Another gem!
> 
> *The reliability of Herodotus is sometimes criticized when writing about Egypt.[56][l] Alan B. Lloyd argues that, as a historical document, the writings of Herodotus are seriously defective, and that he was working from "inadequate sources".[50] Nielsen writes: "Though we cannot entirely rule out the possibility of Herodotus having been in Egypt, it must be said that his narrative bears little witness to it."[51] German historian Detlev Fehling questions whether Herodotus ever traveled up the Nile River, and considers doubtful almost everything that he says about Egypt and Ethiopia.[68][52] Fehling states that "there is not the slightest bit of history behind the whole story" about the claim of Herodotus that Pharaoh Sesostris campaigned in Europe, and that he left a colony in Colchia.[54][53][m]*
> 
> It's obvious that you have an agenda since you choose to follow unreliable old sources instead of modern scientific ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because its fun burying you under a mountain of evidence....
> 
> Gaston Maspero (1846-1916): "By the almost unanimous testimony of ancient historians, they (Egyptians) belonged to an African race [read: Negro] which first settled in Ethiopia, on the Middle Nile; following the course of the river, they gradually reached the sea. ... Moreover, the Bible states that Mesraim, son of Ham, brother of Chus (Kush) the Ethiopian, and of Canaan, came from Mesopotamia to settle with his children on the banks of the Nile." {endnote 8: Gaston Maspero, Histoire ancienne des peuples de l'Orient. Paris: Hachette, 1917, p. 15, 12th ed. (Translated as: The Dawn of Civilization. London, 1894; reprinted, New York: Frederick Ungar, 1968.)} ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a story from a religious book, you dumbass. You read a myth and thought it was real! Your mountain of evidence is a mountain of bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way clown. There are a couple of grevious errors you made posting that link to the jpg. For starters even it was legit Its showing what the egyptians thought all the other races looked like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the Egyptians are only a reliable source if they agree with your bullshit argument?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly thats a fresco painted by a european centuries later not the real deal. How do we know this? Well because it says so right in the description.
> 
> "Depicting (from left): a Berber, a Nubian, an Asiatic, and an Egyptian. Drawing by an unknown artist after a mural of the tomb of Seti I; *Copy by Heinrich von Minutoli (1820). Note that the skin shades are due to the 19th century illustrator, not the Ancient Egyptian original.*
> 
> I will see if i can locate the real one for you just to rub it in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would draw from that the Greeks werent too found of you pale skins from their north.  There is a reason they called you people savages.  While here Plato is calling you a coward along with Blacks like the Egyptians and the Ethiopians as he so vividly pointed out. Its amusing to me you never addressed the fact that you got caught trying to pass a forgery as the real thing. What are you excuses for this?
> 
> Of course I have an agenda. Its to bury you with evidence from people that actually saw the Egyptians and the words of the Egyptians themselves. So we have numerous greeks who freely admit the Egyptians were Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I addressed your sources individually already. You're posting stuff out of context and referring to mythology. I am referring to scientific fact. Can your degenerate negro brain comprehend that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have the Bible that irrefutably says the Egyptians were Black. We have the Egyptians themselves that called their land Kmet which means Black Land or Black People. We have the Egyptians drawing pictures of Black people and making statues of Black people while mysteriously never depicting themselves as whites.. We have Egyptians telling you that the present day continent of Africa was deemed to be the top of the world.  We have the Egyptians proclaiming themselves they came from Black Africa. We even have DNA of Black Pharaohs.  Then we have some insecure white writers trying to argue Herodotus was lying while not offering a shred of proof as to why and not addressing the fact that other Greeks said they were Black.  Gimme a break clown. Who are you going to believe?
> 
> BTW here is the original mural the white guy forged his copy from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, this looks more like the original:View attachment 149496
> 
> I suspect the author got the color of the two figures on the right from the legs. Do those look black to you?
Click to expand...

DNA, hieroglyphs, paintings, sculpture, and quotes from historians are not myth.  I think youre just upset I killed you with all the evidence. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Count Constantin de Volney (1757-1820).  Volney had gone to Egypt between 1783 and 1785, while Negro slavery flourished. He reported as follows on the Egyptian race, the very race that had produced the Pharaohs: the Copts.

"... all have a bloated face, puffed up eyes, flat nose, thick lips; in a word, the true face of the mulatto. I was tempted to attribute it to the climate, but when I visited the Sphinx, its appearance gave me the key to the riddle. *On seeing that head, typically Negro in all its features,* I remembered the remarkable passage where Herodotus says: "As for me, I judge the Colchians to be a colony of the Egyptians because, like them, they are black with woolly hair. ..." In other words, *the ancient Egyptians were true Negroes of the same type as all native-born Africans.* That being so, we can see how their blood, mixed for several centuries with that of the Romans and Greeks, must have lost the intensity of its original color, while retaining nonetheless the imprint of its original mold. We can even state as a general principle that the face is a kind of monument able, in many cases, to attest or shed light on historical evidence on the origins of peoples."


I got a million quotes from historians and images from the Egyptians themselves as well as their own writings. Keep it coming. Its fun burying you to the point you are reduced to deflecting instead of answering my questions.


----------



## bgrouse

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you before to show me how white supremacists control the African nation, even giving you an example to explain.
> 
> Unqualfied white man admitted into Harvard over more qualfied blacks
> 
> Did you respond to that already?
> 
> 
> 
> For the 2nd time.
Click to expand...

I asked you about Ghana. I see no mention of Ghana in your tirade.

Any mention you have of white companies "owning" something in Africa ignores the premise that a country's government (in Africa, often run by negroes) controls title to property, so if they wanted to, what's stopping them from taking it away? I suspect the answer is they want whites involved in the country to give them goods and services that the 'groids wouldn't be able to get on their own.


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not _my _theory, it's what the document the article you used sourced! How fucking stupid are you? They didn't show themselves as black at every turn.
> 
> File:Egyptian races.jpg - Wikipedia
> 
> When drawn next to one another, you can see a clear difference between the Nubians and Egyptians.
> Here's the text of some of his works:
> 
> Full text of "The works of Aristotle"
> 
> It contains a section titled "PHYSIOGNOMONICA."
> 
> I searched it and did not find that quote. Would you like to point it out for me?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they did until whites invaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is this in response to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were looking for the wrong quote dufus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you quoted it incorrectly, you degenerate ape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*Too black *a hue marks the coward, *as witness Egyptians
> and Ethiopians*":
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it's followed by this:
> 
> *and so does also too white a complexion,
> as you may see from women*
> 
> So would you draw from that conclusion that all women known to Aristotle were white? Don't be an idiot!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Herodotus before him.
> 
> ".. but I myself guessed their Egyptian origin not only because the Colchians are *dark-skinned and curly-haired* ..."
> 
> "..but more importantly because Colchians, *Egyptians and Ethiopians* are the only peoples in the world who practise circumcision and who have always done so."
> 
> 
> 
> BTW thanks for providing the irrefutable proof by linking to his own words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, gee! Another gem!
> 
> *The reliability of Herodotus is sometimes criticized when writing about Egypt.[56][l] Alan B. Lloyd argues that, as a historical document, the writings of Herodotus are seriously defective, and that he was working from "inadequate sources".[50] Nielsen writes: "Though we cannot entirely rule out the possibility of Herodotus having been in Egypt, it must be said that his narrative bears little witness to it."[51] German historian Detlev Fehling questions whether Herodotus ever traveled up the Nile River, and considers doubtful almost everything that he says about Egypt and Ethiopia.[68][52] Fehling states that "there is not the slightest bit of history behind the whole story" about the claim of Herodotus that Pharaoh Sesostris campaigned in Europe, and that he left a colony in Colchia.[54][53][m]*
> 
> It's obvious that you have an agenda since you choose to follow unreliable old sources instead of modern scientific ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because its fun burying you under a mountain of evidence....
> 
> Gaston Maspero (1846-1916): "By the almost unanimous testimony of ancient historians, they (Egyptians) belonged to an African race [read: Negro] which first settled in Ethiopia, on the Middle Nile; following the course of the river, they gradually reached the sea. ... Moreover, the Bible states that Mesraim, son of Ham, brother of Chus (Kush) the Ethiopian, and of Canaan, came from Mesopotamia to settle with his children on the banks of the Nile." {endnote 8: Gaston Maspero, Histoire ancienne des peuples de l'Orient. Paris: Hachette, 1917, p. 15, 12th ed. (Translated as: The Dawn of Civilization. London, 1894; reprinted, New York: Frederick Ungar, 1968.)} ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a story from a religious book, you dumbass. You read a myth and thought it was real! Your mountain of evidence is a mountain of bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way clown. There are a couple of grevious errors you made posting that link to the jpg. For starters even it was legit Its showing what the egyptians thought all the other races looked like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the Egyptians are only a reliable source if they agree with your bullshit argument?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly thats a fresco painted by a european centuries later not the real deal. How do we know this? Well because it says so right in the description.
> 
> "Depicting (from left): a Berber, a Nubian, an Asiatic, and an Egyptian. Drawing by an unknown artist after a mural of the tomb of Seti I; *Copy by Heinrich von Minutoli (1820). Note that the skin shades are due to the 19th century illustrator, not the Ancient Egyptian original.*
> 
> I will see if i can locate the real one for you just to rub it in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would draw from that the Greeks werent too found of you pale skins from their north.  There is a reason they called you people savages.  While here Plato is calling you a coward along with Blacks like the Egyptians and the Ethiopians as he so vividly pointed out. Its amusing to me you never addressed the fact that you got caught trying to pass a forgery as the real thing. What are you excuses for this?
> 
> Of course I have an agenda. Its to bury you with evidence from people that actually saw the Egyptians and the words of the Egyptians themselves. So we have numerous greeks who freely admit the Egyptians were Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I addressed your sources individually already. You're posting stuff out of context and referring to mythology. I am referring to scientific fact. Can your degenerate negro brain comprehend that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have the Bible that irrefutably says the Egyptians were Black. We have the Egyptians themselves that called their land Kmet which means Black Land or Black People. We have the Egyptians drawing pictures of Black people and making statues of Black people while mysteriously never depicting themselves as whites.. We have Egyptians telling you that the present day continent of Africa was deemed to be the top of the world.  We have the Egyptians proclaiming themselves they came from Black Africa. We even have DNA of Black Pharaohs.  Then we have some insecure white writers trying to argue Herodotus was lying while not offering a shred of proof as to why and not addressing the fact that other Greeks said they were Black.  Gimme a break clown. Who are you going to believe?
> 
> BTW here is the original mural the white guy forged his copy from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, this looks more like the original:View attachment 149496
> 
> I suspect the author got the color of the two figures on the right from the legs. Do those look black to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNA, hieroglyphs, paintings, sculpture, and quotes from historians are not myth.  I think youre just upset I killed you with all the evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Count Constantin de Volney (1757-1820).  Volney had gone to Egypt between 1783 and 1785, while Negro slavery flourished. He reported as follows on the Egyptian race, the very race that had produced the Pharaohs: the Copts.
> 
> "... all have a bloated face, puffed up eyes, flat nose, thick lips; in a word, the true face of the mulatto. I was tempted to attribute it to the climate, but when I visited the Sphinx, its appearance gave me the key to the riddle. *On seeing that head, typically Negro in all its features,* I remembered the remarkable passage where Herodotus says: "As for me, I judge the Colchians to be a colony of the Egyptians because, like them, they are black with woolly hair. ..." In other words, *the ancient Egyptians were true Negroes of the same type as all native-born Africans.* That being so, we can see how their blood, mixed for several centuries with that of the Romans and Greeks, must have lost the intensity of its original color, while retaining nonetheless the imprint of its original mold. We can even state as a general principle that the face is a kind of monument able, in many cases, to attest or shed light on historical evidence on the origins of peoples."
> 
> 
> I got a million quotes from historians and images from the Egyptians themselves as well as their own writings. Keep it coming. Its fun burying you to the point you are reduced to deflecting instead of answering my questions.
Click to expand...

So are you going to comment on the image I attached? I already know your stupid 'groid brain can copy and paste. The question is whether you can analyze and weigh evidence and make a reasonable conclusion. You made a big deal of the "forgery" earlier. So will you comment on the actual image? Looks to me like the author's interpretation was very reasonable. What do you say to that?


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they did until whites invaded.
> 
> 
> 
> What is this in response to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were looking for the wrong quote dufus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you quoted it incorrectly, you degenerate ape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*Too black *a hue marks the coward, *as witness Egyptians
> and Ethiopians*":
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it's followed by this:
> 
> *and so does also too white a complexion,
> as you may see from women*
> 
> So would you draw from that conclusion that all women known to Aristotle were white? Don't be an idiot!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Herodotus before him.
> 
> ".. but I myself guessed their Egyptian origin not only because the Colchians are *dark-skinned and curly-haired* ..."
> 
> "..but more importantly because Colchians, *Egyptians and Ethiopians* are the only peoples in the world who practise circumcision and who have always done so."
> 
> 
> 
> BTW thanks for providing the irrefutable proof by linking to his own words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, gee! Another gem!
> 
> *The reliability of Herodotus is sometimes criticized when writing about Egypt.[56][l] Alan B. Lloyd argues that, as a historical document, the writings of Herodotus are seriously defective, and that he was working from "inadequate sources".[50] Nielsen writes: "Though we cannot entirely rule out the possibility of Herodotus having been in Egypt, it must be said that his narrative bears little witness to it."[51] German historian Detlev Fehling questions whether Herodotus ever traveled up the Nile River, and considers doubtful almost everything that he says about Egypt and Ethiopia.[68][52] Fehling states that "there is not the slightest bit of history behind the whole story" about the claim of Herodotus that Pharaoh Sesostris campaigned in Europe, and that he left a colony in Colchia.[54][53][m]*
> 
> It's obvious that you have an agenda since you choose to follow unreliable old sources instead of modern scientific ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because its fun burying you under a mountain of evidence....
> 
> Gaston Maspero (1846-1916): "By the almost unanimous testimony of ancient historians, they (Egyptians) belonged to an African race [read: Negro] which first settled in Ethiopia, on the Middle Nile; following the course of the river, they gradually reached the sea. ... Moreover, the Bible states that Mesraim, son of Ham, brother of Chus (Kush) the Ethiopian, and of Canaan, came from Mesopotamia to settle with his children on the banks of the Nile." {endnote 8: Gaston Maspero, Histoire ancienne des peuples de l'Orient. Paris: Hachette, 1917, p. 15, 12th ed. (Translated as: The Dawn of Civilization. London, 1894; reprinted, New York: Frederick Ungar, 1968.)} ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a story from a religious book, you dumbass. You read a myth and thought it was real! Your mountain of evidence is a mountain of bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way clown. There are a couple of grevious errors you made posting that link to the jpg. For starters even it was legit Its showing what the egyptians thought all the other races looked like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the Egyptians are only a reliable source if they agree with your bullshit argument?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly thats a fresco painted by a european centuries later not the real deal. How do we know this? Well because it says so right in the description.
> 
> "Depicting (from left): a Berber, a Nubian, an Asiatic, and an Egyptian. Drawing by an unknown artist after a mural of the tomb of Seti I; *Copy by Heinrich von Minutoli (1820). Note that the skin shades are due to the 19th century illustrator, not the Ancient Egyptian original.*
> 
> I will see if i can locate the real one for you just to rub it in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would draw from that the Greeks werent too found of you pale skins from their north.  There is a reason they called you people savages.  While here Plato is calling you a coward along with Blacks like the Egyptians and the Ethiopians as he so vividly pointed out. Its amusing to me you never addressed the fact that you got caught trying to pass a forgery as the real thing. What are you excuses for this?
> 
> Of course I have an agenda. Its to bury you with evidence from people that actually saw the Egyptians and the words of the Egyptians themselves. So we have numerous greeks who freely admit the Egyptians were Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I addressed your sources individually already. You're posting stuff out of context and referring to mythology. I am referring to scientific fact. Can your degenerate negro brain comprehend that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have the Bible that irrefutably says the Egyptians were Black. We have the Egyptians themselves that called their land Kmet which means Black Land or Black People. We have the Egyptians drawing pictures of Black people and making statues of Black people while mysteriously never depicting themselves as whites.. We have Egyptians telling you that the present day continent of Africa was deemed to be the top of the world.  We have the Egyptians proclaiming themselves they came from Black Africa. We even have DNA of Black Pharaohs.  Then we have some insecure white writers trying to argue Herodotus was lying while not offering a shred of proof as to why and not addressing the fact that other Greeks said they were Black.  Gimme a break clown. Who are you going to believe?
> 
> BTW here is the original mural the white guy forged his copy from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, this looks more like the original:View attachment 149496
> 
> I suspect the author got the color of the two figures on the right from the legs. Do those look black to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNA, hieroglyphs, paintings, sculpture, and quotes from historians are not myth.  I think youre just upset I killed you with all the evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Count Constantin de Volney (1757-1820).  Volney had gone to Egypt between 1783 and 1785, while Negro slavery flourished. He reported as follows on the Egyptian race, the very race that had produced the Pharaohs: the Copts.
> 
> "... all have a bloated face, puffed up eyes, flat nose, thick lips; in a word, the true face of the mulatto. I was tempted to attribute it to the climate, but when I visited the Sphinx, its appearance gave me the key to the riddle. *On seeing that head, typically Negro in all its features,* I remembered the remarkable passage where Herodotus says: "As for me, I judge the Colchians to be a colony of the Egyptians because, like them, they are black with woolly hair. ..." In other words, *the ancient Egyptians were true Negroes of the same type as all native-born Africans.* That being so, we can see how their blood, mixed for several centuries with that of the Romans and Greeks, must have lost the intensity of its original color, while retaining nonetheless the imprint of its original mold. We can even state as a general principle that the face is a kind of monument able, in many cases, to attest or shed light on historical evidence on the origins of peoples."
> 
> 
> I got a million quotes from historians and images from the Egyptians themselves as well as their own writings. Keep it coming. Its fun burying you to the point you are reduced to deflecting instead of answering my questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are you going to comment on the image I attached? I already know your stupid 'groid brain can copy and paste. The question is whether you can analyze and weigh evidence and make a reasonable conclusion. You made a big deal of the "forgery" earlier. So will you comment on the actual image? Looks to me like the author's interpretation was very reasonable. What do you say to that?
Click to expand...

Not until you address my questions. You dont get to deflect then expect me to do anything other than mock you do you?

"Lycinus (describing a young Egyptian): "This boy *is not merely black; *he has thick lips and his legs are too thin . . . his hair worn in a plait behind shows that he is not a freeman."

Timolaus: "But that is a sign of really distinguished birth in Egypt, Lycinus, All freeborn children plait their hair until they reach manhood. It is the exact opposite of the custom of our ancestors who thought it seemly for old men to secure their hair with a gold brooch to keep it in place."
(Lucian, Navigations, paras 2-3)"


----------



## bgrouse

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Black everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They already tested the DNA you knuckle-dragging moron.
> 
> *Ancient Egyptians were closely related to people who lived along the eastern Mediterranean, the analysis showed. They also shared genetic material with residents of the Turkish peninsula at the time and Europe.
> “The other big surprise,” Krause said, “was we didn't find much sub-Saharan African ancestry.”
> *
> Egyptians sculpted and drew lots of things symbolically. I guess you believe there was really a sphinx, huh?
> 
> Great Sphinx of Giza - Wikipedia
> 
> You still haven't explained how these ******* that supposedly taught us dumb whites to read and do math can't teach their own nigglets to do so in the present and fall significantly behind the aforementioned whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cmon. Everyone knows that Egyptians are White!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people like to think that their civilization emanates from Antiquity (Greece and Rome) which itself emanates from Ancient Egypt.
> 
> In these fictionalised barely-historical tales of the beginnings of White civilization, White people like to think that their White ancestors ruled these places. Obviously, this is completely untrue. Greeks may have looked more Arab than anything else.
> 
> But if you are marketing a movie, it is the easiest way to do it. Plant loads of white people in the film. It is bound to appeal to the White dollar.
> 
> Look....Yeah Yeah I know.....I know that the.“*Black people never developed a civilization*” belief is one of the most stalwart and enduring mythologies among white supremacists and that may be true if you get your history from Stormfront or quack YouTube historians.
> 
> But if you actually go to University, or even subscribe to magazines like… I don’t know… National Geographic, you will learn about Black Pharaohs as a matter of course, as well as many other high Egyptian officials.
> 
> Egypt was first settled by blacks. They built the first civilization. Black people were the first to have government, street, talk, soap, study Maths, Physics, Chemistry.
> 
> With time other people came in from other areas of the world because they heard of its glory and grandeur. Those who decided to settle married the indigenous people and with time some of them became light skinned.
> 
> You and others have reason to downplay the blackness of ancient Egypt while blacks have reason to play it up because if civilization goes all the way back to Egypt and if it turned out to be founded by black people.......what would that say ?
> 
> *Reconstructions : *
> 
> Using high-powered computers, experts can now get a rough idea of how someone looked from their skull. They make a living at it by doing it for the police for murder cases. When the same thing is done to the skulls of King Tut and Queen Nefertiti, here is what you got :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What they said in ancient times ::*
> 
> 
> Herodotus said Egyptians had black skin and woolly hair, which is how he said the Ethiopians looked too.
> Aristotle called both the Ethiopians and Egyptians black.
> The Bible calls both the Ethiopians and Egyptians sons of Ham.
> The Egyptians themselvessaw themselves as belonging to their own race, different from blacks to the south – but also different from all their other neighbours. On the other hand:
> They called themselves kemet - “black”, though some say it just means they are from the land of black soil (the Nile).
> They said they came from the land of Punt – a place they drew as having elephants and giraffes
> 
> *What the DNA says :*
> 
> Present-day Egyptians are, by blood, about 60% Eurasian, like the Arabs who took over their country, and 40% black African. In the past they were, if anything, blacker because since the glory days of Ancient Egypt they have been taken over by the Persians, Greeks, Romans and Arabs.
Click to expand...

No, that's not what it says. Here's what it says:

*It was not until relatively recently in Egypt's long history that sub-Saharan genetic influences became more pronounced. “In the last 1,500 years, Egypt became more African, if you want,” Krause said.*
DNA from ancient Egyptian mummies reveals their ancestry


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Black everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They already tested the DNA you knuckle-dragging moron.
> 
> *Ancient Egyptians were closely related to people who lived along the eastern Mediterranean, the analysis showed. They also shared genetic material with residents of the Turkish peninsula at the time and Europe.
> “The other big surprise,” Krause said, “was we didn't find much sub-Saharan African ancestry.”
> *
> Egyptians sculpted and drew lots of things symbolically. I guess you believe there was really a sphinx, huh?
> 
> Great Sphinx of Giza - Wikipedia
> 
> You still haven't explained how these ******* that supposedly taught us dumb whites to read and do math can't teach their own nigglets to do so in the present and fall significantly behind the aforementioned whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cmon. Everyone knows that Egyptians are White!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people like to think that their civilization emanates from Antiquity (Greece and Rome) which itself emanates from Ancient Egypt.
> 
> In these fictionalised barely-historical tales of the beginnings of White civilization, White people like to think that their White ancestors ruled these places. Obviously, this is completely untrue. Greeks may have looked more Arab than anything else.
> 
> But if you are marketing a movie, it is the easiest way to do it. Plant loads of white people in the film. It is bound to appeal to the White dollar.
> 
> Look....Yeah Yeah I know.....I know that the.“*Black people never developed a civilization*” belief is one of the most stalwart and enduring mythologies among white supremacists and that may be true if you get your history from Stormfront or quack YouTube historians.
> 
> But if you actually go to University, or even subscribe to magazines like… I don’t know… National Geographic, you will learn about Black Pharaohs as a matter of course, as well as many other high Egyptian officials.
> 
> Egypt was first settled by blacks. They built the first civilization. Black people were the first to have government, street, talk, soap, study Maths, Physics, Chemistry.
> 
> With time other people came in from other areas of the world because they heard of its glory and grandeur. Those who decided to settle married the indigenous people and with time some of them became light skinned.
> 
> You and others have reason to downplay the blackness of ancient Egypt while blacks have reason to play it up because if civilization goes all the way back to Egypt and if it turned out to be founded by black people.......what would that say ?
> 
> *Reconstructions : *
> 
> Using high-powered computers, experts can now get a rough idea of how someone looked from their skull. They make a living at it by doing it for the police for murder cases. When the same thing is done to the skulls of King Tut and Queen Nefertiti, here is what you got :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What they said in ancient times ::*
> 
> 
> Herodotus said Egyptians had black skin and woolly hair, which is how he said the Ethiopians looked too.
> Aristotle called both the Ethiopians and Egyptians black.
> The Bible calls both the Ethiopians and Egyptians sons of Ham.
> The Egyptians themselvessaw themselves as belonging to their own race, different from blacks to the south – but also different from all their other neighbours. On the other hand:
> They called themselves kemet - “black”, though some say it just means they are from the land of black soil (the Nile).
> They said they came from the land of Punt – a place they drew as having elephants and giraffes
> 
> *What the DNA says :*
> 
> Present-day Egyptians are, by blood, about 60% Eurasian, like the Arabs who took over their country, and 40% black African. In the past they were, if anything, blacker because since the glory days of Ancient Egypt they have been taken over by the Persians, Greeks, Romans and Arabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's not what it says. Here's what it says:
> 
> *It was not until relatively recently in Egypt's long history that sub-Saharan genetic influences became more pronounced. “In the last 1,500 years, Egypt became more African, if you want,” Krause said.*
> DNA from ancient Egyptian mummies reveals their ancestry
Click to expand...


You forgot to include this from your link.  Say "thank you" for helping me make you look like a fool.  

"*This study left two gaps in the Egyptian timeline that Krause wants to fill, he said. It is not clear when the African gene flow, present in modern Egyptians, occurred. Nor could the study determine the origin of the Egyptians. “The other big question is, 'Where did the ancient Egyptians come from?' ” Krause said. To answer that, scientists will have to find genomes “back further in time, in prehistory.”"*


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this in response to?So you quoted it incorrectly, you degenerate ape!And it's followed by this:
> 
> *and so does also too white a complexion,
> as you may see from women*
> 
> So would you draw from that conclusion that all women known to Aristotle were white? Don't be an idiot!
> Oh, gee! Another gem!
> 
> *The reliability of Herodotus is sometimes criticized when writing about Egypt.[56][l] Alan B. Lloyd argues that, as a historical document, the writings of Herodotus are seriously defective, and that he was working from "inadequate sources".[50] Nielsen writes: "Though we cannot entirely rule out the possibility of Herodotus having been in Egypt, it must be said that his narrative bears little witness to it."[51] German historian Detlev Fehling questions whether Herodotus ever traveled up the Nile River, and considers doubtful almost everything that he says about Egypt and Ethiopia.[68][52] Fehling states that "there is not the slightest bit of history behind the whole story" about the claim of Herodotus that Pharaoh Sesostris campaigned in Europe, and that he left a colony in Colchia.[54][53][m]*
> 
> It's obvious that you have an agenda since you choose to follow unreliable old sources instead of modern scientific ones.
> 
> That's a story from a religious book, you dumbass. You read a myth and thought it was real! Your mountain of evidence is a mountain of bullshit.
> 
> So the Egyptians are only a reliable source if they agree with your bullshit argument?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would draw from that the Greeks werent too found of you pale skins from their north.  There is a reason they called you people savages.  While here Plato is calling you a coward along with Blacks like the Egyptians and the Ethiopians as he so vividly pointed out. Its amusing to me you never addressed the fact that you got caught trying to pass a forgery as the real thing. What are you excuses for this?
> 
> Of course I have an agenda. Its to bury you with evidence from people that actually saw the Egyptians and the words of the Egyptians themselves. So we have numerous greeks who freely admit the Egyptians were Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I addressed your sources individually already. You're posting stuff out of context and referring to mythology. I am referring to scientific fact. Can your degenerate negro brain comprehend that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have the Bible that irrefutably says the Egyptians were Black. We have the Egyptians themselves that called their land Kmet which means Black Land or Black People. We have the Egyptians drawing pictures of Black people and making statues of Black people while mysteriously never depicting themselves as whites.. We have Egyptians telling you that the present day continent of Africa was deemed to be the top of the world.  We have the Egyptians proclaiming themselves they came from Black Africa. We even have DNA of Black Pharaohs.  Then we have some insecure white writers trying to argue Herodotus was lying while not offering a shred of proof as to why and not addressing the fact that other Greeks said they were Black.  Gimme a break clown. Who are you going to believe?
> 
> BTW here is the original mural the white guy forged his copy from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, this looks more like the original:View attachment 149496
> 
> I suspect the author got the color of the two figures on the right from the legs. Do those look black to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNA, hieroglyphs, paintings, sculpture, and quotes from historians are not myth.  I think youre just upset I killed you with all the evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Count Constantin de Volney (1757-1820).  Volney had gone to Egypt between 1783 and 1785, while Negro slavery flourished. He reported as follows on the Egyptian race, the very race that had produced the Pharaohs: the Copts.
> 
> "... all have a bloated face, puffed up eyes, flat nose, thick lips; in a word, the true face of the mulatto. I was tempted to attribute it to the climate, but when I visited the Sphinx, its appearance gave me the key to the riddle. *On seeing that head, typically Negro in all its features,* I remembered the remarkable passage where Herodotus says: "As for me, I judge the Colchians to be a colony of the Egyptians because, like them, they are black with woolly hair. ..." In other words, *the ancient Egyptians were true Negroes of the same type as all native-born Africans.* That being so, we can see how their blood, mixed for several centuries with that of the Romans and Greeks, must have lost the intensity of its original color, while retaining nonetheless the imprint of its original mold. We can even state as a general principle that the face is a kind of monument able, in many cases, to attest or shed light on historical evidence on the origins of peoples."
> 
> 
> I got a million quotes from historians and images from the Egyptians themselves as well as their own writings. Keep it coming. Its fun burying you to the point you are reduced to deflecting instead of answering my questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are you going to comment on the image I attached? I already know your stupid 'groid brain can copy and paste. The question is whether you can analyze and weigh evidence and make a reasonable conclusion. You made a big deal of the "forgery" earlier. So will you comment on the actual image? Looks to me like the author's interpretation was very reasonable. What do you say to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not until you address my questions. You dont get to deflect then expect me to do anything other than mock you do you?
> 
> "Lycinus (describing a young Egyptian): "This boy *is not merely black; *he has thick lips and his legs are too thin . . . his hair worn in a plait behind shows that he is not a freeman."
> 
> Timolaus: "But that is a sign of really distinguished birth in Egypt, Lycinus, All freeborn children plait their hair until they reach manhood. It is the exact opposite of the custom of our ancestors who thought it seemly for old men to secure their hair with a gold brooch to keep it in place."
> (Lucian, Navigations, paras 2-3)"
Click to expand...


Where's the rest of the text?


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would draw from that the Greeks werent too found of you pale skins from their north.  There is a reason they called you people savages.  While here Plato is calling you a coward along with Blacks like the Egyptians and the Ethiopians as he so vividly pointed out. Its amusing to me you never addressed the fact that you got caught trying to pass a forgery as the real thing. What are you excuses for this?
> 
> Of course I have an agenda. Its to bury you with evidence from people that actually saw the Egyptians and the words of the Egyptians themselves. So we have numerous greeks who freely admit the Egyptians were Black.
> 
> 
> 
> I addressed your sources individually already. You're posting stuff out of context and referring to mythology. I am referring to scientific fact. Can your degenerate negro brain comprehend that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have the Bible that irrefutably says the Egyptians were Black. We have the Egyptians themselves that called their land Kmet which means Black Land or Black People. We have the Egyptians drawing pictures of Black people and making statues of Black people while mysteriously never depicting themselves as whites.. We have Egyptians telling you that the present day continent of Africa was deemed to be the top of the world.  We have the Egyptians proclaiming themselves they came from Black Africa. We even have DNA of Black Pharaohs.  Then we have some insecure white writers trying to argue Herodotus was lying while not offering a shred of proof as to why and not addressing the fact that other Greeks said they were Black.  Gimme a break clown. Who are you going to believe?
> 
> BTW here is the original mural the white guy forged his copy from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, this looks more like the original:View attachment 149496
> 
> I suspect the author got the color of the two figures on the right from the legs. Do those look black to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNA, hieroglyphs, paintings, sculpture, and quotes from historians are not myth.  I think youre just upset I killed you with all the evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Count Constantin de Volney (1757-1820).  Volney had gone to Egypt between 1783 and 1785, while Negro slavery flourished. He reported as follows on the Egyptian race, the very race that had produced the Pharaohs: the Copts.
> 
> "... all have a bloated face, puffed up eyes, flat nose, thick lips; in a word, the true face of the mulatto. I was tempted to attribute it to the climate, but when I visited the Sphinx, its appearance gave me the key to the riddle. *On seeing that head, typically Negro in all its features,* I remembered the remarkable passage where Herodotus says: "As for me, I judge the Colchians to be a colony of the Egyptians because, like them, they are black with woolly hair. ..." In other words, *the ancient Egyptians were true Negroes of the same type as all native-born Africans.* That being so, we can see how their blood, mixed for several centuries with that of the Romans and Greeks, must have lost the intensity of its original color, while retaining nonetheless the imprint of its original mold. We can even state as a general principle that the face is a kind of monument able, in many cases, to attest or shed light on historical evidence on the origins of peoples."
> 
> 
> I got a million quotes from historians and images from the Egyptians themselves as well as their own writings. Keep it coming. Its fun burying you to the point you are reduced to deflecting instead of answering my questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are you going to comment on the image I attached? I already know your stupid 'groid brain can copy and paste. The question is whether you can analyze and weigh evidence and make a reasonable conclusion. You made a big deal of the "forgery" earlier. So will you comment on the actual image? Looks to me like the author's interpretation was very reasonable. What do you say to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not until you address my questions. You dont get to deflect then expect me to do anything other than mock you do you?
> 
> "Lycinus (describing a young Egyptian): "This boy *is not merely black; *he has thick lips and his legs are too thin . . . his hair worn in a plait behind shows that he is not a freeman."
> 
> Timolaus: "But that is a sign of really distinguished birth in Egypt, Lycinus, All freeborn children plait their hair until they reach manhood. It is the exact opposite of the custom of our ancestors who thought it seemly for old men to secure their hair with a gold brooch to keep it in place."
> (Lucian, Navigations, paras 2-3)"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where's the rest of the text?
Click to expand...


right here from your link...  My bad.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*"In their paper, the researchers acknowledged that “all our genetic data were obtained from a single site in Middle Egypt and may not be representative for all of ancient Egypt."*


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Black everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They already tested the DNA you knuckle-dragging moron.
> 
> *Ancient Egyptians were closely related to people who lived along the eastern Mediterranean, the analysis showed. They also shared genetic material with residents of the Turkish peninsula at the time and Europe.
> “The other big surprise,” Krause said, “was we didn't find much sub-Saharan African ancestry.”
> *
> Egyptians sculpted and drew lots of things symbolically. I guess you believe there was really a sphinx, huh?
> 
> Great Sphinx of Giza - Wikipedia
> 
> You still haven't explained how these ******* that supposedly taught us dumb whites to read and do math can't teach their own nigglets to do so in the present and fall significantly behind the aforementioned whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cmon. Everyone knows that Egyptians are White!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people like to think that their civilization emanates from Antiquity (Greece and Rome) which itself emanates from Ancient Egypt.
> 
> In these fictionalised barely-historical tales of the beginnings of White civilization, White people like to think that their White ancestors ruled these places. Obviously, this is completely untrue. Greeks may have looked more Arab than anything else.
> 
> But if you are marketing a movie, it is the easiest way to do it. Plant loads of white people in the film. It is bound to appeal to the White dollar.
> 
> Look....Yeah Yeah I know.....I know that the.“*Black people never developed a civilization*” belief is one of the most stalwart and enduring mythologies among white supremacists and that may be true if you get your history from Stormfront or quack YouTube historians.
> 
> But if you actually go to University, or even subscribe to magazines like… I don’t know… National Geographic, you will learn about Black Pharaohs as a matter of course, as well as many other high Egyptian officials.
> 
> Egypt was first settled by blacks. They built the first civilization. Black people were the first to have government, street, talk, soap, study Maths, Physics, Chemistry.
> 
> With time other people came in from other areas of the world because they heard of its glory and grandeur. Those who decided to settle married the indigenous people and with time some of them became light skinned.
> 
> You and others have reason to downplay the blackness of ancient Egypt while blacks have reason to play it up because if civilization goes all the way back to Egypt and if it turned out to be founded by black people.......what would that say ?
> 
> *Reconstructions : *
> 
> Using high-powered computers, experts can now get a rough idea of how someone looked from their skull. They make a living at it by doing it for the police for murder cases. When the same thing is done to the skulls of King Tut and Queen Nefertiti, here is what you got :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What they said in ancient times ::*
> 
> 
> Herodotus said Egyptians had black skin and woolly hair, which is how he said the Ethiopians looked too.
> Aristotle called both the Ethiopians and Egyptians black.
> The Bible calls both the Ethiopians and Egyptians sons of Ham.
> The Egyptians themselvessaw themselves as belonging to their own race, different from blacks to the south – but also different from all their other neighbours. On the other hand:
> They called themselves kemet - “black”, though some say it just means they are from the land of black soil (the Nile).
> They said they came from the land of Punt – a place they drew as having elephants and giraffes
> 
> *What the DNA says :*
> 
> Present-day Egyptians are, by blood, about 60% Eurasian, like the Arabs who took over their country, and 40% black African. In the past they were, if anything, blacker because since the glory days of Ancient Egypt they have been taken over by the Persians, Greeks, Romans and Arabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's not what it says. Here's what it says:
> 
> *It was not until relatively recently in Egypt's long history that sub-Saharan genetic influences became more pronounced. “In the last 1,500 years, Egypt became more African, if you want,” Krause said.*
> DNA from ancient Egyptian mummies reveals their ancestry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You forgot to include this from your link.  Say "thank you" for helping me make you look like a fool.
> 
> "*This study left two gaps in the Egyptian timeline that Krause wants to fill, he said. It is not clear when the African gene flow, present in modern Egyptians, occurred. Nor could the study determine the origin of the Egyptians. “The other big question is, 'Where did the ancient Egyptians come from?' ” Krause said. To answer that, scientists will have to find genomes “back further in time, in prehistory.”"*
Click to expand...

And your point is? We're talking about the period from: (the oldest at 1388 B.C.) to the Roman Period (the youngest at 426 A.D.)"

It's plain to see you're OK with evidence from that period, given your use of info from Lucian who was around c. AD 125 – after AD 180.


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Black everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They already tested the DNA you knuckle-dragging moron.
> 
> *Ancient Egyptians were closely related to people who lived along the eastern Mediterranean, the analysis showed. They also shared genetic material with residents of the Turkish peninsula at the time and Europe.
> “The other big surprise,” Krause said, “was we didn't find much sub-Saharan African ancestry.”
> *
> Egyptians sculpted and drew lots of things symbolically. I guess you believe there was really a sphinx, huh?
> 
> Great Sphinx of Giza - Wikipedia
> 
> You still haven't explained how these ******* that supposedly taught us dumb whites to read and do math can't teach their own nigglets to do so in the present and fall significantly behind the aforementioned whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cmon. Everyone knows that Egyptians are White!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people like to think that their civilization emanates from Antiquity (Greece and Rome) which itself emanates from Ancient Egypt.
> 
> In these fictionalised barely-historical tales of the beginnings of White civilization, White people like to think that their White ancestors ruled these places. Obviously, this is completely untrue. Greeks may have looked more Arab than anything else.
> 
> But if you are marketing a movie, it is the easiest way to do it. Plant loads of white people in the film. It is bound to appeal to the White dollar.
> 
> Look....Yeah Yeah I know.....I know that the.“*Black people never developed a civilization*” belief is one of the most stalwart and enduring mythologies among white supremacists and that may be true if you get your history from Stormfront or quack YouTube historians.
> 
> But if you actually go to University, or even subscribe to magazines like… I don’t know… National Geographic, you will learn about Black Pharaohs as a matter of course, as well as many other high Egyptian officials.
> 
> Egypt was first settled by blacks. They built the first civilization. Black people were the first to have government, street, talk, soap, study Maths, Physics, Chemistry.
> 
> With time other people came in from other areas of the world because they heard of its glory and grandeur. Those who decided to settle married the indigenous people and with time some of them became light skinned.
> 
> You and others have reason to downplay the blackness of ancient Egypt while blacks have reason to play it up because if civilization goes all the way back to Egypt and if it turned out to be founded by black people.......what would that say ?
> 
> *Reconstructions : *
> 
> Using high-powered computers, experts can now get a rough idea of how someone looked from their skull. They make a living at it by doing it for the police for murder cases. When the same thing is done to the skulls of King Tut and Queen Nefertiti, here is what you got :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What they said in ancient times ::*
> 
> 
> Herodotus said Egyptians had black skin and woolly hair, which is how he said the Ethiopians looked too.
> Aristotle called both the Ethiopians and Egyptians black.
> The Bible calls both the Ethiopians and Egyptians sons of Ham.
> The Egyptians themselvessaw themselves as belonging to their own race, different from blacks to the south – but also different from all their other neighbours. On the other hand:
> They called themselves kemet - “black”, though some say it just means they are from the land of black soil (the Nile).
> They said they came from the land of Punt – a place they drew as having elephants and giraffes
> 
> *What the DNA says :*
> 
> Present-day Egyptians are, by blood, about 60% Eurasian, like the Arabs who took over their country, and 40% black African. In the past they were, if anything, blacker because since the glory days of Ancient Egypt they have been taken over by the Persians, Greeks, Romans and Arabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's not what it says. Here's what it says:
> 
> *It was not until relatively recently in Egypt's long history that sub-Saharan genetic influences became more pronounced. “In the last 1,500 years, Egypt became more African, if you want,” Krause said.*
> DNA from ancient Egyptian mummies reveals their ancestry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You forgot to include this from your link.  Say "thank you" for helping me make you look like a fool.
> 
> "*This study left two gaps in the Egyptian timeline that Krause wants to fill, he said. It is not clear when the African gene flow, present in modern Egyptians, occurred. Nor could the study determine the origin of the Egyptians. “The other big question is, 'Where did the ancient Egyptians come from?' ” Krause said. To answer that, scientists will have to find genomes “back further in time, in prehistory.”"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point is? We're talking about the period from: (the oldest at 1388 B.C.) to the Roman Period (the youngest at 426 A.D.)"
> 
> It's plain to see you're OK with evidence from that period, given your use of info from Lucian who was around c. AD 125 – after AD 180.
Click to expand...


My point is that you are basing your entire claim on an article that basically admits they are guessing and ultimately has no clue. Not only are they guessing but its in no way an example of the entire Egyptian population. Its a snapshot in time of one small place with a very small sample size during the time when invasions were occurring in Egypt. its nowhere near the time of the origins of Egypt which Black people founded.

Guessing isnt evidence. I'm fine with any evidence  You on the other hand try to pretend it isnt so. It cracks me up.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Asclepias said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Two Lands & King Menes - Ancient Egypt for Kids
> 
> Ancient Egypt was a land in flux. Lots of talk about uniting the two kingdoms of lower and upper.
> 
> Studies have been done on Pharoahs & family along with mummies. These indicate the higher class, normal people did not mummy. This I would assume means more evidence of invaders rather than indigenous peoples. Kinda like trying to find Native American in our DNA of today.
> 
> Also, it is not scientific to assume that the original human was black cuz he came from Africa. Black might be a derived characteristic, not an original one.
> 
> 
> 
> Black is the color the first homo sapiens had as a skin color. That was worked out long before humans became human.  About 1 million years before the first homo sapiens. There is also scientific proof of this fact. Basically its natures best design because the melanin protects against the suns rays. The gene for light (white) skin is relatively new appearing just over 10k years ago as a mutation. Its not just a coincidence that the Egyptians revered the color Black as did the civilizations of the Indus Valley. Their gods were Black because Black was the color of divinity.
> 
> Also of note is that upper Egypt literally is in the south near Sudan while lower Egypt is closer to europe.  This is in line with the way the Egyptians oriented themselves geographically with the continent of Africa associated with going forward and europe being behind them..
Click to expand...

Yes, I know about the melanin hypothesis. I think that is waaay over-played.

I can easily argue that the loss of hair caused ancient Africans to get the hell outta Dodge and this explains the radiation to the rest of the planet. The ones who stayed turned darker.

The climate of Egypt and the near east is not THAT much different

It is very hard for evolution to go backwards once a characteristic is evolved. Thinking humans got lighter does not make sense.


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I addressed your sources individually already. You're posting stuff out of context and referring to mythology. I am referring to scientific fact. Can your degenerate negro brain comprehend that?Actually, this looks more like the original:View attachment 149496
> 
> I suspect the author got the color of the two figures on the right from the legs. Do those look black to you?
> 
> 
> 
> DNA, hieroglyphs, paintings, sculpture, and quotes from historians are not myth.  I think youre just upset I killed you with all the evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Count Constantin de Volney (1757-1820).  Volney had gone to Egypt between 1783 and 1785, while Negro slavery flourished. He reported as follows on the Egyptian race, the very race that had produced the Pharaohs: the Copts.
> 
> "... all have a bloated face, puffed up eyes, flat nose, thick lips; in a word, the true face of the mulatto. I was tempted to attribute it to the climate, but when I visited the Sphinx, its appearance gave me the key to the riddle. *On seeing that head, typically Negro in all its features,* I remembered the remarkable passage where Herodotus says: "As for me, I judge the Colchians to be a colony of the Egyptians because, like them, they are black with woolly hair. ..." In other words, *the ancient Egyptians were true Negroes of the same type as all native-born Africans.* That being so, we can see how their blood, mixed for several centuries with that of the Romans and Greeks, must have lost the intensity of its original color, while retaining nonetheless the imprint of its original mold. We can even state as a general principle that the face is a kind of monument able, in many cases, to attest or shed light on historical evidence on the origins of peoples."
> 
> 
> I got a million quotes from historians and images from the Egyptians themselves as well as their own writings. Keep it coming. Its fun burying you to the point you are reduced to deflecting instead of answering my questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are you going to comment on the image I attached? I already know your stupid 'groid brain can copy and paste. The question is whether you can analyze and weigh evidence and make a reasonable conclusion. You made a big deal of the "forgery" earlier. So will you comment on the actual image? Looks to me like the author's interpretation was very reasonable. What do you say to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not until you address my questions. You dont get to deflect then expect me to do anything other than mock you do you?
> 
> "Lycinus (describing a young Egyptian): "This boy *is not merely black; *he has thick lips and his legs are too thin . . . his hair worn in a plait behind shows that he is not a freeman."
> 
> Timolaus: "But that is a sign of really distinguished birth in Egypt, Lycinus, All freeborn children plait their hair until they reach manhood. It is the exact opposite of the custom of our ancestors who thought it seemly for old men to secure their hair with a gold brooch to keep it in place."
> (Lucian, Navigations, paras 2-3)"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where's the rest of the text?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right here from your link...  My bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"In their paper, the researchers acknowledged that “all our genetic data were obtained from a single site in Middle Egypt and may not be representative for all of ancient Egypt."*
Click to expand...

They're only testing mummies they could find. Obviously there might have been some sub-saharan laborer or slave that was dumped into a body of water or disposed of in some other manner that wouldn't allow for proper DNA recovery. The point is they didn't find too much negro blood.


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> They already tested the DNA you knuckle-dragging moron.
> 
> *Ancient Egyptians were closely related to people who lived along the eastern Mediterranean, the analysis showed. They also shared genetic material with residents of the Turkish peninsula at the time and Europe.
> “The other big surprise,” Krause said, “was we didn't find much sub-Saharan African ancestry.”
> *
> Egyptians sculpted and drew lots of things symbolically. I guess you believe there was really a sphinx, huh?
> 
> Great Sphinx of Giza - Wikipedia
> 
> You still haven't explained how these ******* that supposedly taught us dumb whites to read and do math can't teach their own nigglets to do so in the present and fall significantly behind the aforementioned whites.
> 
> 
> 
> Cmon. Everyone knows that Egyptians are White!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people like to think that their civilization emanates from Antiquity (Greece and Rome) which itself emanates from Ancient Egypt.
> 
> In these fictionalised barely-historical tales of the beginnings of White civilization, White people like to think that their White ancestors ruled these places. Obviously, this is completely untrue. Greeks may have looked more Arab than anything else.
> 
> But if you are marketing a movie, it is the easiest way to do it. Plant loads of white people in the film. It is bound to appeal to the White dollar.
> 
> Look....Yeah Yeah I know.....I know that the.“*Black people never developed a civilization*” belief is one of the most stalwart and enduring mythologies among white supremacists and that may be true if you get your history from Stormfront or quack YouTube historians.
> 
> But if you actually go to University, or even subscribe to magazines like… I don’t know… National Geographic, you will learn about Black Pharaohs as a matter of course, as well as many other high Egyptian officials.
> 
> Egypt was first settled by blacks. They built the first civilization. Black people were the first to have government, street, talk, soap, study Maths, Physics, Chemistry.
> 
> With time other people came in from other areas of the world because they heard of its glory and grandeur. Those who decided to settle married the indigenous people and with time some of them became light skinned.
> 
> You and others have reason to downplay the blackness of ancient Egypt while blacks have reason to play it up because if civilization goes all the way back to Egypt and if it turned out to be founded by black people.......what would that say ?
> 
> *Reconstructions : *
> 
> Using high-powered computers, experts can now get a rough idea of how someone looked from their skull. They make a living at it by doing it for the police for murder cases. When the same thing is done to the skulls of King Tut and Queen Nefertiti, here is what you got :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What they said in ancient times ::*
> 
> 
> Herodotus said Egyptians had black skin and woolly hair, which is how he said the Ethiopians looked too.
> Aristotle called both the Ethiopians and Egyptians black.
> The Bible calls both the Ethiopians and Egyptians sons of Ham.
> The Egyptians themselvessaw themselves as belonging to their own race, different from blacks to the south – but also different from all their other neighbours. On the other hand:
> They called themselves kemet - “black”, though some say it just means they are from the land of black soil (the Nile).
> They said they came from the land of Punt – a place they drew as having elephants and giraffes
> 
> *What the DNA says :*
> 
> Present-day Egyptians are, by blood, about 60% Eurasian, like the Arabs who took over their country, and 40% black African. In the past they were, if anything, blacker because since the glory days of Ancient Egypt they have been taken over by the Persians, Greeks, Romans and Arabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's not what it says. Here's what it says:
> 
> *It was not until relatively recently in Egypt's long history that sub-Saharan genetic influences became more pronounced. “In the last 1,500 years, Egypt became more African, if you want,” Krause said.*
> DNA from ancient Egyptian mummies reveals their ancestry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You forgot to include this from your link.  Say "thank you" for helping me make you look like a fool.
> 
> "*This study left two gaps in the Egyptian timeline that Krause wants to fill, he said. It is not clear when the African gene flow, present in modern Egyptians, occurred. Nor could the study determine the origin of the Egyptians. “The other big question is, 'Where did the ancient Egyptians come from?' ” Krause said. To answer that, scientists will have to find genomes “back further in time, in prehistory.”"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point is? We're talking about the period from: (the oldest at 1388 B.C.) to the Roman Period (the youngest at 426 A.D.)"
> 
> It's plain to see you're OK with evidence from that period, given your use of info from Lucian who was around c. AD 125 – after AD 180.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point is that you are basing your entire claim on an article that basically admits they are guessing and ultimately has no clue.
Click to expand...

No, they're not guessing, they're analyzing a specific period of time, not all time! And we know your complaint is bullshit because you're obviously OK with posting quotes from that period, so stick your complaints up your ass.





> Not only are they guessing but its in no way an example of the entire Egyptian population. Its a snapshot in time of one small place with a very small sample size during the time when invasions were occurring in Egypt. its nowhere near the time of the origins of Egypt which Black people founded.


Is that why you're posting quotes from even more recent times you stupid ******?





> Guessing isnt evidence. I'm fine with any evidence  You on the other hand try to pretend it isnt so. It cracks me up.


----------



## Asclepias

MarkDuffy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Two Lands & King Menes - Ancient Egypt for Kids
> 
> Ancient Egypt was a land in flux. Lots of talk about uniting the two kingdoms of lower and upper.
> 
> Studies have been done on Pharoahs & family along with mummies. These indicate the higher class, normal people did not mummy. This I would assume means more evidence of invaders rather than indigenous peoples. Kinda like trying to find Native American in our DNA of today.
> 
> Also, it is not scientific to assume that the original human was black cuz he came from Africa. Black might be a derived characteristic, not an original one.
> 
> 
> 
> Black is the color the first homo sapiens had as a skin color. That was worked out long before humans became human.  About 1 million years before the first homo sapiens. There is also scientific proof of this fact. Basically its natures best design because the melanin protects against the suns rays. The gene for light (white) skin is relatively new appearing just over 10k years ago as a mutation. Its not just a coincidence that the Egyptians revered the color Black as did the civilizations of the Indus Valley. Their gods were Black because Black was the color of divinity.
> 
> Also of note is that upper Egypt literally is in the south near Sudan while lower Egypt is closer to europe.  This is in line with the way the Egyptians oriented themselves geographically with the continent of Africa associated with going forward and europe being behind them..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I know about the melanin hypothesis. I think that is waaay over-played.
> 
> I can easily argue that the loss of hair caused ancient Africans to get the hell outta Dodge and this explains the radiation to the rest of the planet. The ones who stayed turned darker.
> 
> The climate of Egypt and the near east is not THAT much different.
Click to expand...


What about it makes you think its overplayed?  Natural selection supports this hypothesis. Black genes are dominant white white genes are recessive. Natural selection would ensure that dark skinned hominoids evolved into humans.  1 million years is a long time to "turn darker" before the first homo sapiens appeared. Do you have an alternate hypothesis that would change the idea that the first humans were Black?


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this in response to?So you quoted it incorrectly, you degenerate ape!And it's followed by this:
> 
> *and so does also too white a complexion,
> as you may see from women*
> 
> So would you draw from that conclusion that all women known to Aristotle were white? Don't be an idiot!
> Oh, gee! Another gem!
> 
> *The reliability of Herodotus is sometimes criticized when writing about Egypt.[56][l] Alan B. Lloyd argues that, as a historical document, the writings of Herodotus are seriously defective, and that he was working from "inadequate sources".[50] Nielsen writes: "Though we cannot entirely rule out the possibility of Herodotus having been in Egypt, it must be said that his narrative bears little witness to it."[51] German historian Detlev Fehling questions whether Herodotus ever traveled up the Nile River, and considers doubtful almost everything that he says about Egypt and Ethiopia.[68][52] Fehling states that "there is not the slightest bit of history behind the whole story" about the claim of Herodotus that Pharaoh Sesostris campaigned in Europe, and that he left a colony in Colchia.[54][53][m]*
> 
> It's obvious that you have an agenda since you choose to follow unreliable old sources instead of modern scientific ones.
> 
> That's a story from a religious book, you dumbass. You read a myth and thought it was real! Your mountain of evidence is a mountain of bullshit.
> 
> So the Egyptians are only a reliable source if they agree with your bullshit argument?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would draw from that the Greeks werent too found of you pale skins from their north.  There is a reason they called you people savages.  While here Plato is calling you a coward along with Blacks like the Egyptians and the Ethiopians as he so vividly pointed out. Its amusing to me you never addressed the fact that you got caught trying to pass a forgery as the real thing. What are you excuses for this?
> 
> Of course I have an agenda. Its to bury you with evidence from people that actually saw the Egyptians and the words of the Egyptians themselves. So we have numerous greeks who freely admit the Egyptians were Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I addressed your sources individually already. You're posting stuff out of context and referring to mythology. I am referring to scientific fact. Can your degenerate negro brain comprehend that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have the Bible that irrefutably says the Egyptians were Black. We have the Egyptians themselves that called their land Kmet which means Black Land or Black People. We have the Egyptians drawing pictures of Black people and making statues of Black people while mysteriously never depicting themselves as whites.. We have Egyptians telling you that the present day continent of Africa was deemed to be the top of the world.  We have the Egyptians proclaiming themselves they came from Black Africa. We even have DNA of Black Pharaohs.  Then we have some insecure white writers trying to argue Herodotus was lying while not offering a shred of proof as to why and not addressing the fact that other Greeks said they were Black.  Gimme a break clown. Who are you going to believe?
> 
> BTW here is the original mural the white guy forged his copy from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, this looks more like the original:View attachment 149496
> 
> I suspect the author got the color of the two figures on the right from the legs. Do those look black to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNA, hieroglyphs, paintings, sculpture, and quotes from historians are not myth.  I think youre just upset I killed you with all the evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Count Constantin de Volney (1757-1820).  Volney had gone to Egypt between 1783 and 1785, while Negro slavery flourished. He reported as follows on the Egyptian race, the very race that had produced the Pharaohs: the Copts.
> 
> "... all have a bloated face, puffed up eyes, flat nose, thick lips; in a word, the true face of the mulatto. I was tempted to attribute it to the climate, but when I visited the Sphinx, its appearance gave me the key to the riddle. *On seeing that head, typically Negro in all its features,* I remembered the remarkable passage where Herodotus says: "As for me, I judge the Colchians to be a colony of the Egyptians because, like them, they are black with woolly hair. ..." In other words, *the ancient Egyptians were true Negroes of the same type as all native-born Africans.* That being so, we can see how their blood, mixed for several centuries with that of the Romans and Greeks, must have lost the intensity of its original color, while retaining nonetheless the imprint of its original mold. We can even state as a general principle that the face is a kind of monument able, in many cases, to attest or shed light on historical evidence on the origins of peoples."
> 
> 
> I got a million quotes from historians and images from the Egyptians themselves as well as their own writings. Keep it coming. Its fun burying you to the point you are reduced to deflecting instead of answering my questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are you going to comment on the image I attached? I already know your stupid 'groid brain can copy and paste. The question is whether you can analyze and weigh evidence and make a reasonable conclusion. You made a big deal of the "forgery" earlier. So will you comment on the actual image? Looks to me like the author's interpretation was very reasonable. What do you say to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not until you address my questions. You dont get to deflect then expect me to do anything other than mock you do you?
> 
> "Lycinus (describing a young Egyptian): "This boy *is not merely black; *he has thick lips and his legs are too thin . . . his hair worn in a plait behind shows that he is not a freeman."
> 
> Timolaus: "But that is a sign of really distinguished birth in Egypt, Lycinus, All freeborn children plait their hair until they reach manhood. It is the exact opposite of the custom of our ancestors who thought it seemly for old men to secure their hair with a gold brooch to keep it in place."
> (Lucian, Navigations, paras 2-3)"
Click to expand...

Here, I'll address your stupid negro argument using time periods. You're posting something by a source from:

*Lucian of Samosata (c. AD 125 – after AD 180), who wrote in Ancient Greek.*

I'm posting stuff from over 1,000 years before that! Given your complaints about going back further, my evidence trumps your evidence. There, now you can address the image I posted you dumb 'groid!


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> DNA, hieroglyphs, paintings, sculpture, and quotes from historians are not myth.  I think youre just upset I killed you with all the evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Count Constantin de Volney (1757-1820).  Volney had gone to Egypt between 1783 and 1785, while Negro slavery flourished. He reported as follows on the Egyptian race, the very race that had produced the Pharaohs: the Copts.
> 
> "... all have a bloated face, puffed up eyes, flat nose, thick lips; in a word, the true face of the mulatto. I was tempted to attribute it to the climate, but when I visited the Sphinx, its appearance gave me the key to the riddle. *On seeing that head, typically Negro in all its features,* I remembered the remarkable passage where Herodotus says: "As for me, I judge the Colchians to be a colony of the Egyptians because, like them, they are black with woolly hair. ..." In other words, *the ancient Egyptians were true Negroes of the same type as all native-born Africans.* That being so, we can see how their blood, mixed for several centuries with that of the Romans and Greeks, must have lost the intensity of its original color, while retaining nonetheless the imprint of its original mold. We can even state as a general principle that the face is a kind of monument able, in many cases, to attest or shed light on historical evidence on the origins of peoples."
> 
> 
> I got a million quotes from historians and images from the Egyptians themselves as well as their own writings. Keep it coming. Its fun burying you to the point you are reduced to deflecting instead of answering my questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you going to comment on the image I attached? I already know your stupid 'groid brain can copy and paste. The question is whether you can analyze and weigh evidence and make a reasonable conclusion. You made a big deal of the "forgery" earlier. So will you comment on the actual image? Looks to me like the author's interpretation was very reasonable. What do you say to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not until you address my questions. You dont get to deflect then expect me to do anything other than mock you do you?
> 
> "Lycinus (describing a young Egyptian): "This boy *is not merely black; *he has thick lips and his legs are too thin . . . his hair worn in a plait behind shows that he is not a freeman."
> 
> Timolaus: "But that is a sign of really distinguished birth in Egypt, Lycinus, All freeborn children plait their hair until they reach manhood. It is the exact opposite of the custom of our ancestors who thought it seemly for old men to secure their hair with a gold brooch to keep it in place."
> (Lucian, Navigations, paras 2-3)"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where's the rest of the text?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right here from your link...  My bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"In their paper, the researchers acknowledged that “all our genetic data were obtained from a single site in Middle Egypt and may not be representative for all of ancient Egypt."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're only testing mummies they could find. Obviously there might have been some sub-saharan laborer or slave that was dumped into a body of water or disposed of in some other manner that wouldn't allow for proper DNA recovery. The point is they didn't find too much negro blood.
Click to expand...

That silly theory only works if we don't have DNA evidence that every single Pharaoh that has been DNA tested is Black.  Not my problem they did a crappy study and admitted they were guessing about the entire population of the Egyptians based on what could have been captured prisoners for all they know.

DNA Evidence On Egyptian Pharaohs: Ramses III A Sub-Saharan African Black


----------



## Asclepias

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would draw from that the Greeks werent too found of you pale skins from their north.  There is a reason they called you people savages.  While here Plato is calling you a coward along with Blacks like the Egyptians and the Ethiopians as he so vividly pointed out. Its amusing to me you never addressed the fact that you got caught trying to pass a forgery as the real thing. What are you excuses for this?
> 
> Of course I have an agenda. Its to bury you with evidence from people that actually saw the Egyptians and the words of the Egyptians themselves. So we have numerous greeks who freely admit the Egyptians were Black.
> 
> 
> 
> I addressed your sources individually already. You're posting stuff out of context and referring to mythology. I am referring to scientific fact. Can your degenerate negro brain comprehend that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have the Bible that irrefutably says the Egyptians were Black. We have the Egyptians themselves that called their land Kmet which means Black Land or Black People. We have the Egyptians drawing pictures of Black people and making statues of Black people while mysteriously never depicting themselves as whites.. We have Egyptians telling you that the present day continent of Africa was deemed to be the top of the world.  We have the Egyptians proclaiming themselves they came from Black Africa. We even have DNA of Black Pharaohs.  Then we have some insecure white writers trying to argue Herodotus was lying while not offering a shred of proof as to why and not addressing the fact that other Greeks said they were Black.  Gimme a break clown. Who are you going to believe?
> 
> BTW here is the original mural the white guy forged his copy from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, this looks more like the original:View attachment 149496
> 
> I suspect the author got the color of the two figures on the right from the legs. Do those look black to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNA, hieroglyphs, paintings, sculpture, and quotes from historians are not myth.  I think youre just upset I killed you with all the evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Count Constantin de Volney (1757-1820).  Volney had gone to Egypt between 1783 and 1785, while Negro slavery flourished. He reported as follows on the Egyptian race, the very race that had produced the Pharaohs: the Copts.
> 
> "... all have a bloated face, puffed up eyes, flat nose, thick lips; in a word, the true face of the mulatto. I was tempted to attribute it to the climate, but when I visited the Sphinx, its appearance gave me the key to the riddle. *On seeing that head, typically Negro in all its features,* I remembered the remarkable passage where Herodotus says: "As for me, I judge the Colchians to be a colony of the Egyptians because, like them, they are black with woolly hair. ..." In other words, *the ancient Egyptians were true Negroes of the same type as all native-born Africans.* That being so, we can see how their blood, mixed for several centuries with that of the Romans and Greeks, must have lost the intensity of its original color, while retaining nonetheless the imprint of its original mold. We can even state as a general principle that the face is a kind of monument able, in many cases, to attest or shed light on historical evidence on the origins of peoples."
> 
> 
> I got a million quotes from historians and images from the Egyptians themselves as well as their own writings. Keep it coming. Its fun burying you to the point you are reduced to deflecting instead of answering my questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are you going to comment on the image I attached? I already know your stupid 'groid brain can copy and paste. The question is whether you can analyze and weigh evidence and make a reasonable conclusion. You made a big deal of the "forgery" earlier. So will you comment on the actual image? Looks to me like the author's interpretation was very reasonable. What do you say to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not until you address my questions. You dont get to deflect then expect me to do anything other than mock you do you?
> 
> "Lycinus (describing a young Egyptian): "This boy *is not merely black; *he has thick lips and his legs are too thin . . . his hair worn in a plait behind shows that he is not a freeman."
> 
> Timolaus: "But that is a sign of really distinguished birth in Egypt, Lycinus, All freeborn children plait their hair until they reach manhood. It is the exact opposite of the custom of our ancestors who thought it seemly for old men to secure their hair with a gold brooch to keep it in place."
> (Lucian, Navigations, paras 2-3)"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here, I'll address your stupid negro argument using time periods. You're posting something by a source from:
> 
> *Lucian of Samosata (c. AD 125 – after AD 180), who wrote in Ancient Greek.*
> 
> I'm posting stuff from over 1,000 years before that! Given your complaints about going back further, my evidence trumps your evidence. There, now you can address the image I posted you dumb 'groid!
Click to expand...

You never posted any evidence. I have to put you on time out for a minute. You have been overwhelmed and are now angry. I have more interesting conversations to address.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Asclepias said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Two Lands & King Menes - Ancient Egypt for Kids
> 
> Ancient Egypt was a land in flux. Lots of talk about uniting the two kingdoms of lower and upper.
> 
> Studies have been done on Pharoahs & family along with mummies. These indicate the higher class, normal people did not mummy. This I would assume means more evidence of invaders rather than indigenous peoples. Kinda like trying to find Native American in our DNA of today.
> 
> Also, it is not scientific to assume that the original human was black cuz he came from Africa. Black might be a derived characteristic, not an original one.
> 
> 
> 
> Black is the color the first homo sapiens had as a skin color. That was worked out long before humans became human.  About 1 million years before the first homo sapiens. There is also scientific proof of this fact. Basically its natures best design because the melanin protects against the suns rays. The gene for light (white) skin is relatively new appearing just over 10k years ago as a mutation. Its not just a coincidence that the Egyptians revered the color Black as did the civilizations of the Indus Valley. Their gods were Black because Black was the color of divinity.
> 
> Also of note is that upper Egypt literally is in the south near Sudan while lower Egypt is closer to europe.  This is in line with the way the Egyptians oriented themselves geographically with the continent of Africa associated with going forward and europe being behind them..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I know about the melanin hypothesis. I think that is waaay over-played.
> 
> I can easily argue that the loss of hair caused ancient Africans to get the hell outta Dodge and this explains the radiation to the rest of the planet. The ones who stayed turned darker.
> 
> The climate of Egypt and the near east is not THAT much different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about it makes you think its overplayed?  Natural selection supports this hypothesis. Black genes are dominant white white genes are recessive.
Click to expand...


If black genes are dominant, then that is even more reason to conclude once black would stay black. 



> Natural selection would ensure that dark skinned hominoids evolved into humans.



Natural selection ensures no such thing.



> 1 million years is a long time to "turn darker" before the first homo sapiens appeared. Do you have an alternate hypothesis that would change the idea that the first humans were Black?



Already stated. You and the consensus need to explain what selection caused black man to turn lighter. Protection from UV is no longer important? Modern blacks appear to be very strong. Why was all of that lost to evolution. Weaker was a positive for selection?


----------



## Asclepias

MarkDuffy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Two Lands & King Menes - Ancient Egypt for Kids
> 
> Ancient Egypt was a land in flux. Lots of talk about uniting the two kingdoms of lower and upper.
> 
> Studies have been done on Pharoahs & family along with mummies. These indicate the higher class, normal people did not mummy. This I would assume means more evidence of invaders rather than indigenous peoples. Kinda like trying to find Native American in our DNA of today.
> 
> Also, it is not scientific to assume that the original human was black cuz he came from Africa. Black might be a derived characteristic, not an original one.
> 
> 
> 
> Black is the color the first homo sapiens had as a skin color. That was worked out long before humans became human.  About 1 million years before the first homo sapiens. There is also scientific proof of this fact. Basically its natures best design because the melanin protects against the suns rays. The gene for light (white) skin is relatively new appearing just over 10k years ago as a mutation. Its not just a coincidence that the Egyptians revered the color Black as did the civilizations of the Indus Valley. Their gods were Black because Black was the color of divinity.
> 
> Also of note is that upper Egypt literally is in the south near Sudan while lower Egypt is closer to europe.  This is in line with the way the Egyptians oriented themselves geographically with the continent of Africa associated with going forward and europe being behind them..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I know about the melanin hypothesis. I think that is waaay over-played.
> 
> I can easily argue that the loss of hair caused ancient Africans to get the hell outta Dodge and this explains the radiation to the rest of the planet. The ones who stayed turned darker.
> 
> The climate of Egypt and the near east is not THAT much different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about it makes you think its overplayed?  Natural selection supports this hypothesis. Black genes are dominant white white genes are recessive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If black genes are dominant, then that is even more reason to conclude once black would stay black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural selection would ensure that dark skinned hominoids evolved into humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Natural selection ensures no such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 million years is a long time to "turn darker" before the first homo sapiens appeared. Do you have an alternate hypothesis that would change the idea that the first humans were Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already stated. You and the consensus need to explain what selection caused black man to turn lighter. Protection from UV is no longer important? Modern blacks appear to be very strong. Why was all of that lost to evolution. Weaker was a positive for selection?
Click to expand...


Not really. If you carry a recessive gene its always there. For example. People in areas with malaria had a mutation that produced a gene for sickle cell that protects against malaria.  If two of these people pass on the recessive gene to their offspring the off spring will have the condition known as sickle cell anemia.  Since Black people have obviously carried the white recessive gene since forever its possible that a child with one black ancestor can appear white over time. However if you reintroduce the dominant Black gene it cancels out the recessive white one. Not only that but the dominant Black gene that child has can pop up down the line even with no reintroduction of more Black genes.  There is a reason two Black people can produce a white child but 2 whites cant produce a Black child unless they have black ancestry.

Of course natural selection ensures this. If you have an example refuting this scientific fact please show me.

Thats been explained already in various peer reviewed research papers. A mutation would cause that. How do you think albinos are born with no pigmentation even in Black races?

Light skin in Europeans stems from ONE 10,000-year-old ancestor who lived between India and the Middle East, claims study | Daily Mail Online


----------



## MarkDuffy

Fossils of _H. erectus_ also show that the species lived in numerous locales across the globe, including South Africa, Kenya, Spain, China, and Java (Indonesia).

Homo Erectus: Facts About the 'Upright Man'

Homo erectus was black?


----------



## Asclepias

MarkDuffy said:


> Fossils of _H. erectus_ also show that the species lived in numerous locales across the globe, including South Africa, Kenya, Spain, China, and Java (Indonesia).
> 
> Homo Erectus: Facts About the 'Upright Man'
> 
> Homo erectus was black?


As far as I know.  Do you have something that proves he wasnt Black?  You do realize that homo erectus isnt homo sapiens dont you?


----------



## Cossack1483

White Identity Faiths freely admit to a pre Adamic race of non Whites.  No arguement.  Non Whites were here first.  I believe we diverge from that point. LOL.  It's also important to remember that time is not always recorded in the same Biblical manner that we currently use a measurement.  As numerology intervenes the year Aryan Tribes left Judea could also be the number of racial laws present in the Old Testament.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Black everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They already tested the DNA you knuckle-dragging moron.
> 
> *Ancient Egyptians were closely related to people who lived along the eastern Mediterranean, the analysis showed. They also shared genetic material with residents of the Turkish peninsula at the time and Europe.
> “The other big surprise,” Krause said, “was we didn't find much sub-Saharan African ancestry.”
> *
> Egyptians sculpted and drew lots of things symbolically. I guess you believe there was really a sphinx, huh?
> 
> Great Sphinx of Giza - Wikipedia
> 
> You still haven't explained how these ******* that supposedly taught us dumb whites to read and do math can't teach their own nigglets to do so in the present and fall significantly behind the aforementioned whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cmon. Everyone knows that Egyptians are White!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people like to think that their civilization emanates from Antiquity (Greece and Rome) which itself emanates from Ancient Egypt.
> 
> In these fictionalised barely-historical tales of the beginnings of White civilization, White people like to think that their White ancestors ruled these places. Obviously, this is completely untrue. Greeks may have looked more Arab than anything else.
> 
> But if you are marketing a movie, it is the easiest way to do it. Plant loads of white people in the film. It is bound to appeal to the White dollar.
> 
> Look....Yeah Yeah I know.....I know that the.“*Black people never developed a civilization*” belief is one of the most stalwart and enduring mythologies among white supremacists and that may be true if you get your history from Stormfront or quack YouTube historians.
> 
> But if you actually go to University, or even subscribe to magazines like… I don’t know… National Geographic, you will learn about Black Pharaohs as a matter of course, as well as many other high Egyptian officials.
> 
> Egypt was first settled by blacks. They built the first civilization. Black people were the first to have government, street, talk, soap, study Maths, Physics, Chemistry.
> 
> With time other people came in from other areas of the world because they heard of its glory and grandeur. Those who decided to settle married the indigenous people and with time some of them became light skinned.
> 
> You and others have reason to downplay the blackness of ancient Egypt while blacks have reason to play it up because if civilization goes all the way back to Egypt and if it turned out to be founded by black people.......what would that say ?
> 
> *Reconstructions : *
> 
> Using high-powered computers, experts can now get a rough idea of how someone looked from their skull. They make a living at it by doing it for the police for murder cases. When the same thing is done to the skulls of King Tut and Queen Nefertiti, here is what you got :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What they said in ancient times ::*
> 
> 
> Herodotus said Egyptians had black skin and woolly hair, which is how he said the Ethiopians looked too.
> Aristotle called both the Ethiopians and Egyptians black.
> The Bible calls both the Ethiopians and Egyptians sons of Ham.
> The Egyptians themselvessaw themselves as belonging to their own race, different from blacks to the south – but also different from all their other neighbours. On the other hand:
> They called themselves kemet - “black”, though some say it just means they are from the land of black soil (the Nile).
> They said they came from the land of Punt – a place they drew as having elephants and giraffes
> 
> *What the DNA says :*
> 
> Present-day Egyptians are, by blood, about 60% Eurasian, like the Arabs who took over their country, and 40% black African. In the past they were, if anything, blacker because since the glory days of Ancient Egypt they have been taken over by the Persians, Greeks, Romans and Arabs.
Click to expand...


It sure looks like both modern, and ancient Greeks, and Egyptians both were more like Arabs, rather than being White, or Black.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again , Sir ,  sounds great to me.  Let me the first to offer you the opportunity to create your own racial destiny.  Old or New Africa , irrelevant.  Make either one great.  Please.    Point is ;  self segregation is for the future of civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> That is USA is already one the most segregated places on earth
> 
> You wake up ? Look one way ? What do you see ? White people !!
> 
> Look another way ? Yipee !!! More white people !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suburban life is an unnatural form of social organization from a human perspective. Children grow up in a relative social vacuum. Many of the pathologies in today’s youth (the school shootings, the “emo” culture, cutting, eating disorders are related to the social isolation imposed on young people by the suburban lifestyle.
> 
> Also the suburban lifestyle consumes a high level of natural resources to sustain an individual life. Petroleum to fuel not only the high level of automobile use, but also to supply utilities, water and sewer service to a large number of small individual users. Paving, repairing, plowing and maintaining miles and miles of roadway used by few users.
> 
> All down to the system of racism
> 
> As the point of peak oil is passed and the natural cycle of supply and demand is driving up the price of petroleum, millions of Americans are feeling the sting of the suburban lifestyle, at the gas pump and on their utility bill.
> 
> However, in America, the number of Americans inhabiting suburbs is so large, the infrastructure that has been built to support the suburbs so vast, that they simply lack the ability, from an economic perspective, to effect any sort of mass movement of populace from the suburbs into the cities.
Click to expand...


In my region that changed in a big way.

It's truly astounding how fast Danbury CT, and Brewster, NY in my general region, flooded in with Latinos.

Both 25 years ago were like 95% White places.
Now I'm thinking like 35% White places.

Yes, suburban life is blah.

I'm glad I live now in the village of Pawling New York, within walking distance to a good deal of stuff.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Black everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the regiments of soldiers and OCCURRENCE of Deep Africans in ancient Egypt records would be expected. Because an advanced civilization like Egypt in 1000 to 300BC would be totally integrated with their "neighborhood".  And it's EXPECTED that dynasties like that would have regiments of soldiers, royal emissaries and assistants from the surrounding cultures.
> 
> It's possibly not as TOTAL a picture as you've been led to believe. The DNA evidence is not really that clear because of mixing for centuries. But the link I read said the Deep Africa roots were more prevalent as you closer to the present. Departing from Levant and other Northern strains with time..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its just the opposite. The further you go back in Egypts timeline the Blacker it gets. There is a reason they pointed to the interior of Africa as the land of the of gods. There is a reason their orientation in regards to geographical north was the opposite of what it is now. They viewed present day Africa as the top of the world.  Civilizations always occurs upstream first of major waterways. Upstream on the Nile is in the heart of Black Africa. There is really no debate on the issue. They said these things themselves.
Click to expand...


So sorry, but the original Egyptians were probably Cro Magnon's (Mechta-afalou) before being flooded with Levantine people who bore agriculture.


----------



## Asclepias

Cossack1483 said:


> White Identity Faiths freely admit to a pre Adamic race of non Whites.  No arguement.  Non Whites were here first.  I believe we diverge from that point. LOL.  It's also important to remember that time is not always recorded in the same Biblical manner that we currently use a measurement.  As numerology intervenes the year Aryan Tribes left Judea could also be the number of racial laws present in the Old Testament.


Adam was Black. He was made from the ground which brown or Black. His name literally means brownish red earth from the hebrew word Adamha

What is the meaning of the Hebrew word adamah?

You diverged relatively recently as I pointed out earlier as a mutation that occurred somewhere in the middle east and India.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Asclepias said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Two Lands & King Menes - Ancient Egypt for Kids
> 
> Ancient Egypt was a land in flux. Lots of talk about uniting the two kingdoms of lower and upper.
> 
> Studies have been done on Pharoahs & family along with mummies. These indicate the higher class, normal people did not mummy. This I would assume means more evidence of invaders rather than indigenous peoples. Kinda like trying to find Native American in our DNA of today.
> 
> Also, it is not scientific to assume that the original human was black cuz he came from Africa. Black might be a derived characteristic, not an original one.
> 
> 
> 
> Black is the color the first homo sapiens had as a skin color. That was worked out long before humans became human.  About 1 million years before the first homo sapiens. There is also scientific proof of this fact. Basically its natures best design because the melanin protects against the suns rays. The gene for light (white) skin is relatively new appearing just over 10k years ago as a mutation. Its not just a coincidence that the Egyptians revered the color Black as did the civilizations of the Indus Valley. Their gods were Black because Black was the color of divinity.
> 
> Also of note is that upper Egypt literally is in the south near Sudan while lower Egypt is closer to europe.  This is in line with the way the Egyptians oriented themselves geographically with the continent of Africa associated with going forward and europe being behind them..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I know about the melanin hypothesis. I think that is waaay over-played.
> 
> I can easily argue that the loss of hair caused ancient Africans to get the hell outta Dodge and this explains the radiation to the rest of the planet. The ones who stayed turned darker.
> 
> The climate of Egypt and the near east is not THAT much different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about it makes you think its overplayed?  Natural selection supports this hypothesis. Black genes are dominant white white genes are recessive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If black genes are dominant, then that is even more reason to conclude once black would stay black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural selection would ensure that dark skinned hominoids evolved into humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Natural selection ensures no such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 million years is a long time to "turn darker" before the first homo sapiens appeared. Do you have an alternate hypothesis that would change the idea that the first humans were Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already stated. You and the consensus need to explain what selection caused black man to turn lighter. Protection from UV is no longer important? Modern blacks appear to be very strong. Why was all of that lost to evolution. Weaker was a positive for selection?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. If you carry a recessive gene its always there. For example. People in areas with malaria had a mutation that produced a gene for sickle cell that protects against malaria.  If two of these people pass on the recessive gene to their offspring the off spring will have the condition known as sickle cell anemia.  Since Black people have obviously carried the white recessive gene since forever its possible that a child with one black ancestor can appear white over time. However if you reintroduce the dominant Black gene it cancels out the recessive white one. Not only that but the dominant Black gene that child has can pop up down the line even with no reintroduction of more Black genes.  There is a reason two Black people can produce a white child but 2 whites cant produce a Black child unless they have black ancestry.
> 
> Of course natural selection ensures this. If you have an example refuting this scientific fact please show me.
> 
> Thats been explained already in various peer reviewed research papers. A mutation would cause that. How do you think albinos are born with no pigmentation even in Black races?
> 
> Light skin in Europeans stems from ONE 10,000-year-old ancestor who lived between India and the Middle East, claims study | Daily Mail Online
Click to expand...

LOL, first you argue dominant is cool but now claim recessive is even more cool?

I know about heterozygous vigor. I learned it in dumb dumb evolutionary biology class. 

You are a mess. 

Another link from the Journal Science instead of the Daily Mail which covers the same study and much more

http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2015/04/how-europeans-evolved-white-skin

This paragraph

_When it comes to skin color, the team found a patchwork of evolution in different places, and three separate genes that produce light skin, telling a complex story for how European’s skin evolved to be much lighter during the past 8000 years. The modern humans who came out of Africa to originally settle Europe about 40,000 years are presumed to have had dark skin, which is advantageous in sunny latitudes. And the new data confirm that about 8500 years ago, early hunter-gatherers in Spain, Luxembourg, and Hungary also had darker skin: They lacked versions of two genes—SLC24A5 and SLC45A2—that lead to depigmentation and, therefore, pale skin in Europeans today._

The research is about lighter skin from darker, not black and it claims evolution was VERY recent. This research is interesting, I do admit. However I think you want to read into it more than is there. 

I'm not claiming we came from white white. The evidence is more like the original man was arab type color.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Black everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the regiments of soldiers and OCCURRENCE of Deep Africans in ancient Egypt records would be expected. Because an advanced civilization like Egypt in 1000 to 300BC would be totally integrated with their "neighborhood".  And it's EXPECTED that dynasties like that would have regiments of soldiers, royal emissaries and assistants from the surrounding cultures.
> 
> It's possibly not as TOTAL a picture as you've been led to believe. The DNA evidence is not really that clear because of mixing for centuries. But the link I read said the Deep Africa roots were more prevalent as you closer to the present. Departing from Levant and other Northern strains with time..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its just the opposite. The further you go back in Egypts timeline the Blacker it gets. There is a reason they pointed to the interior of Africa as the land of the of gods. There is a reason their orientation in regards to geographical north was the opposite of what it is now. They viewed present day Africa as the top of the world.  Civilizations always occurs upstream first of major waterways. Upstream on the Nile is in the heart of Black Africa. There is really no debate on the issue. They said these things themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sorry, but the original Egyptians were probably Cro Magnon's (Mechta-afalou) before being flooded with Levantine people who bore agriculture.
Click to expand...

You can be sorry all day long but it doesnt change the facts.  There is zero proof Cro Magnon man had anything to do with Egypt.  He was a cave man that rarely left the caves of France.


----------



## Asclepias

MarkDuffy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black is the color the first homo sapiens had as a skin color. That was worked out long before humans became human.  About 1 million years before the first homo sapiens. There is also scientific proof of this fact. Basically its natures best design because the melanin protects against the suns rays. The gene for light (white) skin is relatively new appearing just over 10k years ago as a mutation. Its not just a coincidence that the Egyptians revered the color Black as did the civilizations of the Indus Valley. Their gods were Black because Black was the color of divinity.
> 
> Also of note is that upper Egypt literally is in the south near Sudan while lower Egypt is closer to europe.  This is in line with the way the Egyptians oriented themselves geographically with the continent of Africa associated with going forward and europe being behind them..
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know about the melanin hypothesis. I think that is waaay over-played.
> 
> I can easily argue that the loss of hair caused ancient Africans to get the hell outta Dodge and this explains the radiation to the rest of the planet. The ones who stayed turned darker.
> 
> The climate of Egypt and the near east is not THAT much different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about it makes you think its overplayed?  Natural selection supports this hypothesis. Black genes are dominant white white genes are recessive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If black genes are dominant, then that is even more reason to conclude once black would stay black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural selection would ensure that dark skinned hominoids evolved into humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Natural selection ensures no such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 million years is a long time to "turn darker" before the first homo sapiens appeared. Do you have an alternate hypothesis that would change the idea that the first humans were Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already stated. You and the consensus need to explain what selection caused black man to turn lighter. Protection from UV is no longer important? Modern blacks appear to be very strong. Why was all of that lost to evolution. Weaker was a positive for selection?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. If you carry a recessive gene its always there. For example. People in areas with malaria had a mutation that produced a gene for sickle cell that protects against malaria.  If two of these people pass on the recessive gene to their offspring the off spring will have the condition known as sickle cell anemia.  Since Black people have obviously carried the white recessive gene since forever its possible that a child with one black ancestor can appear white over time. However if you reintroduce the dominant Black gene it cancels out the recessive white one. Not only that but the dominant Black gene that child has can pop up down the line even with no reintroduction of more Black genes.  There is a reason two Black people can produce a white child but 2 whites cant produce a Black child unless they have black ancestry.
> 
> Of course natural selection ensures this. If you have an example refuting this scientific fact please show me.
> 
> Thats been explained already in various peer reviewed research papers. A mutation would cause that. How do you think albinos are born with no pigmentation even in Black races?
> 
> Light skin in Europeans stems from ONE 10,000-year-old ancestor who lived between India and the Middle East, claims study | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, first you argue dominant is cool but now claim recessive is even more cool?
> 
> I know about heterozygous vigor. I learned it in dumb dumb evolutionary biology class.
> 
> You are a mess.
> 
> Another link from the Journal Science instead of the Daily Mail which covers the same study and much more
> 
> http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2015/04/how-europeans-evolved-white-skin
> 
> This paragraph
> 
> _When it comes to skin color, the team found a patchwork of evolution in different places, and three separate genes that produce light skin, telling a complex story for how European’s skin evolved to be much lighter during the past 8000 years. The modern humans who came out of Africa to originally settle Europe about 40,000 years are presumed to have had dark skin, which is advantageous in sunny latitudes. And the new data confirm that about 8500 years ago, early hunter-gatherers in Spain, Luxembourg, and Hungary also had darker skin: They lacked versions of two genes—SLC24A5 and SLC45A2—that lead to depigmentation and, therefore, pale skin in Europeans today._
> 
> The research is about lighter skin from darker, not black and it claims evolution was VERY recent. This research is interesting, I do admit. However I think you want to read into it more than is there.
> 
> I'm not claiming we came from white white. The evidence is more like the original man was arab type color.
Click to expand...

You must be confused. I said nothing about recessive being cool. If so please quote where I said it.

Thats correct. From dark skin to light. You do realize that Black is pretty much as dark as it gets right?  Where is this evidence we came from Arabs?  You do realize Arabs were also Black in origin?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Sub-Saharans look like this?
> 
> Besides, you are aware that haplogroups only pinpoint a minor sliver of paternal ancestry, going by father, grandfather, great grandfather, great, great grandfather etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably close to millions. Why do you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a whole lot of Blacks have noses, and chins that prominent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. You arent Black so obviously you dont know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, maybe you forget that 20% of African American genes, and 40% of Etihiopian genes are West Eurasian (Caucasoid)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm not even talking about AA's but they are Black so you dont get to exclude them. Most AA's are on average at least 75% Black African or white boy term sub-saharan. If so many of them have thin noses it pretty much invalidates your claim right there.  Pretty sure you dont know what you are talking about regarding Ethiopians either. They say they are Black which makes sense because they are Africans. I know this because one of my best friends is from Ethiopia. Here are some from the Hamer people from Ethiopia. Obviously they are Black. Try again.
Click to expand...


No, most African Americans do not have prominent noses.

But, unlike in many parts of sub-Saharan Africa, the African American is more likely to have prominent noses.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Black everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the regiments of soldiers and OCCURRENCE of Deep Africans in ancient Egypt records would be expected. Because an advanced civilization like Egypt in 1000 to 300BC would be totally integrated with their "neighborhood".  And it's EXPECTED that dynasties like that would have regiments of soldiers, royal emissaries and assistants from the surrounding cultures.
> 
> It's possibly not as TOTAL a picture as you've been led to believe. The DNA evidence is not really that clear because of mixing for centuries. But the link I read said the Deep Africa roots were more prevalent as you closer to the present. Departing from Levant and other Northern strains with time..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its just the opposite. The further you go back in Egypts timeline the Blacker it gets. There is a reason they pointed to the interior of Africa as the land of the of gods. There is a reason their orientation in regards to geographical north was the opposite of what it is now. They viewed present day Africa as the top of the world.  Civilizations always occurs upstream first of major waterways. Upstream on the Nile is in the heart of Black Africa. There is really no debate on the issue. They said these things themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sorry, but the original Egyptians were probably Cro Magnon's (Mechta-afalou) before being flooded with Levantine people who bore agriculture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can be sorry all day long but it doesnt change the facts.  There is zero proof Cro Magnon man had anything to do with Egypt.  He was a cave man that rarely left the caves of France.
Click to expand...


Mechtoid's, the African version of Cro Magnon's, were found also South of Egypt, in Sudan.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably close to millions. Why do you ask?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a whole lot of Blacks have noses, and chins that prominent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. You arent Black so obviously you dont know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, maybe you forget that 20% of African American genes, and 40% of Etihiopian genes are West Eurasian (Caucasoid)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm not even talking about AA's but they are Black so you dont get to exclude them. Most AA's are on average at least 75% Black African or white boy term sub-saharan. If so many of them have thin noses it pretty much invalidates your claim right there.  Pretty sure you dont know what you are talking about regarding Ethiopians either. They say they are Black which makes sense because they are Africans. I know this because one of my best friends is from Ethiopia. Here are some from the Hamer people from Ethiopia. Obviously they are Black. Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, most African Americans do not have prominent noses.
> 
> But, unlike in many parts of sub-Saharan Africa, the African American is more likely to have prominent noses.
Click to expand...


All Africans and African americans have prominent noses unless they have too much white in them.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Black everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the regiments of soldiers and OCCURRENCE of Deep Africans in ancient Egypt records would be expected. Because an advanced civilization like Egypt in 1000 to 300BC would be totally integrated with their "neighborhood".  And it's EXPECTED that dynasties like that would have regiments of soldiers, royal emissaries and assistants from the surrounding cultures.
> 
> It's possibly not as TOTAL a picture as you've been led to believe. The DNA evidence is not really that clear because of mixing for centuries. But the link I read said the Deep Africa roots were more prevalent as you closer to the present. Departing from Levant and other Northern strains with time..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its just the opposite. The further you go back in Egypts timeline the Blacker it gets. There is a reason they pointed to the interior of Africa as the land of the of gods. There is a reason their orientation in regards to geographical north was the opposite of what it is now. They viewed present day Africa as the top of the world.  Civilizations always occurs upstream first of major waterways. Upstream on the Nile is in the heart of Black Africa. There is really no debate on the issue. They said these things themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sorry, but the original Egyptians were probably Cro Magnon's (Mechta-afalou) before being flooded with Levantine people who bore agriculture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can be sorry all day long but it doesnt change the facts.  There is zero proof Cro Magnon man had anything to do with Egypt.  He was a cave man that rarely left the caves of France.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mechtoid's, the African version of Cro Magnon's, were found also South of Egypt, in Sudan.
Click to expand...

That doesnt really help your argument.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a whole lot of Blacks have noses, and chins that prominent.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. You arent Black so obviously you dont know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, maybe you forget that 20% of African American genes, and 40% of Etihiopian genes are West Eurasian (Caucasoid)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm not even talking about AA's but they are Black so you dont get to exclude them. Most AA's are on average at least 75% Black African or white boy term sub-saharan. If so many of them have thin noses it pretty much invalidates your claim right there.  Pretty sure you dont know what you are talking about regarding Ethiopians either. They say they are Black which makes sense because they are Africans. I know this because one of my best friends is from Ethiopia. Here are some from the Hamer people from Ethiopia. Obviously they are Black. Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, most African Americans do not have prominent noses.
> 
> But, unlike in many parts of sub-Saharan Africa, the African American is more likely to have prominent noses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All Africans and African americans have prominent noses unless they have too much white in them.
Click to expand...


Uh, more like the Blacks with the most prominent noses, are the ones mixed with more Caucasoid.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. You arent Black so obviously you dont know what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, maybe you forget that 20% of African American genes, and 40% of Etihiopian genes are West Eurasian (Caucasoid)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm not even talking about AA's but they are Black so you dont get to exclude them. Most AA's are on average at least 75% Black African or white boy term sub-saharan. If so many of them have thin noses it pretty much invalidates your claim right there.  Pretty sure you dont know what you are talking about regarding Ethiopians either. They say they are Black which makes sense because they are Africans. I know this because one of my best friends is from Ethiopia. Here are some from the Hamer people from Ethiopia. Obviously they are Black. Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, most African Americans do not have prominent noses.
> 
> But, unlike in many parts of sub-Saharan Africa, the African American is more likely to have prominent noses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All Africans and African americans have prominent noses unless they have too much white in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, more like the Blacks with the most prominent noses, are the ones mixed with more Caucasoid.
Click to expand...

Nope. Blacks with a lot of white admixture have little noses not prominent ones.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the regiments of soldiers and OCCURRENCE of Deep Africans in ancient Egypt records would be expected. Because an advanced civilization like Egypt in 1000 to 300BC would be totally integrated with their "neighborhood".  And it's EXPECTED that dynasties like that would have regiments of soldiers, royal emissaries and assistants from the surrounding cultures.
> 
> It's possibly not as TOTAL a picture as you've been led to believe. The DNA evidence is not really that clear because of mixing for centuries. But the link I read said the Deep Africa roots were more prevalent as you closer to the present. Departing from Levant and other Northern strains with time..
> 
> 
> 
> Its just the opposite. The further you go back in Egypts timeline the Blacker it gets. There is a reason they pointed to the interior of Africa as the land of the of gods. There is a reason their orientation in regards to geographical north was the opposite of what it is now. They viewed present day Africa as the top of the world.  Civilizations always occurs upstream first of major waterways. Upstream on the Nile is in the heart of Black Africa. There is really no debate on the issue. They said these things themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sorry, but the original Egyptians were probably Cro Magnon's (Mechta-afalou) before being flooded with Levantine people who bore agriculture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can be sorry all day long but it doesnt change the facts.  There is zero proof Cro Magnon man had anything to do with Egypt.  He was a cave man that rarely left the caves of France.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mechtoid's, the African version of Cro Magnon's, were found also South of Egypt, in Sudan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesnt really help your argument.
Click to expand...


Cro Magnon's are older in North Africa than Negroid's are.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, maybe you forget that 20% of African American genes, and 40% of Etihiopian genes are West Eurasian (Caucasoid)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not even talking about AA's but they are Black so you dont get to exclude them. Most AA's are on average at least 75% Black African or white boy term sub-saharan. If so many of them have thin noses it pretty much invalidates your claim right there.  Pretty sure you dont know what you are talking about regarding Ethiopians either. They say they are Black which makes sense because they are Africans. I know this because one of my best friends is from Ethiopia. Here are some from the Hamer people from Ethiopia. Obviously they are Black. Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, most African Americans do not have prominent noses.
> 
> But, unlike in many parts of sub-Saharan Africa, the African American is more likely to have prominent noses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All Africans and African americans have prominent noses unless they have too much white in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, more like the Blacks with the most prominent noses, are the ones mixed with more Caucasoid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Blacks with a lot of white admixture have little noses not prominent ones.
Click to expand...


Pure Blacks have flattish noses, not prominent noses.

You're like a living stereotype of Black stupidity.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its just the opposite. The further you go back in Egypts timeline the Blacker it gets. There is a reason they pointed to the interior of Africa as the land of the of gods. There is a reason their orientation in regards to geographical north was the opposite of what it is now. They viewed present day Africa as the top of the world.  Civilizations always occurs upstream first of major waterways. Upstream on the Nile is in the heart of Black Africa. There is really no debate on the issue. They said these things themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry, but the original Egyptians were probably Cro Magnon's (Mechta-afalou) before being flooded with Levantine people who bore agriculture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can be sorry all day long but it doesnt change the facts.  There is zero proof Cro Magnon man had anything to do with Egypt.  He was a cave man that rarely left the caves of France.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mechtoid's, the African version of Cro Magnon's, were found also South of Egypt, in Sudan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesnt really help your argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cro Magnon's are older in North Africa than Negroid's are.
Click to expand...

Not the Cro magnons from France. The ones from Africa were Black like all early humanoids


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not even talking about AA's but they are Black so you dont get to exclude them. Most AA's are on average at least 75% Black African or white boy term sub-saharan. If so many of them have thin noses it pretty much invalidates your claim right there.  Pretty sure you dont know what you are talking about regarding Ethiopians either. They say they are Black which makes sense because they are Africans. I know this because one of my best friends is from Ethiopia. Here are some from the Hamer people from Ethiopia. Obviously they are Black. Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, most African Americans do not have prominent noses.
> 
> But, unlike in many parts of sub-Saharan Africa, the African American is more likely to have prominent noses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All Africans and African americans have prominent noses unless they have too much white in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, more like the Blacks with the most prominent noses, are the ones mixed with more Caucasoid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Blacks with a lot of white admixture have little noses not prominent ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure Blacks have flattish noses, not prominent noses.
> 
> You're like a living stereotype of Black stupidity.
Click to expand...

I already posted pictures of Africans with none flat noses with zero white admixture.

Youre living in the cognitive dissonant state of white inferiority and fear.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Asclepias said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fossils of _H. erectus_ also show that the species lived in numerous locales across the globe, including South Africa, Kenya, Spain, China, and Java (Indonesia).
> 
> Homo Erectus: Facts About the 'Upright Man'
> 
> Homo erectus was black?
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know. Do you have something that proves he wasnt Black?
Click to expand...


It is not my obligation to prove anything. The historical evidence Egypt does not show blackness. It shows a mixture of mainly arab. 



> You do realize that homo erectus isnt homo sapiens dont you?



That is another argument. I am a lumper. I posted that to show there were several migrations out of Africa. You have to understand that Africa is a perfect spot for fossil recovery  of ancient man do to its modern emptyness. Europe is much more difficult since it has a lot of civilization destroying evidence.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry, but the original Egyptians were probably Cro Magnon's (Mechta-afalou) before being flooded with Levantine people who bore agriculture.
> 
> 
> 
> You can be sorry all day long but it doesnt change the facts.  There is zero proof Cro Magnon man had anything to do with Egypt.  He was a cave man that rarely left the caves of France.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mechtoid's, the African version of Cro Magnon's, were found also South of Egypt, in Sudan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesnt really help your argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cro Magnon's are older in North Africa than Negroid's are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the Cro magnons from France. The ones from Africa were Black like all early humanoids
Click to expand...


You seem to think race is only skin color, on contraire, some people from India, and Indonesia have Black skin, but clearly aren't Negroid.

Besides, Perhaps, or perhaps not.

Some North Africans are in fact White looking in coloring, such s Kabyle, and Riff Berbers.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, most African Americans do not have prominent noses.
> 
> But, unlike in many parts of sub-Saharan Africa, the African American is more likely to have prominent noses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Africans and African americans have prominent noses unless they have too much white in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, more like the Blacks with the most prominent noses, are the ones mixed with more Caucasoid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Blacks with a lot of white admixture have little noses not prominent ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure Blacks have flattish noses, not prominent noses.
> 
> You're like a living stereotype of Black stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already posted pictures of Africans with none flat noses with zero white admixture.
> 
> Youre living in the cognitive dissonant state of white inferiority and fear.
Click to expand...


Ethiopians, and Somalis might not have much if any White mixture, but they have a good deal of Middle-Eastern genes.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt was first settled by blacks. They built the first civilization. Black people were the first to have government, street, talk, soap, study Maths, Physics, Chemistry.
> 
> With time other people came in from other areas of the world because they heard of its glory and grandeur. Those who decided to settle married the indigenous people and with time some of them became light skinned.
> 
> You and others have reason to downplay the blackness of ancient Egypt while blacks have reason to play it up because if civilization goes all the way back to Egypt and if it turned out to be founded by black people.......what would that say ?
> 
> *Reconstructions : *
> 
> Using high-powered computers, experts can now get a rough idea of how someone looked from their skull. They make a living at it by doing it for the police for murder cases. When the same thing is done to the skulls of King Tut and Queen Nefertiti, here is what you got :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What they said in ancient times ::*
> 
> 
> Herodotus said Egyptians had black skin and woolly hair, which is how he said the Ethiopians looked too.
> Aristotle called both the Ethiopians and Egyptians black.
> The Bible calls both the Ethiopians and Egyptians sons of Ham.
> The Egyptians themselvessaw themselves as belonging to their own race, different from blacks to the south – but also different from all their other neighbours. On the other hand:
> They called themselves kemet - “black”, though some say it just means they are from the land of black soil (the Nile).
> They said they came from the land of Punt – a place they drew as having elephants and giraffes
> 
> *What the DNA says :*
> 
> Present-day Egyptians are, by blood, about 60% Eurasian, like the Arabs who took over their country, and 40% black African. In the past they were, if anything, blacker because since the glory days of Ancient Egypt they have been taken over by the Persians, Greeks, Romans and Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


List of things Egypt gained by the West asian Hyksos invaders.

- Wheels.
- Wagons
- Chariots
- Composite Bows
- Helmets
- Domesticated Horses.
- Domesticated Camels. 

So, why didn't Egypt have all this tech, until later?

In fact much of this tech, was done by Eurasian tribes, many whom were forebearers of White (Aryans)

The Horse was likely domesticated in Ukraine by proto-Aryans.

The first chariots likely came from light colored Aryans from the Urals, from the Andronovo - Sintashta cultures.

Similar stories for the composite bow, or domestic camel.


----------



## MarkDuffy

*Continuum of Change: The Hairless Human*
Editor in Chief Mariette DiChristina introduces the February 2010 issue of _Scientific American_

By 1.6 mya, protohumans had long legs for sustained walking and running. Along with that trait came naked skin and a large number of eccrine sweat glands, which produce moisture that removes body heat through evaporative cooling.

Continuum of Change: The Hairless Human

The problem I have with the melanin hypothesis. It does not fit with bipedalism and hairlessness. We would have had to be black for a very long time, even before we were human.

There would be zero Egyptian pictures with non-black faces.


----------



## MarkDuffy

LOL this is funny

Melanin theory - Wikipedia


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are you going to comment on the image I attached? I already know your stupid 'groid brain can copy and paste. The question is whether you can analyze and weigh evidence and make a reasonable conclusion. You made a big deal of the "forgery" earlier. So will you comment on the actual image? Looks to me like the author's interpretation was very reasonable. What do you say to that?
> 
> 
> 
> Not until you address my questions. You dont get to deflect then expect me to do anything other than mock you do you?
> 
> "Lycinus (describing a young Egyptian): "This boy *is not merely black; *he has thick lips and his legs are too thin . . . his hair worn in a plait behind shows that he is not a freeman."
> 
> Timolaus: "But that is a sign of really distinguished birth in Egypt, Lycinus, All freeborn children plait their hair until they reach manhood. It is the exact opposite of the custom of our ancestors who thought it seemly for old men to secure their hair with a gold brooch to keep it in place."
> (Lucian, Navigations, paras 2-3)"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where's the rest of the text?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right here from your link...  My bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"In their paper, the researchers acknowledged that “all our genetic data were obtained from a single site in Middle Egypt and may not be representative for all of ancient Egypt."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're only testing mummies they could find. Obviously there might have been some sub-saharan laborer or slave that was dumped into a body of water or disposed of in some other manner that wouldn't allow for proper DNA recovery. The point is they didn't find too much negro blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That silly theory only works if we don't have DNA evidence that every single Pharaoh that has been DNA tested is Black.  Not my problem they did a crappy study and admitted they were guessing about the entire population of the Egyptians based on what could have been captured prisoners for all they know.
> 
> DNA Evidence On Egyptian Pharaohs: Ramses III A Sub-Saharan African Black
Click to expand...

So how does that DNA evidence prove your point? The image referenced in the article says "E-M2 is the most common haplogroup in sub-Saharan Africa." It doesn't say it occurs _only _in sub-Saharans. In fact, if you actually read the material, the next sentence says:

"The same haplogroup is also present in North Africa"

Of course, one can't expect a lazy, dumb monkey like you to actually do the work and research something. 


> You never posted any evidence. I have to put you on time out for a minute. You have been overwhelmed and are now angry. I have more interesting conversations to address.


"Time out?" That's between you and your negro sow mother that shit you out. Obviously you whined about the image being a "forgery," and when I posted the real thing for you, you suddenly have "more interesting conversations to address." Your stupidity and failure is plain for all to see.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not _my _theory, it's what the document the article you used sourced! How fucking stupid are you? They didn't show themselves as black at every turn.
> 
> File:Egyptian races.jpg - Wikipedia
> 
> When drawn next to one another, you can see a clear difference between the Nubians and Egyptians.
> Here's the text of some of his works:
> 
> Full text of "The works of Aristotle"
> 
> It contains a section titled "PHYSIOGNOMONICA."
> 
> I searched it and did not find that quote. Would you like to point it out for me?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they did until whites invaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is this in response to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were looking for the wrong quote dufus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you quoted it incorrectly, you degenerate ape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*Too black *a hue marks the coward, *as witness Egyptians
> and Ethiopians*":
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it's followed by this:
> 
> *and so does also too white a complexion,
> as you may see from women*
> 
> So would you draw from that conclusion that all women known to Aristotle were white? Don't be an idiot!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Herodotus before him.
> 
> ".. but I myself guessed their Egyptian origin not only because the Colchians are *dark-skinned and curly-haired* ..."
> 
> "..but more importantly because Colchians, *Egyptians and Ethiopians* are the only peoples in the world who practise circumcision and who have always done so."
> 
> 
> 
> BTW thanks for providing the irrefutable proof by linking to his own words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, gee! Another gem!
> 
> *The reliability of Herodotus is sometimes criticized when writing about Egypt.[56][l] Alan B. Lloyd argues that, as a historical document, the writings of Herodotus are seriously defective, and that he was working from "inadequate sources".[50] Nielsen writes: "Though we cannot entirely rule out the possibility of Herodotus having been in Egypt, it must be said that his narrative bears little witness to it."[51] German historian Detlev Fehling questions whether Herodotus ever traveled up the Nile River, and considers doubtful almost everything that he says about Egypt and Ethiopia.[68][52] Fehling states that "there is not the slightest bit of history behind the whole story" about the claim of Herodotus that Pharaoh Sesostris campaigned in Europe, and that he left a colony in Colchia.[54][53][m]*
> 
> It's obvious that you have an agenda since you choose to follow unreliable old sources instead of modern scientific ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because its fun burying you under a mountain of evidence....
> 
> Gaston Maspero (1846-1916): "By the almost unanimous testimony of ancient historians, they (Egyptians) belonged to an African race [read: Negro] which first settled in Ethiopia, on the Middle Nile; following the course of the river, they gradually reached the sea. ... Moreover, the Bible states that Mesraim, son of Ham, brother of Chus (Kush) the Ethiopian, and of Canaan, came from Mesopotamia to settle with his children on the banks of the Nile." {endnote 8: Gaston Maspero, Histoire ancienne des peuples de l'Orient. Paris: Hachette, 1917, p. 15, 12th ed. (Translated as: The Dawn of Civilization. London, 1894; reprinted, New York: Frederick Ungar, 1968.)} ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a story from a religious book, you dumbass. You read a myth and thought it was real! Your mountain of evidence is a mountain of bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way clown. There are a couple of grevious errors you made posting that link to the jpg. For starters even it was legit Its showing what the egyptians thought all the other races looked like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the Egyptians are only a reliable source if they agree with your bullshit argument?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly thats a fresco painted by a european centuries later not the real deal. How do we know this? Well because it says so right in the description.
> 
> "Depicting (from left): a Berber, a Nubian, an Asiatic, and an Egyptian. Drawing by an unknown artist after a mural of the tomb of Seti I; *Copy by Heinrich von Minutoli (1820). Note that the skin shades are due to the 19th century illustrator, not the Ancient Egyptian original.*
> 
> I will see if i can locate the real one for you just to rub it in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would draw from that the Greeks werent too found of you pale skins from their north.  There is a reason they called you people savages.  While here Plato is calling you a coward along with Blacks like the Egyptians and the Ethiopians as he so vividly pointed out. Its amusing to me you never addressed the fact that you got caught trying to pass a forgery as the real thing. What are you excuses for this?
> 
> Of course I have an agenda. Its to bury you with evidence from people that actually saw the Egyptians and the words of the Egyptians themselves. So we have numerous greeks who freely admit the Egyptians were Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I addressed your sources individually already. You're posting stuff out of context and referring to mythology. I am referring to scientific fact. Can your degenerate negro brain comprehend that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have the Bible that irrefutably says the Egyptians were Black. We have the Egyptians themselves that called their land Kmet which means Black Land or Black People. We have the Egyptians drawing pictures of Black people and making statues of Black people while mysteriously never depicting themselves as whites.. We have Egyptians telling you that the present day continent of Africa was deemed to be the top of the world.  We have the Egyptians proclaiming themselves they came from Black Africa. We even have DNA of Black Pharaohs.  Then we have some insecure white writers trying to argue Herodotus was lying while not offering a shred of proof as to why and not addressing the fact that other Greeks said they were Black.  Gimme a break clown. Who are you going to believe?
> 
> BTW here is the original mural the white guy forged his copy from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, this looks more like the original:View attachment 149496
> 
> I suspect the author got the color of the two figures on the right from the legs. Do those look black to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He reported as follows on the Egyptian race, the very race that had produced the Pharaohs: the Copts.
> 
> "... all have a bloated face, puffed up eyes, flat nose, thick lips; in a word, the true face of the mulatto. I was tempted to attribute it to the climate, but when I visited the Sphinx, its appearance gave me the key to the riddle. *On seeing that head, typically Negro in all its features,* I remembered the remarkable passage where Herodotus says: "As for me, I judge the Colchians to be a colony of the Egyptians because, like them, they are black with woolly hair. ..." In other words, *the ancient Egyptians were true Negroes of the same type as all native-born Africans.* That being so, we can see how their blood, mixed for several centuries with that of the Romans and Greeks, must have lost the intensity of its original color, while retaining nonetheless the imprint of its original mold. We can even state as a general principle that the face is a kind of monument able, in many cases, to attest or shed light on historical evidence on the origins of peoples."
> 
> 
> I got a million quotes from historians and images from the Egyptians themselves as well as their own writings. Keep it coming. Its fun burying you to the point you are reduced to deflecting instead of answering my questions.
Click to expand...




Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not _my _theory, it's what the document the article you used sourced! How fucking stupid are you? They didn't show themselves as black at every turn.
> 
> File:Egyptian races.jpg - Wikipedia
> 
> When drawn next to one another, you can see a clear difference between the Nubians and Egyptians.
> Here's the text of some of his works:
> 
> Full text of "The works of Aristotle"
> 
> It contains a section titled "PHYSIOGNOMONICA."
> 
> I searched it and did not find that quote. Would you like to point it out for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it's followed by this:
> 
> *and so does also too white a complexion,
> as you may see from women*
> 
> So would you draw from that conclusion that all women known to Aristotle were white? Don't be an idiot!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Herodotus before him.
> 
> ".. but I myself guessed their Egyptian origin not only because the Colchians are *dark-skinned and curly-haired* ..."
> 
> "..but more importantly because Colchians, *Egyptians and Ethiopians* are the only peoples in the world who practise circumcision and who have always done so."
> 
> 
> 
> BTW thanks for providing the irrefutable proof by linking to his own words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, gee! Another gem!
> 
> *The reliability of Herodotus is sometimes criticized when writing about Egypt.[56][l] Alan B. Lloyd argues that, as a historical document, the writings of Herodotus are seriously defective, and that he was working from "inadequate sources".[50] Nielsen writes: "Though we cannot entirely * He reported as follows on the Egyptian race, the very race that had produced the Pharaohs: the Copts.
> 
> "... all have a bloated face, puffed up eyes, flat nose, thick lips; in a word, the true face of the mulatto. I was tempted to attribute it to the climate, but when I visited the Sphinx, its appearance gave me the key to the riddle. *On seeing that head, typically Negro in all its feature*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Copts still exist, and they generally look not like Negroids, but rather like Mediterranean's.


----------



## bgrouse

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> List of things Egypt gained by the West asian Hyksos invaders.
> 
> - Wheels.
> - Wagons
> - Chariots
> - Composite Bows
> - Helmets
> - Domesticated Horses.
> - Domesticated Camels.
> 
> So, why didn't Egypt have all this tech, until later?


A better question is why the porch monkeys can't even match whites in English and Math when their ancestors supposedly taught all of that to the whites.


----------



## bgrouse

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they did until whites invaded.
> 
> 
> 
> What is this in response to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were looking for the wrong quote dufus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you quoted it incorrectly, you degenerate ape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*Too black *a hue marks the coward, *as witness Egyptians
> and Ethiopians*":
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it's followed by this:
> 
> *and so does also too white a complexion,
> as you may see from women*
> 
> So would you draw from that conclusion that all women known to Aristotle were white? Don't be an idiot!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Herodotus before him.
> 
> ".. but I myself guessed their Egyptian origin not only because the Colchians are *dark-skinned and curly-haired* ..."
> 
> "..but more importantly because Colchians, *Egyptians and Ethiopians* are the only peoples in the world who practise circumcision and who have always done so."
> 
> 
> 
> BTW thanks for providing the irrefutable proof by linking to his own words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, gee! Another gem!
> 
> *The reliability of Herodotus is sometimes criticized when writing about Egypt.[56][l] Alan B. Lloyd argues that, as a historical document, the writings of Herodotus are seriously defective, and that he was working from "inadequate sources".[50] Nielsen writes: "Though we cannot entirely rule out the possibility of Herodotus having been in Egypt, it must be said that his narrative bears little witness to it."[51] German historian Detlev Fehling questions whether Herodotus ever traveled up the Nile River, and considers doubtful almost everything that he says about Egypt and Ethiopia.[68][52] Fehling states that "there is not the slightest bit of history behind the whole story" about the claim of Herodotus that Pharaoh Sesostris campaigned in Europe, and that he left a colony in Colchia.[54][53][m]*
> 
> It's obvious that you have an agenda since you choose to follow unreliable old sources instead of modern scientific ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because its fun burying you under a mountain of evidence....
> 
> Gaston Maspero (1846-1916): "By the almost unanimous testimony of ancient historians, they (Egyptians) belonged to an African race [read: Negro] which first settled in Ethiopia, on the Middle Nile; following the course of the river, they gradually reached the sea. ... Moreover, the Bible states that Mesraim, son of Ham, brother of Chus (Kush) the Ethiopian, and of Canaan, came from Mesopotamia to settle with his children on the banks of the Nile." {endnote 8: Gaston Maspero, Histoire ancienne des peuples de l'Orient. Paris: Hachette, 1917, p. 15, 12th ed. (Translated as: The Dawn of Civilization. London, 1894; reprinted, New York: Frederick Ungar, 1968.)} ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a story from a religious book, you dumbass. You read a myth and thought it was real! Your mountain of evidence is a mountain of bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way clown. There are a couple of grevious errors you made posting that link to the jpg. For starters even it was legit Its showing what the egyptians thought all the other races looked like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the Egyptians are only a reliable source if they agree with your bullshit argument?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly thats a fresco painted by a european centuries later not the real deal. How do we know this? Well because it says so right in the description.
> 
> "Depicting (from left): a Berber, a Nubian, an Asiatic, and an Egyptian. Drawing by an unknown artist after a mural of the tomb of Seti I; *Copy by Heinrich von Minutoli (1820). Note that the skin shades are due to the 19th century illustrator, not the Ancient Egyptian original.*
> 
> I will see if i can locate the real one for you just to rub it in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would draw from that the Greeks werent too found of you pale skins from their north.  There is a reason they called you people savages.  While here Plato is calling you a coward along with Blacks like the Egyptians and the Ethiopians as he so vividly pointed out. Its amusing to me you never addressed the fact that you got caught trying to pass a forgery as the real thing. What are you excuses for this?
> 
> Of course I have an agenda. Its to bury you with evidence from people that actually saw the Egyptians and the words of the Egyptians themselves. So we have numerous greeks who freely admit the Egyptians were Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I addressed your sources individually already. You're posting stuff out of context and referring to mythology. I am referring to scientific fact. Can your degenerate negro brain comprehend that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have the Bible that irrefutably says the Egyptians were Black. We have the Egyptians themselves that called their land Kmet which means Black Land or Black People. We have the Egyptians drawing pictures of Black people and making statues of Black people while mysteriously never depicting themselves as whites.. We have Egyptians telling you that the present day continent of Africa was deemed to be the top of the world.  We have the Egyptians proclaiming themselves they came from Black Africa. We even have DNA of Black Pharaohs.  Then we have some insecure white writers trying to argue Herodotus was lying while not offering a shred of proof as to why and not addressing the fact that other Greeks said they were Black.  Gimme a break clown. Who are you going to believe?
> 
> BTW here is the original mural the white guy forged his copy from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, this looks more like the original:View attachment 149496
> 
> I suspect the author got the color of the two figures on the right from the legs. Do those look black to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He reported as follows on the Egyptian race, the very race that had produced the Pharaohs: the Copts.
> 
> "... all have a bloated face, puffed up eyes, flat nose, thick lips; in a word, the true face of the mulatto. I was tempted to attribute it to the climate, but when I visited the Sphinx, its appearance gave me the key to the riddle. *On seeing that head, typically Negro in all its features,* I remembered the remarkable passage where Herodotus says: "As for me, I judge the Colchians to be a colony of the Egyptians because, like them, they are black with woolly hair. ..." In other words, *the ancient Egyptians were true Negroes of the same type as all native-born Africans.* That being so, we can see how their blood, mixed for several centuries with that of the Romans and Greeks, must have lost the intensity of its original color, while retaining nonetheless the imprint of its original mold. We can even state as a general principle that the face is a kind of monument able, in many cases, to attest or shed light on historical evidence on the origins of peoples."
> 
> 
> I got a million quotes from historians and images from the Egyptians themselves as well as their own writings. Keep it coming. Its fun burying you to the point you are reduced to deflecting instead of answering my questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's followed by this:
> 
> *and so does also too white a complexion,
> as you may see from women*
> 
> So would you draw from that conclusion that all women known to Aristotle were white? Don't be an idiot!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Herodotus before him.
> 
> ".. but I myself guessed their Egyptian origin not only because the Colchians are *dark-skinned and curly-haired* ..."
> 
> "..but more importantly because Colchians, *Egyptians and Ethiopians* are the only peoples in the world who practise circumcision and who have always done so."
> 
> 
> 
> BTW thanks for providing the irrefutable proof by linking to his own words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, gee! Another gem!
> 
> *The reliability of Herodotus is sometimes criticized when writing about Egypt.[56][l] Alan B. Lloyd argues that, as a historical document, the writings of Herodotus are seriously defective, and that he was working from "inadequate sources".[50] Nielsen writes: "Though we cannot entirely * He reported as follows on the Egyptian race, the very race that had produced the Pharaohs: the Copts.
> 
> "... all have a bloated face, puffed up eyes, flat nose, thick lips; in a word, the true face of the mulatto. I was tempted to attribute it to the climate, but when I visited the Sphinx, its appearance gave me the key to the riddle. *On seeing that head, typically Negro in all its feature*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Copts still exist, and they generally look not like Negroids, but rather like Mediterranean's.
Click to expand...

But but but he saw a picture of a black pharaoh on a National Geographic magazine when he was looking at all the pretty pictures!


----------



## MarkDuffy

If melanin is so important, why are elephants not black?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bgrouse said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this in response to?So you quoted it incorrectly, you degenerate ape!And it's followed by this:
> 
> *and so does also too white a complexion,
> as you may see from women*
> 
> So would you draw from that conclusion that all women known to Aristotle were white? Don't be an idiot!
> Oh, gee! Another gem!
> 
> *The reliability of Herodotus is sometimes criticized when writing about Egypt.[56][l] Alan B. Lloyd argues that, as a historical document, the writings of Herodotus are seriously defective, and that he was working from "inadequate sources".[50] Nielsen writes: "Though we cannot entirely rule out the possibility of Herodotus having been in Egypt, it must be said that his narrative bears little witness to it."[51] German historian Detlev Fehling questions whether Herodotus ever traveled up the Nile River, and considers doubtful almost everything that he says about Egypt and Ethiopia.[68][52] Fehling states that "there is not the slightest bit of history behind the whole story" about the claim of Herodotus that Pharaoh Sesostris campaigned in Europe, and that he left a colony in Colchia.[54][53][m]*
> 
> It's obvious that you have an agenda since you choose to follow unreliable old sources instead of modern scientific ones.
> 
> That's a story from a religious book, you dumbass. You read a myth and thought it was real! Your mountain of evidence is a mountain of bullshit.
> 
> So the Egyptians are only a reliable source if they agree with your bullshit argument?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would draw from that the Greeks werent too found of you pale skins from their north.  There is a reason they called you people savages.  While here Plato is calling you a coward along with Blacks like the Egyptians and the Ethiopians as he so vividly pointed out. Its amusing to me you never addressed the fact that you got caught trying to pass a forgery as the real thing. What are you excuses for this?
> 
> Of course I have an agenda. Its to bury you with evidence from people that actually saw the Egyptians and the words of the Egyptians themselves. So we have numerous greeks who freely admit the Egyptians were Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I addressed your sources individually already. You're posting stuff out of context and referring to mythology. I am referring to scientific fact. Can your degenerate negro brain comprehend that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have the Bible that irrefutably says the Egyptians were Black. We have the Egyptians themselves that called their land Kmet which means Black Land or Black People. We have the Egyptians drawing pictures of Black people and making statues of Black people while mysteriously never depicting themselves as whites.. We have Egyptians telling you that the present day continent of Africa was deemed to be the top of the world.  We have the Egyptians proclaiming themselves they came from Black Africa. We even have DNA of Black Pharaohs.  Then we have some insecure white writers trying to argue Herodotus was lying while not offering a shred of proof as to why and not addressing the fact that other Greeks said they were Black.  Gimme a break clown. Who are you going to believe?
> 
> BTW here is the original mural the white guy forged his copy from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, this looks more like the original:View attachment 149496
> 
> I suspect the author got the color of the two figures on the right from the legs. Do those look black to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He reported as follows on the Egyptian race, the very race that had produced the Pharaohs: the Copts.
> 
> "... all have a bloated face, puffed up eyes, flat nose, thick lips; in a word, the true face of the mulatto. I was tempted to attribute it to the climate, but when I visited the Sphinx, its appearance gave me the key to the riddle. *On seeing that head, typically Negro in all its features,* I remembered the remarkable passage where Herodotus says: "As for me, I judge the Colchians to be a colony of the Egyptians because, like them, they are black with woolly hair. ..." In other words, *the ancient Egyptians were true Negroes of the same type as all native-born Africans.* That being so, we can see how their blood, mixed for several centuries with that of the Romans and Greeks, must have lost the intensity of its original color, while retaining nonetheless the imprint of its original mold. We can even state as a general principle that the face is a kind of monument able, in many cases, to attest or shed light on historical evidence on the origins of peoples."
> 
> 
> I got a million quotes from historians and images from the Egyptians themselves as well as their own writings. Keep it coming. Its fun burying you to the point you are reduced to deflecting instead of answering my questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's followed by this:
> 
> *and so does also too white a complexion,
> as you may see from women*
> 
> So would you draw from that conclusion that all women known to Aristotle were white? Don't be an idiot!
> Oh, gee! Another gem!
> 
> *The reliability of Herodotus is sometimes criticized when writing about Egypt.[56][l] Alan B. Lloyd argues that, as a historical document, the writings of Herodotus are seriously defective, and that he was working from "inadequate sources".[50] Nielsen writes: "Though we cannot entirely * He reported as follows on the Egyptian race, the very race that had produced the Pharaohs: the Copts.
> 
> "... all have a bloated face, puffed up eyes, flat nose, thick lips; in a word, the true face of the mulatto. I was tempted to attribute it to the climate, but when I visited the Sphinx, its appearance gave me the key to the riddle. *On seeing that head, typically Negro in all its feature*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Copts still exist, and they generally look not like Negroids, but rather like Mediterranean's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But but but he saw a picture of a black pharaoh on a National Geographic magazine when he was looking at all the pretty pictures!
Click to expand...


Picture of Copts, clearly Mediterranean looking people, most look like Arabs, some individuals could pass in Serbia, or in the inverse Ethiopia.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bgrouse said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> List of things Egypt gained by the West asian Hyksos invaders.
> 
> - Wheels.
> - Wagons
> - Chariots
> - Composite Bows
> - Helmets
> - Domesticated Horses.
> - Domesticated Camels.
> 
> So, why didn't Egypt have all this tech, until later?
> 
> 
> 
> A better question is why the porch monkeys can't even match whites in English and Math when their ancestors supposedly taught all of that to the whites.
Click to expand...


----------



## MarkDuffy

Looks like time to leave this thread. I don't wanna be lumped in with the deplorable racists


----------



## Unkotare

Cossack1483 said:


> White Identity Faiths freely admit to a pre Adamic race of non Whites.  No arguement.  Non Whites were here first.  I believe we diverge from that point. LOL.  It's also important to remember that time is not always recorded in the same Biblical manner that we currently use a measurement.  As numerology intervenes the year Aryan Tribes left Judea could also be the number of racial laws present in the Old Testament.




nazi wannabe ^^^^^


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

MarkDuffy said:


> Looks like time to leave this thread. I don't wanna be lumped in with the deplorable racists



Deplorable how?

The real deplorable's are the ones who support destroying European based heritages.


----------



## flacaltenn

Asclepias said:


> Just because its fun burying you under a mountain of evidence....
> 
> Gaston Maspero (1846-1916): "By the almost unanimous testimony of ancient historians, they (Egyptians) belonged to an African race [read: Negro] which first settled in Ethiopia, on the Middle Nile; following the course of the river, they gradually reached the sea. ... Moreover, the Bible states that Mesraim, son of Ham, brother of Chus (Kush) the Ethiopian, and of Canaan, came from Mesopotamia to settle with his children on the banks of the Nile." {endnote 8: Gaston Maspero, Histoire ancienne des peuples de l'Orient. Paris: Hachette, 1917, p. 15, 12th ed. (Translated as: The Dawn of Civilization. London, 1894; reprinted, New York: Frederick Ungar, 1968.)} ...



Don't think reading Negro into African works for Northern Africa. Because certainly the influence there was tightly coupled with the Levant. And unless you claim that Babylonians, the Philistines, and the Caananites, and all the descendents of Mohammed and the Jews were misplaced Blacks --- It would be just plain weird to have the ENTIRE DYNASTY of Egyptians be a tightly coupled Blace race.


----------



## bgrouse

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because its fun burying you under a mountain of evidence....
> 
> Gaston Maspero (1846-1916): "By the almost unanimous testimony of ancient historians, they (Egyptians) belonged to an African race [read: Negro] which first settled in Ethiopia, on the Middle Nile; following the course of the river, they gradually reached the sea. ... Moreover, the Bible states that Mesraim, son of Ham, brother of Chus (Kush) the Ethiopian, and of Canaan, came from Mesopotamia to settle with his children on the banks of the Nile." {endnote 8: Gaston Maspero, Histoire ancienne des peuples de l'Orient. Paris: Hachette, 1917, p. 15, 12th ed. (Translated as: The Dawn of Civilization. London, 1894; reprinted, New York: Frederick Ungar, 1968.)} ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think reading Negro into African works for Northern Africa. Because certainly the influence there was tightly coupled with the Levant. And unless you claim that Babylonians, the Philistines, and the Caananites, and all the descendents of Mohammed and the Jews were misplaced Blacks --- It would be just plain weird to have the ENTIRE DYNASTY of Egyptians be a tightly coupled Blace race.
Click to expand...

That requires weighing the reliability of sources and understanding things like context surrounding statements and intent of research. You won't get much more from him than copy-and-pastes from blogs and/or the like.


----------



## Asclepias

MarkDuffy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fossils of _H. erectus_ also show that the species lived in numerous locales across the globe, including South Africa, Kenya, Spain, China, and Java (Indonesia).
> 
> Homo Erectus: Facts About the 'Upright Man'
> 
> Homo erectus was black?
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know. Do you have something that proves he wasnt Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not my obligation to prove anything. The historical evidence Egypt does not show blackness. It shows a mixture of mainly arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that homo erectus isnt homo sapiens dont you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is another argument. I am a lumper. I posted that to show there were several migrations out of Africa. You have to understand that Africa is a perfect spot for fossil recovery  of ancient man do to its modern emptyness. Europe is much more difficult since it has a lot of civilization destroying evidence.
Click to expand...

I never claimed you had to prove it. I already know you cant. I just asked if you could to see what your deflection would be. I didnt ask about the Egyptians. I asked about homo erectus.

regarding the Egyptians I have convincingly, overwhelmingly, and succinctly proven the vast preponderance of evidence points to a Black Egypt.  Face it. Its not even close. We have DNA. We have accounts from Greeks that made no bones about the Egyptians being Black. They used the term  melaschroes. If they were white he would have used leucochroes. Had they been simply brown, like me and so many Blacks from the US, he may have used phrenychroes. Then we have the things that are not so much documented as understood. Their philosophy was African. Their grooming habits were African. The very pillows they used to rest themselves were of African models..

Egyptian head rest.







Ugandan head rest.
Ironically Uganda is located by Lake Victoria which feeds the Nile. Remember. Civilizations start upstream then flow downstream.






The Egyptians left images of themselves as brown, Black, tan people. They never depicted themselves as white prior to white invasions.  The only people that believe Egyptians were white are whites in denial.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fossils of _H. erectus_ also show that the species lived in numerous locales across the globe, including South Africa, Kenya, Spain, China, and Java (Indonesia).
> 
> Homo Erectus: Facts About the 'Upright Man'
> 
> Homo erectus was black?
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know. Do you have something that proves he wasnt Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not my obligation to prove anything. The historical evidence Egypt does not show blackness. It shows a mixture of mainly arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that homo erectus isnt homo sapiens dont you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is another argument. I am a lumper. I posted that to show there were several migrations out of Africa. You have to understand that Africa is a perfect spot for fossil recovery  of ancient man do to its modern emptyness. Europe is much more difficult since it has a lot of civilization destroying evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never claimed you had to prove it. I already know you cant. I just asked if you could to see what your deflection would be. I didnt ask about the Egyptians. I asked about homo erectus.
> 
> regarding the Egyptians I have convincingly, overwhelmingly, and succinctly proven the vast preponderance of evidence points to a Black Egypt.  Face it. Its not even close. We have DNA. We have accounts from Greeks that made no bones about the Egyptians being Black. They used the term  melaschroes. If they were white he would have used leucochroes. Had they been simply brown, like me and so many Blacks from the US, he may have used phrenychroes. Then we have the things that are not so much documented as understood. Their philosophy was African. Their grooming habits were African. The very pillows they used to rest themselves were of African models..
> 
> Egyptian head rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugandan head rest.
> Ironically Uganda is located by Lake Victoria which feeds the Nile. Remember. Civilizations start upstream then flow downstream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Egyptians left images of themselves as brown, Black, tan people. They never depicted themselves as white prior to white invasions.  The only people that believe Egyptians were white are whites in denial.
Click to expand...



Hey Assclapper, post a photo of yourself. Let us bask in the glow of your superior genetics.


----------



## Asclepias

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because its fun burying you under a mountain of evidence....
> 
> Gaston Maspero (1846-1916): "By the almost unanimous testimony of ancient historians, they (Egyptians) belonged to an African race [read: Negro] which first settled in Ethiopia, on the Middle Nile; following the course of the river, they gradually reached the sea. ... Moreover, the Bible states that Mesraim, son of Ham, brother of Chus (Kush) the Ethiopian, and of Canaan, came from Mesopotamia to settle with his children on the banks of the Nile." {endnote 8: Gaston Maspero, Histoire ancienne des peuples de l'Orient. Paris: Hachette, 1917, p. 15, 12th ed. (Translated as: The Dawn of Civilization. London, 1894; reprinted, New York: Frederick Ungar, 1968.)} ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think reading Negro into African works for Northern Africa. Because certainly the influence there was tightly coupled with the Levant. And unless you claim that Babylonians, the Philistines, and the Caananites, and all the descendents of Mohammed and the Jews were misplaced Blacks --- It would be just plain weird to have the ENTIRE DYNASTY of Egyptians be a tightly coupled Blace race.
Click to expand...

Interesting you brought up Babylonia and Canaanites.The bible clearly states those areas were founded by the sons and grandsons of Ham who was....you guessed it....Black.  Obviously the entirety of Egypt was not controlled by all Black races. They were invaded and or infiltrated by other races even before whites (and I use the term loosely) invaded.  However the formation up to and through the times when Egypt was at its height were only African...Black African. Its really not a debate in my mind. Its pretty silly to believe that a place in Africa founded by Africans was anything other than Black.  There is no way white people would build a civilization and all the images surrounding that civilization are Black.  No one does that because its against human nature. They build images of themselves like whites have done here in the US with mt rushmore.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would draw from that the Greeks werent too found of you pale skins from their north.  There is a reason they called you people savages.  While here Plato is calling you a coward along with Blacks like the Egyptians and the Ethiopians as he so vividly pointed out. Its amusing to me you never addressed the fact that you got caught trying to pass a forgery as the real thing. What are you excuses for this?
> 
> Of course I have an agenda. Its to bury you with evidence from people that actually saw the Egyptians and the words of the Egyptians themselves. So we have numerous greeks who freely admit the Egyptians were Black.
> 
> 
> 
> I addressed your sources individually already. You're posting stuff out of context and referring to mythology. I am referring to scientific fact. Can your degenerate negro brain comprehend that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have the Bible that irrefutably says the Egyptians were Black. We have the Egyptians themselves that called their land Kmet which means Black Land or Black People. We have the Egyptians drawing pictures of Black people and making statues of Black people while mysteriously never depicting themselves as whites.. We have Egyptians telling you that the present day continent of Africa was deemed to be the top of the world.  We have the Egyptians proclaiming themselves they came from Black Africa. We even have DNA of Black Pharaohs.  Then we have some insecure white writers trying to argue Herodotus was lying while not offering a shred of proof as to why and not addressing the fact that other Greeks said they were Black.  Gimme a break clown. Who are you going to believe?
> 
> BTW here is the original mural the white guy forged his copy from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, this looks more like the original:View attachment 149496
> 
> I suspect the author got the color of the two figures on the right from the legs. Do those look black to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He reported as follows on the Egyptian race, the very race that had produced the Pharaohs: the Copts.
> 
> "... all have a bloated face, puffed up eyes, flat nose, thick lips; in a word, the true face of the mulatto. I was tempted to attribute it to the climate, but when I visited the Sphinx, its appearance gave me the key to the riddle. *On seeing that head, typically Negro in all its features,* I remembered the remarkable passage where Herodotus says: "As for me, I judge the Colchians to be a colony of the Egyptians because, like them, they are black with woolly hair. ..." In other words, *the ancient Egyptians were true Negroes of the same type as all native-born Africans.* That being so, we can see how their blood, mixed for several centuries with that of the Romans and Greeks, must have lost the intensity of its original color, while retaining nonetheless the imprint of its original mold. We can even state as a general principle that the face is a kind of monument able, in many cases, to attest or shed light on historical evidence on the origins of peoples."
> 
> 
> I got a million quotes from historians and images from the Egyptians themselves as well as their own writings. Keep it coming. Its fun burying you to the point you are reduced to deflecting instead of answering my questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Copts still exist, and they generally look not like Negroids, but rather like Mediterranean's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But but but he saw a picture of a black pharaoh on a National Geographic magazine when he was looking at all the pretty pictures!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Picture of Copts, clearly Mediterranean looking people, most look like Arabs, some individuals could pass in Serbia, or in the inverse Ethiopia.
Click to expand...

Like most white boys you tend to search for the light skinned arab copts.


----------



## Asclepias

MarkDuffy said:


> If melanin is so important, why are elephants not black?


Their skin is Black. it just looks grey. 












 Most Black people are not literally Black. Though the Nubians were exceptionally Black as depicted by the Egyptians and the indigenous people of India are considered the Blackest people on the planet.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If melanin is so important, why are elephants not black?
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are gray.  Most Black people are not literally Black. Though the Nubians were exceptionally Black as depicted by the Egyptians and the indigenous people of India are considered the Blackest people on the planet.
Click to expand...



You dumbasses try to assign mystical properties to melanin, that will never stop being hilarious.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Asclepias said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fossils of _H. erectus_ also show that the species lived in numerous locales across the globe, including South Africa, Kenya, Spain, China, and Java (Indonesia).
> 
> Homo Erectus: Facts About the 'Upright Man'
> 
> Homo erectus was black?
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know. Do you have something that proves he wasnt Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not my obligation to prove anything. The historical evidence Egypt does not show blackness. It shows a mixture of mainly arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that homo erectus isnt homo sapiens dont you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is another argument. I am a lumper. I posted that to show there were several migrations out of Africa. You have to understand that Africa is a perfect spot for fossil recovery  of ancient man do to its modern emptyness. Europe is much more difficult since it has a lot of civilization destroying evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never claimed you had to prove it. I already know you cant. I just asked if you could to see what your deflection would be. I didnt ask about the Egyptians. I asked about homo erectus.
> 
> regarding the Egyptians I have convincingly, overwhelmingly, and succinctly proven the vast preponderance of evidence points to a Black Egypt.  Face it. Its not even close. We have DNA. We have accounts from Greeks that made no bones about the Egyptians being Black. They used the term  melaschroes. If they were white he would have used leucochroes. Had they been simply brown, like me and so many Blacks from the US, he may have used phrenychroes. Then we have the things that are not so much documented as understood. Their philosophy was African. Their grooming habits were African. The very pillows they used to rest themselves were of African models..
> 
> Egyptian head rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugandan head rest.
> Ironically Uganda is located by Lake Victoria which feeds the Nile. Remember. Civilizations start upstream then flow downstream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Egyptians left images of themselves as brown, Black, tan people. They never depicted themselves as white prior to white invasions.  The only people that believe Egyptians were white are whites in denial.
Click to expand...


Let's assume for the sake of argument that ancient Egyptians originally came from Nubia down south. Do you agree that the first capital was Memphis in the Lower delta waay up north? Thebes in the Upper was later by almost a thousand years and did not last long. 

What happened? 

The history of ancient Egypt appears to me to be northern.


----------



## impuretrash

MarkDuffy said:


> Let's assume for the sake of argument that ancient Egyptians originally came from Nubia down south.



That's like assuming for the sake of argument that monkeys fly out of my butt.


----------



## Asclepias

MarkDuffy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fossils of _H. erectus_ also show that the species lived in numerous locales across the globe, including South Africa, Kenya, Spain, China, and Java (Indonesia).
> 
> Homo Erectus: Facts About the 'Upright Man'
> 
> Homo erectus was black?
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know. Do you have something that proves he wasnt Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not my obligation to prove anything. The historical evidence Egypt does not show blackness. It shows a mixture of mainly arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that homo erectus isnt homo sapiens dont you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is another argument. I am a lumper. I posted that to show there were several migrations out of Africa. You have to understand that Africa is a perfect spot for fossil recovery  of ancient man do to its modern emptyness. Europe is much more difficult since it has a lot of civilization destroying evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never claimed you had to prove it. I already know you cant. I just asked if you could to see what your deflection would be. I didnt ask about the Egyptians. I asked about homo erectus.
> 
> regarding the Egyptians I have convincingly, overwhelmingly, and succinctly proven the vast preponderance of evidence points to a Black Egypt.  Face it. Its not even close. We have DNA. We have accounts from Greeks that made no bones about the Egyptians being Black. They used the term  melaschroes. If they were white he would have used leucochroes. Had they been simply brown, like me and so many Blacks from the US, he may have used phrenychroes. Then we have the things that are not so much documented as understood. Their philosophy was African. Their grooming habits were African. The very pillows they used to rest themselves were of African models..
> 
> Egyptian head rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugandan head rest.
> Ironically Uganda is located by Lake Victoria which feeds the Nile. Remember. Civilizations start upstream then flow downstream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Egyptians left images of themselves as brown, Black, tan people. They never depicted themselves as white prior to white invasions.  The only people that believe Egyptians were white are whites in denial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's assume for the sake of argument that ancient Egyptians originally came from Nubia down south. Do you agree that the first capital was Memphis in the Lower delta waay up north? Thebes in the Upper was later by almost a thousand years and did not last long.
> 
> What happened?
> 
> The history of ancient Egypt appears to me to be northern.
Click to expand...


Kind of silly to assume whites founded it because it was farther north. The position was very strategic as it was located by the mouth of the Nile delta. That doesnt mean whites founded it. That just means the Blacks that founded it saw the location was better than other spots.

Here you show your lack of knowledge regarding Egypt. The Nubians ruled Egypt from Thebes before control was retaken.

BTW here is Menes. Obviously he is Black and reputed founder of Egypt.


----------



## MarkDuffy

*Thinis* or *This* (Egyptian: *Tjenu*) was the capital city of the first dynasties of ancient Egypt. 

Thinis - Wikipedia





This would make sense if the ancient Egyptians were black. Upper Egypt for first dynasties.


----------



## Asclepias

MarkDuffy said:


> *Thinis* or *This* (Egyptian: *Tjenu*) was the capital city of the first dynasties of ancient Egypt.
> 
> Thinis - Wikipedia
> 
> View attachment 149672
> 
> This would make sense if the ancient Egyptians were black. Upper Egypt for first dynasties.


No matter where the first dynasties were in Egypt it would make sense they were Black. 

Its in Africa before whites had even mutated to have lighter skin.  Basically youre claiming some invisible barrier kept Blacks from going to lower Egypt. Where are you getting this from?  You have to prove there were any whites there in the first place. It makes totally sense Blacks were there.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Asclepias said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Thinis* or *This* (Egyptian: *Tjenu*) was the capital city of the first dynasties of ancient Egypt.
> 
> Thinis - Wikipedia
> 
> View attachment 149672
> 
> This would make sense if the ancient Egyptians were black. Upper Egypt for first dynasties.
> 
> 
> 
> No matter where the first dynasties were in Egypt it would make sense they were Black.
> 
> Its in Africa before whites had even mutated to have lighter skin.  Basically youre claiming some invisible barrier kept Blacks from going to lower Egypt. Where are you getting this from?  You have to prove there were any whites there in the first place. It makes totally sense Blacks were there.
Click to expand...

Well, I am kinda arguing that Lower Egypt is where the two civilizations of ancient Egypt and Mesopotamia met, hence The Two Lands.

Skin color is a "modern" thing and what I hear is that ancient civilizations did not care, or more correctly cared much less.


----------



## Asclepias

MarkDuffy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Thinis* or *This* (Egyptian: *Tjenu*) was the capital city of the first dynasties of ancient Egypt.
> 
> Thinis - Wikipedia
> 
> View attachment 149672
> 
> This would make sense if the ancient Egyptians were black. Upper Egypt for first dynasties.
> 
> 
> 
> No matter where the first dynasties were in Egypt it would make sense they were Black.
> 
> Its in Africa before whites had even mutated to have lighter skin.  Basically youre claiming some invisible barrier kept Blacks from going to lower Egypt. Where are you getting this from?  You have to prove there were any whites there in the first place. It makes totally sense Blacks were there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I am kinda arguing that Lower Egypt is where the two civilizations of ancient Egypt and Mesopotamia met, hence The Two Lands.
> 
> Skin color is a "modern" thing and what I hear is that ancient civilizations did not care, or more correctly cared much less.
Click to expand...

They may have met there but like I pointed out not only does the bible point to Hams descendants as the founders of civilization in Babylonia and Canaan, the Sumerians called themselves Black.

Skin color is an ancient thing. No Blacks didnt use it to do what whites later did but they definitely noticed and remarked on it as as I have proven the Hebrews, Greeks, and east Indians also did.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Asclepias said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fossils of _H. erectus_ also show that the species lived in numerous locales across the globe, including South Africa, Kenya, Spain, China, and Java (Indonesia).
> 
> Homo Erectus: Facts About the 'Upright Man'
> 
> Homo erectus was black?
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know. Do you have something that proves he wasnt Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not my obligation to prove anything. The historical evidence Egypt does not show blackness. It shows a mixture of mainly arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that homo erectus isnt homo sapiens dont you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is another argument. I am a lumper. I posted that to show there were several migrations out of Africa. You have to understand that Africa is a perfect spot for fossil recovery  of ancient man do to its modern emptyness. Europe is much more difficult since it has a lot of civilization destroying evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never claimed you had to prove it. I already know you cant. I just asked if you could to see what your deflection would be. I didnt ask about the Egyptians. I asked about homo erectus.
> 
> regarding the Egyptians I have convincingly, overwhelmingly, and succinctly proven the vast preponderance of evidence points to a Black Egypt.  Face it. Its not even close. We have DNA. We have accounts from Greeks that made no bones about the Egyptians being Black. They used the term  melaschroes. If they were white he would have used leucochroes. Had they been simply brown, like me and so many Blacks from the US, he may have used phrenychroes. Then we have the things that are not so much documented as understood. Their philosophy was African. Their grooming habits were African. The very pillows they used to rest themselves were of African models..
> 
> Egyptian head rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugandan head rest.
> Ironically Uganda is located by Lake Victoria which feeds the Nile. Remember. Civilizations start upstream then flow downstream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Egyptians left images of themselves as brown, Black, tan people. They never depicted themselves as white prior to white invasions.  The only people that believe Egyptians were white are whites in denial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's assume for the sake of argument that ancient Egyptians originally came from Nubia down south. Do you agree that the first capital was Memphis in the Lower delta waay up north? Thebes in the Upper was later by almost a thousand years and did not last long.
> 
> What happened?
> 
> The history of ancient Egypt appears to me to be northern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kind of silly to assume whites founded it because it was farther north. The position was very strategic as it was located by the mouth of the Nile delta. That doesnt mean whites founded it. That just means the Blacks that founded it saw the location was better than other spots.
> 
> Here you show your lack of knowledge regarding Egypt. The Nubians ruled Egypt from Thebes before control was retaken.
> 
> BTW here is Menes. Obviously he is Black and reputed founder of Egypt.
Click to expand...








Menes - Wikipedia

Narmer - Wikipedia

12 Images Of Pharaohs That Prove Ancient Egyptians Were Black


----------



## Asclepias

Looks a lot like KRS-1


----------



## MarkDuffy

Asclepias said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Thinis* or *This* (Egyptian: *Tjenu*) was the capital city of the first dynasties of ancient Egypt.
> 
> Thinis - Wikipedia
> 
> View attachment 149672
> 
> This would make sense if the ancient Egyptians were black. Upper Egypt for first dynasties.
> 
> 
> 
> No matter where the first dynasties were in Egypt it would make sense they were Black.
> 
> Its in Africa before whites had even mutated to have lighter skin.  Basically youre claiming some invisible barrier kept Blacks from going to lower Egypt. Where are you getting this from?  You have to prove there were any whites there in the first place. It makes totally sense Blacks were there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I am kinda arguing that Lower Egypt is where the two civilizations of ancient Egypt and Mesopotamia met, hence The Two Lands.
> 
> Skin color is a "modern" thing and what I hear is that ancient civilizations did not care, or more correctly cared much less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They may have met there but like I pointed out not only does the bible point to Hams descendants as the founders of civilization in Babylonia and Canaan, the Sumerians called themselves Black.
> 
> Skin color is an ancient thing. No Blacks didnt use it to do what whites later did but they definitely noticed and remarked on it as as I have proven the Hebrews, Greeks, and east Indians also did.
Click to expand...

So Mesopotamia was black also and white didn't evolve until about 3000 BC?

That's seems like too fast evolution to me.


----------



## MarkDuffy

5 Ancient Black Civilizations That Were Not in Africa

fascinating


----------



## Asclepias

MarkDuffy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Thinis* or *This* (Egyptian: *Tjenu*) was the capital city of the first dynasties of ancient Egypt.
> 
> Thinis - Wikipedia
> 
> View attachment 149672
> 
> This would make sense if the ancient Egyptians were black. Upper Egypt for first dynasties.
> 
> 
> 
> No matter where the first dynasties were in Egypt it would make sense they were Black.
> 
> Its in Africa before whites had even mutated to have lighter skin.  Basically youre claiming some invisible barrier kept Blacks from going to lower Egypt. Where are you getting this from?  You have to prove there were any whites there in the first place. It makes totally sense Blacks were there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I am kinda arguing that Lower Egypt is where the two civilizations of ancient Egypt and Mesopotamia met, hence The Two Lands.
> 
> Skin color is a "modern" thing and what I hear is that ancient civilizations did not care, or more correctly cared much less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They may have met there but like I pointed out not only does the bible point to Hams descendants as the founders of civilization in Babylonia and Canaan, the Sumerians called themselves Black.
> 
> Skin color is an ancient thing. No Blacks didnt use it to do what whites later did but they definitely noticed and remarked on it as as I have proven the Hebrews, Greeks, and east Indians also did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Mesopotamia was black also and white didn't evolve until about 3000 BC?
> 
> That's seems like too fast evolution to me.
Click to expand...

Thats correct. Do you have any proof the Sumerians were white that contradicts the proof i have?

If the Greeks considered whites to be savages while they were just getting into Egypt I'm pretty sure whites were not evolved at 3000 BC


----------



## impuretrash

MarkDuffy said:


> 5 Ancient Black Civilizations That Were Not in Africa
> 
> fascinating


----------



## MarkDuffy

DNA reveals origin of Minoan culture

Minoans Came From Europe, Not North Africa, Ancient DNA Suggests | HuffPost


----------



## Asclepias

MarkDuffy said:


> DNA reveals origin of Minoan culture
> 
> Minoans Came From Europe, Not North Africa, Ancient DNA Suggests | HuffPost


Minoans arent Egyptians.  They do look pretty brown to me though.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Asclepias said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DNA reveals origin of Minoan culture
> 
> Minoans Came From Europe, Not North Africa, Ancient DNA Suggests | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> Minoans arent Egyptians.  They do look pretty brown to me though.
Click to expand...

Well, they would kinda have to be if we all started black. This just came up while googling. It only changes timelines, not blackness

and yes they are and is what I have argued in the past. Arab like color that went to both darker and lighter. 

You have presented a very good case & I have never really been interested in skin color. 

Thankx


----------



## Asclepias

MarkDuffy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DNA reveals origin of Minoan culture
> 
> Minoans Came From Europe, Not North Africa, Ancient DNA Suggests | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> Minoans arent Egyptians.  They do look pretty brown to me though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, they would kinda have to be if we all started black. This just came up while googling. It only changes timelines, not blackness
> 
> and yes they are and is what I have argued in the past. Arab like color that went to both darker and lighter.
> 
> You have presented a very good case & I have never really been interested in skin color.
> 
> Thankx
Click to expand...

All Blacks arent Egyptians so they wouldnt have had to be Egyptian to be brown.

Arabs were originally Black as proven pretty convincingly by the white German scholar Gert Muller.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NMPI4MQ/?tag=ff0d01-20






Todays Arabs are really just an admixture and one of the reasons many white people claimed Obama was an Arab.

You dont have to be interested in skin color. You need only to seek the truth. I dont claim that whites didnt design and build mt rushmore.  I look at the evidence.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Asclepias said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DNA reveals origin of Minoan culture
> 
> Minoans Came From Europe, Not North Africa, Ancient DNA Suggests | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> Minoans arent Egyptians.  They do look pretty brown to me though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, they would kinda have to be if we all started black. This just came up while googling. It only changes timelines, not blackness
> 
> and yes they are and is what I have argued in the past. Arab like color that went to both darker and lighter.
> 
> You have presented a very good case & I have never really been interested in skin color.
> 
> Thankx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Blacks arent Egyptians so they wouldnt have had to be Egyptian to be brown.
> 
> Arabs were originally Black as proven pretty convincingly by the white German scholar Gert Muller.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NMPI4MQ/?tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todays Arabs are really just an admixture and one of the reasons many white people claimed Obama was an Arab.
> 
> You dont have to be interested in skin color. You need only to seek the truth. I dont claim that whites didnt design and build mt rushmore.  I look at the evidence.
Click to expand...

That will shirley piss off the trump deplorables

The Black Presence in the Bible: Uncovering the Hidden Ones


----------



## Asclepias

MarkDuffy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DNA reveals origin of Minoan culture
> 
> Minoans Came From Europe, Not North Africa, Ancient DNA Suggests | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> Minoans arent Egyptians.  They do look pretty brown to me though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, they would kinda have to be if we all started black. This just came up while googling. It only changes timelines, not blackness
> 
> and yes they are and is what I have argued in the past. Arab like color that went to both darker and lighter.
> 
> You have presented a very good case & I have never really been interested in skin color.
> 
> Thankx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Blacks arent Egyptians so they wouldnt have had to be Egyptian to be brown.
> 
> Arabs were originally Black as proven pretty convincingly by the white German scholar Gert Muller.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NMPI4MQ/?tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todays Arabs are really just an admixture and one of the reasons many white people claimed Obama was an Arab.
> 
> You dont have to be interested in skin color. You need only to seek the truth. I dont claim that whites didnt design and build mt rushmore.  I look at the evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That will shirley piss off the trump deplorables
> 
> The Black Presence in the Bible: Uncovering the Hidden Ones
Click to expand...

Its pretty jaw dropping the evidence right in front of you in the bible. Too many Blacks grow up in this country believing that the bible makes no mention of Blacks when its primarily about Black people.


----------



## Cossack1483

Non Whites played a very important role.  Tare , Stranger and Mamzer. Genesis pretty much sets the precedent.


----------



## Unkotare

To normal people in the real world, this kind of thing is a non-issue.


----------



## Esmeralda

Asclepias said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as its not for the wrong reasons I dont care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what the 'wrong' reason would be.
> 
> For me it's simple: I am attracted to men with olive or darker skin tone, brown eyes, etc.  I think Asian men are often very attractive and have been in two relationships with Chinese men.  All men who are dark complexioned and have dark eyes are more attractive to me.  But I've also been involved with 'white' guys too.  It's the man more than anything else.
> 
> I think Denzel Washington is very attractive, but one of the most attractive things about him is that he has been married to the same woman for about 30 years.   I think he is a quality man.  Its character that tops the list of what is attractive to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My eldest daughters mother told me that she wanted a mixed baby after she got pregnant a month after I met her. I was too dumb at the time to wear protection and believed her about being on birth control so my fault.  I think thats a terrible excuse to get into a relationship. We broke up 2 years later.
> 
> I also worked with a Black guy that would only date white women because he didnt want his child to come out too black.   He got married to a white woman that cheated on him with the neighbor and told him the child was his.
Click to expand...

I guess those would be 2 wrong reasons for wanting to be with someone of another race.  Pretty fucked up way of thinking.


----------



## Esmeralda

Paul Essien said:


> White women are the most overrated women on the planet. It's scary when white women take their war paint off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You knock up a plain or ugly chick who disguises it with hair, clothes, and makeup, you’ll get a plain kid.
> 
> *There is no makeup in the womb.*
> 
> .In many ways makeup mutes a girl’s uniqueness; it hides her flaws, and moves her toward the mean but to truly know what she looks like without makeup, you’ll need to see her without makeup.
> 
> Black women have more beautiful faces, because their color naturally produces shadows and contours that make up is used to do.”



This kind of thing is racism too.  All women of all races look different with makeup, clothing, hair styles, etc.  If you prefer dark women because of their looks, fine, but what you are describing here is bias, prejudice.  BTW, I´ve seen pictures of Ophra Winfrey with and without her makeup, and she looks like a totally different person.  It´s not true that black women look just as beautiful without their makeup.  It depends on the woman, whatever race she is.  Some women are just naturally very beautiful.


----------



## Unkotare

Absolutely idiotic irresponsibility in 'personal' relations is the subject for another thread.


----------

